# The official Carada screen thread.



## Alan Gouger

Post your questions and answers related to Carada screens to this thread.

Please no sales or marketing. These posts wil be removed. Thank you.


----------



## ozrodmd

Interested in opinions on the Cinema white with Panny 900 which seems like my top choice at this time. Was going to get the BQ 7700 until lamp failures sent me away.


Wil be getting a 16:9 106 inch for a 20 x 19 room with seating at 9.5 and 14.5 feet.


----------



## tranzlucent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ozrodmd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interested in opinions on the Cinema white with Panny 900 which seems like my top choice at this time. Was going to get the BQ 7700 until lamp failures sent me away.
> 
> 
> Wil be getting a 16:9 106 inch for a 20 x 19 room with seating at 9.5 and 14.5 feet.



I'm interested in hearing the answer to this as well, as I'm looking at the Panasonic AE900 as well, in conjunction with a 142" Carada Classic Cinema White. Its a big room, so we need a big screen.


thanks,


tranzlucent


----------



## jmahalek

I just bought the classic cinema white 96" and the Panasonic 900. Haven't received them yet, but I'll let you know when I do. Of course, I'll have nothing to compare it to, and I'm a serious novice.

Jim


----------



## ozrodmd

Look forward to hearing your review. Good luck with setup. Hope it goes smooth.


Ozzie


----------



## thoriated_tiger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmahalek* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just bought the classic cinema white 96" and the Panasonic 900. Haven't received them yet, but I'll let you know when I do. Of course, I'll have nothing to compare it to, and I'm a serious novice.
> 
> Jim



I have the same screen but with an AE700. In a dark room, there's a real possibility you'll never leave.. it's that sweet. I think you'll do great with that combo!


PS: Like any projector, it'll need a dark room, darker the better. Search the threads in the sub-3500 forum for tips on light control.. it's more than just blinds / drapes.


----------



## skeets




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranzlucent* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm interested in hearing the answer to this as well, as I'm looking at the Panasonic AE900 as well, in conjunction with a 142" Carada Classic Cinema White. Its a big room, so we need a big screen.
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> 
> tranzlucent



Tranz,


I own a carada 144" diagonal(2.35) screen with the AE-700 and it looks great. My room is

light controlled(dedicated) @ 23x17x10. I ordered the CCW @ 128" but my wife wanted

bigger so david made me the 144"(12ft) I ordered the new one in BW but the CCW looked

good also. There is a screen shot of I Robot from my theater in 2.35 forum.


----------



## DFA_CFP

I have also ordered the 900 and looking at the Carada Screens ( either 92 or 100). Just curious why did you go with the CCW instead of the BW material?


My Room is 15 X 21 X 9 - dedicated room. When not watching movies, I would like to have the boys over to watch a little football, and enjoy a few adult beverages. Would going with the BW produce to much glare or reflection with background lights on?


Martin


----------



## jmahalek

OK, got my Pany 900 and Carada CCW 96" screen. Theater room is dedicated, in basement, and 100% light controlled. I calibrated the projector (using basic adjustments only) with the Avia disc. The picture is really breathtaking. Now, this is my first projector/home theater setup so I have little to compare it to. I cannot believe the absolute detail in the image. I had no idea it would be so clear and the colors so vibrant. I've only tested with DVD movies. I'll be getting HD cable next week. By the way, the Carada screen is really awesome. The frame is precision made, very sturdy, and installs like a well-built piece of hardware. My hat goes off to Carada.

Jim


----------



## dusk

I am ordering what will probably be a 150" 2.35:1 BW for a Sanyo Z4(Maybe the 900 though). My theater will be light controlled but I am still worried about the brightness. Skeets is helping me believe I can go with the 150". I may have use high lamp mode with the Z4. Any problems with brightness Skeets?


At first David said he couldn't do over 144" but that was only a box limitation and that I would just have to accept a sort of homemade box to fit the 150". This is definitely good news as I doubt that I could get a 150" for anywhere near what David is offering screens.


----------



## ozrodmd

Jim,


Congrats on your setup. What size is your room? Also curious regarding brightness on the Panny 900 in this setup. I was originally thinking of the CCW but I've heard the 900 has only 300 lumens when setup on cinema 1 setting. Thus maybe the BW screen might be a better match. How doe it look when some ambient light is in the room?


Ozzie


----------



## skeets




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dusk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am ordering what will probably be a 150" 2.35:1 BW for a Sanyo Z4(Maybe the 900 though). My theater will be light controlled but I am still worried about the brightness. Skeets is helping me believe I can go with the 150". I may have use high lamp mode with the Z4. Any problems with brightness Skeets?
> 
> 
> At first David said he couldn't do over 144" but that was only a box limitation and that I would just have to accept a sort of homemade box to fit the 150". This is definitely good news as I doubt that I could get a 150" for anywhere near what David is offering screens.




I have'nt had any brightness issues so far even though I have been burning it up watching

movies. The reasoning behind ordering the CCW and then re-ordering in BW was to help

compensate for the loss in light to my bulb over time. I am also using an anamorphic lens

which lets me use my full panel on the projector which in turn I get a 33% increase in picture

quality and brightness. My panny is mounted about 18ft from screen and as you can see from

the screen shot,barring the two lights shining on the side, the picture is fine.


My Carada is very nice product and I highly reccommend them to anyone. David goes out of his

way to ensure the customer is satisfied even if it means making a homemade box.


----------



## ukcanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmahalek* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just bought the classic cinema white 96" and the Panasonic 900. Haven't received them yet, but I'll let you know when I do. Of course, I'll have nothing to compare it to, and I'm a serious novice.
> 
> Jim



I ordered the exact same combo of the 900 and a CCW 96", my screen has just arrived after ordering it on Friday - thats 4 business days to Canada ! I have to say the customer service at Carada has been excellent, unfortunately my PJ has yet to arrive so I will post comments after I get it. I will be projecting at about 19' in a light controlled basement room.


----------



## jmahalek

Ozzie,

Sorry, been awhile since I've read the forum. Anyway, I got HD cable...WOW!! It's tough to go back to regular TV. I'm getting dimmer switches on my lights soon. When the lights are on in the room (pretty bright) the image suffers pretty dramatically. The room is about 18' x 18' and is dedicated, so I'll rarely need light on for anything else. I even have my lamp output/power (or whatever) set to "Low".

Jim


----------



## 93vette

I'm going to order my Carada screen pretty soon. Can't decide between the CCW and BW though. I have an NEC HT1100, room is dedicated with total light control and is 14' X 18'. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ricketty Rabbit

I'm using a Sanyo PLV Z3 in a 19 x 14 dedicated HT, fully light controlled. The Z3 has a slightly lower ANSI lumen rating than your HT1100 does in eco-mode. I'm currently using a 110" DIY screen (Glidden "Misty Evening" painted on drywall).


I did a good job on my DIY screen, but the gain on this painted wall is undoubtedly lower than the CCW. Despite this, with ~ 400 hours on the lamp, this screen reflects a very nice image with the Z3 in one of the least bright lamp modes ("creative cinema"). As the lamp ages, it will undoubtedly grow dimmer, and a better screen will be required.


The Projector Calculator at ProjectorCentral.com says you'll get a fairly bright image (20 foot-lamberts) with your HT 1100, and a 110" screen with a gain of 1.0. Mine is probably ~ 13 fL with my lower-gain screen.


If you're planning to buy a screen that is 110" or less, you normally view in a completely dark room, and your walls are dark, it's very unlikely you'll need the BW. I think you can stick with the CCW unless your screen is much larger than 110" or you like to view with a light on.


----------



## mach76

I would like to contact Carada about my screen choice. All they have listed on their website is 3 e-mail addresses. I tried to send an e-mail address to each one but I got delivery failures. Does anyone know of another way to contact Carada about choosing the right screen?

Thanks


----------



## David Giles

Hi mach76,


I'm sorry to hear about the email failures! I've received (and answered) a TON of email messages today, so I'm not sure why you were experiencing delivery failures. In any case I sent you a Private Message through the forum with an alternative email address. Please give that a shot and if you're still getting rejections, let me know via PM.


Thanks!


David Giles

Carada, Inc.


----------



## 93vette

Thanks for the reply Ricketty. I think I am leaning to the CCW. I viewed the samples and the grey was way too dark for my taste, but the CCW and BW were in-line with what I prefer. I originally was biased toward the BW just from the forum posts, but having seen it in person, I think I am leaning toward CCW.


----------



## 93vette

David,


What do you suggest?


----------



## David Giles

93vette, that's an easy one. Go with your gut.








Since you found that you prefer the Classic Cinema White after checking out the samples, that's the one you should go with.


David Giles

Carada, Inc.


----------



## ukcanuck

93vette - I finally got my AE900 setup with a 96" CCW and my room size is about the same as yours plus your PJ outputs the same 1100 lumens. If your room is light controlled then the CCW will be great even with a larger screen, I'm totally blown away with the quality of the picture and the materials used in the construction of this screen and the CCW has the added bonus of being a little cheaper !


Additionally the service from Carada was fantastic from start to finish.


----------



## PCARACER

Just to add to this thread, I have bought a Carada High contrast gray screen for my new Sim2 C3X.


Those not familiar with this pj I will tell you, its bright! Very bright. I am seeing about 50 footlamberts from my current BW screen. The blacks look great but there is always room for improvement. I would say the blacks on this new pj are about half as bright " read as twice as dark" as my old JVC HX1s blacks were with about 3 times the white brightness. I am going to use this new screen to bring the entire image down to darken absolute black and bring the white level down also to around 18 to 26 footlamberts depending on who you believe about the actual gain of this screen.


I will post about how this pj does with this screen. I am expecting great black levels with a bright appearing picture as I have the lumens to light up this dark screen.


later!


----------



## Swearengen

Hi!


I'm from Denmark. I got a room 4,5 long x 3,6 meters wide and it is completely darkened. I have a 104" pull down high contrast screen 0.8 gain and a Z2. Used to that is. I have bought a Z4 and I am very keen on getting a Carada screen.


Sitting 3.5 meters from the screen could any suggest screen size and which screen material I should get? Always having the projector in eco mode and scaling the picture to 720p, I was considering the brilliant white material.


Regards

Flemming Kristensen


----------



## trbizwiz

I JUST GOT A 118 INCH BRILLIANT WHITE CARADA IN THE CENTURION (3.5 INCH BEVELED FRAME). This is mated to my optoma h-79 dlp projector, i also have a dark room (black cieiling, front wall, & carpet, with dark red side & back walls. This has a great picture, no sparkles or rainbows, also the picture does not wash out w/ rear can lights on. all i can say is SWEEEEEEEET!


----------



## pjman

Saw a Carada screen around 100" diag 16:9 and was impressed. Any chance you'll come out with an acoustically transparent screen? That would be way cool . . .


----------



## dinode

Does Carada have a Hi-gain fabric in the works?


----------



## Peter_Klim

Anyone have the High Contrast Grey??


----------



## franksr

I have the gray fabric paired with a Studio Experience Matinee 2HD (Sanyo PLV-Z2) in a non-dedicated light-colored room . I originally ordered the Brilliant White but exchanged it for the gray. I couldn't live with the black level I was able to obtain with the white fabric although it looked great otherwise. I'm pretty happy with the gray! It certainly has less "pop" than the white but is better balanced overall.


----------



## PCARACER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Peter_Klim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone have the High Contrast Grey??



As above, I have the HC gray pared with a high lumen 3 chip DLP. I push 1500 lumens at the screen and the picture looks great. I feel like I have brightness to spare.


----------



## Guy Kuo

119 Brilliant White Carada mated with an Optoma H79 + IMX lens here. Great match for a beautiful image free of screen artifacts. The screen replaced my old Stewart 1.3 Studiotek / CRT combination. I don't miss the old system one bit. Carada makes a great screen at a bargain price in my humble opinion.


----------



## joealtus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Guy Kuo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 119 Brilliant White Carada mated with an Optoma H79 + IMX lens here. Great match for a beautiful image free of screen artifacts. The screen replaced my old Stewart 1.3 Studiotek / CRT combination. I don't miss the old system one bit. Carada makes a great screen at a bargain price in my humble opinion.



Guy --


What is your room like in terms of light control, wall color, etc.? Any pics?


----------



## Guy Kuo

Black for all surfaces (floor, walls, ceiling). Shine a flashlight on the back wall and the screen barely lights up. Very good light control as well. Turn off the lights and you can't see your hand. Essentially, the room has been removed as a contributor of backscatter. You just see the picture and the room practically disappears during viewing. You see what the projector is actually capable of delivering, not what the room adds. Result on the Carada is quite stunning. The last uniniated visitor who walked into the room yelled excitedly, "You're kidding! No way." when he saw it for the first time.


I love the lack of artifacts from the Carada screen surfaces. No speckles, wrinkles, streaks, or visible hot spotting.


Photos of the room are almost a lost cause. Here is one with camera flash on. Not much shows up.


----------



## joealtus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Guy Kuo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Black for all surfaces (floor, walls, ceiling). Shine a flashlight on the back wall and the screen barely lights up. Very good light control as well. Turn off the lights and you can't see your hand. Essentially, the room has been removed as a contributor of backscatter. You just see the picture and the room practically disappears during viewing. You see what the projector is actually capable of delivering, not what the room adds. Result on the Carada is quite stunning. The last uniniated visitor who walked into the room yelled excitedly, "You're kidding! No way." when he saw it for the first time.
> 
> 
> I love the lack of artifacts from the Carada screen surfaces. No speckles, wrinkles, streaks, or visible hot spotting.
> 
> 
> Photos of the room are almost a lost cause. Here is one with camera flash on. Not much shows up.



Thanks, Guy. Nice looking room, well as far as I can tell from what shows up in the pic.


----------



## Swearengen

Ordered a 104" BW Criterion Screen today. David gave excellent advices and admirable personal service. It will be shipped to Denmark and I'm sure it will be well worth, running those "extra miles".


So now I just need to figure out whether to get a Denon 2910 or spend the extra for the 3910.


----------



## PCARACER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Swearengen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ordered a 104" BW Criterion Screen today. David gave excellent advices and admirable personal service. It will be shipped to Denmark and I'm sure it will be well worth, running those "extra miles".
> 
> 
> So now I just need to figure out whether to get a Denon 2910 or spend the extra for the 3910.



I really like my 2910 and I don't notice any macroblocking problems on my projector so far. I have watched several movies and not a problem. VERY good de-interlacing and scaling for my 3 chipper DLP.


----------



## J.H.

I recently found this company because i want install a projection system. It looks like very nice screens. I just have a question or two. When I get the screen and PJ how do i know where to hang it from the ceiling to fill the whole screen? Meaning is thee a certain feet back from the screen it has to be? Also is sitting to close a problem like when talking about LCD or Plasma displays? Meaning if I have a 92inch or 100inch how far away do I need to sit? I can go back about 12 to 14 feet. Thanks J.H.


----------



## Peter_Klim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *franksr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the gray fabric paired with a Studio Experience Matinee 2HD (Sanyo PLV-Z2) in a non-dedicated light-colored room . I originally ordered the Brilliant White but exchanged it for the gray. I couldn't live with the black level I was able to obtain with the white fabric although it looked great otherwise. I'm pretty happy with the gray! It certainly has less "pop" than the white but is better balanced overall.




Hey Frank, how would you compare the picture of the gray to a bare wall, and the bw to the bare wall?


My living roon is my viewing room so I have a simliar room to yours so any input would be helpful. Thanks =)


----------



## franksr

Peter,


The gray has a much better black level than either the blank wall (mine was a very pale yellow) or the BW. Both the wall and the BW were quite a bit brighter, as you would expect, than the gray. Actually, I believe it was too bright on the wall and BW. The BW had the so-called "pop" factor in spades but, in my opinion, was spoiled by the too-high black level. Also, the gray rejects ambient light quite a bit better but I still find it best to view in a completely light controlled room. Also, for some odd reason, I found the CCW material to be a tad sharper than the BW but don't see how it could be! I had planned to paint the screen wall and ceiling gray but after getting the gray screen I don't think I need to. Sure, it would further improve the picture but I can easily live with it the way it is now. It looks great! BTW, I believe all the good things I've heard about David Giles and Carada. The screen (88" 1.78 format Criterion) is beautiful, the price is right, and you couldn't ask for better service!


----------



## smithsonga

Guys


I have a Benq PE7700 with 114" BW Precision Carada screen. Awesome picture, construction...everything! Very professional and very good service and quality.


My neighbor has a DIY screen he built with wood moldings that he painted black....lets just say that he will be another Carada customer.


I do only want minimal lighting...small amount of light from adjacent room or from my rear sconces, more than that and the black level washes out too much.


Jim


----------



## tvted

I am considering marrying my AE700 to a Carada and would like to have impressions of viewing cone for the BW material. Can anyone comment?


thanks,

ted


----------



## Peter_Klim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *franksr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Peter,
> 
> 
> The gray has a much better black level than either the blank wall (mine was a very pale yellow) or the BW. Both the wall and the BW were quite a bit brighter, as you would expect, than the gray. Actually, I believe it was too bright on the wall and BW. The BW had the so-called "pop" factor in spades but, in my opinion, was spoiled by the too-high black level. Also, the gray rejects ambient light quite a bit better but I still find it best to view in a completely light controlled room. Also, for some odd reason, I found the CCW material to be a tad sharper than the BW but don't see how it could be! I had planned to paint the screen wall and ceiling gray but after getting the gray screen I don't think I need to. Sure, it would further improve the picture but I can easily live with it the way it is now. It looks great! BTW, I believe all the good things I've heard about David Giles and Carada. The screen (88" 1.78 format Criterion) is beautiful, the price is right, and you couldn't ask for better service!



Thank you Frank!


It seems strange that hardly anyone is using gray screens. My 700U seems bright enough on just the wall (143") and I can not completely darken my room (white walls, shiny wooden floors, 3 large windows but with blinds). Here is my room (pardon the mess). I think I should also get grey =)


----------



## chirpie

Maybe I missed it reading through the thread, but how big are the screen samples?


I'm finishing up my theater as we speak and need to order a screen in the next month or two. I framed the screen area for a 106 1-1:78 Carada screen and now need to decide on whether I want CCW or HCG.


Thanks for any info anyone can share!


----------



## tvted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chirpie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe I missed it reading through the thread, but how big are the screen samples?



Funny you should ask - I just received mine today.









9.5" x 12.5" is what they measure.

Quite generous when compared to others.

Drop them some Email - David is prompt in replying.


ted


----------



## chirpie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvted* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Funny you should ask - I just received mine today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.5" x 12.5" is what they measure.
> 
> Quite generous when compared to others.
> 
> Drop them some Email - David is prompt in replying.
> 
> 
> ted



Thanks tvted, will do!


----------



## PeteD

I am very intrigued by the Carada screens and I am contemplating purchasing the Z4 as my first projector. I want to have a CH setup eventually and really like the price and aspect ratios offered by the Carada screens. I have seen some decent reviews on Audioholics and hometheaterblog. However, projector central had next to nothing nice to say about Carada and basically suggested spending more or spending less. Does anyone have an explanation for this?


It is even acknowledged on the Carada web site the the HCG and CCW pass more light than the brilliant white making enough lumens from your projector a key factor. I have a room where can prevent light from coming in, but the ceiling is and will be white (the walls are a deep red). I plan on ceiling mounting a Z4 anywhere from 13 to 16 feet from the screen and was considering the 112" diagonal 2.35 to 1 (seating at 13.5 feet). I suspect my choice will be HCG or BW, but I will wait to get the projector and obtain some samples from Carada. However, any insights on this setup and the best screen material would be appreciated.


Thanks,

Pete


----------



## PCARACER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeteD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am very intrigued by the Carada screens and I am contemplating purchasing the Z4 as my first projector. I want to have a CH setup eventually and really like the price and aspect ratios offered by the Carada screens. I have seen some decent reviews on Audioholics and hometheaterblog. However, projector central had next to nothing nice to say about Carada and basically suggested spending more or spending less. Does anyone have an explanation for this?
> 
> 
> It is even acknowledged on the Carada web site the the HCG and CCW pass more light than the brilliant white making enough lumens from your projector a key factor. I have a room where can prevent light from coming in, but the ceiling is and will be white (the walls are a deep red). I plan on ceiling mounting a Z4 anywhere from 13 to 16 feet from the screen and was considering the 112" diagonal 2.35 to 1 (seating at 13.5 feet). I suspect my choice will be HCG or BW, but I will wait to get the projector and obtain some samples from Carada. However, any insights on this setup and the best screen material would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Pete



How many actual lumens does your projector put out? I would not use the HCG screen with anything less than 900 actual lumens as I think it would be too dim after the bulb dims a little. I use the HC gray and love it but I have a light cannon. My pj puts out a real 1250 lumens in low lamp mode.


I also own a BW screen and it looks fantastic. I am keeping it so when my bulb dims a little, I can get that punch back by putting it back on.


If you are at that 500 to 800 lumen range and have decent contrast and good light controll, you can't go wrong with the BW screen. Perfect uniformity and great colors.


If you have the brightness for the HC grey, don't go by the small sample. It will look very dark compared to a white wall and you will not be able to tell how good the picture will look. Colors, picture and brightness look fantastic on my HC gray screen. You need the full screen to really be able to tell how it will look. The main issue is final footlamberts. Use a gain number of around .6 to .7 for the HC gray and around 1.2 or 1.3 for the BW screen and shoot for 12 footlamberts when the bulb is 4 or 500 hours old.


FWIW


----------



## dusk

Pete,


I have a Z4 that I will be using in a CIH setup. I purchased the BW in a 147" 2.35:1 size. My equivalent 16:9 size is 117" diagonal. Personally I would get the BW if you're looking at CIH. The Z4 should do fine with contrast on this screen. Slightly lower black detail compared to a grey screen is fine with me as long as the picture still has "pop". We should all be pretty use to a slight lack of black performance/detail where I could never get use to a dim picture. I don't think there's a better option than the Carada BW on the market for a 2.35:1 screen. It's a great value with what you get. At $645.08 MSRP for the Precision Series in the 112" 2.35:1 size you want I wouldn't hesitate.


Also, my installation is set for this weekend. I should be posting Pics this weekend and possibly videos later on for those that are interested. Check the 2.35:1 CIH forum here on AVS.


Dusk


----------



## PeteD

Thanks Dusk.


I have been looking at the CIH forum also. I look forward to your impressions of your setup once it is it up and running.


Pete


----------



## Kate2

I am in the market for a screen for my Pany AE900. I am looking at 110"D for a completely dark room with ideal seating about 13' back. Romm size is about 11' x 20'. The walls are a hunter green at the bottom and a tan at the top. The ceiling is a drop white ceiling. The floors have dark green carpet. We will put some lights on the back walls on a dimmer switch, but while watching movies we will proably have them off. If we watch TV or sports, we may have them dimmed low. There are no windows or any other ambient light. Would you guysgo with the BW or HC Grey? David recommended the BW, but others say the grey is better. Any thoughts? Also, do you think 110" is too big? should I go with a smaller size?


----------



## Swearengen

Received my Carada 104" BW screen in Denmark today and having checked the shipment, it seems just gorgeous. Looks like A+ quality goods. Tomorrow I have a long drive getting my new Denon-3910, then getting back to assemble the screen and get it up. Big thanks to David from Carada.


Just got my room painted and carpet on today, so can't wait to see/listen to everything in action. Pictures and a couple of avi's below.


----------



## dusk

Looks like Saturday is a big day for theater installs.


----------



## Swearengen

Got everything up running today. The Carada screen is absolutely brilliant and not just because of the name. Haven't calibrated my Z4 yet and the picture is just so smooth and overall, beautiful.


Very easy to assemble, highly recommended!!!


----------



## PeteD

Flemming:


Please describe your setup a little bit. Ceiling mount? Seating distance? Do you see any hot spotting? How is your light control, ceiling and wall color, etc.


I am leaning toward your setup, but I am still on the fence somewhat.


Thanks, Pete


----------



## Swearengen

Theres a couple of avi's in the homecinema section of my signature. My room is 5.5 meter long and 3.6 meters wide. I sit approx 4 meters from screen. Ceiling and upper walls are black, lower walls red, completely lightcontrolled. Not ceiling mount yet, but it will be, and 5 meters 4,7 meters from the screen.


I will go down calibrate some now, but I havent been able to see any hotspotting at all.


Regards

Flemming


----------



## hemster

Hi,


Thinking about a 120" wide, 51" high 2.35 AR screen for a Panny AE900 mounted at 22 feet from the screen. Anyone comment on this setup w.r.t. viability? I will be using a horizontal lens and a scaler.


Thanks

~hemster


----------



## Ferdinand77

any one here tried Carada screen BW with the Sim2 Domino series projectors ? Can the two work ?


thanks.


----------



## Tnedator

Ok, took the plunge. I ordered a Carada Criterion 118" (1.78:1) BW screen. I am hoping I get it by this weekend, but it will be tight. I am pairing it with a new AE900U.


I will give feedback once I have everything hooked up.


----------



## PCARACER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ferdinand77* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> any one here tried Carada screen BW with the Sim2 Domino series projectors ? Can the two work ?
> 
> 
> thanks.



I would think just about anything would look great with the BW screen. I had it pared with my Sim2 C3X and the picture was very nice but I wanted to tone it down a little as I am putting out 1400 lumens in low lamp mode. I am now using the HC gray screen with it and love the picture. When the picture dims with bulb age I will just put the BW back on to get the punch back.


Figure about 1.2 gain with this screen.


Jeff


----------



## Ferdinand77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PCARACER* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would think just about anything would look great with the BW screen. I had it pared with my Sim2 C3X and the picture was very nice but I wanted to tone it down a little as I am putting out 1400 lumens in low lamp mode. I am now using the HC gray screen with it and love the picture. When the picture dims with bulb age I will just put the BW back on to get the punch back.
> 
> 
> Figure about 1.2 gain with this screen.
> 
> 
> Jeff




Jeff,


That is one awesome projector!! i saw it with the firehawk at a show and it was fantastic.

So, BW should work w/ the 30H domino in your opinion ?


When you put back your bw back, will it still be tight when you stretch it back to the frame ?


maybe i should get the hc gray cloth only...hmm


----------



## Ferdinand77

does picture quality matter if the projector is mounted on the ceiling or placed on a coffee table ?


overall, is it better for ceiling or coffee table ?


thanks for inputs


----------



## Dick Kalagher

Should not matter at all, other things being equal.


----------



## PCARACER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ferdinand77* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jeff,
> 
> 
> That is one awesome projector!! i saw it with the firehawk at a show and it was fantastic.
> 
> So, BW should work w/ the 30H domino in your opinion ?
> 
> 
> When you put back your bw back, will it still be tight when you stretch it back to the frame ?
> 
> 
> maybe i should get the hc gray cloth only...hmm



I would think that screen ( bw) would look great!


I just roll them up and put them in the corner. They look almost perfect when I put them back up and if there is a slight wrinkle or dimple, it is gone in a day or so.


I think the Gray needs quite a bit of power to have it still look punchy. I would not go less than 800 lumens or so with it in my personal taste. I figure this screen at around .6 to .8 gain but figure a little closer to .6 to be safe on brightness.


I do love the C3X. Very nice punchy picture. Very bright. If I want full lights on for the game. I pop the BW screen on and turn the bulb on high. I get around 1700 lumens or so and with the 1.3 gain and 60 footlamberts, it is ....Well Brilliant!


----------



## Ferdinand77

Thanks Jeff for the inputs!!


----------



## denness544

I just purchased a 104" 2.35 CCW from Carada. It will be used with an AE900. Right now I am using a Parkland Polywall so I'll take before and after pictures.


----------



## Ferdinand77

Just tried the ae900 +Carada BW. THe picture is very good in my well light controlled room.


----------



## bubbawilly

Anyone have much experience in getting Carada to return emails?


----------



## PCARACER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bubbawilly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone have much experience in getting Carada to return emails?



He is very good about returning e-mails. If he is not replying there are a couple of reasons.


they have had some server problems lately and were fixed but may be giving them trouble again. He is also known to go out of town from time to time, imagine that







and his coworker may have not seen your note yet.


give him time as David is great and will answer your question. Try him again to be sure its getting to his in box.


Good luck.


----------



## denness544

David is excellent with returning emails, prompt and quick. One of the reasons why I purchased a Carada screen. Carada definitely will have my future business again.


----------



## Dubauskas

I have had my screen for about a week now, it was delivered to Canada. Carada was excellent, as you may have read David Giles was informative and patient in regards to any questions I had.


I have a AE900 and previous to the screen arriving I was projecting onto a light brown wall I used Avia to calibrate, so the picture was quite good.


When I put the screen up (I ordered a 88 BW) and played Lord of the Rings something was wrong I could not put my finger on it aahhh the VB everyone had been talking about. So when I had a chance I calibrated my projector with AVIA. To my surprise I had to turn down the brightness to like -14 (I don't know if that was the exact value as I'm going from memory). Well the VB is unnoticeable now, and the picture is excellent, much better than the wall.


So why did I order the BW, if I had to turn down the brightness so much particularly with a 88 screen? Two reasons:


During the day, I can't control the light. I have 12 windows in my family room where the projector is located. Six of these have no blinds. two of which face south.


Secondly I understand the bulb will dim over time.


During the day I can see the picture but of course it is washed out. I will try some tweaking so that I can bet an acceptable picture.


In regards to shipping, it had taking a bit longer that I had hoped, 14 days, but that was not the fault of CARADA, but rather the courier company. The best part was the Tracking System they use when shipping the screen. It means that you know exactly where the screen is at all times...


I would recommend CARADA to anyone.


----------



## Ricketty Rabbit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dubauskas* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have had my screen for about a week now, it was delivered to Canada.



Thanks for the report. I'm now considering a Carada BW -- the bulb on my Z3 has reached the 500 hour mark, and as some others have reported, brightness seemed to drop almost overnight. I've followed the Carada thread for months, and it sounds like the right screen for me.


Which courier company did Carada use to ship to you in Alberta, and did you have to pay a hidden "customs brokerage fee" to the courier company?


Thanks,


Ricketty in North Vancouver


----------



## lofty

I just ordered a 110 inch, 16:9, BW, Criterion series frame.


Im hoping to have it by next week.


We'll see how it turns out.


David was very patient and informative via our email communications.


----------



## Tnedator

Ditto to what Lofty and others have said. David was very helpful. I first communicated with him almost two years ago after first purchasing my PB6100. In the end, I decided to paint my wall, which held me over.


I just bought a Panny 900 (returned it a few days later) and decided to get the 119" Carada Criterion BW. While I returned the 900 because it had VB and have decided to wait until some of the new DLP dark chip projectors hit after CES, I decided to keep the screen. It looks great, and the picture with the Panny was awesome.


While my BenQ6100 doesn't fit it very well (4:3 projector - 16:9 screen), the BW definately is helping out my tired 2,000 hour bulb.


Before buying the screen, I taped together samples from Carada and Dalite and hung them in the center of my painted wall for a couple days, so we could look at them in multiple lighting situations (we watch a lot of SD V, usually with some lights on). My wife and I both agreed the BW looked every bit as good in the dark as the Carada Cinema white or Dalite Classic Cinema, but was the best of the bunch when the lights were up high (better then the Dalite perleasent which tended to wash out bad with lights on).


The frame looks great and assembly and mounting were a breeze. I think I had the frame assembled and screen in place in 20 minutes, and that was only because I wanted to be real careful unwrapping the pieces to make sure none of the trim was damaged because I banged it into anything.


I am very happy with the purchase, which is why I am keeping the 16:9 screen (Carada has 30 day return policy) to use with my 4:3 projector until I wait for a couple months to decide which projector to get, since I didn't like the Panny 900.


----------



## Mike N Ike

I know this borders on heresy but does anyone know if Carada would build a frame using a competitors screen fabric?


I have a DIY 2.35:1 screen made of Da-lite HCCV. I think that material is the best for my setup but I'd realy like a nicer frame. Da-lite's prices are out of my budget so I'm wondering if I could send my screen material to Carada to have them put a frame on it.


Mike


----------



## lofty

I recieved my screen yesterday, days before David said I would. Very prompt delivery. I couldnt be happier.


Very high quality frame, went together in 5 mintues. The screen snaps very taught....a good thing.


Ive had other screens at twice the price. Caradas product is every bit as good, if not better, for less money.


Customer service, communication, a great product and prompt delivery....what more could you ask for?


----------



## gmanhdtv

What more could we ask for??????????????


I have asked repeatedly for a motorized option from Carada, not everyone wants a screen in view 24/7!


At one time Carada indicated "it is coming" but that was along time ago.....


----------



## PCARACER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike N Ike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know this borders on heresy but does anyone know if Carada would build a frame using a competitors screen fabric?
> 
> 
> I have a DIY 2.35:1 screen made of Da-lite HCCV. I think that material is the best for my setup but I'd realy like a nicer frame. Da-lite's prices are out of my budget so I'm wondering if I could send my screen material to Carada to have them put a frame on it.
> 
> 
> Mike



I really doubt they will do this and the cost would not be more than a new screen. Just buy their frame in the size you want and then figure out a way to mount the snaps on your material yourself. If you are the diy type it should be a fun project and you still have an extra screen of say the BW material that you might find just as pleasing to your eye once you see your image on it. You could use the screen material they send with the frame as a guide on where to put your snaps on your material you already have.


$0.02


----------



## MrBreeze

So is the criterion frame really worth an extra $120 for the 106 inch I am considering?


----------



## PCARACER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrBreeze* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So is the criterion frame really worth an extra $120 for the 106 inch I am considering?



IMO, only if you will be able to see the frame outline on the wall. If your front wall is completly black then the screen frame will be lost in the background.

I did not buy it as I did not have enough room for it and my screen wall is covered in black velvet and black GOM. The frame dissapears and the only thing I can see is the Carada emblem.


If the frame is on a lighter colored painted wall then it will make a very nice addition to your home and look more like a framed picture and I would go with it in that case.


FWIW


----------



## Mike N Ike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PCARACER* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I really doubt they will do this and the cost would not be more than a new screen. Just buy their frame in the size you want and then figure out a way to mount the snaps on your material yourself. If you are the diy type it should be a fun project and you still have an extra screen of say the BW material that you might find just as pleasing to your eye once you see your image on it. You could use the screen material they send with the frame as a guide on where to put your snaps on your material you already have.
> 
> 
> $0.02



Jeff,


Thanks for a great suggestion! I'm going to request some samples from David and ask him about "snaps" for my HCCV.


Mike


----------



## PCARACER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike N Ike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jeff,
> 
> 
> Thanks for a great suggestion! I'm going to request some samples from David and ask him about "snaps" for my HCCV.
> 
> 
> Mike



Let me know how it works out. I may want to try a new fabric some day and want to put the "HOW TO" into my memory banks!










Good luck.


----------



## bubbawilly

Likewise!


----------



## sailor06

If you are considering a Carada Screen, do yourself a favor and read the my post in the Projector Central Criticizes Carada Forum:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=611792


----------



## del47618

I'm converting a mixed-use room into a sometimes-theater by building a new wall, which will hold the screen and in-wall speakers. As the kids are 0 and 2, I am trying to take steps to diminish the likelihood that they will ruin the screen. I am interested in getting a Carada screen and mounting it in the wall (either flush with or behind the surface of the wall). To be honest I am trying to emulate the aperture mount of a Stewart Luxus Deluxe, but Carada screens seems like such a better value. I didn't see any reference to doing something like this in some quick searches - I assume the best way would be to leave a hole in the wall the size of the screen (larger? the Carada mount seems to need it to be larger so it can be tilted onto the mount) mount the screen to drywall on the back of the wall, then build a wooden frame around the screen and cover that with velvet. Has anyone attempted such a thing with a Carada?


----------



## bubbawilly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sailor06* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you are considering a Carada Screen, do yourself a favor and read the my post in the Projector Central Criticizes Carada Forum:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/newre...eply&p=6866870



For anyone considering Carada, just read the reviews for yourself. The audioholics review referenced in that thread found the Carada HC gray to compare favorably to the Stewart Firehawk.


Do your homework and decide for yourselves. Different screens are meant for different applications. Just keep in mind that Stewart doesn't have a no risk 30-day trial period. Carada does.


----------



## rlg3

I have a completely light controlled room, however paint on walls and ceiling is a lighter brown. I just ordered a Panny AE 900, everyone seems to say how bright it is. I'm looking at getting a 92" Carada Criterion just dont know what style of screen to get. Should I get the bright? Classic, or the Grey? Can anyone with a Panny 900 share their set-up with me.


----------



## ksammy

I have the Panny 900 with the Carada BW (Brilliant White) 118" diag Criterion screen. The pj is 22' back from the screen. I am using about 70-80% of the vertical lens shift, 0% horizontal lens shift. The picture is really superb. I was a little hesitant before I ordered as I was leaning towards a Da-Lite HCCV. But the Carada really makes the picture "pop". With the 30 day return policy, it is hard to go wrong.


----------



## jefe noche

{shameless plug} FYI...There is an 84" HCG Carada Screen for sale in the "display devices" forum {shameless plug}


----------



## bubbawilly

I'll say.


----------



## rhitch

I have a panny 900 and we had 4 major screen OEMs send me samples. We put them all on the wall (24 samples) and chose the Carada BW 106" Carada Criterion BW, after a very lengthy shoot off with the family. The screen came and was a breeze to set up. The communication before and after the purchase was superb. There was a problem with shipping to Canada with Purolator. They somehow thought my street address (which ended in Court but abreviated to Ct.) was Connecticut so it went on a trip to NYC. All through the process David was communicating with me, even after his workers had gone on Christmas break to get things straightened out. We shared E mails on the 24th of December !!! Now that is customer service.

To make a long story short (too late) I got my screen late, (28th) but with no real damage even with the trip to NYC and back, because of the great packaging they provide to protect the screen.

And the picture.... Two friends have been over to view it and now want a projector and a Carada screen. Great picture. Very happy with not only the product, but the before and after support.


If I need another screen in the future, I will be looking at Carada.


----------



## i_want_that

height of screen?


I bought a 100" 1.78 carada ccw to go w/ my mits hc3000u ... what height should I hang my screen at?


I'll be sitting ~12' from the screen.


Thanks,

Brad


----------



## mooney

You eyes should be about 1/3 of the way up from the bottom edge of the screen.


Your screen height is about 49 in.

49/3= 16.3 in from bottom = eye height.


----------



## Ricketty Rabbit

That depends on your theatre seats. From a seminar I attended, architecture guidelines for theatres put the vertical angle from eyes to screen centre at 15 degrees or less. Our screen is mounted with the centre of the screen 12.5 degrees above eye level, which puts the bottom of the screen at eye level. Since we watch sitting in recliners, we find this quite comfortable. It also works well for speaker placement since it allows us to have the main speakers and centre channel speaker right at ear level.


Having the bottom of the screen at eye level may not be comfortable for those watching from upright seating, but lower screen placement introduces other problems -- notably the vertical angle to the main and centre channel speakers. Unless you go with an acoustically transparent screen (which introduces PQ problems), having the bottom of the screen at eye level, the centre of the screen no more than 15 degrees above eye level, and viewing from recliners is a good compromise between acoustics, PQ and comfort.


Ricketty


----------



## lvfoster

Seen this question asked a few times and was going to PM everyone in Canada on this thread who has had it shipped north but realized there are a number of Canucks that have received the screen. Can any of you please advise of shipping costs and duty paid for a screen to Canada (looking at 106" screen)? If you cannot post that info on the forum can you please PM me with the information. I have the option of shipping it to a Detroit address but I still have to bring the item across the border. If costs are not crazy, I may just bite the bullet and have it shipped to me directly.


Thanks,


Lorne Foster


----------



## JediMaster109

Just ordered a Carada 80" Criterion w/ Brilliant white. I plan on using it with my Sony VPL-HS51. What is the normal time it takes from the time you order your screen to the time you get it? I'll post some pictures when I get it installed. Will also let you know how it performs with the Sony.


----------



## evvlwisc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JediMaster109* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is the normal time it takes from the time you order your screen to the time you get it?




I ordered a 118" Criterion in BW on January 27th and it's supposed to be here tomorrow. So I would guess about a week. Carada will send you an email with tracking when your screen is shipped.


----------



## JediMaster109




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evvlwisc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I ordered a 118" Criterion in BW on January 27th and it's supposed to be here tomorrow. So I would guess about a week. Carada will send you an email with tracking when your screen is shipped.



Actually I was surprised that David Giles from Carada saw my post on AVS and emailed me personally what was happening with my screen...

All I got to say is that I was VERY impressed by the Customer Relations that Carada has. Never really thought of this screen company till I started reading the threads on this site. Hopefully the rest of my experience is as good as I have had so far!


----------



## MrBreeze

David Giles is a customer service superhero. I asked him many many questions over the last few months before I made my purchase of a 106 inch Criterion edition with CCW material.


I described my theater to him and he recommended the CCW over the BW, which I was leaning toward. I am so glad I took his advice--it looks terrific.


For those who might be curious, I just purchased the Epson 550 to go with this screen and it is a great match. The walls in my room are plum chutney (dark brownish purple), the carpet is a matching mixture of dark colors and the ceiling is flat black.


Had I gotten the brilliant white material I believe it would have appeared too bright. Any of the higher output modes appear overly bright in my room with the CCW material.


The screen itself is awesome....I am very happy with Carada and would wholeheartedly recommend them to anyone.


----------



## B Mixon

Just recieved the Z4, and recently ordered a 126" criterion BW carada.

It was pretty much this thread that got me convinced.

Anyways I was hoping for some input on how far back I should place the pj. The seating will be about 16 feet back from the screen, and the room is about 25 feet in length total. I was thinking the best way would be to place it just behind and a couple feet above the seating.

Is that far enough back? Just hoping I didnt go too big. I jumped into the purchase without popping any questions with carada. So any ideas?


----------



## JediMaster109

Placed an order on Tuesday night, by Thursday my order shipped. So on Saturday I was reading some post on AVS and I thought, huh, why not check my tracking info. To my surprise it was delivered to my front door @ 2 in the afternoon. I couldn't believe it!!! The thing that sucked though, I was planning on a Tuesday delivery, so I just painted my Home Theater room! Doh! So far VERY impressed with the packaging, and I had a chance to put the frame together so far. All I got to say is I am VERY impressed with the build quality! Nice work Carada!!! Hope to finish it tonight. I'll let you guys know when I'm done!!!


----------



## ukcanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lvfoster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Seen this question asked a few times and was going to PM everyone in Canada on this thread who has had it shipped north but realized there are a number of Canucks that have received the screen. Can any of you please advise of shipping costs and duty paid for a screen to Canada (looking at 106" screen)? If you cannot post that info on the forum can you please PM me with the information. I have the option of shipping it to a Detroit address but I still have to bring the item across the border. If costs are not crazy, I may just bite the bullet and have it shipped to me directly.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Lorne Foster



PM Sent


----------



## DaveInBerlinNJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *B Mixon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just recieved the Z4, and recently ordered a 126" criterion BW carada.
> 
> It was pretty much this thread that got me convinced.
> 
> Anyways I was hoping for some input on how far back I should place the pj. The seating will be about 16 feet back from the screen, and the room is about 25 feet in length total. I was thinking the best way would be to place it just behind and a couple feet above the seating.
> 
> Is that far enough back? Just hoping I didnt go too big. I jumped into the purchase without popping any questions with carada. So any ideas?




B Mixon,

Your plan should be fine.


The calculator on projectorcentral says the Z4 can project a 126" diagonal image from 12.7' to 25.4' (throw range). So 16' will be fine.


With a 126" screen, you are stretching the capabilities of the Z4 a bit, so the BW was a good choice.


I have a Z2 and a 106" Carada BW, it's a great combination. My Z2 is mounted almost directly above my head. This works well, as the machine is very quiet, and it's out of the way. No one can bump into it, as it's over the seating (I'm 6'5 and have a low ceiling). If you find you don't like your PJ location, just move your Sanyo elsewhere, it's an amazingly flexible PJ.


The Carada screens are a breeze to assemble and install. They look great, and work well. The Z4 is easy as pie to setup and install also. They're both great choices.


Enjoy!


----------



## B Mixon

Apreciate the feedback.

I was a little concerned that I may of went beyond the Z4's strength in going for the 126", but it sounds like some other people are having no problems with even larger screens. Just lookin forward to getting everyrthing up and going to see for myself.


----------



## vtgt

How do you pick the Aspect ratio?


I have a Panny AE900 celing mounted at 16' from the wall. My seat is 18' away. What is the aspect ratio should I pick? Also, what is the size and screen material? Thanks.


----------



## Scott Gammans

Aspect ratio really has nothing to do with seating distance. Ask yourself what you watch the most:
Do you watch mostly 4:3 video? Get a 1.33 screen.
Watch a lot of HDTV? 1.78 is for you.
Mostly a DVD watcher? You may want to get a 1.85 screen.
Are you planning to go with a "constant height" setup ? 2.35 is what you're looking for.

Screen size: A _rough_ rule of thumb is that you sit at a distance which is 1.5x the width of the screen. So for example, if your seating area is 18 feet from the wall, you could use 18 divided by 1.5 = 12 feet wide. Really though, a lot of people sit further/closer. Me, I'm a close-sitter; I'll only be 12.5 feet away from my 10-foot-wide screen.


Also keep in mind that the gain of screen you're planning to use will affect the screen size. Generally speaking, the higher the gain, the brighter it will be and the larger the screen size you can get. BUT--higher gain screens often have a narrower "cone" of usable viewing area because the higher gain screens relect light in a tighter cone at the expense of people sitting to the far left and right. I'd suggest using the projection calculator at projectorcentral.com as a starting point... it will let you plug in variables such as screen gain, aspect ratio and projector mounting distance, and will tell you what screen sizes work.


----------



## Dundas

New Carada website is up:
http://www.carada.com/default.aspx


----------



## mderka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Gammans* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Aspect ratio really has nothing to do with seating distance. Ask yourself what you watch the most:
> Do you watch mostly 4:3 video? Get a 1.33 screen.
> Watch a lot of HDTV? 1.78 is for you.
> Mostly a DVD watcher? You may want to get a 1.85 screen.
> Are you planning to go with a "constant height" setup ? 2.35 is what you're looking for.
> 
> Screen size: A _rough_ rule of thumb is that you sit at a distance which is 1.5x the width of the screen. So for example, if your seating area is 18 feet from the wall, you could use 18 divided by 1.5 = 12 feet wide. Really though, a lot of people sit further/closer. Me, I'm a close-sitter; I'll only be 12.5 feet away from my 10-foot-wide screen.
> 
> 
> Also keep in mind that the gain of screen you're planning to use will affect the screen size. Generally speaking, the higher the gain, the brighter it will be and the larger the screen size you can get. BUT--higher gain screens often have a narrower "cone" of usable viewing area because the higher gain screens relect light in a tighter cone at the expense of people sitting to the far left and right. I'd suggest using the projection calculator at projectorcentral.com as a starting point... it will let you plug in variables such as screen gain, aspect ratio and projector mounting distance, and will tell you what screen sizes work.



I've been confused on what screen to oder because I watch a lot of DVD's and HDTV. On my 51" rear projection TV (16:9) both HDTV and DVD's with aspects from 1.66:1 (disney movies) to 1.85:1 all seen to fill the screen completely. Is this not the case with a 118" projected image? And if so and I pick a 16:9 screen will the black bars be noticable, or are they pretty small?


----------



## vtgt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mderka* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been confused on what screen to oder because I watch a lot of DVD's and HDTV. On my 51" rear projection TV (16:9) both HDTV and DVD's with aspects from 1.66:1 (disney movies) to 1.85:1 all seen to fill the screen completely. Is this not the case with a 118" projected image? And if so and I pick a 16:9 screen will the black bars be noticable, or are they pretty small?



Here is the email that I got from Carada: "We generally recommend a 1.78:1 aspect ratio screen because it will match the native aspect ratio of your projector the AE900U. Yes, a lot of movies are made in the 1.85:1 aspect ratio, but because of a function built into the projector called "overscan", 1.85:1 movies will actually fit a 1.78:1 screen better than a 1.85:1 screen. Overscan is a feature common to many display devices including projectors and regular TV sets. It "chops off" 3%-5% of the image on all four sides. The purpose of this is to discard any bad signal on the very edges of the video material. Anyway, by chopping off this small bit of image, it effectively removes the small black bars that you would EXPECT to see when showing a 1.85:1 film on a 1.78:1 screen. So as I mentioned, the 1.85:1 movie will actually fit the 1.78:1 screen better than a 1.85:1 screen."


----------



## mderka

vtgt, how did you know that I have an ae900 since I didn't even mention it in my post! You must be a pyschic, and thanks for the info, that's just what I needed to know.


----------



## vtgt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mderka* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> vtgt, how did you know that I have an ae900 since I didn't even mention it in my post! You must be a pyschic, and thanks for the info, that's just what I needed to know.



I just cut and pasted the email from Rex (Carada guy). I have 900; hence, he mentioned it in his email.


----------



## kanefsky

You can however turn off overscan on the AE900 if you want to see the whole picture. I imagine this also improves the quality if you're watching a 720p signal since you'd be more likely to get 1:1 pixel mapping.


-

Steve


----------



## JediMaster109

Well, I have finally finished my projector room...

And front and center is a Sony VPL-HS51 and a 80" Brilliant White Criterion Screen. All I have to say is, the picture quality is simply amazing! One thing that I love about this screen is the fact that you don't actually "see" the screen when there is a bright scene. The build quality is just awesome, customer service is simple the best I have ever had, and the price... Well you just can't beat the quality and the performance for that price range. I've already had a friend say he is going to pick one up now, and when my brother finishes his HT room, guess what I am going to recommend to him... A Carada Screen!!!


Watched some High-Def "24, Olympics and CSI-Miami" Monday night... WOW, the picture just popped off the screen and looked 3D. What a great investment!


Keep up the good work Carada!!!


I will post some pics after i got my posters and plaques up. Stay tuned!


----------



## Troy T

Hello and thank you. I have been reading the forum for quite some time and finally have made my decisions on what to do. I purchased a Carada Criterion 100" CCW screen just the other day. I am looking forward to having it this weekend (thanks to Eric). My projector which I just received is the Sanyo PLV-Z4. My home theater is a converted car port. I am still in paint stage of the room with black ceiling, burgandy walls, soft plush carpet and four reddish brown leather recliners. My audio system is 6.1 all with JVC amp and JBL speakers. These are up and running with my present Hytachi Ultrasound 57" projection TV.

You all have given me so much advice on the perfect solution to this room that I just do not know how to thank you. But I do want to do that and so I say, "Thank you one and all."


Troy


----------



## ericsilv

how is the bw material in ambient light? on my small sample it appear very washed out. but things may look different with a whole screen. also is anybody using a nd filter to increase blacks with the thought as bulb ages to remove and keep a more uniform light output over the life of the bulb


----------



## JediMaster109




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericsilv* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> how is the bw material in ambient light? on my small sample it appear very washed out. but things may look different with a whole screen. also is anybody using a nd filter to increase blacks with the thought as bulb ages to remove and keep a more uniform light output over the life of the bulb



BW in a light controlled room is simply amazing... However during the day I do have a little bit of light coming in through my blinds and it does wash it out a bit. But if it is a bright picture, you really don't notice it. Any front projector should be in a light controlled room. I chose the BW because it has a thicker screen and as your bulb gets dimmer over age, you will still have a bright picture. I was kind of leery of the BW myself, but after talking with a good friend he recommended the BW. I was originally going to get the HCG but I am VERY glad I went with the BW. In the end it is what *YOU* are happy with...










Hope this has helped you. Remember they do have a 30 day guarantee. They might let you try the BW and if your not happy get the CCW or HCG.


----------



## J-dubb16

Troy T - Nice to see another Virginia Beach person on the Forums, I think you are the first I have seen. Hope you enjoy your new screen, I am leaning toward a 118 BW Carada screen as well. You just can't beat the price fro the quality and customer service that they have.


Jon


----------



## millerwill

I've read in some reviews that the High Contrast Gray Carada screen was just about as good as the Stewart Firehawk in dealing with ambient light. However the HCG has a gain of 0.8, and the Stewart 1.3. If one had a very bright pj, e.g., like the Canon SX50 or 60 (2500 Lumens), then I presume that this would overcome the lower gain of the HCG, and the darker character of any gray screen in general. Is this a reasonably correct understanding of the situation?


----------



## vtgt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kanefsky* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can however turn off overscan on the AE900 if you want to see the whole picture. I imagine this also improves the quality if you're watching a 720p signal since you'd be more likely to get 1:1 pixel mapping.
> 
> 
> -
> 
> Steve




How can I do it? Thanks.


----------



## mderka

I was wondering what the general processing/shipping time is on Carada screens. I ordered mine about 4 days ago and so far when I check the status of the order, it just says, "order completed".


To turn off the overscan you need to push the menu button, then select "position" from the main menu and then select overscan on/off, but it will only work for HD signals (component or HDMI).


----------



## kanefsky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vtgt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How can I do it? Thanks.



Just hit menu and scroll to the position menu. You should see the overscan option in the sub-menu.


--

Steve


----------



## sfogg

" I imagine this also improves the quality if you're watching a 720p signal since you'd be more likely to get 1:1 pixel mapping."


Yup, that is the case. I have some screen shots in my gallery showing this on the Panasonic. They are all on a Carada BW screen too.


Shawn


----------



## cherzra

I'm expecting my 118" criterion next week. They recommended the 1.4 gain screen because of the size. Projector is an ae-900u. I'm not too impressed with its black levels, so I was thinking of the lower gain screen, but I'll see what happens.


----------



## Ranger

I am looking for a new screen for my NEC crt projector. I was thinking about getting the Studiotek 130. Is the Carada BW just as good for less money ?


----------



## cherzra

Well, my 118" criterion came in today. It was packaged and wrapped very nicely and the frame is assembled already. It's cake even if you suck at all home improvement jobs like I do







The quality of the frame is outstanding, the 4 parts fit together like a glove without any gaps and it feels very strong. The velvet coating on the criterion series looks very classy. I haven't unrolled the screen yet, I need to pick up some screws and anchors and I'll finish the job tomorrow.


The only flaw was that I was apparently missing one of the snap-screws (screws into the frame, then you snap the screen on it later). But there were 1 spare screw and snap-screw so that turned out ok.


BTW, has anyone else put the top rails on the wall without it being perfectly in the center? If I move it 4" to the left, I can hit 3 studs. Dead center means drywall only anchors. I think it will be ok 4" off though...


----------



## vtgt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cherzra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm expecting my 118" criterion next week. They recommended the 1.4 gain screen because of the size. Projector is an ae-900u. I'm not too impressed with its black levels, so I was thinking of the lower gain screen, but I'll see what happens.



What is your viewing distance?


----------



## mpenton

4" shouldn't be enough to matter, as long as the clips are resting on the rail when in the desired position.


I just received my screen material in Brilliant White from Carada. I had them make the additional screen to replace the Classic White since I have just changed projectors to one with a better picture but far fewer lumens. While the change isn't astounding it was certainly worth it. I've also got to comment about the customer service, when I emailed with a question I got almost immediate response. To take it further David Giles even offered to hand deliver the screen if I could wait a couple of weeks when he was going to be in my town on personal business. Other than having bought a couple of screens from him there isn't a connection. Too bad the majority of customer service falls below this level.


----------



## cherzra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vtgt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is your viewing distance?



About 12 feet. See attached picture. Everything isn't done yet, but the rest is mainly cleaning up. The build quality is very good, I'm impressed. Watching a quality DVD through the oppo player is astounding.


BTW, it looks like it's not straight, but it really is









http://tinypic.com/view/?pic=qq661l


----------



## vtgt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cherzra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> About 12 feet. See attached picture. Everything isn't done yet, but the rest is mainly cleaning up. The build quality is very good, I'm impressed. Watching a quality DVD through the oppo player is astounding.
> 
> 
> BTW, it looks like it's not straight, but it really is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://tinypic.com/view/?pic=qq661l



It looks good. I am going to order mine. Thanks.


----------



## VABills




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cherzra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> About 12 feet. See attached picture. Everything isn't done yet, but the rest is mainly cleaning up. The build quality is very good, I'm impressed. Watching a quality DVD through the oppo player is astounding.
> 
> 
> BTW, it looks like it's not straight, but it really is



How do you project to the screen with a ceiling fan there?


----------



## Kipp Jones

How much of an improvement will the Carada BW be over the DYI Parkland Plastics???


----------



## alazay

wonder how the new sammy 710 will go with BW


----------



## cherzra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VABills* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do you project to the screen with a ceiling fan there?



The Panasonic AE-900U works wonders







I'm new to projectors and figured I would have to remove the fan. However, the 900u can shift the picture up or down by a full screen. So you can place it on a desk, in a cabinet, on a shelf or anything. I put it on the rear wall, halfway the height of the screen on a shelf, in the middle of the projected picture. It works magic.


----------



## Black_Mustang_97

Hi guys,


I'm planning on a 96" or 104" Carada screen with AE900U for our mixed use basement. Room is light-controlled with dimmers controlling 3 areas: front - viewing area, middle - seating area and rear - other activities (ie. pool table, etc).


I can have front and middle lights off and vary the degree of light behind the projector. No other light sources to worry about. While we will likely spend most time with lights fully off, I recognize there will be times when we would like to have some light in rear activity area at same time as using the PJ.


Couple of questions:


1). Does anyone else have any experience with using a Carada screen (or AE900U...I know this is probably wrong thread for that question) in similar partial light set-ups? If so, wondered how they addressed the issue. I realize there is likely a trade-off between degree of light and PQ but I'm trying to get a sense of where this becomes generally unexceptable and what options exist to mitigate the consequences.


2). For experienced Carada screen owners, I wondered which of BW or CCW they would recommend?


3). For those using a Carada screen with the AE900U, wondered if anyone can give me recommendations on ideal PJ placement (ie. throw distance and PJ ceiling mount alignment with screen height, etc). I have projectorcentral's recommendations, but wondered about some real life experiences.


Any help, much appreciated.


----------



## bubbawilly

I own the 900, but I do not have a Carada screen. However, my friend did. He had both a BW and HCG Carada (in the same size range that you are considering), and we both preferred the HCG. To us, the black level (or lack thereof) on the BW was unacceptable with this projector.


There is a minor compromise with the HCG in whites, but the other colors were true. We both felt that the compromise in pure white was much, much easier to accept than the severely compromised black level, but YMMV.


----------



## Blasst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How much of an improvement will the Carada BW be over the DYI Parkland Plastics???



My question is the same as Kipp's. Anyone with a Carada BW come from a Parkland Plastics? Or had one and can give us some comments? Thanks.


----------



## Kipp Jones

I ordered the Carada and it should be here this weekend. I will answer back.


----------



## Blasst

Sounds good Kipp. I know you'll tell it how it is


----------



## Kipp Jones




----------



## Kipp Jones

The improvement is significant. I can't say enough about the Carada pq, build quality and over all aesthetics. Very happy.


See below:


----------



## Ready2Buy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The improvement is significant. I can't say enough about the Carada pq, build quality and over all aesthetics. Very happy.
> 
> 
> See below:



Nice. Did you buy the BW or the regular white?


----------



## Blasst

Kipp, Can you give us some specifics on the improvement of the Carada vs. Parkland? Which side of the Parkland were you using? The pebble side or the smooth side? The smooth side had more "pop" to it IMHO. I know the Carada is well built, I would like a little more info on the picture quality vs. Parkland. Thanks.


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ready2Buy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nice. Did you buy the BW or the regular white?



Keep in mind that picture has been resized down to 800x600. The pq is much better. I purchased the BW.


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blasst* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Kipp, Can you give us some specifics on the improvement of the Carada vs. Parkland? Which side of the Parkland were you using? The pebble side or the smooth side? The smooth side had more "pop" to it IMHO. I know the Carada is well built, I would like a little more info on the picture quality vs. Parkland. Thanks.



Sure, the Parkland is a great budget, DYI screen and it offers the most bang for the buck. However, I felt something was missing when using it. Gain was good but not great. Detail was ok but not what I was expecting. It always seemed like I was slightly out of focus even though I was not. The Parkland had some slight waves to it as it could not be tensioned. Aesthetics were just o.k. I will be using this screen now as an outdoor screen on my deck. I was using both sides.


With the Carada, the difference is immediate. PQ is significantly better. The image was very crisp and detailed. Gain was much better than the Parkland. I am running a Mits HC3000 DLP projector. Focus was dead on. The pq finally had the pop I was expecting. Blacks were better too. They were very very good on the Parkland but that much better on the Carada. Aesthetics are top notch with the Carada. The build quality is second to none.


----------



## Blasst

Thanks Kipp! Very good info for me to mull around in my head. I have my Parkland mounted on a type of foam board and put a picture frame around it. In fact it looks just like the Carada. I guess I need to order a Carada to see the difference myself







What size did you go with Kipp? http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y10...enshots031.jpg


----------



## Kipp Jones

Looks real nice. I went with the 96". That was as large as I could go between my speakers. See the attached pic. Everything turned out really clean. My goal was to allow for more room in my HT and keeping a very very clean look.


----------



## Kipp Jones

You have to excuse the pic, it is squeezed in from me resizing it for upload. Also, I have not finished with my center channel. It currently is sitting on the floor but I plan to either put in a glass stand or mount it to the wall. I cannot get it all done at once with my 1 1/2 year keeping me occupied most of the time. I am sure many of you fathers know what I mean.


My speaker system is Klipsch 2-RF7s, 1-RC7, 4-RS7s and SVS PB2+ sub. A Pioneer Elite VSX-49TXi is driving everything. All controlled by a Pronto Pro TSU-7000 via RF. It truely is a killer system. I highly recommend the system is you like detailed speakers.


----------



## Kipp Jones

All my gear (receiver/DVD player and such) is located in my utility room next door. I wanted to minimize anything that did not have to be in the HT. It work perfectly.


----------



## Kipp Jones

The room is 26x18x8.


----------



## Kipp Jones

Here is a pic looking from the screen.


----------



## Blasst

Great shots Kipp. Still enjoying the HC-1? I'm thinking about getting one of those also. I know screen shots of actual material can only do so much for accuracy, but maybe you could give us a few more shots with some dvd, HD on your new Carada?


----------



## Mychael101

Anyone using a high contrast grey with a Screenplay 4805 and have screenshots? David has sent me some samples but I'm wanting to see a few screenshots before I commit to a purchase.


----------



## Uatatoka

Well, my 120" 2.35:1 Precision series BW cinescope screen is now on order. I'll post some screenshots when it's installed. I'm running a Optoma HD72 and Prismasonic H-1200m anamorphic lens for a CH setup. I chose the BW material for good color accuracy and the slight gain should help with ambient light rejection even on such a large screen. Can't wait after all the good reviews on this forum!


Mike


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blasst* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great shots Kipp. Still enjoying the HC-1? I'm thinking about getting one of those also. I know screen shots of actual material can only do so much for accuracy, but maybe you could give us a few more shots with some dvd, HD on your new Carada?



Hi, yes the Sony HDR-HC1 is a phenominal HDV camcorder. The pq from the Sony HDR-HC1 camcorder displayed on the Carada is breath taking. You do know a Sony HDV-HC3 camcorder is coming?


----------



## Kipp Jones

I will try to post some screen shots when I have time.


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, yes the HC-1 is a phenominal Cam. The pq on displayed on the Carada is breath taking. You do know a HC-3 is coming?



Will the HC-3 have a higher gain? Would be good to have a high quality gray screen with a good gain, i.e., like the Optoma GreyWolf (claimed gain of 1.8) but higher quality (though the GWII that has been announced may be in this category). The Firehawk is of course a gray screen with 1.25 gain, but it is prone to hotspotting since it is retro-reflective (and also, too, much more $$). Do you know whether the Carada HC screens are retro- or angular-reflective?


I know that higher gain leads to a reduced angular field of vision, but this is not a problem for my rather long and narrow room.


----------



## Kipp Jones

All:


Please see my edited post above. Apparently my abbreviation for the Sony HDV-HC1 camcorder was mistaken as a new Carada product.


----------



## mderka

I hung my carada 118" criterion BW screen last friday and have been enjoying it very much. I am using a panny 900 projector and I was wondering if anyone has any advice on proper calibration with this screen projector combo. Right now the picture looks very good on low lamp and the natural setting, but I am always looking for improvements.


----------



## mderka

Here's a screen shot (sorry for the content, my daughter loves this thing!)


----------



## flake

Hi mderka, do you notice when moving from side to side the difference in brightness? Just wondering how big or small the viewing cone is with the BW carada.


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blasst* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great shots Kipp. Still enjoying the HC-1? I'm thinking about getting one of those also. I know screen shots of actual material can only do so much for accuracy, but maybe you could give us a few more shots with some dvd, HD on your new Carada?



Here you go:


----------



## Kipp Jones

More.


----------



## Kipp Jones

.


----------



## Kipp Jones

..


----------



## Kipp Jones

Keep in mind pics have been resized and are not in OAR or resolution to ber uploaded to the forum.


----------



## Blasst

Thanks for the screen shots Kipp. By the way, what projector are you using?


----------



## Kipp Jones

Mits HC3000. I am very very happy with it. Going from RP to FP offered me a few changes that I was trying to achieve. One was the wife wanted more room for my daughter to play in our HT and two gave me a very clean look.


----------



## edto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mychael101* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone using a high contrast grey with a Screenplay 4805 and have screenshots? David has sent me some samples but I'm wanting to see a few screenshots before I commit to a purchase.



I agree, ive been contemplating this to go with my 4805 as well just like to see some real life screenshots from people


----------



## JediMaster109

Ok, here are some pictures of my FINALLY finished home theater room! Hope you enjoy










Any questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## JediMaster109

And some more...


----------



## JediMaster109

And one last one...


----------



## Black_Mustang_97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JediMaster109* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, here are some pictures of my FINALLY finished home theater room! Hope you enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any questions, feel free to ask!



Jedi,


I'm just in the process of setting up my Carada and HT viewing area. Any pointers/gotchas or do's and don'ts from your perspective with respect to installing the screen or is it a straight forward as everyone seems to say?


----------



## Black_Mustang_97

For Canadian readers considering the Carada screen and looking here for some helpful feedback, I can tell you that my experience with Carada has been great.


David Giles and Rex Bittle (the guys from Carada whom I dealt with) were great, both in providing detailed answers to all my questions as well as responding very quickly - often in less than 24hrs! My hat is off to their customer service.










Ordering over the Internet was simple and straightforward.


I ordered on March 9th. Carada confirmed shipment on March 15th and I received the screen via Fed Ex on March 20th! It would have been delivered on March 17th but the delivery driver left the depot early on Friday and missed it being received by 1/2 hr (Fed Ex called to apologize for this!).


If you are wondering about total cost for the screen. Outside of the product and S&H charges paid at time of order, you will be contacted by Fed Ex and advised that you will have to pay any taxes applicable to your province upon delivery (In my case this was 7% GST and 8% PST). Fed Ex pays these to clear customs and will expect you to reimburse them by cash, cheque (does not need to be certified, etc) or credit card when the driver delivers.


The box is well packed and not too heavy. It is pretty bulky however (or at least my 104" one was). I would advise anyone to plan on having one other person around to help you move it too far, especially if around corners or up/down stairs.


Based on my experience, I would not let any worries about Internet ordering, etc factor into whatever screen decision you make.


Next on my to-do list is install this baby and test it out with my Panny AE900U! Once done, I will look to post some feedback from my experience with using it.


----------



## JediMaster109




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Black_Mustang_97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jedi,
> 
> 
> I'm just in the process of setting up my Carada and HT viewing area. Any pointers/gotchas or do's and don'ts from your perspective with respect to installing the screen or is it a straight forward as everyone seems to say?



I'll tell you one thing that has helped me a lot...

Paint your walls a dark color, I had white walls with a DIY screen, and I wasn't happy, so I decided to do it right and bought a screen and painted the walls. The image quality is just AWESOME!!!


#1 Paint the walls a dark color

#2 Have the screen at a height that is comfortable to you, I have mine set so that the bottom of the screen is at eye level. This means that you have to look up 2-5 degrees.

#3 The screen installation is straight forward, but you will notice the screen is almost flush with the back of the screen, so if it is not a flat surface like my basement walls, I had to first mount a 3/4" oak piece to the wall and then installed the metal strip for the screen. If I didn't do this I think I might have rubbed the back of screen because my surface is not flat. And make sure you measure a couple of times to mount the bottom piece, that was really the only tricky part.


Hope it helps!










PS Carada rocks, will never buy another screen from anybody else!


----------



## Black_Mustang_97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JediMaster109* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll tell you one thing that has helped me a lot...
> 
> Paint your walls a dark color, I had white walls with a DIY screen, and I wasn't happy, so I decided to do it right and bought a screen and painted the walls. The image quality is just AWESOME!!!
> 
> 
> #1 Paint the walls a dark color
> 
> #2 Have the screen at a height that is comfortable to you, I have mine set so that the bottom of the screen is at eye level. This means that you have to look up 2-5 degrees.
> 
> #3 The screen installation is straight forward, but you will notice the screen is almost flush with the back of the screen, so if it is not a flat surface like my basement walls, I had to first mount a 3/4" oak piece to the wall and then installed the metal strip for the screen. If I didn't do this I think I might have rubbed the back of screen because my surface is not flat. And make sure you measure a couple of times to mount the bottom piece, that was really the only tricky part.
> 
> 
> Hope it helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS Carada rocks, will never buy another screen from anybody else!



Thanks


----------



## Black_Mustang_97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Black_Mustang_97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For Canadian readers considering the Carada screen and looking here for some helpful feedback, I can tell you that my experience with Carada has been great.




One thing I should clarify is that the time between March 9th ordering and March 15th shipping was for Carada to manufacture the screen not just package in box. Not sure if this is the same for all orders but I would consider my time period close to the maximum. If they had the unit in stock, they likely could ship even quicker.


----------



## Kipp Jones

The screen install really is that simple.


----------



## Black_Mustang_97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The screen install really is that simple.



I installed my 104" CCW last night. I can confirm that Kip and Jedi are correct when saying it is easy. If you have ever used a level and tape measure and drilled anchors into drywall for pictures or shelves, then you can save yourself a few hundred $ by doing the install yourself.


I would add a couple more things (all really minor believe me - but I think worth knowing in advance):


1). It is important that your mounting wall be as flat as possible. If you have any power outlets or similar things protruding from the wall, you should probably remove them before trying to install or at least test them for clearance. The screen does sit pretty flush to wall. You would not want a bump protruding through (or worst to tear the screen).


2). Check your wall to make sure it is straight. If yours are like mine, there was a 1/4" bow over the screen's width. Ideally the wall brackets should be straight and not bend with wall. With longer screens like mine, if bracket not straight it can be difficult for lower screen edge to clip securely. I solved this by simply gluing the appropriate portion of a piece of wood shim (like the ones used for door framing, etc) to the back of the affected wall bracket, then pre-drilled through the wall bracket holes into the shim to ensure I didn't split it when attaching to wall with screws. Took 10 mins and bracket attached straight and snug.


3). It took me 2 hours to assemble (from start of opening box to finished). I went pretty slow as this was my first PJ screen install. Having done it once, I am pretty sure it could really be done in a little over an hour by an experienced person. You can assemble the screen by yourself - it is that simple - but you will find things go easier if you have a helper for attaching the screen to the frame and mounting the finished screen to the wall brackets.


Other than that, all I can say is "wow"! I am coming from a 32" TV and I can now say is I know what I have been missing!


I am using my screen with the Panasonic AE900U. Sitting at 13ft and projecting from 16ft. PQ is great!


For those wondering about Carada CCW ability to handle ambient light, my early experiments indicate that I can have lights in the rear third of my Rec Room (behind PJ and viewing area) up around 40% with only minimal impact on Black level and contrast. This is more than sufficient for family members to play pool or cards in the rear area while others watch a movie. Above the 40% level, PQ does decline quite quickly as light increases.


Quick thanks again to all the AVS members who posted here or PM'd me with their expertise and own personal experience and advice. It helped a lot and is appreciated.....especially by the kids







...their jaws dropped to the floor when I fired everything up for the first time


----------



## jayswan

I just ordered a 106" Carada Criterion BW and had a question about installing the top 48" bracket and the bottom 8" bracket. What method should I use to mount the bracket to the wall? The wall I will be mounting to is drywall and I don't believe there are any studs where the brackets will be mounted. I'm assuming I would use drywall anchors but am not sure on size, so if any Carada owners can give me the specifics of their bracket mounting, that would help me out a lot.


----------



## vtgt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayswan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just ordered a 106" Carada Criterion BW and had a question about installing the top 48" bracket and the bottom 8" bracket. What method should I use to mount the bracket to the wall? The wall I will be mounting to is drywall and I don't believe there are any studs where the brackets will be mounted. I'm assuming I would use drywall anchors but am not sure on size, so if any Carada owners can give me the specifics of their bracket mounting, that would help me out a lot.



You must have some studs behind the wall. Anyway, you can split the top bracket into 2 24" and use one for each end. It can be easier to install because the wall can not be too flat.


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayswan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just ordered a 106" Carada Criterion BW and had a question about installing the top 48" bracket and the bottom 8" bracket. What method should I use to mount the bracket to the wall? The wall I will be mounting to is drywall and I don't believe there are any studs where the brackets will be mounted. I'm assuming I would use drywall anchors but am not sure on size, so if any Carada owners can give me the specifics of their bracket mounting, that would help me out a lot.



With 16" on center, you should have no problem locating a stud.


----------



## jayswan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With 16" on center, you should have no problem locating a stud.



I was able to find 4 studs last night. The stud finder I was using obviously didn't work very well so I picked up a new one and it worked like a charm. I should be able to attach the upper bracket to at least 3 different studs. I am assuming 1.5" or 2" wood screws would do a good job holding the brackets/screen, let me know if that sounds reasonable.


----------



## Black_Mustang_97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayswan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was able to find 4 studs last night. The stud finder I was using obviously didn't work very well so I picked up a new one and it worked like a charm. I should be able to attach the upper bracket to at least 3 different studs. I am assuming 1.5" or 2" wood screws would do a good job holding the brackets/screen, let me know if that sounds reasonable.




My 104" Carada Criterion wasn't that heavy considering the size of it. I used No 8 wood screws throughout (both into the wood studs and with anchors where no studs were found.) General rule of thumb I use is measure the width of the bracket and drywall together, then add 3/4" for screw length. That should be fine for the screws to bite the wood studs and should not strip out proper sized anchors (should be approx 1/4" shorter than screw). Bear in mind the longer your wood screw, the greater the chance you will split the stud if you catch it on the outer 1/4s of the wood behind the drywall.


I wouldn't worry about getting big screws so much as ensuring you properly level and set the upper and lower brackets. Getting them as close to optimal distance to allow the screen frame to snap in snuggly is more important - remember - unless someone tugs on the screen, the clips and horizontal nature of the screws will give the assembly more than enough strength. It is more how everything fits together than the size of the screws.


In summary, IMHO, as others have mentioned previously, measuring and leveling properly as well as getting your wall as flat as possible are equally important.


----------



## Kipp Jones

Jayswan,

Please post some pics.


----------



## jayswan

I should be receiving my screen on April 8th and I'll post pics after I get everything set up, assuming nothing disastrous happens (fingers crossed).


----------



## jayswan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Black_Mustang_97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My 104" Carada Criterion wasn't that heavy considering the size of it. I used No 8 wood screws throughout (both into the wood studs and with anchors where no studs were found.) General rule of thumb I use is measure the width of the bracket and drywall together, then add 3/4" for screw length. That should be fine for the screws to bite the wood studs and should not strip out proper sized anchors (should be approx 1/4" shorter than screw). Bear in mind the longer your wood screw, the greater the chance you will split the stud if you catch it on the outer 1/4s of the wood behind the drywall.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry about getting big screws so much as ensuring you properly level and set the upper and lower brackets. Getting them as close to optimal distance to allow the screen frame to snap in snuggly is more important - remember - unless someone tugs on the screen, the clips and horizontal nature of the screws will give the assembly more than enough strength. It is more how everything fits together than the size of the screws.
> 
> 
> In summary, IMHO, as others have mentioned previously, measuring and leveling properly as well as getting your wall as flat as possible are equally important.



Thanks a lot for that explanation, it's very helpful and makes me feel a little better about putting the screen up. Do you know how far apart the holes are on the wall brackets? Hopefully they're about 8" apart so every other hole will hit a stud. Also, did you need to use washers with the screws or did the #8 screws secure the bracket well enough alone?


----------



## mderka

I hung my screen about 3-4 weeks ago and did not attach the braket to one stud. I just lined up the bracket in the middle of the room, leveled it and drilled holes. Not one of them fell onto a stud. Honestly I did not care. I used 40lb drywall anchors (11-12 of them) in 1.25" of drywall...that screen is not going anywhere.


Someone asked about the viewing cone on my BW screen...my room is fairly narrow and I have found no difference in brightness from side to side. Everything's been great!


----------



## Scott_R_K

Does anyone have a shipping / mounting weight for their particular screen ?


I'm curious on how heavy , or light , these things are ?


Thanks ,


Scott...................


----------



## Kipp Jones

My 100" shipped at 34lbs.


----------



## MarvinG

Pretty much convinced myself to order a Carada screen - now just wrestiling with the material, and would love the user commuinity input on this one. Do I go CCW, BW or HCG


Here is my environment :


-Sanyo PLV-Z4 projector (not yet bought)

-to be ceiling mounted about 13 feet back

-sitting about 12 'back on an L-shaped couch

-92" HDTV screen size.

-non-dedicated room in basement, about 15' x 30'

-one small window - ie ambient light can be controlled

-will not always have a dark room - ie playing pool while watching a movie.

-lightly colored room (white/grey walls, white ceiling, light carpet)

-viewing angle is important ( L-shaped couch)

-screen will be part of a 15 foot'wide wall unit. Unit is 20" deep, but

screen will be brought forward, almost flush - perhaps set back 2". A fake

wall will be built directly behind screen (ie as if the screen were mounted

on a wall)


Do I go CCW, on the premise that the wide viewing angle is good and that the Sanyo is a high contrst projector (and not worry about the fact that CCW is really meant for dedicated dark rooms)


or...


Do I go for BW for extra punch to allow for some ambient light (and not worry about the high gain issue re uniformity/hot spots and give up a bit of the darkest blacks)


or..


Do I go for HCW to improve black levels on this LCD projector ( and assume the Sanyo has enough lumens).



I know a lot depends on personal preference, but I was hoping that there might be some more objective guidance/science for this specifc type of enviroment. Perhaps other have this type of enviroment with the Z4- what did you end up and are you happy?



Many thanks


Marvin


----------



## Britinvirg

Marvin,


Not sure this helps as I have not done a direct comparison. However I went with the BW option on the advice of my (excellent) installer for my 100 inch Carada screen and I could not be happier. My room size is 12 X 27 X9 and my viewing position is central, approx 15 ft back. We've only done minor tweaks so far and the picture, particularly with HD is excellent. Others may have better advice re the comparison, but I can only say that I have been very happy with the choice of the BW screen.


----------



## JediMaster109




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MarvinG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Pretty much convinced myself to order a Carada screen - now just wrestiling with the material, and would love the user commuinity input on this one. Do I go CCW, BW or HCG
> 
> 
> Here is my environment :
> 
> 
> -Sanyo PLV-Z4 projector (not yet bought)
> 
> -to be ceiling mounted about 13 feet back
> 
> -sitting about 12 'back on an L-shaped couch
> 
> -92" HDTV screen size.
> 
> -non-dedicated room in basement, about 15' x 30'
> 
> -one small window - ie ambient light can be controlled
> 
> -will not always have a dark room - ie playing pool while watching a movie.
> 
> -lightly colored room (white/grey walls, white ceiling, light carpet)
> 
> -viewing angle is important ( L-shaped couch)
> 
> -screen will be part of a 15 foot'wide wall unit. Unit is 20" deep, but
> 
> screen will be brought forward, almost flush - perhaps set back 2". A fake
> 
> wall will be built directly behind screen (ie as if the screen were mounted
> 
> on a wall)
> 
> 
> Do I go CCW, on the premise that the wide viewing angle is good and that the Sanyo is a high contrst projector (and not worry about the fact that CCW is really meant for dedicated dark rooms)
> 
> 
> or...
> 
> 
> Do I go for BW for extra punch to allow for some ambient light (and not worry about the high gain issue re uniformity/hot spots and give up a bit of the darkest blacks)
> 
> 
> or..
> 
> 
> Do I go for HCW to improve black levels on this LCD projector ( and assume the Sanyo has enough lumens).
> 
> 
> 
> I know a lot depends on personal preference, but I was hoping that there might be some more objective guidance/science for this specifc type of enviroment. Perhaps other have this type of enviroment with the Z4- what did you end up and are you happy?
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> Marvin



Marvin,

I too was worried about hot spots/screen grain with the BW. Let me just tell you one thing. I have an 80" BW and it is AMAZING!!! You don't see the screen and there are NO hot spots. I personally LOVE my screen. I would reccomend the BW but you said you might have lights on while watching a movie... How much light? The nice thing with Carada is, talk to them and see if you don't like a specific screen you can replace it with another. Talk with them and try to set something up. Also ask for some samples first. Buy your projector and mount it. Test with some samples.


Hope it helps!


----------



## MarvinG

BW looking good!


yes I may have some lights on, but i thought he BW was better for some ambient light than say a CCW - correct?


As to ''how much light'...I was thinking I may want some on near the back of the room,..about 15 feet behind the projector - 30 feet from the screen.. eg I might want some pendant lights on at the bar,... or a pool light over the table. The only other lights might be some wall units small ceiling lights at the side/behind the screen, in thier own boxed alcoves. Are these typically potential issues, or nothing to worry about?


Re samples, I have exchanged a few emails with David Giles - he has been nothing short of amazing. He did offer samples and suggest I test them (once I get a projector)..have not asked David if he would replace a screen if I didnt like it..but was kinda hoping I wouldn't have to get to that point by choosing wisely based on my enviroment and some consistent advice ( I hope).


On the HCW, I dont hear much on this : ....

Ther is an intersting blog on carara (and dalite) on
http://www.hometheaterblog.com/homet...rch_for_a.html . In there the author states "I felt that for most applications I've encountered the Carada High Contrast Grey would have been too dark for all but the most demanding ambient light specific applications.In a conversation with David Giles of

Carada he stated: The High Contrast Grey does need a brighter projector for a given size screen. But you can't really put a number on the lumens required unless the size of the screen is specified. In other words, with an 88" diagonal screen, 450 lumens would give you a nice 15.6 footlamberts, which is right at the recommended level for home theater. But with a 110" diagonal screen, you'd need 700 lumens to get the same brightness as the 88" screen." In my case, in the Sanyo Z4 bright enough? - I have no idea...but perhaps its a moot point if I'm not really hot on this screen.


On tha CCW...the author did go on to say that:"The Carada 1.0 gain (Classic White) seemed to offer a little darker blacks "


But on thw BW, the author said "Carada's Brilliant White' seemed to offer a little more clarity and punch for lack of a better term and it seemed to have the right combination of brightness and black level....."


So the BW is tempting...


Finally, I did ask David what he thought and he said it was personal preference was that theCCW would be bright enough and it would have just SLIGHTLY better black level than Brilliant White..but if I was concerned about brightness (or went for a larger screen), to go with BW.


Man ! So it seems it's between CCW and BW.


I guess one approach is to order the BW, and get a CCW sample, and ask if I can exchange if I am not happy.


Marvin


----------



## Kipp Jones

Email Carada and they can spec a screen for you if you give them your equipment and ambient info.


----------



## MarvinG

Thanks for the input to date.


I will check Carada before ordering.


Just reworked some of the dimensions, and I can actually accomodate a bigger screen, so looks like it will be a 102", and a BW.


See: http://www.theglovens.com/ht/fp.pdf 


Tx


Marvin


----------



## RamesesTG

Does anyone know if Carada plans on making an acoustically transparent screen? I was all set to order a Carada screen, but I ht design recently changed so I am now looking for one that is acoustically transparent. Thanks in advance.


----------



## gmanhdtv

Acoustically transparent and start offering motorized screens would triple their business. For a long time they have hinted at a motorized solution, but..........


----------



## MarvinG

Dont have the answer to that one, but I once had a room design that would require such a screen, to hide left/right/centre speakers and a sub. Had about 5 concerns at the time ...then stopped exploring that option.... and have since gone for a different design that I am very happy with.


In my case (fixed screen), my issues were things like:


1) it would severely limit my commercial screen choices.


2) it would reduce free access to the speakers - eg to adjust gain on the sub - as in my case the speakers would be in a would be in a large wall cavitiy with a fixed screen in front...and I didnt want to have to remove a large fixed screen just to get to the speakers.


3) it would push the screen that much closer to the seating area, as the screen would no longer be against the wall.


4) it might introduce some halo effects for the more transparent screens with the screen no longer against the wall.


5) my worst fear (perhaps unfounded)- there is so much air flow with speakers. so if even though a screen may be visually accurate, and accoustically transparent, I was never convinced if it would be 'enviromentally neutral' - ie I was always concerned about the potential for subtle vibrations or movement in the screen itself, due to the volume of air flowing from the speakers and/or ports directly onto the back of the screen.


Marvin


----------



## Scott_R_K




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My 100" shipped at 34lbs.



Thanks Kipp










Does anyone know the procedure to get the samples of the Screen Material ?


Scott...............


----------



## MarvinG

Scott - Best way is to simply drop them a line at [email protected] - describe your environment, screen size you are considering, etc and see what they say. They will likely offer you samples, and they are insanely good at getting back to you in a timely manner.


----------



## Scott_R_K




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MarvinG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Scott - Best way is to simply drop them a line at [email protected] - describe your environment, screen size you are considering, etc and see what they say. They will likely offer you samples, and they are insanely good at getting back to you in a timely manner.



Thanks Marvin , I did just that and David replied almost before I hit send







Samples are on their way and I'm looking forward to trying them .


Scott..........................


----------



## MarvinG

Scott - I see you are a fellow Canadian ( I'm in Ontario as well). FYI, for the screen itself:


- they ship FedEx

- shipping fees include brokerage

- there is no duty,

- a broker seperately bills for GST/PST on the Canadian value


Still, even after the shipping, brokerage, exchange and taxes, they still come out cheaper than a comparable Da-lite model. And these guys are a pleasure to deal with - so that's worth something as well.


Marvin


----------



## Napstadamus

Did anybody use a white sheet hung on the wall before odering a screen? If so, how much did the picture improve with the Carada? My wife thinks the $5 sheet looks good enough framed on 1x2's!


I think I'm going to need that sheet for the couch (in the HT of course) when she hears Fed-X knock at the door with my new 110" BW next week!


Shawn


----------



## Scott_R_K




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MarvinG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Scott - I see you are a fellow Canadian ( I'm in Ontario as well). FYI, for the screen itself:
> 
> 
> - they ship FedEx
> 
> - shipping fees include brokerage
> 
> - there is no duty,
> 
> - a broker seperately bills for GST/PST on the Canadian value
> 
> 
> Still, even after the shipping, brokerage, exchange and taxes, they still come out cheaper than a comparable Da-lite model. And these guys are a pleasure to deal with - so that's worth something as well.
> 
> 
> Marvin



Thanks Marvin ,


Nothing like a fellow Canuck to understand concerns over shipping , brokerage , and GST .










So if I understand you correctly , the shipping price will get it to my door where the FedEx man will want the GST on the Canadian Landed Cost ? Is PST charged too ?


Thanks again for the update .


Scott...............


----------



## MarvinG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott_R_K* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks Marvin ,
> 
> 
> So if I understand you correctly , the shipping price will get it to my door where the FedEx man will want the GST on the Canadian Landed Cost ? Is PST charged too ?
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the update .
> 
> 
> Scott...............




Well, if it works like my last Fed-ex purchase, the fed Ex man delivers the goods and tells you to have a nice day.


Later, in the mail, you will get a bill for the taxes due. The bill will be from an arm of FedEx (eg FedEx Trade Networks) or some other service.


The amount will, yes, be based on the Canadian Landed cost and will be GST and PST. In the far past, I recall only paying GST, but PST seems to have crept in there. Normally brokerage fees are also on that bill, but in this case Carada says they take care of it at their end and build it into the shipping fee they charge you.


Marvin


----------



## Marty D.

Ok so I am already sick on my Behr grey painted wall. I just stumbled across this thread. I have a Panny 700. I am projecting a 125" screen and sit about 12' away. The room is completely light controlled but occasionally the kids are in the back on the computer or at the desk around 4' behind the viewing location.


1) What Carada screen would work best

2) What is the best aspect ratio. I watch HDTV, dig cable, dvd's, play xbox

3) Is there a masking system that is used in conjuction with this screen


Looks like I am about to spend more money. I hope it is worth it!


----------



## wyliec2

Shawn:


I had the $5.00 screen (2 $2.50 sheets - on top of each other - black wall!) and was amazed at how good it looked. The sheets were a 'standard' white which I thought would approximate the Classic Cinema White Carada screen I had on order.


Wife and I put up the Carada (96") last night in approx. 2 leisurely hours (from boxed to viewing). My quick impression is YES - as nice as the sheet looked, the screen is smoother and disappears when a picture is being projected. On large, bright areas, some grain in the sheet would show through - not on the Carada.


I'm very happy all around with the Carada screen - customer service, quality of product and ease of assembly and mounting.


Wyatt


PS - As we watched a movie on the sheets, my wife asked several times if we could just cancel the screen order!! She was semi-serious at the time but now she's in total agreement - the screen is COOL!!


----------



## joekoz

I recently received screen samples from Carada and find I'm having difficulty making a decision. When comparing CCW against BW, I noticed a distinct drop in black levels with the BW. The samples are small, so making a comparison is difficult for me. Can anyone chime in who has a BW screen as to the black levels? My room is a media room and I have light control to about 80/90 %. I thought the added punch of a BW screen would help with ambient light rejection, but don't want a drop off in black levels. I do alot of entertaining during football season, and the thought of a bunch of guys in a totally dark room watching the game seems weird to me. Any help would be appreciated. BTW, my projector is the new Samsung 710AE.


----------



## Napstadamus

Thanks Wyatt. My screen shipped today, so this discussion will be over soon!


Shawn



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wyliec2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Shawn:
> 
> 
> I had the $5.00 screen (2 $2.50 sheets - on top of each other - black wall!) and was amazed at how good it looked. The sheets were a 'standard' white which I thought would approximate the Classic Cinema White Carada screen I had on order.
> 
> 
> Wife and I put up the Carada (96") last night in approx. 2 leisurely hours (from boxed to viewing). My quick impression is YES - as nice as the sheet looked, the screen is smoother and disappears when a picture is being projected. On large, bright areas, some grain in the sheet would show through - not on the Carada.
> 
> 
> I'm very happy all around with the Carada screen - customer service, quality of product and ease of assembly and mounting.
> 
> 
> Wyatt
> 
> 
> PS - As we watched a movie on the sheets, my wife asked several times if we could just cancel the screen order!! She was semi-serious at the time but now she's in total agreement - the screen is COOL!!


----------



## whitelaw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joekoz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recently received screen samples from Carada and find I'm having difficulty making a decision. When comparing CCW against BW, I noticed a distinct drop in black levels with the BW. The samples are small, so making a comparison is difficult for me. Can anyone chime in who has a BW screen as to the black levels? My room is a media room and I have light control to about 80/90 %. I thought the added punch of a BW screen would help with ambient light rejection, but don't want a drop off in black levels. I do alot of entertaining during football season, and the thought of a bunch of guys in a totally dark room watching the game seems weird to me. Any help would be appreciated. BTW, my projector is the new Samsung 710AE.




I am using the Carada 106" BW and it is amazing. i would add that our room is totally dark and when we have the projector running, there is still enough ambient light from the projector to carry on a conversation.


The main reason i went with the BW was because of a conversation i had with Rex Bittle of Carada. He suggested the brilliant white to me. First, I could run the projector in low mode and save the bulb and secondly, and this one has become a big one for me. The projector is a heck of a lot quieter in low mode.


Once callibrated, the blacks and colors jump off the brilliant white. I'm a big fan of DLP because of the superior blacks and if they weren't there, i'd notice it in a hurry. The Carada team is extremely helpful and they have a wonderful product. You can't ask for much more than that.


----------



## joekoz

Thank you whitelaw for the response. Based on your post and what I've been observing over the past week I went ahead and ordered the BW screen. I would also like to thank David Giles at Carada for the prompt responses to all of my emails.


----------



## kevivoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whitelaw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am using the Carada 106" BW and it is amazing. i would add that our room is totally dark and when we have the projector running, there is still enough ambient light from the projector to carry on a conversation.
> 
> .




So you need lights to speak? Interesting.


Are you related to Yogi Berra?


k


----------



## whitelaw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevivoe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So you need lights to speak? Interesting.
> 
> 
> Are you related to Yogi Berra?
> 
> 
> k



So, we have a comedian in our group. If you had the friends I have, you wouldn't want to carry on a conversation without there being enough light.


Seriously, when we have friends over, the projector blasts out enough light that you can SEE and HEAR what each is doing. Makes watching a flick a little more sociable.


----------



## vitod

This weekend I'll be installing my Carada 2:35:1, 112" BW. I'll post so pics when it's up.


----------



## millerwill

Do any of you Carada screen owners have much ambient light to deal with? On the website the BW blurb says that it is good, presumably because the brightness just overwhelms the ambient light and also with its narrower viewing angle, much in the same way the Dalite High Power does. Of course the BW is not as extreme in this regard as the HP, with its gain of 1.5 compared to 2.8 for the HP, and its viewing angle is not as constricted.


I wonder if anyone has any experience in comparing the BW and HP?


----------



## mikethewxguy

Quick question:


Can I use only the top (larger) bracket of the Carada Screen (100" Screen)?


The bottom of the screen/frame will be resting on a pretty sturdy window sill which will not allow me to install the bottom (smaller) bracket. I realize this won't be 100% secure, but will it work/do?


Thanks for any feedback.....


UPDATE:


I also emailed this question to David Giles (Carada) and here was his response (in case anyone else was wondering...)


---->



Yes it is certainly possible to use only the top wall bracket. Of course the frame would technically be more secure with both the top and bottom brackets installed, but the frame will be pretty secure with just the top bracket. In fact my own personal screen is only hanging from the top wall bracket. As long as nobody lifts up on the frame significantly (which is very unlikely since it will be resting on a windowsill, it would be virtually impossible for it to fall off the top bracket. One thing you'll need to make sure of is that the top wall bracket is in the exact right position (vertically) so that when you lower the frame down to the windowsill, the frame is still hanging from the top bracket. If you mount the top bracket too low, the frame could come loose when it sits down on the windowsill. The wall brackets come with oblong holes that will allow for small adjustments in the height of the bracket.


----------



## mikethewxguy

Does anyone here have a Carada installed in front of a window?


Was just curious what you used to stop any light from penetrating through the back of the screen. I have some ideas, but want to be sure I'm not missing out on a good idea to try. Many thanks.


Mike


----------



## Black_Mustang_97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikethewxguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Quick question:
> 
> 
> Can I use only the top (larger) bracket of the Carada Screen (100" Screen)?
> 
> 
> The bottom of the screen/frame will be resting on a pretty sturdy window sill which will not allow me to install the bottom (smaller) bracket. I realize this won't be 100% secure, but will it work/do?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any feedback.....
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> 
> I also emailed this question to David Giles (Carada) and here was his response (in case anyone else was wondering...)
> 
> 
> ---->
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is certainly possible to use only the top wall bracket. Of course the frame would technically be more secure with both the top and bottom brackets installed, but the frame will be pretty secure with just the top bracket. In fact my own personal screen is only hanging from the top wall bracket. As long as nobody lifts up on the frame significantly (which is very unlikely since it will be resting on a windowsill, it would be virtually impossible for it to fall off the top bracket. One thing you'll need to make sure of is that the top wall bracket is in the exact right position (vertically) so that when you lower the frame down to the windowsill, the frame is still hanging from the top bracket. If you mount the top bracket too low, the frame could come loose when it sits down on the windowsill. The wall brackets come with oblong holes that will allow for small adjustments in the height of the bracket.



I have the 104" CCW 1:1.85 Criterion Frame screen. I use both brackets but did try hanging it with just the upper out of curiousity. I would agree with David that you should be okay with just the upper bracket. Your biggest concern I would think is to ensure no one bumps it, touches it and that it isn't exposed to any wall vibrations (ie. close to a rail track, etc).


The upper bracket provides the hanging strength in my opinion. The lower one is there to keep the screen in place and provide stability.


If you're not concerned about the back of the screen you may want to try using a few strips of heavy duty two sided tape (you can get it at Home Depot or somewhere similar) along the bottom. This should help secure the screen in place but still allow relatively easy removal.


----------



## Black_Mustang_97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do any of you Carada screen owners have much ambient light to deal with? On the website the BW blurb says that it is good, presumably because the brightness just overwhelms the ambient light and also with its narrower viewing angle, much in the same way the Dalite High Power does. Of course the BW is not as extreme in this regard as the HP, with its gain of 1.5 compared to 2.8 for the HP, and its viewing angle is not as constricted.
> 
> 
> I wonder if anyone has any experience in comparing the BW and HP?




Where is your light coming from - sides, behind PJ, in front of screen, etc?


----------



## Black_Mustang_97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott_R_K* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a shipping / mounting weight for their particular screen ?
> 
> 
> I'm curious on how heavy , or light , these things are ?
> 
> 
> Thanks ,
> 
> 
> Scott...................



I can't remember the wieght but as S&H is inlcuded in Carada price not a big issue. Mine was the 104" Criterion Frame. One average-sized guy should be able to lift it but the problem is its length and bulk, You really need two people to navigate hallways and stairs safely and easily.


The same issue is with installation. One person can asemble everything and mount the wall brackets, etc, but having an additional set of arms to actually mount the screen is so much simpler.


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Black_Mustang_97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where is your light coming from - sides, behind PJ, in front of screen, etc?



Well first, the ceiling is light-colored, as are the walls (though they are largely covered up with pictures). There's no direct sunlight into the room, but during the afternoon (weekend sports) there is indirect light that filters in through window blinds (that are closed) and on one side of the room. In the evening, the lights are usually out, but sometimes we have a table lamp on low (~60 wattts); it sits on the far end of the room from the screen, and beyond the width of the screen (i.e., if it would translated forward to the front wall, it would not hit the screen).


So overall, the room is not bad light-wise, it is simply not the 'totally light-controlled' setup (with dark walls, etc.) that a rigorous HT would have.


----------



## Black_Mustang_97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MarvinG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input to date.
> 
> 
> I will check Carada before ordering.
> 
> 
> Just reworked some of the dimensions, and I can actually accomodate a bigger screen, so looks like it will be a 102", and a BW.
> 
> 
> See: http://www.theglovens.com/ht/fp.pdf
> 
> 
> Tx
> 
> 
> Marvin




Marvin,


Not sure if you have ordered yet but I have similar setup to you. PJ at 13ft, viewing 12-13 ft dead-on main sofa and from 8ft-12ft for side couch. HT takes up front 50% of room, rear has pool table etc. I use the Carada 104" 1:1.85 CCW Criterion with the Panasonic AE900. Don't know how it stacks up against your PJ but I find I can run the rear pot-lights (ie those behind the PJ) at about 40% before PQ degrades significantly. This is more than enough to watch a movie and play pool, etc. I can control all light in front of screen and to sides but personally I find the screen forgiving for some side light but not good with any light directly in front of the screen (ie. between screen and PJ).


Viewing from the side sofa is still pretty good. Don't really notice any PQ issues so much as the 104" size starts to come into play. When at only 8ft viewing, it becomes difficult to take in the whole screen - but as I prefer larger screens thats a problem I will accept and it only comes into play if we have more than 5 people watching at one time (which isn't too often).


I would say your 102" will be fine. When we first got ours, the 104" looked huge and we wondered if we hadn't made a mistake - but as others on this forum have observed - after a month the screen seemed to "shrink" as we got used to it and now we wouldn't go any smaller at 13ft distance.


I second your positive comments regarding Carada service and shipping. Everything related to my purchase and delivery went great, without a hitch and it was actually delivered in about half the time they estimated it would require.


----------



## Black_Mustang_97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well first, the ceiling is light-colored, as are the walls (though they are largely covered up with pictures). There's no direct sunlight into the room, but during the afternoon (weekend sports) there is indirect light that filters in through window blinds (that are closed) and on one side of the room. In the evening, the lights are usually out, but sometimes we have a table lamp on low (~60 wattts); it sits on the far end of the room from the screen, and beyond the width of the screen (i.e., if it would translated forward to the front wall, it would not hit the screen).
> 
> 
> So overall, the room is not bad light-wise, it is simply not the 'totally light-controlled' setup (with dark walls, etc.) that a rigorous HT would have.



I am not a HT expert by any means but I run a Panasonic AE900 with my Carada 104" CCW Criterion 1:1:85. I have white walls, medium shade toupe-beige walls and a medium shade carpet. I have not found any need to darken the walls, ceiling etc. My PJ is ceiling-mounted at 13ft and we sit 12-13ft from screen. Before I bought, I was like you and really unsure about how much was "too much" light. I must say I have been pleasantly surprised by how forgiving my setup is.


I have found my screen pretty forgiving to side light. What is really important is how dark it is directly in front between screen and PJ.


It sounds like your main issue is afternoon viewing. The evening should be an issue unless there is a bright light outside your windows.


With respect to pictures, if these have glass covers to the frames, you may have issues here if they are on the walls to the side or where the screen is mounted. We found that glass frame covers will reflect the PJ light. In our case didn't so much impact PQ as they were way too distracting and annoying due to the reflections. We are replacing these with glass-less frames.


Hope this helps.


----------



## millerwill

Black_Mustang_97: thanks for the feedback. Sounds pretty encouraging for my HT plans. (Ours 'pictures' are mainly just mounted travel posters, therefore no glass; this is an informal den!)


Re the Carada BW, I wonder if any of you compared this screen to the Dalite HP? It seems that the philosophy of both is similar, i.e., to overpower any ambient light with high gain. I wonder if the two perform similarly. (The Carada is less expensive, I believe.)


----------



## glenned

I just measured a screen sample of BW material with a spectroradiometer that can read light from the lens of the PJ or from the screen. ISF allows a tolerance of .0040 in x and y in the colorimeters approved for measuring and adjusting a PJs greyscale during calibration.


The Carada BW material shifted the greyscale by .0001 in x and by .0004 in y when compared to the measurements taken directly from the lens of the PJ. A shift of .0010 is barely perceptible. Anything less cannot be seen. To put this in perspective many top notch PJs have deviations of .0030 or more from D65 at some point in their greyscales at 20 IRE or above.


Light fell off by 12% at the edges of the screen as compared to the middle (seating distance 1.5 x screen width). The greyscale measurement at the sides was off by .0004 in x and .0000 in y as compared with the center of the screen.


I also took measurements of the center of the screen from 30 degree and 45 degree angles. The greatest color shift that I found compared to the face-on readings was only .0013 in x and .0012 in y. The luminance (brightness) fell off by 10% at 30 degrees and by 15% at 45 degrees.


This is supurb performance. Have no fear in purchasing this screen.


Glenn


----------



## Napstadamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikethewxguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone here have a Carada installed in front of a window?
> 
> 
> Was just curious what you used to stop any light from penetrating through the back of the screen. I have some ideas, but want to be sure I'm not missing out on a good idea to try. Many thanks.
> 
> 
> Mike




I installed my 110" BW over a window using 6mil black plastic to cover the window.


I first hung blinds and left them closed then taped the plastic around the window frame. Absolutely no light is coming through. I then screwed an 18" 2x4 in each corner of the window, cut the large Carada mounting bracket into two 18" lengths and attached the brackets to the 2x4's. I never had to touch the milwork around the window this way and the 2x4's allow the screen to stand away from the milwork by about 1/2".


The only issue with this method is that the bottom brackets need to be positioned in the corners instead of the middle. I haven't tried yet but I'm guessing it will be difficult to pull the screen down enough for the corners to snap into the bracket. For now, I stacked double-sided tape to hold the bottom corners to the lower 2x4's.


Hope this helps.


----------



## filmbuff2

Up until recently I have been satisfied with the image I have had from blackout cloth set up on a 108" 2:35 screen. The obvious question is whether a Carada 120" 2:35 in BW would be worth the cost. For someone used to the basic " DIY and save money" mindset I suppose it is all relative and although I have never been in any hurry to buy a screen from a company I would at this point like to see a reasonable improvement without spending a small fortune. I currently use a Hitachi HDP J52 and my seating distance is adequate at almost 17'. Anyone care to comment and "persuade" me? The room is light controlled with darker walls - the one the screen is mounted to is black. I like what I have read in this thread regarding the BW material I just need to be convinced!


----------



## kwildman

I just installed a 110" BW. Easy setup and excellent quality construction. Picture is awesome. I looked at many screens and considered DYI or cheaper methods. Figured that since I sank ~20K into builidng my theater I wasn't going to cut corners on the main focal point of the room.


I guess it doesn't matter as much when the lights are off and the projector is on. But when people come into the theater and see all the equipment they "ooohh and aahhh" over the screen. Well worth the $750 in my opinion.


----------



## filmbuff2

I wonder if I should spring for the 128" 2:35 Precision version - I think it will work out given my room size and for the small amount it costs over the 120" I'm sure it will look great - it looks like I am pretty well convinced! Just have to save my pennies.

Glad I decided to check out this post.


----------



## kwildman

Filmbuff,


You may want to send Carada an email. They are very helpful. I was originally going to go with a 2.35:1 screen and after several emails they convinced me that unless I spent 90% of my time in that format I would be happier matching the native resolution of my projector 1.78:1. Sure I get the bars for the 2.35 movies but the HD sports and 1.85 movies fill the entire screen. On a 110" screen I don't really notice the bars. I would have been either seeing bars or strecthing for TV and 1.85 movies.


I was also considering the grey screen material since I have total ambient light control and was concerned w/ black levels based on reviews. They were familar w/ my projector (AE900) and the guy I worked with actually bought it for his own use. He told me that if I was looking at an image of >90" it would be better to go w/ the BW 1.4 gain. They are really knowledgeable and spent a lot of time explaining the pro's and con's of the different options and helped me make an informed decision. I am so happy that I worked with them instead of just ordering as the end result is fantastic.


----------



## klemsaba

I will be getting a 136" 2.35 screen. Based on some back and forth email, I will probably get the BW 1.4 gain screen. However, Carada is sending me some screen samples for me to view.


Like kwildman said, send them an email. You'll find them very helpful.


----------



## klemsaba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwildman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was also considering the grey screen material since I have total ambient light control and was concerned w/ black levels based on reviews. They were familar w/ my projector (AE900) and the guy I worked with actually bought it for his own use. He told me that if I was looking at an image of >90" it would be better to go w/ the BW 1.4 gain.



How far back do you have your projector mounted?


----------



## kwildman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *klemsaba* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How far back do you have your projector mounted?



My projector is mounted ~ 13 feet. I used a PerfectMount with the suspensed cieling adapter. My seating is at approximately 12 feet. Ideally, I would have liked to mount closer to the middle of the throw range for the projector (AE900) but I didn't want to mount it on a shelf or a rear wall.


----------



## OregonLAN

CRAP! Looks like Carada made a mistake with my screen. I received the Criterion installation pack with my Precision screen. Thus, the screws were the wrong size and the installation brackets (J-Brackets) were missing. I need the screen for this weekend, so I'm going to fabricate something for now. I've already replaced the screws and sent Carada an email message but it's Friday and I don't expect to hear from them until Monday.


Maybe they will send me a Criterion frame to match my installation kit...










Update!


Friday night, Rex from Carada called me from his cell phone and apologized for the shipping error. He was on the road and told me that a new bracket would be shipped out on Monday. Pretty awesome customer service if you ask me


In the meantime, I went to Home Depot and purchased a strip of aluminum that fastens carpet to linoleum. It had a J shape similar to what I was looking for. I used my trusty Dremel to cut and drilled 2 holes in strip. I attached the strip to the screen and hung it on the wall.


Overall, the screen is very nice; I am pretty happy with it. Other than being significantly lighter and larger, I didn't notice any visual gain or improvement over my DIY Pollywall screen. Then again, I haven't compared them side by side either.


----------



## klemsaba

Well, my screen samples arrived. It is very difficult to actually see any difference between the CCW and BW screens. I'm going to order a 136" BW 2.35 screen on Monday. Can't wait to hang it on the wall.


----------



## klemsaba

My 136" BW 2.35 screen arrived Friday. It was packed really well. I was concerned with all the ripples in the screen but after snapping it to the frame, they were all gone except for 1 small section in the corner. Hanging it on the wall was quite the experience. It was easy but cumbersome. I spent about 30 minutes assembling and hanging the screen. The toughest part was getting the brakets level.


That thing is freakin' huge! It looks amazing! Granted I haven't compared it to any other screens so i can't comment on that area. It has the approval from my wife (very important).


Rex and I traded several emails discussing my needs. I am totally satisfied.


----------



## OregonLAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *klemsaba* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My 136" BW 2.35 screen arrived Friday. It was packed really well. I was concerned with all the ripples in the screen but after snapping it to the frame, they were all gone except for 1 small section in the corner. Hanging it on the wall was quite the experience. It was easy but cumbersome. I spent about 30 minutes assembling and hanging the screen. The toughest part was getting the brakets level.
> 
> 
> That thing is freakin' huge! It looks amazing! Granted I haven't compared it to any other screens so i can't comment on that area. It has the approval from my wife (very important).
> 
> 
> Rex and I traded several emails discussing my needs. I am totally satisfied.



WOW, that's huge!


My screen had a small crease in the corner too. It didn't work itself out, so I used a low powered blow drier on the back of the screen. As the vinyl warmed up slightly, the crease vanished completely. I think it would have worked itself out eventually, but I was impatient.


----------



## eggyacid

I got the IN76 with my 102" Carada screen... I'm not getting 16x9 resoltuion.


computer running DVI-HDMI @ 1280x720 resolution, black borders on both side

DVD player running both DVI or Componet, Black borders on both side.


Please help... I tried everything.


----------



## retret

maybe there is a setting in IN76 that need to be changed..try its onboard scaler..


----------



## JimMac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *filmbuff2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone care to comment and "persuade" me? The room is light controlled with darker walls - the one the screen is mounted to is black. I like what I have read in this thread regarding the BW material I just need to be convinced!



I am with you filmbuff2, my diy screen is working out great, but I would love to know if a "real" screen is worth the $. I did order a sample of the different screen materials but it is so darn small, 8x11, that the improvement is hard to discern.


----------



## bfrench

Hi Guys,

I'm afraid I have nothing more specific to contibute to

this post, other than to highly recommend David and the

guys at Carada. However perhaps if that helps make up

someones mind about where to go to get their screen then perhaps

it's a worthwhile comment. I'm not technically minded enough

to give a detailed review of my screen,so I won't try, but I

am extremley happy with Carada's product, service , packaging and delivery.

Only 4 days delivery to the UK if anyone's interested in importing.



Carada 94" Precision series screen - 2.35:1



Barry


----------



## klemsaba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OregonLAN* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WOW, that's huge!
> 
> 
> My screen had a small crease in the corner too. It didn't work itself out, so I used a low powered blow drier on the back of the screen. As the vinyl warmed up slightly, the crease vanished completely. I think it would have worked itself out eventually, but I was impatient.



Just wanted to post a quick update that my creases worked themselves out. The screen is great.


----------



## dseliger

I currently have an AE900 projector, planning to go to the Ruby (or similar) in the next 12 months. Will probably go with the ISCO II or III for 2.35:1.


Do you guys think a 136" 2.35:1 BW would be fine for both projectors? I dont want to have to replace the screen anytime soon. Room has 100% light control.


Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## klemsaba

If the room can handle a screen that big I would go for it. Actually I purposely bought the 136" speculating that it may not be too big. I figured that if it was just too much, I would mask the screen down and wait for a future upgrade in projector technology. Now that I have everything setup, I am glad I didn't buy a smaller screen. Even without the lens and just zooming the content, 136" 2.35 screen totally rocks! I can't wait to upgrade to a better projector in 2 - 3 years. BTW, my room is 14x21x8. 1st row is at 12.5 feet and the back row is at 18 feet. The first row is really pushing the limit as far as SDE is concerned, but my wife and kids love the front row. I prefer the back row. Go figure. Running a Sanyo Z4.


I wanted to recreate the same field of view as my favorite seat at the local theater. I have accomplished that with my setup.


----------



## dseliger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *klemsaba* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If the room can handle a screen that big I would go for it. Actually I purposely bought the 136" speculating that it may not be too big. I figured that if it was just too much, I would mask the screen down and wait for a future upgrade in projector technology. Now that I have everything setup, I am glad I didn't buy a smaller screen. Even without the lens and just zooming the content, 136" 2.35 screen totally rocks! I can't wait to upgrade to a better projector in 2 - 3 years. BTW, my room is 14x21x8. 1st row is at 12.5 feet and the back row is at 18 feet. The first row is really pushing the limit as far as SDE is concerned, but my wife and kids love the front row. I prefer the back row. Go figure. Running a Sanyo Z4.
> 
> 
> I wanted to recreate the same field of view as my favorite seat at the local theater. I have accomplished that with my setup.




My room is about the same, its 15x23x10, 1st row is at about 13.5. Sounds like the 136" is a good choice then, i appreciate your feedback!


----------



## 3Aims

Have any of you hung your Carada screen from the ceiling? I ask because I have a corner attic door on the wall I want to install the screen. Once or twice a year, I will need to get in the attic.


----------



## sfogg

"Have any of you hung your Carada screen from the ceiling? "


Drill two holes in the frame and you can put on eye bolts. Then just put two hooks on the ceiling and it will hang from that. Mine has been mounted that way for almost two years now.


Shawn


----------



## jay07059




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *40xbr700_Owner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have any of you hung your Carada screen from the ceiling? I ask because I have a corner attic door on the wall I want to install the screen. Once or twice a year, I will need to get in the attic.



To be honest (I hate to admit this) due to my poor planning skills, I have had to remove my 100" BW screen a couple of times to uh, fix some wiring issues. It really is not difficult to take it down. I was able to take it down myself, but needed my wifes help putting it back up (Not a weight thing, more akward balance thing







)


Jay


----------



## 3Aims

What is the clearance between the wall and the screen when mounted? I ask becuase I need to make sure the bracket is wide enough to clear the molding around the door.


----------



## g550guy

just mounted my new Carada 114" BW screen. it exceeds all my expectations. very nice! packed very well. took about an hr or so to mount. not difficult to do. paired with an AE900. about 14' throw/mounted slightly off center. very nice image on screen. no complaints.


----------



## drober30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *g550guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> just mounted my new Carada 114" BW screen. it exceeds all my expectations. very nice! packed very well. took about an hr or so to mount. not difficult to do. paired with an AE900. about 14' throw/mounted slightly off center. very nice image on screen. no complaints.




Whats your viewing enviornment? Basement? Livingrom? Why BW?


----------



## Thunder7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwildman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was also considering the grey screen material since I have total ambient light control and was concerned w/ black levels based on reviews. They were familar w/ my projector (AE900) and the guy I worked with actually bought it for his own use. He told me that if I was looking at an image of >90" it would be better to go w/ the BW 1.4 gain. They are really knowledgeable and spent a lot of time explaining the pro's and con's of the different options and helped me make an informed decision. I am so happy that I worked with them instead of just ordering as the end result is fantastic.



I am trying to figure out what is best for me right now. I too have TOTAL light control (no windows or openings at all). I sometimes read that a grey tone is best, then others say white. On the Carada site it says the following for each of the 3 types of screens they sell:



> Quote:
> Classic Cinema White Screen Material
> 
> Our Classic Cinema White screen material provides an exceptionally wide angle of view, helping to maintain a consistent image from different seating areas. It has a gain of 1.0, and is most suitable for dedicated theaters with good ambient light control.
> 
> 
> Brilliant White
> 
> Our Brilliant White screen material has a gain of 1.4 for that extra bit of punch, with a minimal decrease in viewing angle. It is also a thicker, more opaque gauge of vinyl than our Classic Cinema White. With its higher gain, it is a good option for dimmer projectors, or in environments with some ambient light such as boardrooms or churches.
> 
> 
> High Contrast Grey
> 
> Our High Contrast Grey screen material has a gain of 0.8, and can improve your image's contrast by lowering the black levels. This material is a good option for digital projectors with less than spectacular contrast ratios.



So, based on reading this, it seems like Classic Cinema White is best. Suggestions?


My throw will be about 13' or so with a Panny AE900.


----------



## kwildman

email Rex Bittle at Carada. He has a Panny 900 and he recommended the BW for me. I have the 110 BW and am VERY happy with it.


In a nut shell he told me if I was going over ~90" screen that the BW would add a bit more punch. They are very helpful over there.


----------



## g550guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drober30* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Whats your viewing enviornment? Basement? Livingrom? Why BW?



Basement bar area, that has daylight windows. I have a curtain that allows me to restrict some light. I will mostly be using the system at night, although it is very satisfactory during the day with the curtain. BW seemed like the right choice for my 114" screen. I am no expert, I just read the posts and made an educated guess. So far , so good.


----------



## moman19

My 100" BW 1.78 screen arrived 8:30 last night! I didn't expect it until today. So I dove right in. At first glance it looks great with my Panny 900. Can't wait to play some movies tonite and do some tweaking.


The screen is gorgeous and flawless. It came amazingly well packed. The framing tolerances are very tight and the screen snapped on easily and fits like a glove. Speaking of gloves, Carada includes two pairs or white gloves to ensure safe screen handling during the installation phase. A nice touch.


This is gonna be fun....................


----------



## gozorak

what would be the best choice for aspect ration , the 1.78 to 1 or the 2.35 to 1 Carada screen? The 1.78 I guess is normal 16:9? The Carada site says that the 2.35 to 1 ratio is best for films like Star Wars? What do they mean and what would a regular hi def 16:9 image look like on a screen that is 2.35 to 1? Is it worth it?


----------



## vtgt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gozorak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> what would be the best choice for aspect ration , the 1.78 to 1 or the 2.35 to 1 Carada screen? The 1.78 I guess is normal 16:9? The Carada site says that the 2.35 to 1 ratio is best for films like Star Wars? What do they mean and what would a regular hi def 16:9 image look like on a screen that is 2.35 to 1? Is it worth it?



Talk to Carada. They recommended 1.78 for my Panny 900.


----------



## kwildman

if you get 1.78:1 then all the HD images will fill your entire screen. Addtionally, any movies shot in 1.85:1 aspect ration will also fill the entire screen. Some directors use an even larger wide screen format such as 2.35:1 for their films and these will have "black bars" above and below the content on a 1.78:1 screen. This is not a distraction for most people especially if you are using a large screen.







If this bothers you, you can either use a special lens to remedy this or create a screen mask.


It really depends on the content that you watch the most. I watch a lot of HD sports and my movies are probably 40% 1.85:1 and 60% 2.35:1 so the 1.78:1 screen suits my needs the best. Contact Carada if you have any questions they are extremely helpful.


----------



## drober30

What frame is everyone ordering? Criterion or Precision


----------



## oldavman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drober30* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What frame is everyone ordering? Criterion or Precision



I have a 92", 1:78.1 ratio screen with the Precision frame. Performs very well. Very rigid and it absorbs any spill over from my projector. (BENQ PE700)


----------



## g550guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drober30* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What frame is everyone ordering? Criterion or Precision



criterion is a nice upgrade. i like mine. nice wide, beveled frame.


----------



## drober30

I decided on a 92" BW with a Criterion Frame.


David Giles at Carada was very quick to reply to all my questions and with all the great reviews I feel confident that I made the right choice with Carada Screens!


----------



## OregonLAN

The Criterion frame is nicer, but I went with the Precision because it was a couple hundred dollars cheaper. Neither is technically better at light rejection than the others...


----------



## vtgt

I got 118" Criterion. The frame is nicer than Precision.


----------



## drober30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OregonLAN* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Criterion frame is nicer, but I went with the Precision because it was a couple hundred dollars cheaper. Neither is technically better at light rejection than the others...



Mine was $107.38 more. I really did not take the extra $$$ into consideration, I was choosing between a thinner frame or wider frame.


I went with the wider beveled edge. I read where the beveled edge can help prevent shadowing?


Anyways, I'm sure it will look nice!


----------



## xact

I'm debating between a Criterion and Precision frame myself. I actuall prefer the smaller (Precision) frame, but keep wondering about the tensioning mechanism built into the Criterion frame.


Does this mechanism help avoid wrinkles or sags over time (or anything else)? I haven't read about any problems with the Precision frames, but have some lingering doubts about why the design was changed for the Criterion frames.


----------



## kwildman

The tensioning mechanism is the same. Screen tension is accomplished by streching and snapping the screen material in place. The pictures shown above are for the mounting brackets. The differences account for the different design of the screen frame. Both units are very well designed and manufactured. The Criterion has a wider frame w/ a beveled edge. this looks very nice but considering that 99.9% of the time people see my precision screen it is w/ the lights off and a picture on it, the difference would not be noticeable. You can't go wrong either way.


----------



## xact




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwildman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The tensioning mechanism is the same. Screen tension is accomplished by streching and snapping the screen material in place. The pictures shown above are for the mounting brackets. The differences account for the different design of the screen frame. Both units are very well designed and manufactured. The Criterion has a wider frame w/ a beveled edge. this looks very nice but considering that 99.9% of the time people see my precision screen it is w/ the lights off and a picture on it, the difference would not be noticeable. You can't go wrong either way.



Thanks for the feedback. I guess by "tensioning mechanism," I meant the little lip on the inner edge of the Criterion frame that pushes against the screen material itself. It seems that this would keep the screen tauter... or is this lip just for cosmetics (to avoid a visible gap between the screen material and the frame)?


----------



## drober30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xact* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. I guess by "tensioning mechanism," I meant the little lip on the inner edge of the Criterion frame that pushes against the screen material itself. It seems that this would keep the screen tauter... or is this lip just for cosmetics (to avoid a visible gap between the screen material and the frame)?



Yes.. That's the beveled edge that comes down to the screen to prevent a gap between the screen and the frame itself. I believe it's mostly cosmetic.


----------



## kwildman

Correct...tension is accomplished via the snaps on the back of the frame. There is no visible gap on either of the screens. The screen material comes up behind the frame on both screens. The viewable surface is the inside frame dimensions.


----------



## Fred Miranda

What do you guys think about the projectorcentral screen review?

It basically gave the Carada CCW a gain of 0.65 and the HCG a gain of 0.45 ???

The review went to say that the light actually passes through the screen with ease and gives a blue cast to the image. Is that the overall impression? I'm leaning towards the BW material and it was not reviewed... Thoughts?


----------



## buddahead

I read the same article.This review is 2 years old.I have read some great reviews of the BW Carada screens by some excellent reviewers.They claim it is the best screen at the price one can get and is the best value out their.I just ordered a 110 in centurion BW from Carada.Should have it by this coming monday maybe.I will be using the panny900.I hear this makes a great combo at a good price.The panny has a $400 rebate plus $300 blockbuter savings and a extra yera warranty.So i should have about$2400 invested in a 110 hdtv.I have a 55in HDTV Mit RPTV now in my HT setup which is a great tv.It will go upstairs to the LR.I will post my impression when i get it all going next week.I have allways wanted a FP setup since i got my house.My father was the first person in the louisville area to go FP back in 78.He bought a Avid 72in FP crtv that had the curve screen.It was before cable even was here/We used a laser disk then beta and vhs.It was calibrated at our house by them and for it;s day had a great pic.Kids would line up to get in are house to see it.They were used at alot of pizza joints back then such as MR Gattis.But they were usally never set up right in those places and the pic were usally bad.Sorry to digress.I am getting the room ready for the switch over.My basement has a unfinished ceiling with the joist showing.They have been sprayed a sea green.I think i will hang the screen with eye bolts from the joist,Does this sound okay.THANKS BUDDAHEAD


----------



## millerwill

How does the Carada BW compare with the Dalite HighPower when ambient light is a consideration? The Carada website says that the BW (gain 1.4) has only a slightly reduced viewing angle, while the HP (gain 2.8) has a viewing angle that is more significantly reduced. I presume this means that the HP will be better in rejecting ambient light (so long as it is not coming from behind the viewers), provided of course that the narrower viewing angle is not a problem for one's room configuration. And they are roughly the same price, IIRC. Anybody have any direct experience in comparing the two?


----------



## Fred Miranda

I was also considering the Dalite HP but heard too many complaints about its quality control. (streaks showing, returns, etc...)

Then I was between the Stewart Studio 130 and the Carada BW. Since I'm getting the panny900 for such great price ($1,400) after rebate, I decided to go with the Carada Criterion 118" BW for $916.65. The Precision model was about $135 less but I think the bevel and extra inch of frame may be worth it. I will be paiting the back wall black and still may change my mind between Criterion and Precision as I may not even see the frame...










Thanks for the input on the review. It scared me a little...


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fred Miranda* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was also considering the Dalite HP but heard too many complaints about its quality control. (streaks showing, returns, etc...))



Hmmm. The only quality control issues I've heard about the HP is that the manual pull-down versions usually have some waves/wrinkles in them. Though this doesn't seem to bother people (apparantly they don't tend to show up because of the retro-reflective character of the screen), I wouldn't want this. I'm planning on a fixed-frame screen, though, so I haven't been worried about this. I've not heard anything about other 'streaks'; in fact many people comment on how the screen surface 'disapears' when a pic is on it.


I have no screen at present--still shopping and trying to educate myself here in the Forum! The only thing that 'scares' me about the BW is the wide viewing angle, for I do have a window on the side of my room through which some light filters through the shutters. It sounds like the HP will deal with this better (but how does one know?), and it's also brighter.


----------



## buddahead

Bill i also was looking at the Da-lite but for the 110in Dalite HP with the extra custom velvet wrap on the edges they wanted about $1600.I went with the Carada.Light from a window can be controlled cheaper by blocking than with the screen i think'BUDDAHEAD


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddahead* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Light from a window can be controlled cheaper by blocking than with the screen i think'BUDDAHEAD



Good point! Bill


----------



## g550guy

i have my carada crirerion BW in a finished basement with daylight windows. I put a curtain over the window. the carada paired with ae900 looks really nice- no problemo. go for it.


----------



## Fred Miranda




> Quote:
> Hmmm. The only quality control issues I've heard about the HP is that the manual pull-down versions usually have some waves/wrinkles in them. Though this doesn't seem to bother people (apparantly they don't tend to show up because of the retro-reflective character of the screen)



Here is a link where many users report quality control issues (streaks, etc...) on "fixed" Dalite screens - http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=597954 

It started with the member "ike" posting his issues...


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fred Miranda* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here is a link where many users report quality control issues (streaks, etc...) on "fixed" Dalite screens - http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=597954
> 
> It started with the member "ike" posting his issues...



The comments I see from 'ike' there have to do with Dalite's High Contrast Cinema Vision (HCCV) screen material, not the HighPower. Still, I agree that it does give one pause about Dalite in general.


----------



## drober30

I have now had my Carada BW 92" paired with an Infocus IN76 for 3 days and I'm almost speechless!!!


Let me just make it real simple for all you out there trying to decide...


Order the BW Carada screen you won't be disappointed. It has a 30 day return policy so there is no reason not to try it.


The Criterion frame is really nice and well built. The company is extremely customer focused.


I have mine in my basement and I can have several recessed lights on without washing out the picture.


I can also move freely around the basement without loosing any viewing quality.


Now in all fairness a PJ other than the IN76 might produce better/worse result and I have not compared it to anything else. I bought it based solely on the reviews I read here but I'm hard pressed to think that a $1700 Stewart screen could look much better and if it did I would still be happy with the quality/cost of my Carada screen.


----------



## Fred Miranda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The comments I see from 'ike' there have to do with Dalite's High Contrast Cinema Vision (HCCV) screen material, not the HighPower. Still, I agree that it does give one pause about Dalite in general.



You are right. I don't remember any posts related to the HP model but it was not only a HCCV issue. The Dalite High Contrast Da Mat also showed problems in bright areas of the image. After I read serveral posters with the same issue, it made me decide to look elsewhere. I'm a photographer and very picky about image imperfections. So far the Stewart and Carada screens do not have such negative feedback.


I have a question..







I decided on the 118" BW and my room is about 22' long. Do you guys think it's too big? I intend to have the first row of 2 rows at about 12' from the screen. I will be using the panny900 pj as well. Thanks for any input.


----------



## g550guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fred Miranda* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a question..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided on the 118" BW and my room is about 22' long. Do you guys think it's too big? I intend to have the first row of 2 rows at about 12' from the screen. I will be using the panny900 pj as well. Thanks for any input.



definitely not too big. mine is a 114" in a 14' long room with seats about 10" back from screen. panny 900 as well. i could have gone a little bigger than 114".


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *g550guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> definitely not too big. mine is a 114" in a 14' long room with seats about 10" back from screen. panny 900 as well. i could have gone a little bigger than 114".



Wow! I'm looking for a 'big screen' set-up (planning on 120" diag screen from 12 ft; now sit 10 from a 73" rptv), but a 114" (or larger) screen from 10 ft is about the closest viewing distance I've seen reported. Can you say how high the bottom of your screen is from the floor, and your eye level from the floor? TIA


----------



## g550guy

sitting on a standard couch with screen approx 30" from floor. 9' cielings. we can sit 10-12' and it looks just fine.


----------



## buddahead

My screen arrived today from Carada.It is a 110in BW,It went togeather very nicely and looks great.My only problem is i have no projector.You talk about tease.My Pan AE900 won't be here intill tureday so i guess i will just stare at it and dream.It is big.It does have a few wrinkles in it but i assume they will go away after it is togeather now.Well Carada service so far is excellent.Great packaging and the craftmenship is supperb.Well will post when the 900 gets here and what i see.THANKS BUDDA


----------



## eliocon

Hi all,


So I'm really close to buying a Carada 100" BW Criterion screen. I have a couple of questions. I am currently using an Optoma Graywolf I 92" with a Panasonic AE900. I notice a slight blooming with the Graywolf when white credits appear over black. Is the BW material going to alleviate this? How much of a difference in contrast will there be? I had originally intended on going with a fixed frame Graywolf II but I really don't like the granular quality of the screen anymore. My room is totally light controlled with no ambient light. Walls and ceiling are painted black and the carpet is dark blue. Basically a cave. In addition, it appears from the sample Carada sent me that the image is a bit sharper/better focus on the sample than on the Greywolf. Anyone else experience this?


Thanks in advance for any responses.


Elio


----------



## buddahead

I just received the 110 CARADA BW screen friday.I have to say it it just unreal.Mindblowing,Even the wife says it is the best pic she has seen.I am using a MIT hc3000 right now.Testing it out.It throws up a excellent pic.The colors are dead on.But it won't work in my room due to it's lack of lens shift.I have the pan ae900 coming tuesday.I hope it has the quality of the Mit/But i can Say the Carada screen BW are perfect IMHO.BUDDAHEAD


----------



## eliocon

Well I pulled the trigger on the 100" BW Criterion. I'll do a compairison when I get the screen. Rex ROCKS!!


Elio


----------



## buddahead

You will love it Elio.BUDDAHEAD


----------



## eliocon

I received my 100 Brilliant White Criterion screen yesterday and I have to say I'm totally floored by the quality. I can't believe what an enormous difference it makes. I upgraded from a 92 Optoma Graywolf 1 manual screen. My equipment is as follows: Panasonic AE900, Denon DVD 3910, Dish Network HD PVR, Yamaha RX Z1, 8 Infinity Beta speakers and an MK sub. My HT room is painted matte navy blue on all the walls except the wall the screen is on. That and the ceiling are painted black. Navy blue carpeting finishes the completely light controlled room. It's a cave.


Unpacking: As everyone else that has purchased one of the screens has said, the screen was packed perfectly. Everything was in perfect order and without any blemishes. The screen, which comes rolled on a cardboard tube, was smooth and wrinkle free even before I stretched it onto the frame.


Construction: The frame was surprisingly rigid while not being terribly heavy. I really thought it would feel less hefty than it does. The difference between closing the door on a Toyota as opposed to a Mercedes. This feels like a Mercedes. And the velvet covering is really something. I had assumed that, for the price, the frame would be covered with something that would look and feel more like black wallpaper flocking than real velvet. I'm not sure what the material is but it looks and feels really great. It's the kind of elegant touch you expect will cost you a couple of hundred dollars more. I still can't get over the quality feel of every component of this screen. It went together perfectly. All the corners slid solidly and smoothly into each other. The hardest part was stretching the screen material over the snaps and even that wasn't hard. From unpacking it to standing back and admiring it on my wall literally took 30 minutes. And I installed it alone. Now granted my room had a low ceiling so the screen isn't hung to high but still it's amazing that something so large can be comfortably handled by one person.


Picture Quality: Here's where the Brilliant White material really shines. As much as I liked my Graywolf, I still think it's a really nice screen for the price, I always had several issues with it. First was the granular surface. It always made the image look like I was viewing it through frosted glass. The Carada doesn't have this issue at all. Hit it with an image and the screen material disappears completely. The picture is crisp and sharp from corner to corner without a bit of hot spotting. In addition I had a lot of blooming occuring on text with a black background. The Carada eliminated this.


My second issue with the GW was color uniformity. Or more specifically lack thereof. Granted 3 chip LCD projectors always have varying degrees of uniformity issues but the GW screen aggravated a somewhat minor error by exaggerating it. On the GW I had a splotch of green near the center top of the screen, blue to the left and red to the right. On the Carada I see NONE of these. At all. I have looked at every shade of gray on all 3 of my test discs and the splotches just aren't there anymore. And these weren't dust blobs either. I know what those look like. I had always thought there was something wrong with the AE900 and that I'd have to send it in for a new optical block. It wasn't the projector it was the screen. I guess the unevenness of the coating was exaggerating colors on certain areas of the screen.


Issue three was the viewing angle. My AE900 is ceiling mounted and, even though my ceiling is a low one, the angle that I sat at forced me to sacrifice a lot of the brightness coming from the Graywolf. It also didn't hold its brightness from one end of the couch to the other. The Carada has a MUCH wider viewing angle. I can't see any difference at all whether I'm sitting, standing, left or right on the couch. It's made my entire room the best seat in the house.


The black level on the Optoma was really nice but since it has a 1.8 gain and the Brilliant White has a 1.4 I think it's a wash. At least to my eye it is. The black levels on this screen are richer than I expected. And since it's so bright I was able to lower the brightness on my AE900 and boost the blacks a bit more without losing any shadow detail. I do have the Denon set to 0 IRE which tends to crush the black a bit but man oh man it looks good. That goes for my HD DVR as well. And I can't control the black level on that at all and I get deep inky blacks with it.


Colors just pop off the screen with the Carada. Everything looks zingier and fresher and more three-dimensional. The Graywolf always had a certain dinginess to it. Overall it's one of the best screens I've ever seen.


Service: Here I get to sing the praises of Rex Bittle and David Giles. Both those guys really know customer service. They respond quickly and thoroughly to any and all email questions no matter how large or small. Both of them are incredibly patient and knowledgeable. I felt like I was in very good hands in the 3 months it took me to make my decision. I used to work in management for Apple Computer retail and good customer service was something we always put before everything else. Rex and David have Steve Jobs beat. If everyone treated their customers like these guys do the world would be a better place. Thanks guys!!!


If anyone considering buying or switching from a Greywolf to a Carada please feel free to contact me. I'd be happy to share my experiences with you.


Elio


----------



## Stitz

I'll second Eliocon's comments on Carada's customer service. I rec'd my 118" BW in 3 days flat, from ordering to my front door. The screen was easy to put together and everything fits like a glove. Best part was I had some questions on installing it, I sent an email to Rex on Sat night and David Giles answered for him on Sun! I can't remember the last time I got a response from any company on a Sun. All I have to say is this company sets the bar for cust svc, very impressive.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eliocon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I received my 100 Brilliant White Criterion screen yesterday and I have to say I'm totally floored by the quality. I can't believe what an enormous difference it makes. I upgraded from a 92 Optoma Graywolf 1 manual screen. My equipment is as follows: Panasonic AE900, Denon DVD 3910, Dish Network HD PVR, Yamaha RX Z1, 8 Infinity Beta speakers and an MK sub. My HT room is painted matte navy blue on all the walls except the wall the screen is on. That and the ceiling are painted black. Navy blue carpeting finishes the completely light controlled room. It's a cave.
> 
> 
> Unpacking: As everyone else that has purchased one of the screens has said, the screen was packed perfectly. Everything was in perfect order and without any blemishes. The screen, which comes rolled on a cardboard tube, was smooth and wrinkle free even before I stretched it onto the frame.
> 
> 
> Construction: The frame was surprisingly rigid while not being terribly heavy. I really thought it would feel less hefty than it does. The difference between closing the door on a Toyota as opposed to a Mercedes. This feels like a Mercedes. And the velvet covering is really something. I had assumed that, for the price, the frame would be covered with something that would look and feel more like black wallpaper flocking than real velvet. I'm not sure what the material is but it looks and feels really great. It's the kind of elegant touch you expect will cost you a couple of hundred dollars more. I still can't get over the quality feel of every component of this screen. It went together perfectly. All the corners slid solidly and smoothly into each other. The hardest part was stretching the screen material over the snaps and even that wasn't hard. From unpacking it to standing back and admiring it on my wall literally took 30 minutes. And I installed it alone. Now granted my room had a low ceiling so the screen isn't hung to high but still it's amazing that something so large can be comfortably handled by one person.
> 
> 
> Picture Quality: Here's where the Brilliant White material really shines. As much as I liked my Graywolf, I still think it's a really nice screen for the price, I always had several issues with it. First was the granular surface. It always made the image look like I was viewing it through frosted glass. The Carada doesn't have this issue at all. Hit it with an image and the screen material disappears completely. The picture is crisp and sharp from corner to corner without a bit of hot spotting. In addition I had a lot of blooming occuring on text with a black background. The Carada eliminated this.
> 
> 
> My second issue with the GW was color uniformity. Or more specifically lack thereof. Granted 3 chip LCD projectors always have varying degrees of uniformity issues but the GW screen aggravated a somewhat minor error by exaggerating it. On the GW I had a splotch of green near the center top of the screen, blue to the left and red to the right. On the Carada I see NONE of these. At all. I have looked at every shade of gray on all 3 of my test discs and the splotches just aren't there anymore. And these weren't dust blobs either. I know what those look like. I had always thought there was something wrong with the AE900 and that I'd have to send it in for a new optical block. It wasn't the projector it was the screen. I guess the unevenness of the coating was exaggerating colors on certain areas of the screen.
> 
> 
> Issue three was the viewing angle. My AE900 is ceiling mounted and, even though my ceiling is a low one, the angle that I sat at forced me to sacrifice a lot of the brightness coming from the Graywolf. It also didn't hold its brightness from one end of the couch to the other. The Carada has a MUCH wider viewing angle. I can't see any difference at all whether I'm sitting, standing, left or right on the couch. It's made my entire room the best seat in the house.
> 
> 
> The black level on the Optoma was really nice but since it has a 1.8 gain and the Brilliant White has a 1.4 I think it's a wash. At least to my eye it is. The black levels on this screen are richer than I expected. And since it's so bright I was able to lower the brightness on my AE900 and boost the blacks a bit more without losing any shadow detail. I do have the Denon set to 0 IRE which tends to crush the black a bit but man oh man it looks good. That goes for my HD DVR as well. And I can't control the black level on that at all and I get deep inky blacks with it.
> 
> 
> Colors just pop off the screen with the Carada. Everything looks zingier and fresher and more three-dimensional. The Graywolf always had a certain dinginess to it. Overall it's one of the best screens I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> Service: Here I get to sing the praises of Rex Bittle and David Giles. Both those guys really know customer service. They respond quickly and thoroughly to any and all email questions no matter how large or small. Both of them are incredibly patient and knowledgeable. I felt like I was in very good hands in the 3 months it took me to make my decision. I used to work in management for Apple Computer retail and good customer service was something we always put before everything else. Rex and David have Steve Jobs beat. If everyone treated their customers like these guys do the world would be a better place. Thanks guys!!!
> 
> 
> If anyone considering buying or switching from a Greywolf to a Carada please feel free to contact me. I'd be happy to share my experiences with you.
> 
> 
> Elio



Can you tell me how the ae900 paired with the Carada BW works with some low level ambient light in the room?


I'm thinking that I might not want a 100% dark room for football games in HDTV -- so how is the picture with dimmed lights (say 60% level) and this projector/ screen combo?


Is the picture still good -- definitely watchable?


----------



## ghotihead

I purchased the Carada 118" BW today. I'm a total HT newb, and I'm putting together my first room. I bought the Panny 900 last week because I couldn't pass up on a great deal and I'm pretty sure I'll upgrade in the next 2-3 years or less so I didn't want to spend too much right now. I was looking at the Hi Power to complement the Panny but I'll be ceiling mounting and our ceilings are high (10') so I wouldn't be getting the most out of the screen. The Carada seems like the perfect compromise between price and performance.


One question - I didn't go too big did I? The general consensus in my house was to get the biggest screen possible for the wall. (We're 25-yr old guys with no sense of subtlety.) Does a bigger screen mean I'll have to control the ambient light even more? There are two huge windows in the room that I was planning on getting blackout shades for. Also, from what I've read the Panny can handle a screen this large, right?


Lastly, I want to send a thank you out to everyone on this forum, who without their help I would be completely lost on this project. This place is a godsend.


----------



## ghotihead

Oh, btw my room is 12x19 with seating around 12' and 18'.


----------



## eliocon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can you tell me how the ae900 paired with the Carada BW works with some low level ambient light in the room?
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that I might not want a 100% dark room for football games in HDTV -- so how is the picture with dimmed lights (say 60% level) and this projector/ screen combo?
> 
> 
> Is the picture still good -- definitely watchable?



It's still good. Certainly better than the Optoma. How big you planning on going? It'll affect the brightness.


Elio


----------



## eliocon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ghotihead* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh, btw my room is 12x19 with seating around 12' and 18'.



I think the 118" will be fine. 120" seems to be where the Panny maxes out as far as the brightness goes.


Elio


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eliocon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's still good. Certainly better than the Optoma. How big you planning on going? It'll affect the brightness.
> 
> 
> Elio



I was thinking either a 110 or 114 inch diagonal screen (no less than the 110 though).


----------



## buddahead

I have the ae900 and a 110in Carada BW screen'It is pretty bright for games on HDTV.The pic still looks good with light on as long as the light is place right in the room.


----------



## roland6465

OK, I've just been given the go ahead to order a fixed screen, and I'm looking hard at the Coradas.


I have a 2+ year old Optoma H76 whose bulb is starting to dim, but I have a new one on the shelf. I have about 90% light control in a dark dedicated room. Small....about 14x15. I'm projecting a 92" image on a 106" Da-lite model B pull-down, but I'm going to shrink it down to 88" so I can overscan about 1/8" or so on all sides.


Do I want bright white or gray and why?


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddahead* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the ae900 and a 110in Carada BW screen'It is pretty bright for games on HDTV.The pic still looks good with light on as long as the light is place right in the room.



What would be the right place for lights in the room? I'm thinking recessed lights towards the sides and back of the room and/or wall sconces.


----------



## eliocon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What would be the right place for lights in the room? I'm thinking recessed lights towards the sides and back of the room and/or wall sconces.



That would be the right light.







Just avoid hitting the screen directly with a light source.


----------



## eliocon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roland6465* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, I've just been given the go ahead to order a fixed screen, and I'm looking hard at the Coradas.
> 
> 
> I have a 2+ year old Optoma H76 whose bulb is starting to dim, but I have a new one on the shelf. I have about 90% light control in a dark dedicated room. Small....about 14x15. I'm projecting a 92" image on a 106" Da-lite model B pull-down, but I'm going to shrink it down to 88" so I can overscan about 1/8" or so on all sides.
> 
> 
> Do I want bright white or gray and why?



Go with the white. You really need to pump a good amount of light on a gray screen. The Optoma has a nice contrast ratio with really good blacks. If you have 90% light control you really don't need to go with the gray screen. And the fact that you're going with a smaller screen means you'll be bumping up the brightness and the contrast already. I think you'll be happier with the color reproduction going with a brilliant white screen. Plus it'll give you an extra bump of brightness as the bulb dims.


----------



## roland6465

^ Thanks, just what I wanted to hear.....Gonna order the BW now.....


----------



## bobpaule

Using PLV-Z3 (relatively low lumen output) with a 110" Carada Brilliant White following advice from Audioholics and others. Don't regret it a bit, amazing quality for the money.


----------



## millerwill

Can anyone report on how the Carada BW deals with the light that is reflected from light-colored walls and ceiling? I.e., neglecting any 'external' ambient light, and considering only that reflected from walls/ceiling. Or does one need a 'totally light controlled' room (incl black/dark walls/celing) for the BW to perform well?


----------



## Mike N Ike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anyone report on how the Carada BW deals with the light that is reflected from light-colored walls and ceiling? I.e., neglecting any 'external' ambient light, and considering only that reflected from walls/ceiling. Or does one need a 'totally light controlled' room (incl black/dark walls/celing) for the BW to perform well?



I would also be very interested to know this.


Mike


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike N Ike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would also be very interested to know this.
> 
> 
> Mike




me three.


----------



## eliocon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> me three.



Wish I could help you guys. My room is pitch black.


----------



## sonichart

Hello, I recently upgraded from an InFocus LP530 to an InFocus IN76. Right now, I have a Da-Lite High Contrast DaMat. While that might have been ok for the 530, I'm thinking it will be too dark for the IN76.. also, its a 4:3 screen.


So i'm looking at a Criterion Carada 106" 1.78:1 screen. I'm awaiting some samples from Carada but thought I'd see what the consensus here was. I don't know if I should go for the Classic Cinema White or the Brilliant White.


When it's nighttime (when i primarily watch movies) Its very dark in my room. The back wall that the screen is on, is painted a dark blue, the ceiling and walls are white. I've never had much of a problem with reflection onto the ceiling/walls. It's definately there a little bit, but it's not distracting.


I will be using this room once football season starts for HD broadcasts. Again, i can keep the room relatively dark during late afternoon, but there is more ambient light at these times (light near the screen is still dark though)


Does anyone have experiences with the CCW? I hear many great things about the BW, but I think CCW might be better, anyone here have a similar setup?


Thanks!


----------



## buddahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sonichart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello, I recently upgraded from an InFocus LP530 to an InFocus IN76. Right now, I have a Da-Lite High Contrast DaMat. While that might have been ok for the 530, I'm thinking it will be too dark for the IN76.. also, its a 4:3 screen.
> 
> 
> So i'm looking at a Criterion Carada 106" 1.78:1 screen. I'm awaiting some samples from Carada but thought I'd see what the consensus here was. I don't know if I should go for the Classic Cinema White or the Brilliant White.
> 
> 
> When it's nighttime (when i primarily watch movies) Its very dark in my room. The back wall that the screen is on, is painted a dark blue, the ceiling and walls are white. I've never had much of a problem with reflection onto the ceiling/walls. It's definately there a little bit, but it's not distracting.
> 
> 
> I will be using this room once football season starts for HD broadcasts. Again, i can keep the room relatively dark during late afternoon, but there is more ambient light at these times (light near the screen is still dark though)
> 
> 
> Does anyone have experiences with the CCW? I hear many great things about the BW, but I think CCW might be better, anyone here have a similar setup?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I think the BW will be the way to go.It puts out a amazing pic.I would want the brightest screen.Then you could allways back off the lum's with the projector.


----------



## roland6465

I just got my 88" BW installed Thursday and am very pleased. My projecotr's heat circuit trips unless I use "economy mode", and the BW is so bright that I have turned the contrast and brightness down and still have a brighter picture than I had using a standard white Da-lite.


For the money, this has been the best upgrade I've made since I got my dedicated theater room about 3 years ago. It was also a very easy assembly and install for this "engineerically challenged" guy.


Unfortunately, of the 3 movies we've watched on it so far, only one was anamorphic, and I fell asleep about 20 minutes into it.


----------



## glenned




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sonichart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So i'm looking at a Criterion Carada 106" 1.78:1 screen. I'm awaiting some samples from Carada but thought I'd see what the consensus here was. I don't know if I should go for the Classic Cinema White or the Brilliant White.



Both have almost perfect color uniformity. Both have excellent brightness uniformity. Both have very wide viewing angles.


The BW is about 10% brighter than the CW. It measures out at about 1.1 gain (using an 1.3 gain ST130 as a baseline). It causes virtually no color shift in the image.


The CW has a slightly wider viewing angle. It induces a small color shift, but less than most screens (-.0025 in x and -.004 in y).


You will be happy with either. I would stick with the BW unless you value the slightly brighter picture for those sitting 45 degrees or more to the side. (8% brighter at a 45 degree viewing angle)


All the measurements were taken from the view of a seated person. The PJ was ceiling mounted 16% higher than the screen's height. i. e. 9" above a 122"D screen.


Glenn


----------



## sonichart

Thanks for all the informative replies. I think that the BW might be the right solution. First, I will be able to run the projector in Econo mode and still maintain a bright picture, and if its not enough I can just run it normally. What I'm going to focus on is my white ceiling and walls. My back wall is dark blue, but I'm going to continue that dark blue color to the ceiliing.


I'll post a link for the new thread regarding this, because i'm not sure what to do about the side walls. Probably going to hang some dark curtains, but, the beauty of this forum is the inventiveness of its readers.


Thanks again!


----------



## eggyacid

I have the BW.. and it's perfect!


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eggyacid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the BW.. and it's perfect!



Screen size, # of calibrated lumens from the pj, ambient light situation?


----------



## sonichart

Alright, I posted this in another forum topic area, but since I'm purchasing a Carada screen, I can post here as well.


This is my current setup (sans the Infocus IN76 which should be here at the end of the week. This setup worked just fine with my Infocus LP530 projecting onto the (visible) 80x60" 100diag. DaLite HC Da-Mat screen. I'm in the process of selling this screen and hopefully someone will take it off my hands. ANYWAY.


So, since I'm looking at the Carada Criterion 106" BW. I'm thinking that the white ceiling and walls will reflect more of the light and wash out the image some? So, here are my plans to help decrease that effect.


#1. Notice the dark-blue color of the backwall the screen is on. I want to pain the entire ceiling of the theater area that color. It will be matte (not glossy) so I think that will really darken things up in there.


#2. Left wall (small window). I basically am looking at some black sueded curtain material that will hang from ceiling to floor 4.5 feet from back wall towards seating area. I will also get a blackout material to attach to the back of the curtain and remove the existing window treatment in place.


#3. Basically, the same thing as #2, except I won't be using blackout material. My thermostat is on that wall (plus too air registers below). I figure when the theater is not in use, I can just pull the curtain aside for airflow/thermostat access. I don't change my thermostat much in the first place.


So basically it will look like Curtain--SCREEN--Curtain There will still be white walls in the room. But the walls immediately adjecent to the screen will have the curtains, absorbing most of the light reflected from the screen.


Does anyone see any problems with me doing this? Will I be creating an environment that is too dark causing the Carada BW screen to be too bright? I figure I can always run the projector in econo mode if it's a problem.


Here's the pic of my setup, pardon the mess







Also, this was taken with a super-wide angle lens actual room dimensions are 12' x 10' (L x W) which is the exact area of ceiling that will be painted.


Thanks in advance for you comments and ideas!!!


----------



## jeffinator

I want to upgrade my current DIY solution for a "real" screen. I've been looking at the Stewart FireHawk and Greyhawk RS and the Carada screens (very different animals, I'm sure you'd agree).


Although I have samples from both manufacturers, it's kind of difficult to determine how a full screen of a particular material is going to look. I'm looking for some real world feedback here.


I had the Optoma Greywolf 1 for a while before tiring of its texture and other problems (I also have to mount my projector on the ceiling).


My room is mostly light-controlled--there are two windows I have covered with heavy curtains for viewing.


Is there anyone else out there with a BenQ PE7700 (or other comparable DLP) that is using one of these screens? Are you using the BW, CW, or Gray? Has anyone done a side-by-side comparison with Stewart screens?


----------



## soupdujour

I just got my new Carada screen and am pleased with it. I have a 100" precision in BW coupled to a Panny 900 in a light controlled room. I can't say much about PQ since this is my first screen(of course I think its great), but I am very pleased with the construction quality, packaging, and turnaround time. About the only minor hitch that I've had is that the screws holding the frames together at the corners were a bit difficult to drive. It wasn't bad enough to be a real problem but it did require extra effort and care not to strip the screws. The same screws that held the mounting brackets to the frame went in easily like they were meant to be there so I don't know if my experience was typical or not.


----------



## longshot

Does anyone have a 2:35 Constant Height screen from Carada?


----------



## WillyGib




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *longshot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a 2:35 Constant Height screen from Carada?



I have a 118" X 50" (128" Diag) 2.35 screen from Carada. It is the BW 1.4 gain screen, and I love it. It can be seen in my HT photos. Very easy to put together and hang by yourself.


----------



## roland6465

Soup..... I had the same issue with tightening the frame screws. I stripped one of them, and two more are not in all the way, but enough to grap both pieces. I am totally pleased with my screen one week into having it.


----------



## imws

I have a Carada Precision 1.78 Screen with Brilliant White 1.4 Gain material. I'm using it with an Epson Powerlite 500 and a Sony VPL-VW100 aka Ruby. The screen made a big difference with both projectors. The images are more contrasty have greater depth and detail and with vivid natural color. It is a big difference compared to the plain old white wall I was using. The Carada screen allows me to see the best images that these projectors can deliver.


I went with a Carada solution because of the excellent reviews that I read on the internet and I'm glad I did.


My room is not light controlled, I have a "wall of windows" that I use a combination of Hunter Douglas Honeycomb shades and drapes to block out the light during the day. My room is painted standard matte white. So this is a tough environment for a projector but the Carada screen still looks excellent in this environment.


----------



## Troytn

Does anyone have the Carada 134" or 142" brilliant white screens? It seems most people stop at 120". How far away is your projector and screen with these sizes and is it a good picture? Many say one would need a high power screen of 2.4 gain to get a good pic at this size. I would like to stick with Carada. Any opionions?


----------



## caesar1

Other than looks (and the bigger frame), is there any reason to buy Criterion over Precision?


Is it mostly looks -- and a 3 1/4 inch frame as compared to a 2 inch frame?


Is there any reason one would need a 3 1/4 inch frame over a 2 inch frame?


I've only seen pictures of the Criterion frame. Could someone post pics of a Precision frame?


----------



## glenned




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sonichart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So basically it will look like Curtain--SCREEN--Curtain There will still be white walls in the room. But the walls immediately adjecent to the screen will have the curtains, absorbing most of the light reflected from the screen.
> 
> 
> Does anyone see any problems with me doing this? Will I be creating an environment that is too dark causing the Carada BW screen to be too bright? I figure I can always run the projector in econo mode if it's a problem.
> 
> 
> Here's the pic of my setup, pardon the mess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this was taken with a super-wide angle lens actual room dimensions are 12' x 10' (L x W) which is the exact area of ceiling that will be painted.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for you comments and ideas!!!



Making the walls adjacent to the screen dark and non-reflective will make a visible improvement, based on seeing this type of treatment added in other HTs. You would get even further improvement if you treated all the surfaces.


If WAF prevents the dark color, it helps just to make the walls non-reflective as with cloth panels. I was suprised at just how much this helps even without the dark color.


Glenn


----------



## soupdujour




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Other than looks (and the bigger frame), is there any reason to buy Criterion over Precision?
> 
> 
> Is it mostly looks -- and a 3 1/4 inch frame as compared to a 2 inch frame?
> 
> 
> Is there any reason one would need a 3 1/4 inch frame over a 2 inch frame?
> 
> 
> I've only seen pictures of the Criterion frame. Could someone post pics of a Precision frame?



I believe the only practical difference is aesthetical. I went with the Precision because it would allow me to put in a larger screen and save me some money to boot. In a 100" size, the Precision frame is plenty sturdy. I still liked the look of the Criterion but my wife convinced that since it was sitting on a dark wall, it wouldn't really be noticed anyway and I think there's a lot of truth to that. I'm glad I went with the Precision.


----------



## sonichart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *glenned* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Making the walls adjacent to the screen dark and non-reflective will make a visible improvement, based on seeing this type of treatment added in other HTs. You would get even further improvement if you treated all the surfaces.
> 
> 
> If WAF prevents the dark color, it helps just to make the walls non-reflective as with cloth panels. I was suprised at just how much this helps even without the dark color.
> 
> 
> Glenn




Well, there is no WAF, just GAF (Girlfriend). And it's my place so,.. I do what I want










However, I don't want to paint the walls super dark. I thought it would be easier to hang some black velvet drapes on either side. I already painted the ceiling the same color as the back wall. I'll update with a new pic.


Thanks for the advice tho


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soupdujour* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I believe the only practical difference is aesthetical. I went with the Precision because it would allow me to put in a larger screen and save me some money to boot. In a 100" size, the Precision frame is plenty sturdy. I still liked the look of the Criterion but my wife convinced that since it was sitting on a dark wall, it wouldn't really be noticed anyway and I think there's a lot of truth to that. I'm glad I went with the Precision.



Can you post some pictures of your Precision screen (both far and closeups)? Generally I've only seen posts of the Criterion.


----------



## soupdujour

I took some pictures but it doesn't show what the frame looks like because of the dark background and my poor photography skills. The closeup doesn't show anything either because the velvet lining of the frame completely obscures the dimensional aspect in the photo. PM me if you want me to send it to you but I don't think it will help much.


----------



## sonichart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can you post some pictures of your Precision screen (both far and closeups)? Generally I've only seen posts of the Criterion.



Here's a link to some closeup shots:

http://carada.com/Projection-Screen-Comparison.aspx 


I think if you search this forum, you will find a couple of posts of people with the Precision from from far away.


The other reason you might want to go with Criterion over precision, is that the screen material is flush with the frame on the Criterion. Where as on the Precision, there is a gap or a space between the frame and screen material (as shown in the link above).


The way I figured it out-- If i'm going to be spending the money anyway, might as well spend a hundred more and get the nice frame. That's just me though.


----------



## RedBelly

I recently purchased a 110" 16:19 BW precision screen for my panny 900. The quality was above and beyone what I was expecting!


I was trying to figure out a way to mask the screen down for 2.35:1 and I stumbled upon a cheap and easy way that works great. Unfortunately, It will only be really easy if your screen width is 8'.


First, I bought about 3 yards of black velvet from JoAnns. About $20 with a coupon.


Next, I bought a 4'x8' sheet of 1" thick polystyrene foam from Home Depot. It is in the insulation section for about $12.


I got home & fired up a widescreen DVD & then measured the image on the screen from the inside top & bottom of the frame. I ripped the foam on my table saw to the same dimension, minus 1/8".


Next, I wrapped the panels with the velvet, and used a hot glue gun to attach it to the back side. At first, I wrapped the velvet around the sides, but ended up having to trim the velvet flush with the side of the foam to keep the panels from bowing out. I thought about using the spray adhesive, but I wasn't sure if it would eat away the foam.


All I have to to to mask my screen down is pop the panels into the frame. The friction holds them in place.. no fasteners required.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sonichart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's a link to some closeup shots:
> 
> http://carada.com/Projection-Screen-Comparison.aspx
> 
> 
> I think if you search this forum, you will find a couple of posts of people with the Precision from from far away.
> 
> 
> The other reason you might want to go with Criterion over precision, is that the screen material is flush with the frame on the Criterion. Where as on the Precision, there is a gap or a space between the frame and screen material (as shown in the link above).
> 
> 
> The way I figured it out-- If i'm going to be spending the money anyway, might as well spend a hundred more and get the nice frame. That's just me though.



Thanks, but I meant pics of the whole screen on the wall -- to compare what it looks like to the whole criterion. I've seen those shots on carada's site. Looking for more real world stuff.


----------



## buddahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RedBelly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recently purchased a 110" 16:19 BW precision screen for my panny 900. The quality was above and beyone what I was expecting!
> 
> 
> I was trying to figure out a way to mask the screen down for 2.35:1 and I stumbled upon a cheap and easy way that works great. Unfortunately, It will only be really easy if your screen width is 8'.
> 
> 
> First, I bought about 3 yards of black velvet from JoAnns. About $20 with a coupon.
> 
> 
> Next, I bought a 4'x8' sheet of 1" thick polystyrene foam from Home Depot. It is in the insulation section for about $12.
> 
> 
> I got home & fired up a widescreen DVD & then measured the image on the screen from the inside top & bottom of the frame. I ripped the foam on my table saw to the same dimension, minus 1/8".
> 
> 
> Next, I wrapped the panels with the velvet, and used a hot glue gun to attach it to the back side. At first, I wrapped the velvet around the sides, but ended up having to trim the velvet flush with the side of the foam to keep the panels from bowing out. I thought about using the spray adhesive, but I wasn't sure if it would eat away the foam.
> 
> 
> All I have to to to mask my screen down is pop the panels into the frame. The friction holds them in place.. no fasteners required.



Thanks for this Tip.I have the same screen so i might give it a go.


----------



## jeffinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeffinator* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I want to upgrade my current DIY solution for a "real" screen. I've been looking at the Stewart FireHawk and Greyhawk RS and the Carada screens (very different animals, I'm sure you'd agree).
> 
> 
> Although I have samples from both manufacturers, it's kind of difficult to determine how a full screen of a particular material is going to look. I'm looking for some real world feedback here.
> 
> 
> I had the Optoma Greywolf 1 for a while before tiring of its texture and other problems (I also have to mount my projector on the ceiling).
> 
> 
> My room is mostly light-controlled--there are two windows I have covered with heavy curtains for viewing.
> 
> 
> Is there anyone else out there with a BenQ PE7700 (or other comparable DLP) that is using one of these screens? Are you using the BW, CW, or Gray? Has anyone done a side-by-side comparison with Stewart screens?



Anyone have any real-world advice for me?


----------



## eliocon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeffinator* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone have any real-world advice for me?



Hi,


I was only able to do compairsons with the Stewart and BW samples and, not seeing any real difference between the two, went with a 100' Criterion BW screen. I think the Carada screen is amazing. Totally transparentand solidly uniform. I upgraded from the Graywolf 1 screen and haven't regretted my decision for a second. I have a Panasonic AE900 projector. I have a pretty full review in this thread comparing the Graywolf and the BW.


Hope this helps.


Elio


----------



## conwayjay

I just received my 80" 16x9 Carada Classic White.


I'm wondering (other than reading the manual 3 times over) does anyone have any advice on how to install?


Jay


----------



## soupdujour




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *conwayjay* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just received my 80" 16x9 Carada Classic White.
> 
> 
> I'm wondering (other than reading the manual 3 times over) does anyone have any advice on how to install?
> 
> 
> Jay



Just follow the instuctions. It's very straight forward and simple to install. The only tips that I would have are:


1- Use the correct size screwdriver and be very careful to drive your screws straight and go slow to prevent stripping. The screws holding the frame together can be difficult to drive.


2- Make sure you measure carefully so that the mounting brackets are spaced apart correctly.


3- Be very careful about damaging or soiling your screen while installing. Don't be in a rush and have your work space prepared.


----------



## conwayjay

Soupdujour,


Thank you for the advice. My neighbor and I installed the screen this evening. You're correct, the instructions were very straight forward and easy to follow. Installation went very smoothly.


The screen looks amazing! I'm about 1 week from being completely finished with the room... still need to mount the projector and install the sound.


Thanks again,

Jay


----------



## Blasst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RedBelly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recently purchased a 110" 16:19 BW precision screen for my panny 900. The quality was above and beyone what I was expecting!
> 
> 
> I was trying to figure out a way to mask the screen down for 2.35:1 and I stumbled upon a cheap and easy way that works great. Unfortunately, It will only be really easy if your screen width is 8'.
> 
> 
> First, I bought about 3 yards of black velvet from JoAnns. About $20 with a coupon.
> 
> 
> Next, I bought a 4'x8' sheet of 1" thick polystyrene foam from Home Depot. It is in the insulation section for about $12.
> 
> 
> I got home & fired up a widescreen DVD & then measured the image on the screen from the inside top & bottom of the frame. I ripped the foam on my table saw to the same dimension, minus 1/8".
> 
> 
> Next, I wrapped the panels with the velvet, and used a hot glue gun to attach it to the back side. At first, I wrapped the velvet around the sides, but ended up having to trim the velvet flush with the side of the foam to keep the panels from bowing out. I thought about using the spray adhesive, but I wasn't sure if it would eat away the foam.
> 
> 
> All I have to to to mask my screen down is pop the panels into the frame. The friction holds them in place.. no fasteners required.



Can you give us some screen shots of this RedBelly?


----------



## soupdujour

Jay, I'm glad the install went good for you. They look good and I think you'll be very pleased once you project a picture onto it. Of all the things I've purchased for my HT, this is one thing I feel the best about simply because I can't yet foresee myself upgrading it at some point. I can't say the same about anything else I've bought.


----------



## donkie

Just wanted to add a plug for the good people at Carada, what great products and even better customer service. I recently upgraded my digital from an ancient Dell to a Sony hs51a. I also have an electrohome 8500 CRT projector. I had a 110 inch cinema white carada screen. The Sony looked good, but it could have been brighter. I'm pushing the limits at 110 inches with both projectors but it's what I have to deal with.


After a quick email to Carada, I had a sample of brilliant white 1 day later. The brilliant white sample looked like a window to a brighter screen. I placed the order and had the new screen surface the next day.


Wow what a difference. It makes the sony look much better, it really added some punch and I can see no negative to the upgrade. I can watch sports with the lights up, and my CRT looks better as well.


No hotspots, color shift or any issues at all. I was able to lower the brightness on the bulb so the black level and shadow detail actually looks better.


----------



## RedBelly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blasst* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can you give us some screen shots of this RedBelly?



Sure thing.. I'm away from home, but I'll try to have them by this weekend.


----------



## gmanhdtv

Motorized, motorized, MOTORIZED........................please Carada expand your product line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## millerwill

Also, how about a gray screen with some GAIN, 1.5 to 1.8, say.


----------



## Mike N Ike

I've been looking at some screens...


I got samples of the Stewart Firehawk and Grayhawk; Da-lite Highpower; Carada Classic Cinema White , Brilliant White and High Contrast Grey. Taped them up to my 2:35 110" wide Dalite HCCV (DIY). The pj is an Infocus IN76. Carpet is medium shade of gray, the walls and cathedral ceiling are Ivory color, the windows have Ivory blinds AND Ivory Drapes over the blinds. This helps somewhat with light coming from outside but there's still some light bouncing around the room.


I really wanted the Firehawk to be the answer. But it's viewing cone was not wide enough; And the cone on the HighPower even narrower. Also, the High Power blacks were too washed out for my liking. The Grayhawk looked almost identical to my HCCV. The Carada Grey was too dark.


That left the Carada CCW and BW. I thought they both looked quite good. The BW got WAF approval but, as others have said, the brightest screen frequently gets the vote. My previous screen was a 1.0 gain. When I got the HCCV I remember being much happier with the blacks so I'm pretty sure I would notice the difference if I went CCW or BW. But in fairness, I didn't re-calibrate the pj when I did the comparisons. Maybe with a BW and lowered PJ brightness it'd be OK?


So am I still undecided? Yep. But one way or the other I'm getting rid of my DIY frame and getting a new one.


I'd love to hear someone say I'd be very happy with a BW. But right now I'm looking at my taped up comparisons with the pj off, and asking which swatch is the color of black that I want. I think it's the HCCV. Sure wish the Carada Gray had more gain!


Mike


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Edit: pj is an IN76, not IN72


----------



## eliocon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike N Ike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been looking at some screens...
> 
> 
> I got samples of the Stewart Firehawk and Grayhawk; Da-lite Highpower; Carada Classic Cinema White , Brilliant White and High Contrast Grey. Taped them up to my 2:35 110" wide Dalite HCCV (DIY). The pj is an Infocus IN72. Carpet is medium shade of gray, the walls and cathedral ceiling are Ivory color, the windows have Ivory blinds AND Ivory Drapes over the blinds. This helps somewhat with light coming from outside but there's still some light bouncing around the room.
> 
> 
> I really wanted the Firehawk to be the answer. But it's viewing cone was not wide enough; And the cone on the HighPower even narrower. Also, the High Power blacks were too washed out for my liking. The Grayhawk looked almost identical to my HCCV. The Carada Grey was too dark.
> 
> 
> That left the Carada CCW and BW. I thought they both looked quite good. The BW got WAF approval but, as others have said, the brightest screen frequently gets the vote. My previous screen was a 1.0 gain. When I got the HCCV I remember being much happier with the blacks so I'm pretty sure I would notice the difference if I went CCW or BW. But in fairness, I didn't re-calibrate the pj when I did the comparisons. Maybe with a BW and lowered PJ brightness it'd be OK?
> 
> 
> So am I still undecided? Yep. But one way or the other I'm getting rid of my DIY frame and getting a new one.
> 
> 
> I'd love to hear someone say I'd be very happy with a BW. But right now I'm looking at my taped up comparisons with the pj off, and asking which swatch is the color of black that I want. I think it's the HCCV. Sure wish the Carada Gray had more gain!
> 
> 
> Mike



I tried the swatch on the screen thing too and the blacks on the BW didn't seem quite as good (I was using an Optoma Graywolf 1) but I took a chance and ordered it anyway. Once I was done recalibrating my projector I found that not only were the blacks as deep as they were on my Graywolf the contrast ratio was better. I think you'll be very happy with the BW screen. It has just enough gain to overcome modest room lighting, an extremely wide viewing cone, gorgeous color and sharpness, no hotspotting and total transparency. I'm using it with a Panasonic AE900 projector and I'm loving it.


Elio


----------



## Mike N Ike

Elio,


Thanks for the reply. Makes that BW sound pretty good. I'm getting close to a decision and am leaning toward the BW right now.


Mike


----------



## millerwill

I'm confused: the BW is supposed to be a clone of the Stewart Studiotek130, which is known NOT to be very good with the presence of any ambient light. Yet Carada says that the BW, with its 1.4 gain, is recommended for rooms with ambient light. ??? To bad that Carada doesn't make a gray screen with ~1.4 gain, comparable to the Stewart Firehawk.


----------



## Toe

I dont think it is meant to be a clone. They do have differences. For one, from what I have read, the ST 130 has an optical coating, the BW does not. Where did you read it is meant to be a clone?


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I dont think it is meant to be a clone. They do have differences. For one, from what I have read, the ST 130 has an optical coating, the BW does not. Where did you read it is meant to be a clone?



Perhaps 'clone' is not completely appropriate, but 'very similar'; I believe it was the review in Ultimate AV. And it was meant as a compliment to the BW. I was just surprised then to hear that it was supposed to be good for ambient light situations.


----------



## Toe

I have not heard that it is good for ambient light situations, but that would be a plus as I am about to order the BW







I have total light control, but I will take any bonus perks!


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have not heard that it is good for ambient light situations, but that would be a plus as I am about to order the BW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have total light control, but I will take any bonus perks!



On the Carada website, in describing their 3 different surface materials, they say that the BW is recommended for 'environments with some ambient light'.


----------



## MrBreeze

If you are considering a Carada screen and you are unsure which material would be best in your situation I would highly recommend emailing David Giles at Carada your questions. Their customer service is astounding.


I took his advice and have been very pleased with my 106 inch Criterion CCW screen.


B


----------



## vitod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *conwayjay* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just received my 80" 16x9 Carada Classic White.
> 
> 
> I'm wondering (other than reading the manual 3 times over) does anyone have any advice on how to install?
> 
> 
> Jay



Have a friend or relative give a hand. Works better with 2 people.


----------



## danger dan

I decided I'm done with manual pull down non-tensioned screens as the waves are too disturbing to me. I have an Optoma H31 in a dedicated and light controlled room with sides and ceiling dark and was wondering if the 92 inch Criterion BW Carada would be a good match. Anyone???


----------



## DonnieW

For those that are curious what the screen ships in, here's a shot of a 110". This is one long package:


----------



## filmbuff2

Yesterday I finally placed an order for a screen and Donnie, your photo of the goods isn't helping one bit!







Still, I'm glad to have made the decision and replace the blackout cloth - it has served me well but now that HD DVD is here I felt it was time to invest in a proper screen. I decided on a 128" BW in 2:35 - I think I will try either the Sahara or Apollo 13 HDs for starters, I hope I'm impressed.


----------



## Makomachine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *filmbuff2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yesterday I finally placed an order for a screen and Donnie, your photo of the goods isn't helping one bit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, I'm glad to have made the decision and replace the blackout cloth - it has served me well but now that HD DVD is here I felt it was time to invest in a proper screen. I decided on a 128" BW in 2:35 - I think I will try either the Sahara or Apollo 13 HDs for starters, I hope I'm impressed.



So how does it look? I'm planning on getting the Optoma HD81, Panamorph UH350, and a 136" Carada BW 2:35 for my 14x21 theater in my new home starting construction this week. Really look forward to your input as I own a HD-A1 and will be watching a lot of HD-DVD with this setup.


----------



## filmbuff2

Makomachine -


As soon as the screen arrives I will let you know - and one of these days it would be great to get one of those anamorphic lenses as well. There was a hold up due to some missing paperwork but it is on its way again so hopefully I'll see the package before the end of next week. I also was going to go for the 136" but decided it would not work out in my set up but it is best to always go as large as possible!


----------



## Rob Babcock

Every time I think I've got it figured out something else comes along!







I'd initially dismissed Carada due to the low-gain/high-light-loss of the screen, but I hadn't considered BW. If the BW has a true gain of about 1.1 (as someone here measured) it may work well for me. By all accounts they're well made, and I like the looks of the trim material.


I just wish they had more sizes in the smaller end- they go right from 72" to 80". Too bad they don't have a step or two in between.


----------



## filmbuff2

Rob- You might want to get in touch with someone like David as I am sure they will make custom sizes - and as so many have commented they really are very helpful.


----------



## Rob Babcock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *filmbuff2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Rob- You might want to get in touch with someone like David as I am sure they will make custom sizes - and as so many have commented they really are very helpful.



Funny you mention that- I just checked their website and they do indeed make custom sizes, and very reasonably, I might add! A custom size (assuming a standard aspect ratio) is the same price as the next size up. So if I was to order a 75" or 77" it would cost the same as a stock 80".


Very cool!







My next screen very well may be a Carada!


----------



## uncle

Hello Everyone,


Has anyone here seen the Vutec SS screen? What did you think of it, compared to the BW.


----------



## MrBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rob Babcock* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Every time I think I've got it figured out something else comes along!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd initially dismissed Carada due to the low-gain/high-light-loss of the screen, but I hadn't considered BW. If the BW has a true gain of about 1.1 (as someone here measured) it may work well for me. By all accounts they're well made, and I like the looks of the trim material.
> 
> 
> I just wish they had more sizes in the smaller end- they go right from 72" to 80". Too bad they don't have a step or two in between.




I read several reviews that made me nervous about the Carada screens around the time I was going to purchase. I was in contact with David and expressed my concerns and asked his advice about whether I should get the BW screen for my situation.


I ended up getting the CCW instead and have to say that I am very pleased. I can detect none of the light loss or low gain issues I read about, and I was coming from a Draper M1300 Clarion in my last theater which, if memory serves, was a true 1.1 gain screen.


I think that I would have been overwhelmed by the BW in my very dark totally light controlled environment. Unless you have ambient light issues I can't imagine your not being happy with the Carada product. I got the criterion edition and the build quality is amazing. The screen really looks high dollar with the lights on and the performance is great.


B


----------



## Rob Babcock

Perhaps the CCW would suffice, but the review at AH (where I'm a moderator) made it sound like the BW has more accurate color. Plus I like the idea of the thicker screen material which Carada's own website says allows less light to leak thru.


But if I go with Carada I'll probably call or email for specific advice first.


----------



## Rob Babcock

One last point in favor of BW- Audoholics reviewed the PJ I own with the Carada BW screen. They found it a great match and conjectured that BW would give the best performance of the 3 materials with the Optoma.


----------



## Rob Babcock

Wow! They must be reading my mind or my emails!














I see Carada just added a 77" Criterion screen sometime since last nite! 77" is exactly the size I've been shopping for.


They gotta have spies!







Perhaps I'll have time on Weds to call 'em and place an order.


----------



## hmcewin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uncle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> Has anyone here seen the Vutec SS screen? What did you think of it, compared to the BW.




I tested the SS, Hipower, Carada BW, and ended up getting the SS. It is a spectacular screen.


----------



## kel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hmcewin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I tested the SS, Hipower, Carada BW, and ended up getting the SS. It is a spectacular screen.



Did you have a strong second place ? =)


I am still trying to decide between the HP and the BW (SS is out of my price range).


----------



## Rob Babcock

How does the Precision match up vs the Criterion? Both are probably sufficiently rigid to keep from bowing under the tension of the screen, or are they? I know the Criterion is wider which probably means it's stronger.


Is the Criterion a lot better visually? The inside edge is bevelled vs square for the Precision. Does it make any difference? Has anyone had the opportunity to directly compare the two?


----------



## mahavishnu

very happy with my HCGrey 90" Carada, has been going about a year now.


----------



## dmaument

All,

I purchased the Optoma H6800 and 106" Grey Wolf II screen combo from Costco. The projector is ceiling mounted in a light controlled environment. The image looks ok until you stand up (retroreflective) and I can see what I'm missing. I'm thinking about a 106" Criterion Brilliant White. How are the viewing angles (cone)?


As far as PQ is concerned I'm happy with DVD playback on the Oppo 971 and most HD looks great however when viewing the wide shot on football games the image looks more like a SD shot. I quess I'm used to the 42" Panny and since the screen is so much smaller it doesn't suffer from this.


Thanks in advance Dave


----------



## buddahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmaument* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All,
> 
> I purchased the Optoma H6800 and 106" Grey Wolf II screen combo from Costco. The projector is ceiling mounted in a light controlled environment. The image looks ok until you stand up (retroreflective) and I can see what I'm missing. I'm thinking about a 106" Criterion Brilliant White. How are the viewing angles (cone)?
> 
> 
> As far as PQ is concerned I'm happy with DVD playback on the Oppo 971 and most HD looks great however when viewing the wide shot on football games the image looks more like a SD shot. I quess I'm used to the 42" Panny and since the screen is so much smaller it doesn't suffer from this.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance Dave



I use a 110in carada BW with the ae900.The image is perfect at any angle.Even last weekin when we had all the kids over for a all nighter,They had a blow up mattress on the floor in front of the screen,I layed on it and even below the screen the image was fine.BUDDA


----------



## retret

Planning to get the carada screen, I email them to send me samples but I have one question, at totally dark room would the HCG screen still give me good blacks than Classic White? I mean if your PJ display a no video black screen would a HCG give it a darker black? I am planning to pair it with my wd2000u.thx


----------



## filmbuff2

Rob- I went with the Criterion and have to say it looks great. The screen is a 128" 2:35 but since it is mounted on a black wall it takes away some of the impact you would get on one painted a lighter color. I think it is worth the extra cost which is quite reasonable. You might want to consider the Precision frame if your screen will be say 120" 16x9 or larger if you mount it on a wall that is no higher than 8 ft. as there needs to be at least 1/2" at the top of the frame and ceiling so you can place it on the bracket. The extra 1 1/2" may make the difference when you do not want the screen too low. I would think the extra width of the Criterion would make it a bit more rigid.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *filmbuff2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Rob- I went with the Criterion and have to say it looks great. The screen is a 128" 2:35 but since it is mounted on a black wall it takes away some of the impact you would get on one painted a lighter color.




Are you saying you should not paint the screen wall black? I thought that was recommended? Please clarify.


----------



## Rob Babcock

I think he means the wide frame of the Criterion would be more impressive against a white wall whereas you don't see it against a black one. Painting the wall black would be ideal.


I've basically decided on the Criterion, BW, 80". I might order it right away or I might finish buying the rest of my acoustic treatments first. If so, I'll wait a couple weeks on the screen.


----------



## dmaument

I just hung my Criterion BW. I have a HD6800 that's ceiling mounted and it really bothered me the the picture got considerably brighter when I stood up. All the problems are now solved, not a bad seat in the house. PQ is noticebly better....brighter with colors that truly pOp. Dave


----------



## hd90210

Hi, I'm planning on getting the Sony Pearl projector and I'm wondering if I should get the classic white or BW screen? Screen size I'm looking for is Criterion 88'' diagnoal or Precision 92'' diagnoal. Wall color is white and the viewing distance is around 12 feet. There is some ambient light in the morning/afternoon.. Thanks!!!


----------



## barhoram

Has Carada ever hinted of an AT screen?


----------



## filmbuff2

After reading all of the overwhelmingly positive reviews of the BW screens I have to say that more than any single factor I think going from a 110" DIY blackout cloth 2:35 to the 128" Carada the effects of SDE have probably put the Hitachi PJX 200 at it's limit. I did notice some definite softening of the image ( watching Apollo 13 on HD DVD ) and never seemed to notice the colors "pop" any more than I was used to. I did eventually lower the brightness and increase the contrast compared to the blackout cloth so the BW obviously had more gain. Still, I find it quite watchable at around 18 ft. back and after viewing Sahara and then The Searchers and finally Seabiscuit ( all HD ) came away feeling it was well worth it. I suppose I am picky and/or too critical! Basically I'll just have to wait for an affordable 1080 pj to get the most out of HD movies ( perhaps the upcoming Panasonic AE1000U ).


----------



## linesalomon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd90210* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm planning on getting the Sony Pearl projector and I'm wondering if I should get the classic white or BW screen? Screen size I'm looking for is Criterion 88'' diagnoal or Precision 92'' diagnoal. Wall color is white and the viewing distance is around 12 feet. There is some ambient light in the morning/afternoon.. Thanks!!!



I am in the exact same position! Same room conditions, same viewing position, and same projector consideration!

That said, I would be very interested in hearing anybody's opinion on the subject.


----------



## uncle

Hey hmcewin,


I know the SS is a brighter screen and in a different league compared to the BW - but tell me the BW still held it's own. I wanted the SS and had it on my package list (all priced out and ready to buy) but now I'm having to "trim the fat" off my large video purchase and am now going with the BW over the SS. Does the BW still have some degree of "pop"? compared to other screens in it's relative competition?


----------



## uncle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drober30* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have now had my Carada BW 92" paired with an Infocus IN76 for 3 days and I'm almost speechless!!!
> 
> 
> Let me just make it real simple for all you out there trying to decide...
> 
> 
> Order the BW Carada screen you won't be disappointed. It has a 30 day return policy so there is no reason not to try it.
> 
> 
> The Criterion frame is really nice and well built. The company is extremely customer focused.
> 
> 
> I have mine in my basement and I can have several recessed lights on without washing out the picture.
> 
> 
> I can also move freely around the basement without loosing any viewing quality.
> 
> 
> Now in all fairness a PJ other than the IN76 might produce better/worse result and I have not compared it to anything else. I bought it based solely on the reviews I read here but I'm hard pressed to think that a $1700 Stewart screen could look much better and if it did I would still be happy with the quality/cost of my Carada screen.



That sounds great. I too am looking at both that pj and the bw screen. Tell me, how's the "pop" and brightness of the BW with that pj. Do you have any screen shots you could share with us?


----------



## astonn

I hate to harp on that review, however, I am new to this and was just about to buy one, and was told to read that review. After reading it, to say the least I was shocked. I have read reviews on bad screens where they will still say, for the money it is good. But on projector centrals review, they even go on to say that if your willing to pay 600 dollars spend a bit more and go with the da lite. Wow, Some say take what they say with a grain of salt. Although, what do they have to gain from giving a bogus review. To top it off, projector central has links to corada's sight if you want too buy their screens, I don't know if corada is paying them for that or not. Which makes it even more strange. Out of 6 screens tested corada came in last place in terms of reflection of light, I think something like only 45% of light was being reflected off of the screen while the rest was passing through. I believe that was for the hcg. I've read many post which rave about the screens, most of which the people have never compared their screen side by side with a da lite or whatever is a good competitor. It would be interesting to know how the team at corada feels about that review when a lot of people take what they say to heart before buying any of their equipment. Or why hasn't corada replied on this site to deal with what they say. lets remember,they are cheaper but your still spending good money.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astonn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hate to harp on that review, however, I am new to this and was just about to buy one, and was told to read that review. After reading it, to say the least I was shocked. I have read reviews on bad screens where they will still say, for the money it is good. But on projector centrals review, they even go on to say that if your willing to pay 600 dollars spend a bit more and go with the da lite. Wow, Some say take what they say with a grain of salt. Although, what do they have to gain from giving a bogus review. To top it off, projector central has links to corada's sight if you want too buy their screens, I don't know if corada is paying them for that or not. Which makes it even more strange. Out of 6 screens tested corada came in last place in terms of reflection of light, I think something like only 45% of light was being reflected off of the screen while the rest was passing through. I believe that was for the hcg. I've read many post which rave about the screens, most of which the people have never compared their screen side by side with a da lite or whatever is a good competitor. It would be interesting to know how the team at corada feels about that review when a lot of people take what they say to heart before buying any of their equipment. Or why hasn't corada replied on this site to deal with what they say. lets remember,they are cheaper but your still spending good money.



Was that the Brilliant White though? I think it wasn't.


----------



## buddahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astonn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hate to harp on that review, however, I am new to this and was just about to buy one, and was told to read that review. After reading it, to say the least I was shocked. I have read reviews on bad screens where they will still say, for the money it is good. But on projector centrals review, they even go on to say that if your willing to pay 600 dollars spend a bit more and go with the da lite. Wow, Some say take what they say with a grain of salt. Although, what do they have to gain from giving a bogus review. To top it off, projector central has links to corada's sight if you want too buy their screens, I don't know if corada is paying them for that or not. Which makes it even more strange. Out of 6 screens tested corada came in last place in terms of reflection of light, I think something like only 45% of light was being reflected off of the screen while the rest was passing through. I believe that was for the hcg. I've read many post which rave about the screens, most of which the people have never compared their screen side by side with a da lite or whatever is a good competitor. It would be interesting to know how the team at corada feels about that review when a lot of people take what they say to heart before buying any of their equipment. Or why hasn't corada replied on this site to deal with what they say. lets remember,they are cheaper but your still spending good money.



That review was old.And did not review the Carada BW screen,This is their best screen.They usally will recommend the BW for most.I have one and it is very nice,The image pop's off the screen and is even from all points in the room'No hot spotting.Read the Carada review at projector review,Art give it his highest reating and best buy,BUDDA


----------



## SirJohnFalstaff

It's interesting how similar the Audiohaulics review is to the Projector Reviews one. I'm in the process of selling my 100" Da-Lite HCCV because of several issues and getting either a 118" Carada BW or a Stewart ST 130. It's funny that these two reviews mention that the Carada mimics the Stewart in performance, but at more than half the price.


It seems that once again I'm discovering that just because something's more expensive, doesn't mean it's better. If what they say about the Carada is true, it doesn't seem likely that the Stewart screen is really a thousand dollars better.


----------



## astonn

Thanks budda, so are you saying i should go with the bw over the grey when my room suits the grey because of the bright walls, I do have control over light though. You sound very happy with your bw. Maybe thats the way to go.


----------



## astonn

Yes, p.c. only reviewed the grey and the classic white not the bw. Seeing that I am getting the panasonic ax100u and everyone seems to think I need a grey screen, I'm now lost. Will the bw work well for the new ax100 or should I still get the grey even though its only .8 gain and some of the light passes through the screen. Are there any people out there that can help, I know its personal preference but I still like opinions


----------



## SirJohnFalstaff

Why do people think you need a gray screen? How much ambient light will be getting onto your screen and into your theatre room depends on that. Tell us about your future set-up so we can help you decide on a screen.


I've got an AE-900U and just sold my Da-Lite 100" HCCV for a 118" Carada BW which I just ordered today.


----------



## astonn

People say the grey because the panny ax100u has tremendous lumen output, therefore your colours should still stay bright aswell as deepening your blacks do to the greyscreen. Also, because of the somewhat bright walls the grey is better to stop reflection whithin the room. I want a 92 inch diagnal screen with the ax100u ceiling mounted 17 feet away. I will be sitting about 10 feet back. I have windows but all have blinds and a have sevral pot lights which are all on dimmers, Therefore I can control the lights for watching a football game with the lights on or a movie in darkness. which is one of the reasons for the ax100u you can watch or so they claim you can watch with the lights on.


----------



## SirJohnFalstaff

Remeber that if you have the auto light sensor on when you're watching in very dark conditions, the lumens will be lowered considerably. 2000 lumens in that dark would washout your image. If you'll be watching some of the time in darkness say for movies, and other times in lighter conditions for sports with your buds, you'll want a screen that's good all around. From what I've read, the BW Carada is in that catagory. My projector is 19.5 feet from the 118" screen, I'm only running in total darkness on low-light mode. It's supposed to work well, but until my screen shows up, I won't know forsure.


----------



## astonn

The more I read the more I am leaning towards a BW. Allthough I wish I could see a side by side comparison of the grey an BW in my room. I am getting some samples from carada to try, so we'll see. looking forward to your review of your new BW 118 carado. I should find out from carada what they recommend. I am sure they don't want to recommend one over the other one as they percieve all of thier screens to be of good quality.


----------



## SirJohnFalstaff

Don't be surpised if they recommend the BW. I was corresponding with Rex At Carada and he mentioned that they usually recommend the BW. And considering both the Audiohaulics and Projector Reviews reviews mention that the BW mimics the performance of Stewarts ST 130 which is more than twice the price, I'd hedge my bets that it's a good screen. At least, I certainly hope so!










Wait for the samples, and keep reading and asking questions. That's half the fun of getting into home theatre.


----------



## teknoguy

The classic dilemma....what screen to buy??


Man I remember going thru this pain last year! It is a daunting decision and the way I handled it was to get samples from every manufacturer out there and do a comparison with the projector. I had samples from Draper, Da-lite, Stewart and Carada.


I had my daughter hold up a large cardboard sheet with side by side comparisons of what I thought would be like-minded screen materials. Trying to match gains of both. I sat at the viewing area and looked at the samples with different video sources projected out. Once I figured what gain screen looked appealing to me I then narrowed down to manufacturer. I really tried to do a blind test all the way. In the end I was pleasantly surprised to find the Carada CCW worked best for my application.


I have a basement HT with Infocus 7205 ( light cannon!!), total light control and a deep midnite blue flat finish wall for the screen location. I did look at how bright the image was going to be and had to make some decisions on what I wanted. I ran a number of calculations on what ft-lamberts would be projected from each screen material. Was I going to be viewing movies more or sports or broadcast? I decided that I was looking for more of a "plasma" look and even though the CCW is brighter than the grey ( which everyone kept telling me I should get because of the Infocus) I am very happy with it. Everyone that has seen the images on the screen has been blown away. And after a year of owning it, I still find myself saying "Wow!"


I know my screen may be a little brighter than what many in the AVS forum would go for but it shows that in the end, it comes down to personal preference.


-t


----------



## slwt13

I ordered my BW on Oct. 3 and it should be here on the 7th. Of course that has something to do with locale but I'm still impressed that they can get the orders out that fast.


With my AX100U on the way too and my hankering for sports the Carada BW was the best choice for me. I'm sure I can't go wrong with so many reviews using the same combination. Now i've got to look at wall mounting the projector. My wife and the 12ft. ceilings wont make for a smooth install over head.


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The classic dilemma....what screen to buy??
> 
> 
> I ran a number of calculations on what ft-lamberts would be projected from each screen material. Was I going to be viewing movies more or sports or broadcast? I decided that I was looking for more of a "plasma" look -t



So what ftL figure did you decide on to get the 'plasma' look? TIA


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So what ftL figure did you decide on to get the 'plasma' look? TIA




Off the top of my head - I don't have my calculations near me - it was in the mid-30's.

The InFocus gives me the ability to screw-on an ND2 filter to bring that down by half if and when I want. Movies are supposed to be viewed at the 12-13 ftL range. So it's a little brighter than accepted practices but, hey! it's my preference.


I was just reading an article in CEpro about Sam Runco's own personal HT installation. He says "expletive" to those who say that a specific ftL has to be used in watching anything. He went with what he liked. He says that the reason that 12 ftL was chosen in the first place is because at the time FP couldn't give you much more than that and so it was accepted as a compromised value. He thinks his ftL is 75 !!!. He also has a massive screen size in a custom 2.76 to 1 format. Just so he could watch Ben-Hur in it's original format. Nice to have money... Good article.


So it looks like as has been said many times, go with what "You" like. It's "your" eyes in the end that will be doing the viewing.


-t


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Off the top of my head - I don't have my calculations near me - it was in the mid-30's.
> 
> The InFocus gives me the ability to screw-on an ND2 filter to bring that down by half if and when I want. Movies are supposed to be viewed at the 12-13 ftL range. So it's a little brighter than accepted practices but, hey! it's my preference.
> 
> 
> I was just reading an article in CEpro about Sam Runco's own personal HT installation. He says "expletive" to those who say that a specific ftL has to be used in watching anything. He went with what he liked. He says that the reason that 12 ftL was chosen in the first place is because at the time FP couldn't give you much more than that and so it was accepted as a compromised value. He thinks his ftL is 75 !!!. He also has a massive screen size in a custom 2.76 to 1 format. Just so he could watch Ben-Hur in it's original format. Nice to have money... Good article.
> 
> 
> So it looks like as has been said many times, go with what "You" like. It's "your" eyes in the end that will be doing the viewing.
> 
> 
> -t



Agree that there is a great deal of personal pref in this. But since I'm in the planning stages for my first FP setup, I'm just very curious what a variety of other persons preferences are as I begin to develop my own. So thanks much for the feedback!


----------



## desibartender

Do they sell just the screen material and is that significantly cheaper than the whole screen?

Too bad if they don't sell just the screen material. I would like to build a custom frame for it.


Anybody done this?


----------



## astonn

Got some new information maybe somebody can make sense of this. The projector is a panasonic ax100u, if I get the hcg screen the foot lamberts of brightness will be 24, for the ccw 30 and for the bw 42. The SMPTE,whoever that is recommends somwhere between 12 to 16 fl. Does this mean if I get the bw it would be too bright, and I would be blinded by the light as the song goes. Or do I get the grey too improve blacks without comprimising brightness, or do I compromise and stay in the middle with the safe ccw. I thought it would be fun making a theater room, I find myself loosing sleep over it. Just don't want to make a mistake, and second guess myself after purchasing a screen. But it will be worth it in the end I hope.


----------



## SirJohnFalstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astonn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Got some new information maybe somebody can make sense of this. The projector is a panasonic ax100u, if I get the hcg screen the foot lamberts of brightness will be 24, for the ccw 30 and for the bw 42. The SMPTE,whoever that is recommends somwhere between 12 to 16 fl. Does this mean if I get the bw it would be too bright, and I would be blinded by the light as the song goes. Or do I get the grey too improve blacks without comprimising brightness, or do I compromise and stay in the middle with the safe ccw. I thought it would be fun making a theater room, I find myself loosing sleep over it. Just don't want to make a mistake, and second guess myself after purchasing a screen. But it will be worth it in the end I hope.



Have you contacted Carada directly? I found their customer service fantastic and Rex was able to give me some great advice--it was quite convenient that he too owns an AE-900U. I bet if you send them an e-mail, complete with rooms specs, projector type and what you want out or your screen, they'd be happy to give you helpful advice. They're nice people.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirJohnFalstaff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have you contacted Carada directly? I found their customer service fantastic and Rex was able to give me some great advice--it was quite convenient that he too owns an AE-900U. I bet if you send them an e-mail, complete with rooms specs, projector type and what you want out or your screen, they'd be happy to give you helpful advice. They're nice people.



I agree with the above.

Those folks at Carada are very willing to help out with any questions or concerns you might have. I must have sent them a dozen e-mails when going through the process that you are. But take those samples that you just mentioned and put them up on the wall and see what you like. You have the pj right? Keep in mind too that what you think may be too bright will lessen over time due to the lamp aging.


I too thought that building my own HT would be simple but as your finding out, the more you know, the more you need to learn. Don't let that dreaded malady of HT building, analysis-paralysis, get you!


-t


----------



## SirJohnFalstaff

My 118" Criterion BW just shipped. I hope to be able to give some feedback in a week or two. It'll be interesting to see how my AE-900U works with the Carada as compared to my previous screen that I just sold, a Da-Lite 100" HCCV. I love the anticipation of waiting for mail-order!


----------



## emptychair




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirJohnFalstaff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My 118" Criterion BW just shipped. I hope to be able to give some feedback in a week or two. It'll be interesting to see how my AE-900U works with the Carada as compared to my previous screen that I just sold, a Da-Lite 100" HCCV. I love the anticipation of waiting for mail-order!



Just curious...why are you changing to the Carada?


----------



## SirJohnFalstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emptychair* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just curious...why are you changing to the Carada?



A few reasons.


1. I'm moving into a new house with a large, dedicated home theatre room. My projector will be quite a bit further back from the screen, so a larger screen can be used. Yah!!!


2. The Da-Lite screen developed wrinkles--or maybe they were always there--and once I noticed them, that's all I ever saw when there was camera movement.


3. The HCCV material showed sparkles in white areas of the image. At first I liked the film-like look of the image, but after a while it became annoying.


4. I found someone who wanted my screen, warts and all.


5. A few people recommend Stewart Filmscreen's Studiotek 130, which several reviews have likened to Carada's more economical BW screen. I decided to go with a cheaper, but well-reviewed screen with a frame that was similar to the Da-Lite frame I really, really liked.


6. Carada's customer service has been excellent. Rex answered all my questions quickly and with confidence in his product--it also helped that he own an AE-900U and 118" screen.


Hopefully I chose wisely.


----------



## emptychair




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirJohnFalstaff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A few reasons.
> 
> 
> 1. I'm moving into a new house with a large, dedicated home theatre room. My projector will be quite a bit further back from the screen, so a larger screen can be used. Yah!!!
> 
> 
> 2. The Da-Lite screen developed wrinkles--or maybe they were always there--and once I noticed them, that's all I ever saw when there was camera movement.
> 
> 
> 3. The HCCV material showed sparkles in white areas of the image. At first I liked the film-like look of the image, but after a while it became annoying.
> 
> 
> 4. I found someone who wanted my screen, warts and all.
> 
> 
> 5. A few people recommend Stewart Filmscreen's Studiotek 130, which several reviews have likened to Carada's more economical BW screen. I decided to go with a cheaper, but well-reviewed screen with a frame that was similar to the Da-Lite frame I really, really liked.
> 
> 
> 6. Carada's customer service has been excellent. Rex answered all my questions quickly and with confidence in his product--it also helped that he own an AE-900U and 118" screen.
> 
> 
> Hopefully I chose wisely.



Thanks John, a bigger screen is always better







I think you will be very happy with the BW.


----------



## Stormspike

I just got my HD 70 in and it looks great on the 106" Carada BW!! I have it in a basement so I have total ligh control. I had a H31 (sold it for almost the cost of the HD70







)and it was a great step up! For those of you on the fence regarding the Carada Screen, take the plunge and buy one!! I tried the DIY screens (screen goo, cloth, etc) and me and my wife (the most important one to please) thought they all looked like crap. Anyway, she said to spend the extra (I wish I had the money and time back from the other projects) and order the Carada screen.


Customer service was excellent. They recommened the BW screen and I am glad I went with it. My wife was looking at the carada site and she wanted the nice curved frame. We went with the 106" Criterion BW. It arrived within a week or so and the assembly was easy and it looks great.


I dont usually recommend a product so much, but for the cost, this is a great screen. All I need now is a HDDVD player (it seems to be a harder sale with the wife).










I will post a pic of the finished screen on the wall.


PM me if you have any questions about the screen.


----------



## astonn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirJohnFalstaff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A few reasons.
> 
> 
> 1. I'm moving into a new house with a large, dedicated home theatre room. My projector will be quite a bit further back from the screen, so a larger screen can be used. Yah!!!
> 
> 
> 2. The Da-Lite screen developed wrinkles--or maybe they were always there--and once I noticed them, that's all I ever saw when there was camera movement.
> 
> 
> 3. The HCCV material showed sparkles in white areas of the image. At first I liked the film-like look of the image, but after a while it became annoying.
> 
> 
> 4. I found someone who wanted my screen, warts and all.
> 
> 
> 5. A few people recommend Stewart Filmscreen's Studiotek 130, which several reviews have likened to Carada's more economical BW screen. I decided to go with a cheaper, but well-reviewed screen with a frame that was similar to the Da-Lite frame I really, really liked.
> 
> 
> 6. Carada's customer service has been excellent. Rex answered all my questions quickly and with confidence in his product--it also helped that he own an AE-900U and 118" screen.
> 
> 
> Hopefully I chose wisely.



Sir john how does the carada bw compare to your old da lite hccv.


----------



## SirJohnFalstaff

Last week I received my 118 BW Criterion screen and am so far impressed. Although I've only had a couple of minutes to test out the screen with my AE-900U, it looks to me like this screen is everything I was promised it would be. Bright, white, wrinkle-free, and with no detectible texture. I'm right in the middle of moving into my new house and haven't yet finished the home theatre room, so what I saw was an image calibrated for my old Da-Lite HCCV screen. But even so, I liked what I saw. My only complaint is that the instruction manual didn't make clear that the screen material had to be stretched a great deal in order to be snapped onto the frame. At first when I laid the screen out, I thought I had been sent the wrong size, but after reading a detailed review on the Audioholics website, I realized that this was how it's supposed to fit. So after some grunting, sweating and swearing I had a perfectly smooth screen. A minor complaint compared to fantastic customer service, fast shipping time, and a solid, well-priced product. Now I can't wait until my new improved home theatre room is complete and I can enjoy an entire movie on my new screen.


----------



## SirJohnFalstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astonn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sir john how does the carada bw compare to your old da lite hccv.



With only a few minutes of viewing, I'd have to say that the Carada screen is free of the sparkles that are so apparent with the HCCV. And even though the screen is white as opposed to a light gray, I didn't notice any loss of contrast. Also the build quality is far above Da-Lite's.


----------



## astonn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirJohnFalstaff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With only a few minutes of viewing, I'd have to say that the Carada screen is free of the sparkles that are so apparent with the HCCV. And even though the screen is white as opposed to a light gray, I didn't notice any loss of contrast. Also the build quality is far above Da-Lite's.



I finally pulled the plug and decided to go with the 92 carada bw. Seeing I like to watch hd sports with some light and hd shows, such as lost and 24 in the dark, I hope this will be good for me. It was really a toss up between the ccw and the bw for a while. I was thinking the lower gain ccw would give me better blacks aswell as a bright picture. However, as I am viewing with some lights on we thought the bw was the safer way to go. I can only hope during dark viewing my blacks will be decent. Will let people know when it arrives. Can anyone tell me what the blacks look like with some light on via the panasonic ax100u, either in its brightest mode or tweaked a tad.

Sirjohn thats is pleasantly surprising you did not notice any difference in contrast between your old hccv and your new bw. Especially when the hccv is meant to lower blacks. Is this still true now that you have had a chance to watch more.

lastly, like everyone else, can't say enough about carada's customer service.


----------



## Timbo21

Hi all,


I'm from over the pond in the U.K., and bought an 88" Criterion with BW just over a year ago. I've just ordered another, a slightly bigger 100". Because of light bouncing from the adjacent wall, which runs 90 degrees in relation to the edge of the screen (in light peach colour), I find it is affecting the image quality at the sides: washing out & loss of black level. I've got an Optoma H79. So, the question is whether I go Grey with Carada? I read an article that in this situation the image can improve considerably, since the amount of light reflecting off the adjacent wall back onto the screen is substantially reduced. Has anyone got any thoughts on this.


Thanks,


Tim


----------



## filmbuff2

If you can do it - paint the walls a darker color, otherwise I would get some black cloth material and cover the areas near the screen - especially the ceiling. At the moment I am using a 1 meter wide cloth across the ceiling where it meets the viewing wall - it makes a BIG diffrence in reducing secondary reflections.


----------



## Timbo21

There is no way I can paint darker (wife won't like it). I have been toying with getting some black velvet curtains for the sides, but wife is not keen on that either. I've sold my previous Criterion & projected straight onto my peach coloured wall, whilst I await the new one. I was surprised how much better the black level was.


----------



## Timbo21

Has anyone actually got a grey screen from Carada?


----------



## filmbuff2

Perhaps you could contact Carada and ask for a sample, short of getting some input from someone with a grey screen there isn't much else one can do - it would be difficult buying one on speculation even though they have a return policy - since you would have to pay for shipping it back. I'm sure too, that David or Rex at Carada could help steer you in the right direction once they know what projector your using and your room setup. I have a friend who just tacked a piece of blackout cloth onto a white wall - there is no border around the material and it is right up against the ceiling as well - I have a difficult time watching anything because of secondary light washing out the picture, so I know what you are trying to overcome!


----------



## Timbo21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *filmbuff2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Perhaps you could contact Carada and ask for a sample, short of getting some input from someone with a grey screen there isn't much else one can do - it would be difficult buying one on speculation even though they have a return policy - since you would have to pay for shipping it back. I'm sure too, that David or Rex at Carada could help steer you in the right direction once they know what projector your using and your room setup. I have a friend who just tacked a piece of blackout cloth onto a white wall - there is no border around the material and it is right up against the ceiling as well - I have a difficult time watching anything because of secondary light washing out the picture, so I know what you are trying to overcome!



Thanks.


I emailed David, and he recommended I stick with BW, since I am increasing my screen size, and will be getting 22% less brightness as a result. I also managed to track down a happy Carada grey screen owner, who had a 10' wide screen, but his pj is rated at 2000 lumens. So I guess Carada's grey is probably only worth considering with either pretty small screens, or if you have a very bright pj. I will try & see if I can get some drapes for the sides that are acceptable to SWMBO










T.


----------



## kanefsky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Timbo21* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I emailed David, and he recommended I stick with BW, since I am increasing my screen size, and will be getting 22% less brightness as a result.



Most projectors actually produce more light at shorter throws, so if you zoom the lens to produce a larger image at the same distance you might actually end up with about the same brightness per unit area.


--

Steve


----------



## ShiningBengal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trbizwiz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I JUST GOT A 118 INCH BRILLIANT WHITE CARADA IN THE CENTURION (3.5 INCH BEVELED FRAME). This is mated to my optoma h-79 dlp projector, i also have a dark room (black cieiling, front wall, & carpet, with dark red side & back walls. This has a great picture, no sparkles or rainbows, also the picture does not wash out w/ rear can lights on. all i can say is SWEEEEEEEET!



Just to eliminate confusion, I believe Carada makes only the Precision and _Criterion_ frame styles. I have a Sanyo PLV-Z5 (LCD) mated to this same screen in 102" size. I have plenty of lumens in a similarly well light-controlled room to have some lighting in the room and still get a very satisfying level of contrast and color saturation.


----------



## krholmberg




----------



## krholmberg

Question... is the BW still useful if there are two windows on the wall behind the seated position? There is a large window (5' x 5') behind the left seat of the couch, and it extends another few feet beyond the edge of the chouch. There is also a smaller (2'h x 4'v) window on the wall behind the couch but it is off to the right (when facing the proposed screen location). The front wall of the room is painted dark chocolate and the ceiling is milk chocolate. There are also two windows on the wall to the right. With the blinds drawn shut, some ambient light comes in, but very little direct light come through, and it doesn't cast upon the proposed screen location. I'm just wondering if the ambient light coming in through the window behind the seated position would be amplified by the BW screen. If so, it would probably be better go to with the high contrast grey. What do you guys think. BTW, I'm thinking about going with the 112" 235:1 screen (103" horizontally) for a seated position 12' from the screen. I plan on getting the AX100 PJ in a CIH setup. Of course black out curtains would also help







.


----------



## idahonrp

We are using a Pansonic PT-AX100U projector in a dedicated 16' deep x14' wide room with minimal ambient light. We do like doors to be open sometimes during the day while watching football. Thinking about the Carada Criterion series with BW. Any suggestions on size recommendations and gain (is BW the correct choice for this 2000 lumen projector?) Looked at Dalite before. Carada seems to rate as well as much less the cost. Any input?


----------



## will_blueprint

has anyone tried this with a optomo hp70. i am really considering this setup


----------



## Timbo21

Well, just recieved my Precision 100" 1.85:1 screen with BW, and I'm very very happy with it







. I previously had a Criterion, and must say the Precision is of just as excellent quality, except the frame border is 2" Wide instead of 3.5".


David Giles is a top geezer, and I'm very happy I went with Carada again. I would recommend this screen to anyone, so long as they don't have a 2000 lumen pj, then they should get Carada's grey. The guy I sold my previous Criterion said he noticed an extra punch & vibrance to the colours over his Ellie screen.


T.


----------



## will_blueprint

i am thinking of using plywood painted flat black behind my screen when i get it. Has anyone tried this, what were you results? Anything else recommended, The walls are a off white now?


----------



## emptychair




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *will_blueprint* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i am thinking of using plywood painted flat black behind my screen when i get it. Has anyone tried this, what were you results? Anything else recommended, The walls are a off white now?



I've not tried it myself, but from others that have most say that it does help.


----------



## MauneyM

Has anyone done an objective comparison between the Carada BW and the Da-Lite line? I'm getting ready to order my screen, and I just want to make sure I'm not making a mistake....


----------



## donebetter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idahonrp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We are using a Pansonic PT-AX100U projector in a dedicated 16' deep x14' wide room with minimal ambient light. We do like doors to be open sometimes during the day while watching football. Thinking about the Carada Criterion series with BW. Any suggestions on size recommendations and gain (is BW the correct choice for this 2000 lumen projector?) Looked at Dalite before. Carada seems to rate as well as much less the cost. Any input?



idahonrp,


Can't say about size but I think BW for your projector may be a little too bright. I swapped out projectors recently to one of these 1080p "dim-jectors" and replaced the Carada Classic Cinema screen (1.0) with the BW. Big difference and big help but I'm only working with 1000 un-calibrated lumens, not 2000.


----------



## buddahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idahonrp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We are using a Pansonic PT-AX100U projector in a dedicated 16' deep x14' wide room with minimal ambient light. We do like doors to be open sometimes during the day while watching football. Thinking about the Carada Criterion series with BW. Any suggestions on size recommendations and gain (is BW the correct choice for this 2000 lumen projector?) Looked at Dalite before. Carada seems to rate as well as much less the cost. Any input?




I used the Carada bw with my ax100 and the pic is killer.For sports I can have quite a bit a lights on and the pic is plasma like.For movies the cinema 1 mode is perfect with the BW screen,The dumbest thing I read here sometimes is some who say will the screen be to bright.That is a great thing to have to much light to work with.Just like a volume control on a amp one can adjust the light output with the projector controls.1.4 gain is a perfect fit for the ax100.Remember you are not using 2000 lumen in the movies mode more like 720 or 800 with cinema 1.Normal about 1100 and dynamic for sports 1500 and above,I give the BW screen my highest recommendation.BUDDA


----------



## Eternal_Sunshine

Did anybody in Europe order from Carada and has a ballpark number they charge for shipping overseas?


----------



## fourml8r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddahead* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I used the Carada bw with my ax100 and the pic is killer.For sports I can have quite a bit a lights on and the pic is plasma like.For movies the cinema 1 mode is perfect with the BW screen,The dumbest thing I read here sometimes is some who say will the screen be to bright.That is a great thing to have to much light to work with.Just like a volume control on a amp one can adjust the light output with the projector controls.1.4 gain is a perfect fit for the ax100.Remember you are not using 2000 lumen in the movies mode more like 720 or 800 with cinema 1.Normal about 1100 and dynamic for sports 1500 and above,I give the BW screen my highest recommendation.BUDDA




i just hooked mine up today with the same exact set up (Ptax100 ans 110" BW screen). So far i am very happy with it.


----------



## utility




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eternal_Sunshine* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anybody in Europe order from Carada and has a ballpark number they charge for shipping overseas?



last time i asked them was in spring 2005 so shipping costs may have changed.

at that time they would've charged me around USD 225 to ship a 118" screen to Vienna, Austria (excl. taxes, customs, etc.)


but just email them.

they are very kind and helpful.


----------



## mjcanuck

Budda, any issues with the black levels on the BW paired with your AX100?


----------



## jmorton

I'm going to be ordering a Mitsubishi HD1000u for my light controlled room with dark walls and ceiling. I have been interested in the Carada screens since I started shopping for projectors.


I will be going with 106" or 110". Viewing cone is relatively narrow. Any ambient light is from low level can lights or sconces and open doors in rear of room. I am leaning toward the BW due to all the positive reviews. I hope to use the Mits on low power most of the time.


Does anyone have a recommendation? I have an email into Carada but havn't received a reply yet.


Edit: Carada screen samples are on the way!


----------



## omesh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmorton* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm going to be ordering a Mitsubishi HD1000u for my light controlled room with dark walls and ceiling. I have been interested in the Carada screens since I started shopping for projectors.
> 
> 
> I will be going with 106" or 110". Viewing cone is relatively narrow. Any ambient light is from low level can lights or sconces and open doors in rear of room. I am leaning toward the BW due to all the positive reviews. I hope to use the Mits on low power most of the time.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a recommendation? I have an email into Carada but havn't received a reply yet.



I just received my Carada samples. I am actually using an HD70 - quite similar to the Mits HD1000. David Giles (the Carada head honco) has been EXTREMELY helpful in providing information and suggestions to me about my set up. Be patient with him as I believe they probably get bombarded with questions, but I'm sure he will respond. I watched in almost total darkness last night and the CCW was just right. However I know that a majority of my viewing will NOT be done in total darkness and I am leaning toward the BW since it is very similar to the CCW, but David tells me this will help me deal with moderate ambient light better.


Do any of you use the Precision series frame with a projector ABOVE [or below] the actual frame? If so, is there any shadow casted by the gap between the frame and the screen? David told me it would be extremely minimal if any, but there is a chance due to the projector above the screen top. Just wanted to hear any real world experiences










-Omesh


----------



## gdemott

I am trying to determine if I should purchase the BW or standard no gain screen material.


My system:

Sony VPL-HS60

Distance from screen 12.5 feet

1:78 Screen Ratio

Screen Diag 96 inches


Any comments appreciated!


Gary


----------



## will_blueprint

I am going with the Brilliant white. I was told it is a better all around screen.


----------



## emptychair




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdemott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am trying to determine if I should purchase the BW or standard no gain screen material.
> 
> 
> My system:
> 
> Sony VPL-HS60
> 
> Distance from screen 12.5 feet
> 
> 1:78 Screen Ratio
> 
> Screen Diag 96 inches
> 
> 
> Any comments appreciated!
> 
> 
> Gary



I'd go with the BW, it's a very good screen and will help with the Sony's limited light output.


----------



## will_blueprint

Just ordered my Carada 102" brilliant white to be paired with my Mitsu HD1000. I cant wait to get it.


----------



## jmorton

My 110" Classic Cinema White is on the way for my Mits HD1000. Can't wait to get rid of this sheet. I should have ironed it before tacking it up


----------



## buffexec

Just ordered my 126" BW and cant wait to pair it with my AX!




Walt


----------



## omesh

Just got confirmation that my 100" BW screen has shipped! I opted for the Criterion series over the Precision due to my HD70's offset (dont want to risk having a shadow..)


----------



## will_blueprint

I installed m carada today, all i can say is WOW and thanks Carada. Dave has to be one of the greatest people in customer service. It reallt made my Hd1000 pop. I was skeptical coming off a white wall, on how much improvement i would see. but it is like night and day. I am extremely amazed. I cant imagine a better looking pic witht he blueray. I highly recommend this product, and it only took 15 mins if not less to assemble and another 10 to install.


----------



## jmorton

My 110" Cinema Classic White Criterion has been up a couple of days now with my Mitsubishi HD1000. PLENTY of brightness with the CCW in my light controlled room running lamp in Low mode. I like the slightly better black levels of the CCW. These screens are very easy to assemble and hang. Couldn't have been much easier. Looks very nice when hung too.


As everyone says, Carada has a very nice product at reasonable prices with excellent customer service. Very helpful during the decision process, quick shipment and delivery and very well packed and protected during shipment. I definitely recommend them.


----------



## Melcher Hannes

A beautiful good day. Have jemmand from you does photos already geshen from production with Carada screen? Is that a product 100% larva in the USA? greeting Hannes


----------



## phobus

Wow! My 88" BW Precision screen came yesterday and compared to my Greywolf I 92" its a knockout. The surface of the BW screen is smoooth and the picture looks so so much richer I can't believe it. Snow looks like snow!! I think this is a (slightly) bigger upgrade for me than going from a 480P projector to the HD1000.


Installation was pretty easy ... I am all thumbs and installed it by myself in a little over an hour (not counting the time to go to Home Depot to pick up the right anchors).


----------



## Soybean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phobus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow! My 88" BW Precision screen came yesterday and compared to my Greywolf I 92" its a knockout. The surface of the BW screen is smoooth and the picture looks so so much richer I can't believe it. Snow looks like snow!!



Interesting! I'm trying to decide between Graywolf and Carada. So the texture of the Graywolf is too noticeable, eh?


----------



## phobus

I noticed the grain a little when I first got the GW, but it never bothered me. Its just that after watching that screen for so long, the smoothness of the BW screen really stands out.


Compared to the GW:


Pros:

- Smooth picture, no grain or sparklies

- Richer colors, even brightness where ever I sit

- Whiter whites

- Looks - the Precision looks like a big plasma screen mounted on the wall

- Flat screen - the GW pull down developed waves

- No penalty for ceiling mounting


Cons:

- Dark scenes not as dark as I would like with a HD1000. IMO this is more of an issue with the projector than with the screen, as I will be keeping the screen long after I'm done with this PJ. The GW is better in this regard, but not a whole lot better.


----------



## Soybean

Sweet. I just hope that a Brilliant White screen paired with an AX100U won't blind me with an explosion of photons.


The room I have will be totally light controlled (basement) BUT I can see myself wanting to watch movies in readable light, or playing video games with friends in light. I don't know which of Carada's screen materials best serves this dual-use, but so far the people at Carada are steering me towards BW.


----------



## Illya Friedman

Anyone here have experience with both a Da-lite Perm Wall and Carada Precision screen?


I'm wondering how big a difference there is in the assembly and installation of the two products.


Thanks,


I.


----------



## kel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Soybean* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interesting! I'm trying to decide between Graywolf and Carada. So the texture of the Graywolf is too noticeable, eh?



I have a GW and the texture is the reason I am reading the Carada thread







It seems to be one of those things that can fall on the line anywhere between not bothering people at all and driving them crazy (my case).


For me, I am sadly at a stalemate, trying to decide between the Carada BW and a Dalite HP, both of which seem to get rave reviews and have no apparent texture (from the reviews).


----------



## imuesmail

please help;

I have a Sanyo Z2, DIY Parkland Plastic screen 100 inch screen, basement HT with complete light contol, dark red side walls but white ceiling, viewing distnace about 12-14 feet'


Usually watch DVD movies in the dark, but occassional sport get togethers.


Would a Carada screen be that much better compared to my DIY? I am willing to spend the money if people have noticed a significant improvement in PQ ( say 20% better with Carada). I value color vibrancy more than the darkest blacks. Which screen material?


Thanks in advance,

Imu


----------



## tlllava

The glowing reviews and comments by people on this thread have me interested in a BW 106" Carada screen. I was on the fence over white vs. grey for a while but the information in the thread below helped convince me that white was the way to go. (The information gets better as the thread goes on.)

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=769423 


Here is my last question:


Stewart reworked the coating on thier ST130 screen to be finer so as to provide better resoultion for 1080 projectors. Does Carada use a coating and is it fine enough for 1080? The reviews are old enough to most likely have been made with a 720 projector.


Thanks,

Tom


----------



## tlllava

What, no takers?


----------



## emptychair




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tlllava* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What, no takers?



Have you tried emailing or calling Carada?


----------



## Makomachine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tlllava* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What, no takers?



Good question - just don't know the answer. I'm actually in the market for a BW 118" as well for my new RS1 arriving hopefully in Feb./Mar and would love to hear the response as well.


While you have them on the phone, ask them if they have a higher gain screen in development that is retroreflective with a wider viewing cone than the HP and doesn't suffer from sparklies.


----------



## jon_vogel

Why does everyone buy the BW and not the CCW?


I definitely don't need the gain for my light controlled room. I'm surprised everyone else does (I see a lot of people with light controlled rooms buying BW).


As for light getting through CCW instead of being absorbed... why do I care as long as it is not reflected and keeps my gain at 1.0? Especially if the light just goes through to a black wall. You could always cover the screen back with felt if your wall is white.


Thicker material is an advantage I guess for long term durability. But I don't want to sacrifice black levels.


Is there an advantage I'm missing?


----------



## jmorton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jon_vogel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why does everyone buy the BW and not the CCW?
> 
> 
> I definitely don't need the gain for my light controlled room. I'm surprised everyone else does (I see a lot of people with light controlled rooms buying BW).
> 
> 
> As for light getting through CCW instead of being absorbed... why do I care as long as it is not reflected and keeps my gain at 1.0? Especially if the light just goes through to a black wall. You could always cover the screen back with felt if your wall is white.
> 
> 
> Thicker material is an advantage I guess for long term durability. But I don't want to sacrifice black levels.
> 
> 
> Is there an advantage I'm missing?



I have wondered that myself. I have a light controlled room. I recently bought a CCW for my Mits HD1000 based on recommendations from Carada and my viewing of the samples. The CCW sample had slightly better black levels and generally produced a slightly better image. I was leaning toward a BW based on all the comments I had read but My wife, son and I all picked the CCW from the "lineup" of samples. I am running the Mits on low lamp mode and it is plenty bright even with lights on.


The BW material may have been slightly thicker, but the CCW material seems very durable. I don't anticipate any problems with that.


----------



## Reid_T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmorton* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have wondered that myself. I have a light controlled room. I recently bought a CCW for my Mits HD1000 based on recommendations from Carada and my viewing of the samples. The CCW sample had slightly better black levels and generally produced a slightly better image. I was leaning toward a BW based on all the comments I had read but My wife, son and I all picked the CCW from the "lineup" of samples. I am running the Mits on low lamp mode and it is plenty bright even with lights on.
> 
> 
> The BW material may have been slightly thicker, but the CCW material seems very durable. I don't anticipate any problems with that.



I've been pondering this a lot lately too (I also have the MIT1000U). Side-by-side, I consistently prefer the CCW next to the BW, if only by a little bit, but that doesn't seem to be the way the crowd is going, or is what Carada is recommending. I've got 4 kids whose passion is throwing hot wheels cars, so durability is certainly a consideration, but the last problem I have in my room with this projector is brightness - on low-lamp mode, projected on a very low-gain gold wall, it still lights up the whole room. I'd rather have darker blacks than any more brightness.


At any rate, its encouraging to hear you're happy with the CCW.


-Reid


----------



## teknoguy

I'll throw in my recommendation for the CCW.

After going thru many samples by lots of manufacturers, the CCW was the best choice for me with an Infocus 7205 in a light controlled basement HT room.


I was PM'd by a few folks who were also told to go with the BW over the CCW and wanted to know why I went against the grain, so to speak.


All I can say is that I'm very happy with the choice!

-t


----------



## Ausdaddy

Oh, no. I just ordered the BW last night and now I'm wavering based on these comments. I didn't have time to wait on samples as I needed to get my screen for a party in a couple weeks. I have a AX100 and a light controlled room. Should I switch to CCW?


----------



## PCMusicGuy

I chose the BW because of the limited light control I have. Had I had total light control I probably would have gone with the CCW.


----------



## Ausdaddy

I just talked to Rex at Carada and I believe that I made the right choice. Thanks Rex. Great customer service!


----------



## jon_vogel

I just corresponded with Carada and David Giles brought up a good point - the projector bulb will lose 30-50% of it brightness over time. This is a huge drop - more than the difference between the CCW and HCG gains. I was trying to optimize the white levels with a new projector.


On the other hand, I don't want to stare at an overly bright screen for a hundred hours until it comes down to a comfortable level. So I'm looking into using a bright screen with a neutral density filter and the projector lamp on "low". I can then remove the filter and/or set the lamp on "high" as the bulb ages.


Prompt replies from Carada though!


----------



## Makomachine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jon_vogel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just corresponded with Carada and David Giles brought up a good point - the projector bulb will lose 30-50% of it brightness over time. This is a huge drop - more than the difference between the CCW and HCG gains. I was trying to optimize the white levels with a new projector.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, I don't want to stare at an overly bright screen for a hundred hours until it comes down to a comfortable level. So I'm looking into using a bright screen with a neutral density filter and the projector lamp on "low". I can then remove the filter and/or set the lamp on "high" as the bulb ages.
> 
> 
> Prompt replies from Carada though!



That sounds like EXACTLY what I would do - get the most from your bulb and optimize brightness over time.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jon_vogel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just corresponded with Carada and David Giles brought up a good point - the projector bulb will lose 30-50% of it brightness over time. This is a huge drop - more than the difference between the CCW and HCG gains. I was trying to optimize the white levels with a new projector.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, I don't want to stare at an overly bright screen for a hundred hours until it comes down to a comfortable level. So I'm looking into using a bright screen with a neutral density filter and the projector lamp on "low". I can then remove the filter and/or set the lamp on "high" as the bulb ages.
> 
> 
> Prompt replies from Carada though!



That's what some folks try to do if they're afraid they may have too much light coming out of their pj. Run the lamp at low-power or use an ND filter to cut light by half. Then as the bulb gets to half-life, remove filter or go to high-power.


-t


----------



## emptychair

As long as the extra fan noise in high lamp mode doesn't bother you...


----------



## John Ballentine

In direct A/B full size (not swatch) comparisons - I preferred CCW over BW in my light controlled theater using a Panny 700. I stapled thin black carpet behind the CCW screen to absorb any pass-thru light. The CCW definitely had better black level. Been using the CCW for over three years now (w/ 3 projectors) and it's been fabulous.


Will be interesting soon when I match up the CCW to a JVC RS1 - which has 15,000:1 native (no DI) on/off contrast (vs. Panny's 750:1) Will no longer need the help w/ the black level the CCW provides - and may then prefer BW (for a little extra punch).


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Ballentine* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In direct A/B full size (not swatch) comparisons - I preferred CCW over BW in my light controlled theater using a Panny 700. I stapled thin black carpet behind the CCW screen to absorb any pass-thru light. The CCW definitely had better black level. Been using the CCW for over three years now (w/ 3 projectors) and it's been fabulous.
> 
> 
> Will be interesting soon when I match up the CCW to a JVC RS1 - which has 15,000:1 native (no DI) on/off contrast (vs. Panny's 750:1) Will no longer need the help w/ the black level the CCW provides - and may then prefer BW (for a little extra punch).



That will be quite a match up John!

From what I've read in the AVS thread the RS1 has some amazing potential.

Hope you post back with what you see.


-t


----------



## imuesmail

I received the samples from Carada today and taped them up in three different positions on my DIY screen. I then watched my reference DVD movie- Finding Nemo.


Here is my question: is this a fair way to compare different materials?? Is it almost mandatory to have the full screens side by side for a true comparison??


Thanks,

IAE


----------



## jmorton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imuesmail* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I received the samples from Carada today and taped them up in three different positions on my DIY screen. I then watched my reference DVD movie- Finding Nemo.
> 
> 
> Here is my question: is this a fair way to compare different materials?? Is it almost mandatory to have the full screens side by side for a true comparison??
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> IAE



I put my samples side by side taped to my temporary sheet hanging on the wall so that I could get get a good comparison. I wanted to see the same thing on each sample to the extent possible. As I watched, I would also occasionally pause my DVD or DVR and compare the samples.


Having very large samples or full screen would be the best way of course but not practical in most situations.


----------



## vfrjim

thread was disappearing...


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vfrjim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> thread was disappearing...




Folks must be busy watching movies on their Carada screens.










-t


----------



## redwings25

Anyone have the Sanyo Z5 with the BW screen? I received some samples and the blacks look washed out and gray compared to the CCW sample. Can you calibrate the projector to fix this or will the blacks always look this way on the BW Screen?


----------



## exm

Interesting: Rex from Carada adviced me to get a BW screen over a HGC in a BRIGHT room (no light control) with a AE900 ("the AE900U doesn't have the lumens power to overcome the negative gain of the Grey material and stay in the SMPTE standard"). I always thought that Grey was the way to go in these type of rooms.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *exm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interesting: Rex from Carada adviced me to get a BW screen over a HGC in a BRIGHT room (no light control) with a AE900 ("the AE900U doesn't have the lumens power to overcome the negative gain of the Grey material and stay in the SMPTE standard"). I always thought that Grey was the way to go in these type of rooms.



Well, the BW has a higher gain than the HGC. And in a BRIGHT room, that higher gain will be able to show off more of the picture. If you had more light control the grey would deepen the blacks (more contrast) BUT you loose overall "brightness" of the picture.


Have him send you samples of each and put them up on the wall that you'll be using, under the same light conditions and project a movie up onto them and judge yourself. Yes, it's tough with 8x10" sample sizes but it'll give you a better idea and why he suggested what he did.


-t


----------



## exm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, the BW has a higher gain than the HGC. And in a BRIGHT room, that higher gain will be able to show off more of the picture. If you had more light control the grey would deepen the blacks (more contrast) BUT you loose overall "brightness" of the picture.
> 
> 
> Have him send you samples of each and put them up on the wall that you'll be using, under the same light conditions and project a movie up onto them and judge yourself. Yes, it's tough with 8x10" sample sizes but it'll give you a better idea and why he suggested what he did.
> 
> 
> -t



Excellent suggestion, thanks!


----------



## KMR

I have the HD1000U throwing about a 100" image from ~13 feet away. The room is 12 x 17 feet. The walls are covered with tan-colored panelling halfway up, and the the upper halves and the ceiling are painted flat white.


Would the CCW be a good choice for me? I'm thinking that the HCG would be a tad too dark, while the BW would kill any kind of black levels for me.


Light control in the room isn't too terribly bad; it's pretty dark in there without the projector on. However, I'm sure my image (thrown onto just the white wall at the moment) is washed out some from the white surrounding areas.


----------



## YoungOne

Im trying to figure out what screen i should use as well. Ive got a Ae-1000u coming soon and its gonna be 18ft from wall projecting 106'' screen. Using the calculator on projector central it is telling me that 1.0 gain would be too dark and i need to go higher. Should i just get the bw and then use low lamp mode and then if i need to in the future i can just take off low lamp mode after the bulb burns in. I also have full light control and dark walls.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boostified* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Im trying to figure out what screen i should use as well. Ive got a Ae-1000u coming soon and its gonna be 18ft from wall projecting 106'' screen. Using the calculator on projector central it is telling me that 1.0 gain would be too dark and i need to go higher. Should i just get the bw and then use low lamp mode and then if i need to in the future i can just take off low lamp mode after the bulb burns in. I also have full light control and dark walls.




Both you and KMR should call Carada and find out what they recommend.

They've worked with all sorts of projectors and lighting conditions and would have a very good idea on what would work.


They're very friendly and helpful people to deal with.


-t


----------



## YoungOne

Yea that isnt a bad idea. Im gonna call them this week and see what they say about it.


----------



## Casino Kaz

After reviewing their screen samples, I went with the BW and couldn't be more pleased.

I have IN 76 projector, with complete light control, and this screen is perfect. My feeling is that there are many ways to dim a projector, but you can't make a screen brighter.

Work with the folks from Carada, they're very helpful.


----------



## Sax

Just got my 110 16.9 Carada bw screen lastnight, wow what a great screen it is. The phone support is great and how the screen came packaged is super. The pq now, much better then my old Goo screen.


----------



## nel69

me to trying to figure out what screen i should use as well. coming soon rs1 screen dont no carada bw 106'' someone have in rs1 on that screen ?


----------



## enthused

I have been trying to email Carada and have been getting error messages. Does anyone have a phone number or alternative way of contacting them? Or, has anyone else experienced this problem? Thanks


----------



## micah323

can anyone give their impression of how much better(more upscale) looking the criterion series is over the basic one. It looks nice in the closeup of the bevel on their website, but I dont know how visible this will be from a distance. I do like the thicker frame, which make it look more like a picture frame, but that also eats up some width so it may limit screen size.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *micah323* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> can anyone give their impression of how much better(more upscale) looking the criterion series is over the basic one. It looks nice in the closeup of the bevel on their website, but I dont know how visible this will be from a distance. I do like the thicker frame, which make it look more like a picture frame, but that also eats up some width so it may limit screen size.



It is wider than the basic one but I bought it for the "look".

I'm not limited for wall space so the extra couple of inches didn't come into play.


It is a nice looking frame and I was impressed with it after putting it up. Glad I got it. To be honest though, once the movie starts and the lights come down, it disappears.


-t


----------



## micah323

thanks technoguy. If I get a screen it will be on the main wall in my great room. So if it is a better looking screen when the lights are on and the projector is not running i would be happy to pay the extra $100 or so.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *micah323* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> thanks technoguy. If I get a screen it will be on the main wall in my great room. So if it is a better looking screen when the lights are on and the projector is not running i would be happy to pay the extra $100 or so.



Go for it, I think the Criterion screens look great and give a very classy look to a home theater -- here's my 114 incher:


----------



## David_MSP

Does anyone know if Carada might be planning to do an acoustically transparent screen in the near future? Last I checked with them, shortly before placing my order last year, they had no intention at the time.


----------



## Dan Hitchman

How about curved 2.35:1 screens?


----------



## Nathans_Dad

I'll throw my $.02 in here, I just bought and installed a 118" Criterion series in Brilliant White, 1.78:1. This was my first home theater project, my father-in-law and I did all the construction, etc. I chose Carada because of the good reviews here and on the net as well as the great value. I cannot say enough about this screen and the company behind it. I have NEVER (and I really mean that) seen such fantastic customer service. David Giles responded to e-mail questions literally in 15-20 minutes. I was floored. The screen is of fantastic quality and looks better than the multi-$1,000 screens you see on display in the high end home theater stores. I ordered the brilliant white screen because I had some concerns about the lumen output of my new Panny AE-1000u, especially on a 118" screen. The PJ is mounted about 14' from the screen (near the minimum throw for that size) and the picture is AMAZING. No problems with blacks at all, even with the higher gain screen and a not totally light controlled room (I have blinds and curtains on the windows, but the blackout fabric isn't installed yet.


Anyhow, for what it is worth, I cannot imagine another screen company beating this one for value, quality and customer service.


----------



## JSwarce

I will echo Nathans-Dad's comments.


I dealt with David Giles as well and he was very helpful in screen suggestions. I settled on a Criterion BW 2.35:1 screen, 112" wide. Outstanding screen! I am using a AX-100 from about 12.5', no anamorphic lens (yet), so I use the zoom method for now. Total light control in a dedicated basement theater room.


Fit and finish was excellent. I loved the included white gloves (nice touch). The Criterion screen gives a very high class look to the theater room when it the lights are up. I could not be happier!


--John


----------



## Sherardp

Is anyone pairing the Carada BW with the JVC DLA HD1, Im thinking about the 134 inch screen and was wondering if the JVC will be too dim for that size screen. Room is dark with black ceiling, and is 19 w x 22 d with 8ft ceiling.


----------



## gja

Looking for a good screen for an HC5000. 92-106", total light control in room. Any suggestions?


----------



## thor44

I just wanted to chime in on Carada for a moment. I have a Criterion 100" BW 1:78 and it is FABULOUS! I too read all the comments about the value and the customer service. I thought, OK I'll give them a try.

Let me tell you, nothing can compare to the products they offer and the service/help they provide. I wish somobody like JD Power would survey their customer service. I give them 200%. David Giles helped me numerous times before and after my purchase. Many companies will abandon you after the sale ( car dealers come to mind ) - not Carada.

You will be impressed just as I was.


----------



## Dontan

I just orderd a custom BW Criterion 12' wide scope screen. The service and advice have been top notch. I am looking forward to getting it. My room is under construction now but should be ready in about 4 weeks. I am using the JVC RS1 pj with a Panamorph UH380 motorized anamorphic lens. My wall and ceiling colors are grey and black. I will post when it is up and running. So far I am really happy that I went with Carada and not Stewart at a much higher cost. Also I will get my screen much faster than if I ordered a Stewart.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dontan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just orderd a custom BW Criterion 12' wide scope screen. The service and advice have been top notch. I am looking forward to getting it. My room is under construction now but should be ready in about 4 weeks. I am using the JVC RS1 pj with a Panamorph UH380 motorized anamorphic lens. My wall and ceiling colors are grey and black. I will post when it is up and running. So far I am really happy that I went with Carada and not Stewart at a much higher cost. Also I will get my screen much faster than if I ordered a Stewart.



Let me know when you have the pics of your setup done. Sounds great!


-t


----------



## Groto

Hi, I'm interested in a 100in diagonal Carada screen. My dedicated theater room is about 15x19 and we will be using the Panasonic AE-1000u projector. The room has no windows. The ceiling will be black and the wall with the screen will be covered in a black curtain. The walls and floor and very dark red. The projector will be mounted about 11ft from the screen. I am thinking about getting the BW Carada screen since this is a somewhat dimmer projector. What do you all think?


----------



## emptychair

That is an excellent choice


----------



## Njmurvin

I'm switching from electric to fixed (tired of waves). I currently have a Dalite with HCMW.


Has anyone compared the Carada BW to the Black Flame (the one you buy ready-made)? I have an AE700 throwing about 20' in a reasonably well light-controlled room. So, I need something pretty bright.


I am considering a Carada Precision or a BF with a DIY frame. While I am capable of making the frame, I'd rather buy something that looks good. I can't use the Criterion frame because its fatter frame won't work where I want to put it.


Also, would the Carada need to be placed right against the wall? Where I plan on putting it, it would be hanging about 12" from the wall. So, some light could get behind it. It's not a problem with the BF. Is it a problem with the Carada?


----------



## raylock

I suggest that you send an email to Carada with your question. They are extremely helpful and in my case initially recommended a screen from another manufacturer. I ultimately bought a Carada BW and am very happy with it.


Ray



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Njmurvin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Also, would the Carada need to be placed right against the wall? Where I plan on putting it, it would be hanging about 12" from the wall. So, some light could get behind it. It's not a problem with the BF. Is it a problem with the Carada?


----------



## Man-o-war

I have the 110" BW fixed in a bat cave with an HD-1 and it looks stunning. Very pleased with the screen. Easy to put together and mount.


Throw distance at 16 feet, btw.


----------



## ht guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll throw in my recommendation for the CCW.
> 
> After going thru many samples by lots of manufacturers, the CCW was the best choice for me with an Infocus 7205 in a light controlled basement HT room.
> 
> 
> I was PM'd by a few folks who were also told to go with the BW over the CCW and wanted to know why I went against the grain, so to speak.
> 
> 
> All I can say is that I'm very happy with the choice!
> 
> -t



Any other IF 7205 or 7210 users care to chime in?


Do you prefer BW or CCW in a light controlled basement HT?


----------



## poolshark920

Anyone pair a Carada BW with either an Epson Home or Pro Cinema 1080 by any chance?


Mel


----------



## CobraKai_00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *poolshark920* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone pair a Carada BW with either an Epson Home or Pro Cinema 1080 by any chance?
> 
> 
> Mel



I did -- 100" BW with Epson Home. I've gotten tons of compliments about the PQ and the "theater-like" experience.


To me -- the brights/whites look phenominal (as advertised..."brilliant white") but the blacks aren't the best; bear in mind I am comparing this pj/screen combo's blacks quite unfairly to a sony CRT with great blacks.


If I had to do it over again, I would choose the Classic Cinema White to get a better black...this was exactly what David Giles told me to expect but I went for the brighter whites -- I figured I could run the pj dimmer with the BW and still get good blacks, maybe once I tweak the pj fully I'll figure it out.


Either way, the Carada screen earns a huge thumbs up from me; this was after side by side comparisons with swatches from other "mainstream" screen co's.


----------



## Sherardp

How do you think the JVC would handle the BW screen with its higher contrast ratio. Being that the HD1 is known for its CRT like black level do you think it would throw a better pic on the BW screen or the Classic Cinema White? Advise


----------



## raylock

Ditto. I went with the BW because we use the screen for tv during the day (multi-purpose room). I love the screen and the BW combination. I may not be as sensitive to blacks as many on this forum. For me, it's a perfect combination.


Best

Ray



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CobraKai_00* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I did -- 100" BW with Epson Home. I've gotten tons of compliments about the PQ and the "theater-like" experience.
> 
> 
> To me -- the brights/whites look phenominal (as advertised..."brilliant white") but the blacks aren't the best; bear in mind I am comparing this pj/screen combo's blacks quite unfairly to a sony CRT with great blacks.
> 
> 
> If I had to do it over again, I would choose the Classic Cinema White to get a better black...this was exactly what David Giles told me to expect but I went for the brighter whites -- I figured I could run the pj dimmer with the BW and still get good blacks, maybe once I tweak the pj fully I'll figure it out.
> 
> 
> Either way, the Carada screen earns a huge thumbs up from me; this was after side by side comparisons with swatches from other "mainstream" screen co's.


----------



## poolshark920

Thanks for the reply. Having the brights/whites stand out is more important to me for what I'm using it for. I will be watching mostly sports/animes and gaming, so, for the most part, I'm not too big on black levels. And besides, it will be in my living room, which is far from a batcave (white walls, big windows, etc). Worrying about optimum black levels in that environment seems futile from what I researched.


However, from the reviews I read the overall contrast, including black levels is pretty good. I'm sure the black levels of most digital projectors compared to your CRT, with maybe the RS1 as the exception, will pale in comparison.


Let me know how your post-calibration results turn out. I'm considering getting mine calibrated as well.


Thanks,

Mel



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CobraKai_00* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I did -- 100" BW with Epson Home. I've gotten tons of compliments about the PQ and the "theater-like" experience.
> 
> 
> To me -- the brights/whites look phenominal (as advertised..."brilliant white") but the blacks aren't the best; bear in mind I am comparing this pj/screen combo's blacks quite unfairly to a sony CRT with great blacks.
> 
> 
> If I had to do it over again, I would choose the Classic Cinema White to get a better black...this was exactly what David Giles told me to expect but I went for the brighter whites -- I figured I could run the pj dimmer with the BW and still get good blacks, maybe once I tweak the pj fully I'll figure it out.
> 
> 
> Either way, the Carada screen earns a huge thumbs up from me; this was after side by side comparisons with swatches from other "mainstream" screen co's.


----------



## jlanzy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dontan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just orderd a custom BW Criterion 12' wide scope screen. The service and advice have been top notch. I am looking forward to getting it. My room is under construction now but should be ready in about 4 weeks. I am using the JVC RS1 pj with a Panamorph UH380 motorized anamorphic lens. My wall and ceiling colors are grey and black. I will post when it is up and running. So far I am really happy that I went with Carada and not Stewart at a much higher cost. Also I will get my screen much faster than if I ordered a Stewart.



Please do post your opinion on your set up. I'm planning on the 10ft wide BW for a CIH with the same lens and sled for the RS1. I'm waiting a little closer to the release of the Radiance in Sept for the horizontal stretch. I too, have decided after reading so many posts on the Carada BW to forgo the ST130. I have the stewart UM150 now for my sony g70 fp and it is beautiful with the deluxe luxus border but the Criterion series appears almost identical at about 1/3 the cost. And so many have claimed that distinguishing between the two is nearly impossible, so what I'm saving on the screen is going towards the Radiance.


----------



## wagsgt

Is anyone using the classic cinema white with the Mits 1000? I have samples of CCW and BW and the CCW seems too look better with the bw washing out dark scenes. Now the projector only has 33hr on it but will it dim that much? It seems alot of people are happy with the BW and Mits 1000?? Thanks


----------



## rboster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wagsgt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone using the classic cinema white with the Mits 1000? I have samples of CCW and BW and the CCW seems too look better with the bw washing out dark scenes. Now the projector only has 33hr on it but will it dim that much? It seems alot of people are happy with the BW and Mits 1000?? Thanks



My BenQ has about 500 hours on it. I tried all three of the Carada material compared to the Firehawk screen I currently have (and am selling in the display classifieds area







).


The gray was too dark, but produced terrific black levels vs the firehawk and other two carada samples.


When I compared the Classic white, it had terrific pop vs the BW and Firehawk...though the later two had a slight edge to the CW. The BW and firehawk were similar with colors and brightness.


The Classic white black level was better than the BW, but not as good as the Firehawk.... but in black level...firehawk was the winner between the CW and BW. The gray material produced the darkest black level, as one would expect.


Black Level

1) Gray/Carada

2) Firehawk /Stewart

3) Classic White/Carada (close to Firehawk, but side-by-side FH has an edge)

4) Brill. White/Carada


Brightness/Color pop


1) Brill. White

2) Firehawk (very close to BW, but hard to discern with the small screen samples)

3) Classic White

4) Gray


If I had my druthers, I would stick with the Firehawk for my set up...but due to price of buyiung a new screen...I have to go to a cheaper alternative in Carada. I chose Classic White as the best compromise between black level and brightness (colors/whites).


Ron


----------



## DarrenG

My RS-1 just showed up a few days ago, and it looks fantastic on a 120" diagonal Carada Brilliant White screen, driven primarily by a Toshiba HD-XA2. I've watched 4 films so far, and this is the first time I can say it feels as good as a trip to the local cinema. I've upgraded projectors every year or two (and put up the new screen a couple months ago), and all of a sudden I'm thinking it may be a very long time indeed before I have any desire to change anything.


In a light-controlled room with a 120" screen, and the RS-1 set to Cinema mode, the image is beautifully bright. I briefly experimented with "high power" mode on the lamp, but it was pointless... if anything it made it a bit too bright for my tastes. (Though it's good to know there's a little reserve when the bulb ages). When the projector is projecting "black" there's still a little light on the screen, so it's more of a very dark grey, but as soon as anything else shows up you don't notice that. Night scenes are beautiful.


I'd earlier been considering either a more reflective screen (would have been a bad idea -- no more brightness needed) or a grey screen (not needed: blacks are great as is), or a smaller screen (also not needed... in fact, I could imagine going up a size if I had room for it.) Looks like I made the right choice as it was. The only area I think could be improved is the fan noise... not loud, but louder than my old Sony HS51, and I'm considering a hush box.


I love this thing!


----------



## Sherardp

Just ordered my 126 inch screen from Carada. Room is 19x22x8.5. I initially wanted to go with the 134 but decided to be on the safe side and go for the 126. It would suck to have the screen arrive in Japan and not be able to use it in the room like I plan. Rex at Carada also suggested the 126 to be on the safe side, excellent group of guys there to work with. I will pair it up with my JVC HD1 as well.


----------



## tsb

^^Are Carada screens available for international shipment? I'm in Taiwan and having trouble finding 2.35:1 screens. I noticed you got one in Japan. I'm interested in the 128" Criterion BW.


Thanks!


----------



## Sherardp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tsb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ^^Are Carada screens available for international shipment? I'm in Taiwan and having trouble finding 2.35:1 screens. I noticed you got one in Japan. I'm interested in the 128" Criterion BW.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Yes they ship international, via fedex or bax global. Shoot an email to Rex and he will work up a quote, with shipping I paid $171+cost of 126 16.9 BW screen . So shoot them an email, and you will have it in no time. A studiotek 130 in the 123 in size is about 7000+ out here in Japan. You can find the Japanese prices here http://esearch.rakuten.co.jp/rms/sd/...&min=&max=&p=0 so the Carada was a easy choice for me.


----------



## JoeTiVo

Just wanted to jump in and say I ordered a Carada 118" BW Precision screen today. I can't say enough about the customer service I received from Rex. He followed up with me via email after my order to confirm the screen was going to be the best suited for my application. He took the time to go into great detail and helped me come to a decision I know I'm going to be happy with and that will be the best solution for my theater.


The screen will be matched up with a Panasonic AX100U (that I also ordered today) in a 21' x 13' x 6.8', completely light controled room. Now, I just have to wait for that dang UPS guy.


----------



## jmorton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wagsgt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone using the classic cinema white with the Mits 1000? I have samples of CCW and BW and the CCW seems too look better with the bw washing out dark scenes. Now the projector only has 33hr on it but will it dim that much? It seems alot of people are happy with the BW and Mits 1000?? Thanks



I have this combination. I compared the CCW and BW samples when my projector was brand new. The black levels were considerably better with the CCW and I chose it for that reason (also based on conversations with Carada). I have a light controlled room as well. With the brightness of the Mits 1000, I find the CCW to have sufficient brightness even on low power. I occasionally watch with lights on and will sometimes use high power for that but not always. I now have almost 400 hours on my bulb and any dimming has not been noticable. I still have a real "pop" to the picture. I am very happy with my CCW.


----------



## JoeTiVo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeTiVo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just wanted to jump in and say I ordered a Carada 118" BW Precision screen today...



Well, I received my screen on Saturday and proceeded to set it up. My RP TV sold almost immediately, so I'm going to have to use the projector and screen for viewing for the next 4 weeks or so until construction starts.


I couldn't be more pleased than I am with the quality of the screen, frame and picture it reflects. It's a great deal. I can't wait to see it in the finished room, but even now in the unfinished basement, it's pretty awesome. A couple of quick pics of the temporary setup:


----------



## Hoosier1

JoeTiVo - I have this exact same screen, and I know you'll be thrilled with it. It is a great screen at a great price.


----------



## JoeTiVo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hoosier1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> JoeTiVo - I have this exact same screen, and I know you'll be thrilled with it. It is a great screen at a great price.



Thanks! I already am. And I know it's really going to kick once I get it in the finished room.


----------



## Sherardp

Congrats and the screen looks great. My 126 showed up in Japan, I havent put it up yet. Still waiting on my project to get done as well.


----------



## JoeTiVo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sherardp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Congrats and the screen looks great. My 126 showed up in Japan, I havent put it up yet. Still waiting on my project to get done as well.



Thanks... yeah, the hard part was waiting. I was going to try and set it up just for testing and measuring whether the TV sold right away or not. But once the TV was gone so soon, I figured I might as well set it so we can watch for the next 4 weeks.


I guess we'll get two 'premieres' this way. The initial one we just had and then once again when the room is finished. And we'll have at least 2-3 weeks in between where we won't be able to use it while construction goes on, so that should help make the second premiere just as good, or better, than the first.


----------



## stevelavey

I am getting the JVC RS1 and want to know from you big screen guys how big can you go on screen size with a Carada and your RS1/HD1? Did you pick CCW or BW and what do you think of the brightness? Is it bright enough?


----------



## boiler1978

I really like what I see out of the Carada screens (BW swatch looks amazing). Wall mounting is not a viable option at this time. Has anyone tried or heard of a Carada fixed frame screen being ceiling mounted (i.e. from several hooks through eyelets)?


----------



## buddahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boiler1978* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I really like what I see out of the Carada screens (BW swatch looks amazing). Wall mounting is not a viable option at this time. Has anyone tried or heard of a Carada fixed frame screen being ceiling mounted (i.e. from several hooks through eyelets)?



Sure that is how I did my 110in bw.Very easy.Just drill 2 holes in top before you put your material on and install to eye bolts.It drills very easy.Alot of us Have done this.Some of us caddy corner are screen in big rooms from the ceiling,My screen is out 2 ft from back wall so I have a chase behind it for my sub and speakers.BOB


----------



## boiler1978




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddahead* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sure that is how I did my 110in bw.Very easy.Just drill 2 holes in top before you put your material on and install to eye bolts.It drills very easy.Alot of us Have done this.Some of us caddy corner are screen in big rooms from the ceiling,My screen is out 2 ft from back wall so I have a chase behind it for my sub and speakers.BOB



Did you use the Precision or Criterion model? The Criterion looks to be more strudy, but also more expensive.


----------



## Sherardp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boiler1978* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you use the Precision or Criterion model? The Criterion looks to be more strudy, but also more expensive.



The Criterion is very sturdy and indeed a little more money, however if looks are what you want as well with the performance then its a no brainer. Both screens are excellent however the criterion does look a little better IMHO.


----------



## Hoosier1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevelavey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am getting the JVC RS1 and want to know from you big screen guys how big can you go on screen size with a Carada and your RS1/HD1? Did you pick CCW and BW and what do you think of the brightness? Is it bright enough?



I have the RS-1 paired with a 118" Carada BW. It is plenty bright at medium throw in a completely light-controlled room. I would imagine one could easily go until 10-15% bigger and still have adequate brightness.


----------



## mnn1265

I'm just about to pull the credit card out for a new Carada BW 134" screen. My seating is about 15' from the screen in a light-controlled HT and I have the itch to go big! I figure if it's too big I can always mask off a bit... hoping I won't have to though.


In any case I'll post my experiences with Carada. I did e-mail for screen recommendations and got a reply from a rep - he recommended the BW and he thought the 134" would be perfect.


----------



## Sherardp

The 134 will work but keep in mind, the pq will get dimmer as the bulb ages. I was in a dilenma between the 134 or the 126, I chose the 126 due to screen recommendation from Rex at Carada, I havent set mine up yet, but I did take it out the box and its huge. You can get the 134 to work however you will have about 13-14fl at max zoom mounted at about 13.5 feet. Still should be plenty bright. My screen took about 2 weeks to get to Japan, you wont be disappointed. The Criterion is a very classy looking screen by the way.


----------



## mnn1265




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sherardp* /forum/post/11352236
> 
> 
> The 134 will work but keep in mind, the pq will get dimmer as the bulb ages. I was in a dilenma between the 134 or the 126, I chose the 126 due to screen recommendation from Rex at Carada, I havent set mine up yet, but I did take it out the box and its huge. You can get the 134 to work however you will have about 13-14fl at max zoom mounted at about 13.5 feet. Still should be plenty bright. My screen took about 2 weeks to get to Japan, you wont be disappointed. The Criterion is a very classy looking screen by the way.



Actually, I don't think I represented the advice I got quite accurately. Both Rex and David from Carada were careful to warn me of the potential issues with such a large screen... especially considering that I currently have a Sanyo Z5!










I assured them that I plan to upgrade to a new 1080p after I see what comes out at CEDIA.


Like you Sherardp I was teetering on whether to go 126" or 134" but ultimately chose the 134" BW screen. My reasoning is that I can always mask a screen smaller but I can't make it larger. Plus, if I really like the screen I can keep it through several projectors and soon I suspect the new crops will be veritable light cannons by todays standards - I don't expect brightness to be a big issue in the near future with 1080p projectors.


It's my go-big gambit!


The other thing in my favor is that I have an almost all-black theater with strict light control so there will be no concern with ambient light pollution.


I do have to say that both Rex and David over at Carada have already demonstrated a commitment to providing great customer service. I initially e-mailed the generic e-mail address for Carada sales and to my surprise I received a prompt and thorough reply to my inquest from David. The information and advice was helpful in making my selection of a screen and when I finally placed my order for the 134" BW screen I received an e-mail from David almost right away that reminded me of the concerns of going with the large screen and in general to make sure I made an informed choice. Now, I know they have a 30 day return policy so it's in their own interest to make sure I buy the right product but I know few companies take the time for follow-up contact like David did. In fact, not only did David send me a message but so did Rex... basically he hadn't realized I was already corresponding with David and was also checking to make sure I was thoroughly informed about my choices. Both guys were professional and helpful and definitely instilled a sense of satisfaction that I made a good decision buying from their company.


I hope that experience continues through delivery and installation and I'll let all of you know how it goes. Up to now, I'm pleasantly surprised with the personal service I've received up-front.


----------



## Sherardp

excellent post mn1265, I cant wait to see your screen setup. Post pics when you can. I must have measured out the 126 and 134 screen a million times on my wall. Both screens are large. Im happy, and Im quite sure you will be. Wait until you see the frame on the Criterion. Projectorcentral shows only 11fl with max throw. I would definitely like to know your thoughts.


----------



## dj7675

I am in the final stages of picking out a screen for my JVC RS1. Deciding between 2 (both 2.35 aspect ratio). I want to go with the larger one but am concerned about brightness...Choices are 128inch dia or 136" dia. I will be using a Panamorph U85 lense + lumagen scaler for the 2.35 material and sliding the lense out of the way for 16:9 material. I currently have a model c high power pull down that is 106" diag 16:9. Any thoughts?


Darin


----------



## mnn1265




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sherardp* /forum/post/11365908
> 
> 
> excellent post mn1265, I cant wait to see your screen setup. Post pics when you can. I must have measured out the 126 and 134 screen a million times on my wall. Both screens are large. Im happy, and Im quite sure you will be. Wait until you see the frame on the Criterion. Projectorcentral shows only 11fl with max throw. I would definitely like to know your thoughts.



I did the same thing staring at marks on the wall before deciding on which size screen to get... they really are not much different in size at all.


I'm really going for performance in my home theater/media room so I'm putting in black carpeting, flat black paint on the walls and black GOM for the front AT wall. I seriously considered getting the Criterion screen after hearing so many good things about it but ultimately I wanted the smallest frame (i.e. 2") possible since I'm going to be mounting it close to the ceiling. The second reason is I figured with all black background either screen (with its black velvet frame cover material) will basically disappear once it is mounted.


I just received confirmation that my screen shipped today... wow that was fast! I don't see how they can keep up this kind of great service, just for fun I'll keep track here (I grade on a 4.0 grade scale







).


Carada customer experience report card:

Pre-order service: A

Ordering process: A

Handling time: A


I'll be sure to take pictures to show how things go after delivery...


----------



## mnn1265




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dj7675* /forum/post/11374977
> 
> 
> I am in the final stages of picking out a screen for my JVC RS1. Deciding between 2 (both 2.35 aspect ratio). I want to go with the larger one but am concerned about brightness...Choices are 128inch dia or 136" dia. I will be using a Panamorph U85 lense + lumagen scaler for the 2.35 material and sliding the lense out of the way for 16:9 material. I currently have a model c high power pull down that is 106" diag 16:9. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> Darin



All I can say is I wish I had your projector!










I can't say that I'm familiar with 2.35 AR screens but I'd venture to say that you can apply the same rationale that I did for making your selection: namely that you can always mask a large screen to look smaller but you can't make a small screen larger.


Both Rex and David at Carada were so helpful and responsive that I can't help but suggest you send them an e-mail with you room size, specs, wishes etc. and see what they recommend. They really seem to know thier stuff.


----------



## ht guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dj7675* /forum/post/11374977
> 
> 
> I am in the final stages of picking out a screen for my JVC RS1. Deciding between 2 (both 2.35 aspect ratio). I want to go with the larger one but am concerned about brightness...Choices are 128inch dia or 136" dia. I will be using a Panamorph U85 lense + lumagen scaler for the 2.35 material and sliding the lense out of the way for 16:9 material. I currently have a model c high power pull down that is 106" diag 16:9. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> Darin



I'm no expert, but based on my limited knowledge:


Ideally, the pj should be at the maximum distance from the screen and zoomed in as far as it will go (or close to as far as it will go) for the desired image height. This will minimize distortion.


If you can get to 52" height (isn't that the 136?) based on your pj location (and with it zoomed in as far as it will go) then you can consider the 136, otherwise you might want to look into the 128.


----------



## mnn1265

My new Carada screen arrived yesterday the 28th and the package looks (long) good with no damage... Can't wait to open it up and take a look! Too bad I'm not quite ready to install it - next week I'll be ready for it.


----------



## buddahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boiler1978* /forum/post/11316656
> 
> 
> Did you use the Precision or Criterion model? The Criterion looks to be more strudy, but also more expensive.



I have the Criterion.It does not cost that much more and it looks killer,BOB


----------



## Tony S

Still testing screen material and size for my new pj.

The more material I shift around, the more I seem to like the BW.

I'd be very interested in knowing at what size you find the standard DVD picture being too soft or difficult to focus.

Presently viewing at 96" X 41" (104). Seating distance in my room is fixed at 10' from the screen wall. JVC presently has an ND2 filter temporarily affixed 'till the bulb ages a bit.

Any input on your experience is appreciated.

Tony


----------



## JoshuaL

After comparing a bunch of screen materials (3 from Stewart, 3 from Carada) I went with a 114" Precision Carada screen w/ Brilliant White material. The only material I thought looked better (brightness and blacks) was the Firehawk G3, but the viewing angle was too restrictive. Our basement is relatively open and the outer seats had noticeable brightness issues. Of course, it would have been hard enough to justify the cost of a Stewart screen but the fact that I couldn't tell a significant difference between Carada BW and Stewart's UltraMatte 150 & StudioTek 130 made the decision easy.


I went with the Precision frame simply to maximize the viewable area. The frame is barely an inch below the ceiling and the bottom is barely above the center speaker ... the Criterion frame, while attractive, would have cost precious inches as I couldn't have used the 114" size. Either way, the screen is beautiful, even better than I expected, and the fabric covering the frame is outstanding. Absorbs light way better than the black plastic & metal surrounding my last screen (manual roll-down Draper Premier). I'll post a picture soon. Very pleased!


----------



## jlanzy

Does the BW screen have a 'preferred' height position for the projector (RS1) in relation to the top of the screen? In other words, does the screen look best with projector level with top of screen, above, or lower, say just above the top of the viewers heads? Or, doesn't it matter for this screen gain?

I have the ability to place the projector lens 5" above the top of the screen, level or about 6-7" below top of screen.

joe


----------



## milacqua




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshuaL* /forum/post/11582601
> 
> 
> After comparing a bunch of screen materials (3 from Stewart, 3 from Carada) I went with a 114" Precision Carada screen w/ Brilliant White material. The only material I thought looked better (brightness and blacks) was the Firehawk G3, but the viewing angle was too restrictive. Our basement is relatively open and the outer seats had noticeable brightness issues. Of course, it would have been hard enough to justify the cost of a Stewart screen but the fact that I couldn't tell a significant difference between Carada BW and Stewart's UltraMatte 150 & StudioTek 130 made the decision easy.
> 
> 
> I went with the Precision frame simply to maximize the viewable area. The frame is barely an inch below the ceiling and the bottom is barely above the center speaker ... the Criterion frame, while attractive, would have cost precious inches as I couldn't have used the 114" size. Either way, the screen is beautiful, even better than I expected, and the fabric covering the frame is outstanding. Absorbs light way better than the black plastic & metal surrounding my last screen (manual roll-down Draper Premier). I'll post a picture soon. Very pleased!



I would very much like to see the picture of the Precision frame. I am in the same boat as you in that I would like the Criterion because everyone says it looks better on the wall but space is factor. A few inches here or there can make a big difference for me.


----------



## klemsaba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *milacqua* /forum/post/11718318
> 
> 
> I would very much like to see the picture of the Precision frame. I am in the same boat as you in that I would like the Criterion because everyone says it looks better on the wall but space is factor. A few inches here or there can make a big difference for me.



Don't forget you also save $$$! BTW, I bought the Criterion BW 136" 2.35:1 screen. I love it!


----------



## mstevens372

I have a few questions that I hope some of you can answer for me, regarding Carada screens. I am seriously interested in buying one hopefully this month but I have a few questions/concerns about what I might be getting myself into.


First, let's talk about size. Now I have a 127" 16:9 screen right now but due to limitations in my room, I'm unable to go too much bigger than that.


With that said, I have my mind pretty set on a 134" 16:9 screen. It's only just a few inches bigger than the one I have now so I doubt I'll have any issues with it whatsoever...


My question is this: I'm thinking about going with a Criterion Series frame, only because it's bigger than the Precision frame and I want to have as much maximum impact as possible when people see the framing of the screen. Does the 134" screen actually measure from WITHIN the frame (the inside of the frame) or does the actual 3.5" frame border count as part of the screen size?


In other words, if I went with a 134" screen, would it be 137.5" with the border, or would I actually be getting only 129.5 inches of screen, plus the 3.5 extra inches of the frame? This is quite important as I do have space issues.


My second question: How do people with fixed screens keep them clean? Obviously with pull-down screens, one can leave the screen up 99.9% of the time and only bring it down when watching a movie. My room is very, very, very dirty. It's a garage that has tons of dirt everywhere. I have a fixed screen now which is just screen material that I nailed to the wall and it is super dirty, filthy, disgusting and it can not be cleaned because it's horrible material. Knowing what I know about how much dirt can gather on the screen, it's important to know how I would go about cleaning it. Obviously, my best option would be a pull-down screen, but if other people can have fixed-screens, then there MUST be some sort of way of keeping them clean or at least cleaning them when they need to. How do you all keep your screens clean and/or how do you clean them when they get dirty?


Finally and probably most importantly, let's talk about the screen gain. Now I read a professional review out there on Carada screens and something really shocked me to the core. I don't have the review anymore, but I'm sure that if we looked hard enough, it would be easy to find. According to the professional reviewer, the screen material that Carada uses actually absorbs 40% light output.


What this means of course is that getting the ideal 1.0 screen gain for the truest image possible is completely out of the question. I've always wanted to go with a 1.0 screen only because it's the most truthful image you can get out of the projector. But if what this professional reviewer says is true, then that means that the Classic White 1.0 screen that Carada offers is actually more like a 0.6 screen because of the 40% light absorption and I don't need to tell all of you how untrue the image would be if that were the case.


I also understand that Carada makes a Brilliant White screen which has a screen gain of 1.4. Now again, my understanding is that when dealing with higher screen gains, especially at sizes we're talking about here, the screen will have all sorts of horrible "hot-spotting" everywhere you look, plus the blacks will be gone to produce a much brighter/vivid looking picture, but black level is extremely important to me.


With that said, I myself would never go with anything above a 1.0 screen due to hot-spotting issues and incorrect colors when you're dealing with a screen throwing more light output than is ideal back at the audience.


But... according to the reviewer who says that the material they use absorbs 40% light output, I am wondering if perhaps the 1.4 screen again of the Brilliant White will actually go down to a normal 1.0 gain after the light has been absorbed. Thus, this would be the perfect screen.


BUT... if the reviewer is wrong and the material does NOT absorb light, then I end up with a screen that is just way too bright and un-natural.


So... so you my dilemma. Just how accurate are Carada screens when they list their screen gains? Does this professional reviewer have any validity to his claims?


----------



## kjohn

Call or e-mail them they will answer all of your concerns they are very nice guys.

http://www.projectorreviews.com/Cara...16x9/index.php 
http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/p...screens/carada 
http://www.***************.com/htsth...iew.php?rev=20


----------



## jlanzy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mstevens372* /forum/post/11726680
> 
> 
> I have a few questions that I hope some of you can answer for me, regarding Carada screens. I am seriously interested in buying one hopefully this month but I have a few questions/concerns about what I might be getting myself into.
> 
> 
> 
> I also understand that Carada makes a Brilliant White screen which has a screen gain of 1.4. Now again, my understanding is that when dealing with higher screen gains, especially at sizes we're talking about here, the screen will have all sorts of horrible "hot-spotting" everywhere you look, plus the blacks will be gone to produce a much brighter/vivid looking picture, but black level is extremely important to me.
> 
> 
> With that said, I myself would never go with anything above a 1.0 screen due to hot-spotting issues and incorrect colors when you're dealing with a screen throwing more light output than is ideal back at the audience.
> 
> 
> But... according to the reviewer who says that the material they use absorbs 40% light output, I am wondering if perhaps the 1.4 screen again of the Brilliant White will actually go down to a normal 1.0 gain after the light has been absorbed. Thus, this would be the perfect screen.
> 
> 
> ?




I am about to buy the BW for a scope width of 120" for a RS2, with anamorphic lens and sled. A review I recall stated that the 1.4 gain was measured by the reviewer to be closer to 1.1. I am crossing the line from a 8" Sony CRT, which has better blacks than a witch's heart! So black level performance is crucial to me but also having enough brightness with a 17 foot throw on that size of screen had made me decide on the BW vs. the matte white.

As you read more you'll see that room surface color, ambient light control, projector,lens, throw distance all come into play as does screen material and gain.

happy hunting,

joe


----------



## buddahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mstevens372* /forum/post/11726680
> 
> 
> I have a few questions that I hope some of you can answer for me, regarding Carada screens. I am seriously interested in buying one hopefully this month but I have a few questions/concerns about what I might be getting myself into.
> 
> 
> First, let's talk about size. Now I have a 127" 16:9 screen right now but due to limitations in my room, I'm unable to go too much bigger than that.
> 
> 
> With that said, I have my mind pretty set on a 134" 16:9 screen. It's only just a few inches bigger than the one I have now so I doubt I'll have any issues with it whatsoever...
> 
> 
> My question is this: I'm thinking about going with a Criterion Series frame, only because it's bigger than the Precision frame and I want to have as much maximum impact as possible when people see the framing of the screen. Does the 134" screen actually measure from WITHIN the frame (the inside of the frame) or does the actual 3.5" frame border count as part of the screen size?
> 
> 
> In other words, if I went with a 134" screen, would it be 137.5" with the border, or would I actually be getting only 129.5 inches of screen, plus the 3.5 extra inches of the frame? This is quite important as I do have space issues.
> 
> 
> My second question: How do people with fixed screens keep them clean? Obviously with pull-down screens, one can leave the screen up 99.9% of the time and only bring it down when watching a movie. My room is very, very, very dirty. It's a garage that has tons of dirt everywhere. I have a fixed screen now which is just screen material that I nailed to the wall and it is super dirty, filthy, disgusting and it can not be cleaned because it's horrible material. Knowing what I know about how much dirt can gather on the screen, it's important to know how I would go about cleaning it. Obviously, my best option would be a pull-down screen, but if other people can have fixed-screens, then there MUST be some sort of way of keeping them clean or at least cleaning them when they need to. How do you all keep your screens clean and/or how do you clean them when they get dirty?
> 
> 
> Finally and probably most importantly, let's talk about the screen gain. Now I read a professional review out there on Carada screens and something really shocked me to the core. I don't have the review anymore, but I'm sure that if we looked hard enough, it would be easy to find. According to the professional reviewer, the screen material that Carada uses actually absorbs 40% light output.
> 
> 
> What this means of course is that getting the ideal 1.0 screen gain for the truest image possible is completely out of the question. I've always wanted to go with a 1.0 screen only because it's the most truthful image you can get out of the projector. But if what this professional reviewer says is true, then that means that the Classic White 1.0 screen that Carada offers is actually more like a 0.6 screen because of the 40% light absorption and I don't need to tell all of you how untrue the image would be if that were the case.
> 
> 
> I also understand that Carada makes a Brilliant White screen which has a screen gain of 1.4. Now again, my understanding is that when dealing with higher screen gains, especially at sizes we're talking about here, the screen will have all sorts of horrible "hot-spotting" everywhere you look, plus the blacks will be gone to produce a much brighter/vivid looking picture, but black level is extremely important to me.
> 
> 
> With that said, I myself would never go with anything above a 1.0 screen due to hot-spotting issues and incorrect colors when you're dealing with a screen throwing more light output than is ideal back at the audience.
> 
> 
> But... according to the reviewer who says that the material they use absorbs 40% light output, I am wondering if perhaps the 1.4 screen again of the Brilliant White will actually go down to a normal 1.0 gain after the light has been absorbed. Thus, this would be the perfect screen.
> 
> 
> BUT... if the reviewer is wrong and the material does NOT absorb light, then I end up with a screen that is just way too bright and un-natural.
> 
> 
> So... so you my dilemma. Just how accurate are Carada screens when they list their screen gains? Does this professional reviewer have any validity to his claims?



I have the BW screen from carada,And it has no Hotspotting.It is a perfect screen for most FP.The gain is more like 1.2 IMHO.It compares with the Stewart studiotech for much less.You should tell us what FP you have,I highly recommend the CARADA BW.If you have a dim FP like the sony aw15 then a highpower screen would be better.BOB


----------



## mstevens372




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddahead* /forum/post/11730556
> 
> 
> The gain is more like 1.2 IMHO.It compares with the Stewart studiotech for much less.You should tell us what FP you have



I'm using the JVC RS-1


----------



## rboster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddahead* /forum/post/11730556
> 
> 
> I have the BW screen from carada. And it has no hotspotting. The BW is a perfect screen for most FP's. IMHO, the BW's gain is more like 1.2. The BW compares with the Stewart studiotech for much less. You should tell us what FP you have? I highly recommend the CARADA BW, if you have a dim FP. For example the sony aw15, a the Sony highpower screen would be better.
> 
> 
> BOB




One consideration is black level reproduction with the Brilliant White screen material. When I compared the three screen sample from Carada, I found the gray to be too dim on whites and colors, while the BW to wash out the black level. I chose the middle ground of the Classic White to offer decent black level, while still preserving the "color pop". BTW: My projector is the BenQ 8720, which I find the image a little on the dim side.


But as Bob points out, the screen choice is dependent on the projector. Other considerations are room enviroment, light control, throw distance and individual tastes. As always, I would suggest getting screen samples and see for yourself.


Ron


----------



## mstevens372

How big are these screen samples?


----------



## MarkMac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mstevens372* /forum/post/11733922
> 
> 
> How big are these screen samples?



The samples are about 8x12" (roughly). They were actually much larger than any other samples I received for the other manufacturers.


----------



## BuGsArEtAsTy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donebetter* /forum/post/8973474
> 
> 
> Can't say about size but I think BW for your projector may be a little too bright. I swapped out projectors recently to one of these 1080p "dim-jectors" and replaced the Carada Classic Cinema screen (1.0) with the BW. Big difference and big help but I'm only working with 1000 un-calibrated lumens, not 2000.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Soybean* /forum/post/9275267
> 
> 
> Sweet. I just hope that a Brilliant White screen paired with an AX100U won't blind me with an explosion of photons.
> 
> 
> The room I have will be totally light controlled (basement) BUT I can see myself wanting to watch movies in readable light, or playing video games with friends in light. I don't know which of Carada's screen materials best serves this dual-use, but so far the people at Carada are steering me towards BW.



Hmmm... I'm getting the Panasonic PT-AX200U, and I'm leaning towards the CCW instead of the BW. I'm not interested in the grey one. My room isn't very well controlled for light at the moment, but the Panasonic is very bright.


Has anyone tested the CCW against the BW with the AX200U at short throws, with a small amount of ambient light?


P.S. If the Precision has equal quality, I'd consider just getting that just cuz it's cheaper, although the Criterion is definitely nice.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rboster* /forum/post/11002825
> 
> 
> My BenQ has about 500 hours on it. I tried all three of the Carada material compared to the Firehawk screen I currently have (and am selling in the display classifieds area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> The gray was too dark, but produced terrific black levels vs the firehawk and other two carada samples.
> 
> 
> When I compared the Classic white, it had terrific pop vs the BW and Firehawk...though the later two had a slight edge to the CW. The BW and firehawk were similar with colors and brightness.
> 
> 
> The Classic white black level was better than the BW, but not as good as the Firehawk.... but in black level...firehawk was the winner between the CW and BW. The gray material produced the darkest black level, as one would expect.
> 
> 
> Black Level
> 
> 1) Gray/Carada
> 
> 2) Firehawk /Stewart
> 
> 3) Classic White/Carada (close to Firehawk, but side-by-side FH has an edge)
> 
> 4) Brill. White/Carada
> 
> 
> Brightness/Color pop
> 
> 
> 1) Brill. White
> 
> 2) Firehawk (very close to BW, but hard to discern with the small screen samples)
> 
> 3) Classic White
> 
> 4) Gray
> 
> 
> If I had my druthers, I would stick with the Firehawk for my set up...but due to price of buyiung a new screen...I have to go to a cheaper alternative in Carada. I chose Classic White as the best compromise between black level and brightness (colors/whites).



Great post. I still don't know which to get though.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuGsArEtAsTy* /forum/post/11847158
> 
> 
> Hmmm... I'm getting the Panasonic PT-AX200U, and I'm leaning towards the CCW instead of the BW. I'm not interested in the grey one. My room isn't very well controlled for light at the moment, but the Panasonic is very bright.
> 
> 
> Has anyone tested the CCW against the BW with the AX200U at short throws, with a small amount of ambient light?
> 
> 
> P.S. If the Precision has equal quality, I'd consider just getting that just cuz it's cheaper, although the Criterion is definitely nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great post. I still don't know which to get though.



I may have missed this but...did Carada make a suggestion as to which one?

-t


The Precision and Criterion are of the same quality. The Criterion is a little bigger on the edges and a little more upscale in appearance. If you need to save a few $$, go with the Precision. It's the screen material you're after in the long run.


----------



## BuGsArEtAsTy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/11847752
> 
> 
> I may have missed this but...did Carada make a suggestion as to which one?



I emailed them but I got no response. However, I didn't realize at the time that Monday might be a holiday for some. (I'm in Canada where it's a holiday, but since Projector People was working today I assumed it was not a holiday in the US. Now I learn it's Columbus Day.)



> Quote:
> The Precision and Criterion are of the same quality. The Criterion is a little bigger on the edges and a little more upscale in appearance. If you need to save a few $$, go with the Precision. It's the screen material you're after in the long run.



So it comes down to looks, and whether or not it's worth $100+ plus extra for the shipping. Hmmm...


I'm not convinced that the bevel will really reduce shadowing. Does it?


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuGsArEtAsTy* /forum/post/11848918
> 
> 
> I emailed them but I got no response. However, I didn't realize at the time that Monday might be a holiday for some. (I'm in Canada where it's a holiday, but since Projector People was working today I assumed it was not a holiday in the US. Now I learn it's Columbus Day.)
> 
> 
> 
> So it comes down to looks, and whether or not it's worth $100+ plus extra for the shipping. Hmmm...
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced that the bevel will really reduce shadowing. Does it?



Yes, it is Columbus Day. Some businesses observe it, some don't. I worked today but some friends had the day off.


It is mainly looks...Reduce what shadowing?

-t


----------



## BuGsArEtAsTy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/11849283
> 
> 
> Yes, it is Columbus Day. Some businesses observe it, some don't. I worked today but some friends had the day off.



Well, it turns out Carada is working today too. They saw my post and PM'd me to send another email.










You guys weren't kidding when you were praising Carada's service.












> Quote:
> It is mainly looks...Reduce what shadowing?



Probably no shadowing. It didn't make any sense to me either, but I saw a few posts somewhere mentioning this (as a theoretical issue).


----------



## MarkMac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuGsArEtAsTy* /forum/post/11848918
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced that the bevel will really reduce shadowing. Does it?



It depends on where your lighting is. I have a 104" 16:9 Precision screen with wall sconces. With the lights turned up, I get about a 1" shadow on my screen on the left and right side. I didn't even think about this when I was ordering the screen. In the end, I would have still gone with the Precision due to space constraints (I would have had to drop to the 100" in order to fit the Criterion due to ceiling height.)


If you don't have space constraints, I would recommend the Criterion. It's a great looking frame, but the bevel is what would sell me on it. If your lighting is such that shadowing won't be an issue, then the Precision will be fine, too, but you really need to think about that first.


----------



## MarkMac

Here's a picture of my setup. You can see where the 1st pair of wall sconces are located. These are the lights that cause the shadow on the screen due to the Precision frame.


(Sorry the picture's not the greatest, but you can get an idea.)


----------



## rboster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuGsArEtAsTy* /forum/post/11848918
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> So it comes down to looks, and whether or not it's worth $100+ plus extra for the shipping. Hmmm...
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced that the bevel will really reduce shadowing. Does it?



Here's a prev. discussion on the beveled frame


http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=912792


----------



## BuGsArEtAsTy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MarkMac* /forum/post/11849501
> 
> 
> With the lights turned up, I get about a 1" shadow on my screen on the left and right side.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rboster* /forum/post/11849945
> 
> 
> Here's a prev. discussion on the beveled frame
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=912792



OK, that makes sense then. The reason I didn't understand it before is because I thought people were talking about shadowing from the projector source and wall reflections etc.


I am thus leaning towards the Criterion now. Unfortunately, 92" with the Criterion is gonna be a tight fit. An 88" or possibly a 90" is looking more attractive now. (One good thing about Carada is they'll custom make a 90" screen, for the cost of a 92".)


88" would give me more leeway in terms of left/right placement, and as I understand it, the Carada mount lets you slide things left and right as you please.


----------



## lprager

Is anyone concerned about working with a company that only uses email for communication? I use email for everything, but to hold an interactive conversation via email can be difficult. You ask a question, they respond which raises another question, and all the sudden a day is gone.


----------



## Ausdaddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lprager* /forum/post/11857598
> 
> 
> Is anyone concerned about working with a company that only uses email for communication? I use email for everything, but to hold an interactive conversation via email can be difficult. You ask a question, they respond which raises another question, and all the sudden a day is gone.



Why don't you call them?


----------



## BuGsArEtAsTy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lprager* /forum/post/11857598
> 
> 
> Is anyone concerned about working with a company that only uses email for communication? I use email for everything, but to hold an interactive conversation via email can be difficult. You ask a question, they respond which raises another question, and all the sudden a day is gone.



Call them. I'll probably have to do that soon, as I haven't heard from them lately. The last message I got said they had tons of emails over the w/e and are trying to work through them.


However, I'm not in any particular rush myself since I don't actually have my projector in-hand quite yet, and I'm not planning to order the screen until after I receive the projector.


----------



## JoeTiVo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ausdaddy* /forum/post/11857658
> 
> 
> Why don't you call them?



I think that's his point. On their website, in the contact us section, they specifically state that they don't have folks sitting around to answer phones and that email should be used for contacting them.


----------



## lprager




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuGsArEtAsTy* /forum/post/11857724
> 
> 
> Call them. I'll probably have to do that soon, as I haven't heard from them lately. The last message I got said they had tons of emails over the w/e and are trying to work through them.
> 
> 
> However, I'm not in any particular rush myself since I don't actually have my projector in-hand quite yet, and I'm not planning to order the screen until after I receive the projector.



There is no number listed on their web site, that I can find.


----------



## BuGsArEtAsTy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lprager* /forum/post/11858015
> 
> 
> There is no number listed on their web site, that I can find.



Good point. I can't find one either.


----------



## Mike N Ike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeTiVo* /forum/post/11857740
> 
> 
> I think that's his point. On their website, in the contact us section, they specifically state that they don't have folks sitting around to answer phones and that email should be used for contacting them.



Mike


----------



## milacqua

I think Carada's customer service is great. Every email I have sent to them have been answered promptly - even on weekends. I had some technical information I needed to know regarding bolting on to the screen frame for a hanging application rather than wall mount. They took the time to explain all this in quite some detail both for self tapping and bolt through. They also gave recommendations as to which screen to get for my conditions and projector.


I wanted the screen delivered on a certain day because I would be out of state for a week, then my old furniture was being sold and moved out followed in a couple days by carpet cleaners and the new furniture being delivered. They sent the screen (104") to be sure it would be at the Fed Ex delivery point but placed a hold on it for certain delivery on the 9th, which was the exact date I wanted it delivered. Sure enough, when I got home yesterday there it was. I can't ask for better service than I have received so far and as long as they answer emails as quickly as they have in the past I don't need to talk to anyone over the phone. Now to set it up and get everything going - can't wait!!


----------



## BuGsArEtAsTy

Well, I still haven't received any response from them, since Monday. But then again, I told them I wasn't in a rush (since the projector hasn't arrived yet).


----------



## rboster

My experience was like Marty's. Rex at Carada was quick to respond. I was never lacking for service. From the point of asking for screen material samples to mounting the screen, Rex/Carada were very helpful and quick to respond to my requests and questions.


I recently inquired with another company about screen samples. After a month plus of trying to get the samples, I finally gave up and told them not to bother. Though I've read very positive things about this company and their products, I could only go by my individual experience (which was less than stellar). I can assume my experience was an exception to the rule (that's why I won't name the company). I bring this up an example that Bugs situation with Carada may not reflect what other's have experienced, but he can only go by his own experience.


Ron


----------



## BuGsArEtAsTy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuGsArEtAsTy* /forum/post/11863770
> 
> 
> Well, I still haven't received any response from them, since Monday. But then again, I told them I wasn't in a rush (since the projector hasn't arrived yet).



So I got another PM from them after I posted the above. It turns out that their emails to my Yahoo account bounced for some strange reason, so they answered my questions via PM. I definitely appreciate their diligence in following up.










I'll get an 84 or 88" screen for my 9' seating distance, but have not yet decided on Precision vs. Criterion.


At 9' and 84", that's 1.48X screen width. At 88", that's 1.41X screen width.


My Panasonic PT-AX200U will be mounted at approximately 9' away so it will be quite bright. They suggested I might like the grey (vs. the matte white - they said I don't need the BW), but they are sending some samples so that I can compare.


----------



## BuGsArEtAsTy

I projected an image at 88" (1.41X screen width at 9') yesterday from my new 200U. I think it's a bit too big. I kept wanting to move the seat back. I'd be happy with an 80" screen (1.55X at 9') or maybe an 84" (1.48X at 9').


BTW, while the projector is very bright, it's not _that_ bright in the Cinema modes, which I think are the most appropriate for movie watching.


Torch bright mode with a grey screen would work I'm guessing (although it's hard to say without the fabric swatches), but I'm also thinking that skies might be a little dull in the Cinema modes with a low gain grey screen, even with my small screen size and short throw.


I don't want to run in torch mode all the time because the unit gets noticeably louder. The AX200U is quiet, but it isn't silent even in Cinema mode.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuGsArEtAsTy* /forum/post/11874785
> 
> 
> I projected an image at 88" (1.41X screen width at 9') yesterday from my new 200U. I think it's a bit too big. I kept wanting to move the seat back. I'd be happy with an 80" screen (1.55X at 9') or maybe an 84" (1.48X at 9').
> 
> 
> BTW, while the projector is very bright, it's not _that_ bright in the Cinema modes, which I think are the most appropriate for movie watching.
> 
> 
> Torch bright mode with a grey screen would work I'm guessing (although it's hard to say without the fabric swatches), but I'm also thinking that skies might be a little dull in the Cinema modes with a low gain grey screen, even with my small screen size and short throw.
> 
> 
> I don't want to run in torch mode all the time because the unit gets noticeably louder. The AX200U is quiet, but it isn't silent even in Cinema mode.



That's why I stayed away from the Grey myself, even though I have an Infocus SP7205, I thought the skies looked off. I went with the CCW and threw a ND filter on the end of the 7205 to cut down the light cannon and run in lo-power mode. Love the picture!


I'm about 12.5' back with a 92" screen in a light controlled room.


-t


----------



## BuGsArEtAsTy

Instead of an ND filter, can't you just dial down the brightness? Or does that screw around with the contrast/colour balance too much?


P.S. The ND filter you got - is it specifically for your projector or some personal add-on mod? I wasn't aware people made such filters for these projectors.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuGsArEtAsTy* /forum/post/11875366
> 
> 
> Instead of an ND filter, can't you just dial down the brightness? Or does that screw around with the contrast/colour balance too much?
> 
> 
> P.S. The ND filter you got - is it specifically for your projector or some personal add-on mod? I wasn't aware people made such filters for these projectors.



Did that too but also needed to draw down with the ND filter which is nothing more than a camera filter available at your local camera shop for the size thread you have on your lens. I think the Infocus uses a 72mm.


I was seeing a difference in the colour/contrast settings as I adjusted the controls. The Infocus throws a lot of light.


-t


----------



## Tony S

Hi Bugs-

Just Got my Carada on the wall this A.M. Bright White 235.1/106 diag.

The Criterion frame construction is very robust. Built like an airplane spar.

Following the instructions precisely, re the brackets, gives a great fit on to the wall. Also easy to remove if needed.

I chose the BW from the samples because it gave me the best pic with a Hoya ND2 filter on the PJ. RS1 in low lamp mode, running at -1 on the brightness control. As the bulb ages I should be able to remove the filter and maintain brightness.

Do a search in the PJ forums for filter, and Google Hoya. Should get you all the info you need .

Good luck.

Tony


----------



## BuGsArEtAsTy

Hmmm... I'll have to look to see if my projector lens actually has a filter thread.


In the meantime, luckily I have some reasonably wide ND filters (of varying strengths) for my dSLR camera, so I can try those with the projector.


BTW... I need to do some more testing with the source before I can actually make an informed choice about the screen from the fabric swatches. The Xbox 360 has 3 separate IRE settings: 0, 3.75 (I think), and 7.5. The last one is the default, but via VGA, the projector might be expecting 0. If that is the case, blacks will look washed out with the 360's default 7.5 setting.


This would not be an issue with component or HDMI I'm guessing, since the projector would probably be expecting the default IRE 7.5 for those.


BTW, it's interesting we have two posters here who have gone the ND route, with on using the matte white screen, and one using the brilliant white.


----------



## BuGsArEtAsTy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuGsArEtAsTy* /forum/post/11878436
> 
> 
> BTW... I need to do some more testing with the source before I can actually make an informed choice about the screen from the fabric swatches. The Xbox 360 has 3 separate IRE settings: 0, 3.75 (I think), and 7.5. The last one is the default, but via VGA, the projector might be expecting 0. If that is the case, blacks will look washed out with the 360's default 7.5 setting.
> 
> 
> This would not be an issue with component or HDMI I'm guessing, since the projector would probably be expecting the default IRE 7.5 for those.



Yep. It would seem the projector is set up for IRE 0 (not my source's default IRE 7.5) over VGA. The black level from the projector looks noticeably better now with the source set at IRE 0. I'm glad I sorted this out before I got the fabric swatches for testing.


----------



## BuGsArEtAsTy

OK. Please help me with some math.


I have mounted the projector with the lens at approximately 8'10" from the wall, and the maximum screen size I can project on the wall is 78" wide, which by my calculation is a little over 89" diag.


Given that the Carada Criterion screen isn't flush with the wall obviously, I'm thinking getting an 88" screen is a bad idea since it gives me very little room for error. So, I'm thinking of getting a custom size of about 86-87".


What do you think? I was considering getting the 84" actually, but figure a couple of extra inches can't hurt.











P.S. With my 87" mounting height (to the centre of the lens), an 86" screen is about 41" the floor. If I lower the projector to about 79", then I can get the screen to about 33" off the floor, which would be OK, no?


----------



## Sherardp

You should email Carada and attach your photo. Im sure they would help you, Im think 88 inch would be perfect, then again I dont know your room size. If you can go 88 I would just go 90 and call it a day.


----------



## BuGsArEtAsTy

What I meant is that the way the projector is mounted, I can't throw an image larger than about 89ish inches. ie. I couldn't get a 90"+ image even if I wanted to, unless I remounted the projector. However, that's fine by me because with my seating 90"+ is too big for my tastes.


I was considering getting the standard 88" size, but given that my limit is 89" to begin with and that the screen would be at least a quarter inch in front of the wall, I'm thinking even 88" is pushing it. It would probably work, but just barely. Thus I'm thinking of getting a custom 86" to 87" to give me a little bit of breathing room for adjustability.


What I wanted to know is if dropping to 87" is actually all that helpful, or should I just drop to 86" and call it a day?


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuGsArEtAsTy* /forum/post/11907658
> 
> 
> What I meant is that the way the projector is mounted, I can't throw an image larger than about 89ish inches. ie. I couldn't get a 90"+ image even if I wanted to, unless I remounted the projector. However, that's fine by me because with my seating 90"+ is too big for my tastes.
> 
> 
> I was considering getting the standard 88" size, but given that my limit is 89" to begin with and that the screen would be at least a quarter inch in front of the wall, I'm thinking even 88" is pushing it. It would probably work, but just barely. Thus I'm thinking of getting a custom 86" to 87" to give me a little bit of breathing room for adjustability.
> 
> 
> What I wanted to know is if dropping to 87" is actually all that helpful, or should I just drop to 86" and call it a day?



Before you opt for going custom, email CARADA with your pic and see what they have to say. It might save you some bucks...


-t


----------



## BuGsArEtAsTy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/11914031
> 
> 
> Before you opt for going custom, email CARADA with your pic and see what they have to say. It might save you some bucks...
> 
> 
> -t



Thanks. Yes I'll correspond with them, but just so you know, according to their page, custom 16:9 is the same price as the next step up. ie. 86" or 87" are the same price as their usual 88".


Anyways, I received the Sanus mount extension today. (Impressive service. The 2-day'd it to me international from the US to Toronto, for $0 + $0 shipping. Nice!) However, it was still a few inches short. Luckily, they just use 1" NPT tubing so I got another 3" worth from the hardware store, so now it's down close to the right height, with the image roughly 31" off the floor. The picture thrown is of course the same 89+" inches - 78" width max (minus about 0.5 - 1" once the screen is mounted), so I'm still thinking about getting an 87" screen (75.6" width).


But yeah, I'll speak with them once I finally decide what fabric to get. The swatches are supposedly coming this week.


----------



## JoshuaL

A bit delayed, but as mentioned in my 9/10 post here's a couple pics of the installed Precision 114" screen.


----------



## JoeTiVo

I was wanting to add a shot of my Carada 129" BW 16:9 Precision now that it's fully installed too.

*From the sweet spot:*











I love the screen and the picture it reflects. It was a great buy.


----------



## R Harkness

Great looking set ups guys. Very inspiring.


Well, I'll add another bit of input into this thread.


I've just received my screen samples from Carada. This is rather jumping the gun on my part because I don't have my own projector yet and haven't done any of the new decor I plan for the projection room. So it's white ceiling, cream carpet, yellow walls at the moment. Hardly ideal. Also, I've borrowed a cheaper Sony LCD projector which actually does quite respectable black levels,

to test projection sizes on my wall.


But I've been tormented about which screen to buy and wanted to start looking at samples. Carada caught my eye from all the good press and feedback.


First I should say that, like we keep hearing, dealing with Carada is such a pleasure. I ask for screen samples, they are out the door that day and at my place a few days later! And David Giles has been very responsive with all my email questions. I've juggling some complicated ideas about what I'm trying to accomplish and it's truly impressive how Carada is trying to accommodate my needs.


I've been projecting on to a wall that is actually an ochre yellow color, with a light black wash for patina effect. This is obviously far from ideal - it skews the color really warm. But the fact it's significantly darker than a white wall

had me almost a bit worried about the move to evaluating screen samples. This is because I _really_ like nice deep black levels. And the relative darkness of this wall has been producing just that; quite deep black levels, even with the mid-level LCD projectors I've used. I have been afraid that, aside from the obvious flaws of the wall, I might have gotten used to a depth of black level that could be hard to recreate on a typical projection screen.


Anyway, I played with the samples of the Brilliant White (BW), Classic Cinema White (CCW) and High Contrast Gray (HCG) on my wall last night. It doesn't make sense to judge completely on small samples, in an unfinished room, without the projector I'll actually be using. But I wanted some general impressions about the screen materials. First impressions:


In merely unpacking them and looking at the samples:


Wow, it's almost shocking how dark the HCG material is! For a screen, at least from what I've seen, it is _really_ dark gray. It was immediately obvious it was going to create deep black levels even before testing it out.


The BW material is just that - a fairly brilliant white. The CCW a bit darker - in fact at least compared to the BW the CCW appears a tad gray (and you can see through the screen material somewhat, on the CCW).


On Wall Test First Impressions:


I've hoped that the BW material would be "it" for me, given all the fabulous reviews and the fact I'm looking at a large screen/probably JVC projector combo. (Up to 120" wide, but wish to use a 4 way masking system so I can vary the size and not always watch such a huge image).


I used Jurassic Park 1, which has a nice mix of bright scenes, dark scenes, and scenes with high contrast light and darkness together. I put the BW and the CCW side by side to check them out, moving them around various images to see the effects they had on brightness and contrast.


My first impression is that the BW and CCW are as advertised: free of any obvious screen structure. This is a very welcome relief to me. I'm quite sensitive to the "Silk Screen Effect" on RPTVs - where you see the granular structure of the screen overlaying the image. I also notice the screen structure in the majority of projection set ups and it tends to take me out of the image sometimes, especially in bright areas of the screen.


But when I put the BW and CCW screen samples against bright areas the image just looked pure, like I was only seeing reflected light and no "screen."

That's a big plus. Also the viewing angle seem superbly wide. I almost can't tell any difference as I move around the samples, side to side, in terms of luminance changes. That's another biggie for me. I've been a plasma owner for many years and one thing that I've loved about plasma vs RPTVs and LCD flat panels is how steady and enjoyable the image is from any angle, no matter where I sit. It doesn't have any "shifty" quality. These samples, and reports from Carada screen users, hold the promise that the Carada screens will fit the bill for that steady-image vibe, and viewing from off-axis. (I like to watch movies with company).


My first impressions of comparing the BW and CCW is that...there didn't actually seem to be a big difference between them. They looked amazingly similar right off the bat with images projected on to them, in terms of brightness. But after a while the differences became more discernible.

After watching various content, within about 1/2 hour I was preferring the CCW. The reason is that it's slightly darker hue seemed to pay some dividends - color looked a tad richer and deeper - just a tad - and the BW actually looked just a bit washed out in comparison. Also, the CCW definitely held black levels better. It certainly was NOT a big difference, but noticeable

nonetheless. The BW didn't have "bad" black levels in comparison, but I could see they were elevated higher, relative to wall black levels. However, the CCW surprised me in that the black levels actually seemed on par with the wall - barely elevated at all, and hence quite dark. Yet the brighter areas - the contrast - seemed nicely raised as well. I was very happy to see this - a white screen that could do good black levels.


And that's how it went for quite a while. Side by side the images looked very similar on the BW and CCW, in terms of both brightness and black levels, but

the CCW usually gave the slightly better black levels.


HOWEVER...as I played ever more material the BW started to "come into it's own" somewhat. The BW had a certain glow that could be very cool. For instance, I would freeze the frame in Jurassic park with a vehicle at night time, and put the CCW material where one headlight (or tail light) was on screen, and the BW on the other. Looking at the image of the car the difference in brightness of the 2 car lights wouldn't exactly jump out. But I could see that the BW light was a bit brighter. In fact, the BW light took that little step into a more realistic presentation. The car headlight had more of that looking-into-a-light glow that you get with a real car headlight. So it was just that much more realistic. I happen to really like that effect, that brilliance and realism, which is no doubt why I have been interested in plasma displays for so long.


Also, while sometimes the BW, when on patches of skin, clothes or sky, seemed not just brighter but a tad washed out compared to the CCW, other times it was the reverse and it seemed a bit more vivid and dimensional.

For instance, on a close-up of a computer screen with black text against a bright blue screen. The BW actually seemed to have a bit more contrast and pop, so the contrast of the black letters against the blue seemed a bit more deep and pronounced. Even though I knew the CCW blacks must have been a bit deeper, this must be the effect you get sometimes with a slightly more brilliant image.


So with a bit more playing around it started to seem like, if there were scenes many shadows or at night the CCW seemed to render a deeper, contrastier image in general. But in some brighter scenes, the dark areas

on the BW material could seem a bit more contrasty and richer.


But what of the High Contrast Gray you must be asking by now? It was pretty crazy. Putting it up against the others the black levels were off the chart! It was like the shadow areas were slate black. And it could also provide the impression of greater contrast too, in not a few scenes. At the same time I definitely lost that "glow" or vividness of high-light areas that come with the sheer brightness of the other two screen materials. The projector I'm using is no light canon and so I felt the brighter areas of the image got a bit too dull. But that's quite preliminary at this point.


I'll post any other impressions I get, in case it might be useful.


Over 'in out.


----------



## BuGsArEtAsTy

What's your projector and setup now? What projector will you be getting?


----------



## R Harkness




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuGsArEtAsTy* /forum/post/11940494
> 
> 
> What's your projector and setup now? What projector will you be getting?



Luckily I have various buddies who are AV enthusiasts so we are always trading each other's gear to try out. Right now I have a borrowed Sony Bravia VPL-AW15 720p LCD Projector:

http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/art...&page_number=1 


It' a fairly dim projector compared to the competition, but pretty good contrast.


I've been intending to buy a JVC RS1, but now I'm looking at the RS2 (waiting for reviews). The new Sony black pearl is also tempting. I'm DLP rainbow sensitive so it's unlikely I'll end up with DLP. But I'll probably give DLP one more test drive before I pull the trigger. However, at the very large screen size I'm looking at, DLP rainbows could become more noticeable as the bigger screen size will entail more eye movement.


Also, while I'd been considering the Stewart Firehawk screen I think the Carada screens will likely fit the bill a bit better. First is the total lack of screen artifacts on the Carada screens. Second is the lack of hot-spotting. As I understand it, the FireHawk has a tendency to hot spot that is exacerbated the closer your viewing ratio.


The fact the Carada screens are so affordable is a huge bonus as well, given how much cash is being tugged in various directions to get this HT project on the go.


Cheers,


----------



## BuGsArEtAsTy

Since you're in the higher end price ranges and because you don't like DLP rainbows, there's also the potential option of the Panasonic PT-AE2000U. Preliminary reports are extremely encouraging.

_First, the AE2000 is showing as a magnificent projector, clearly the best home theater projector Panasonic has ever made. It is performing extremely well against the other 1080p models we have in house, and will be one of the strongest 1080p products of the fall season. Now, when we set it up against the AX200, here is what we find. First, in terms of resolution, the AX200 displays 1080p source material almost as cleanly as does the AE2000. In many scenes viewed side by side, it is virtually impossible to tell which picture is coming from a 720p projector and which is from the 1080p model. In short, the compression of the 1080p signal into the 720p native pixel matrix on the AX200 is accomplished with surprisingly little loss of detail. This runs contrary to what you might expect, since the 1080p models are selling for several times the price of the 720p's. So you get the impression that loads of extra picture detail is what you are paying for when you buy a 1080p projector. This is not really the case. You do get a little bit more detail, but it is not nearly as significant as you might expect.


So, why pay the extra money? The truth is that the AE2000 smokes the AX200 in dynamic range. The black levels and contrast of the AE2000 are much better than those of the AX200. And the extra contrast gives the picture better definition, color saturation, and elegance. Ultimately the AE2000 is head and shoulders above the AX200, in a completely different performance class. For the true videophile, it is no contest, and there is a clear reason to spend the bigger bucks for the genuine 1080p model._


But I digress...


----------



## Guru

Just ordered my brilliant white 110 in Criterion screen from David. Would have loved to spring for the Masqurade setup but spent it all on the room. Whoa am I tapped out. Had just enough to grab the screen and a 3808 and I am DONE. Now to get to work and finish the room by next weekend. : )


----------



## buddahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Guru* /forum/post/11945797
> 
> 
> Just ordered my brilliant white 110 in Criterion screen from David. Would have loved to spring for the Masqurade setup but spent it all on the room. Whoa am I tapped out. Had just enough to grab the screen and a 3808 and I am DONE. Now to get to work and finish the room by next weekend. : )



Congrats guru'You will love it.I have the same screen and it is sharp,For a cheap masking trick I use a 9ft piece of black felt.Real easy to do and looks so good when showing 2.35 movies.I have a 4ft piece 9ft long.Just lay it on top folded up and fold the 2ft part down for 2.35 screen.With my ax100 I just move the pic down to bottom of the screen and the felt frames the top.Looks killer.Cost $20.Yes I would love to have a auto masking system and will one day'but this cheap trick when the lights or out looks killer,I usally leave the felt in the 2.35 position and the screen looks really like a 2.35 screen.


----------



## BuGsArEtAsTy

I got the swatches from Carada today, although I haven't had time to test them yet.


However, I must say the grey is VERY dark. To me the Classic Cinema White looks a touch grey too, but the Brilliant White looks simply like white.


The Classic Cinema White is also noticeably thinner than the other two.


----------



## smetaxas

Is the Masqurade system only for vertical masking? I was hoping to get a Carada screen for my constant height setup and wanted it to mask a 2:35 screen down to 1:78.


----------



## R Harkness

Yes, the Masquerade is for vertical masking only. This is their first masking system. Carada does not have a horizontal masking system for CIH systems at this point.


----------



## BuGsArEtAsTy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuGsArEtAsTy* /forum/post/11954189
> 
> 
> I got the swatches from Carada today, although I haven't had time to test them yet.
> 
> 
> However, I must say the grey is VERY dark. To me the Classic Cinema White looks a touch grey too, but the Brilliant White looks simply like white.
> 
> 
> The Classic Cinema White is also noticeably thinner than the other two.



I haven't done night time testing yet, but during the daytime with significant ambient light...


The grey remains too dark, but both whites are washed out. Actually my bare wall looks the best, because it's a bit darker and doesn't look as washed out. The wall isn't great either though, since it's slightly green tinted, which obviously affects the colour of the image.


Testing to come with ambient light minimized.


----------



## elmalloc

Bugs going nuts with testing with AX200


----------



## BuGsArEtAsTy

So with no ambient light (but some reflections):


Grey is still unusable IMO. Way too dark. The skies look like they're full of smoke or something.


Brilliant white looks washed out. With the default (low power) Cinema 1 settings on the Panasonic PT-AX200U, even the Classic Cinema White seems a bit pale but better than the Brilliant White. (Note that I'm only 9' from the screen, with only an 88" size, so brightness is quite high.)


As for the blacks, pretty much anything dark in the scene is black with the grey screen. Inky, inky black though. Too black, since a lot of the shadow detail was simply lost, cuz it was all black. I could raise it by upping the brightness settings, etc, but I didn't like it as much overall. The blacks with Carada's Classic Cinema White are OK with the projector's lower power Cinema 1 mode, but it'd be nicer if they were a touch darker. It was better than the Brilliant White though, but I agree with R Harkness in that the difference between BW and CCW wasn't huge.


It would be nice for example if there were say a 0.95 gain grey or something like that. ie. A bit greyer than the Classic Cinema White, but nowhere near as grey as the Carada grey. I think that could be perfect for me (with my relatively new projector lamp). I must admit though, given how well my wall has held up in the testing, I am considering a slightly grey paint on the wall instead. Sacrilege I know, but the gain of the wall paint seems more appropriate. Too bad it's the wrong colour.


Either that, or else I could use the Classic Cinema White with a weak ND filter. If I just reduce the brightness on the projector, it tends to screw things up a bit. I haven't done proper calibration I must admit, but it seems to me that Panasonic has tweaked its Cinema 1 setting fairly well already and messing with the brightness throws things off.


I will do some more testing after I do some more calibration.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuGsArEtAsTy* /forum/post/11974576
> 
> 
> So with no ambient light (but some reflections):
> 
> 
> Grey is still unusable IMO. Way too dark. The skies look like they're full of smoke or something.
> 
> 
> Brilliant white looks washed out. With the default (low power) Cinema 1 settings on the Panasonic PT-AX200U, even the Classic Cinema White seems a bit pale but better than the Brilliant White. (Note that I'm only 9' from the screen, with only an 88" size, so brightness is quite high.)
> 
> 
> As for the blacks, pretty much anything dark in the scene is black with the grey screen. Inky, inky black though. Too black, since a lot of the shadow detail was simply lost, cuz it was all black. I could raise it by upping the brightness settings, etc, but I didn't like it as much overall. The blacks with Carada's Classic Cinema White are OK with the projector's lower power Cinema 1 mode, but it'd be nicer if they were a touch darker. It was better than the Brilliant White though, but I agree with R Harkness in that the difference between BW and CCW wasn't huge.
> 
> 
> It would be nice for example if there were say a 0.95 gain grey or something like that. ie. A bit greyer than the Classic Cinema White, but nowhere near as grey as the Carada grey. I think that could be perfect for me (with my relatively new projector lamp). I must admit though, given how well my wall has held up in the testing, I am considering a slightly grey paint on the wall instead. Sacrilege I know, but the gain of the wall paint seems more appropriate. Too bad it's the wrong colour.
> 
> 
> Either that, or else I could use the Classic Cinema White with a weak ND filter. If I just reduce the brightness on the projector, it tends to screw things up a bit. I haven't done proper calibration I must admit, but it seems to me that Panasonic has tweaked its Cinema 1 setting fairly well already and messing with the brightness throws things off.
> 
> 
> I will do some more testing after I do some more calibration.



I would try calibrating against the CCW and taking another look.


-t


----------



## BuGsArEtAsTy

Yes. Calibration would be done to CCW. I'm not happy with the Grey, and I don't think the BW is really as appropriate as the CCW with this bright projector, at least with the way I have it set up (which is under 9' from the screen, and a relatively small screen size of 88").


----------



## BuGsArEtAsTy

Unfortunately, I'm gonna have to hold off for now. I find both CCW and BW bright, and the High Contrast Grey too dark for my tastes.


It turns out for my setup I prefer the neutral gray N8 paint I tried (which is in between the CCW and the HCG in "greyness", with a somewhat difference colour balance). However, this will be a temporary screen. I'd prefer a real screen, both for the more dedicated and more consistent screen surface (as my wall is not blemish-free), the overall look, the bevelled frame, and the fact I can keep my wall a different colour.


In the meantime I will do more testing. I wonder if Carada will ever get an "in-between" grey screen. I'd prefer to order from someone like Carada because their customer service is quite good and their prices are a fair bit better than average.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuGsArEtAsTy* /forum/post/11995649
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm gonna have to hold off for now. I find both CCW and BW bright, and the High Contrast Grey too dark for my tastes.
> 
> 
> It turns out for my setup I prefer the neutral gray N8 paint I tried (which is in between the CCW and the HCG in "greyness", with a somewhat difference colour balance). However, this will be a temporary screen. I'd prefer a real screen, both for the more dedicated and more consistent screen surface (as my wall is not blemish-free), the overall look, the bevelled frame, and the fact I can keep my wall a different colour.
> 
> 
> In the meantime I will do more testing. I wonder if Carada will ever get an "in-between" grey screen. I'd prefer to order from someone like Carada because their customer service is quite good and their prices are a fair bit better than average.



It isn't an easy decision.

I remember lots of teeth-nashing over which to pick myself. Combine the Carada samples with samples I also got from Da-Lite, Stewart etc. and it was even worse trying to judge.

I finally went with the CCW because like you, I found the BW too bright and the Grey, too dark. Even though it was recommended I go with the grey it just didn't look right to my eyes. And, in the end, it's your eyes that will be looking at the screen most of the time. Not someone else who has a different opinion of what is right.


Good luck with the quest.


-t


----------



## buddahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuGsArEtAsTy* /forum/post/11995649
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm gonna have to hold off for now. I find both CCW and BW bright, and the High Contrast Grey too dark for my tastes.
> 
> 
> It turns out for my setup I prefer the neutral gray N8 paint I tried (which is in between the CCW and the HCG in "greyness", with a somewhat difference colour balance). However, this will be a temporary screen. I'd prefer a real screen, both for the more dedicated and more consistent screen surface (as my wall is not blemish-free), the overall look, the bevelled frame, and the fact I can keep my wall a different colour.
> 
> 
> In the meantime I will do more testing. I wonder if Carada will ever get an "in-between" grey screen. I'd prefer to order from someone like Carada because their customer service is quite good and their prices are a fair bit better than average.



I have to say your statement is quite goofy.To bright,WTF.People here die for bright.Your bulb will age quickly.Their are controls in your menu to change brightness in many ways,I have found the BW to work perfectly with the ax series of fp's.A good screen will last forever,FP come and go.


----------



## BuGsArEtAsTy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddahead* /forum/post/11997423
> 
> 
> I have to say your statement is quite goofy.To bright,WTF.People here die for bright.Your bulb will age quickly.Their are controls in your menu to change brightness in many ways,I have found the BW to work perfectly with the ax series of fp's.A good screen will last forever,FP come and go.



It would seem you don't quite understand the importance of projector placement and calibration vs. screen selection... in an environment other than your own. To say that "people here die for bright" is quite inaccurate. For example, what is your screen size and projection distance? To blindly recommend BW to everyone with an AX series projector would be a big mistake. While it would be an excellent choice for some, it would be a poor choice for others.


I think the biggest deficiency of my testing is the fact that I didn't try a ND filter in my setup, but you didn't bring that up either.


In any case, I'll just use my N8-painted wall for now while I continue to test various options.


----------



## Catdaddy67

Bugs,


My image is brighter with my HCG screen than with my BW with an ND2. You dont really see/notice the grey once light is put on it. Ihave a Carada BW and a Carada HCG and I prefer my HCG.


----------



## BuGsArEtAsTy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Catdaddy67* /forum/post/11998060
> 
> 
> Bugs,
> 
> 
> My image is brighter with my HCG screen than with my BW with an ND2. You dont really see/notice the grey once light is put on it. Ihave a Carada BW and a Carada HCG and I prefer my HCG.



Hmmm... One of the biggest drawbacks of the swatch testing methods is that the swatches look out of place on a large screen, so I see where you're coming from. I'd love to just go and buy both an HCG and a CCW for more appropriate testing, but I can't justify doing that just yet.










Your experience with HCG is encouraging, but I also see that N8 looks pretty good in my setup so I'm not convinced I _need_ to go darker grey. I will note, however, that Carada itself did recommend HCG.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuGsArEtAsTy* /forum/post/11997818
> 
> 
> I think the biggest deficiency of my testing is the fact that I didn't try a ND filter in my setup



Which reminds me... What ND filters would you guys recommend? I don't feel like buying too many, as large good quality filters aren't cheap. Just an ND2? I'm thinking an ND4 would simply be too strong so I could get away with just buying one ND2 filter for now.


IIRC, the filter thread is 77 mm, and I believe a good quality make of ND2 of that size goes for about $100.


----------



## buddahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuGsArEtAsTy* /forum/post/11997818
> 
> 
> It would seem you don't quite understand the importance of projector placement and calibration vs. screen selection... in an environment other than your own. To say that "people here die for bright" is quite inaccurate. For example, what is your screen size and projection distance? To blindly recommend BW to everyone with an AX series projector would be a big mistake. While it would be an excellent choice for some, it would be a poor choice for others.
> 
> 
> I think the biggest deficiency of my testing is the fact that I didn't try a ND filter in my setup, but you didn't bring that up either.
> 
> 
> In any case, I'll just use my N8-painted wall for now while I continue to test various options.



I was going to say get a filter to help.Or you the one that is going with a small screen like less than 90in.If that is the case.A filter would really help.Also with a small screen.Maybe the sony aw15 would have been a better choice,It has better blacks and is made for smaller screens.I have a 81c that I use with my ax900 and ax100.It does give better blacks.It will reduce brightness by 40% I think.


----------



## BuGsArEtAsTy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddahead* /forum/post/12002506
> 
> 
> I was going to say get a filter to help.Or you the one that is going with a small screen like less than 90in.If that is the case.A filter would really help.Also with a small screen.Maybe the sony aw15 would have been a better choice,It has better blacks and is made for smaller screens.I have a 81c that I use with my ax900 and ax100.It does give better blacks.It will reduce brightness by 40% I think.



My screen is 88". The AW15 is inappropriate because my seating distance is close enough that screen door becomes very apparent with some LCD projectors, and the AW15 is reportedly one of them. (I'm seated at about 1.4X-1.5X screen width away.)


I'm not convinced I'd need a coloured filter, but haven't tried an 81C yet (or even a neutral density filter yet for that matter).


----------



## BuGsArEtAsTy

Just how dark is the High Contrast Gray, as compared to the Munsell shades of neutral gray? I know the HCG isn't 100% neutral (and that likely is intentional), but it seems quite dark, and darker than an N7.


The reason I say this is because I painted my wall an N7-like colour and it seemed somewhat lighter than the HCG.


P.S. N7 was too dark for my liking (and if you increase the brightness and even manage to reconfigure the settings to something nice, you have to deal with the increased fan noise from the projector). So, I changed it back to N8.


Here's hoping that Carada will release a lighter shade of HCG in the future...


----------



## PCARACER

I use the HCG with my C3X and its perfect for movies. I get a great black level and the whites are perfect because of my lumens. When I want that superbright picture for game night I just switch out my BW screen in 5 min and wala, I have a very punchy picture that I can watch with the lights on. The screens are cheap enough to have several versions to choose from. You can snap them on in a moments notice for different applications.


I know the HCG looks dark in sample form but I can tell you, the picture with a full screen and a decient amount of lumens, the picture is fantastic. Its all relative to what you have to compare it to at the time. The basic bottem line is the final footlambert reading you need. I shoot for 12 to 25 actual fl. In a totally light controlled room, that is what matters. The only time I felt the special screens like firehawk reall mattered or helped was in a room that was poor at controlling ambient and reflected light.


Carada screens are the way to go IMO.


----------



## BuGsArEtAsTy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PCARACER* /forum/post/12035845
> 
> 
> I use the HCG with my C3X and its perfect for movies. I get a great black level and the whites are perfect because of my lumens. When I want that superbright picture for game night I just switch out my BW screen in 5 min and wala, I have a very punchy picture that I can watch with the lights on. The screens are cheap enough to have several versions to choose from. You can snap them on in a moments notice for different applications.
> 
> 
> I know the HCG looks dark in sample form but I can tell you, the picture with a full screen and a decient amount of lumens, the picture is fantastic. Its all relative to what you have to compare it to at the time. The basic bottem line is the final footlambert reading you need. I shoot for 12 to 25 actual fl. In a totally light controlled room, that is what matters. The only time I felt the special screens like firehawk reall mattered or helped was in a room that was poor at controlling ambient and reflected light.
> 
> 
> Carada screens are the way to go IMO.



Yes, the samples are extremely hard to use as a gauge for an actual screen. However, what I did as a surrogate to actually getting a HCG screen is to paint my wall N7, which by my eye seems to be lighter than the HCG. I found the N7 too dark for my preference. I can adjust for it on the projector, but there are compromises. So, if I find the N7 too dark, I think I would also find the HCG too dark.


Luckily for gaming my projector has a game mode, which can compensate. However, the game mode is useless for movies, since the colour balance is all wrong.


----------



## Sherardp

Hey Bugsy did you end up with a Carada, what were your thoughts?


----------



## Sax

Here is my masking system I made two days ago, this is a 110 Carada BW screen. It's a 1.78 without the masking and a 2.35 with masking. It works great. Some day I'll get the Masquerade Screen, but for now I'll use this.


----------



## buddahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sax* /forum/post/12291021
> 
> 
> Here is my masking system I made two days ago, this is a 110 Carada BW screen. It's a 1.78 without the masking and a 2.35 with masking. It works great. Some day I'll get the Masquerade Screen, but for now I'll use this.



Looks nice Sax.Really makes those 2.35 movies come alive.


----------



## BassTek

Has anyone had both a Da-lite High Power and a Carada BW in the same setup and compared them? The real deal mind you, not just samples. I have a room with some ambient light during the day, during which I would primarily watch Football and play the Xbox 360. I'm sure evening/night performance on both is more than adequate but I wonder if the High Power's daytime performance is really worth the extra cash over the Carada.


There's no direct sunlight that will be hitting the screen, but some light may reflect off the drapes depending on what I use to cover the patio doors. My projector is an Epson TW700 that can hit about 1600-2000 lumens in dynamic mode, but I would probably be running it in the 800-1300 range.


----------



## Sherardp

carada will be more than enough at night as you stated. and I think being you have a light canon as is should work well in day time viewing. Try the carada, if its not what you like, return it.


----------



## redwings25

Anyone have the Sanyo Z5 with the CCW? I was wondering if the picture is still bright enough after the projector has 200 + hours on it. I am not sure if I should go with the CCW or BW. I have samples of both and the blacks on BW screen look washed out compared to the CCW. So I would prefer the CCW but everyone seems to get the BW.

Does anyone know if calibrating the projector fixes this? I have a dark dedicated theater room. Screen size would be 96” projecting from 13’. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rgathright

I am in the process of ordering my first front projector which will be the new Epson. In researching screens I keep coming back to Carada for the price and from reading this thread the customer service.


Here is my setup. Our L/R will be where the projector will be installed, so cannot change anything. The walls/ceiling are beige in color and I have 10' ceiling. The projector will be mounted from the ceiling about 24" down. This is to get the screen on the wall where we want it. Our recliners are 16' from the screen. We are currently viewing a 60" Sony HDTV from this distance with no issues. The space I have for the screen is 96" wide. There are some windows on one side, but there will be black out drapes put on them.


Any and all suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## rgathright

Another question.


I move at least every 2 years due to my work. Is the Carada capable of being put together and taken apart several times without damaging the screen? In 8 years I will retire so it will be put up permanently.


----------



## milacqua




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgathright* /forum/post/12599822
> 
> 
> Another question.
> 
> 
> I move at least every 2 years due to my work. Is the Carada capable of being put together and taken apart several times without damaging the screen? In 8 years I will retire so it will be put up permanently.



The Carada screens are a snap to put together - literally. The screen snaps to place on the frame and the frame screws together. I am sure you could easily unsnap the screen from the frame and then unscrew the frame itself for transportation. The frame is marked as to top and bottom so be sure you watch for that during reassembly.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *milacqua* /forum/post/12609043
> 
> 
> The Carada screens are a snap to put together - literally. The screen snaps to place on the frame and the frame screws together. I am sure you could easily unsnap the screen from the frame and then unscrew the frame itself for transportation. The frame is marked as to top and bottom so be sure you watch for that during reassembly.



I'll only add that you should save the Shipping container and packing material to wrap things in but other than that, what was said above is all there is to it.


-t


----------



## rgathright

We have been moving around since 1989 and save all of the original boxes for all of our electronics. Even the big screen HDTV's.


Has anyone tried to hang a Carada screen from the ceiling? I am trying to get past a fireplace mantel.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgathright* /forum/post/12622526
> 
> 
> We have been moving around since 1989 and save all of the original boxes for all of our electronics. Even the big screen HDTV's.
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried to hang a Carada screen from the ceiling? I am trying to get past a fireplace mantel.



I'd call Carada and ask them. I'm sure they've heard that one before.

A couple of well secured eye hooks in the ceiling above that could support the weight and wires to the back of the frame would work.

Just getting it level would be the trick though.


-t


----------



## rgathright

I e-mailed them, but did not get a response.


----------



## David Giles

rgathright I'm sorry you didn't get a response to your email! I haven't seen an email lately with the type of questions you're asking (and I don't know what your name or email address is) so I have to assume that your email must have gotten caught in a spam-filter somewhere along the way. Anyway, I wanted to reply here since you said you sent an email and didn't get a reply. But I'm just about to step out for dinner with the family, so if it's okay with you I'll send you a PM first thing tomorrow morning. Also if you wouldn't mind I'd appreciate it if you'd send another email to see if it gets through this time.


Thanks rgathright!


David Giles

Carada, Inc.


----------



## Chuck1906

It sounds like BW is the way to go. I am planning on getting the Panny AE2000U as well with the CARADA Criterion 106" screen. My question is with this projector do I need the CW or the Brilliant White or the Grey which adds .08 gain. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## rgathright

Will I be able to have my center speaker behind the Carada screen? It would be about 2' from the speaker.


----------



## KCWolfPck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chuck1906* /forum/post/12675923
> 
> 
> It sounds like BW is the way to go. I am planning on getting the Panny AE2000U as well with the CARADA Criterion 106" screen. My question is with this projector do I need the CW or the Brilliant White or the Grey which adds .08 gain. Any thoughts on that?



That would depend on your throw distance and your light control situation.


I also just ordered a AE2000 and a 100" Criterion. I have a 15' throw and a 13' seating distance. I do not have total light control, so it was recommended that I get the BW.


BTW - I received the screen yesterday and assembled it. It looks glorious!! I forgot that they don't include wall mounting hardware, so I'm going to get some drywall screws and mount that puppy tonight. AE2000 is on FedEx truck for delivery. It's gonna be a sweet weekend!!


----------



## KCWolfPck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgathright* /forum/post/12676196
> 
> 
> Will I be able to have my center speaker behind the Carada screen? It would be about 2' from the speaker.



Carada does not make acoustically transparent screens. If you place your center channel speaker behind the screen, it will block a lot of the high frequencies.


----------



## Chuck1906

KC,


According to the projector calculations I did online. I should be able to mount it 16' from the screen. My room is 15x17 and the seats will be around 13'-14' from screen. The room is in the basement and there are 2 small windows in the room but I will have black out shades on them and for the most part will have total light control down there.


----------



## rgathright

Anyone using a Carada BW screen with a Mits HC6000?


----------



## joerod

Just another mini update. I never realized how many new movies come out in 2.35:1 until now. Now more than ever it is important to get a good masking system. Of course I never really worried to much about the "gray" bars until I could get rid of them. Now even my family reminds me to "cover" the bars...


----------



## Ian_Currie

Get a decent projector with good blacks and you won't need to.


----------



## rsr1

Has anyone used a Carada Brilliant White screen with the new JVC RS2?


----------



## Sherardp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsr1* /forum/post/12894365
> 
> 
> Has anyone used a Carada Brilliant White screen with the new JVC RS2?



Using one with the HD1, 126 inch. Wanted to go for the 134 but thought about the image when the bulb ages. Nice screen and the PQ is outstanding


----------



## Chuck1906

What is the best way to decide which Aspect Ratio to get? Do I need to go through my DVD collection and see which and how many movies per ratio I have the most of and decide on that factor or just get one that seems to be the standard in home theater? I mean I was going to get the 178.1 16:9 106" brilliant white screen and then I was looking at some of the other ratios like the 185.1 and 205.1


Also Carada's site gave the screen dimensions as 92.4" wide x 52" high (viewing surface) however when I went to another site (to figure out the throw and placement of the projector from screen) and plugged in how big I wanted the screen it said it would be 60" H x 122" Diagonal x 106" wide and placement would be 16' back in a 15x17 room. Are those dimensions (the latter) accurate for a 106" screen? Now that I think about it, if I use the OUTER FRAME dimensions of the Carada screen of 99.1 W x 58.6 H, that puts me closer to 106.


----------



## billyab10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgathright* /forum/post/12686462
> 
> 
> Anyone using a Carada BW screen with a Mits HC6000?



I am. Mits 6000 and a 114" Carada BW Precision screen. With Lights out, its amazing. Complete 3d feel, blacks look great, colors great. This is my first projector and I am loving it. I was hoping for a little better black with the ambient lights on, but my theater room is in no way tuned for a theater, and its much better watching with lights out


----------



## rgathright

My setup will be similar to yours. Already looking at blackout shades. About the only time we will be here during daylights hours anyway will be on the weekends. It is usually dark when we go to work and dark when we get home. I will be projecting on a 92" screen.


----------



## Vilnius

I am looking at getting the Sony VW60, I just pulled the trigger on a 16:9 106" Criterion BW, .. the room is in the basement, and light control isn't an huge issue, the room is rather large, but not pitch black.


Seating will be 11-13' and PJ will be about 14' from the screen, .. anyone use a VW60 with this screen? Should I have gone with the 1.0? I don't want to wash out.


Also, I don't plan on getting a Panamorpic Lens anytime soon, but would 'consider' it for the future, are there any FAQs about aspect ratios I could browse through? Don't know if I should buy 2.35 and mask for 16:9 (assuming that's doable) for now ... or the other way around.


Advice would be most welcome ... or links to resources.


TIA.


----------



## bayn

Check the 235 forum, they have TONS of info on that aspect ration.

Long story short, you could do a CH setup meaning 235 movies fill the screen (by zooming in or using a lens) and you mask the sides for anything else that is smaller.


Its an important decision of course so do much research before settling on either format and decide what you do a lot of.


----------



## bobbyg1983

Just ordered a 96" 16:9 in Brilliant White, which I'll be pairing up with the Panny AX200. Distance is about 14 ft, with seating at about 12ft. I've been using blackout cloth which I just have taped up on the wall for the last 3 weeks since I got the projector, but I have it no where near tensioned, there are tons of waves, which are absolutely killing me. But I decided that it would be worth picking up for $15 to play with the projected size when I was deciding how large to go. From my experimenting, I've found that 96" should be ideal.

It should arrive on Wed, and after I have it mounted, I'll post comments regarding how it compares to the droopy blackout cloth (I'm pretty sure you can all guess that they will be positive).


----------



## Chad T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobbyg1983* /forum/post/12961025
> 
> 
> I've been using blackout cloth which I just have taped up on the wall for the last 3 weeks since I got the projector, but I have it no where near tensioned, there are tons of waves, which are absolutely killing me. But I decided that it would be worth picking up for $15 to play with the projected size when I was deciding how large to go.



I too am using BOC as a temporary screen. I used thumbtacks and it is tensioned well without any waves at all.


----------



## thebigeast44

I just ordered a Carada Precision 106' Brilliant White to pair with my Panny AX 200. I received several screen samples from Carada and Da-Lite and the BW was the choice of everyone who tested them with me.


The Carada CCW was nice as well, along with the Matte White and High Contrast Matte White from Da-Lite. The High Power positively glowed and probably would be good with sports but may seem unnatural with movies.


I'll be sitting 12 feet back with the projector about 18-20 feet back.


I decided on Carada in part due to the excellent customer service I received from Rex - he is superb!


Contrast that with 2 emails that I sent to another well known vendor that were never returned. No excuse for that.


Looking forward to receiving the screen - I'll post my impressions then.


----------



## dshannon

Great to hear, I just email Rex asking for some samples. Should have done that days ago instead of only deciding on what I read.


Does anyone have a Mitsubishi HC4900. I am trying to decide What screen to use with it. I read the BW should be for low power projectors 800 or less. HC4900 is at 1000 so I am wondering if it will be too bright in a very dark HT basement.


Also trying to decide how big to go length of room is over 30' but only 17 wide. Thinking of setting projector around 13' away because a local HT store recommended not going more than 13' away or going with a screen size larger than 120" diagonal. I have been testing it on a tan colored wall and its pretty good pic for no screen. I would like to set it up about 18 back for two row seating but dont want to lose quality. Hoping good screen will help.


any tips welcome


----------



## bayn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dshannon* /forum/post/13048192
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a Mitsubishi HC4900. I am trying to decide What screen to use with it. I read the BW should be for low power projectors 800 or less. HC4900 is at 1000 so I am wondering if it will be too bright in a very dark HT basement.



I have talked to Rex about my 4900 and he also recommended a BW screen.

My opinion is that he is probably right considering its not a HUGE amount of gain and still pretty neutral. On my wall though the CCW sample does look better/more natural but the BW is still a great screen so its a tough tough choice.


----------



## Chuck1906

Other than the black trim around the screen what is the big difference between the Criterion and Precision screen? I hear a lot of people say they have or are getting the Criterion BW screen. I hardly ever hear mentionings of the Classic Cinema or the High contrast grey or the Precision screen. I just bought the Panasonic AE2000 and trying to decide on the right screen. The room is located in the basement and I will have total light control. Brilliant White sounds the most popular but could I get away with classic cinema white using that projector?


----------



## MarkMac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chuck1906* /forum/post/13139535
> 
> 
> Other than the black trim around the screen what is the big difference between the Criterion and Precision screen?



The only real difference between the Criterion and the Precision is the frame. You can get any of the 3 screen materials with either frame. The Criterion frame is wider and beveled (sp?). There are 2 pluses to having the beveled frame. First, it looks nicer, and second, is the elimination of shadows on the screen.


I purchased the Precision frame due to space constraints on my wall. I am very happy with it, but had I had enough room I would have gone with the Criterion. I have wall sconces, and when I have the lights turned up, I get about a 1" shadow on the sides of the screen from my lights closest to the screen. As the lights are dimmed, the problem begins to fix itself, but the beveled Criterion frame would have any shadows on the screen from frame.


----------



## bayn

I just got my 118" BW from Carada, I am VERY pleased. Sorry about the white balance, I suck at taking pictures but the 2nd pic is with the lights on behind me (large kitchen lights) even though it doesnt look like it. BW is great.


Hats off Carada! I even had a question on SATURDAY about the mounting (I thought I had the wrong brackets) and once I hit send I had a phone call withing 10 minutes from Rex to go over the hardware. What other company does that?!

Thanks for the help REX! You guys got a return customer when I want to go bigger!










(Edit: Adding my info since questions are abound)


PJ: *Mitsu4900*

Screen: *Carada 118" BW 1.78:1 Criterion*

(sorry after MUCH debate with myself and my tests I don't think 2.35 is ready for prime time just yet, at least not for this household) Also the bottom pic is from about 12ft away in my seats if anyone is wondering about what that looks like.


----------



## Chuck1906

Are Panamorph and Prismasonic (sp?) the only two companies making anamorphic lenses for projectors? I am trying to decide if I want to get a 2:35:1 screen or just get a 1:78:1 now then upgrade later to the wider screen and lens.


----------



## barryle

Soon to be another happy Carada Screen owner. My Carada is on its way. Thanks Rex and David for the great presale support. You guys are the best.,


----------



## Chuck1906

Is there a reason why the Carada 2:35:1 screens are cheaper in price compared to the 16:9 screens they make?


----------



## milacqua




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chuck1906* /forum/post/13186171
> 
> 
> Is there a reason why the Carada 2:35:1 screens are cheaper in price compared to the 16:9 screens they make?



I have a 104" BW 16x9 but I did not realize the 2:35:1 was cheaper - I wanted a 16x9 and never looked further. My guess is most people are like me so I think it is a matter of supply and demand with the 16x9 being in bigger demand, hence, it can carry a bigger price tag. But I don't care what any Carada screen costs, it is worth it!


----------



## David Giles

Actually the prices are based strictly on the underlying cost of materials and labor. When comparing a 1.78:1 screen to a 2.35:1 screen with the *same* viewing surface diagonal, the 1.78:1 screen will have more square footage of surface material as well as more aluminum in the frame, plus extra snaps, Black Hole trim, labor, etc.


David Giles

Carada, Inc.


----------



## Driving_Hamster

*Finally* got far enough to put up my 110" BW Criterion screen. Took two of us to snap the screen material into place but was a breeze otherwise to install.


More work to be done on the screen wall but here's a pic:


----------



## Scrimpin

I am considering a BW screen but not sure if the 1.4 gain will be too much. My projector lens is 13 ft from 96" diagonal 16:9 screen in total light controlled room. Right now I have Sony HS-20 but am concerned that plans to upgrade to Epson 1080UB might be too bright. I may increase screen to 100 in.but that is the max I can go because my screen is in between two "columns". I do like a bright pic and would pick brightness over contrast (if I have to), but will this set up be too washed out with the 1080UB? If puch came to shove, I could move the projector back to 18 ft. but that would also require new cables. Thoughts?


BTW....Hamster, what a georgeous looking set up you are building there!!! I really like the ceiling.


----------



## MarkMac

I would strongly suggest sending this question over to Carada. They are very responsive, and will certainly give you a recommendation on screen material based on your projector and room setup.


----------



## Driving_Hamster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scrimpin* /forum/post/13371662
> 
> 
> I am considering a BW screen but not sure if the 1.4 gain will be too much. My projector lens is 13 ft from 96" diagonal 16:9 screen in total light controlled room. Right now I have Sony HS-20 but am concerned that plans to upgrade to Epson 1080UB might be too bright. I may increase screen to 100 in.but that is the max I can go because my screen is in between two "columns". I do like a bright pic and would pick brightness over contrast (if I have to), but will this set up be too washed out with the 1080UB? If puch came to shove, I could move the projector back to 18 ft. but that would also require new cables. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> BTW....Hamster, what a georgeous looking set up you are building there!!! I really like the ceiling.



Thanks for the comments on the room. I have a Epson Pro Cinema 1080 UB and have mounted it about 14 feet back. Shooting at my 110" BW screen is not too bright when I have all the lights off. You might find that your situation is similar.


----------



## neurorog

I just purchased a Carada Brilliant White 96" screen that is paired with a Sanyo Z2000. The screen produces a much brighter image than my previous Da-Lite screen. The image really pops out. Last night I watched POC at World's End on Blu-Ray. The movie has both very dark scenes as well as very bright scenes. I did not find the increase in brightness to cause any "washed out" appearance. Rather, everything seemed very vibrant. I am very pleased with my purchase.


----------



## rlhjr34

Mine is up now as well. I'll have to post a better quality photo later on as well. Sure do love my new 136" diag 2.35 screen. VERY cinematic with my RS2.


----------



## raghu13

I am remodeling my theater and will need a bigger size screen. So I am selling my 2 year old Carada screen. If anybody in DC area is interested, please have a look at e-bay auction id: 190206730706


Raghu



ALREADY SOLD.


----------



## vfrjim

Ordered my 92" Precision BW 1.78:1 on Friday, cannot wait to get it.


----------



## vfrjim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vfrjim* /forum/post/13682873
> 
> 
> Ordered my 92" Precision BW 1.78:1 on Friday, cannot wait to get it.



Shipped already, very nice!


----------



## Ralf Malf

I have one of theses babies on order (92 Inch Diagonal Criterion Series 1.78 to 1)and cant wait to get it.My epson 720 should be here this week.Rex was really good answering my questions and Emailing me back.Thanks to everybody here on this forum,so much info and it made it that much easier.Hopefully I made the right choices as this is my first experience with front projection.Thanks again Everybody.


----------



## mmarki

I finally got my 92" criterion BW set-up over the weekend. It was very easy to install and looks great. I am using it with a Sony Black Pearl and it's awesome. Thanks to Rex for the screen recommendation. This is my first front projector and I am loving it.


----------



## Rex Bittle

Thanks for the personal mentions Ralf Malf and MMARKI. I am glad to have helped you. We appreciate your business very much. I am interested in seeing pictures of your setups either here on the forum or e-mailed to me if you get a chance.


Enjoy your screens and thanks for being Carada customers!!


----------



## Ralf Malf

Well just got my screen via Fed ex and that was quick but to bad my projector is still b/h well will post pics and or update next week.


----------



## Franin

Im looking at a carada screen, I want to go 2:35:1 but I have a stewart studio tech 130 16x9.my question is will i be taking a side step going carada or a step backwards? or even a step forward?


----------



## BRADH

Franin


I just installed a Carada Brilliant white screen. Which replaced a Stewart greyhawk RS screen, and a Studiotek before that. For me the only thing I gave up was the higher price. Give Carada a call they will send you out some sample's and you can see for yourself. The added bonus for me was getting rid of the sparkle I had from time to time with the stewart screens.


Brad


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BRADH* /forum/post/13804658
> 
> 
> Franin
> 
> 
> I just installed a Carada Brilliant white screen. Which replaced a Stewart greyhawk RS screen, and a Studiotek before that. For me the only thing I gave up was the higher price. Give Carada a call they will send you out some sample's and you can see for yourself. The added bonus for me was getting rid of the sparkle I had from time to time with the stewart screens.
> 
> 
> Brad



Thanks Brad


----------



## BassTek

After much waiting I finally ordered an 88" 1.78:1 BW Precision to go with my year old Epson TW700. I was trying to decide between a fixed frame Dalite HP and the Carada for the living room in my condo and decided to go the Carada way. I can't wait to see it in action.


----------



## oldschool JAWA

Hey guys, I just got done with some remodels to my theater room and am looking to upgrade to a 2:35:1 setup so will need to buy another carada screen. I'm looking to sell my 118 inch 1:78:1 Brilliant White Criterion series Carada screen. It is like brand new and in a smoke free home. If you are interested please email me at: [email protected] . I will price it very well!


----------



## BlueMp5

Sorry I am new to the projector scene, as i have only owned a plasma before. We are moving into a new place and want to setup a dedicated HT theatre room downstairs. The room has no windows, just a door to the garage, and the staircase from the upper level, so light control should be pretty good.

The room is about 18 ft long and 15 ft wide, ceiling about 9 ft high with a plug already installed at about 14-15 ft from the wall i want to project to.

Pretty sure I will be using the Epson 1080UB projector. Will use for mostly BluRay movies via Playstation3 and some High definition tv programming.

I would prefer to go with a 106 Criterion Series screen, if you think that would be a good match? If so what would be the best choice for screen material?

Thanks!


----------



## BassTek

Just got my screen. It took only 5 days to ship to Canada and only 7 days total from ordering to having it in my living room. Taxes/brokerage were very reasonable as well, $38.


Unfortunately the wall it's going on isn't fully painted yet so I will have to wait a few days before installing the screen.


----------



## Jazzbone

Should have my 118" Brilliant White Criterion delivered today...

Room is 19'x13'x9' ....Hope its a good match with my new Sanyo Z2000..


We don't move into the new house until next month, the anticipation of it all is killing me..










Jazzbone


----------



## avhero_classof88

HI,


My room size is 12(w)x17.5(L)X8(H)


What size screen should I buy, that will be best for this room size?

I really wanted to go with 2.35 to 1 but I can't afford a lens so I can project to that screen size. What material is used around the screen(not border but actuall wall) to make it look clean and black? (paint or material)

Thanks


----------



## MarkMac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avhero_classof88* /forum/post/13917076
> 
> 
> HI,
> 
> 
> My room size is 12(w)x17.5(L)X8(H)
> 
> 
> What size screen should I buy, that will be best for this room size?
> 
> Thanks



avhero-

Room size doesn't matter as much as where your seats will be located in the room. How far from the screen? This is important information to help answer you question.


----------



## avhero_classof88

The seats would be 15' back , I am thinking of purchasing a 100' 2.35 to 1 Carada screen with a panasonicPT-AX 200 U.


----------



## schmidtdarren

I just picked up a Carada BW Precision 106". I came from a DIY blackout fabric screen. I used the DIY screen with just the cloth, then painted several formulas in the DIY section (Silverfire, Black Widow and Ultra Pure White). I just happened on a used Carada and made the move. Its a much better surface and gives just enough gain for my Z5. Very happy with the move.


I was never happy with the quality that was given with DIY paints. As well, text is even clearer with this screen. A+


Darren


----------



## Samaritano

Would the Da-Lite Pro-Imager Horizontal Screen Masking System fit over a Carada screen?
Da-Lite


----------



## curtishd

For those of you with the Sanyo Z2000 what screens are you using? I see a few of you have the Brillant White, did you try the high contrast screen? I am just worried that the brillant white might wash the image out, expecially the blacks BUT I also worry the high contrast might make the image too dark. What to do.


----------



## Sax

I have the BW, and it looks great with my Z2000 projector. I tested all the screen samples from Carada and Da-lite. The BW looked the best to me.


----------



## Chuck1906

I am moving closer to putting my screen together and hanging it on the wall. Someone told me that I would need another person present to help me pull and stretch the screen onto the mounting frame. Is this true or can I do it alone?


----------



## Rex Bittle

Hi Chuck,


You can definitely snap the screen material onto the frame by yourself. Plenty of people do it alone. The best trick is to start in one corner and work your way around the frame back to that one corner. The screen is tougher than it might look to you. And always know that we have snapped the screen onto the frame once or twice already in production for inspection and packaging. You can do it again with confidence.










The extra person might come in handy hanging the Carada Projection Screen on the wall though. Although it isn't very heavy, it is bulky and could still do some damage to itself or other things if it fell over and bumped something. A second pair of hands will steady it while moving and help to get it on the wall bracket safely.


It should go well for you. Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Chuck1906

Great! Thanks for the info!


----------



## knmlee

I've decided on the Criterion 110" for my new theater. Now I need help deciding on which material to get. My room (see attached photo) is in the basement and has no windows. The wall color is light brown so there may be some reflected light.


My projector is a JVC-RS1 and I use a Stewart Firehawk G3 in my current theater. I like this combination but don't really want to spend the money to buy another one.


Will I miss the great black levels I get with my current combo if I go with one of the white screens (BW or CCW)?


Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Chuck1906

I just put my screen together tonight but will wait a few days until I get someone over here to help me hang it on the wall. I will say that I had a bit of a hard time getting the screen to fit the frame per the instructions that was included - "start with corner snap then work your way around frame in either direction" well that's what I did but when I got to about 3/4 of it done, I ran into major difficulty trying to snap the last several snaps. So I un-snapped one of the sides and proceeded to snap the bottom (that was giving me a problem) then went back and re-snapped that one side and it was SO MUCH EASIER that way! Even with the difficult part it only took about 10-15 minutes to snap and stretch the screen onto the frame.


----------



## FremontRich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chuck1906* /forum/post/14232492
> 
> 
> I just put my screen together tonight but will wait a few days until I get someone over here to help me hang it on the wall. I will say that I had a bit of a hard time getting the screen to fit the frame per the instructions that was included - "start with corner snap then work your way around frame in either direction" well that's what I did but when I got to about 3/4 of it done, I ran into major difficulty trying to snap the last several snaps. So I un-snapped one of the sides and proceeded to snap the bottom (that was giving me a problem) then went back and re-snapped that one side and it was SO MUCH EASIER that way! Even with the difficult part it only took about 10-15 minutes to snap and stretch the screen onto the frame.



That makes sense because there's more material to stretch horizontally than vertically.


----------



## R Harkness

Chuck1906,


Tell us what you think of the screen once you've used it. Thanks.


----------



## 3 perf

I just finish installing a CRITERION 104 inch BW. The Z2000 is installed at 10.5 feet from the screen.I am using the natural setting and i modified the fallowing ,color temp to warm 1 , extended setting for HDMI , Brightness tuned back to -3 .and finally lamp to A2 this gives me very good blacks with lots of shadow details. What an amazing screen !


----------



## rlhjr34

Question for REX or David. Are there any plans to develop an audio transparent material with a gain close to the Brilliant White material? I'm considering a theater remodel and I am considering an AT setup possibly.


----------



## David Giles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlhjr34* /forum/post/14289131
> 
> 
> Question for REX or David. Are there any plans to develop an audio transparent material with a gain close to the Brilliant White material? I'm considering a theater remodel and I am considering an AT setup possibly.



We will very likely have an offering at some point in the future, but we don't have it in our immediate plans. Thanks for checking with us though!


David Giles

Carada, Inc.


----------



## kitzi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Giles* /forum/post/14289339
> 
> 
> We will very likely have an offering at some point in the future, but we don't have it in our immediate plans. Thanks for checking with us though!
> 
> 
> David Giles
> 
> Carada, Inc.



Any plans on a lighter gray?


----------



## David Giles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kitzi* /forum/post/14290088
> 
> 
> Any plans on a lighter gray?



No immediate plans for a lighter gray.


David Giles

Carada, Inc.


----------



## tz4689

Will a Panasonic PT-AE2000U coupled with a 112" diagonol BW 2:35 be bright enough? Have even toyed with the idea of a 120" diagonal. Currently project on a 96" from about 12' and in Cinema mode image is plenty bright.


----------



## Samaritano

David.

I'm planning on a 2.37 AR screen with a height of 49". Would it be better if I go with a Precision series screen if I'm looking to eventually add the CIH masking system that you are working on? What would the total size be including the masking system?


Thanks


----------



## David Giles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tz4689* /forum/post/14355685
> 
> 
> Will a Panasonic PT-AE2000U coupled with a 112" diagonol BW 2:35 be bright enough? Have even toyed with the idea of a 120" diagonal. Currently project on a 96" from about 12' and in Cinema mode image is plenty bright.



It really just depends on your personal definition of "bright enough", but I'd say that *most* home theater enthusiasts would be very happy with the AE2000U on a 112" or 120" 2.35:1 BW screen (assuming roughly the same throw distance you're using now).





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Samaritano* /forum/post/14358994
> 
> 
> David.
> 
> I'm planning on a 2.37 AR screen with a height of 49". Would it be better if I go with a Precision series screen if I'm looking to eventually add the CIH masking system that you are working on? What would the total size be including the masking system?



The Precision Series and the Criterion Series work equally well with a Masquerade system. But if you're pretty *sure* that you're going to add the masking system in the near future, then you might as well save your money and just get the Precision Series screen frame (since the screen's frame will be hidden for the most part once the masking system is installed). Regardless of which screen frame you choose, the OUTSIDE dimensions of a native 2.37:1 Masquerade system with a viewing surface height of 49" would be 128.6" by 61.5".


David Giles

Carada, Inc.


----------



## Samaritano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Giles* /forum/post/14359299
> 
> 
> Regardless of which screen frame you choose, the OUTSIDE dimensions of a native 2.37:1 Masquerade system with a viewing surface height of 49" would be 128.6" by 61.5".
> 
> 
> David Giles
> 
> Carada, Inc.



Thanks for the info David but actually I was referring to the *new* constant image height screen masking system that Carada is working on.

Masquerade CIH perhaps?


----------



## David Giles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Samaritano* /forum/post/14363297
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info David but actually I was referring to the *new* constant image height screen masking system that Carada is working on.
> 
> Masquerade CIH perhaps?



The CIH Masquerade that we're working on will use the same fascia as our current Masquerade, and the outside frame dimensions I gave above are based on that. Just remember that you'll need 3/4" of space above the system and 2" of "free and clear" space on *both* sides of the system in order to slide the side fascia in place. So the total space needed on your wall for a native 2.37:1 Masquerade with a 49" high viewing surface would be 132.6" by 62.3".


David Giles

Carada, Inc.


----------



## Samaritano

Thanks a lot David for this info. I will be patiently waiting for the release of this product.

Have a nice day...


----------



## David Giles

You're welcome Edgar, and you have a great day as well!


David Giles

Carada, Inc.


----------



## Breedbeyond

For owners that have had these for a year or more how are they holding up? I have been looking at getting a screen soon and have samples of Carada and Da-lite screens and the Da-lite samples seem like they might be tougher and possibly last longer because of the heavy duty backing and I would imagine they

would be more tear resistant. This is a very important factor as I have small kids and pets. They know they are not supposed to be in there un supervised but they ARE kids and accidents do happen.


----------



## MarkMac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Breedbeyond* /forum/post/14369464
> 
> 
> For owners that have had these for a year or more how are they holding up?



I've had my Precision CCW for 2.5 years now. No issues whatsoever. I don't ever move the screen or take it down, but the screen is as good today as when I bought it.


----------



## BudSMoke

I ordered my Carada Criterion Series Brilliant White 118" 1.78 screen today. w00t


----------



## BudSMoke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuGsArEtAsTy* /forum/post/11995649
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by BuGsArEtAsTy
> 
> So with no ambient light (but some reflections):
> 
> 
> Grey is still unusable IMO. Way too dark. The skies look like they're full of smoke or something.
> 
> 
> Brilliant white looks washed out. With the default (low power) Cinema 1 settings on the Panasonic PT-AX200U, even the Classic Cinema White seems a bit pale but better than the Brilliant White. (Note that I'm only 9' from the screen, with only an 88" size, so brightness is quite high.)
> 
> 
> As for the blacks, pretty much anything dark in the scene is black with the grey screen. Inky, inky black though. Too black, since a lot of the shadow detail was simply lost, cuz it was all black. I could raise it by upping the brightness settings, etc, but I didn't like it as much overall. The blacks with Carada's Classic Cinema White are OK with the projector's lower power Cinema 1 mode, but it'd be nicer if they were a touch darker. It was better than the Brilliant White though, but I agree with R Harkness in that the difference between BW and CCW wasn't huge.
> 
> 
> It would be nice for example if there were say a 0.95 gain grey or something like that. ie. A bit greyer than the Classic Cinema White, but nowhere near as grey as the Carada grey. I think that could be perfect for me (with my relatively new projector lamp). I must admit though, given how well my wall has held up in the testing, I am considering a slightly grey paint on the wall instead. Sacrilege I know, but the gain of the wall paint seems more appropriate. Too bad it's the wrong colour.
> 
> 
> Either that, or else I could use the Classic Cinema White with a weak ND filter. If I just reduce the brightness on the projector, it tends to screw things up a bit. I haven't done proper calibration I must admit, but it seems to me that Panasonic has tweaked its Cinema 1 setting fairly well already and messing with the brightness throws things off.
> 
> 
> I will do some more testing after I do some more calibration.






OK ...all you AX200 guys have me scared now...... I have a AX200u and went BW..... but....


I will be throwing from 16 feet on an 118" screen instead off 88".... do you think my brightness will still be too much?


Also... I plan on purchasing the Epson 1080UB in the next couple months which I know is not as bright so I was afraid to go with ccw.


I hope I made the right decision (I know I can swap screens within 30 days) but shipping and appropiate packing isnt cheap


----------



## David Giles

Hey Bud,


An 88" diagonal screen would be almost *twice* as bright as a 118" diagonal screen (assuming the same surface material and relatively similar throw ratios). So I doubt very seriously that you would find the 118" BW to be *too* bright with your AX200, or with the 1080UB.


Oh, and thanks for your business!


David Giles

Carada, Inc.


----------



## BudSMoke

Good to hear. Thanks. =)


----------



## dvdfan

With all the positive feedback posted, I have also decided to go with a Carada screen. I have placed an order for a Criterion 106" brilliant white.


Due to the layout of the room, the screen will be installed about 4 feet in front of the existing front wall. Instead of framing a new false wall at this point in the room, I was planning on just putting a header across the room and then attaching a wooden frame the same size as the finished screen. The wooden frame would be attached to the header using hinges to allow access to the space between the screen and the front wall. The screen would then attach to the wooden frame.


Has anyone else tried something like this?


----------



## sbmrinaldi

David-I had tried to email you for your suggestion on a 92 fixed screen to mate with my Mitsubishi HC3000u. It does not put out the best of lumens-I can get you the specs if needed. I will be sitting about 13 ft from the screen. Anxious to order.


----------



## David Giles

Hey sbmrinaldi, I've sent you a PM so that we can discuss your setup further.


David Giles

Carada, Inc.


----------



## psyduck103

Upgrading from a kv40xbr700 to 114" BW.&1080UB. Went with an Oppo 983 dvd.I cant stomach the thought of giving sony another dime.They wont let me use the XBR with a Blu Ray player .No HDMI on it.Only paid $3000 for it in "01.Would have went with a Sony projector,but they talked me out of it! Should have the screen and PJ & Oppo this week.


----------



## BudSMoke

Finally my work has slowed a bit and I got to put my Carada 118" BW together this weekend. The screen looks great! It is amazing how much having a black, professional looking screen border adds to the overall image quality. It stops your eyes from wondering beyond the picture and really adds to the overall experience. The installation was very simple. Due to my lighting conditions though , I may try out the matte white next paycheck. At night, it is a pure saturated image that the brightest plasmas couldn't rival. It is beautiful. Also, my hamster is having the time of his life with that 10 foot tube that the screen came on. It is like a hamster super-highway.


Regards.


Bud


----------



## beagle five

pictures of my new Carada 80 inch CCW.

bought it used here in sweden.
http://www.minhembio.com/Beagle%20five/201245/ 


the screen material is VERY thin.

and VERY sharp!


----------



## BRADH

beagle five


Nice looking setup.


Brad


----------



## gnolivos

I am getting ready to buy a Carada screen for my Z2000 and have the same concern. I do have the samples, but has not been easy to test this. (long story).


What would be the recommended screen for a Z2000, batcave dark room black walls, 13' throw, 104" diag? I may be able to cut this down to about 11-12 feet throw by moving the screen forward by a foot or two.


I would have liked an AT screen, but I my main concern right now is image quality, to improve the pop and hopefully keep the black levels under control.


Thanks for any input.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtishd* /forum/post/14045780
> 
> 
> For those of you with the Sanyo Z2000 what screens are you using? I see a few of you have the Brillant White, did you try the high contrast screen? I am just worried that the brillant white might wash the image out, expecially the blacks BUT I also worry the high contrast might make the image too dark. What to do.


----------



## saleen0264

For you guys that have the epson 1080 ub pro. What screen are you using.in the near future,i like to get the, mms series screen and masqueade system between 110 & 114 in.16x9. Jason at a/v calb.the epson.i have it one week,projecting 13ft. On to a 106in.greywolf2 screen,and the picture looks great(thank's to jason)my room is in the basement. Room is 24x23, 6ft.8in. To ceiling white walls,grey rug, light grey 24in.tile ceiling,and i have total light control. Thank's guys for any help.


----------



## GOOCHY

Cross posting from my own thread in hopes of response from those in the know. I'm buying a Carada 100" screen used and the screen has been in storage for a bit of time. The screen material itself has creases in it from being folded in storage. When tensioned, will the creases come out over time or is there a good way to get them to come out? Any recommendations?


----------



## MarkMac

The creases should come out rather quickly once you have the screen fastened to the frame. When I received my CCW screen from Carada, it had a very bad crease on one corner (the screen has folded over itself when it was put onto the roll). See pic below. I put the screen up in the evening, and by the next morning, I couldn't see the crease at all.


If your creases don't work themselves out within a couple days, I would contact Carada tech support. There's a hair-dryer trick, but I'll let them give you the details on that!


----------



## NashTech

I sent an email to Carada this morning hoping to get a recommendation for a screen... but I haven't heard back from them yet. I thought I'd post it here to see if anyone can offer any advice (first PJ setup for me)...


I'm nearing the completion of the construction on a new home theater addition.


The room is 16Wx21.5D.


The projector is a Sanyo PLV-Z2000 ceiling mounted at 12 feet from the screen (8' ceiling).


The first row will sit 11.5 feet from the screen.


The room is completely light controlled.


Is there a screen/size you can recommended for this setup?


----------



## NashTech

No sooner than I posted this... Rex replied to my email. (Must be ESP).


----------



## GOOCHY

I should note that Rex also PM'd me about the creases in the screen I'm purchasing. This kind of attentiveness to those purchasing their product, even on the second hand market, shows that the folks at Carada have their priorities straight.


----------



## buddahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gnolivos* /forum/post/14483189
> 
> 
> I am getting ready to buy a Carada screen for my Z2000 and have the same concern. I do have the samples, but has not been easy to test this. (long story).
> 
> 
> What would be the recommended screen for a Z2000, batcave dark room black walls, 13' throw, 104" diag? I may be able to cut this down to about 11-12 feet throw by moving the screen forward by a foot or two.
> 
> 
> I would have liked an AT screen, but I my main concern right now is image quality, to improve the pop and hopefully keep the black levels under control.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any input.




Do youe self a favor and get the Briilant white.The z2000 is one of the dim fp.So the Bw will give you a killer pic.


----------



## gnolivos

I've tested both the Classic Cinema White (gain 1.0) and the Brilliant White (Gain 1.4) and honestly the difference wasn't that noticeable for me. I did A/B comparisons with the Carada samples, side by side, and spent 2+ hours with different grayscale patters, real-life movie conditions etc. To me it was more like a 1.0 vs 1.1 gain difference. Just so you don't expect miracles from a CCW screen... In any case, I would not like the greyish blacks that a true 1.4 gain white would provide...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddahead* /forum/post/14551639
> 
> 
> Do youe self a favor and get the Briilant white.The z2000 is one of the dim fp.So the Bw will give you a killer pic.


----------



## Lee Weber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gnolivos* /forum/post/14552256
> 
> 
> I've tested both the Classic Cinema White (gain 1.0) and the Brilliant White (Gain 1.4) and honestly the difference wasn't that noticeable for me. I did A/B comparisons with the Carada samples, side by side, and spent 2+ hours with different grayscale patters, real-life movie conditions etc. To me it was more like a 1.0 vs 1.1 gain difference. Just so you don't expect miracles from a CCW screen... In any case, I would not like the greyish blacks that a true 1.4 gain white would provide...



Agreed.

I had the brilliant white, clasic cinema white and a few other samples over my Stewart ST130. The 1.4 gain Brilliant white was not as bright as the 1.3 stewart.


----------



## CDLehner

OK, after tinkering, and dragging my feet, it is finally time to finish my space...at least v1.0...and get a "real" screen. I'm glad to see there is a Carada thread; I've always been leaning this way, if for no other reason than a) they offer 1.85:1 ratio screens (I know the others will make whatever size you ask for, but who wants to go through that hassle; Carada offers these "out of the box"), b) the selection process is simplified (Da-Lite, do you want Cinema Contour, Da-Snap, Perm-Wall, Series 200, Series 300, etc...), and c) all things being equal, they seem to offer great value.


Here's a pic of v0.1











That's a 8' x 4' piece of laminate, so when the screen-wall is finished I should keep about 96" of width, but obviously my "real" screen is going to come down some. Once the room is rocked, I don't want to butt too close up against that sloping ceiling, but I'm hoping I can do 100 or 104" and still maintain about 28-29" to the bottom of the screen (I need that for my proposed cabinet and center). Here's a question, if I _have_ to choose, would you go 104" with the thinner _Precision_ framing, or go a little smaller, like 100", but with the thicker _Criterion_? The idea being, I assume, the thicker framing does a better job of "defining" the image, preventing light bleed, etc.? Even so, is it enough of a difference to sacrifice 4" or so of sweet, sweet digital video?


I currently have a VPL-AW15, so I'm definitely looking for a little gain, which means I'll be going BW. Now I said c) _all things being equal_, Carada seems to offer great value, but I will probably have a chance to order a Da-Lite at around the same price (I know a guy who knows a guy kinda thing). Any thoughts on comparing the two? Is it Carada is the better value, but at the same price Da-Lite has an edge, or is it still a pick-'em, even though I can get a deal on a Da-Lite?


Thanks for any help; can't wait to put that first BD up on the new screen,


CD


----------



## Sherardp

Finally finished up my dedicated room. Went with the Carada 126" 16:9 screen paired with the JVC HD1. Awesome pq and the quality of the frame is superb. Tad bit of a work snapping the material too frame but its a good thing, no creases or anything. Appreciate the help David/Rex and many thanks for shipping the screen to Japan.


----------



## David Giles

Carada's booth at CEDIA Expo in Denver:












We're at booth # 375 on the main floor, showing the current Masquerade as well as our new Masquerade CIH (native 2.35:1) which will be shipping soon.


Please stop by and see us for a live demonstration.


David Giles

Carada, Inc.


----------



## John Kovach

Great pic David! Wish I could be there to check it out. Great picture quality considering the ambient light that is probably present.


Any idea on pricing for the 2.35 CIH setup?


Just curious, what projectors are you using?


----------



## David Giles

Thanks John! We haven't finalized pricing on the Masquerade CIH systems yet, but their pricing will be in *roughly* the same range as our current Masquerade systems. We hope to have that pricing posted on our website within a week or two after CEDIA.


The projector's we're using in our booth are Epson Pro Cinema 1080UB projectors that were graciously provided courtesy of Epson USA.


David Giles

Carada, Inc.


----------



## oman321

Can we get some more pics of the CIH system, hard to see as it truly dissapears into the background (which is certainly a good thing).


----------



## David Giles

We'll definitely post some nice photos of the Masquerade CIH when we have it in an appropriate environment for closeups. Unfortunately, as you mentioned, it is virtually impossible to get decent photos of the Black Hole trimmed system mounted on a black wall under the shadows of the booth's roof.







But the Masquerade CIH uses the same fascia extrusions as our horizontal Masquerade, so a CIH system will look just like the systems on our website, except in a 2.35:1 aspect ratio (and of course the masking panels will drop vertically on each side of of the image as opposed to deploying across the top and bottom of the image as on a native 16:9 system).


David Giles

Carada, Inc.


----------



## WaveyD4vey

ive been looking at the criterion series...more than likely between 114 and 134 and 1.0 gain...i looked through some of the posts and dont see any major complaints about hotspotting...anyone have major hotspotting problems? carada seems like a nice choice as i HATE special ordering from dealers in my area...every time ive tried special ordering anything from any of them (other than ken cranes) they take WAY to long to get anything delivered and customer service has been nothing to write home about either...and since we have peeps who work at carada on this thread about how long does it normally take to ship one of these to san diego? i didnt see anything on the page about overnight shipping, 3 day shipping or anything like that...just a flat rate


----------



## gnolivos

WaveyD4vey:


A 1.0 gain will not produce any hotspotting. Even a 1.3 gain should produce no noticeable HS... but again, 1.0 reflects straight back, so no HS.


----------



## Rex Bittle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WaveyD4vey* /forum/post/14614346
> 
> 
> ...and since we have peeps who work at carada on this thread about how long does it normally take to ship one of these to san diego? i didnt see anything on the page about overnight shipping, 3 day shipping or anything like that...just a flat rate



Hi WaveyD4vey,


We ship from central Alabama via FedEx Ground & Home Delivery service so most screens take about 4-5 working days to get to San Diego (after production of the screen of course). The shipping price on our website is for this shipping service. Home Deliveries are made TUESDAY-SATURDAY each week except for published holidays at FedEx.

_Expedited shipping_ is usually available as an option after production of the screen, but that is quoted individually based on the specific delivery address. Contact us at [email protected] with an address and screen size, aspect ratio and frame style and we will provide you a quotation for 3-day, 2-day and/or overnight delivery service.


We look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## NashTech

Nice write-up on the Masquerade in this months Home Theater Magazine.


----------



## David Giles

Thanks NashTech!!


David Giles

Carada, Inc.


----------



## Just me_2004

David or anyone for that matter,


I need a 110" screen that will be mounted about 7 inches from the ceiling (only possible location). The projector (1080UB Home) will be ceiling mounted, as close to the ceiling as possible to avoid someone walking into it. My take is the lens will be close to level with the top of the screen. Not ideal, I understand but the best we could do. The room will be complete light controlled. What would be the best Carada 16x9 screen with a fixed frame mount? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## David Giles

Hi Just me_2004,


With the 1080UB on a 110" diagonal screen I would recommend Brilliant White. Either of our frame styles will work well, unless your projector's lens is *above* the screen's frame in which case the Criterion Series would be a better choice because its beveled face wouldn't block any light from the projector.


David Giles

Carada, Inc.


----------



## roar

Ordered a 106.7" (Custom) Criterion, Brilliant White screen this morning from Rex. Helpful service over the phone, fielded all my questions and then quickly replied to some follow up questions over email afterwards. What a nice way to start my morning.


The screen is for my folks, I am working on finishing their basement theatre, picked up a Sony VW60 for them and decided to go with the Brilliant White after chatting with Rex because of the throw distance. Can't wait for it to show up and see it in action.


----------



## Sherardp

The Criterion Screen is awesome. The bevel is what I really like about it. Looks like a huge plasma on the wall. Very happy customer here as Im sure your parents will love it with the VW60.


----------



## Darth Indy

I have a 118 inch brilliant white criterion series screen, aspect ratio is 1.78 to 1,that I'm looking to sell. We are moving soon and am getting rid of some stuff before hand. Screen is like brand new still and my home is smoke free. I'm from Oklahoma so anyone from Oklahoma or surrounding close by states could possibly meet me somewhere so no shipping would be involved OR I can ship to anybody. Cost me about $1,000 when I got it last year, looking to get $750. If interested please pm me.


----------



## gnolivos

Read the forum rules... the admins get real testy about posts like this... posting items for sale is not welcome in the forums. Don't ask me why, as I personally dislike the rule, but I just warn this will get you banned forever!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Darth Indy* /forum/post/14705638
> 
> 
> I have a 118 inch brilliant white criterion series screen, aspect ratio is 1.78 to 1,that I'm looking to sell. We are moving soon and am getting rid of some stuff before hand. Screen is like brand new still and my home is smoke free. I'm from Oklahoma so anyone from Oklahoma or surrounding close by states could possibly meet me somewhere so no shipping would be involved OR I can ship to anybody. Cost me about $1,000 when I got it last year, looking to get $750. If interested please pm me.


----------



## roar

Finally... after having to let my folks 106" BW Criterion Carada screen sit in its box while we waited for the basement to be finished we got a chance to assemble the screen the other night!


It was fun and easy to do, the white gloves are the perfect added touch. The Sony VW60 looks great, sat through large portions of the new Indy and Ironman on Blu Ray and the picture is perfect, looking forward to the Hulk this weekend. It makes me not want to come home and watch my 720p 92"


I think my folks are going to enjoy the theatre for a couple of months and then we are going to look at brining in a professional calibrator to tweak it out a little more.


----------



## FLBoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roar* /forum/post/14930112
> 
> 
> I think my folks are going to enjoy the theatre for a couple of months and then we are going to look at brining in a professional calibrator to tweak it out a little more.



Does brining the calibrator make him more tender and tasty?


----------



## Mike W




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FLBoy* /forum/post/14930475
> 
> 
> Does brining the calibrator make him more tender and tasty?



Maybe not, but it sure would create a picklish situation for doing a calibration.


----------



## b1pkkf26

Hi David or Rex


I'm very new too this so bear wit me, I just purchase the Sony VPL-HW10 projector and currently using a panoview 120" screen, no matter how much I adjust the picture I still end up with about 1/2" of overspill on the lower right cornner. Will the carada screen fix my problem since on your website state it absorb any overspill.


Also if I go with the 2.35 screen, how would a 1.78 picture would look like?


Many Thanks!


----------



## David Giles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b1pkkf26* /forum/post/14979489
> 
> 
> Hi David or Rex
> 
> 
> I'm very new too this so bear wit me, I just purchase the Sony VPL-HW10 projector and currently using a panoview 120" screen, no matter how much I adjust the picture I still end up with about 1/2" of overspill on the lower right cornner. Will the carada screen fix my problem since on your website state it absorb any overspill.
> 
> 
> Also if I go with the 2.35 screen, how would a 1.78 picture would look like?
> 
> 
> Many Thanks!



Hi b1pkkf26,


It sounds like your projector isn't mounted perfectly "square" with respect to your screen, causing the image to be non-rectangular. No screen can actually "fix" that problem, although our Black Hole trim DOES do a very good job of absorbing overspill. But depending on how bright the image is, you MAY notice the overspill on occasion.


If you go with a 2.35:1 screen, when you project a 1.78:1 image within the height of that screen, you will have vertical black bars on both sides of the image. If you have any other questions, feel free to send me an email . Thanks b1pkkf26!


David Giles

Carada, Inc.


----------



## b1pkkf26

thanks for your quick reply David, can you pm your email address, I have a few more questions.


Thanks again.


----------



## David Giles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b1pkkf26* /forum/post/14979767
> 
> 
> thanks for your quick reply David, can you pm your email address, I have a few more questions.
> 
> 
> Thanks again.



You're welcome!







Actually the word " email " in my first message was a clickable link to my email address, but for clarification the address is [email protected] 


I'll look forward to hearing from you!


David Giles

Carada, Inc.


----------



## MikieR

Now this looks cool!


From the things everyone have said, I think I know the (quite distant) future screen setup and manufacturer for me if I ever have the space (and money). Not to mention the apparent quality of service and customer orientation. Seems to be a rare thing nowadays. Two thumbs up!


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikieR* /forum/post/14981057
> 
> 
> Now this looks cool!
> 
> 
> From the things everyone have said, I think I know the (quite distant) future screen setup and manufacturer for me if I ever have the space (and money). Not to mention the apparent quality of service and customer orientation. Seems to be a rare thing nowadays. Two thumbs up!



Yes. David was very helpful when I bought my screen 2 years ago.

I use it everyday and have always been impressed with the image it projects.

So have the guests that have seen images on it.


Great product and service.


-t


----------



## wodom

I'd like to add my $.02 about Carada's customer service:


I purchased a screen two years ago but didn't get around to completing the project until last month. The frame went together perfectly and putting on the screen was a snap as long as you have two people to do the job.


The problem I ran into was that the bottom wall bracket is just 10" long and because of stud spacing it didn't do a good job of holding the screen flush to the wall. I wrote to Carada on Saturday night and had a response from David by Sunday morning!


He sent me the bracket I needed at no charge for an order that was two years old.


The Carada looks great and I'm sure that no one has better customer service!


----------



## TommyboyCAN

Quick Question

What are the main criteria in choosing between the Criterion and the Precision. I understand the thickness at the border.

Is it always I good idea to upgrade to the thicker Criterion?


----------



## Sherardp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TommyboyCAN* /forum/post/15004525
> 
> 
> Quick Question
> 
> What are the main criteria in choosing between the Criterion and the Precision. I understand the thickness at the border.
> 
> Is it always I good idea to upgrade to the thicker Criterion?



It really depends on your application, I personally like the wider frame, its looks fantastic and performs as it should. Either will work, just depends on what you like/need per your install. Sometimes less wider frame means being able to go up in screen size with the precision. If you app will have, go for the Criterion.


----------



## filmbuff2

Since setting up the Carada Criterion 128" BW 2:35 screen I have to say that even though I zoom out on a Epson 1080 UB Pro most films in that OAR look pretty good. Waiting for a copy of Zulu on BD to show up so I can see for myself if the reported use of DNR has given us another Patton. Anyway, here is a picture or two of the set up. I rent so am not able to go as far as I would






















The room is approx. 27ftL X 13ftW X 8ftH and the pj is about 13 ft. from the screen. I set the couch back to where the surrounds are mounted , about 25 ft. (closer for watching the 42" tv ) - and it is just right, at least for me. Getting this screen after two years of BOC was the best move I made.


----------



## R Harkness

*filmbuff2,*


I'm curious: What picture mode are you using on your Epson? I know that a couple of the picture modes put out very high brightness so I'm curious if you are using those. (The "daytime" modes or whatever they are called?).


And are you happy with the brightness of the picture on such a large screen?


Thanks


----------



## filmbuff2

Good question Rich - I have around 160 hours on the bulb and the Epson is set on the Cinema Night mode, after " calibrating " by using the settings from the 1080 thread. Can't say it is as accurate as it could be but it seems to project a pretty decent picture. I use the settings for the PS3 so I would have to alter the Brightness and Contrast if using something else , which at the moment are -8 and +10 respectively. Lamp is on low and the picture is more than bright enough, even with zooming out. I would not want to go any larger as it appears to be as far as I would go with this pj in a fair sized room. I also have it completely dark so that helps. Especially having 6 ft. of black cloth on the ceiling to counter light refection from the screen.


----------



## R Harkness

filmbuff2,


Thanks. Is our screen 128" wide, or diagonal? If it's 128" wide it's very impressive the Epson is giving enough light in night cinema mode for such a large screen.


----------



## filmbuff2

Rich - The screen is 128" diagonal - measuring just under 118" W by 50" H, I believe the largest is 136" from Carada without going custom and I almost bought one but the wall I use for mounting was not large enough for my set up. Even with the bulb losing light output with age between increasing the brightness and some of the other modes I doubt even the 136" would be a problem.


----------



## Chad T

I can't even look at the screen.....I'm totally captivated by whatever is on the rug! Appears to be a house cat, but also looks like a lion!?

































> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *filmbuff2* /forum/post/15027637


----------



## filmbuff2

Chad - Your close, about the "Lion" reference. She is actually a Siberian cat -they are quite stocky but still very agile, amazing climbers. The males are larger like most cats and it is always difficult to realize how heavy she is just looking at her. I found her at the SPCA - was very timid compared to the others - a one cat one person type. They are an interesting breed - almost like a dog in that they love to follow you around.


----------



## John Ballentine

filmbuff2,

You sit 25' back from your 118" wide screen for movie watching ...?


----------



## filmbuff2

John, now that I read over my post, I realize the seating distance is incorrect, as it is more like 18 ft. from the screen. Wasn't thinking there. Sound more reasonable? As most agree, I went with the largest I could use - I think most find after viewing for awhile that if they had been conservative with screen size that they end getting or wanting a larger one.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *filmbuff2* /forum/post/15038766
> 
> 
> Chad - Your close, about the "Lion" reference. She is actually a Siberian cat -they are quite stocky but still very agile, amazing climbers. The males are larger like most cats and it is always difficult to realize how heavy she is just looking at her. I found her at the SPCA - was very timid compared to the others - a one cat one person type. They are an interesting breed - almost like a dog in that they love to follow you around.



How do you like the chair from IKEA?


Bought 2 this weekend.


-t


----------



## AReiners

I am finishing the construction of my home theater and I am now turning my thoughts towards purchasing equipment. I am leaning heavily toward purchasing the Panasonic AE3000 projector and had been considering purchasing a Carada screen. However, the article at ProjectorCentral.com has given me serious second thoughts. I am especially concerned about the lack of brightness attirbuted to the Carada line.



White Screens


Stewart Studiotek 130 130%

Draper M1300 125%

Da-lite CinemaVision 110%

Goo Systems CRT White 100%

Vutec BriteWhite 90%

Carada Classic Cinema White 65%


Gray Screens


Vutec SilverStar 240%

Stewart Firehawk 115%

Da-lite High Contrast CinemaVision 90%

Goo Systems Digital Grey Lite 75%

Draper HiDef Gray 70%

Carada High Contrast Gray 45%


I noticed this article is over 4 years old, so I don't know if it is even relevant anymore, but I was wondering if anyone has refuted their claims or discredited their testing techniques. I am now leaning toward the Da Lite Cinema Vision screen, but would like to hear a response from the Carada people. Especially from those who have compared the two screens.


My anticpated setup would be a 96" diagonal 16:9 screen with the Panasonic AE3000 surface mounted to a 7' high cieling approximately 10' from the screen surface. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## buddahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AReiners* /forum/post/15045073
> 
> 
> I am finishing the construction of my home theater and I am now turning my thoughts towards purchasing equipment. I am leaning heavily toward purchasing the Panasonic AE3000 projector and had been considering purchasing a Carada screen. However, the article at ProjectorCentral.com has given me serious second thoughts. I am especially concerned about the lack of brightness attirbuted to the Carada line.
> 
> 
> 
> White Screens
> 
> 
> Stewart Studiotek 130 130%
> 
> Draper M1300 125%
> 
> Da-lite CinemaVision 110%
> 
> Goo Systems CRT White 100%
> 
> Vutec BriteWhite 90%
> 
> Carada Classic Cinema White 65%
> 
> 
> Gray Screens
> 
> 
> Vutec SilverStar 240%
> 
> Stewart Firehawk 115%
> 
> Da-lite High Contrast CinemaVision 90%
> 
> Goo Systems Digital Grey Lite 75%
> 
> Draper HiDef Gray 70%
> 
> Carada High Contrast Gray 45%
> 
> 
> I noticed this article is over 4 years old, so I don't know if it is even relevant anymore, but I was wondering if anyone has refuted their claims or discredited their testing techniques. I am now leaning toward the Da Lite Cinema Vision screen, but would like to hear a response from the Carada people. Especially from those who have compared the two screens.
> 
> 
> My anticpated setup would be a 96" diagonal 16:9 screen with the Panasonic AE3000 surface mounted to a 7' high cieling approximately 10' from the screen surface. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.



Do not worry about the Carada.I have their 110in 16.9 BW screen and used the ae2000.The pic is more than bright enoughThat review by PC is quite old and wrong.The Caradas are really the best screen's out their for the money.I would give Carada at least a good look.


----------



## TommyboyCAN

Quick Question

I'm getting my 16:9 BW screen this week and I read some places that it is a good idea to put black cloth/paint behind the screen to prevent and light reflection that passes through the screen. Is this necessary? or is it a suggestion that is rooted in previous screen technology?


----------



## FremontRich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TommyboyCAN* /forum/post/15058096
> 
> 
> Quick Question
> 
> I'm getting my 16:9 BW screen this week and I read some places that it is a good idea to put black cloth/paint behind the screen to prevent and light reflection that passes through the screen. Is this necessary? or is it a suggestion that is rooted in previous screen technology?



You should email Carada. They will give you a straight answer without all the rumors swirling around this issue.


----------



## TommyboyCAN

Funny just did like 15 minutes before I saw this.


----------



## bnk19

I was curious myself about that, what did they say?


----------



## TommyboyCAN

They said with less than 5% chance of light getting through the screen and less than 5% chance of light getting back through if it reflects accounts for a really small percentage and should be unnoticeable.


Also to note I got my 16:9 126" BW screen yesterday and put it up, looks great, super quality, and mounting it was really easy.


----------



## FremontRich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TommyboyCAN* /forum/post/15070215
> 
> 
> They said with less than 5% chance of light getting through the screen and less than 5% chance of light getting back through if it reflects accounts for a really small percentage and should be unnoticeable.
> 
> 
> Also to note I got my 16:9 126" BW screen yesterday and put it up, looks great, super quality, and mounting it was really easy.




If you can, paint the wall behind your screen black. Only the area covered by the screen. Also paint the wall brackets black.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FremontRich* /forum/post/15073587
> 
> 
> If you can, paint the wall behind your screen black. Only the area covered by the screen. Also paint the wall brackets black.



The wall brackets are covered by the fact that the frame of the screen (beveled edge) covers them. I wouldn't worry too much about those. If you have a very light colored wall, you could paint only that area behind the screen or buy some black cloth to hang behind the screen when you put it up. The cloth could be held on by the wall brackets that you have to mount anyway. Or hot glue to the back of the frame of the screen.


-t


----------



## TommyboyCAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/15073703
> 
> 
> The wall brackets are covered by the fact that the frame of the screen (beveled edge) covers them. I wouldn't worry too much about those. If you have a very light colored wall, you could paint only that area behind the screen or buy some black cloth to hang behind the screen when you put it up. The cloth could be held on by the wall brackets that you have to mount anyway. Or hot glue to the back of the frame of the screen.
> 
> 
> -t



Cool I think I'll eventually do that.


Thought I would post some pics (camera sucks but it looks great in person)
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo...aZEIYEebkVETKQ 
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo...QMTkXJBO18qzUQ


----------



## WOLVERNOLE

I know this is the Carada screen thread, but I am considering both the DaLite Hi-Power screen AND the Carada BW (apparently actually "shows" more like 1.2 gain).


I have seen the Stewart Firehawk( 1.35 gain) on SEVERAL occasions and have NEVER been impressed in any application I've seen it...it was "barely OK" in the best of viewings...uninspiring, "kinda murky."


I saw a DaLite Hi-Power once, but under VERY compromising viewing (wrong set-up). I sort of liked the brilliance and sharpness of the Vutec Silverstar, but the "sparklies" totally killed it...so I'm between the HiPower and the Carada BW. I'm gonna go with the JVC RS-20 projector, and have a throw of 16' onto a 100" diagonal screen ( 87" wide), in a dark-walled, but light-colored ceiling (otherwise, no ambient light).

Any suggestions? I am not looking at "plasma bright" but then again...I hate murky and "no-punch." Do you think that a "bright" guy could live in a Criterion BW world?" Thanks !


----------



## R Harkness

Those are the two screens I'm deciding between. I have a 92" wide Da Lite High Power screen I've been testing for a while and Carada samples. In my case I'm looking at having a very large screen - up to 10 feet wide - which is why I would consider the Da Lite.


If I had a screen the size you were planning on - 100" diagonal - personally I'd choose the Carada for it's wider viewing angles. The RS20 should be plenty bright on the Carada. But that's in my scenario. I'd rather not put up with the restrictive viewing cone of the HP screen if I didn't have to.


I notice you say you have a lighter colored ceiling. Are you able to place your projector lower, close to the height of the viewers, so as to get the benefit of it's retro-reflective gain? Or will you have your projector closer to the ceiling? If it's behind the viewers then you could benefit also from the HP's characteristic of focusing light back to the projector, hence get some of the reflected light off your ceiling.


But if your projector will be ceiling mounted it could work against you, with the HP screen reflecting light toward the ceiling, even more than the Carada.


The HP can be amazing, but I'm also digging the Carada material very much too!


----------



## WOLVERNOLE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R Harkness* /forum/post/15079311
> 
> 
> 
> I notice you say you have a lighter colored ceiling. Are you able to place your projector lower, close to the height of the viewers, so as to get the benefit of it's retro-reflective gain? Or will you have your projector closer to the ceiling? If it's behind the viewers then you could benefit also from the HP's characteristic of focusing light back to the projector, hence get some of the reflected light off your ceiling.
> 
> 
> But if your projector will be ceiling mounted it could work against you, with the HP screen reflecting light toward the ceiling, even more than the Carada.



Yea, in fact, I can place the lens of that RS-20 virtually the same height as our eye level, and in addition, sit only about 12" to each side of the "beam" from an only "two-seater" viewing room. So I may be the proverbial poster boy for the Hi-Power...but as you have correctly pointed out...how much POP do I need w/ only a 100" diag / 87" wide screen being hit with the RS-20 from 16' away? I know I love a bright picture that is not fuzzy or dull (ala every Stewart Firehawk that I've seen !

So I realize that your situation is not mine, but I think we are paralleling down the road for what looks "best" to us. Again, how much brightness can I "stand?"


----------



## b1pkkf26

Woo hoo finally got my carada 126" setup


----------



## Sherardp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b1pkkf26* /forum/post/15109963
> 
> 
> Woo hoo finally got my carada 126" setup



What projector are you pairing up with ya Carada? Looks good, I have the same screen in the Criterion model, not sure which you have. Very nice and congrats.


----------



## WOLVERNOLE

Zowie ! Those are some smokin' pictures !


----------



## b1pkkf26

Thanks guys took me a while too set it up.


Sherardp i'm also using Criterion model, the pj is Sony VPL-HW10.


----------



## TommyboyCAN

Wish I had a nice camera to show off my screen too LOL


----------



## Sherardp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b1pkkf26* /forum/post/15111553
> 
> 
> Thanks guys took me a while too set it up.
> 
> 
> Sherardp i'm also using Criterion model, the pj is Sony VPL-HW10.



Excellent, it looks great and I know the impression you make on your guests. Mine are just floored at the size of it and the PQ.


----------



## roar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b1pkkf26* /forum/post/15109963
> 
> 
> Woo hoo finally got my carada 126" setup



That's a great picture of Hong Kong, it looks rendered though, where did you get it?


----------



## b1pkkf26

roar, I got that wallpaper from another fourm, I used it for my laptop and is very good. pm me your email address and I'll email it to you if you want it.


----------



## 02somls1ws6

After a ton of research and some no to little tread postings I pulled the trigger and got a 110" BW. It shipped out yesterday, I am pretty excited to see if it was money well spent over shooting the picture on my flat white wall. I know I will love the border, but I am really interested in how the picture will improve. I will update with my very much novice review after the install.


----------



## Tikkenator2

I have been using a sony black pearl projector on my textured white wall for over one year. I, too, just pulled the trigger on a Carada BW screen (106" in my case) and am anxious to see the results!


----------



## HMenke

On the website they mention that Brilliant White prevents light penetration through the screen, implying that Classic White has higher light leak-through. Is that correct?


----------



## radchad3

Hi everyone! I have always been impressed with Carada's prices and customer service and hence the this question. I currently have a 100" DIY BOC screen mated with the Sharp 12000 MKII. I love the PJ but feel the image seems a little flat. I would like more punch with a little more of a 3D image. Will the Carada BW 100" do that for me? I have heard good things about the Dalite HP but the viewing cone is too small. Any other thoughts? Thank you all for your input! Chad


----------



## Sherardp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *radchad3* /forum/post/15384119
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I have always been impressed with Carada's prices and customer service and hence the this question. I currently have a 100" DIY BOC screen mated with the Sharp 12000 MKII. I love the PJ but feel the image seems a little flat. I would like more punch with a little more of a 3D image. Will the Carada BW 100" do that for me? I have heard good things about the Dalite HP but the viewing cone is too small. Any other thoughts? Thank you all for your input! Chad



Carada Criterion with BW material should do well.


----------



## BRAC

I recently installed a Masquerade and MMS screen combo, which is fantastic btw. But, initially I was very disappointed with the CCW material I chose for my MMS frame. Light pass through had an instant impact on my blacks with my light colored wall behind the screen. Blacks in very dark scenes were excellent, but black areas in otherwise brightly lit scenes became very badly washed out. I had observed mixed comments from many others on this very issue, so I guess you could say I had prior knowledge of a possible problem going in. Worse case scenario, I figured I'd just paint the wall behind the screen, if it came to that and it did. I actually ended up tacking some black felt directly behind the screen and BAM, issue gone. Carada should really consider putting a black backing on this screen, as it otherwise makes for a great viewing surface. Just a bit of a heads up for those with light or medium colored walls who might possibly be considering the CCW material.


----------



## chines

How do the Carada screens handle 1080p images say compared to the stewart models?


----------



## R Harkness

chines,


If you are talking about image resolution I don't think there is any difference between the Carada and any other good screen. Admittedly I have only a 720p projector at the moment, but I can say that when examined up close the pixel structure and detail looks precisely resolved on both the Stewart and Carada samples that I have. Neither gives any indication of blurring the pixel outlines any more than the other.


----------



## gotspeed6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TommyboyCAN* /forum/post/15058096
> 
> 
> Quick Question
> 
> I'm getting my 16:9 BW screen this week and I read some places that it is a good idea to put black cloth/paint behind the screen to prevent and light reflection that passes through the screen. Is this necessary? or is it a suggestion that is rooted in previous screen technology?



Did I miss it somowhere, but what size screen did you order? I am looking to get the 118" Criteon after I recover from SANTA duties


----------



## tpLouKY

I just wanted to pop in here and say that I am a huge fan of Carada. I purchased a 114" bw screen from them several months ago and have been enjoying it ever since.


It's in a 12.5x13.5 room with a z2000 and I sit about 11.5 feet from it. I was debating going smaller, but I am SO glad I got this size. When I watched my first movie on it, I was a little concerned because I had a little eye strain. But that was from not having any ambient light on at all. Now that is fixed and it's perfect. If anything, I'll be moving the couch a little closer to the screen!


Here's a pic of the setup.










Thanks Carada!


----------



## mknutt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tpLouKY* /forum/post/15657433
> 
> 
> I just wanted to pop in here and say that I am a huge fan of Carada. I purchased a 114" bw screen from them several months ago and have been enjoying it ever since.
> 
> 
> It's in a 12.5x13.5 room with a z2000 and I sit about 11.5 feet from it. I was debating going smaller, but I am SO glad I got this size. When I watched my first movie on it, I was a little concerned because I had a little eye strain. But that was from not having any ambient light on at all. Now that is fixed and it's perfect. If anything, I'll be moving the couch a little closer to the screen!
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of the setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Carada!



2 questions...


1. You seem to like the screen size versus your seating distance. Do you or anyone ever feel overwhelmed by the size? I am looking at 110" from 11.5-12' away.


2. What are your wall and ceiling paint colors? I am wanting to paint something similar and my room looks very much alike...carpet, trim, everything.


Thanks.


----------



## gotspeed6

my 118" BW criterion arrived today, surprise from my wife. She was tired of me dragging my A$$


----------



## kkpro

I just went from a 110" Vutec HDIII 1.0 gain pull-down to a 110" BW Precision series and am extremely pleased. At the same time we enclosed walls in our basement and added black-out curtains. We watched the Superbowl and were really loving the image. I moved our RS-1 back to about 17' from our 14' and with the gain, the picture was actually brighter than the Vutec set-up. The look of a fixed-frame screen I prefer to the pull down. To me, it just looks more professional. The impact of the room does make a difference.


----------



## FremontRich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kkpro* /forum/post/15715916
> 
> 
> I just went from a 110" Vutec HDIII 1.0 gain pull-down to a 110" BW Precision series and am extremely pleased. At the same time we enclosed walls in our basement and added black-out curtains. We watched the Superbowl and were really loving the image. I moved our RS-1 back to about 17' from our 14' and with the gain, the picture was actually brighter than the Vutec set-up. The look of a fixed-frame screen I prefer to the pull down. To me, it just looks more professional. The impact of the room does make a difference.




Have you noticed an increase in gain? There were complaints the BW screen isn't 1.4 gain.


----------



## Haroon Malik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FremontRich* /forum/post/15716306
> 
> 
> Have you noticed an increase in gain? There were complaints the BW screen isn't 1.4 gain.



kkpro has mentioned in his post that the screen was actually brighter than the Vutec set-up.


----------



## kkpro

I'm not sure about whether it is a 1.4 gain, but it is brighter than the Vutec I had. I think it was only a 1.0 gain. I also don't know if I would know the difference between a 1.1 gain or 1.4 gain. I do know that I am extremely happy with the set-up and the Carada product. I'm sure a 130 Studiotek would be better but a lot more money.


----------



## dan webster

I currently have a 104" matte white carada screen. I have a panasonic 3000 pj. Has anybody gone from the matte white to the BW carada screen? I am looking for a brighter picture.


----------



## fourstar77

I have an Epson 6500UB coming and am looking at Carada screens. The theater will be in the basement where there is generally good ambient light control, although some lights may be on in the background as the theater is in one section of a larger area. Furthermore, the ceiling and walls are white, but the lighting in the theater area may be dimmed or turned completely off.


I am trying to decide between classic cinema white and brilliant white. I was talking with someone from Carada and they suggested Brilliant White due to the relatively large screen size. Any ideas?


Also, does Criterion v Precision really matter?


Thanks!


----------



## kkpro

I would go for the BW, that way you can make the most of your bulb. As far as the Precision vs Criterion, I went with the Precision because of the cost. The frame is more plain but still has the velvet border, it is just not as large or beveled like the Criterion. I am happy. It is very difficult to see the overscan on that material. When they say black hole material, they are right on the money.


----------



## fourstar77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kkpro* /forum/post/15741704
> 
> 
> I would go for the BW, that way you can make the most of your bulb. As far as the Precision vs Criterion, I went with the Precision because of the cost. The frame is more plain but still has the velvet border, it is just not as large or beveled like the Criterion. I am happy. It is very difficult to see the overscan on that material. When they say black hole material, they are right on the money.



Thanks for the advice. I have read some negative things about the CCW, and great things about the BW. I think the BW is probably the way to go. I like the look of the thicker Criterion screen, but things are getting tight, space-wise vertically, so that may force my hand.


Thanks!


----------



## kkpro

I think the outside dims for the 110" BW Precision are 60.5 x 102.5


----------



## milacqua




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fourstar77* /forum/post/15740643
> 
> 
> I have an Epson 6500UB coming and am looking at Carada screens. The theater will be in the basement where there is generally good ambient light control, although some lights may be on in the background as the theater is in one section of a larger area. Furthermore, the ceiling and walls are white, but the lighting in the theater area may be dimmed or turned completely off.
> 
> 
> I am trying to decide between classic cinema white and brilliant white. I was talking with someone from Carada and they suggested Brilliant White due to the relatively large screen size. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Also, does Criterion v Precision really matter?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I have the 6500 and Carada Criterion BW 106". I can't say enough about the picture I get, especially during the day when some ambient light gets in the room. You can't go wrong with this screen and I believe it is, dollar for dollar, the best buy out there for consumer HT. The service Carada gives, the way the screen is packaged and ease of assembly makes it a no brainer. I have mine hanging from the ceiling with toggle bolts and it makes fine adjustments a snap. Even so, the borders, as another poster mentioned, soak up any overscan you might be stuck with.


----------



## fourstar77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *milacqua* /forum/post/15743933
> 
> 
> I have the 6500 and Carada Criterion BW 106". I can't say enough about the picture I get, especially during the day when some ambient light gets in the room. You can't go wrong with this screen and I believe it is, dollar for dollar, the best buy out there for consumer HT. The service Carada gives, the way the screen is packaged and ease of assembly makes it a no brainer. I have mine hanging from the ceiling with toggle bolts and it makes fine adjustments a snap. Even so, the borders, as another poster mentioned, soak up any overscan you might be stuck with.



Thanks for sharing your experience. How did your screen come packaged? I have a bit of a tight turn getting to my basement, so I want to make sure there is enough room to fit the 110" down there. From looking at their website, the frame comes in pieces, so my guess is there should be no problem.


----------



## fourstar77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kkpro* /forum/post/15743831
> 
> 
> I think the outside dims for the 110" BW Precision are 60.5 x 102.5



I think that's the Criterion. The Precision is about 2.5" smaller.


----------



## milacqua




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fourstar77* /forum/post/15747616
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experience. How did your screen come packaged? I have a bit of a tight turn getting to my basement, so I want to make sure there is enough room to fit the 110" down there. From looking at their website, the frame comes in pieces, so my guess is there should be no problem.



You will have no problem bringing the box(es) into the basement. I forgot now if the thing came in one or two packages but the screen itself is rolled up. Once in the basement you lay it out on a rug or old comforter (they even give you white gloves so you won't mess anything up with dirty hands). Be sure you follow the directions as each piece has a certain way to go. There are are arrows on the frame so it is almost impossible to foul it up. One person can do it but two is better as you must stretch the screen as you attach it to the frame. You will need two people anyway to hang it (which I did) or, attach the mount to the wall if that is the way you want to go. If you choose to assemble it totally in the garage and then bring the entire screen to the basement you may have some difficulty. A 110" screen is bigger than you think plus you have two to three inches of border on each side and top and bottom.


I've attached a photo of my Carada 106".


----------



## fourstar77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *milacqua* /forum/post/15748636
> 
> 
> You will have no problem bringing the box(es) into the basement. I forgot now if the thing came in one or two packages but the screen itself is rolled up. Once in the basement you lay it out on a rug or old comforter (they even give you white gloves so you won't mess anything up with dirty hands). Be sure you follow the directions as each piece has a certain way to go. There are are arrows on the frame so it is almost impossible to foul it up. One person can do it but two is better as you must stretch the screen as you attach it to the frame. You will need two people anyway to hang it (which I did) or, attach the mount to the wall if that is the way you want to go. If you choose to assemble it totally in the garage and then bring the entire screen to the basement you may have some difficulty. A 110" screen is bigger than you think plus you have two to three inches of border on each side and top and bottom.
> 
> 
> I've attached a photo of my Carada 106".



Thanks for the information on packing. I will definitely be assembling the unit in the basement. Looks like you have a nice setup. I wish I had those dark walls, but for now it looks like we will only have an off-white color. Fortunately, the room is going to be 99% light controlled. Can't convince my wife to pay out for painting the walls a darker shade.







She's been great though, letting me get an entirely new setup, so I can't complain too much.


----------



## milacqua




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fourstar77* /forum/post/15754912
> 
> 
> Thanks for the information on packing. I will definitely be assembling the unit in the basement. Looks like you have a nice setup. I wish I had those dark walls, but for now it looks like we will only have an off-white color. Fortunately, the room is going to be 99% light controlled. Can't convince my wife to pay out for painting the walls a darker shade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's been great though, letting me get an entirely new setup, so I can't complain too much.



Son, I'm passed my 60th birthday so let me give you a tip about women. First, don't ever tell her you have to pay someone to paint a wall. That's like paying someone to come in to turn on the lights. If you can put together a screen and home theater set-up you can damn well paint a wall.


Second, it is give and take with a woman. Even a newly married person knows that. The secret is to try to take more than you give but let her think all along it is her idea or at least to her benefit. In this case you can win the upper hand simply by saying don't worry about the "pay out". "I'll bust my hump and do it FOR YOU". See what you are doing? When she says, "What, for ME?". Say of course, I'm building this thing for US and I want you and I to have the most enjoyable time together watching all our favorite shows and movies. You can't do this unless we make the wall a little darker (never tell her just how dark it will be because once it is done she may not like it but she'll accept it).


Now she is thinking. If you two are in to it, you can even tell her how much more enhanced and exciting watching porn together on a big screen will be. Well, I hope you get the drift. You can see how dark my walls are (panel) and dark walls are, while not mandatory, they are desirable. You can do it kid! Let me know how you make out.


----------



## kkpro

My wife was against dark walls in our basement until we went to a professional home theater. She saw dark burgundy(sp?) walls and really like the looks. She also allowed me to paint some of the ceiling tiles black and when she saw the difference, she was pleased. Sometimes it is a matter of seeing and then believing. I certainly believe in the give and take also. She has a new kitchen, I have a new home theater. Hers cost more, but we are both happy.


----------



## milacqua




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kkpro* /forum/post/15776661
> 
> 
> My wife was against dark walls in our basement until we went to a professional home theater. She saw dark burgundy(sp?) walls and really like the looks. She also allowed me to paint some of the ceiling tiles black and when she saw the difference, she was pleased. Sometimes it is a matter of seeing and then believing. I certainly believe in the give and take also. She has a new kitchen, I have a new home theater. Hers cost more, but we are both happy.



That aboy! Glad to hear it all worked out. How about some pics?


----------



## Jive Turkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tikkenator2* /forum/post/15368231
> 
> 
> I have been using a sony black pearl projector on my textured white wall for over one year. I, too, just pulled the trigger on a Carada BW screen (106" in my case) and am anxious to see the results!



118" BW with the same projector you have. I've had this setup for over a year and with 500 plus hours on the bulb, I'm as happy with the Carada as the first day I hung it. Very good combo, in my opinion.


----------



## Jive Turkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gotspeed6* /forum/post/15703076
> 
> 
> my 118" BW criterion arrived today, surprise from my wife. She was tired of me dragging my A$$



Your wife is a keeper.










I hope you enjoy yours as much as I have for over a year now. That border is pretty and effective.


----------



## SonyHome

I'm thinking of getting Carada screen (most likely 1.78 @ 118" or 126") and Sony VPL-HW10 for my dedicated HT that is enclosed with no windows I'm in the process of building right now.


Some questions I have are:

1. What is the difference between the Criterion & Precision series?

2. I was thinking of going with Briliant White finish. What determines which one is the best for you?

3. Any feedback about using Carada screen with Sony VPL-HW10? Which screen?

4. Where do you purchase these screens? Best price?


Thanks.


----------



## andrewfee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SonyHome* /forum/post/15854503
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of getting Carada screen (most likely 1.78 @ 118" or 126") and Sony VPL-HW10 for my dedicated HT that is enclosed with no windows I'm in the process of building right now.
> 
> 
> Some questions I have are:
> 
> 1. What is the difference between the Criterion & Precision series?
> 
> 2. I was thinking of going with Briliant White finish. What determines which one is the best for you?
> 
> 3. Any feedback about using Carada screen with Sony VPL-HW10? Which screen?
> 
> 4. Where do you purchase these screens? Best price?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



The Criterion has a 3" bevelled frame, whereas the Precision has a flat 2" frame. If you have the space, you're probably best to go with a Criterion, but I just got a 118" Precision for my HW10 last week and I'm very happy with it. (if I went with a Criterion I'd have had to go with a 10% smaller image)


See here: http://www.carada.com/Projection-Screen-Comparison.aspx 



I chose the brilliant white screen material as it was the most neutral I have been able to find. (I recently tested various Carada and Da-Lite samples with my i1Pro Spectrophotometerresults here ) I also went with it for the 1.4 gain as I was a little concerned about light output based on Projector Central's calculator.


My throw distance is approximately 13ft and the HW10 is almost at maximum zoom to fill the screen. I do find the image to be a bit bright for my tastes so I'm having to use the bulb in low brightness mode with a manual iris setting of 40 or so. While that may sound bad, it's actually a good thing reallyit means that when the bulb dims over time (apparently most bulbs lose around 30% brightness in the first few hundred hours) I can just open up the iris and still have a bright image. That said, I do now wish that the auto iris setting on the HW10 had some sort of range control so that I could have set the maximum to 40 so things weren't too bright as it does improve the contrast in some scenes.



I must say that there was one thing I was left a little disappointed with though. The black levels on the screen vs projecting onto a flat wall are perceptibly worse. They aren't _actually_ worse, but because the image is now framed, I now perceive letterboxing to have poor black levels, rather than simply not noticing it before.


E.g. projecting on to a white wall when the projector arrived:











While the walls above and below are far from black, you don't actually notice it when watchingyou only see the picture.



Projecting onto the Carada screen (note: the image isn't centredI need to get a different wall bracket as the one I have keeps drifting to the left)










The first thing I want to say is to ignore the shadow on the second image. I took that just after calibrating the screen to test something (comparing normal/wide colour space when fully calibratedhard to judge objectively as you have to change a few settings and can't just A/B it) and hadn't moved my i1Pro out of the way in case I was going to take more measurements.


But as you can see, the fact that the 2.35:1 bars aren't black is a lot more noticeable now that the image is framed by the screen and the black velvet on the walls.


The wide viewing angle of the material used also means that reflections off the side walls/ceiling have quite a big effect on contrast. (which should hopefully be eliminated once the ceiling and walls are fully covered)


None of this is specifically a problem with the Carada screen thoughit would have been the case with any screen. (but perhaps one with a narrower viewing angle would have been a better choice for my room)




As far as I know, you can only purchase Carada screens directly, but they are very reasonably priced for the quality of screen you're getting.


I had very quick responses from Carada when I emailed them, and had no problems getting one sent out to the UK. Even with the shipping costs (which were fair) the screen was competitively priced.


----------



## B24HALL15

Guys, I need your advice on a new screen, right now I have a 92'' Severston Cinema Grey, which I really like, but now I have the room to go bigger (23x23 room). I am going to put it up for sale on avs and wants it sells its upgrade time.


Any suggestions, room under construction as we speak, light controlled, so I was hoping to go with the 126'' or 134'' Carada BW. What do you guys think?


Right now I have the Panasonic AX200, but will have the new EPSON 6500UB in the future, so I must plan for that projector.


Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## b1pkkf26




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SonyHome* /forum/post/15854503
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of getting Carada screen (most likely 1.78 @ 118" or 126") and Sony VPL-HW10 for my dedicated HT that is enclosed with no windows I'm in the process of building right now.
> 
> 
> Some questions I have are:
> 
> 1. What is the difference between the Criterion & Precision series?
> 
> 2. I was thinking of going with Briliant White finish. What determines which one is the best for you?
> 
> 3. Any feedback about using Carada screen with Sony VPL-HW10? Which screen?
> 
> 4. Where do you purchase these screens? Best price?
> 
> 
> Thanks.




SonyHome


Just like what andrewfee said, the main differents is larger bevelled frame, I am using 126" Criterion BW with the sony vpl-hw10. All I can say is wow







my old screen was panoview 120" and the gain they rated was 1.8.

At first I was worried about the differents I will be losing with the carada screen, but boy was I wrong. Not only did I not notice any lost in the light output I was amazed by how the valvet frame looked.


As for the best price, I dont think you can find a better price, since you order directly from them.


Good luck and trust me you can't go wrong with them, they are by far the best company I had ever delt with. From the time of purchased to after the sales.


----------



## bloodta

Those with screens between 102" and 112":

How far apart are the mounting hangers? How many hangers does the screen use? I am currently setting up my screen wall, and would like to know where to add some 2x4s.

Thanks


----------



## b1pkkf26

Here you go:

http://www.carada.com/projector-medi...structions.pdf


----------



## smokhee

Thanks for all the info guys. After much going back and forth between Wilsonart DW, Da-Lite HP, and Carada BW, I finally pulled the trigger on a Carada Criterion 118" BW 1.78:1. I have an Epson 6500ub mounted on an 8' ceiling, 14' away. Seating at 13-14'. Good but not perfect light control. Light walls. Currently using Do-able board.


The reasons:


1) I "see" the Do-able board, and I just did not want to risk the time and effort it might take to make sure that I have a blemish-free Wilsonart piece. Plus the uncertainties of mounting for this non-handyman.


2) The Da-Lite HP was tempting, but with a ceiling mount and a bright projector, I thought the HP would not be optimal. The comparably priced HP screen (perm-wall) is not close to the build quality of the Carada, and poorly finished. Might be OK in a dedicated theater, but not in a family room just off the kitchen.


3) Universal happiness with the Carada BW. I did not see a single negative comment on the Carada BW after searching around the web. Remarkable!


Anyway, thanks for all the help and I will report back on my install/impressions compared to the Do-able board.


----------



## bloodta




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b1pkkf26* /forum/post/15942602
> 
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.carada.com/projector-medi...structions.pdf



Thanks, that's exactly what I needed.


----------



## Jive Turkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokhee* /forum/post/15943299
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the info guys. After much going back and forth between Wilsonart DW, Da-Lite HP, and Carada BW, I finally pulled the trigger on a Carada Criterion 118" BW 1.78:1.



I've had that screen for quite a while now, and I suspect you'll be very pleased with your choice.


I wished Carada would come out with a masking system that one could apply top and bottom manually. I'm not sure it would cannibalize their Masquerade sales so much; people who can afford that will buy it. I've tried coming up with a couple of things, but they just haven't panned out like I thought they would. I have looked at the other projects that folks on the AVS DIY screen forum have come up with.


The best I can figure is it has to be lightweight and clamp to the sides of the screen without damaging the black hole coating. And they need to be 12" wide panels so they can be moved up and down to accommodate different aspect ratios.


I think there's a market for this, but it needs to be designed and built professionally.


----------



## SonyHome




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrewfee* /forum/post/15854970
> 
> 
> The Criterion has a 3" bevelled frame, whereas the Precision has a flat 2" frame. If you have the space, you're probably best to go with a Criterion, but I just got a 118" Precision for my HW10 last week and I'm very happy with it. (if I went with a Criterion I'd have had to go with a 10% smaller image)
> 
> 
> See here: http://www.carada.com/Projection-Screen-Comparison.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> I chose the brilliant white screen material as it was the most neutral I have been able to find. (I recently tested various Carada and Da-Lite samples with my i1Pro Spectrophotometerresults here ) I also went with it for the 1.4 gain as I was a little concerned about light output based on Projector Central's calculator.
> 
> 
> My throw distance is approximately 13ft and the HW10 is almost at maximum zoom to fill the screen. I do find the image to be a bit bright for my tastes so I'm having to use the bulb in low brightness mode with a manual iris setting of 40 or so. While that may sound bad, it's actually a good thing reallyit means that when the bulb dims over time (apparently most bulbs lose around 30% brightness in the first few hundred hours) I can just open up the iris and still have a bright image. That said, I do now wish that the auto iris setting on the HW10 had some sort of range control so that I could have set the maximum to 40 so things weren't too bright as it does improve the contrast in some scenes.
> 
> 
> 
> I must say that there was one thing I was left a little disappointed with though. The black levels on the screen vs projecting onto a flat wall are perceptibly worse. They aren't _actually_ worse, but because the image is now framed, I now perceive letterboxing to have poor black levels, rather than simply not noticing it before.
> 
> 
> E.g. projecting on to a white wall when the projector arrived:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the walls above and below are far from black, you don't actually notice it when watchingyou only see the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Projecting onto the Carada screen (note: the image isn't centredI need to get a different wall bracket as the one I have keeps drifting to the left)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing I want to say is to ignore the shadow on the second image. I took that just after calibrating the screen to test something (comparing normal/wide colour space when fully calibratedhard to judge objectively as you have to change a few settings and can't just A/B it) and hadn't moved my i1Pro out of the way in case I was going to take more measurements.
> 
> 
> But as you can see, the fact that the 2.35:1 bars aren't black is a lot more noticeable now that the image is framed by the screen and the black velvet on the walls.
> 
> 
> The wide viewing angle of the material used also means that reflections off the side walls/ceiling have quite a big effect on contrast. (which should hopefully be eliminated once the ceiling and walls are fully covered)
> 
> 
> None of this is specifically a problem with the Carada screen thoughit would have been the case with any screen. (but perhaps one with a narrower viewing angle would have been a better choice for my room)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know, you can only purchase Carada screens directly, but they are very reasonably priced for the quality of screen you're getting.
> 
> 
> I had very quick responses from Carada when I emailed them, and had no problems getting one sent out to the UK. Even with the shipping costs (which were fair) the screen was competitively priced.



andrewfee,

Image on the second one is amzaing. Colors look life like! I don't see the black level thing you are talking about on the second image. Image does really look good to me.


For the screen size I'm wanting I think I would also have to run the vpl-hw10 at maximum zoom. Is there any drawback to running the project at maximum zoom? Do you loose picture quality vs. something at lower zoom? I'm planning to put a 2' wide sofit around the HT room mainly for looks and planned on putting the project in the higher part of the ceiling but now I may need to mount it at the back soffit of the room to get more distance. Do you see any issues with this? Soffit will be about 6 - 10" high (not sure yet) and my ceiling height is 8'..


Also does the mount you use make a difference on how far you mount this from the back wall? I may need every inch of the space so I may have to mount it as close as I can to the back wall. I was thinking of using Chief RPAU Projector Mount. What mount do you recommend for VPL-HW10?


Thanks.


----------



## SonyHome




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b1pkkf26* /forum/post/15936480
> 
> 
> SonyHome
> 
> 
> Just like what andrewfee said, the main differents is larger bevelled frame, I am using 126" Criterion BW with the sony vpl-hw10. All I can say is wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my old screen was panoview 120" and the gain they rated was 1.8.
> 
> At first I was worried about the differents I will be losing with the carada screen, but boy was I wrong. Not only did I not notice any lost in the light output I was amazed by how the valvet frame looked.
> 
> 
> As for the best price, I dont think you can find a better price, since you order directly from them.
> 
> 
> Good luck and trust me you can't go wrong with them, they are by far the best company I had ever delt with. From the time of purchased to after the sales.



b1pkkf26,

How far back did you mount your vpl-hw10 for the 126" screen? What mount are you using?


I would love to go bigger on the screen but since I planned on having a screen wall 2' infront of the front wall my useable space shrank to 13.5'. Also I planned to put 2' wide soffit around the seating area so if I was to put the projector at the high part of the ceiling then maximum throw distance would be 11.5' but with project depth it would be more like 10.5'. I may have to not do the soffit or mount the project on the soffit even though this will lower the project 6-10" more.


How noisy is this thing? Do you know the db rating for vpl-hw10? I looked on the sony site but they didn't have this listed.


Thanks.


----------



## egrady

Currently I have a RPTV. I've never had a FP. Since I have a new Home Theater room with excellent light control I was thinking of getting a JVC HD750 and a Carada 88" screen. I had a question about the Classic Cinema verses the Brilliant White screen material.


I have to place the projector 14' from the screen. With this projector that gives me 20FL of light with the Classic Cinema screen. 28FL with the Brilliant White screen. Finally, the calculator I found gives this result with a 103" image. I will only be projecting an 88" image, so I was thinking that would increase the brightness some.


My question is, what is the drawback to a brighter image? 28FL isn't enough to create eyestrain so I'm confused as to why the Brilliant White isn't the obvious choice? Do these higher gain screens reduce the black level?


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *egrady* /forum/post/15949430
> 
> 
> Currently I have a RPTV. I've never had a FP. Since I have a new Home Theater room with excellent light control I was thinking of getting a JVC HD750 and a Carada 88" screen. I had a question about the Classic Cinema verses the Brilliant White screen material.
> 
> 
> I have to place the projector 14' from the screen. With this projector that gives me 20FL of light with the Classic Cinema screen. 28FL with the Brilliant White screen. Finally, the calculator I found gives this result with a 103" image. I will only be projecting an 88" image, so I was thinking that would increase the brightness some.
> 
> 
> My question is, what is the drawback to a brighter image? 28FL isn't enough to create eyestrain so I'm confused as to why the Brilliant White isn't the obvious choice? Do these higher gain screens reduce the black level?



Target light level is very much a personal preference. For myself I find anything greater than 15 fL maximum too bright in a completely dark room. I use about 30 fL maximum for guests when watching football and a little light in the room so people can exit and enter easily. Raising the maximum level will also raise the black level with it. For this reason many people like levels as low as 8 fL to get darker blacks. People that have vision problems are the ones that I find consistently like very bright images and 28 fL may be too low for them.


The beauty of the RS20 is you have the iris and lamp flexibility to set the light output where you want if you do not push screen size to the limit.


Higher gain can reduce the effect of scattered light, but it will negatively impact off axis viewing. It can also allow the screen to be larger and the iris and lamp to be restricted more for more flexibility to increase light output as the lamp ages or the situation arises. I use a 1.0 gain Carada with very dark walls, floor and ceiling so everyone of my 8 seats has a great image. If the theater is for fewer people this becomes less important. I would get a screen sample and expriment to see what you like.


----------



## b1pkkf26




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SonyHome* /forum/post/15947043
> 
> 
> b1pkkf26,
> 
> How far back did you mount your vpl-hw10 for the 126" screen? What mount are you using?
> 
> 
> I would love to go bigger on the screen but since I planned on having a screen wall 2' infront of the front wall my useable space shrank to 13.5'. Also I planned to put 2' wide soffit around the seating area so if I was to put the projector at the high part of the ceiling then maximum throw distance would be 11.5' but with project depth it would be more like 10.5'. I may have to not do the soffit or mount the project on the soffit even though this will lower the project 6-10" more.
> 
> 
> How noisy is this thing? Do you know the db rating for vpl-hw10? I looked on the sony site but they didn't have this listed.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



My throw distance is 12' 10" that gave me the max screen size of 126" and 15FL.


As for the db im not to sure, but my ceiling drop is pretty low and I can guarantee you I cant hear a thing even on high brightness.


I brought my mount at my local shop, nothing special, reg universal mount did the trick.


----------



## SonyHome




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b1pkkf26* /forum/post/15995520
> 
> 
> My throw distance is 12' 10" that gave me the max screen size of 126" and 15FL.
> 
> 
> As for the db im not to sure, but my ceiling drop is pretty low and I can guarantee you I cant hear a thing even on high brightness.
> 
> 
> I brought my mount at my local shop, nothing special, reg universal mount did the trick.



I've decided that's the screen size and approximate throw distance (~13') I'm going to have. How do you like your HW-10 in that setup? Have you seen brightness decrease with lamp hours? Are you using Carada BW? Do you have some shots of screen image?


Thanks.


----------



## andrewfee

Sorry I didn't reply sooner, I don't check the screens section that often. (now that I have one)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SonyHome* /forum/post/15947019
> 
> 
> andrewfee,
> 
> Image on the second one is amzaing. Colors look life like! I don't see the black level thing you are talking about on the second image. Image does really look good to me.



If you look at the picture, you can see a lighter band across the top which is the letterboxing from the film, and then you have the black velvet on the wall above it which makes it stand out.


When projecting onto a wall without the screen, you don't notice the letterboxing, it just blends in with the wall itself rather than having a brighter band across the top of the picture.


The picture is much better projecting onto the screen, but the downside is that letterboxing is more noticeable now the image is framed in black.



That said, now that I've got more velvet up (particularly the velvet on the ceiling above the screen) I'm not finding it to be much of a problem any more. I think the main issue was reflections from the walls/ceiling being so close to the screen. (less than an inch either side)


And yes, I am very happy with the colour reproduction on the Brilliant White screen after calibration. It's not perfect, but does look very natural as you say.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SonyHome* /forum/post/15947019
> 
> 
> For the screen size I'm wanting I think I would also have to run the vpl-hw10 at maximum zoom. Is there any drawback to running the project at maximum zoom? Do you loose picture quality vs. something at lower zoom? I'm planning to put a 2' wide sofit around the HT room mainly for looks and planned on putting the project in the higher part of the ceiling but now I may need to mount it at the back soffit of the room to get more distance. Do you see any issues with this? Soffit will be about 6 - 10" high (not sure yet) and my ceiling height is 8'..



I've only ever run the projector close to maximum zoom so I can't say how much better it might be if I didn't, but certainly I haven't noticed any problems from doing so.


I don't think there would be any problems doing what you say.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SonyHome* /forum/post/15947019
> 
> 
> Also does the mount you use make a difference on how far you mount this from the back wall? I may need every inch of the space so I may have to mount it as close as I can to the back wall. I was thinking of using Chief RPAU Projector Mount. What mount do you recommend for VPL-HW10?



I bought the cheapest bracket I could find initially. It holds up the projector ok, but it doesn't do a good job holding it in position. It gradually creeps out of alignment when you let go.


As a result, I've bought a large turntable shelf for the projector to go on instead. It's designed to isolate the shelf from vibrations (should help eliminate the slight "bounce" when someone opens/closes the door) and there are screws in each corner that you can adjust to ensure it's perfectly level.


I'm hoping that this will make setting up the projector square on the screen a lot easier.


----------



## tractng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *milacqua* /forum/post/15756705
> 
> 
> Son, I'm passed my 60th birthday so let me give you a tip about women. First, don't ever tell her you have to pay someone to paint a wall. That's like paying someone to come in to turn on the lights. If you can put together a screen and home theater set-up you can damn well paint a wall.
> 
> 
> Second, it is give and take with a woman. Even a newly married person knows that. The secret is to try to take more than you give but let her think all along it is her idea or at least to her benefit. In this case you can win the upper hand simply by saying don't worry about the "pay out". "I'll bust my hump and do it FOR YOU". See what you are doing? When she says, "What, for ME?". Say of course, I'm building this thing for US and I want you and I to have the most enjoyable time together watching all our favorite shows and movies. You can't do this unless we make the wall a little darker (never tell her just how dark it will be because once it is done she may not like it but she'll accept it).
> 
> 
> Now she is thinking. If you two are in to it, you can even tell her how much more enhanced and exciting watching porn together on a big screen will be. Well, I hope you get the drift. You can see how dark my walls are (panel) and dark walls are, while not mandatory, they are desirable. You can do it kid! Let me know how you make out.




Great advice !!







.


tony


----------



## tractng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tpLouKY* /forum/post/15657433
> 
> 
> I just wanted to pop in here and say that I am a huge fan of Carada. I purchased a 114" bw screen from them several months ago and have been enjoying it ever since.
> 
> 
> It's in a 12.5x13.5 room with a z2000 and I sit about 11.5 feet from it. I was debating going smaller, but I am SO glad I got this size. When I watched my first movie on it, I was a little concerned because I had a little eye strain. But that was from not having any ambient light on at all. Now that is fixed and it's perfect. If anything, I'll be moving the couch a little closer to the screen!
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of the setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Carada!



Very clean setup.


With the carada screen, can light shine through from the back? I have a window at the potential place that I am thinking of placing.




Tony


----------



## smokhee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jive Turkey* /forum/post/15945635
> 
> 
> I've had that screen for quite a while now, and I suspect you'll be very pleased with your choice.
> 
> 
> I wished Carada would come out with a masking system that one could apply top and bottom manually. I'm not sure it would cannibalize their Masquerade sales so much; people who can afford that will buy it. I've tried coming up with a couple of things, but they just haven't panned out like I thought they would. I have looked at the other projects that folks on the AVS DIY screen forum have come up with.
> 
> 
> The best I can figure is it has to be lightweight and clamp to the sides of the screen without damaging the black hole coating. And they need to be 12" wide panels so they can be moved up and down to accommodate different aspect ratios.
> 
> 
> I think there's a market for this, but it needs to be designed and built professionally.



After having this up for two weeks, I have to say that I am very pleased with the screen. This thing completely disappears and has given the picture more "HD" quality and 3 dimensionality. I actually suggested to the owner that he make a manual mask. I also suggested that the markets for the two are quite different. Great minds think alike!


----------



## aluminumangel

I've scanned the thread here and seen that many people prefer the Carada brilliant white (BW) in their home theaters. I've recently purchased and hung a Carada 112" 2.35:1 Criterion Classic Cinema White (CCW) Screen in my new home theater. I'm planning on purchasing a Panasonic PT-AE3000U which will be hung approx. 13 ft away from the screen. I have a completely light-controlled room with no windows and dark paint on all walls inc. ceiling. I based my decision of going CCW from the website recommendation, but it seems that others here with light-controlled rooms decided on BW for the extra gain. Have I made a mistake in purchasing a CCW instead of a BW screen? Is that extra gain important for a light-controlled room?


BTW, this Carada screen is AWESOME. Great build and looks. People are impressed when they see it and are amazed by the price point. Can't wait to finally hang that projector.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aluminumangel* /forum/post/16057070
> 
> 
> I've scanned the thread here and seen that many people prefer the Carada brilliant white (BW) in their home theaters. I've recently purchased and hung a Carada 112" 2.35:1 Criterion Classic Cinema White (CCW) Screen in my new home theater. I'm planning on purchasing a Panasonic PT-AE3000U which will be hung approx. 13 ft away from the screen. I have a completely light-controlled room with no windows and dark paint on all walls inc. ceiling. I based my decision of going CCW from the website recommendation, but it seems that others here with light-controlled rooms decided on BW for the extra gain. Have I made a mistake in purchasing a CCW instead of a BW screen? Is that extra gain important for a light-controlled room?
> 
> 
> BTW, this Carada screen is AWESOME. Great build and looks. People are impressed when they see it and are amazed by the price point. Can't wait to finally hang that projector.



Well it's an apples and oranges comparison but I have a CCW paired with an InFocus 7205 FP. Beautiful image! Also in a light controlled room (basement).


And yes, the quality of the build is great and it looks great too!


I think you'll be fine in your situation.

-t


----------



## John Ballentine

aluminumangel:

I prefer a gain of 1.0 or less, as I'm extremely sensitive to artifacts. So I chose CCW over BW (I tested both). I also prefer CCW for the (slightly) improved black level (in my bat cave). Key is to have a projector w/ sufficient light output to drive a lower gain screen. As well as having a light controlled room.

YES - Carada screens (all of them) are very impressive both visually and structurally.


----------



## Jive Turkey




smokhee;16056450 I actually suggested to the owner that he make a manual mask. I also suggested that the markets for the two are quite different. Great minds think alike![/QUOTE said:


> Indeed!
> 
> 
> With two of us in agreement I suspect it'll happen within the next week.


----------



## aluminumangel

john & tecknoguy.... Thanks for the feedback. Your comments have helped me realize that I have made the right decision.


----------



## tractng

Does the screen have to lay flat against the wall? The reason I ask is I have a window with the edge of the frame sticking out 1/2 inch. I plan to use a block (top and bottom) to raise it past the window frame and the screen would mount onto the block behind it.


Can somebody answer my question.



TIA,

tony


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tractng* /forum/post/16075323
> 
> 
> Does the screen have to lay flat against the wall? The reason I ask is I have a window with the edge of the frame sticking out 1/2 inch. I plan to use a block (top and bottom) to raise it past the window frame and the screen would mount onto the block behind it.
> 
> 
> Can somebody answer my question.
> 
> 
> 
> TIA,
> 
> tony



You'll be fine.


-t


----------



## milacqua




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tractng* /forum/post/16075323
> 
> 
> Does the screen have to lay flat against the wall? The reason I ask is I have a window with the edge of the frame sticking out 1/2 inch. I plan to use a block (top and bottom) to raise it past the window frame and the screen would mount onto the block behind it.
> 
> 
> Can somebody answer my question.
> 
> 
> 
> TIA,
> 
> tony



Yes, you can do that I suppose but your block will have to be as long as the mount, if I am understanding your situation correctly. What I did was entirely different. I drilled two holes on the top of the frame, a third or there about of the way in on each side and screwed in eye bolts. I then hung it from the ceiling with hooks and chains.


This brought the screen out a couple inches from the wall but you can adjust that to suit you depending on where you hang your hooks. I also attached toggle hooks so that I could raise or lower one or the other side ever so slightly to fine tune the centering of the projector's picture. I wanted to do this as, at the time, I had a DLP projector with no lens shift and I did not want to keystone. Now, with an LCD projector and plenty of lens shift ability, I could wall mount the screen but like it just as is. Anyway, this is another option you can consider.


----------



## tractng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *milacqua* /forum/post/16075508
> 
> 
> Yes, you can do that I suppose but your block will have to be as long as the mount, if I am understanding your situation correctly. What I did was entirely different. I drilled two holes on the top of the frame, a third or there about of the way in on each side and screwed in eye bolts. I then hung it from the ceiling with hooks and chains.
> 
> 
> This brought the screen out a couple inches from the wall but you can adjust that to suit you depending on where you hang your hooks. I also attached toggle hooks so that I could raise or lower one or the other side ever so slightly to fine tune the centering of the projector's picture. I wanted to do this as, at the time, I had a DLP projector with no lens shift and I did not want to keystone. Now, with an LCD projector and plenty of lens shift ability, I could wall mount the screen but like it just as is. Anyway, this is another option you can consider.




Thanks for answering the question.



Tony


----------



## timetodoit

Hi there guys,


I currently have a DIY screen, but I'm making some room changes.. it's a fairly nice room about 32 feet long and 19 feet side(sorry I'm from Portugal we use the metric system)


Ok so I have a 118" screen but I'm thinking about the 126"...but How do I choose? What's the best ratio? I also own a Hitachi TX100 but I'm getting a Pannasonic AE3000 don't know if this matters... I bet they have to be mounted in diferent places to fit the screen...


So....


----------



## Richard Harnwell

I installed my 100" Criterion yesterday. It was replacing a 92" Da-Lite 0.8 gain Grey Da-Matt.


When I unpacked it, somehow something had managed to pierce the packaging in transit and slightly "nick" one of the side frame pieces, leaving some very obvious bare metal exposed. My GF was confident she could fix it, so last Sunday I emailed Carada with the situation. I'm in the UK, so it seemed a shame to invoke a reasonable delay and international shipping if it wasn't neccessary, but I didn't want to do anything that would invalidate the waranty.


In true Carada fashion, David replied later the same day (Sunday







). He apologised for the problems (even though the screen was well packaged, so it certainly wasn't Carada's fault), and said he would be happy to send out a replacement part but should feel free to attempt a fix if I wanted to. If my attempts failed, he's still be happy to send a replacement.


Anyway.... my GF's fix worked a treat, and the screen is now sitting proudly on my wall. I had a slight panic when it didn't slide fully on the bracket initially, due to the poor, uneven state of my wall. The screws were strong & long, so I loosened them a little and the brackets were still strong. I then managed to hang it OK.


It's early days, but we watched the first film (Cars) on it last night. GF (who doesn't normally notice or comment on such things) said that she'd never seen the Disney logo look so vibrant, and I agree. The blacks (in low lamp mode) aren't quite as good as those with the Da-Lite (in high lamp mode), but this is more than made up for in the way it deals with whites and colour in general. Also, there are some iris related tweaks I haven't tried yet which I think will help the blacks some more.


The grey screen worked well for my previous projectors that had poor black performance, but HW10 is much better for blacks and not as bright, so the BW is the perfect match as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## tractng

I just picked up a used screen 92" locally. I had to use (2) 1x2 inches wood 48" inches long on the top and bottom to raise it past the window frame.



In terms of leveling vertically, do you guys have it extactly dead on. My is a few hair pins off










My used screen did not have the lower bracket.


Tony


----------



## Jive Turkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tractng* /forum/post/16100206
> 
> 
> I just picked up a used screen 92" locally. I had to use (2) 1x2 inches wood 48" inches long on the top and bottom to raise it past the window frame.
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of leveling vertically, do you guys have it extactly dead on. My is a few hair pins off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My used screen did not have the lower bracket.
> 
> 
> Tony



I like to set the screen with the blue screen or test grid from the projector, rather than just trying to set it perfectly level.


----------



## tractng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jive Turkey* /forum/post/16100731
> 
> 
> I like to set the screen with the blue screen or test grid from the projector, rather than just trying to set it perfectly level.



Good point. I was looking ahead too much







. I haven't ordered the projector yet.


Thanks,

Tony


----------



## tractng

Anybody here attempted to clean spots off the screen? I have 2-3 spots of yellowish (looks like markings of insects) and no, I don't live in a zoo







.


I contacted Carada and they told me to use water, but to make sure I clean the entire screen not just that spots.



Any experiences?



tony


----------



## imarkup

I have a 120" carada brillant white screen for about 7 months (love the screen!). About amonth ago, I noticed what looked like a "warp" at the bottom of the screen. With the lights on, it looked like a shadow, circular in nature (looked like the top 10% of a circle), that rose about 10 inches on the bottom of the screen. It almost looked like the screen material was not stretched flat (it is ... I checked).


Then last week, I noticed that the "warped area" grew to about 20 inchese from the bottom. Again, it looks like a shadow of the top of a circle, but it isn't. It almost looks like there is some "coating" on the screen that is fading away. Could this be possible? Has anyone else seen anything like this?


Thanks!


----------



## David Giles

Hi imarkup,


I've never heard of anything like you're describing happening with one of our screens (or on any other brand of screen for that matter). Other than some sort of damage to the screen from a chemical or heat source, I can't imagine what could cause any projection screen to exhibit what you're describing (and whatever is causing the damage must be ongoing since the "warped area" is apparently growing). Could you possibly take a photo of the phenomenon and send it to us so that we can take a look at it?


David Giles

Carada, Inc.


----------



## imarkup

Just to update the status of the screen "warping", David immediately responded to my question here and in email (Carada has great support!), and this might be a case of "user error" ... my fault.


I did not think that shadows could cause this, but because of the way my lights are arranged on my ceiling, it might be shadows. I am bringing in construction lights this weekend that I can control better to see if these are, in fact, shadows.


The reason it seemed to get worse, may have been that one of the lights burned out and caused some weired reflections.


----------



## WillyGib




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imarkup* /forum/post/16137963
> 
> 
> Just to update the status of the screen "warping", David immediately responded to my question here and in email (Carada has great support!), and this might be a case of "user error" ... my fault.
> 
> 
> I did not think that shadows could cause this, but because of the way my lights are arranged on my ceiling, it might be shadows. I am bringing in construction lights this weekend that I can control better to see if these are, in fact, shadows.
> 
> 
> The reason it seemed to get worse, may have been that one of the lights burned out and caused some weired reflections.



I am glad you think it's just a shadow. I have a 128" 2.35:1 Carada brilliant white screen and it's been hanging on my wall for over 4 years. It looks the same as the day I hung it.


----------



## steel_breeze

Just wanted to join the "Carada Fan Club".


Bought my custom-sized 92-inch 2.35:1 BW Carada screen about a month ago, and am blown away by the results. Since I got the "scope ratio" screen, I did have to add black velvet strips above and below to catch the "16x9 spill" onto the wall. Even though the wall is painted dark brownish, the glow was still buggin' me. I also put some velvet up behind the screen to absorb the "pass-thru" light. Probably didn't have to do that, but figured it couldn't hurt.


I must say... it's nice when something is completely worth its hype. I'd read so many posts on so many forums about the customer service and the build quality from Carada, and my experience exactly lived up to these expectations.


My pre-purchasing questions were answered quickly and enthusiastically; one email response even came in on a Sunday morning! Once bought, the screen arrived in perfect condition (complete with white gloves--I love that!), and even I was able to set it up--alone--over the course of a couple hours. (And I say "even I" because I'm possibly the least "handy" person you're ever liable to meet).


I have a Panasonic PT-AE1000u in a standard-sized bedroom which is blacked out by shutters and "therma-black" curtains from Target. My throw is only 10-feet, so my 92-inch screen is the largest I could fill.


And man-oh-man how I love it. Even my wife was impressed, and I think we all know how tough THAT can be!










I finally own the home theater I've been trying to tinker together since I first hooked up my family's stereo to the Hi-Fi VCR in the TV Room when I was fifteen. And that was way back in 1986!


From my own experience, I think Carada and Oppo belong in a pantheon of customer-centered companies that are all too rare these days. First rate!


----------



## Chrisx510

Is anyone here using the Carada BW 1.4 Gain with a Pioneer FPJ1 or a JVC Projector?? Thinking of getting a Carada but would like some feedback on how these screens look with the FPJ1/JVC Projectors!


----------



## firebrick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chrisx510* /forum/post/16157387
> 
> 
> Is anyone here using the Carada BW 1.4 Gain with a Pioneer FPJ1 or a JVC Projector?? Thinking of getting a Carada but would like some feedback on how these screens look with the FPJ1/JVC Projectors!



i just got my 120" 2.35 precision bw up and running with my fpj1. looks awesome so far. so easy to put together.


----------



## Terrantula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *firebrick* /forum/post/16166037
> 
> 
> i just got my 120" 2.35 precision bw up and running with my fpj1. looks awesome so far. so easy to put together.



Are you zooming or using a lens. I just received the exact same screen as you for my FPJ1, loving it so far.


----------



## etrewartha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *firebrick* /forum/post/16166037
> 
> 
> i just got my 120" 2.35 precision bw up and running with my fpj1. looks awesome so far. so easy to put together.



Is your room light controlled? I just ordered the pro-fpj1 and looking for a screen. I have good light control, but would have occasions when the bar lights are on in the room behind the projector. Wondering if I will have any reflection from those lights. My wals are also tan, not black.


----------



## tractng

Just curious how far off from the ground to the botttom of the frame you guys installed your screen.


Mine is 35" inch. I want to drop another 5 inches, but I have a window that is covering by the screen. I am thinking of ideas how i can do this. Maybe build a border type box around the window and extend lower but leave the middle portion uncover.


Tnt


----------



## Sherardp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chrisx510* /forum/post/16157387
> 
> 
> Is anyone here using the Carada BW 1.4 Gain with a Pioneer FPJ1 or a JVC Projector?? Thinking of getting a Carada but would like some feedback on how these screens look with the FPJ1/JVC Projectors!



I have my BW 126" 16:9 screen paired with JVC HD1, the results are nothing short of amazing. I received the RS10 yesterday and will mount it this weekend and I'm expecting nothing but excellent results there. Should have more punch since the RS10 is brighter, I will report when I'm done. Dedicated room is 14x22.


----------



## dcbuilder

Does Carada offer any discounts if you told them you heard about them from the AVSforum?


----------



## tractng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dcbuilder* /forum/post/16179789
> 
> 
> Does Carada offer any discounts if you told them you heard about them from the AVSforum?




Get this screen. You will be happy with your projector











tnt


----------



## dcbuilder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tractng* /forum/post/16180093
> 
> 
> Get this screen. You will be happy with your projector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tnt



I am looking at getting the BW 126" 1.78:1 screen.


----------



## Richard Harnwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tractng* /forum/post/16172702
> 
> 
> Just curious how far off from the ground to the botttom of the frame you guys installed your screen.
> 
> 
> Mine is 35" inch. I want to drop another 5 inches, but I have a window that is covering by the screen. I am thinking of ideas how i can do this. Maybe build a border type box around the window and extend lower but leave the middle portion uncover.
> 
> 
> Tnt



35.5" from the bottom of the viewable fabric, so about 32" from the bottom of the frame to the floor. This was about as low as I could go before my front speakers were likely to obscure the image.


Also, we tend to lay almost horizontal on recliners when watching films. Any lower and our feet would get in the way


----------



## tractng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Richard Harnwell* /forum/post/16181147
> 
> 
> 35.5" from the bottom of the viewable fabric, so about 32" from the bottom of the frame to the floor. This was about as low as I could go before my front speakers were likely to obscure the image.
> 
> 
> Also, we tend to lay almost horizontal on recliners when watching films. Any lower and our feet would get in the way



You have a good point. We used to have a recliner in the living room. Time to bring it out again.


I still don't know how you guys with 100" or bigger screen can watch that close.


I have a 92" and sit at 12 ft (head level) and after a few tv showings, I had to move ths sofa to 14 ft. Now it is perfect. I came from a 46" LCD.



tnt


----------



## R Harkness




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tractng* /forum/post/16181330
> 
> 
> You have a good point. We used to have a recliner in the living room. Time to bring it out again.
> 
> 
> I still don't know how you guys with 100" or bigger screen can watch that close.
> 
> 
> I have a 92" and sit at 12 ft (head level) and after a few tv showings, I had to move ths sofa to 14 ft. Now it is perfect. I came from a 46" LCD.
> 
> 
> tnt



I'm glad you have found hapiness at 92."


It's like going to the cinema: Some people like the back row, others the closer seats.


For me a screen that size feels like a "big TV" more than it does a cinematic experience. I've always liked to be immersed in the image.


Most people actually acclimatize to a bigger image pretty fast. What once seemed big seems to "shrink" after a while, once the initial change has worn off. That's why you see so many people moving up to bigger screens.


When I was first testing what screen size I'd use I projected the image on my wall. I thought at first I'd be using around a 93" diagonal 16:9 image size. It seemed plenty big at first. But as I tried larger image sizes and found them so much more cinematic, going back down to the 93"

image made it feel small and less dramatic. As I acclimatized I found myself enjoying much bigger images, even up to 124" diagonal (from an 11.5ft seating distance) for some movies.


It seems the standard time in which a screen goes from "wow that's big" to "doesn't feel so big anymore" is between the 1 and 2 month mark. It sounds like you switched seatings after only a "few tv showings" so I wonder how things would have gone if you'd stuck with the closer seating for longer. Or...if you'll feel the need to move closer any time soon.


----------



## SonyHome

What is the gain of Carada BW? Their site states 1.4 but some have said it's less.


Thanks.


----------



## Richard Harnwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SonyHome* /forum/post/16185140
> 
> 
> What is the gain of Carada BW? Their site states 1.4 but some have said it's less.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



The "Home Theater Shack" forum measured the BW at 1.26 directly on axis, but I know nothing about the subtleties of gain measuring, so can't say how accurate that is likely to be. I don't think I'm allowed to paste a link, but a search should find it pretty easily.


----------



## tractng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R Harkness* /forum/post/16181703
> 
> 
> I'm glad you have found hapiness at 92."
> 
> 
> It's like going to the cinema: Some people like the back row, others the closer seats.
> 
> 
> For me a screen that size feels like a "big TV" more than it does a cinematic experience. I've always liked to be immersed in the image.
> 
> 
> Most people actually acclimatize to a bigger image pretty fast. What once seemed big seems to "shrink" after a while, once the initial change has worn off. That's why you see so many people moving up to bigger screens.
> 
> 
> When I was first testing what screen size I'd use I projected the image on my wall. I thought at first I'd be using around a 93" diagonal 16:9 image size. It seemed plenty big at first. But as I tried larger image sizes and found them so much more cinematic, going back down to the 93"
> 
> image made it feel small and less dramatic. As I acclimatized I found myself enjoying much bigger images, even up to 124" diagonal (from an 11.5ft seating distance) for some movies.
> 
> 
> It seems the standard time in which a screen goes from "wow that's big" to "doesn't feel so big anymore" is between the 1 and 2 month mark. It sounds like you switched seatings after only a "few tv showings" so I wonder how things would have gone if you'd stuck with the closer seating for longer. Or...if you'll feel the need to move closer any time soon.



I think part of my problem being that close was having to look up. My setup is in the living room. The distance from the floor up to the bottom of the frame is 35" inches.


I think I need to build a 7" inch border over the window and drop the screen another 5 inches.



Tnt


----------



## FremontRich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tractng* /forum/post/16188811
> 
> 
> I think part of my problem being that close was having to look up. My setup is in the living room. The distance from the floor up to the bottom of the frame is 35" inches.
> 
> 
> I think I need to build a 7" inch border over the window and drop the screen another 5 inches.
> 
> 
> Tnt



You're absolutely correct. My 92" screen bottom is about 24" above the floor and at that height, the middle of the screen is practically eye level. I find this height optimal for my taste.


----------



## tractng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FremontRich* /forum/post/16191630
> 
> 
> You're absolutely correct. My 92" screen bottom is about 24" above the floor and at that height, the middle of the screen is practically eye level. I find this height optimal for my taste.




Do you have any pics?


[email protected] 



tnt


----------



## steel_breeze

My 92" Precision 2.35:1 screen (with only a 2" boarder) is 48 1/2 inches up from the floor (screen surface begins 50 1/2 inches up). I sit between nine and ten feet back from it, and definitely have to "look up" at the image. And you know what?.... I really dig it. I'm 38 years old, and I grew up with movie theaters that had much less of a rake to the seating than they do now. (And I was never a "front row" kind of person, either; I always sat a screen-and-a-half back, so it wasn't like I'm used to being right up against the screen)


Nowadays, with stadium seating, you're always looking straight across--or even DOWN at--the screen. But that just wasn't the movie experience I grew up with. To me, looking slightly UP at a large projected image is "the movie experience". To me, looking straight across at the image is more "television".


Just my own two cents. Obviously, there's no right or wrong way to do it.


----------



## Darth Indy

dcbuilder, check your inbox.









Also, I currently have a Carada brilliant white criterion series screen that is 118 inches and is 1.78:1 aspect ratio. I'm wanting to switch to a 2.35:1 screen so if anybody would be interested in acquiring my screen pm me. It is less than 2 years old, mint condition, all parts, and have original packaging.


----------



## Alex solomon

I was set on buying a 100" Carada BW as an upgrade to my current 92" Da-lite manual pulldown that has started to show some waves. Now a friend has offered to sell his 6 years old Stewart ST-130 for about the same price as the Carada BW. The ST-130 looks to be in good shape. Should I jump on this deal or would I be better off buying a new screen from Carada? My room is a bat cave.


----------



## R Harkness




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steel_breeze* /forum/post/16196933
> 
> 
> 
> Nowadays, with stadium seating, you're always looking straight across--or even DOWN at--the screen. But that just wasn't the movie experience I grew up with. To me, looking slightly UP at a large projected image is "the movie experience". To me, looking straight across at the image is more "television".



I can see where you are coming from. I grew up attending cinemas that had

floor seating such that the screen was "above" the heads of the audience so I know what you mean.


However, I've gone to great lengths, in designing my home theater room (currently under renovation) in order to get my screen down - to have the center mostly in line with the viewer's head when seated. This is because I have found it can really make a difference in the sense of immersion and believability in a film. Why is this? Think about how perspective works in a 2 dimensional medium, be it drawing, painting, photography or cinematography. Anyone who has taken even basic art classes should be familiar with how perspective is achieved: you choose vanishing points and the perspective of the object converges toward those vanishing points. For instance, all the lines in a drawing of a house are drawn along an imaginary perspective line that, if it continued, would converge at the horizon. (If it's a single-perspective-point drawing...you can do multiple perspective point drawing too). The important point is that this will change with the perspective taken of the object. A drawing of a house taken from the perspective of the left side corner, or from directly facing the house, or moving to the right side corner, will change the angles of the perspective lines. So in any 2D work like a photo or painting, perspective is captured from only ONE point and thus the perspective is only "correct" or realistic taken from that one point.


Now, in real life lines converge to vanishing points as well. The thing is that in real life when we move around an object, the perspective changes and the lines of an object shift so they are always in a relationship _to our position_. You might say that perspective is "always correct" to us in real life.


This isn't the case in 2 dimensional work. Why? Because the artist (be it the photographer or painter or whatever) has chosen a particular perspective and has rendered the object _from that one perspective_. The lines of perspective are _only correct from the vantage point taken by the view of the artist_. The perspective _can not change as it would in real life_ as you move around to different angles to examine the object.

That's ONE of the reasons, one of the strong visual cues (aside from binocular vision) that lets us know the picture is 2D, not 3D.


If you stand directly in front of the picture, face centered with the picture, then at least you are getting the "right" perspective to that object - the perspective captured by the photographer or painter. It does help with perceiving a sense of depth in the picture, since the perspective lines are "correct" vs moving off-axis where the perspective lines become unreal.


Cinematography is doing exactly the same thing as a painter or photographer. It is continually recording a perspective relationship - it's recording the perspective correctly _from the position of the camera_.

So if you are watching a filmed shot of a building, so long as you are directly in front and centered with the movie screen, you are getting a correct, realistic set of perspective cues. If you, say, move to a side seat then you are moving off-axis to the filmed image, meaning you've "added" another "false" perspective to the image on top of the original perspective captured.

Now the lines of the building will not only converge as they were captured by the camera perspective, but they will be converging on a different axis - the one that gives your screen perspective (makes the side of the screen furthest from you "smaller"). And it's this additional second perspective from off-axis seating, where the on-screen object you were viewing does not respond the way a real object does when you move off-axis, that reminds your brain the image is a flat image.


What I find is that once I am centered with the image the sense of perspective sort of "clicks in" and the perspective of the cinematography

takes on this added, natural sense of depth and perspective. A more you-are-there feeling.


FWIW...


----------



## steel_breeze

R. Harkness, I appreciate your thorough and articulate explanation. I suppose it all comes down to what we want to accomplish with our home theater. Oddly enough, I'm not looking for my projected images to seem "real", with the lines converging on a common and realistic horizon. I'm looking to re-capture the feeling I first associated with being in a big theater from my impressionable youth, when I would gaze up in wonder at "Close Encounters" or "Raiders of the Lost Ark" and be taken away FROM reality with these larger-than-life images. I'm literally seeking "a different point-of-view" from reality that only the cinema used to provide.


To each his own. Thankfully, technology lets us all play in our own way!










Hmm... I didn't even mention Carada in this post, and this is the Carada thread. So: three weeks into owning it, and I can say that my Carada screen is easily one of the best investments in my home theater!


----------



## nosey313

My setup with dimensions is here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...php?p=16216795 


I have two small windows opposite the screen wall that sill be covered by blackout material. Pretty much zero ambient light. The throw distance is 14'. Any suggestions?


EDIT: Thanks Rex for the quick email response. Still, anyone else with a 5500 out there want to chime in?


----------



## siamsue

when Carada will sell curve screen?


----------



## Gladiator

I've had my 128" diagonal 2.37 Criterion screen with BW for a few days now and I must say the whole experience with Carada has been EXEMPLARY. From the ordering process to the fast delivery, outstanding packaging, incredible build quality and stunning picture I am one happy customer. I'm coming from a motorized 100" diagonal Stewart Firehawk (original version) and the picture with my JVC RS-10 and Pioneer Elite BDP-09 Blu Ray is much better with the Carada. The image looks less grainy, brighter and has more vibrant colors. Really nice. Well done Carada.


----------



## nohjy

I am looking to buy a 100" - 106" inch Carada BW screen. If anyone has one for sale, please let me know (feel free to PM me).


John


----------



## Alex solomon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gladiator* /forum/post/16251485
> 
> 
> I've had my 128" diagonal 2.37 Criterion screen with BW for a few days now and I must say the whole experience with Carada has been EXEMPLARY. From the ordering process to the fast delivery, outstanding packaging, incredible build quality and stunning picture I am one happy customer. I'm coming from a motorized 100" diagonal Stewart Firehawk (original version) and the picture with my JVC RS-10 and Pioneer Elite BDP-09 Blu Ray is much better with the Carada. The image looks less grainy, brighter and has more vibrant colors. Really nice. Well done Carada.



It's good to see another very positive experience with Carada. I will be ordering mine soon.


----------



## timetodoit

Is there really a Advantage to get the Criterion over the Precision?


----------



## MarkMac

In my mind, the advantage of the beveled frame is that there will be no shadows cast on the screen from the corner of the frame. I have this issue with my Precision screen when i have my wall lights turned on. I get about a 1.5" shadow on the left and right sides of the screen from the lights.


----------



## Darth Indy

Does anybody know what type of courier I would have to use to ship my screen to somebody. I have the original packaging and I think the length of it makes it so that UPS, FEDEX, or USPS will not ship it. If I do have a trucking service anybody have experience with how much their rates usually run? Thanks.


----------



## Chrisx510




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Darth Indy* /forum/post/16298090
> 
> 
> Does anybody know what type of courier I would have to use to ship my screen to somebody. I have the original packaging and I think the length of it makes it so that UPS, FEDEX, or USPS will not ship it. If I do have a trucking service anybody have experience with how much their rates usually run? Thanks.



I believe you can still send it UPS,Fed Ex. Its considered a oversized package. I've shipped lots of package through Fed Ex that were very long in length.


----------



## Darth Indy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chrisx510* /forum/post/16299005
> 
> 
> I believe you can still send it UPS,Fed Ex. Its considered a oversized package. I've shipped lots of package through Fed Ex that were very long in length.



Ok, thanks. I guess my best bet will be to just take the box to them and see if they will allow it to ship.


----------



## roddey

This my first projector/screen. I bought one of the Pioneer Pro-fpj1/jvc-rs2

with a Carada 126" screen with B.W. I must say with the room treatments the P.Q. is outstanding. Better than any theatre I have been in except Imax. Good time to jump in with the Pioneer closeouts. I am very happy. Also the first time I seen this projector was at a home theatre business with a curved Firehawk 135" screen and I cant tell a difference. Maybe side by side, also it has been about 3 months, but I cant see paying the $$$ difference. Oustanding!!!!


----------



## mikesc

I was pricing the Vutec 123in Brite White 1.3 and it is around $1099. Not sure what it has over a 118in Carada BW for under $800.


----------



## Chrisx510




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roddey* /forum/post/16299997
> 
> 
> This my first projector/screen. I bought one of the Pioneer Pro-fpj1/jvc-rs2
> 
> with a Carada 126" screen with B.W. I must say with the room treatments the P.Q. is outstanding. Better than any theatre I have been in except Imax. Good time to jump in with the Pioneer closeouts. I am very happy. Also the first time I seen this projector was at a home theatre business with a curved Firehawk 135" screen and I cant tell a difference. Maybe side by side, also it has been about 3 months, but I cant see paying the $$$ difference. Oustanding!!!!



The firehawk looked good? I got some samples from stewart and the firehawk look horrible with my FPJ1. The Studiotek130, Ultramatte 150 and Caradas BW screen looked the best. And the Carada and Studiotek didnt look to much different to me so I went with the carada..


----------



## roddey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chrisx510* /forum/post/16305385
> 
> 
> The firehawk looked good? I got some samples from stewart and the firehawk look horrible with my FPJ1. The Studiotek130, Ultramatte 150 and Caradas BW screen looked the best. And the Carada and Studiotek didnt look to much different to me so I went with the carada..



I may be wrong on the screen model. I know it was a Stewert curved screen and when I asked about the price the dealer said about 10,000.00(choked me up). It could of been a studiotech, I am not familiar with all the model names. I know it looked good in there custom media room. The last time I seen a media room was when DVD was new and it did not look very good know matter the cost. I could see the scan lines, looked crappy actually. I wasnt interested in projectors at this time but was thinking about going with a Plasma and I was in Sacramento eating out and Paradigm was next door so I went in just to window shop. Was I suprised when I seen the Pioneer pro-FPJ1 they had in there media room. They wanted full retail and I thought I would end up with a TV not much better than what I have allready(without spending budget busting amounts of money). So I let it slide from my wanting part of me. I am used to that.


Later on I was here trying to find something within my budget and started reading about the new LCD projectors when it popped up in some post about the Pioneer going on closeout. I was on the dealer list right away and found one in L.A.


I know some of you guys have been in this a long time, but for me it was something new to see this. Like right now I dont have all the tracking in for the Audio but I am watching it with subtitles as I type just cause it looks so good. In the small AG town I live in in Northern Cal. there probably isnt anything like this here.


Our theatre owner here just passed on so it looks like we wont have a theatre anymore either. I am it. Now I need to be "selective" Everybody wants to visit now. My popularity just went up. Imagine that.


Thanks for all the tips from the pros and non pros who lead me on this path. Carada,Pioneer,HSU,Panasonic BD60, Emotiva. I never would of known without you guys. Thanks. I put up a world class theatre on a Best Buy budget. Rod


----------



## Chrisx510




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roddey* /forum/post/16307388
> 
> 
> I may be wrong on the screen model. I know it was a Stewert curved screen and when I asked about the price the dealer said about 10,000.00(choked me up). It could of been a studiotech, I am not familiar with all the model names. I know it looked good in there custom media room. The last time I seen a media room was when DVD was new and it did not look very good know matter the cost. I could see the scan lines, looked crappy actually. I wasnt interested in projectors at this time but was thinking about going with a Plasma and I was in Sacramento eating out and Paradigm was next door so I went in just to window shop. Was I suprised when I seen the Pioneer pro-FPJ1 they had in there media room. They wanted full retail and I thought I would end up with a TV not much better than what I have allready(without spending budget busting amounts of money). So I let it slide from my wanting part of me. I am used to that.
> 
> 
> Later on I was here trying to find something within my budget and started reading about the new LCD projectors when it popped up in some post about the Pioneer going on closeout. I was on the dealer list right away and found one in L.A.
> 
> 
> I know some of you guys have been in this a long time, but for me it was something new to see this. Like right now I dont have all the tracking in for the Audio but I am watching it with subtitles as I type just cause it looks so good. In the small AG town I live in in Northern Cal. there probably isnt anything like this here.
> 
> 
> Our theatre owner here just passed on so it looks like we wont have a theatre anymore either. I am it. Now I need to be "selective" Everybody wants to visit now. My popularity just went up. Imagine that.
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the tips from the pros and non pros who lead me on this path. Carada,Pioneer,HSU,Panasonic BD60, Emotiva. I never would of known without you guys. Thanks. I put up a world class theatre on a Best Buy budget. Rod



Yea I was in a similar situation. I was always interested in having a home theater but I was missed informed by a major home theater store here in the bay area an they told me that I would have to spend atleast $15,000 to get a good projector and they also told me I can only go 80 inches sitting 14 feet away. I swear I almost gave up on my home theater dream after that since I didnt know anything about it. But thank god I researched and found AVS because if it wasnt for AVS I would probably just be stuck not having a clue about home theater and just watchin movies on my 42 inch plasma. Going from a 42 inch screen to a 110 inch is a huge change for me. I just wish I had the space to go 150-200 inch! One day hopefully!


And thank god the pioneer pj went on that blowout sale otherwise I wouldnt be able to afford a pj of this quality, They wanted $9k for this pj before the blowout sale. Im speanding less then $5k on pj,screen,audio,soundproofing ceialing and walls etc..


----------



## limulus

roddey and Chris, interesting posts. roddey, I'm not sure if you have a dedicated HT, but if your local theater is going to close, you may be able to get some good deals on snack bar items, signs, posters, etc.


Going back to 2002 when I first got involved at AVS, I was mostly interested in the sound. I live in a community where people spend considerable sums of money having home theaters built in their basements. Some of them are quite nice with amazing bars and lots of custom woodwork, but I have not seen one yet with any acoustic treatment. I made sure we didn't have an echo chamber and most of the movies I was excited to watch (hear) had big LFE tracks. I had what was considered a pretty good projector (BenQ7800) in it's day. It was a $5k projector but only 576p. I could upscale via an Oppo 971 and DVI. But now I have an FPJ1 and I just go down to the HT and just stare at the screen late at night with the volume turned down







Go figure. Our room is dark and with all the lights and the pj off, you have to feel your way out. I've tripped on the step up to the rear riser quite a few times. I'm still using a cheap 110" screen kit that cost me $220. I'm quite satisfied with that screen in our dark room, but I do wonder if I would see the difference if I bought a better screen.


----------



## tractng

Came very close to having a damaged screen. Our new kitty jumped on top of my center speaker and was about to leap onto the screen.


Tony


----------



## Chrisx510

Have you guys seen those masking panel SMX offers for $300 or somethin. Would those work on a carada? Or is there anywhere or anyone that sells a similar masking product? I cant afford an electric masking system that carada offers or stewart. Some panels would be great though.


----------



## Sherardp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chrisx510* /forum/post/16316753
> 
> 
> Have you guys seen those masking panel SMX offers for $300 or somethin. Would those work on a carada? Or is there anywhere or anyone that sells a similar masking product? I cant afford an electric masking system that carada offers or stewart. Some panels would be great though.



Seem them via the web, they make work. I would suggest calling SMX or keep saving that spare change until you can get the Masquerade. No pun intended as I too am looking into the Masquerade and saving the change up.


----------



## Chrisx510




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sherardp* /forum/post/16317116
> 
> 
> Seem them via the web, they make work. I would suggest calling SMX or keep saving that spare change until you can get the Masquerade. No pun intended as I too am looking into the Masquerade and saving the change up.



How far back are you siiting from you 126 inch screen?


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tractng* /forum/post/16316356
> 
> 
> Came very close to having a damaged screen. Our new kitty jumped on top of my center speaker and was about to leap onto the screen.
> 
> 
> Tony



Time to get rid of the kitty...










-t


----------



## tractng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/16317477
> 
> 
> Time to get rid of the kitty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -t




I wish I can










tnt


----------



## roddey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *limulus* /forum/post/16315398
> 
> 
> roddey and Chris, interesting posts. roddey, I'm not sure if you have a dedicated HT, but if your local theater is going to close, you may be able to get some good deals on snack bar items, signs, posters, etc.
> 
> 
> Going back to 2002 when I first got involved at AVS, I was mostly interested in the sound. I live in a community where people spend considerable sums of money having home theaters built in their basements. Some of them are quite nice with amazing bars and lots of custom woodwork, but I have not seen one yet with any acoustic treatment. I made sure we didn't have an echo chamber and most of the movies I was excited to watch (hear) had big LFE tracks. I had what was considered a pretty good projector (BenQ7800) in it's day. It was a $5k projector but only 576p. I could upscale via an Oppo 971 and DVI. But now I have an FPJ1 and I just go down to the HT and just stare at the screen late at night with the volume turned down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go figure. Our room is dark and with all the lights and the pj off, you have to feel your way out. I've tripped on the step up to the rear riser quite a few times. I'm still using a cheap 110" screen kit that cost me $220. I'm quite satisfied with that screen in our dark room, but I do wonder if I would see the difference if I bought a better screen.



Yes the theatre must be in probate right now. Its been closed for about 6 months and is untouched. I am keeping an eye on it.

About the screen I cant commit about the change because I have not seen mine on a screen like yours. Just a white wall. But I think Carada gives a trial period? Rod


----------



## Chrisx510

Should I stay with a 1.78 carada or go with a 2.35 or 2.40? Any suggestions?


Thought about just doing a masking system but wont my 2.35.1 image be bigger if I go with a 2.35.1 screen?


----------



## Sherardp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chrisx510* /forum/post/16317127
> 
> 
> How far back are you siiting from you 126 inch screen?



Chris my 1st row is at 12.5 feet and my 2nd row is at 15 feet. Perfect as I don't feel like I'm very close at all. I wanted to go larger but with the help of Rex I went with the 126 and it fits my room just perfect. FYI room is 14x22 with black screen wall and ceiling. Screen is 16:9 aspect, Criterion model using BW material paired with JVC RS10


----------



## mikesc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sherardp* /forum/post/16332258
> 
> 
> Chris my 1st row is at 12.5 feet and my 2nd row is at 15 feet. Perfect as I don't feel like I'm very close at all. I wanted to go larger but with the help of Rex I went with the 126 and it fits my room just perfect. FYI room is 14x22 with black screen wall and ceiling. Screen is 16:9 aspect, Criterion model using BW material paired with JVC RS10



Ah, thanks for those pics. I am about to buy that same 126in screen. I have a 20x20 room. How far back is your projector? I think I am going with a Panny 3000 so I think I should be ok. It's a bat cave.


----------



## Chrisx510




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sherardp* /forum/post/16332258
> 
> 
> Chris my 1st row is at 12.5 feet and my 2nd row is at 15 feet. Perfect as I don't feel like I'm very close at all. I wanted to go larger but with the help of Rex I went with the 126 and it fits my room just perfect. FYI room is 14x22 with black screen wall and ceiling. Screen is 16:9 aspect, Criterion model using BW material paired with JVC RS10



at 12.5 ft does the image look good and are you having to move your eyes around more? is the 15ft distance better then the 12.5ft?


I might decide to go with 2.35 screen. But not sure yet.


----------



## Sherardp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikesc* /forum/post/16336216
> 
> 
> Ah, thanks for those pics. I am about to buy that same 126in screen. I have a 20x20 room. How far back is your projector? I think I am going with a Panny 3000 so I think I should be ok. It's a bat cave.



My projector is the JVC RS10 and its mounted back at around 19 feet. Panny should be ok, I suggest using PJ calculator.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chrisx510* /forum/post/16336539
> 
> 
> at 12.5 ft does the image look good and are you having to move your eyes around more? is the 15ft distance better then the 12.5ft?
> 
> 
> I might decide to go with 2.35 screen. But not sure yet.



No I dont have to move my eyes at that viewing distance, image looks very good. I even game in the 1st row on the 360. 2nd row is good but I normally sit in front row and enjoy. I was thinking of going bigger but I dont think I can. The 126" puts you right there in the action and the Criterion screen looks awesome when not in use.


----------



## jchong

Count me in as a new owner. I ordered a 106" Precision BW and service from David has been very good (with emails answered very promptly).


Coupled with my Panny AE3000, the images are great.


One question though: there are some minor wrinkles on the screen. It's been installed and stretched for about 3 days now and the wrinkles have faded somewhat but still there. Has anyone got any tips on how to get them out?


----------



## MarkMac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jchong* /forum/post/16507984
> 
> 
> One question though: there are some minor wrinkles on the screen. It's been installed and stretched for about 3 days now and the wrinkles have faded somewhat but still there. Has anyone got any tips on how to get them out?



You could try using a hairdryer, but I would contact Carada, first...just to be sure.


----------



## Knd

We bought a 118" BW Precision (Epson 6500 from 14.5 feet - looks great on low lamp) a couple of weeks ago and we also had wrinkles. I emailed Carada and they sent back a detailed description of what to do - basically wait long enough they will will most likely disappear (due to screen tension) or you can apply gentle heat (preferrable to the back of the screen) and they will slowly disappear. They said to use a hair dryer and not a heat gun and to slowly heat up. If you're applying heat to the screen surface be very careful as you could affect the the screen properties and it will be noticeable while viewing. Also, don't touch the screen or try and press them out while heating. I don't have the email in front of me but that's what I recall them telling me.


Our wrinkles were not visible during projecting and can only be seen when you get up close to the screen, so I'm just waiting to see if they eventually disappear. To be honest they may already be gone as I haven't check in a week or so.


----------



## jchong

Thanks MarkMac & Knd. I received a message from Rex setting out the do's and dont's and I'll be trying that out later.


----------



## bdoyle13

Any Canadian owner know how much duty they got nailed for when they got their screens?


I'm debating on a Carada or an Elite since it's already at some suppliers here and would save huge on shipping, duty, taxes etc.


I love the look of Carada and deff want one but trying to see how much more it's actualy gonna be by the time it goes onmy wall.


Also anyone know if they have Gov't pricing?


Thanks


----------



## Rex Bittle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdoyle13* /forum/post/16744717
> 
> 
> Any Canadian owner know how much duty they got nailed for when they got their screens?



Hi bdoyle13,


Fortunately Carada Projection Screens are *duty-free* to Canada, and brokerage fees are included in the shipping price. Of course as you know, there is still applicable GST (as well as PST and HST in some provinces). I believe the going rate for GST is 5% at this time but as a Canadian resident you will probably know more about that for your area than I do.


There aren't any special discounts to apply to the selling prices but there is also no upcharge on the screen for being a Canadian resident. The price is the same as a US resident; it just costs a little more to ship it to you.


You are welcome to PM me if you have more specific questions to be answered or need help choosing the screen to fit your theater. Thanks for your interest in Carada bdoyle13!


----------



## bdoyle13

PM sent. Thanks


----------



## kay9

I brought my used Carada 110" BW 16:9 Criterion from a member here and i love it. Epson 6500 throw is about 13.5~ to the screen and we sit right under the PJ and the picture is amazing. This is a major upgrade from a 8 year old 27" T.V with rabbit ears


----------



## Jive Turkey

Anyone used velcro on a the black hole frame material for DIY masking. Wondering if using a couple of velcro dots the adhesive will destroy the material when removed after being in place for a long time?


----------



## steel_breeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jive Turkey* /forum/post/16768952
> 
> 
> Anyone used velcro on a the black hole frame material for DIY masking.



Yes! I have velcro strips along the top and bottom of my 2.35:1 92-inch Carada screen. I hang matte-black foamcore panels on the left and right to create 1.85 and 1.33 masking, and it works great! HOWEVER... the Velcro does need to be "heavy duty" or "industrial strength" in order to cling effectively to the black hole material, and it will still start to peel off over time. I've made a habit out of patting it down from time to time. But it's worth it; super-cheap and super-effective masking!


----------



## Jive Turkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steel_breeze* /forum/post/16772339
> 
> 
> Yes! I have velcro strips along the top and bottom of my 2.35:1 92-inch Carada screen. I hang matte-black foamcore panels on the left and right to create 1.85 and 1.33 masking, and it works great! HOWEVER... the Velcro does need to be "heavy duty" or "industrial strength" in order to cling effectively to the black hole material, and it will still start to peel off over time. I've made a habit out of patting it down from time to time. But it's worth it; super-cheap and super-effective masking!



I guess the fact that it needs patting down every now and then is a good tradeoff from it peeling off the black hole material when removed. Thanks.


----------



## Jive Turkey

I've got to find the industrial strength velcro; regular velcro didn't work. The top bar, made from 1/2" rigid insulation with J metal top and bottom (not velveted yet), pulled the velcro off the black hole material within 24 hours.The masking bar fell to floor. Glad I thought to put a couple of pillows and a comforter over my my Dunlavy HRCC center channel speaker just in case!


----------



## Jive Turkey

Tried the Industrial Strength Velcro, but have removed it. I've decided the room gets too warm during the day with the windows closed, usually when no one is home, to trust the adhesive between the Velcro and the black hole fabric.



Plus, velcro really grabs tight between the hook and fabric patches, making adjustments a minor chore. I do want maximum flexibility in setting the masks for different aspect ratios (2.35 and 2.40, and centering issues for example), but I've got to come up with something easier I think. I suspect it'll be something with the masks extending past the screen edges and supported from the wall, but I haven't seen the right solution on any threads so far. Something that could allow the masks to slide up and down into random positions manually, like seperate pulleys for top and bottom, that doesn't look like somebody's clothesline.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jive Turkey* /forum/post/16822118
> 
> 
> Tried the Industrial Strength Velcro, but have removed it. I've decided the room gets too warm during the day with the windows closed, usually when no one is home, to trust the adhesive between the Velcro and the black hole fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, velcro really grabs tight between the hook and fabric patches, making adjustments a minor chore. I do want maximum flexibility in setting the masks for different aspect ratios (2.35 and 2.40, and centering issues for example), but I've got to come up with something easier I think. I suspect it'll be something with the masks extending past the screen edges and supported from the wall, but I haven't seen the right solution on any threads so far. Something that could allow the masks to slide up and down into random positions manually, like seperate pulleys for top and bottom, that doesn't look like somebody's clothesline.



The idea I've been cooking around my head is to mount some pins or brackets to each side of the screen at the proper hieght from the bottom and maybe top. And then a stiff pipe...heavy gauge aluminum or steel to run the length of the screen. Material with a pocket to run the length of the pipe thru.


From the bottom of the screen, lift it up in place.

From the top of the screen, let it roll down. Might not even need the pipe.

Or use pipe to create side masks when viewing 3:4.


That's the idea anyway...

-t


----------



## Jive Turkey

I'm milling around a pulley system, where the cable and two pulley's are spaced two mask widths plus apart. The mask is attached to the front part of the cable that runs around the pulley's. Pull it up or down into position depending if it's the top mask or the bottom mask (being two separate systems), and turn a thumbscrew coming from the front of the pulley and cable to secure. Easily adjustable to wherever the top and bottom of the picture end up, depending on aspect and centering. Mount it all on a board, so the whole thing is just a little bit deeper than the thickness of the screen frame. Maybe put a cap over it all just for appearances. The system sits left and right of the screen, attached to the wall, and the mask extends that much beyond the screen edges.


Problem is, I'm better at thinking stuff up then implementing. And when I do implement, I screw it up a couple of times before getting it somewhat right. If I could buy this setup (Hello Carada folks!) I would, rather than going through the motions.


----------



## Chrisx510

Carada should make some manual masking panels like SMX has. I bet they would sell good and it would be great for us who cant afford a electric masking system..


Would any of you DIY people be able to make some masking panels and sell them?


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chrisx510* /forum/post/16825941
> 
> 
> Carada should make some manual masking panels like SMX has. I bet they would sell good and it would be great for us who cant afford a electric masking system..
> 
> 
> Would any of you DIY people be able to make some masking panels and sell them?



I agree a manual system would sell decently but lots of folks want that "push button" ability. That's what dealers go for. Better margins on the sale too.


DIY folks take the longest to do anything!!







Took me 2 years to build my HT!










-t


----------



## Sherardp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chrisx510* /forum/post/16825941
> 
> 
> Carada should make some manual masking panels like SMX has. I bet they would sell good and it would be great for us who cant afford a electric masking system..
> 
> 
> Would any of you DIY people be able to make some masking panels and sell them?



That would be a nice alternative. I'm still saving for my masquerade, so close just not sure I want to splurge that kind of coin.


----------



## Jive Turkey




Chrisx510 said:


> Carada should make some manual masking panels like SMX has. I bet they would sell good and it would be great for us who cant afford a electric masking system..
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I'm sure the Carada crew have seen our posts. Only question now is can they have them ready by next weekend?


----------



## krispykeith

I just wanted to throw my two cents in here for anyone considering Carada screens. I just ordered my 118 BW after changing my mind roughly 36 times, even after placing the order. Simply put it was one of the very best customer service experiences I have had from the advice to the samples to the shipment and the 15 emails in between. I realize this is simply an echo of everything already reported but when a company goes that above and beyond it is worth repeating.


Looking forward to receiving the screen in a few days.


----------



## R Harkness

Yep.


In my very complicated home theater reno I've dealt with a great many manufacturers and contractors, and nothing has come close to the customer service of Carada.


----------



## pocoloco

I don't think the current carada frames can accomodate manual masks like the SMX propanels so they may have to redesign the frames if they wanted to go down this route. Just my guess though.


Personally, I think manual masks are easy enough to DIY and I'd rather have Carada focus their attention on creating a woven AT screen that can snap into their current frames. It'd be an easy way for current customers to move to AT.


----------



## Jive Turkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pocoloco* /forum/post/16862494
> 
> 
> I don't think the current carada frames can accomodate manual masks like the SMX propanels so they may have to redesign the frames if they wanted to go down this route. Just my guess though.
> 
> 
> Personally, I think manual masks are easy enough to DIY and I'd rather have Carada focus their attention on creating a woven AT screen that can snap into their current frames. It'd be an easy way for current customers to move to AT.



Unfortunately, because their Criterion frame has a beveled edge down to the screen, a friction fit mask isn't really possible as it is with others. I'm having trouble coming up with a somewhat easy way of attaching otherwise. Velcro and magnets on the frame face haven't really panned out, and I haven't wanted to mess up the walls on the left and right with a beyond the frame edge mask yet. If there was a real clean way to do that, _and could still be adjustable_, I'd jump on board.


----------



## pocoloco

I can't imagine manual masks being very hard to DIY. How bout this...


- create 2 panels out of foam board and wrap in velvet.

- install 2 very small black hooks at the top of each side of the frame

- make 2 small holes in the foam board and then hook the masks onto the frame when watching 16:9.


----------



## Jive Turkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pocoloco* /forum/post/16863031
> 
> 
> I can't imagine manual masks being very hard to DIY. How bout this...
> 
> 
> - create 2 panels out of foam board and wrap in velvet.
> 
> - install 2 very small black hooks at the top of each side of the frame
> 
> - make 2 small holes in the foam board and then hook the masks onto the frame when watching 16:9.



Rigid insulation works better than foam. I'm looking for something a little different than hooks. I want something that can be set anywhere to allow for different aspect ratios and centering issues. Velcro or Magnets on the frame would allow for that, but don't work well physically on the Carada.


Not too excited (yet) about drilling holes in the frame, especially multiple locations for 2.35, 2.37, 2.40, 1.83 (mine is a 1.78 screen). I suspect I'd not get them in the exact right spot the first time anyway.


Really would like it to completely adjustable, and the top operate separate from the bottom mask. I'll figure something out, unless Carada decides to take on the task first!


----------



## pocoloco

If you wanted variable manual masking, you could always do a track system. Something like this:

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/30115113


----------



## riekl

Pulled the trigger on a 1.78 118" Critteton (BW) today (and an Epson 6500ub !) Very excited !


Now .. to figure out what i need for a basic DIY 2.35 mask. I dont need fancy i'm thinking foamboard and velvet works but where can i get foamboard and where can i get super black velvet similar in absorbtion to the black hole Carada uses ?


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *riekl* /forum/post/16865073
> 
> 
> Pulled the trigger on a 1.78 118" Critteton (BW) today (and an Epson 6500ub !) Very excited !
> 
> 
> Now .. to figure out what i need for a basic DIY 2.35 mask. I dont need fancy i'm thinking foamboard and velvet works but where can i get foamboard and where can i get super black velvet similar in absorbtion to the black hole Carada uses ?



Foamboard or rigid insulation could be found at a home center.

Velvet Material could be found at a arts and crafts store.


-t


----------



## riekl

Is foamboard going to have an issue sagging ? Looks like i have 108" horizontal, Carada is willing to sell their velvet so that is great news.


----------



## Jive Turkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *riekl* /forum/post/16869500
> 
> 
> Is foamboard going to have an issue sagging ? Looks like i have 108" horizontal, Carada is willing to sell their velvet so that is great news.



If you use 1/2" rigid insulation (it has the reflective paper on the one side) rather than styrofoam, you can use sheetrock J metal corner bead to firm up all the edges. The rigid insulation fits very snug in the J metal, while the styrofoam does not.


----------



## PoorSignal

considering one of these.

What is the difference between precision and criterion.


the 80" precision cost about $500 in brilliant white, do you recommend BW or the regular?




Do I need 1.78 or 1.85 ratio screen.. confused..


----------



## FLBoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PoorSignal* /forum/post/16873543
> 
> 
> considering one of these.
> 
> What is the difference between precision and criterion.
> 
> 
> the 80" precision cost about $500 in brilliant white, do you recommend BW or the regular?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need 1.78 or 1.85 ratio screen.. confused..



See the Carada website here for answers to your first question.


I recommend BW. It has a modest gain and is less translucent than the CCW.


The most popular size is 1.78:1 (16x9 HDTV aspect ratio). There is a good discussion about the different aspect ratios on the Carada website. You can also use my Easy Calculator linked below to see how mixing different screen and image ARs affects image size.


----------



## Gentstr

I've been using a Carada MMS BW screen for a while and absolutely love it. Projecting with a Panasonic PT-AE3000U at 12' produces a stunning picture. I will post some photos shortly.


----------



## 3Aims

Just pulled the trigger on a Precision fixed frame 110 incher with a BW screen from Carada. Having gone through a terrible time with HTDEPOT and their screen, I'm looking forward to a quality product.


What's the average ETA on order to delivery?


----------



## kron13

I plan on purchasing a panny 3000u and 2.35:1 criterion 112 inch screen. Also considering the masquerade masking system.


2 questions-

In a dedicated light controlled room should i go with CCW or BW?

Where is best place to buy? any resellers with deals or is carada the only way to buy?


----------



## MarkMac

AFAIK, Carada is the only place to purchase the screen. I have not heard of them working with any retailers.


I recommend contacting Carada directly regarding your screen material choice. They have excellent customer service, and they usually respond very quickly. Maybe an AE3000 owner will chime in, though, with their experience on screen materials.


----------



## 3Aims




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Aims* /forum/post/16988847
> 
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on a Precision fixed frame 110 incher with a BW screen from Carada. Having gone through a terrible time with HTDEPOT and their screen, I'm looking forward to a quality product.
> 
> 
> What's the average ETA on order to delivery?




Wow. Ordered on Wed and it was on my doorstep on Sat. Installation was easy and no flaws with the product. I will say the BW screen is not as bright as I was expecting. It feels more like a 1.15 or 1.20 gain versus the 1.30 advertised. Still very pleased.


----------



## kkpro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PoorSignal* /forum/post/16873543
> 
> 
> considering one of these.
> 
> What is the difference between precision and criterion.
> 
> 
> the 80" precision cost about $500 in brilliant white, do you recommend BW or the regular?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need 1.78 or 1.85 ratio screen.. confused..



I would go with the BW, will help with an aging bulb.


----------



## rkhayes3

purchased the JVC DLA-HD350 pj and have a 20x20 room. This room is not necessarily dedicated and does have some ambient light. My main purpose for the screen is sports and viewing parties with lots of people sitting throughout the room from various viewing vantages. The lights would not be off in most cases.


First question is what size is recommended for such a large room and light? I was originally thinking 106", but after reading so many reviews and since my room is so large, I think I could go bigger? How large is too large?


Second, which screen: BW or CCW?


I have heard nothing but good things about the Carada (except from my local stewart dealers who claim to have never heard of Carada.)


We plan to call carada tomorrow and place the order. thanks in advance!


----------



## jchong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kron13* /forum/post/16994791
> 
> 
> I plan on purchasing a panny 3000u and 2.35:1 criterion 112 inch screen. Also considering the masquerade masking system.
> 
> 
> 2 questions-
> 
> In a dedicated light controlled room should i go with CCW or BW?
> 
> Where is best place to buy? any resellers with deals or is carada the only way to buy?



I'm using the Panny AE3000 with a 106" Carada screen in a light controlled room. When I asked Carada they recommended the BW material and that's what I bought.


Very happy with the image. It's bright and vivid and I normally run my lamp in Eco Mode and color set to Cinema 1.


----------



## jchong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkhayes3* /forum/post/17105702
> 
> 
> purchased the JVC DLA-HD350 pj and have a 20x20 room. This room is not necessarily dedicated and does have some ambient light. My main purpose for the screen is sports and viewing parties with lots of people sitting throughout the room from various viewing vantages. The lights would not be off in most cases.
> 
> 
> First question is what size is recommended for such a large room and light? I was originally thinking 106", but after reading so many reviews and since my room is so large, I think I could go bigger? How large is too large?



How far is your sitting distance to the screen?


I'm using a 106" size from about 12.5' away. If you're sitting farther than that you can opt for a bigger screen.


----------



## sargeant

Ive narrowed it down to these 2 I know we have a lot of Carada guys here so Im hoping for some responses here.


I was told that the Carada Screens have no backing at all and lot of customers are using black cloth or painting their walls dark to achieve this...While the Da lite product has backing does this not make Da lite a better product I know this alone cant make one better than another.


The thickness tolerance for most fabrics is going to be 0.008" - 0.012" if the fabric did not have the backing some light would bounce back, and some would pass through effecting the image clarity/brightness. Black backing will ensure that you maximize the light that bounces back, and that results in a brighter image.From what Ive read non-black backed fabrics, they typically aren't as bright, and you can run into problems with light reflecting off the wall behind the screen.



My wall behind the screen is multicolored thats one of the reasons Im bringing this up. Would this settle the debate which is better..Or is backing not important ? I seem to think that it is.. Am I right on this ?


----------



## Sherardp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkhayes3* /forum/post/17105702
> 
> 
> purchased the JVC DLA-HD350 pj and have a 20x20 room. This room is not necessarily dedicated and does have some ambient light. My main purpose for the screen is sports and viewing parties with lots of people sitting throughout the room from various viewing vantages. The lights would not be off in most cases.
> 
> 
> We plan to call carada tomorrow and place the order. thanks in advance!



I have a JVC RS10 paired up with 126" Criterion screen using BW material. Image looks very good and the screen build is simply awesome. Installation time was short of an hour as I wanted it perfect. My room is 14x22 with the 1st row right at 12.5 ft so you may be able to go for larger screen as well. The RS10 is plenty bright so I have the iris set at 2, lamp in normal mode.


----------



## saleen0264




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sargeant* /forum/post/17122656
> 
> 
> Ive narrowed it down to these 2 I know we have a lot of Carada guys here so Im hoping for some responses here.
> 
> 
> I was told that the Carada Screens have no backing at all and lot of customers are using black cloth or painting their walls dark to achieve this...While the Da lite product has backing does this not make Da lite a better product I know this alone cant make one better than another.
> 
> 
> The thickness tolerance for most fabrics is going to be 0.008" - 0.012" if the fabric did not have the backing some light would bounce back, and some would pass through effecting the image clarity/brightness. Black backing will ensure that you maximize the light that bounces back, and that results in a brighter image.From what Ive read non-black backed fabrics, they typically aren't as bright, and you can run into problems with light reflecting off the wall behind the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> My wall behind the screen is multicolored thats one of the reasons Im bringing this up. Would this settle the debate which is better..Or is backing not important ? I seem to think that it is.. Am I right on this ?



Hi,i have the 114in BW carada with mask, i brought 3 yards of black fabric,at WALMART for $16.00 and stapled it to the wall before installing screen,20 minute job.Eddie


----------



## John Ballentine

^ I did the exact same thing. Worked perfectly.


----------



## R Harkness

My screen wall was very bright white with primer before I put my screen up.

Since not all screen fabrics are totally opaque, I was a touch worried about any light possibly passing through screen material and bouncing back to affect contrast.

I know this is advisable for Acoustic Transfer screens, and I doubt much if any real world impact would happen for non-AT screens, but I nonetheless stapled up black fabric on my wall behind my screen before we put it up.


It was very cheap and, if nothing else, added to my peace of mind...just in case.

(The rest of the wall surrounding my screen is currently painted black, but will end up being covered by black fabric as well).


----------



## mainly

guys i have a question, i just ordered a 144" 2.35:1 precision screen from carada. i went with the biggest they had, which i thought was 136, listed on their website but they said they actually make a 144"!


anyway my the section of the room ill be using is 18 feet from front wall to back wall, and approx 13.5 feet wide. and i wanted to fill as much of the wall as i could with the screen, and the viewing position will be around 16 feet.


the projector im getting(already paid for just waiting on delivery) is the JVC HD550, which i believe replaces the RS10.


the projector has a zoom of 2.0. - based on what i calculated, if i placed the projector 15 feet away from the screen, id be at the extent of the zoom range of the projector to fill a 144 scope screen, therefore id probably put it right up against the rear wall and have about 1.5 feet to play with.


is it a concern as far as image quality, to have the projector this close to its max zoom?


does the image quality suffer depending on where your at on the zoom?


i assume the zoom is optical not digital



anyone have any insight?


thanks


chad


----------



## tractng

Anybody interested in a used BW Carada 92" criterion screen. I am willing to sell her for$400 local pickup (91722). I am looking to go larger.


PM or send email to [email protected] 

Tony


----------



## Sherardp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tractng* /forum/post/17264383
> 
> 
> Anybody interested in a used BW Carada 92" criterion screen. I am willing to sell her for$400 local pickup (91722). I am looking to go larger.
> 
> 
> PM or send email to [email protected]
> 
> Tony



Going larger, welcome to the big boy club. Wish I could bump up to 140" or larger. I'm at 126" now and though it is very big, if I could jump I would.


----------



## Tedtris

Ok so I want to buy a 106inch diagnol 1.78 carada. Not sure which material to go with even after throwing the samples up on the wall, just emailed caradas support but figure I'll post here too to get some more feedback.


Here is the setup: It is a dedicated room with a panasonic ae3000 shooting from about 11.5 feet away from screenwall, first row of seats is about 9-10 feet away. Clearence between the projected image and the wall will only be about five inches on each side (trying to cram as large a screen into the room as possible). It will have complete light control when finished.


The problem is, when testing the materials I don't have complete light control yet, room still needs to be painted and a window at the top of the screenwall blacked out/covered. Currently it is painted an offwhite with a benjamin moore eggshell finish. My plan is to paint the walls a deep brown in their matte finish (black flat paint on the screen wall) and a slightly lighter shade of that brown on the ceiling in a flat finish, with black trim. The carpet is a deep burgundy.


My point is when finished it will be a dark neutral colored room with no ambient light, while technically not a complete black batcave.

From reading this thread it seems like they almost always recommend the BW and everyone seems happy with it, but when i was testing the materials I was way more happy with the black levels on the CCW ,even with a slight hit in lighter colored pop and wow of the BW. The BW looked like a deep gray, not a black, in scenes with sharp borders between total black and light colors.
*For the finished setup in the room would the difference in paint make enough of a difference to make the blacks on the brilliant white in a dark colored room as deep as the blacks were on the classic cinema white in a lighter room?*


----------



## tractng

Anybody put their screen in the living room? If so, what size is the screen.


I have 92" looking to go to 114 or 118".


Tnt


----------



## xLOCKx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tedtris* /forum/post/17267043
> 
> 
> Ok so I want to buy a 106inch diagnol 1.78 carada. Not sure which material to go with even after throwing the samples up on the wall, just emailed caradas support but figure I'll post here too to get some more feedback.
> 
> 
> Here is the setup: It is a dedicated room with a panasonic ae3000 shooting from about 11.5 feet away from screenwall, first row of seats is about 9-10 feet away. Clearence between the projected image and the wall will only be about five inches on each side (trying to cram as large a screen into the room as possible). It will have complete light control when finished.
> 
> 
> The problem is, when testing the materials I don't have complete light control yet, room still needs to be painted and a window at the top of the screenwall blacked out/covered. Currently it is painted an offwhite with a benjamin moore eggshell finish. My plan is to paint the walls a deep brown in their matte finish (black flat paint on the screen wall) and a slightly lighter shade of that brown on the ceiling in a flat finish, with black trim. The carpet is a deep burgundy.
> 
> 
> My point is when finished it will be a dark neutral colored room with no ambient light, while technically not a complete black batcave.
> 
> From reading this thread it seems like they almost always recommend the BW and everyone seems happy with it, but when i was testing the materials I was way more happy with the black levels on the CCW ,even with a slight hit in lighter colored pop and wow of the BW. The BW looked like a deep gray, not a black, in scenes with sharp borders between total black and light colors.
> *For the finished setup in the room would the difference in paint make enough of a difference to make the blacks on the brilliant white in a dark colored room as deep as the blacks were on the classic cinema white in a lighter room?*




I called Carada today and he brought up a good point. He said that if you buy the BW then you can run your lamp on Econ mode. Then when you get towards the end of the lamp life you can switch to normal. Also he said if you have a light controlled room the the contrast on the BW shouldnt be grayish black. He said that the CCW is actually grayish white w/ 1.0 gain. I too am getting ready to purchase a 106" w/ a panny 3000 w/ 100% light controlled room. Hope this helps but just call Carada and tell them your situation and they will let you know. Pretty good customer service they have!!!


----------



## Jay7

I have a 92inch Brilliant White Criterion for sale if anyone is interested. Perfect shape and only selling because I moved my theater to a different roomand looking to go larger. Looking for $400 shipped. I have all the original packaging as well.


----------



## edfowler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay7* /forum/post/17285519
> 
> 
> I have a 92inch Brilliant White Criterion for sale if anyone is interested. Perfect shape and only selling because I moved my theater to a different roomand looking to go larger. Looking for $400 shipped. I have all the original packaging as well.



92 diagonal or wide? 1.78 or 2.35? how old?


----------



## LilGator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mainly* /forum/post/17207548
> 
> 
> guys i have a question, i just ordered a 144" 2.35:1 precision screen from carada. i went with the biggest they had, which i thought was 136, listed on their website but they said they actually make a 144"!
> 
> 
> anyway my the section of the room ill be using is 18 feet from front wall to back wall, and approx 13.5 feet wide. and i wanted to fill as much of the wall as i could with the screen, and the viewing position will be around 16 feet.
> 
> 
> the projector im getting(already paid for just waiting on delivery) is the JVC HD550, which i believe replaces the RS10.
> 
> 
> the projector has a zoom of 2.0. - based on what i calculated, if i placed the projector 15 feet away from the screen, id be at the extent of the zoom range of the projector to fill a 144 scope screen, therefore id probably put it right up against the rear wall and have about 1.5 feet to play with.
> 
> 
> is it a concern as far as image quality, to have the projector this close to its max zoom?
> 
> 
> does the image quality suffer depending on where your at on the zoom?
> 
> 
> i assume the zoom is optical not digital
> 
> 
> 
> anyone have any insight?
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> chad



Your placement calculations are fine, and you should have enough room to play with.


Image quality won't suffer because of the max zoom (it is optical), and in fact will give you the most lumens for a given size screen you are trying to fill. It will be about 20% lower contrast than maximum throw (min zoom).


The only potential problem with your setup is brightness. Just throwing some numbers into the projector calculator I'm thinking you'll only get 16-17ftL for that setup with a new lamp. I am assuming you went with the Brilliant White material (ballpark 1.2 real world gain?).


This isn't a bad brightness for that size screen, but it won't be long before it's too dim (you won't last even a half bulb life).


----------



## tractng

For the guys with 114" or larger screen







, what is the height from the floor to the bottom of the frame?



I am looking to upgrade to a 114" or 118" from a 92" carada.


It will be in the living room.


Tony


----------



## Sherardp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tractng* /forum/post/17325754
> 
> 
> For the guys with 114" or larger screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , what is the height from the floor to the bottom of the frame?
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking to upgrade to a 114" or 118" from a 92" carada.
> 
> 
> It will be in the living room.
> 
> 
> Tony



My screen is 126" diagonal at 2' from bottom of floor


----------



## Jive Turkey

118" 16x9 screen; bottom of screen is 27-1/2" from the floor on a standard 8' wall. Just high enough to allow my Dunlavy HRCC center channel speaker to be below the screen material.


----------



## Darth Indy

I think it's sold now.


----------



## tractng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Darth Indy* /forum/post/17338921
> 
> 
> Check your pm's. I am getting rid of my theater room in our home and need to get rid of my screen. I have a 118" briiliant white criterion series screen in 16:9 format that is like brand new, no scratches, marks, tears, anything. Home is smoke free/pet free as well. Let me know if anyone is interested, I'm asking $500.



Replied to your pm


Tony


----------



## tractng

Do you guys installed the bottom bracket? I only used the bracket on the top.


How easy is it to have both brackets (top & bottom) installed while attempting to place the screen by yourself.


Tony


----------



## floridapoolboy

The bottom bracket really doesn't do much but help keep the screen bottom against the wall. If you take good measurements it's easy to install, but after doing so I don't think it really is needed.


----------



## tractng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *floridapoolboy* /forum/post/17345724
> 
> 
> The bottom bracket really doesn't do much but help keep the screen bottom against the wall. If you take good measurements it's easy to install, but after doing so I don't think it really is needed.



Thanks. I had the 92" for a while without it. Since I will be getting 118" screen, I thought I ask. But it would be pain to place it in its track by myself trying to aim for both tracks. I have taken it off a few times just cause it wasn't aligned correctly.


Tony


----------



## Sherardp

I installed both brackets, fairly simple using Carada's instructions. Installed it, simply mounted the screen on top bracket and pulled down on the bottom to snap it into place. Easy. Not sure if you absolutely need both brackets but 118" screen is heavy so it may help.


----------



## tractng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sherardp* /forum/post/17348096
> 
> 
> I installed both brackets, fairly simple using Carada's instructions. Installed it, simply mounted the screen on top bracket and pulled down on the bottom to snap it into place. Easy. Not sure if you absolutely need both brackets but 118" screen is heavy so it may help.



From the instructions, it seems like the bottom bracket is used to level the screen from leaning towards the wall.


I don't think the bottom of the bracket hooks onto the screen frame like the top (i might be wrong).


Tony


----------



## Jive Turkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tractng* /forum/post/17354061
> 
> 
> From the instructions, it seems like the bottom bracket is used to level the screen from leaning towards the wall.
> 
> 
> I don't think the bottom of the bracket hooks onto the screen frame like the top (i might be wrong).
> 
> 
> Tony



Yes, it does keep the screen from leaning in and it does snap behind the bottom frame member similar to the top. Screen pops back out with a little push on the frame bottom. I suspect it'd also keep the screen from moving a bit if there's air flow in the room.


----------



## dlinsley

As Jive Turkey says, and I'll add that the bottom doesn't clip on as much as the top which is what makes it easy to push on/off yourself. Probably clips in my 1/8" or so compared to 1/2" at the top. I installed the brackets and mounted my 128" 2.37:1 screen myself, and the Carada instructions are fantastic at guiding you on the correct height to mount the bottom bracket beneath the top one.


----------



## 0ctane

I am considering a Carada screen for my new HT (room not yet finished). Light should be pretty well controlled. Unfortunately, the room has bulkheads running the length which will affect the screen size (or possibly aspect ratio) I choose. Anyhow, does anyone know of recommendations for how far from the ceiling a screen should be mounted? Conversely, how far off the ground should one mount a screen? Yes, this will in part depend on the screen size. There are plenty of online calculators for optimal seating distance and what-not, but I have not come across recommendations for screen viewing height.


----------



## Sherardp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *0ctane* /forum/post/17418816
> 
> 
> I am considering a Carada screen for my new HT (room not yet finished). Light should be pretty well controlled. Unfortunately, the room has bulkheads running the length which will affect the screen size (or possibly aspect ratio) I choose. Anyhow, does anyone know of recommendations for how far from the ceiling a screen should be mounted? Conversely, how far off the ground should one mount a screen? Yes, this will in part depend on the screen size. There are plenty of online calculators for optimal seating distance and what-not, but I have not come across recommendations for screen viewing height.



Also depends on what projector you plan to use. Lens shift varies from PJ to PJ so if you could provide ideas for PJ it may help out as well.


----------



## 0ctane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sherardp* /forum/post/17419217
> 
> 
> Also depends on what projector you plan to use. Lens shift varies from PJ to PJ so if you could provide ideas for PJ it may help out as well.



Lens shift should not be too much on an issue. I was thinking of the Panasonic PT-AE3000U or AE4000U (hough I would like to see some reviews of the 4000 soon after it is available). Unfortuantely, I cannot find a local dealer to see how they perform. I am going to check out some Optimas this weekend, and being DLP, I know they have more restrictions.


Anyhow, I was wondering if there were general guidelines to screen height (similar to how computer monitors should have their tops at eye level).


----------



## J Ritt

Just pulled the trigger on a 92" Precision Series with BW material. It will be mated to a Panny AE4000...whoot!


----------



## 0ctane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J Ritt* /forum/post/17510534
> 
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on a 92" Precision Series with BW material. It will be mated to a Panny AE4000...whoot!



Let me know how it goes.


----------



## kjohn

I have a Panny 2000u with the same screen you are going to be thrilled to death.


----------



## KJSmitty

Good morning/afternoon all,


I'm new to the PJ/fixed screen arena and am anxiously awaiting my RS15 to arrive. Planning on either a Carada 118 or 126 inch diagonal Criterion/BW.


I've read the specs etc on the RS15 yet haven't grasped the lens shift (vertical) figure of 80%. Basically, the PJ "must" be mounted in the back of my theater with a lens hight of about 8 inches. Thats as low as I can get it and still clear my entry doors etc. I believe optimal is to have the top of the screen at lens hight? If so, and with lens shift of 80% vertical, how much above the top of the screen can the RS be and not effect PQ?


Using the screen calculator and desired eye level/viewing level and my current configuration, the screen will be 10 inches below lens hight etc. Is this an issue and/or is the RS15 80% shift even allow for this?


Your thoughts on either the 118 or 126 incher paired to the RS15 are also desired/welcome - IE, would the smaller be better given the specs of the RS15?



thanks in advance for your expertise!


----------



## thadoneternal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KJSmitty* /forum/post/17521487
> 
> 
> Good morning/afternoon all,
> 
> 
> I'm new to the PJ/fixed screen arena and am anxiously awaiting my RS15 to arrive. Planning on either a Carada 118 or 126 inch diagonal Criterion/BW.
> 
> 
> I've read the specs etc on the RS15 yet haven't grasped the lens shift (vertical) figure of 80%. Basically, the PJ "must" be mounted in the back of my theater with a lens hight of about 8 inches. Thats as low as I can get it and still clear my entry doors etc. I believe optimal is to have the top of the screen at lens hight? If so, and with lens shift of 80% vertical, how much above the top of the screen can the RS be and not effect PQ?
> 
> 
> Using the screen calculator and desired eye level/viewing level and my current configuration, the screen will be 10 inches below lens hight etc. Is this an issue and/or is the RS15 80% shift even allow for this?
> 
> 
> Your thoughts on either the 118 or 126 incher paired to the RS15 are also desired/welcome - IE, would the smaller be better given the specs of the RS15?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance for your expertise!



I have the RS15 as well. I just received my 128" 2.35 BW screen from Carada yesterday, but have not put it up. I have however played around with screen sizes on the wall and the location of where I was planning to place the screen height wise. My screen will be placed exactly 12 inches below the lens height and I did not see any issues with picture quality. There is one important note about the lens shift though, the more vertical shift you use the less horizontal shift you will have available. So, if you vertical shift to the max you will not be able to use the horizontal shift.


All in all, each situation is different. Since your RS15 is on the way, I would suggest you mount the projector and play around with the vertical shift and screen size to see what looks comfortable to you that way you can choose the right screen before ordering it.


----------



## Tedtris

Just ordered a 104inch criterion 1.78:1 in brilliant white to go with my new ae4000










Waiting a little over a week for it to get here though is gonna be hard


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thadoneternal* /forum/post/17525875
> 
> 
> My screen will be placed exactly 12 inches below the lens height and I did not see any issues with picture quality. There is one important note about the lens shift though, the more vertical shift you use the less horizontal shift you will have available. So, if you vertical shift to the max you will not be able to use the horizontal shift.
> 
> 
> All in all, each situation is different. Since your RS15 is on the way, I would suggest you mount the projector and play around with the vertical shift and screen size to see what looks comfortable to you that way you can choose the right screen before ordering it.



Those are my thoughts exactly. I took the day off to ensure I was here for UPS thus took possession of my RS15 and mount. Spent most of the day finishing up wiring my components and fabricating/framing in the PJ mounting foundation etc in the attic. Will mount this weekend and do like you - project on the wall and see what looks best for size and location.


Glad to hear that the vertical will allow for 12 inches below the lens height. That is most likely exactly where mine will need to be. The manual is pretty vague on the 80% adjustment - I just didn't know where the reference point was to apply the 80% to etc














. Horizontally I should be perfect. I did place the mount about 1.75 inches off center/to the one side to compensate for the lens being off center.


I truly hope you get your screen installed this weekend - would love to hear how the 128" BW performs. I plan to make a decision and order Monday.


By the way, what is your throw distance facilitating the 126/2:35 screen?


Many thanks for the info.


Cheers


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tedtris* /forum/post/17528855
> 
> 
> Just ordered a 104inch criterion 1.78:1 in brilliant white to go with my new ae4000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting a little over a week for it to get here though is gonna be hard




I know what you mean. I don't even have a white wall to shine mine on during the time it will take the screen to arrive...


Take care


----------



## Jackattack51

I've narrowed my selection down to either a brilliant or classic cinema white 110" criterion screen. I'm so close to going ahead with the brilliant white but I'm worried that when I want some ambient light in the room for sports and video games with friends that it will effect my viewing where the classic cinema wouldn't due to its lower gain rating. Is the higher gain going to cause hot spots and uneven lighting or will a little light (100% dim-able lights) still be alright?


Thanks!

Jack


----------



## Tedtris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jackattack51* /forum/post/17532334
> 
> 
> I've narrowed my selection down to either a brilliant or classic cinema white 110" criterion screen. I'm so close to going ahead with the brilliant white but I'm worried that when I want some ambient light in the room for sports and video games with friends that it will effect my viewing where the classic cinema wouldn't due to its lower gain rating. Is the higher gain going to cause hot spots and uneven lighting or will a little light (100% dim-able lights) still be alright?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jack



Someone correct me if I'm wrong but for ambient light conditions a little bit higher gain is usually preferred, and as far as hot-spotting is concerned carada doesn't use retro-reflective material to achieve the higher gain so hot-spotting shouldn't be an issue from that. Have you ordered screen samples? The best way to decide which material is best for your specific room is to actually put those materials on your wall and project in different conditions to see which looks better to you. When I was making the same decision as you are I called Carada and they sent me free samples of all three of their materials, fast shipping too. Luck


----------



## Jackattack51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tedtris* /forum/post/17533085
> 
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong but for ambient light conditions a little bit higher gain is usually preferred, and as far as hot-spotting is concerned carada doesn't use retro-reflective material to achieve the higher gain so hot-spotting shouldn't be an issue from that. Have you ordered screen samples? The best way to decide which material is best for your specific room is to actually put those materials on your wall and project in different conditions to see which looks better to you. When I was making the same decision as you are I called Carada and they sent me free samples of all three of their materials, fast shipping too. Luck




Well I hope you're right Tedtris, if so it should make my purchasing decision much easier. It's good to hear that the screens should resist hot-spoting, but if so my concern shifts to light uniformity. From what I read, the higher gain you go the more brightness will vary the more off axis you are. One side will of the screen will appear brighter than the other depending on what side of the screen you sit on.


For my situation, no one will be sitting on the outside of the screen (so for my ~90" wide screen no one will be more than 45" off center), so the off axis viewing is minimal, but because of the ambient light in the room for sports and video games will I start to see since unevenness if I'm not dead center to the screen.


Basically... Will the brilliant white screen be any worse for viewing in ambient light than the classic cinema? If both are going to be near equally affected by ambient light, the simple answer is that I will just need to control my lighting better.


----------



## Jive Turkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jackattack51* /forum/post/17533933
> 
> 
> If both are going to be near equally affected by ambient light, the simple answer is that I will just need to control my lighting better.



You may find yourself working on light control anyway.


In my case, when I first got into front projection, a bit of ambient light was okay. Two years later, I've got a ton of blackout drapes, valance boxes, blackout valances, black weatherstripping around a white bathroom door, DIY masking, and velcro between the wall and drape edges. I just found myself in a place where as time went by, not compromising the picture and experience became more important.


I swear I didn't mean to get obsessed about it, but in hindsight I'm not surpised.


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jackattack51* /forum/post/17533933
> 
> 
> Basically... Will the brilliant white screen be any worse for viewing in ambient light than the classic cinema? If both are going to be near equally affected by ambient light, the simple answer is that I will just need to control my lighting better.




Well I got my PJ mounted and received my Carada samples yesterday. They sent all three: CCW/Classic Cinema White, BW/Brilliant White and the High Contrast Gray.


Currently I am just projecting on a "dark" brown textured wall (as in looks like a Hershey chocolate bar...). To tell you the truth there wasn't much difference in picture brightness between my dark brown wall and the High Contrast Gray sample. Between the CCW and BW,,, my son and I could hardly tell the difference.


I will most likely go with most of the recommendations here and get the BW. Even the individual that sold me my PJ mentioned pairing it with the BW Carada over the CCW. However I will play around with the samples a bit more this afternoon..


Kudos to Carada on their sample sizes.. The others samples I received were 3"x8" max while Carada's are 9.5"x12.5".


Cheers


----------



## willecummings

Is anyone thinking about purchasing one of the masking systems available? I am curious about how to decide which system to go with. What criteria are you using to choose between the Constant Image Height, Horizontal, or Vertical? I like the idea of the Constant Image Height because you can set multiple aspect ratios. By the way, I wanted to use it with the AE4000 in a 18' x 20' room.


----------



## opiy

I am considering getting a screen and it would be my first. Now I am curious about the aspect ratio. Should I go for the 1.78 or the 2.38 screen? I think some TV would be watched on it but right now I am thinking it will be mostly blu-ray movies. I don't know if I should get one and either format would work on it or just stick with the 1.78 since it seems to be more common? It will be in a small room not dedicated to theater.


This screen will be small compared to some of the sizes I have seen some of you talking about at either 72 or 80". I was also thinking of the Brilliant White since it also seems to be the popular choice. The projector I was looking at was the Panasonic AE4000U. Oh and when I say small room its 12.5x13'


Any opinions?


Larry


----------



## Jive Turkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opiy* /forum/post/17546401
> 
> 
> I am considering getting a screen and it would be my first. Now I am curious about the aspect ratio. Should I go for the 1.78 or the 2.38 screen? I think some TV would be watched on it but right now I am thinking it will be mostly blu-ray movies. I don't know if I should get one and either format would work on it or just stick with the 1.78 since it seems to be more common? It will be in a small room not dedicated to theater.
> 
> 
> This screen will be small compared to some of the sizes I have seen some of you talking about at either 72 or 80". I was also thinking of the Brilliant White since it also seems to be the popular choice. The projector I was looking at was the Panasonic AE4000U. Oh and when I say small room its 12.5x13'
> 
> 
> Any opinions?
> 
> 
> Larry


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1194914


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opiy* /forum/post/17546401
> 
> 
> I don't know if I should get one and either format would work on it or just stick with the 1.78 since it seems to be more common? It will be in a small room not dedicated to theater.
> 
> 
> This screen will be small compared to some of the sizes I have seen some of you talking about at either 72 or 80". I was also thinking of the Brilliant White since it also seems to be the popular choice. The projector I was looking at was the Panasonic AE4000U. Oh and when I say small room its 12.5x13'
> 
> 
> Any opinions?
> 
> 
> Larry



I went through the same thoughts.


You have probably navigated to the thread above posted by JT. I referenced that as well and thought the same as a few members there. Basically, purchase the widest screen that you can manage within your room/desires etc. Do this and get the 16/9 (1.78).


If you go with an 80 inch screen, no matter what ratio, that would still be the widest you would have. With the 1.78 you can either project on all of the screen with 16/9 material or utilize the same width for a 2.35 movie. On the other hand if you go with a straight 2.35 screen, when you do watch 16/9 TV/movie etc your 80 inch screen turns into less than a 60 inch TV.


Also, don't completely rule out a larger screen due to your small room. I'm a complete newby when it comes to screens and PJ's - I just took possession of my first.


The best advice I read was to get the projector and purchase the screen last after setting up your PJ. I did just that. My room is not that much larger than yours: (16 ft wide and just over 14ft deep). Once I mounted and fired up my new PJ, I watched several movies just projected on my painted wall. After "viewing" in different sizes, even though not optimum viewing distance according to the "calculators", I ended up ordering the Carada 126 inch 1.78 (BW). The wife agreed.  Just make sure you take into account where your front speakers will be placed - which may already be why you are thinking 80. My fronts ended up a tad wider than optimum but still sound superb and the visual is perfect.


As for Brilliant White/BW, comparing the Classic Cinema White to the BW revealed little difference given my eye and swatch size etc. That and the other recommendations pointed me to stick with the BW.


Best of luck -have fun!


----------



## opiy

Thanks


What is masking?


KJSmitty, what you said makes sense to me. I think I still may just give Carada a call and see what kind of knowledge they can give me on what I have to work with.


I think an 80 screen will be the biggest I can go with with the small space available. Maybe the 84" with frame actually according to the carada site.


I am curious though, if I do what KJ said and get the 84" 1.78 and use the projectors aspect ratio adjustment where I can swap from the 1.78 to 2.35 would that work? I guess it just makes the actual video smaller when going to 2.35.


Well I will try to call Carada tomorrow if I can and see what they say.


----------



## Jive Turkey

For an example of DIY masking, see the "My latest masking trial" thread that I bumped up in the "DIY screens" subsection of the screens forum.


----------



## christopher a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KJSmitty* /forum/post/17547217
> 
> 
> I went through the same thoughts.
> 
> 
> You have probably navigated to the thread above posted by JT. I referenced that as well and thought the same as a few members there. Basically, purchase the widest screen that you can manage within your room/desires etc. Do this and get the 16/9 (1.78).
> 
> 
> If you go with an 80 inch screen, no matter what ratio, that would still be the widest you would have. With the 1.78 you can either project on all of the screen with 16/9 material or utilize the same width for a 2.35 movie. On the other hand if you go with a straight 2.35 screen, when you do watch 16/9 TV/movie etc your 80 inch screen turns into less than a 60 inch TV.
> 
> 
> Also, don't completely rule out a larger screen due to your small room. I'm a complete newby when it comes to screens and PJ's - I just took possession of my first.
> 
> 
> The best advice I read was to get the projector and purchase the screen last after setting up your PJ. I did just that. My room is not that much larger than yours: (16 ft wide and just over 14ft deep). Once I mounted and fired up my new PJ, I watched several movies just projected on my painted wall. After "viewing" in different sizes, even though not optimum viewing distance according to the "calculators", I ended up ordering the Carada 126 inch 1.78 (BW). The wife agreed.  Just make sure you take into account where your front speakers will be placed - which may already be why you are thinking 80. My fronts ended up a tad wider than optimum but still sound superb and the visual is perfect.
> 
> 
> As for Brilliant White/BW, comparing the Classic Cinema White to the BW revealed little difference given my eye and swatch size etc. That and the other recommendations pointed me to stick with the BW.
> 
> 
> Best of luck -have fun!



Glad to hear you say this. I posted the thread above regarding screen size and just pulled the trigger on the same screen you have. Sounds like you're happy with your purchase. Any brightness issues? What's your PJ?


Thanks,

Chris


----------



## J Ritt

My 92" Carada Brilliant White screen arrived the other day. I was previously watching my Panny AE4000 on a primered wall. As expected, the picture is gorgeous. The screen is very high quality. The product is packaged/protected very well. They even have warnings not to use sharps (knives/scissors) when opening. There is a layer of foam over everything.


Assembly was a piece of cake. Everything mated up and went together perfectly with minimal effort. No gaps between frame pieces, the screen stretched perfectly, the snaps were super easy.


Mounting it on the wall was just as easy. The brackets are simple, and the instructions are effective. I measured about 5 times and drilled once. The screen hangs nice and flush with the wall, and looks fantastic with the black velvet frame.


The BW screen definitely evened the picture out quite a bit vs. just throwing on the wall. The texture is a lot more refined, and I can watch with the lights on or off. The picture with this PJ and screen combo is fantastic.


I'm extremely pleased with this screen. I considered going with a cheaper model from a different manufacturer, but I'm glad I didn't. I believe this screen will hold up very well as it ages, and give me lots of enjoyment in the years to come.


----------



## umr

They do make a nice product.


----------



## Sherardp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr* /forum/post/17572402
> 
> 
> They do make a nice product.



Definitely, still a proud owner here.


----------



## steel_breeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sherardp* /forum/post/17574105
> 
> 
> Definitely, still a proud owner here.



I too love my Carada screen (92-inch 2.35:1 BW), which I've been enjoying since April. It was the final piece in making my home theater come to life, and I love watching people's reactions when they see my perfectly-calibrated Panny PT-AE1000 projector flash across the wide screen. Good fun. I had to add some black velvet strips on the wall above and below to absorb the 16x9 overspill during 2.35:1 movies, and I've also got my trusty matte-black foamcore panels that I velcro onto the Carada for 1.85:1 and 1.33:1. It doesn't get any better; a truly great value and a truly great company.


Okay, I know I didn't add much to the discussion; but I wanted to be post #1000.


----------



## opiy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steel_breeze* /forum/post/17579472
> 
> 
> I too love my Carada screen (92-inch 2.35:1 BW), which I've been enjoying since April. It was the final piece in making my home theater come to life, and I love watching people's reactions when they see my perfectly-calibrated Panny PT-AE1000 projector flash across the wide screen. Good fun. I had to add some black velvet strips on the wall above and below to absorb the 16x9 overspill during 2.35:1 movies, and I've also got my trusty matte-black foamcore panels that I velcro onto the Carada for 1.85:1 and 1.33:1. It doesn't get any better; a truly great value and a truly great company.
> 
> 
> Okay, I know I didn't add much to the discussion; *but I wanted to be post #1000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOL congratz, but I would love to see some pics of what you have done to your screen as far as the velvet strips and velcro panels go. It just might give me some ideas.


I was thinking of getting the 1.78 (16.9) screen and try to squeeze in the 2.35 on it but if its not to much trouble or works out better I may be interested in doing what you did.


----------



## Tedtris

Um, am I missing something here? My screen just came today and when it came time to attach the j brackets to the frame... no pre-drilled holes like the instructions state. I have a rarely used craftsman cordless power drill sitting around, should I mess around with drilling holes in this thing? I'm worried i'll wind up punching through the velvet :/


----------



## Jackattack51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tedtris* /forum/post/17579841
> 
> 
> Um, am I missing something here? My screen just came today and when it came time to attach the j brackets to the frame... no pre-drilled holes like the instructions state. I have a rarely used craftsman cordless power drill sitting around, should I mess around with drilling holes in this thing? I'm worried i'll wind up punching through the velvet :/



Hold it their cowboy, that doesn't sound like a good idea. Give it another look to make sure and if the holes really aren't their give Carada a call and tell them your problem. They will fix everything up for you if they sent you a defective unit. If you start drilling holes Carada won't take it back and their is a good chance you could blow $800.


----------



## Tedtris

Well, turns out it was very easy to drill my own holes for the j brackets, they went on without an issue. Unfortunately after several hours of adjusting the wall brackets and different things with my projector I still can't get a properly squared off image, one of them is always a little off. Completely demoralized and giving up for today.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tedtris* /forum/post/17579841
> 
> 
> Um, am I missing something here? My screen just came today and when it came time to attach the j brackets to the frame... no pre-drilled holes like the instructions state. I have a rarely used craftsman cordless power drill sitting around, should I mess around with drilling holes in this thing? I'm worried i'll wind up punching through the velvet :/





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jackattack51* /forum/post/17579927
> 
> 
> Hold it their cowboy, that doesn't sound like a good idea. Give it another look to make sure and if the holes really aren't their give Carada a call and tell them your problem. They will fix everything up for you if they sent you a defective unit. If you start drilling holes Carada won't take it back and their is a good chance you could blow $800.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tedtris* /forum/post/17582235
> 
> 
> Well, turns out it was very easy to drill my own holes for the j brackets, they went on without an issue. Unfortunately after several hours of adjusting the wall brackets and different things with my projector I still can't get a properly squared off image, one of them is always a little off. Completely demoralized and giving up for today.



Did you talk to Carada first?


Mike


----------



## steel_breeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opiy* /forum/post/17579484
> 
> 
> LOL congratz, but I would love to see some pics of what you have done to your screen as far as the velvet strips and velcro panels go. It just might give me some ideas.
> 
> 
> I was thinking of getting the 1.78 (16.9) screen and try to squeeze in the 2.35 on it but if its not to much trouble or works out better I may be interested in doing what you did.



Here's a link to some photos I took of my on-the-cheap velcro panel system for 1.85:1 movies:

http://photobucket.com/steel_breeze_projector 


I have larger panels for 1.33:1 which attach in the same manner. It looks pretty "MacGuyver" when the lights are on, but when the movie's playing it looks terrific! Even my wife, who was initially skeptical, admitted that it made a big difference on 1.85 and 1.33 movies.


----------



## Tedtris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/17582276
> 
> 
> Did you talk to Carada first?
> 
> 
> Mike



No, maybe I should have,but it was the weekend, and I knew I wouldn't have enough time to deal with it during the week, plus I would have wound up doing it this way anyway most likely. Last night I finally got it set up perfectly though. Took three tries to get it just right, plus had to attach an extra strip of drywall behind each bracket to raise the frame off the wall, i also had a piece of decorative molding that was just barely making the screen bow before I did that (it would have been harder to take the molding off). The projector shelf was the main culprit the last time, but extensive fiddling fixed that.


Watched parts of Casino Royale and Dark Knight on this last night, paired with the ae4000 this is an unbelievably nice screen. I was floored with how great it looked both pq-wise and aesthetically. Criterion 104" in Brilliant White


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *christopher a* /forum/post/17555006
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you say this. I posted the thread above regarding screen size and just pulled the trigger on the same screen you have. Sounds like you're happy with your purchase. Any brightness issues? What's your PJ?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chris




Happy Thanksgiving all!


Was out of town all last week/weekend. Chris, my Carada actually just arrived and I mounted it yesterday. 126 inch 1.78 Criterion pared with a JVC RS15 PJ. I could not be happier. I have yet to tweak any settings but the picture is awesome. I am a newbie to PJ's/screens but I don't see any issues with the brightness. I think it goes great with the JVC and my theater etc.


As for my Carada experience: Perfect! The purchase experience over the phone was very professional. My screen was shipped and arrived exactly when I was informed it would. As for the product, I can not say much more than those above. Packaged very well and of extremely good quality. Went together perfectly.


One note of advice for those yet to mount their Criterion screen: Mine came with the required two, 48 inch mounting rails/brackets. You mount one centered up top for the screen to slide into/rest and the other holds the bottom frame section to the wall. The instructions inform you to measure the actual height / dimensions of the screen and subtract 1/2 an inch. This measurement is then the distance between the top of the upper bracket and the bottom of the lower bracket. I used the side frame rails for this measurement (I now wonder if I should have taken the measurement once the screen was fully assembled from top to bottom center etc.).

Anyway, I had to move my bottom bracket down 1/4 of an inch for proper install. In other words, removing 1/4 of an inch from the height would have been the ticket vise 1/2 of an inch as per instruction. I mention this not to claim the instructions are wrong but rather just my experience and "thought" for those yet to install. As mentioned, it could have been the fact of "where" I took my height measurement to begin with.


For those of you either waiting for or on the fence deciding on a screen/Carada,,, as mentioned, I'm no expert but know a quality product and have viewed many screens over the last 8 months - the Carada is impressive. I could not be happier unless they credited my CC...










Bottom line, great product at a very good price to function factor etc..


Another satisfied Carada customer here!


- Time for another movie


Cheers


----------



## rgathright

Does anyone have a Carada BW screen 16' from a Mits HC6000 PJ? If so how bright is it. I will be moving back home next year and am planning on what to mount permanently. I plan having around 120" screen. In the process of doing all of my blocking for my ceiling mount and running my wiring I need to make sure what projector and screen will give me enough FLs.


This will be setup in my LR so it will not be bat cave. It will have black out shades, but there may need to be a light about 10' behind the projector.


----------



## todd03blown

hello folks - I just purchased the Mits HC6800 PJ and will arrive next tuesday at which point I will get it installed via a ceiling mount. I am going to do a 120" screen but I am really dont have a clue on which aspect ratio.... the 2.35 or the 1.78.


I will be watching live sporting events, HD TV and blu-ray on a regular basis. Can anyone point me in the right direction on what size to get?


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *todd03blown* /forum/post/17658199
> 
> 
> I will be watching live sporting events, HD TV and blu-ray on a regular basis. Can anyone point me in the right direction on what size to get?



1.78 would be my recommendation... That would give you the most viewing area for HDTV/Sports and 16/9 movies. Then just get the widest screen your room/PJ can accommodate to get the most out of 2.35 material etc.


----------



## Jive Turkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *todd03blown* /forum/post/17658199
> 
> 
> hello folks - I just purchased the Mits HC6800 PJ and will arrive next tuesday at which point I will get it installed via a ceiling mount. I am going to do a 120" screen but I am really dont have a clue on which aspect ratio.... the 2.35 or the 1.78.
> 
> 
> I will be watching live sporting events, HD TV and blu-ray on a regular basis. Can anyone point me in the right direction on what size to get?



118" 1.78 BW really filled the bill for all of your criteria for me. Then I made some DIY masking (see "my latest masking trial" thread in the DIY screens section), which allowed me to watch wider aspect ratios at their best.


The 1.78 really does give maximum flexibility.


----------



## Kipi

I just bought a AE4000 and I want to move on from my old 94" to Carada BW.


My viewing distance is about 13 and half feet. Should I go for 112 or 120 inch and 2.35 or 2.40 ratio screen?


Any ideas?


----------



## Chrisx510

Definitely 120" :;


Just my opinion


----------



## rgathright

I currently have a 92" BW Carada screen with the throw distance around 15'. I want to upgrade to a 120" screen and move the throw distance to around 16'. How much will I lose in foot lumens and what affect will it have on my picture quality and brightness?


I love my Carada screen, but have been looking at the High Power screens also.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgathright* /forum/post/17714044
> 
> 
> I currently have a 92" BW Carada screen with the throw distance around 15'. I want to upgrade to a 120" screen and move the throw distance to around 16'. How much will I lose in foot lumens and what affect will it have on my picture quality and brightness?
> 
> 
> I love my Carada screen, but have been looking at the High Power screens also.



The make and model of your pj has more influence on this than the screen size.


-t


----------



## rgathright

I currently have the Mits HC6000, but will upgrade sometime next year. This PJ puts out less foot lumens than the ones I am looking at (Mits HC6000 & Panny AE4000). I am concerned about the reflective issues of the High Power plus the Carada screens are cheaper.


----------



## 0ctane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgathright* /forum/post/17714044
> 
> 
> I currently have a 92" BW Carada screen with the throw distance around 15'. I want to upgrade to a 120" screen and move the throw distance to around 16'. How much will I lose in foot lumens and what affect will it have on my picture quality and brightness?



If I remember my physics correctly, light intensity falls off with the cube of the distance.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *0ctane* /forum/post/17723693
> 
> 
> If I remember my physics correctly, light intensity falls off with the cube of the distance.



That is not the correct relationship here. The light from the screen will change with the inverse of the screen area. The lower throw ratio will result in an increased level of light output from the projector partially offsetting the increase in area.


----------



## 0ctane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr* /forum/post/17723723
> 
> 
> That is not the correct relationship here. The light from the screen will change with the inverse of the screen area. The lower throw ratio will result in an increased level of light output from the projector partially offsetting the increase in area.



Assuming he backed up the projector a distance to fill the 120" screen without adjusting the zoom/throw-angle, shouldn't my physics be correct?


However, you are right in that the relationship is not quite correct for this particular case. Measured from the center of the screen to the corner, the original 15' on 92" screen gives a 14 degree angle. The diagonal increases by 14" for a 120" screen. If he only moves the projector back 12", the new throw angle would be 17 degrees (again, measuring from the center of the screen to the corner). So, in his case, the increased throw angle would make it dimmer, right? The light cone has widened.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *0ctane* /forum/post/17723853
> 
> 
> Assuming he backed up the projector a distance to fill the 120" screen without adjusting the zoom/throw-angle, shouldn't my physics be correct?
> 
> 
> However, you are right in that the relationship is not quite correct for this particular case. Measured from the center of the screen to the corner, the original 15' on 92" screen gives a 14 degree angle. The diagonal increases by 14" for a 120" screen. If he only moves the projector back 12", the new throw angle would be 17 degrees (again, measuring from the center of the screen to the corner). So, in his case, the increased throw angle would make it dimmer, right? The light cone has widened.



Actually, it will put out more light when you use a wider cone. The closer you mount the projector to a given screen the more light you will have.


----------



## elmalloc

i need a 14.3 ft wide screen. i know carada can custom make it, but does any one see any problems with doing a brilliant white 14.3 ft wide 2.35 screen? does carada material have issues when going larger than life?


room is still currently all white walled, please see it and the associated youtube video here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post17826634


----------



## Jackattack51

Glancing through the thousand plus replies in this thread there seems to be a fairly large preference towards the BW over the CCW. Last night I had a few of my friends over and we were comparing the two screen samples that Carada sent me and while none of us are videophiles we all seemed to prefer the CCW. The blacks were definitely blacker, even greater with ambient light in the room and the whites we felt had a slightly more natural look to them on the CCW, though they were definitely brighter on the BW.


I know all of this is personal preference and in the end I'm sure I'm going to be extremely happy with either (No more bedsheet!) but with having so little experience with this sort of things it really makes me want to trust the majority. You all can't be wrong. So what is making everyone choose the BW over the CCW? Anyone have an answer that can instill some confidence in my decision?


----------



## Sherardp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jackattack51* /forum/post/17828923
> 
> 
> I know all of this is personal preference and in the end I'm sure I'm going to be extremely happy with either (No more bedsheet!) but with having so little experience with this sort of things it really makes me want to trust the majority. You all can't be wrong. So what is making everyone choose the BW over the CCW? Anyone have an answer that can instill some confidence in my decision?



Depending on screen size the BW should help when that PJ lamp starts to dim. I chose the BW material since I wanted to go with 126" screen. Over time the lamp will get much dimmer so the extra gain helps out. It also adds a little more "pop" to image quality. What PJ are you using? I'm using JVC RS10 and before that, had the JVC HD1.


----------



## Jackattack51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sherardp* /forum/post/17830451
> 
> 
> Depending on screen size the BW should help when that PJ lamp starts to dim. I chose the BW material since I wanted to go with 126" screen. Over time the lamp will get much dimmer so the extra gain helps out. It also adds a little more "pop" to image quality. What PJ are you using? I'm using JVC RS10 and before that, had the JVC HD1.



I'm using an Epson 8500 and planning on a 110" screen though I'm considering going to 120" or so since everyone seems to say that they wish they had gone larger. Right now my calibrated settings are more than enough for the CCW, but without knowing what it will be like later with my dimmed lamp (it's my first projector) it's really hard for me to make the call. It seems the BW is the safe bet, and without comparing them side by side I doubt I could distinguish one from the other in completely separate viewing, but I just wish I had some way of knowing for sure.


Thanks for the input though.


----------



## kyleax1

I'm new to this, but I've been looking at a Carada 84" fixed screen paired with the Epson 8100(unless someone suggests a better projector around the same price).


It will be set up in my living room where light will be able to be controlled about 80% and I have Beige walls and white ceiling


The use will be 70% sports/Tv and 30% movies.


So would it be better for me to get the CCW or BW?


----------



## tractng

Anybody with satellite as front speakers to go along with the huge screen?



My living room is being painted and I have too much time thinking







.


If so, do you still mount those speakers at ear level (kind of looks odd next to a large screen). Maybe looks better mounted at 6ft. from ground.


tony


----------



## elmalloc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jackattack51* /forum/post/17832059
> 
> 
> I'm using an Epson 8500 and planning on a 110" screen though I'm considering going to 120" or so since everyone seems to say that they wish they had gone larger. Right now my calibrated settings are more than enough for the CCW, but without knowing what it will be like later with my dimmed lamp (it's my first projector) it's really hard for me to make the call. It seems the BW is the safe bet, and without comparing them side by side I doubt I could distinguish one from the other in completely separate viewing, but I just wish I had some way of knowing for sure.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input though.



that doesn't really matter, once you go 120" you will say you wish you went 130"


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jackattack51* /forum/post/17828923
> 
> 
> Glancing through the thousand plus replies in this thread there seems to be a fairly large preference towards the BW over the CCW. Last night I had a few of my friends over and we were comparing the two screen samples that Carada sent me and while none of us are videophiles we all seemed to prefer the CCW. The blacks were definitely blacker, even greater with ambient light in the room and the whites we felt had a slightly more natural look to them on the CCW, though they were definitely brighter on the BW.
> 
> 
> I know all of this is personal preference and in the end I'm sure I'm going to be extremely happy with either (No more bedsheet!) but with having so little experience with this sort of things it really makes me want to trust the majority. You all can't be wrong. So what is making everyone choose the BW over the CCW? Anyone have an answer that can instill some confidence in my decision?



Greetings Jackattack51,


I was in your shoes a few months back - both in trying to decide on a screen as well as a near complete noob to projectors and screens etc. Here is my humble opinions...



My Theater/cave::

My theater room is small in my mind at max approx 17 ft wide by 15 deep. However, it is completely light and sound controlled and painted a dark brown - Hershey's chocolate brown with lighter trim/molding (ceiling and walls), medium/neutral color berber carpet. one seating area at about 11 ft from the screen.


Projector:

JVC RS15 mounted 13 ft from lens to screen, level with top of screen/centered.


Screen size:

If I went by the calculator and my 11 ft viewing distance I would have ended up with a screen size less than 100 inches... :-(

After much reading and nail-biting, what I did was factored my max front speaker width/placement and projector throw distance and purchased the largest screen (16/9) that fit. I went with the Carada 126 inch and *could not* be happier. Even my wife thought it was going to be HUGE yet loves it now. Plus, my next theater will definitely be bigger (depth wise anyway).


CCW vise BW?

I had requested/received many screen samples as well. Given the size it was very hard to decide etc. I went with the BW due to having a completely light controlled room (we watch movies/source with near 0 lighting if any at all), and the fact I knew it would help out with running the bulb at a lower setting and look better as the bulb ages etc.. With my RS15 set to normal and even closing the iris it's still plenty bright - even a tad bright at times. Overall however an excellent match.


My semi-noob thoughts on "screen gain."

I had my RS15 mounted and watching movies several weeks prior to ordering a screen. Believe it or not I was projecting it on the Hershey dark brown wall with good results with exception to the wall "texture." Using the dark wall you could turn up the lights and still have an "OK" picture. Even with the lights completely on the picture was easily viewable. I would consider this equivalent to a gray/low gain screen.

With the BW (and the CCW wont be much different), the moment you add any mild light to the room the picture gets washed out. Initially my thoughts were a higher gain screen would be better so the picture would be brighter with the lights on etc.. The way I see it now is the higher gain screen obviously reflects more light thus any added light over the projector results in less picture. Basically, given the amount of light control in your room, or if you want light during viewing, the CCW might be better.



As mentioned, I am fairly new to this like you so hopefully my statements wont be taken as expert or stomped on by the masters.  Just trying to assist..


"Big picture" however (pun intended): No matter what Carada screen you get you will not be disappointed with the service and/or superb quality of product!


Go Large! Cheers


Smitty


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jackattack51* /forum/post/17832059
> 
> 
> I'm using an Epson 8500 and planning on a 110" screen though I'm considering going to 120" or so since everyone seems to say that they wish they had gone larger. Right now my calibrated settings are more than enough for the CCW, but without knowing what it will be like later with my dimmed lamp (it's my first projector) it's really hard for me to make the call. It seems the BW is the safe bet, and without comparing them side by side I doubt I could distinguish one from the other in completely separate viewing, but I just wish I had some way of knowing for sure.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input though.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KJSmitty* /forum/post/17839104
> 
> 
> Greetings Jackattack51,
> 
> 
> I was in your shoes a few months back - both in trying to decide on a screen as well as a near complete noob to projectors and screens etc. Here is my humble opinions...
> 
> 
> 
> My Theater/cave::
> 
> My theater room is small in my mind at max approx 17 ft wide by 15 deep. However, it is completely light and sound controlled and painted a dark brown - Hershey's chocolate brown with lighter trim/molding (ceiling and walls), medium/neutral color berber carpet. one seating area at about 11 ft from the screen.
> 
> 
> Projector:
> 
> JVC RS15 mounted 13 ft from lens to screen, level with top of screen/centered.
> 
> 
> Screen size:
> 
> If I went by the calculator and my 11 ft viewing distance I would have ended up with a screen size less than 100 inches... :-(
> 
> After much reading and nail-biting, what I did was factored my max front speaker width/placement and projector throw distance and purchased the largest screen (16/9) that fit. I went with the Carada 126 inch and *could not* be happier. Even my wife thought it was going to be HUGE yet loves it now. Plus, my next theater will definitely be bigger (depth wise anyway).
> 
> 
> CCW vise BW?
> 
> I had requested/received many screen samples as well. Given the size it was very hard to decide etc. I went with the BW due to having a completely light controlled room (we watch movies/source with near 0 lighting if any at all), and the fact I knew it would help out with running the bulb at a lower setting and look better as the bulb ages etc.. With my RS15 set to normal and even closing the iris it's still plenty bright - even a tad bright at times. Overall however an excellent match.
> 
> 
> My semi-noob thoughts on "screen gain."
> 
> I had my RS15 mounted and watching movies several weeks prior to ordering a screen. Believe it or not I was projecting it on the Hershey dark brown wall with good results with exception to the wall "texture." Using the dark wall you could turn up the lights and still have an "OK" picture. Even with the lights completely on the picture was easily viewable. I would consider this equivalent to a gray/low gain screen.
> 
> With the BW (and the CCW wont be much different), the moment you add any mild light to the room the picture gets washed out. Initially my thoughts were a higher gain screen would be better so the picture would be brighter with the lights on etc.. The way I see it now is the higher gain screen obviously reflects more light thus any added light over the projector results in less picture. Basically, given the amount of light control in your room, or if you want light during viewing, the CCW might be better.
> 
> 
> 
> As mentioned, I am fairly new to this like you so hopefully my statements wont be taken as expert or stomped on by the masters.  Just trying to assist..
> 
> 
> "Big picture" however (pun intended): No matter what Carada screen you get you will not be disappointed with the service and/or superb quality of product!
> 
> 
> Go Large! Cheers
> 
> 
> Smitty



See my signature if you are interested in my HT screen/projector, etc quest.


I have a 128" Carada BW 2.40:1 screen.

I was debating vs the 136" but I think 128" is perfect for most content.


Mike


----------



## elmalloc

do you haveany masking system?


I wish carada made manual verticla masking system to snap onto screen instead of having to purchase masquerade system


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/17840185
> 
> 
> do you haveany masking system?
> 
> 
> I wish carada made manual verticla masking system to snap onto screen instead of having to purchase masquerade system



I don't have a masking system now.


I know that someone DOES make a snap on manual masking system, but I don't recall who now.

Will edit and add links if I find/remember.


Mike


----------



## Sax

How nice would that be, I already spent $758.26 on the 110 1.78 BW. I don't have thousands more for the masking system, and if I did, I don't have enough room on the side of my screen to mount it


----------



## kjohn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sax* /forum/post/17842466
> 
> 
> How nice would that be, I already spent $758.26 on the 110 1.78 BW. I don't have thousands more for the masking system, and if I did, I don't have enough room on the side of my screen to mount it



I would like to find that too.


----------



## Scott_R_K




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/17840220
> 
> 
> I don't have a masking system now.
> 
> 
> I know that someone DOES make a snap on manual masking system, but I don't recall who now.
> 
> Will edit and add links if I find/remember.
> 
> 
> Mike



Hi , you may be thinking of this...
http://www.smxscreen.com/pro-panels-masking.html 


Great idea but it belongs to a Competitor










Scott............


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott_R_K* /forum/post/17849793
> 
> 
> Hi , you may be thinking of this...
> http://www.smxscreen.com/pro-panels-masking.html
> 
> 
> Great idea but it belongs to a Competitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott............



Yes that was it.

It would work, but a different beast than a powered masking system.


Mike


----------



## tractng

Sorry for the noobie question but if I have a 2.40:1 screen, would viewing HD tv or some movies be a problem? Do I miss the top and bottom portion of the pic? I have an epson 6500 right now.


tnt


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tractng* /forum/post/17854356
> 
> 
> Sorry for the noobie question but if I have a 2.40:1 screen, would viewing HD tv or some movies be a problem? Do I miss the top and bottom portion of the pic? I have an epson 6500 right now.
> 
> 
> tnt



A 16:9 tv show on a 2.40:1 screen (like my setup) will leave black bars on the left and right.


You _could_ use an anamorphic lens to stretch it out to fit the screen horizontally, but it would have stretched images horizontally.


Mike


----------



## tractng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/17854377
> 
> 
> A 16:9 tv show on a 2.40:1 screen (like my setup) will leave black bars on the left and right.
> 
> 
> You _could_ use an anamorphic lens to stretch it out to fit the screen horizontally, but it would have stretched images horizontally.
> 
> 
> Mike



thanks. If I go either 2.40:1 or 2:35:1, no matter what viewing is displayed, I won't lose any part of the images? I did some readings, just making sure


tnt


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tractng* /forum/post/17854653
> 
> 
> thanks. If I go either 2.40:1 or 2:35:1, no matter what viewing is displayed, I won't lose any part of the images? I did some readings, just making sure
> 
> 
> tnt



Presumably you will adjust projector for 16:9 image.

Are you using an a-lens?


Mike


----------



## tractng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/17855731
> 
> 
> Presumably you will adjust projector for 16:9 image.
> 
> Are you using an a-lens?
> 
> 
> Mike




No.


I have a 118" (ratio 16:9) BW criterion for sale. Asking $570 pickup at 91722. Going different ratio










email me --> [email protected] 


tony


----------



## neverfaithful

I am expecting delivery of my Carada BW 110" screen on Saturday and I just want to confirm that if I should paint the area where the screen will be hung black or can I use a dark red/burgandy color? What do you guys recommend? Thanks.


----------



## Chrisx510

Picked up a Carada Criterion today.. Won't be able to put it up for a few months but couldn't pass up the deal..


----------



## Sax

My screen wall is a dark brown flat.


----------



## David_MSP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neverfaithful* /forum/post/17874402
> 
> 
> I am expecting delivery of my Carada BW 110" screen on Saturday and I just want to confirm that if I should paint the area where the screen will be hung black or can I use a dark red/burgandy color? What do you guys recommend? Thanks.



From my experience, the BW material is more opaque and is less likely to let as much light pass through. Therefore, I would recommend not painting the wall behind the screen any different than what the rest of the wall will be. I think you'll be fine. I have dark stained wood behind my screen, also a BW 110" btw, and the color of the wall is a non-issue. Welcome to the club!


----------



## neverfaithful




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David_MSP* /forum/post/17884255
> 
> 
> From my experience, the BW material is more opaque and is less likely to let as much light pass through. Therefore, I would recommend not painting the wall behind the screen any different than what the rest of the wall will be. I think you'll be fine. I have dark stained wood behind my screen, also a BW 110" btw, and the color of the wall is a non-issue. Welcome to the club!



Hey thanks for your recommendation. Damn I already bought a quart of benjamin moore flat black. I have light beige walls, you don't think that your dark stained walls helps you more then my light color walls? I just want the best possible picture. Some guy in the 8500UB thread was really harsh on the Carada BW screen the other day which kinda amde me wonder but not really since I read many good reviews bout Carada.


Thanks for the welcome I can't wAit for delivery. This is my first projector and screen.


----------



## Jive Turkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neverfaithful* /forum/post/17885557
> 
> 
> Hey thanks for your recommendation. Damn I already bought a quart of benjamin moore flat black. I have light beige walls, you don't think that your dark stained walls helps you more then my light color walls? I just want the best possible picture. Some guy in the 8500UB thread was really harsh on the Carada BW screen the other day which kinda amde me wonder but not really since I read many good reviews bout Carada.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome I can't wAit for delivery. This is my first projector and screen.



I wouldn't be concerned. I've used a BW for 2-1/2 years with a Black Pearl and have been very pleased. Occasionally I'll open a room door on the screen wall that lets in some ambient light from a hall that has a window, and I still get a very good picture. The trick is to not have that ambient light shine directly on the screen.


My entire screen wall is dark gray, but I couldn't tell you if the painted section behind the screen helps it or not as I've not compared it to the white wall prior to painting. I do know that the dark wall around the screen helps a lot.


----------



## neverfaithful




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jive Turkey* /forum/post/17886784
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be concerned. I've used a BW for 2-1/2 years with a Black Pearl and have been very pleased. Occasionally I'll open a room door on the screen wall that lets in some ambient light from a hall that has a window, and I still get a very good picture. The trick is to not have that ambient light shine directly on the screen.
> 
> 
> My entire screen wall is dark gray, but I couldn't tell you if the painted section behind the screen helps it or not as I've not compared it to the white wall prior to painting. I do know that the dark wall around the screen helps a lot.



Thanks. I decided to paint the wall which I will do Sunday. I can see the projector go through the screen when I look up from underneath the screen. So I think with a black wall it might help the colors be more deeper. Who knows. I know it wont hurt it. I am surprised they don't put a black backing behind their screens like Elite does.


----------



## lorjam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neverfaithful* /forum/post/17891445
> 
> 
> Thanks. I decided to paint the wall which I will do Sunday. I can see the projector go through the screen when I look up from underneath the screen. So I think with a black wall it might help the colors be more deeper. Who knows. I know it wont hurt it. I am surprised they don't put a black backing behind their screens like Elite does.



I'm sure cost is a factor. Those with dark walls would not need it. Black felt is an alternative to paint.


----------



## neverfaithful




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lorjam* /forum/post/17898847
> 
> 
> I'm sure cost is a factor. Those with dark walls would not need it. Black felt is an alternative to paint.



It can't be a cost factor if Elite does it and their screens are half of what Carada's are.










Ok so I painted the wall and I feel, with my eyes at least, that the colors are some what better. So I think the Black painted wall behind the screen is a plus.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neverfaithful* /forum/post/17899263
> 
> 
> It can't be a cost factor if Elite does it and their screens are half of what Carada's are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so I painted the wall and I feel, with my eyes at least, that the colors are some what better. So I think the Black painted wall behind the screen is a plus.



Dark walls are a plus, buy transmission through the screen is unlikely to matter. I estimate the leakage to be 1/400th of the original level getting back through the screen with 5% leakage with perfectly reflective walls. Light contamination below 1% is not going to cause visible color shifts. Any visible changes were more likely caused by painting the wall or placiebo effect.


----------



## neverfaithful




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr* /forum/post/17899333
> 
> 
> Dark walls are a plus, buy transmission through the screen is unlikely to matter. I estimate the leakage to be 1/400th of the original level getting back through the screen with 5% leakage with perfectly reflective walls. Light contamination below 1% is not going to cause visible color shifts. Any visible changes were more likely caused by painting the wall or placiebo effect.



I am sure your right. I can't disagree or argue with a guy who has almost 10,000 post







. I am sure you seen everything by now. I guess in my head by me painting the wall behind the screen black made me feel better. But when I pulled the screen out a few inches and looked up behind the screen I saw light going through which i felt was about 5-10%. Maybe a higher gain screen of more than 1.4 would be different. Thanks.


----------



## neverfaithful

My Carada screen build.


----------



## tractng

^^^

Nice. Is that a dedicated room or living room? What size screen?


tony


----------



## robkramer

I like that area rug.


----------



## neverfaithful




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tractng* /forum/post/17916256
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Nice. Is that a dedicated room or living room? What size screen?
> 
> 
> tony



It is a living room. I am a City dweller in an apartment and it is a 110" BW


----------



## neverfaithful




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robkramer* /forum/post/17916713
> 
> 
> I like that area rug.



Thanks. By Nourison, Parallels


----------



## tractng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neverfaithful* /forum/post/17926092
> 
> 
> It is a living room. I am a City dweller in an apartment and it is a 110" BW





Good for you. Mine is in the living room too-118".


tony


----------



## neverfaithful




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tractng* /forum/post/17926460
> 
> 
> Good for you. Mine is in the living room too-118".
> 
> 
> tony



Show off...


----------



## tractng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neverfaithful* /forum/post/17926934
> 
> 
> Show off...




You know what, I rather have 100







. I had 92" before and the pic was perfect. Now its too big for my projector 6500ub.


What projector?


tony


----------



## neverfaithful




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tractng* /forum/post/17927217
> 
> 
> You know what, I rather have 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I had 92" before and the pic was perfect. Now its too big for my projector 6500ub.
> 
> 
> What projector?
> 
> 
> tony



Oh yea i guess the bigger you go the less detail you get. I have the Panny AE4000U. It give me a nice picture I have to play around with it. I just got it 2 weeks ago and I am going to ceiling mount it this weekend. I hope to play with the setting to my liking. But so far so good. It was either the 8500U or the AE4000. I went with Panny cause its black and I was reading to many problems with the 8500UB but it is a good projector to.


----------



## Jackattack51

So I think I've all but decided on the BW 110" but I've come up with a few more questions I need to ask. I've read the BW is an angular reflective screen. First, is that correct? Second if I'm pairing the screen with an Epson 8500UB that will be ceiling mounted about 14 feet back with my seating area close to the same distance will the BW be the best choice or should I consider the CCW or a screen from another manufacturer? I've read recently that ceiling mounting with different levels of gain screens produces a wide range of results. I just want to make sure that the BW will behave the way I expect it to. Thanks!


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jackattack51* /forum/post/17965129
> 
> 
> So I think I've all but decided on the BW 110" but I've come up with a few more questions I need to ask. I've read the BW is an angular reflective screen. First, is that correct? Second if I'm pairing the screen with an Epson 8500UB that will be ceiling mounted about 14 feet back with my seating area close to the same distance will the BW be the best choice or should I consider the CCW or a screen from another manufacturer? I've read recently that ceiling mounting with different levels of gain screens produces a wide range of results. I just want to make sure that the BW will behave the way I expect it to. Thanks!



Others can chime in, but I think the BW screen with a ceiling mounted projector is okay.

With higher gain screens (than BW) it is more important to have a projector closer to eye height.


Mike


----------



## rgathright

I currently have a 92" Carada BW screen with a HC6000 and it works great for me with a ceiling mount. The projector is about 2'>3' above our heads. I have been back and forth about getting a HP screen later on this year when I setup the projector in another house. This setup will also have a ceiling mount projector. I most likely will try my current screen first and then order my bigger size screen (126") after I decide what screen to get.


The Mits HC6000 is low on lumens, so the Carada may not be bright enough. But when I upgrade to a new projector the Carada will most likely work fine where the HP may be to bright.


----------



## KJSmitty

I have an RS15 ceiling mounted with the lens centered/even with the top of the screen. 126 Carada BW.


From Carada: "Each fabric has an ultra-fine surface embossing that will give you sharp images and accurate colors without color shifting."


I don't believe the Carada BW is "angular reflective screen," and the actual gain is closer to 1.2/1.3 rather than 1.4.


From my review of the Carada screen swatches, I saw very little difference between the CCW and BW. I went with the BW due to professional recommendation and the idea that as my bulb ages, I will have a brighter picture etc. Currently I have no need for the "high" lamp setting given the BW, and 90% of the time reduce (or is that increase







- you know what mean) iris as well .


Cheers


Overall, I'm no expert yet love the way it looks given my setup/room.


----------



## elmalloc

post pic


----------



## Alex solomon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steel_breeze* /forum/post/17579472
> 
> 
> I too love my Carada screen (92-inch 2.35:1 BW), which I've been enjoying since April. It was the final piece in making my home theater come to life, and I love watching people's reactions when they see my perfectly-calibrated Panny PT-AE1000 projector flash across the wide screen. Good fun. I had to add some black velvet strips on the wall above and below to absorb the 16x9 overspill during 2.35:1 movies, and I've also got my trusty matte-black foamcore panels that I velcro onto the Carada for 1.85:1 and 1.33:1. It doesn't get any better; a truly great value and a truly great company.
> 
> 
> Okay, I know I didn't add much to the discussion; but I wanted to be post #1000.



Where did you get the matte-black foam core panels ?


----------



## steel_breeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alex solomon* /forum/post/18049526
> 
> 
> Where did you get the matte-black foam core panels ?



I simply got them at Aaron Bros. frame store; had them cut to my custom measurements, and all the panels I needed (for 1.85:1 and 1.33:1) cost me about $14. Love 'em.


----------



## Alex solomon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steel_breeze* /forum/post/18103978
> 
> 
> I simply got them at Aaron Bros. frame store; had them cut to my custom measurements, and all the panels I needed (for 1.85:1 and 1.33:1) cost me about $14. Love 'em.



Thanks. I haven't heard of Aaron Bros. I will google them.


----------



## Rex Bittle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alex solomon* /forum/post/18104539
> 
> 
> ...I haven't heard of Aaron Bros. ...



Aaron Bros. looks to be like Michael's if you have that in your area instead. http://www.michaels.com/framing


----------



## Alex solomon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rex Bittle* /forum/post/18106686
> 
> 
> Aaron Bros. looks to be like Michael's if you have that in your area instead. http://www.michaels.com/framing



Thank you. There is indeed a Michael's store 2 miles away from my home. BTW Rex, I am still anxiously waiting on my BW sample. I guess the storm in Greater DC area are slowing things down.


----------



## Rex Bittle

Probably so. We mailed that to you on Feb 5 as you requested. But the weather has been fierce since then. Hopefully it will be there soon.


----------



## Alex solomon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rex Bittle* /forum/post/18106820
> 
> 
> Probably so. We mailed that to you on Feb 5 as you requested. But the weather has been fierce since then. Hopefully it will be there soon.



Can't wait...


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alex solomon* /forum/post/18049526
> 
> 
> Where did you get the matte-black foam core panels ?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steel_breeze* /forum/post/18103978
> 
> 
> I simply got them at Aaron Bros. frame store; had them cut to my custom measurements, and all the panels I needed (for 1.85:1 and 1.33:1) cost me about $14. Love 'em.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rex Bittle* /forum/post/18106686
> 
> 
> Aaron Bros. looks to be like Michael's if you have that in your area instead. http://www.michaels.com/framing





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rex Bittle* /forum/post/18106820
> 
> 
> Probably so. We mailed that to you on Feb 5 as you requested. But the weather has been fierce since then. Hopefully it will be there soon.



Any pics of these foam core masking panels?


Mike


----------



## 0ctane

So, the regular question on this thread: CCW or BW? I got my Panny PT-AE4000U ceiling mounted at 12'. I have yet to paint the projection wall something dark (currently "divine white"), but I can see the grey letterbox around 2.35:1 content. However, the letterboxing won't matter too much because of the Panny's lens memory function (ie, those bars wont be projected on the screen). Basement setup, so I can completely darken the room, but I have a feeling the wife will like a tad of ambient light, especially after the room is painted dark. So, CCW or BW?


----------



## elmalloc

I am going with a 180" 2.37 screen in CCW.


I have the samplse and BW is raising the black level too much IMO.


I have a white wall room, but at night the BW is appearing washed out.


I would say go BW if your projector is low on lumens and you are in a dark walled ambient light controlled room.


IMO after seeing the BW samples I'm surprised so many people choose it over CCW.


Even Carada would try to recommend you go BW at larger sizes, but CCW at unity gain is a much better picture to me (depth and pop is there with colors).


Here's my image on a white wall, CCW maintained this image for me. CCW brighten/lightened too much to my liking:











-ELmO


----------



## Chrisx510




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/18123270
> 
> 
> I am going with a 180" 2.37 screen in CCW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -ELmO



180" Wow!!!!!!!










What projector are you using?


----------



## Sherardp

I didn't think Carada went that large. Needless to say 180", is indeed awesome.


----------



## elmalloc

Carada will do custom screens for you, just ask.


I use the Sim2 HT380 projector. I had a buddy come over and he said it was "too big", so to each their own lol. If I had a back row, he would have been sitting there...=(


----------



## Sherardp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/18132758
> 
> 
> Carada will do custom screens for you, just ask.
> 
> 
> I use the Sim2 HT380 projector. I had a buddy come over and he said it was "too big", so to each their own lol. If I had a back row, he would have been sitting there...=(



Wow, I didn't know they went that large though. Post some pics when you get it setup. Still amazed at the size, awesome to me. Would love to view an image that size. Congrats bro and enjoy.


----------



## stevelavey

What should I use to clean the Carada 136" screen? Kids bumped into it -- got some dirt marks on it


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/18132758
> 
> 
> Carada will do custom screens for you, just ask.
> 
> 
> I use the Sim2 HT380 projector. I had a buddy come over and he said it was "too big", so to each their own lol. If I had a back row, he would have been sitting there...=(



For a 180" screen, what is your viewing distance?


Mike


----------



## elmalloc

13-17ft right now. It is a 2.37 ratio (not 1.78) so it's maybe not as large as some think.


----------



## Chrisx510

is it 180" wide or diagonal?


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chrisx510* /forum/post/18135095
> 
> 
> is it 180" wide or diagonal?



Boy, at 180 / 2.37 it's near a wash..


And here I thought I was too close: 11-13ish feet for a 126" dia screen..










Impressive elmalloc!!


My wife would want the rear row as well...


----------



## elmalloc

170" wide 2.37.


Hah, I haven't shown it to too many people yet as I'm not nearly done setting the theater up ( in fact have no speakers right now, argh). So I'm 1 for 2 in saying the seats are in the right position.


----------



## Chrisx510

I wish I had the room to go 170" wide. If I went wall to wall I go still only go 130" wide










Hopefully one day I'll have the room to go much bigger by then.


----------



## elmalloc

You never know man, I started looking at all of the rooms in my house and all orientations. I started to get crazy ideas once you open your mind to get away from outta the box situations.


Also filling the complete width of a wall gives the illusion of a larger screen. I bet your 130" wide (if fully taken) would look like mine (size wise).


My friend thought it was too big and kept looking left to right (lol). Most of the action is in the middle anyway. I'm going to have something odd I think, chairs in the 1st "row" will not be in front of the chairs in the 2nd row, so they don't block its reclining mechanism due to not enough room for two rows - and it allows some people to sit farther away.


-ELmO


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/18140240
> 
> 
> 
> My friend thought it was too big and kept looking left to right (lol). Most of the action is in the middle anyway. I'm going to have something odd I think, chairs in the 1st "row" will not be in front of the chairs in the 2nd row, so they don't block its reclining mechanism due to not enough room for two rows - and it allows some people to sit farther away.
> 
> 
> -ELmO



It all comes down to personal preference anyway - and I bet your room/setup will be awesome ELmO.


Cheers


----------



## Sherardp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/18134120
> 
> 
> 13-17ft right now. It is a 2.37 ratio (not 1.78) so it's maybe not as large as some think.



When do you get your screen bro? I'm dying to see the monster setup and in action. GL bro


----------



## dgehred

Hi Everyone,


So, I'm finally finishing the home theater in my basement. Here is what I have:


InFocus IN76 DLP Projector

1280x720 resolution, 1000 ANSI lumens, 3000:1 contrast


It's ceiling mounted about 13' from the wall. Currently I have an old DaLite tripod screen set up in front of the wall, but I want to replace it with a Carada screen.


One thing that might affect the help you give is that I intend to replace this 4 year old projector with a 1080p one at some point in the next couple of years. I'm still on my original lamp, and have been running it in econ (not high power mode) the whole time.


Questions


1. As everyone asks... which screen surface? Given that the basement is completely dark even during midday, I am leaning towards the Classic Cinema White (CCW). What about the high contrast grey - is it even necessary given most newer projectors now?


2. Can the Critereon frames be mounted "off" the wall easily? I have an access door in the middle of the wall that I will cover over with the screen, and it sticks out about 1.5 inches from the wall. So i was planning on adding some wood to raise the mounting brackets about 2 inches away from the wall. Feasible?


3. I am leaning towards the 102" diagonal screen. Which is pretty much as large as I can get and have room for speakers on the sides. The wall is 152" wide, and the 102" diagonal screen is 93" wide with the frames - leaving about 30" on each side of the screen. Thoughts? This fits well with the InFocus IN76 lens and throw... and hopefully will fit with future projectors.


Thanks for any help!

-Dan


----------



## 0ctane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgehred* /forum/post/18280601
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> So, I'm finally finishing the home theater in my basement. Here is what I have:
> 
> 
> InFocus IN76 DLP Projector
> 
> 1280x720 resolution, 1000 ANSI lumens, 3000:1 contrast
> 
> 
> It's ceiling mounted about 13' from the wall. Currently I have an old DaLite tripod screen set up in front of the wall, but I want to replace it with a Carada screen.
> 
> 
> One thing that might affect the help you give is that I intend to replace this 4 year old projector with a 1080p one at some point in the next couple of years. I'm still on my original lamp, and have been running it in econ (not high power mode) the whole time.
> 
> 
> Questions
> 
> 
> 1. As everyone asks... which screen surface? Given that the basement is completely dark even during midday, I am leaning towards the Classic Cinema White (CCW). What about the high contrast grey - is it even necessary given most newer projectors now?
> 
> 
> 2. Can the Critereon frames be mounted "off" the wall easily? I have an access door in the middle of the wall that I will cover over with the screen, and it sticks out about 1.5 inches from the wall. So i was planning on adding some wood to raise the mounting brackets about 2 inches away from the wall. Feasible?
> 
> 
> 3. I am leaning towards the 102" diagonal screen. Which is pretty much as large as I can get and have room for speakers on the sides. The wall is 152" wide, and the 102" diagonal screen is 93" wide with the frames - leaving about 30" on each side of the screen. Thoughts? This fits well with the InFocus IN76 lens and throw... and hopefully will fit with future projectors.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help!
> 
> -Dan



I got a CCW 104" 2.35:1 Criterion about a month ago now. I have good light control in my basement HT, and I am happy I chose the CCW for when my wife wants a little low level lighting. Panasonic PT-AE4000u at 14'. viewing at 13'.


For your point 2, you might want to request two small mounting brackets to replace the one large. That way you could have one bracket on each side of the door. And get good quality wall anchors if you need to go into drywall. You could probably put up a 2x4 attached to studs and mount the brackets to that to give extra door clearance.


----------



## 42Plasmaman

Is there a big difference between the Classic Cinema White and Brilliant White ?


I'm looking to go to a 114" from 15' but my projector is rated at 1200 lumans(Sanyo Z2000).

Just wonder if I should go with the BW to get the extra gain or if my projector will emit enough light to use the CCW.


*I currently have a 100" with a gain of 1.3 and the projector is at 10.5'.


----------



## timc878

I thought I would write a quick comparison as I just switched from a 100" firehawk to a 128" 2.35 Carada. I was concerned when I sold my Stewart that I would suffer a downgrade in PQ, however after hanging the Carada Brillant White screen I can say I am truly impressed. I have not used any measuring equipment but the picture appears to be brighter and has more pop I have not noticed any degradation in the picture whatsoever. I truly have no regrets about switching.

The one area where I had issues with the Carada was the attention to detail in the build quality. None of the holes were drilled correctly so I had to drill 20 holes out to get the screws to catch. However once everything was put together and hung the screen and frame look excellent. If anyone is reading this and considering switching to a Carada I think you will be very happy.


----------



## Jive Turkey

Very strange having to drill out those holes. I wonder how that got screwed up at the factory.


Having not heard that before and mine being perfect in it's quality control, it sounds like a one-off thing. What did Carada have to say about it?


----------



## FremontRich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jive Turkey* /forum/post/18298734
> 
> 
> Very strange having to drill out those holes. I wonder how that got screwed up at the factory.
> 
> 
> Having not heard that before and mine being perfect in it's quality control, it sounds like a one-off thing. What did Carada have to say about it?




That is bizarre.... shouldn't he have used toggle bolts if he was drilling through sheet rock? Toggle bolts have enough strength carrying capacity to hold up a screen.


----------



## Montezuma213

Just a quick question. Has anyone gone from Black out cloth to this type of screen. I currently use black out cloth (at the time i was kinda broke), but have decided to pull the trigger on a new screen. I'm having trouble deciding what screen to go with, and honestly carada fits my budget. Even if the image doesnt improve much, I will love the clean look of a professionla screen. I just wanted to see if anyone had gone from BOC to this.


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jive Turkey* /forum/post/18298734
> 
> 
> Very strange having to drill out those holes. I wonder how that got screwed up at the factory.
> 
> 
> Having not heard that before and mine being perfect in it's quality control, it sounds like a one-off thing. What did Carada have to say about it?



Completely concur...?


My Carada purchase/screen was bar far one of the best purchases I have made/received in quite some time.. Product was literally flawless and perfect in shipping and packaging. I thought the construction/quality of workmanship was superb. Only issue I had was the instructions for mounting the upper and lower brackets was about 1/4 of an inch different.


Hopefully Tim reported his issues to Carada.


----------



## Breedbeyond

I would have to agree my carada 110 inch came packaged very well and the fit and finish is superb. I did have the same issue with the top and bottom bracket being off about 1/4 of a inch. Other than that 100 percent pleased with the screen and picture on it.


----------



## timc878

After I posted my comments on the Carada screen I got an email from Rex almost immediately asking for more information on my build issues (I guess he reads the forums). It is so nice to do business with a company like Carada where they actually are concerned about the quality of their products and the experience for the end user.


To respond to the other comments on here the problem I had was with the screws that held the frame together. When I tried to tighten them I couldn't get the screws to thread without striping the heads out, after messing with them for about 20 minutes I decided it would be easier to open the holes up slightly which worked perfectly. It really was a minor inconvenience and the finished product looks amazing, every bit as good as the Stewart that I had before for about 1/3 the price.


Last night I watched the first movie on the new screen and it is safe to say I enjoy the picture from the Carada more than the Stewart. The Brillant White material has a nice even gain that adds a nice bit of punch to image. Overall I couldn't be happier with the screen.


----------



## HogPilot

I know this question has come up from time to time, but I haven't seen it addressed in a while - with all the great, professional masking options that Carada offers, have they considered developing some kind of acoustically transparent material? I see the two (masking and AT material) going hand in hand because masking is all about achieving that "polished" look in your theater, and nothing could look more polished than having your speakers hidden behind your screen, projecting sound from where the action is happening










I currently have a CIW Masquerade with a 96" diag DIY AT screen, but I'll probably be moving in the next 6 months to 1 year and will be wanting to move to a much bigger CIH screen. Ultimately I could do another DIY screen, but I would honestly pay extra for a fully integrated Carada AT/masking solution rather than going through the pain of building another screen myself.


----------



## kjohn

Carada has no intrest in a AT screen I wish they would.


----------



## neverfaithful




----------



## KJSmitty

^^^^^^^^


I'm not sure if that is "on topic",,, but I can handle it - and see the relevance.....


----------



## Jive Turkey

I can see the ad with that picture now..."With a properly calibrated projector you too can see perfect skin tones on her ass cheeks with a Carada screen!"


----------



## Chrisx510




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kjohn* /forum/post/18311749
> 
> 
> Carada has no intrest in a AT screen I wish they would.



Would probably boost there sales..


----------



## FremontRich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jive turkey* /forum/post/18324446
> 
> 
> i can see the ad with that picture now..."with a properly calibrated projector you too can see perfect skin tones on her ass cheeks with a carada screen!"



+1 :d


----------



## neverfaithful




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KJSmitty* /forum/post/18324114
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if that is "on topic",,, but I can handle it - and see the relevance.....



Hey its a 110" BW Carada screen. It have much relevance.


----------



## mariokrt64

Is anyone using a Carada with a Mitsu HC6800???


I am considering a Carada Criterion BW 118 diag in 16/9 format. I thought that the Criterion would be easier to mask with the foam masks mentioned elsewhere in the forum since they may fit just by friction within the 1" border? of the screen.


According to PCentral, the screen brightness would be around 21 FL for that screen..Would that be a good FL target...particularly over time when the lamp dims out?? I don't want to have a too dim screen..


Does anybody knows if the PCentral calculations are based on the Projector in High or low lamp???


I woud like to have a 2.35:1 screen, but a 103" wide will give me just a 43" ht image in 16/9 format program...which may be too small....a 110 Wide will be 46" ht in 16/9 and 19 FL which could be a good compromise....but my room is just about 12 ft wide, so it is maybe too close....Otherwise, using some type of horizontal masking on the 16/9 might do the trick, and I may end with the best of both worlds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I was considering a HP 2.8 screen, but my sample yielded to high black levels which I don't like, considering that the Mistus 6800 is not a high contrast projector... that concerns me.....I understand that samples won't tell the whole story,,,but thats what I got to test....Will the Carada BW have a similar effects on the blacks levels..?????


----------



## Jive Turkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mariokrt64* /forum/post/18356982
> 
> 
> ....Otherwise, using some type of horizontal masking on the 16/9 might do the trick, and I may end with the best of both worlds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'll bump a thread called "My latest masking trial" in the DIY Screen subforum regarding some masking I made for my 118" 1.78 Carada screen. Follow through to the end of the thread where the final results are shown.


----------



## mariokrt64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jive Turkey* /forum/post/18358218
> 
> 
> I'll bump a thread called "My latest masking trial" in the DIY Screen subforum regarding some masking I made for my 118" 1.78 Carada screen. Follow through to the end of the thread where the final results are shown.



Thanks, I will take a look....


----------



## mariokrt64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mariokrt64* /forum/post/18356982
> 
> 
> Is anyone using a Carada with a Mitsu HC6800???
> 
> 
> I am considering a Carada Criterion BW 118 diag in 16/9 format. I thought that the Criterion would be easier to mask with the foam masks mentioned elsewhere in the forum since they may fit just by friction within the 1" border? of the screen.
> 
> 
> According to PCentral, the screen brightness would be around 21 FL for that screen..Would that be a good FL target...particularly over time when the lamp dims out?? I don't want to have a too dim screen..
> 
> 
> Does anybody knows if the PCentral calculations are based on the Projector in High or low lamp???
> 
> 
> I woud like to have a 2.35:1 screen, but a 103" wide will give me just a 43" ht image in 16/9 format program...which may be too small....a 110 Wide will be 46" ht in 16/9 and 19 FL which could be a good compromise....but my room is just about 12 ft wide, so it is maybe too close....Otherwise, using some type of horizontal masking on the 16/9 might do the trick, and I may end with the best of both worlds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I was considering a HP 2.8 screen, but my sample yielded to high black levels which I don't like, considering that the Mistus 6800 is not a high contrast projector... that concerns me.....I understand that samples won't tell the whole story,,,but thats what I got to test....Will the Carada BW have a similar effects on the blacks levels..?????



Any Carada users want to jump in????


----------



## minpin

Hello all -


Just getting ready to build out a new home theater, and am planning on going with a Carada screen. Already ordered a Panasonic PT-AE4000U. I can control ambient light in the room. Before I finalize on an order, I'd appreciate some help with the following:

Size. My seating distance will be 12 to 12.5 feet from the screen. I was pretty much settled on a 118" 16:9 screen, but am wondering if it's too big.
Aspect. I'll probably watch an equal amount of TV and movies. I have people over all the time for sports. Movies are definitely the "wow" factor though, so I keep debating about moving to a 2.35 screen and dealing with white bars on the side instead of the top
Masking. I'm really, really tempted to get a masking system. The cost is brutal - but I'm wondering if it's worth it. For folks who have a 16:9 screen, how does the 2.35 material look without masking? Is there a lot of light bleeding to the white bars? Unfortunately I can't buy a screen to test, then decide on masking later because it's a different screen.
Model. Precision or Criterion? Hard to tell from their site what the real difference is. The frame?
Material. Sounds like I should go with CCW given the bright projector and ambient light control. Anyone who suggests otherwise?


Anything else I should be worried about? Thanks in advance all.


----------



## 0ctane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *minpin* /forum/post/18433793
> 
> 
> Hello all -
> 
> 
> Just getting ready to build out a new home theater, and am planning on going with a Carada screen. Already ordered a Panasonic PT-AE4000U. I can control ambient light in the room. Before I finalize on an order, I'd appreciate some help with the following:
> 
> Anything else I should be worried about? Thanks in advance all.



I was in the same situation as you a few months ago. I have the Panny 4000U and view at about 12'. My walls are painted a medium-to-dark blue, but the ceiling is white and floor is off-white. During the day, I get a bit of light bleed into the room from stairway windows, but otherwise I can control light quite well (and at times the extra light works well for my wife and kids).

_Size. My seating distance will be 12 to 12.5 feet from the screen. I was pretty much settled on a 118" 16:9 screen, but am wondering if it's too big._

For me 118" on a 2.35:1 throw was too big. I had to stand behind my couch to be comfortable (and the wife really did not care for it). I went with 104" 2.35:1 Criterion. I tested this on the wall for a while before purchasing the screen. So, a 118" 16:9 might be okay. Most people here I think would say go bigger. I say, project onto a blank wall for a few days before you decide on size.
_Aspect. I'll probably watch an equal amount of TV and movies. I have people over all the time for sports. Movies are definitely the "wow" factor though, so I keep debating about moving to a 2.35 screen and dealing with white bars on the side instead of the top_

I really only watch movies on mine which is why I went for 2.35:1, but a number of my kids' films are 16:9. This essentially makes a 84" 16:9 screen, and I find that satisfying for watching games now-and-then. The Panny PT-AE4000U makes it easy to switch sizes, but you have to have the projector mounted pretty close to the top of the screen.
_Masking. I'm really, really tempted to get a masking system. The cost is brutal - but I'm wondering if it's worth it. For folks who have a 16:9 screen, how does the 2.35 material look without masking? Is there a lot of light bleeding to the white bars? Unfortunately I can't buy a screen to test, then decide on masking later because it's a different screen._

Cannot help. Automatic masking is too brutal for me. I was considering making a manual pillar mask for when I watch 16:9 content, but that doesn't happen too often.
_Model. Precision or Criterion? Hard to tell from their site what the real difference is. The frame?_

The frame. I went with Criterion because of the slope into the screen. I figure there was less chance of a shadow if my projector was far above the screen top.
_Material. Sounds like I should go with CCW given the bright projector and ambient light control. Anyone who suggests otherwise?_

I am perfectly happy with my CCW. Works good with a little bit of ambient daylight in an otherwise dark room. Works fantastic with all lights out. I have my 4000U in Eco mode.


----------



## minpin

Thanks much Octane, this helps a lot. Indeed, I have the projector on the way as we speak so I'm able to project onto the wall and test different material at different sizes before making a final decision.


I hear a lot of lamenting on these boards about not going big enough, and an occasional "it's too big"... but the "not big enough" camp seems to have the majority.


FWIW I'm planning to paint the ceiling a darker color, along with the walls. The carpet is a lighter color - no plans to change that since it matches the rest of the floor.


----------



## filmbuff2

I ordered a 128" 2:35 Criterion BW two years ago and have not regretted it. The projector is an Epson Pro1080UB and even zooming out so the black borders go outside the screen hi def movies look great, so your Panasonic can only be an improvement. I found the BW material is very good, and the room I use is very dark. Although I watch a lot of older films quite a number of newer movies are using the 2:35 - 2:40 aspect ratio. I guess you have to look at your priorities. I only view movies and use a 42" lcd tv for the majority at 1:33 to 1:85. The HT room is 13W X 23L X 8H and I sit a bit over 15 ft. away. It helps that it is a 2:35 - if you go with a 16X9 at 120" or larger it will obviously cover more area, something to consider depending on your ceiling height. I have 16" on either side of the frame and 3 ft. from the floor with the top of the frame almost touching the ceiling. You need to have the screen somewhat elevated - it is definitely more comfortable. And as Octane suggested, get your pj first and watch some movies etc. on your viewing wall to get an idea of the size and position that is most acceptable. It is true that the majority find they should have gone larger than they did! ( that is why I went about as big as I could for the wall I use ). If you can, use it without a screen for a week or two, using some dark tape ( if the wall is light colored ) you can make a temporary screen - the illusion a border makes really helps. Unless your screen material is large enough. Hope this helps you. Oh, and painting the ceiling and side walls a dark color is a very good idea - almost required - as light coming off the screen will reflect from the surrounding walls and wash out the image somewhat.


----------



## sharan

Plan to go for the Carada Criterion -2:35 128" Diag -BW for my AE4000 -

Here's my spec-

Dedicated theater room dimensions - 17'9 x 14'6 Ceiling height - 7'8

Seating is likely ~15'0 from the screen Wall. Side wall & ceiling painted dark burgundy(Flat) & screen wall is flat black.(Full light control)-

80% Movies & 20% HD

Throw distance likely 13'-14'Seating ~ 15'

Any comments / suggestions ?


----------



## KJSmitty

Sounds like a perfect combo for your room/projector!


"15 ft seating distance" - probably about perfect for that size screen yet you may even like the sensation at 12-13 ft.










I run a 126 inch 1.78 BW and sit at approx 12 feet and love it.



Have fun!


----------



## sharan

Thanks....Just curious, what made you go in for the 1:78.....i guess you watch more HD content.......Any masking for Scope content?1:78 is still in my mind ..........


----------



## Jive Turkey

1.78:1 leaves a lot of options open. I bought my 118" Carada BW in that ratio, knowing that I'd figure out how to do some form of DIY masking. Not that I wouldn't have loved to buy a Masquerade, but it seems as though the company I work at decided to participate in the reccession!


----------



## wizzack

Hi, can anyone comment on the look of the precision frame vs the criterion? Hopefully the frame is the last thing I notice when watching a movie in scope. Is it really worth it to spend an extra $100 or so dollars just for a thicker/nicer frame?


I'm aiming for the 136" 2.35 screen and it will be in our living room. The screen and the wall it resides on will be an afterthought when not in use.


I could think of other things to spend $120 on. Plus I'm already within dollars of my budget. What do you guys think? Thanks!


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharan* /forum/post/18489938
> 
> 
> Thanks....Just curious, what made you go in for the 1:78.....i guess you watch more HD content.......Any masking for Scope content?1:78 is still in my mind ..........



Actually, we watch 85% BD, some Dish HD and the rest my son and the XBox 360..


Basically my front wall is the same width as yours. I knew with my large front speakers the 114" width of the 126 BW was my max etc. I didn't want to loose out with the "other" aspect ratios thus went the 1.78. I run a JVC RS15 and the black bars unmasked rarely distract from a 2.35/2.40 movie. I initially thought I would have to devise a set of horizontal masks yet quickly decided they would not be required.



Between the 1.78 / 126 inch and the 2.35 / 128 inch, you gain about 8 inches in width yet loose 12 inches in height. With my speaker placement issues I would of required the 120 inch 2.35. It would have given me the same overall width as the 126/1.78 (less viewable width however with 1.78), yet I would have also lost 15 inches in height when watching 1.78 material. That's what made it an easy decision for me.


IMHO, The largest 1.78 that will fit within your environment not only gives you your max width for 2.35, yet the other aspect flexibility/viewing bliss too.



Cheers


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wizzack* /forum/post/18490776
> 
> 
> Hi, can anyone comment on the look of the precision frame vs the criterion? Is it really worth it to spend an extra $100 or so dollars just for a thicker/nicer frame?
> 
> I could think of other things to spend $120 on. Plus I'm already within dollars of my budget. What do you guys think? Thanks!



Well, I have seen both and much preferred the Criterion.


The slant/bevel gives it a very classy look. The square/block shape of the Precision just looked dated and/or somewhat plain. Also, the Criterion hangs much closer to the wall which gave it an overall neater install look etc.


I would spend the extra - but all is just "IMHO." 


Whichever you decide on you will be pleased.


Cheers


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharan* /forum/post/18488246
> 
> 
> Plan to go for the Carada Criterion -2:35 128" Diag -BW for my AE4000 -
> 
> Here's my spec-
> 
> Dedicated theater room dimensions - 17'9 x 14'6 Ceiling height - 7'8
> 
> Seating is likely ~15'0 from the screen Wall. Side wall & ceiling painted dark burgundy(Flat) & screen wall is flat black.(Full light control)-
> 
> 80% Movies & 20% HD
> 
> Throw distance likely 13'-14'Seating ~ 15'
> 
> Any comments / suggestions ?



I have a similar screen with JVC RS20.

Have a look at my HT thread link (see signature) for room dimension/seating info (and pics) buried in there if you are interested.


Mike


----------



## MarkMac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wizzack* /forum/post/18490776
> 
> 
> Hi, can anyone comment on the look of the precision frame vs the criterion? Hopefully the frame is the last thing I notice when watching a movie in scope. Is it really worth it to spend an extra $100 or so dollars just for a thicker/nicer frame?
> 
> 
> I'm aiming for the 136" 2.35 screen and it will be in our living room. The screen and the wall it resides on will be an afterthought when not in use.
> 
> 
> I could think of other things to spend $120 on. Plus I'm already within dollars of my budget. What do you guys think? Thanks!



I have the Precision frame, and I made that decision based on space contraints. One thing to consider is whether you will be watching with lights on at all. I have wall sconces on the side walls, and when I have the lights on, a small shadow is present around the sides of the screen material. The shadow is cast by the frame. Again, the shadow is small (maybe 3/4"), but it is noticeable.


If you'll aways be watching with all lights out, then no worries, but if not, I would strongly consider the Criterion screen.


----------



## vbu2c5

I just got my Carada Criterion 118" BW 1.78 screen and it looks great, I prefer the larger beveled frame as it just gives it a more elegant and professional look. Just my opinion, I'm sure the smaller frame is fine just not for me. I am using a ceiling mounted Mits HC6800 on low power with my throw being right around 13' and my seating position at 15' and it looks great, lots of pop. I could have easily gone larger but I watched it at a larger size on the wall and it wasn't comfortably for me. Oh and by the way, my brother and I had it assembled and mounted in less than 45 minutes, fantastic product. Rudy.


----------



## mgkdragn

My Criterion 110" with the BW screen was purchased 4 years ago from Carada. My first row is about 12' back when fully reclined and could be 2 feet closer without a problem. Using a 1080p Viewsonic pro8100 PJ, my only regret is I should have gone bigger. Mine is a 16:9 and you'll see the deep gray bars on anything filmed wider, it's just the nature of the beast. The "black hole" velvet on the frame is named well, as it contrasts the screen and tends to bring out the deep gray bars.


----------



## nydennis

I have an Epson 8500. The room I am putting it on has off white walls on the sides and the screen wall is painted black. The windows in the room are tinted and also have shades over it. The projector is about 20-21ft on the rear wall and is centered on my current GWII pull down screen. I do watch all movies and such with the lights off.


The GWII screen is just full of waves and such and trying to get an idea on a new screen. I am looking at a 106 inch screen and didn't know if I should be looking at the BW or the CCW


Any ideas?


----------



## 0ctane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nydennis* /forum/post/18606715
> 
> 
> I have an Epson 8500. The room I am putting it on has off white walls on the sides and the screen wall is painted black.



How far from the side walls will the screen be? If the screen gets too close to the side walls, they will get a fair bit of diffuse illumination from the screen. This will make the room brighter, and consequently the picture will look more washed out.


How good is light control otherwise, and when do you plan on using it? If you are viewing during the day (sports and other content) or mostly viewing at night, the screen can make a big difference in relation to ambient light.


----------



## nydennis

I'm looking at 24 inches on each side to the wall. The ceiling to the screen is about 20 inches and the floor is about 20 inches as well.


Mostly viewing in the late afternoon to night. Sun sets on other side of house so no big glare and like I said all the windows in room are tinted and have shades over them. There is a room near the projector (Kitchen) but when watching movies it is always with all the lights off.


I usually watch some baseball on the weekends but that is really it, and the rest is movies.


----------



## 0ctane

I am not a pro or anything, but my biggest concern would be the side walls throwing light back at the screen. From my experience and what I have read in this thread (and of the 8500) you might want a CCW. If you could darken those side walls, a BW would give more "pop". What do others here have to say?


----------



## nydennis

The side walls were concerning me as well. She will not allow me to paint the entire room black. Just the screen wall.


----------



## 0ctane

Yes, my wife would not allow black, and that is for a dedicated ht room. We compromised on a dark, but very pleasant, blue from Sherwin Williams for all the walls. I think it was called Secure Blue. We kept the baseboards and ceiling white, and they provide a nice accent.


----------



## darthray

Hello everybody


Just got a 114" criterion screen, and I love it. Seating distance is about 10.5-11ft.

Quality is excellent.


More to come! When I had not so much Cool-aid!


Ray


----------



## darthray

Me again


After living with a 90" DIY screen for the last four years, I started looking for a bigger one.


Thanks to AVS forum, I found a screen company name CARADA. After looking into their website, I have fall in Love with the CRITERION series (I also look at offering from Da-Lite and Drapper).


First the customer service is outstanding! Before purchasing, I have exchange numurous e-mail with Rex Bittle and the response were always fast and honest.

I settle on a 114" CRITERION with Brilliant White for screen material. My viewing distance is about 10.5-11ft.

I must say going from 90" to 114", I expected my picture to lose a little bit of quality. BUT to my pleasant surprise it was the other way around.

My picture did improve and I always been happy with my picture before. Just show what a good screen material can do.


The quality/Craftmanship is also outstanding. All pieces were easy to put together and every holes for every bolts were dead-on.


For the Canadian customer. The shipping was fast!!

I place my order on Sunday and was at my door (Northern Alberta) on Thursday (they do have their own Brockage agent, so there is no stop at the Border for a week or two).


I must say I Love the picture quality. The CRITERION frame make all the overthrow of the picture disapear totally.


In a near future I will post some pictures on AVS with my slidding system since the screen need to be 15 " over a door to be center.


Very Happy Customer and would recommand to look of what CARADA offer before buying from the big guys.


Ray


----------



## palofex

I have a panasonic ae4000 that I just got. It's awaiting a screen. I'd like to buy a carada but I'm unsure what material to get. My walls all are very dark gray(paint is called pencil point) and the trim and ceiling is white. ( I should note that this is 100% light controlled basement theater room). My concern is that I have to have the top of the screen about 4-6" from the ceiling. I wanted to get deep blacks but .8 gain on the high contrast gray I'm not sure is enough. I'm not sure about the other 2 materials. Can anyone give me a suggestion? I really wanted the deeper blacks gray provides. Thanks in advance for any help, this will be my first pj.


Added: throw distance is 14 feet and it would be almost dead center of the screen. ( only needing maybe a 6-8" horizontal shift to the right)


----------



## 0ctane

palofex,

Your setup (room and projector) is not too different from mine. If you really want the darkest blacks, then I would say go for the HCG. (Really, you should have bought a JVC RS-x projector, but that is a different story). I have the CCW. Last night while watching Bourne Supremacy, I could tell that light from my ae4000 was bouncing from the screen, back off my white ceiling, and onto the screen.

Also, I do CIH with a 2.35:1 screen. At night, with all other lights turned off, the projector will put noticeable letterboxing bars around the content. These fall onto my dark wall. Because of my setup, I just have one large black bar below the screen. That is the nature of the projector - great but not amazing blacks. I am considering making my own black hole trim over the extra area outside the frame.

BTW, I am still very happy with my Carada screen and ae4000u (except for an occasional focus skew issue ).


----------



## palofex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *0ctane* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> palofex,
> 
> Your setup (room and projector) is not too different from mine. If you really want the darkest blacks, then I would say go for the HCG. (Really, you should have bought a JVC RS-x projector, but that is a different story). I have the CCW. Last night while watching Bourne Supremacy, I could tell that light from my ae4000 was bouncing from the screen, back off my white ceiling, and onto the screen.
> 
> Also, I do CIH with a 2.35:1 screen. At night, with all other lights turned off, the projector will put noticeable letterboxing bars around the content. These fall onto my dark wall. Because of my setup, I just have one large black bar below the screen. That is the nature of the projector - great but not amazing blacks. I am considering making my own black hole trim over the extra area outside the frame.
> 
> BTW, I am still very happy with my Carada screen and ae4000u (except for an occasional focus skew issue ).



I would have loved to get a jvc but unfortunatley even used was slightly out of my budget including screen. I looked. Thanks for your help. I'll stick with the hcg.


----------



## mgkdragn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *palofex* /forum/post/18739723
> 
> 
> I have a panasonic ae4000 that I just got. It's awaiting a screen. I'd like to buy a carada but I'm unsure what material to get. My walls all are very dark gray(paint is called pencil point) and the trim and ceiling is white. ( I should note that this is 100% light controlled basement theater room). My concern is that I have to have the top of the screen about 4-6" from the ceiling. I wanted to get deep blacks but .8 gain on the high contrast gray I'm not sure is enough. I'm not sure about the other 2 materials. Can anyone give me a suggestion? I really wanted the deeper blacks gray provides. Thanks in advance for any help, this will be my first pj.
> 
> 
> Added: throw distance is 14 feet and it would be almost dead center of the screen. ( only needing maybe a 6-8" horizontal shift to the right)



If you are not in a huge rush, why not contact Carada for some free samples..??


----------



## canyons

Wow, I've learned a lot by reading about half of the 38 pages










I am building out a theater section to my big room in the basement. The room is about 40'x30', and I'll put a screen (114" diag?) on a 12' wall along the 40' dimension, which will have a stairway opening on one side and an open doorway type opening on the other. I will put some theater seating about 11' from the screen.


I have just purchased an Epson 8100 (for it's brightness and low cost) and will ceiling mount either about 12' from the screen in front of a soffit, or if needed to make a larger image I'll have to put it further back (13'-14'?) and below the soffit (better projection to screen to eyes angles, but a little low hanging).


I watch a lot of sports, both day and night... and then movies (HD from cable or DTV or DVD), no gaming. I do see that I might watch a fair amount of sports with guests/parties and thus there will be a need for some lights on (but not in the part of the room with the seating/screen of course). All the walls are painting an off-white. It's a walkout basement, so the only windows are all the way across the room.


From reading here I'm kind of sold on Carada as a preferred option, but I'm wondering which screen to go with - CCW or BW?


Thanks!!


----------



## FLBoy

Canyons: Carada has an excellent reputation. I'd go with the BW. A brighter image will help fight ambient light--although you may find that you will still need to cover the windows during the daytime for best results. A 12' throw is workable with the 8100 on a 114" diagonal 16x9.


----------



## mgkdragn

I have a Carada BW 110". It's a great screen and will help compensate over time for the reduction in brightness the Epson will experience. Good luck with your build.


----------



## canyons

Will my Epson 8100 experience much reduction in brightness over time?


To FLBoy, I remeasured and my horizontal (vs. actual "hypotenuse") throw distance is only 11'5". That puts me right on the very limit of the projector for a 114" diagonal picture. Is that OK, or to get a better picture quality with a 114" diagonal do I need to move the projector mount to a greater throw distance, so I'm more in the mid-range of the range? (That will require going from a 25' HDMI cable to a longer length, and rewiring a little).


----------



## FLBoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *canyons* /forum/post/18767995
> 
> 
> Will my Epson 8100 experience much reduction in brightness over time?
> 
> 
> To FLBoy, I remeasured and my horizontal (vs. actual "hypotenuse") throw distance is only 11'5". That puts me right on the very limit of the projector for a 114" diagonal picture. Is that OK, or to get a better picture quality with a 114" diagonal do I need to move the projector mount to a greater throw distance, so I'm more in the mid-range of the range? (That will require going from a 25' HDMI cable to a longer length, and rewiring a little).



If you have measured carefully from the front of the lens to the screen surface, and you have allowed room for ventilation, cables, etc. behind the PJ, there's nothing "wrong" with operating at the short throw limit. That likely would give you the brightest picture at a very slightly reduced contrast and sharpness along with slightly more chromatic aberration as compared to a less extreme zoom setting. You do need to leave yourself a small amount of zoom adjustment range, however, for making sure the image fits the screen correctly.


Concerning loss of brightness with lamp aging, it happens to all projectors (except for those with LED lamps, which currently ship pre-dimmed







). AFAIK the 8100 is no different from any other non-LED PJ in this regard.


----------



## HuskerOmaha

So..I have an Optoma HD72.


Doing a basement finish, and really want a Studiotek 130in G3..,but might be out of the current price range.


I've been referred by a few to the Carada....


I need a 130in diag, liking the thicker frame.


Suggestions?


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerOmaha* /forum/post/19182553
> 
> 
> So..I have an Optoma HD72.
> 
> 
> Doing a basement finish, and really want a Studiotek 130in G3..,but might be out of the current price range.
> 
> 
> I've been referred by a few to the Carada....
> 
> 
> I need a 130in diag, liking the thicker frame.
> 
> 
> Suggestions?



I'm not sure what format/aspect ratio you want yet I would recommend the "Criterion Frame" with a "Brilliant White (BW)" screen for your HD72. If you want exactly 130" then you may have to special order or stick with one of their 126, 128, or 134 inch standard size screens etc.


You will not be disappointed in the quality or performance of the BW/Criterion or Carada in general. And the $2K plus difference between Carada and G3 would not be worth the price in my mind with your Optoma.


I run their Criterion 126" 1.78/BW with a JVC and love it.


----------



## neverfaithful

I have a Carada BW 110" and I love it.It was fun to put together. I posted my pics awhile back here. I live the 3" thick velvet black boarder.

With over head track lights:









Without over head lights light:


----------



## buddahead

Rich'Did you have to post that screenshot of the Jets Bengals game.I am a Bengals fan.Hehe.I also have the 110in BW/4 Years old now and still perfect.At least we beat the Ravens.BOB


----------



## dlbeck

Thinking about a Carada BW with a Epson 8350 that will be mounted 16' away. Anyone see any issues with this distance and equipment selection? Thanks.


----------



## rgathright

What really is the gain of the BW screen? I read several places that instead of it being 1.4 it is actually 1.0>1.1.


----------



## milacqua




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlbeck* /forum/post/19381711
> 
> 
> Thinking about a Carada BW with a Epson 8350 that will be mounted 16' away. Anyone see any issues with this distance and equipment selection? Thanks.



I don't know about the 8350 in terms of how much different it is from my Epson 6500 but I would not think the two are vastly different. I have a 106" Carada BW mounting the Epson 15' away and I could not be happier with the picture. You have a lot of choices as to position with the Epson projectors and the Carada screens are as good as you'll find.


----------



## dlbeck

What is your sitting distance? I will be at 15' and trying to decide between a 110" and a 126". Also, I have read a thousand posts on 16:9 vs 2.35:1 and still can't decide.


What AR did you go with?


Thanks for the response?


----------



## milacqua




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlbeck* /forum/post/19382092
> 
> 
> What is your sitting distance? I will be at 15' and trying to decide between a 110" and a 126". Also, I have read a thousand posts on 16:9 vs 2.35:1 and still can't decide.
> 
> 
> What AR did you go with?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response?



My sitting distance is 15'. The projector is only a few inches behind me hanging from my cathedral ceiling. Although it almost overhead it is still rather high up from me. 126' is huge so I hope you can get the room as dark as possible. The Epson is strong and should handle it but the bigger the screen, the darker you need to keep the room. AR for me is 16:9. Like you, I debated about this too and could not really decide which I wanted. I finally simply took the safe bet of 16:9 as the 2.35, although it made sense in some situations and for some movies, was still a gamble for me overall.


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Hey guys! Here is where I am at..


I purchased a 118" BW Carada Criterion for this wall...


I'm just thinking of options now to be able to access my electric panel....


Hinges, Hooks, Sliding mechanism to the left...


I wonder if heavy duty hinges on the top of the screen frame would work?


----------



## Mike_WI

See my build thread in sig link.

I had the same question/concern.

I built a false wall for the screen.

Check with building codes.


Mike


----------



## 703

Anyone using a Carada BW with their JVC projectors? Are you satisfied with the black levels? I came from a grey screen and the black that used to be black is a lot more grey!


----------



## Sherardp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *703* /forum/post/19383769
> 
> 
> Anyone using a Carada BW with their JVC projectors? Are you satisfied with the black levels? I came from a grey screen and the black that used to be black is a lot more grey!



JVC RS10 paired with a 126" Carada BW screen and the image is excellent. Black level is very good.


----------



## jchong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *703* /forum/post/19383769
> 
> 
> Anyone using a Carada BW with their JVC projectors? Are you satisfied with the black levels? I came from a grey screen and the black that used to be black is a lot more grey!



I think that is unavoidable. Generally a white screen will not give as deep a black as a grey screen.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *703* /forum/post/19383769
> 
> 
> Anyone using a Carada BW with their JVC projectors? Are you satisfied with the black levels? I came from a grey screen and the black that used to be black is a lot more grey!



My HT build thread is here with more details:
*Link* 


But, I'm using a JVC RS20 with a 2.40:1 Carada Brilliant White (BW) Criterion 128" (diagonal) screen.


I have an index for my build thread with calibration information, pics, etc.

eg link , CIE charts , calibration PDFs 


You don't necessarily need a grey screen.

You should talk to the calibrator that you will use for your room.


Mike


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerOmaha* /forum/post/19383185
> 
> 
> Hey guys! Here is where I am at..
> 
> 
> I purchased a 118" BW Carada Criterion for this wall...
> 
> 
> I'm just thinking of options now to be able to access my electric panel....
> 
> 
> Hinges, Hooks, Sliding mechanism to the left...
> 
> 
> I wonder if heavy duty hinges on the top of the screen frame would work?
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



You may not need anything at all. If your wall is flat/true, the mounting brackets for the Criterion allow it to slide as it is. It looks like all you will need is a 18 inch or so slide to the left for access. You should easily be able to gently do this with the supplied brackets.


PS - I miss my basement HT in Omaha. I just don't miss the cold!


Cheers


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *703* /forum/post/19383769
> 
> 
> Anyone using a Carada BW with their JVC projectors? Are you satisfied with the black levels? I came from a grey screen and the black that used to be black is a lot more grey!



As mentioned I'm sure the gray screen was better yet my RS15 and BW looks quite good. Even watching 235 on my 16:9 the black bars are not very noticeable - definitely not "gray" etc.


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlbeck* /forum/post/19382092
> 
> 
> What is your sitting distance? I will be at 15' and trying to decide between a 110" and a 126". Also, I have read a thousand posts on 16:9 vs 2.35:1 and still can't decide.
> 
> 
> What AR did you go with?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response?



I would go with the 126. We sit as close as 13 ft to our 126 and love it.


As for AR, what do you plan to use the projector for?? If only movies then the decision might be more difficult. But if you plan to watch HDTV, play game systems and/or older video sources 16:9 is by far the better choice.


Depending on your PJ and or what you can do for black bars - that is the only drawback - and IMHO, the times when I have black bars still wouldn't cause me to give up the 16:9.


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgathright* /forum/post/19381813
> 
> 
> What really is the gain of the BW screen? I read several places that instead of it being 1.4 it is actually 1.0>1.1.



I don't have anything concrete and I hope I don't miss quote him, yet prior to purchase I had a conversation with Jason here at AVS. I believe he stated in actual tests it was closer to 1.2 - 1.3.


----------



## Geof

I read where one person had screen wrinkles/creases that would not stretch out on 2 different Carada screens so he returned them. I won't tolerate a wrinkled/creased screen either and would like to hear from Carada owners -- is this an issue or not?


----------



## milacqua




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geof* /forum/post/19401814
> 
> 
> I read where one person had screen wrinkles/creases that would not stretch out on 2 different Carada screens so he returned them. I won't tolerate a wrinkled/creased screen either and would like to hear from Carada owners -- is this an issue or not?



Not for me it wasn't.


----------



## JoeTiVo

No wrinkles in mine. Top Notch, quality product all around. Still is over 2 years later.


----------



## floridapoolboy

Carada 96" Precision CCW screen here, 4 years with no issues. Great screens!


----------



## Jive Turkey

My 118" BW 16:9 came to me in perfect shape a few years ago. I've been very pleased with the quality and performance. Black bars, gray bars...no issue here with DIY masking system.


----------



## MarkMac

When I received my 104" CCW screen, it had a pretty severe crease in it. After the screen had been hung for about 24 hours, the crease had almost disappeared. I called Carada, and they offered a pretty simple fix for this (involving a hair dryer). Once doing that, the crease was gone.


----------



## Geof

Thanks for the replies. I wasn't expecting any issues so I was surprised when I read about wrinkles (and I would have been totally stunned if Carada didn't make good on it).


MarkMac

Thanks for the hair dryer tip...I'll keep it in mind when I talk to Carada should I have any issues.


----------



## slantsflood

How do you guys like your ccw? Im thinking of pairing one with a Epson 8700. How does the screen handle small amounts of ambient light?


----------



## KJSmitty

Same here,

Mine is only 13 months or so old yet is still flawless.


As you mentioned Geof, if you remotely had an issue I'm positive that Carada would make it right instantly.


Mine came packaged extremely well without any creases etc.


Cheers


----------



## Geof

Thanks KJ. I'm still planning on a Carada CCW and don't expect any problems but I'm confident Carada will make it right if I do have issues.


----------



## Go Big Or GoHome

Hey everyone,


after reading up reviews and opinions on various screen manufacturers, I was really intrigued by Carada screens. After doing a bit of searching I found someone locally who is selling a Criterion CCW for about half as much as new. It's 126" and I will be using it with my panasonic ae4000u.


My question is will the CCW be okay for the panny? or should I go for the brilliant white and buy one new? And what are your thoughts as far as buying a used screen goes? The screen is going for a really good price and the owner has had it since '07 and has taken good care of it.


Thanks in advance for your advice!


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Go Big Or GoHome* /forum/post/19425449
> 
> 
> My question is will the CCW be okay for the panny? or should I go for the brilliant white and buy one new? And what are your thoughts as far as buying a used screen goes? The screen is going for a really good price and the owner has had it since '07 and has taken good care of it.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your advice!



At half price, and I presume we are taking 

Do you have good/great control of lighting in your room?


Cheers


----------



## Go Big Or GoHome

Well I am in the process of building my basement and that is where the home theater will be built. It won't be built in a dedicated room, but I will definitely have good lighting control. There are two 2x4 foot windows nearby, and two more on the opposite side of the basement, so light from outside won't affect the quality too much.


And I think I will go for the used CCW, I'll let you know how it turns out!


----------



## slantsflood

Question for owners and testers of the ccw. Do you feel it is one of the highest quality 1.0 gain screens out there? I am trying to find the best 1.0 gain screen out there and from what i have researced, its between the jkp, studiotek 100, and the carada ccw. Anyone have any thoughts on these 3? Interested in some opinions on it.


----------



## AVS Forum Notice

As a reminder this is the official "Carada" screen thread. A few posts have been cleaned up to keep thread on topic. Please post other brands to their dedicated threads all ready in progress. As always, we appreciate your understanding & support.


Thank you!


----------



## Geof




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slantsflood* /forum/post/19469779
> 
> 
> Question for owners and testers of the ccw. Do you feel it is one of the highest quality 1.0 gain screens out there? I am trying to find the best 1.0 gain screen out there and from what i have researced, its between the jkp, studiotek 100, and the carada ccw. Anyone have any thoughts on these 3? Interested in some opinions on it.



Look for umr's screen test report (the link is in his signature). Last I looked he stated the Carada CCW was the closest alternative to the Studiotek 100. I even think he owns one IIRC.


----


I ordered a Criterion frame with a CCW screen and it arrived about a week after I placed the order. Everything seems to have survived shipping but I have not yet put it up. That should happen this week but I don't expect any surprises. Regardless of when it's installed, I'm waiting for my preordered RS50 before I can marvel at the glorious imagery.


----------



## Geof

Just to follow up......I have installed the screen. I think Carada makes a nice product and generally it's packed well although mine did arrive with some minor damage to the Black hole material on one of the side pieces. IMO they could better protect the frame for shipment.


My main concern, and one which I asked about before purchasing, is wrinkles. Mine has many wrinkles in multiple areas. The whole left side has a wrinkle that looks like it was caused by bubble warp (which was wrapped around the outer layer). The lower right has wrinkles that look like stretch marks. I will give it a day to stretch out and then try Carada's suggestions to remove the wrinkles. If this is not successful it will be going back.


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geof* /forum/post/19508908
> 
> 
> Just to follow up......I have installed the screen. I think Carada makes a nice product and generally it's packed well although mine did arrive with some minor damage to the Black hole material on one of the side pieces. IMO they could better protect the frame for shipment.



Wow,

Sorry to hear that Geof.


I wonder if they have gotten a bit too busy and complacent..


I'll admit, mine was packed so well it truly amazed me... I'm a bit anal and tend to internally (and many times externally) nit-pick those types of things...


If it doesn't get returned I'm sure you will send them an appropriate critique.


----------



## jchong

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Geof* 
My main concern, and one which I asked about before purchasing, is wrinkles. Mine has many wrinkles in multiple areas. The whole left side has a wrinkle that looks like it was caused by bubble warp (which was wrapped around the outer layer). The lower right has wrinkles that look like stretch marks. I will give it a day to stretch out and then try Carada's suggestions to remove the wrinkles. If this is not successful it will be going back.
Mine had a few wrinkles too upon installation. Some disappeared after a few days, leaving just 1-2 more which got me concerned. Carada told me to be patient and indeed they did disappear after perhaps a week. So my screen now is perfectly smooth and wrinkle free.


I think you can expedite the wrinkle disappearance by using a hair dryer carefully.


----------



## Geof

Carada has offered to send me a replacement side because of the damage. I can't ask for anymore than that.


As to the wrinkles, Carada is confident they will subside with time. I have seen some improvement on the bubble wrap like wrinkles running from top to bottom on the left side of the screen. It looks like these may gradually fade. The "stretch mark" wrinkles on the lower right portion of the screen have not changed. Nor has the one wrinkle near the center of the screen on the far right hand side. I'm not optimistic these will come out without further help (hair dryer) but I will wait to see. Carada was extraordinarily helpful with this issue as well and has offered to have David Giles drop by and replace the screen since he will be in the area on other business. I certainly can't ask for anything more than that.


So with both issues Carada has stepped up to the plate and hit homers. It's obvious they want to "make it right" (step aside Mike Holmes) and make their customers happy. Nobody can ask for anymore than that.....


----------



## darthray

Hello Geof


Glad to see Carada took care of your problem. Mine, a 114" on a Criterion frame was in mint condition and that was ship to Northern Canada in the mid of winter.


Lots of company do sell good products nowaday. But the few that stant out is always about their cutomer service.


Carada is one of them on my short list.


Ray


----------



## Geof

After installing the screen I waited three days and then applied a little heat to several areas. There was a "bubble wrap" impression running from top to bottom on the left side of the screen. Some were pretty deep. Most of it had pretty much faded but heat helped take care of the remaining impressions. On the other side of the screen there was about a 1 sq-ft area that had what appeared to be stretch marks. There was also a very deep "ripple" near the middle of the screen on the right edge. Neither of those problems were showing much progress by Sunday hence I decided to try heat. Much to my relief, it worked. At this point it's looking pretty flat. Unfortunately I'm still waiting for my new RS-50 so it'll be awhile before I can actually use the screen.


So, I guess the ole "patience is a virtue" applies here......


Carada's (and Oppo's) customers service is second to none....


----------



## cpc

I have a JVC RS40 on pre-order and will use a DIY screen while I setup and fine-tune my theatre room, but, I was planning to try a Carada 100" diagonal Precision screen. I was thinking of the Brilliant White material, but, I like low black levels, so I may go with the CCW instead. The Crtierion screen is nice but height restrictions limit my ability to use a screen with a thicker frame.


Is there anybody else with a new RS40,50 or 60 on order who will use their projector with a Carada Brilliant White screen? Is this a good choice? My throw distance will be 12.5 feet. Is BW a good material to use with an RS40 projector? Is CCW a better choice if I want the lowest black levels? I'm not too into 3D...but I'm sure I'll eventually use the feature and don't want a screen that is bad for this feature.


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a JVC RS40 on pre-order and will use a DIY screen while I setup and fine-tune my theatre room, but, I was planning to try a Carada 100" diagonal Precision screen. I was thinking of the Brilliant White material, but, I like low black levels, so I may go with the CCW instead. The Crtierion screen is nice but height restrictions limit my ability to use a screen with a thicker frame.
> 
> 
> Is there anybody else with a new RS40,50 or 60 on order who will use their projector with a Carada Brilliant White screen? Is this a good choice? My throw distance will be 12.5 feet. Is BW a good material to use with an RS40 projector? Is CCW a better choice if I want the lowest black levels? I'm not too into 3D...but I'm sure I'll eventually use the feature and don't want a screen that is bad for this feature.



I thought I read where the 3D projectors liked the high gain (BW) screens. Basically, even with the JVCs the 3D content was dark - or tended to suck the brightness down etc.


----------



## cpc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KJSmitty* /forum/post/19556176
> 
> 
> I thought I read where the 3D projectors liked the high gain (BW) screens. Basically, even with the JVCs the 3D content was dark - or tended to suck the brightness down etc.



That seems to make sense. I think there is some sort of issue regarding the matte finish screens being better. Something about polarization etc. Again, 3D performance isn't really the biggest concern for me, but there's no use spoiling it by overlooking the 3D needs.


----------



## lorjam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpc* /forum/post/19553201
> 
> 
> I have a JVC RS40 on pre-order and will use a DIY screen while I setup and fine-tune my theatre room, but, I was planning to try a Carada 100" diagonal Precision screen. I was thinking of the Brilliant White material, but, I like low black levels, so I may go with the CCW instead. The Crtierion screen is nice but height restrictions limit my ability to use a screen with a thicker frame.
> 
> 
> Is there anybody else with a new RS40,50 or 60 on order who will use their projector with a Carada Brilliant White screen? Is this a good choice? My throw distance will be 12.5 feet. Is BW a good material to use with an RS40 projector? Is CCW a better choice if I want the lowest black levels? I'm not too into 3D...but I'm sure I'll eventually use the feature and don't want a screen that is bad for this feature.



I also have a new RS40 on order with Jason at AVS. Since this is my first FPJ I am going to wait and play around with various positions in my living room by projecting on the wall before I decide on a screen. Since my living room is not a dedicated "bat cave" ambient light could be a problem. I have a 60" plasma at one end of the room for most of my sports daytime viewing and the JVC will project at the opposite wall for night time movies. I hope the BW will be OK with with these light walls I have since like you I hope to use the screen for 3D and I imagine the extra gain over the CCW will come in handy. I don't remember any comparisons in this thread about the black levels of the two screens, but I just may have forgotten.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Go Big Or GoHome* /forum/post/19425449
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> 
> after reading up reviews and opinions on various screen manufacturers, I was really intrigued by Carada screens. After doing a bit of searching I found someone locally who is selling a Criterion CCW for about half as much as new. It's 126" and I will be using it with my panasonic ae4000u.
> 
> 
> My question is will the CCW be okay for the panny? or should I go for the brilliant white and buy one new? And what are your thoughts as far as buying a used screen goes? The screen is going for a really good price and the owner has had it since '07 and has taken good care of it.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your advice!



I have owned both the CCW and BW and there simply is VERY little real world difference between the two. As has been mentioned, the real world gain dif between the 2 is .1 -.2 at best. I say buy it


----------



## pinballfan

I was quoted 3-4 days to make my screen, plus 3 days shipping.


Ordered last Thursday afternoon, screen shipped Friday, arrived today!










(134.1" diagonal, 2:1 aspect ratio (ie 10'x5' viewable), precision series, CCW)


Now my only problem is I am WAY too busy to set it up right now, so I have to just look at the box for a few days....


----------



## T67EVO

I hear ya on the fast shipping. Mine is supposed to be here tomorrow. I ordered it Monday and it shipped yesterday. I ordered a CCW in 110". It will be a movie weekend.


----------



## Andreas K

I am looking at ordering a JVC 250 and am trying to figure out the optimal screen. I am in a basement with total light control. Nobody has talked about the High Contrast Grey screen for their JVC. Is this just because the JVC has good black level already or that they don't want to lose any brightness?

Andreas


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Andreas K* /forum/post/19664104
> 
> 
> I am looking at ordering a JVC 250 and am trying to figure out the optimal screen. I am in a basement with total light control. Nobody has talked about the High Contrast Grey screen for their JVC. Is this just because the JVC has good black level already or that they don't want to lose any brightness?
> 
> Andreas



Both,

Blacks are great on JVC PJ's and the gray could definitely decrease your brightness. Especially considering the HD250's 25K contrast ratio.


I too have yet to hear someone comment on "gray" screen matched to a JVC. I'm sure they are out there though - however with the upper end RS25/35 + with very high contrast ratio's etc (twice and three times that of the HD250...).


With the HD250 I would think the BW would be the way to go. That would give you the best "pop" out of your HD250/25,000-1 contrast ratio


----------



## slantsflood

Toe, do you still own a carada screen or have you moved on to something else? Since you have had the ccw and the bw maybe you can help me out. Im trying to decide between the 2. It will be epson 9700, 118 diag, dark gray ceiling, light tan walls and carpet, no windows, open basement, all lights off for movies, some lights on in back of basement for football parties. That about sums it up lol. Anyone else with this similar setup feel free to chime in. Thanks guys


----------



## fraisa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slantsflood* /forum/post/19676642
> 
> 
> Toe, do you still own a carada screen or have you moved on to something else? Since you have had the ccw and the bw maybe you can help me out. Im trying to decide between the 2. It will be epson 9700, 118 diag, dark gray ceiling, light tan walls and carpet, no windows, open basement, all lights off for movies, some lights on in back of basement for football parties. That about sums it up lol. Anyone else with this similar setup feel free to chime in. Thanks guys



Got alot of pics of the Epson 9700 in screen shots over at the 9700 ub thread

3000 + section...but there not on this type of screen....


----------



## cpc

I'm curious about the talk of polarization in screens in terms of the 3D of the JVC RS40 etc. projectors.


----------



## brianlun

hello carada user







. i need some suggestion, which carada screen surface is the smoother one? because i don't like screen texture.. please help....


----------



## MarkMac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brianlun* /forum/post/19706832
> 
> 
> hello carada user
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . i need some suggestion, which carada screen surface is the smoother one? because i don't like screen texture.. please help....



I can't speak for the gray, but the BW sample I had was smoother than the CCW material I have. The BW had virtually no texture.


----------



## dlbeck

Just put my Carada 118" Criterion BW up on the wall and I love it. Assembly was a breeze and had it up in less than an hour from the time I opened the box. Now I just wish my projector would arrive.


----------



## EJ

I've been very happy with my 88" 1.0 gain precision screen for about 6 years. I wish I could afford their masking system!


----------



## Jive Turkey

DIY masking can work out great, and ecomomically as a manual setup. Do a search in the "DIY screen" forum for "my latest masking trial" to see how I did it. There are a number of other masking threads as well.


----------



## kbess1107




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Andreas K* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am looking at ordering a JVC 250 and am trying to figure out the optimal screen. I am in a basement with total light control. Nobody has talked about the High Contrast Grey screen for their JVC. Is this just because the JVC has good black level already or that they don't want to lose any brightness?
> 
> Andreas



I have a JVC HD-250 and have been trying different screen samples. The gray ones from Da-lite and Carada do give a lower black level but only really noticeable in scenes with the blackness of space etc. The reduction in brightness is more noticeable than the benefits to black level.


I am leaning toward a Carada 136" BW in 2.35:1. I just received the Carada sample before Christmas and haven't been in town to really confirm that choice.


----------



## Mike_Stuewe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbess1107* /forum/post/19736427
> 
> 
> I have a JVC HD-250 and have been trying different screen samples. The gray ones from Da-lite and Carada do give a lower black level but only really noticeable in scenes with the blackness of space etc. The reduction in brightness is more noticeable than the benefits to black level.
> 
> 
> I am leaning toward a Carada 136" BW in 2.35:1. I just received the Carada sample before Christmas and haven't been in town to really confirm that choice.



Kbess, I would be interested in your analysis, as I am also looking to purchase the HD-250 and a BW Carada screen.


----------



## kbess1107

I've taken a few pics of with some screen fabric samples. The are stuck on to a white sheet. The 2 big ones in the middle row are Carada with the CCW on the left and the BW on the right. Others are Da-Lite samples. Top one is "Video Spectra" The bottom row from L-R is "Matte White", "Hi-Power", and "Da-Mat".

Frankly, they all do a good job. Even the bed sheet is surprisingly decent.

The Hi-power at this angle really looks good, but my JVC-250 is ceiling mounted (16ft throw, 16ft seated distance) so I wont go for it.

There is a little difference between the Carada CCW and BW. Not a whole lot, but I prefer the BW of the Caradas.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbess1107* /forum/post/19825235
> 
> 
> I've taken a few pics of with some screen fabric samples. The are stuck on to a white sheet. The 2 big ones in the middle row are Carada with the CCW on the left and the BW on the right. Others are Da-Lite samples. Top one is "Video Spectra" The bottom row from L-R is "Matte White", "Hi-Power", and "Da-Mat".
> 
> Frankly, they all do a good job. Even the bed sheet is surprisingly decent.
> 
> The Hi-power at this angle really looks good, but my JVC-250 is ceiling mounted (16ft throw, 16ft seated distance) so I wont go for it.
> 
> There is a little difference between the Carada CCW and BW. Not a whole lot, but I prefer the BW of the Caradas.



Great post.

My friend is doing the same thing with samples and a JVC 250 projector.


Mike


----------



## D Andersson

So, it seems carada is the best low budget screen in the world, i have a 99% light controlled room and black walls/ceiling/floor. Considering the classic cinema white with a criterion frame. Or is anybody aware of a carada equivalent available in Europe?


Anybody in the US wanna act as an agent for my carada purchase? (Help me get rid of swedish VAT, customs taxes and so on?)


----------



## bones35

We are removing a complete Simex I-werks Motion simulator theatre out of a science centre. The screen is around 24-1/2 feet by 11-1/2. Can these screens be cut down or do they have to be used at that size?


----------



## bones35

Woops sorry about that last post. I read that as Canada not Carada.

Again sorry


----------



## floridapoolboy

Just bit the bullet and ordered a 120" Precision 2.35:1 screen with BW material. This will replace my 96" Precision 16:9 CCW screen. Now the waiting begins, anyone interested in a good deal on my old screen?


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *floridapoolboy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just bit the bullet and ordered a 120" Precision 2.35:1 screen with BW material. This will replace my 96" Precision 16:9 CCW screen. Now the waiting begins, anyone interested in a good deal on my old screen?



Congrats,

I'll trade ya a CHT sub for your screen.......... JK


----------



## floridapoolboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KJSmitty* /forum/post/20054009
> 
> 
> Congrats,
> 
> I'll trade ya a CHT sub for your screen.......... JK



You're a funny guy...... but no thanks!


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *floridapoolboy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You're a funny guy...... but no thanks!



I do own a 126 BW/Carada but not a CHT... I'm looking for a sub and have been following that thread. With your "love" for CHT's I figured you'd accept my humor etc. 


Cheers


----------



## floridapoolboy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *KJSmitty* 
I do own a 126 BW/Carada but not a CHT... I'm looking for a sub and have been following that thread. With your "love" for CHT's I figured you'd accept my humor etc. 


Cheers
No problem! Some advice in sub searching, don't drink the Koolaid! I would never buy any sub that didn't have at least one glowing pro review. Owner reviews, shootout results, etc. are all subject to marketing hype and subjective opinions. Wait for the sub that gets good owner reviews AND good pro reviews and you should be all set.


My 96" Precision 16:9 CCW screen is still available, save 50%! PM me if interested..........


----------



## dr bill

Just an update:


I installed my new 142" (diagonal) Carada BW screen this weekend, and I love it! Sitting about 16' from the screen, using an Epson 8700 ceiling-mounted at 14'.


Great customer service from Carada to ensure that my room and setup could handle a screen this size. Plus, free shipping during a recent promotion! Screen came well-packaged and shipped; absolutely no issues with wrinkles, etc. Very high quality materials all around.


Thank you Carada!!!


----------



## doublewing11

Need an AT screen and am looking at using both Seymour and Carada Masquarade CIH............would like to know information concerning how close the Seymour AT screen can get to the Carada.........don't want shadowing effect!


Hurray, I Finally found this thread!


----------



## barryww

Just got a Masquerade CIH and very happy with it - a breeze to setup and a delight to watch films on!

One question I have though - is it possible to reset the default aspect settings on the remote control? The 4:3 and 16:9 buttons give a wider aspect than they should so I have to jog to get them to the correct size. It would be nice if the buttons could 'learn' the correct positions.

Thanks for any help anyone can give.


----------



## doublewing11

Wouldn't it be nice if Carada offered an AT screen? Hint........hint.........


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doublewing11* /forum/post/20313660
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice if Carada offered an AT screen? Hint........hint.........



I'm sure there would be a high level of interest.

If I rebuilt a HT it would like have an AT screen.


Mike


----------



## wizard13

For anyone reading this not entirely convinced they should choose Carada I wanted to share my experience with the company. 6 years ago I purchased an 88” Precision Series 1.85 to 1 Classic White Screen. I spent 2+ years plotting out my home theater components, layout, etc…. and of course. Tough money decisions needed to be made. Can I shave off money with projector, receiver, speakers, etc… I ended up running across Carada in my travels and couldn’t believe their screens were so inexpensive. I thought, clearly I will have to lower my expectations and just deal with a temporary screen until budget allows for an upgrade. After upgrading my Sony 720P projector to a Mitsubishi 1080p projector 4 years later I was even happier with my purchase. The screen was even better than the day I bought it. After a couple more years I was able to rework the home theater room and thought to myself. Wouldn’t it be nice to get an even bigger screen? I called up Carada once again, told them I had been a customer from long ago and wanted to go even larger. I purchased a 1.78 to 1 Precision Series in Classic White but this time I got 134”! Just like the last time, it came carefully packaged with easy to follow directions. I had it built and installed in no time.


I noticed a couple of spots on the screen which were minor but being anal about this stuff, as I’m sure we all are, I gave Rex a call at Carada explaining my issue. He suggested I use a product called Simple Green which very easily cleared up the spots. A few more weeks of happy use went by when I became concerned that a vertical line, for the lack of a better description, kept appearing anytime I would watch soccer. It never showed itself in film material as dark scenes did not cause it to show, only very bright ones, such as where grass would show in the middle of the screen. It had been 3 months since I purchased the screen from Carada and rather than give me a hard time, their only concern was just that I was 100% percent satisfied with my purchase. They had a new screen cut, shipped out and arranged to have Fedex come pickup my old screen. It was very painless!


I want to thank Carada for being such a great company and making a superior product. I will continue to purchase my screens and screen accessories from them for years to come. I recommend them highly to anyone looking for a high quality screen at an unbelievable price point!


----------



## KJSmitty

^^^^^


Thats great to hear - thank you for sharing with this forum/community.


There is much to be said about a company with integrity that stands behind a continued culture of excellent products/customer service. Gaining initial customer satisfaction and garnishing return customer sales is the bottom line both before, and especially now days in this economy. You were a returning customer and needless to say if you upgrade again Carada will probably be your first contact.


I'm only a first time Carada owner/customer yet given my superb experience both before, during and after the sale not to mention an outstanding product,,, I never hesitate to forward their name when a screen request pops up.


Thanks again, and I'm sure Carada appreciates your support as well.


Cheers


----------



## Sherardp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doublewing11* /forum/post/20313660
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice if Carada offered an AT screen? Hint........hint.........



AT & Higher Gain screens would both be nice.


----------



## wizard13

I never post on forums but I felt it was really necessary this time given Carada's exceptional customer service spanning multiple years (and of course the great product too).


Of course I'd also like to give props to AVS as my 2+ years (countless hours) of research were spent reading the forums late into the evenings many a long night.


----------



## icyjones

Hello everyone.

After doing a lot of research, I think I have decided on a screen and projector combo.

I'm going with an epson 8700ub. It will be in a room with complete light control. I'll watch most tv and movies with the lights completely off, but I plan on doing some gaming with lamps on in the back of the room. Should be the only ambient light there is.

With that said, I'm thinking the BW is the way to go, but just want to make sure I shouldn't get the grey screen from Carada. Any thoughts?


----------



## slantsflood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icyjones* /forum/post/20394001
> 
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> After doing a lot of research, I think I have decided on a screen and projector combo.
> 
> I'm going with an epson 8700ub. It will be in a room with complete light control. I'll watch most tv and movies with the lights completely off, but I plan on doing some gaming with lamps on in the back of the room. Should be the only ambient light there is.
> 
> With that said, I'm thinking the BW is the way to go, but just want to make sure I shouldn't get the grey screen from Carada. Any thoughts?



Im in a similar situation. Trying to decide between the bw or the ccw. You can spend countless hours researching the two, and you will change your mind over and over again. Most prefer the bw it seems and when i called carada i had a similar room like yours and they felt the bw would be best. Dont get the gray, ive seen the 8700 on a neutral gain white screen with some lights on and the pic looks great.


----------



## Mike_Stuewe

Order samples, they are free and you will have them in a few days.


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slantsflood* /forum/post/20395470
> 
> 
> Im in a similar situation. Trying to decide between the bw or the ccw. You can spend countless hours researching the two, and you will change your mind over and over again. Most prefer the bw it seems and when i called carada i had a similar room like yours and they felt the bw would be best. Dont get the gray, ive seen the 8700 on a neutral gain white screen with some lights on and the pic looks great.



After just a little browsing I found several mentioned they were using screens with 1.3 gain with their 8700's. Given the specs and actual lumen's, that sounds like the best way to go.

The difference between the Carada CCW and BW is relatively minor yet with the 8700 the BW would probably be the better choice in most situations. especially if you desire low lamp mode etc.


Cheers


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_Stuewe* /forum/post/20395934
> 
> 
> Order samples, they are free and you will have them in a few days.



True,



It's great to have your projector and screen in hand to install together, yet if starting out fresh I would recommend mounting your projector first, then ordering your screen.


This gives you a chance to project images on your wall and play with both size desires and screen material. Most samples are fairly small thus difficult to really tell yet if I remember right Carada sent samples that were close to 11x8 inches etc (I had requested samples from several screen manuf). That's how I ended up with the Carada BW as well.


Cheers


----------



## zax123

Has anyone here had a chance to see both a Carada screen and the new fixed-frame Monoprice screens to be able to compare them? The Monoprice screen looks to be a similar construction quality, I just don't know about the screen material itself compared to Carada (which I was 100% convinced on until Mono came around with screens...).


----------



## EJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zax123* /forum/post/20426392
> 
> 
> Has anyone here had a chance to see both a Carada screen and the new fixed-frame Monoprice screens to be able to compare them? The Monoprice screen looks to be a similar construction quality, I just don't know about the screen material itself compared to Carada (which I was 100% convinced on until Mono came around with screens...).



What are Monoprices "prices" compared to Carada? Carada was so wonderful to deal with and my screen looks new after 9 years, they'll get my business again. Monoprice will have to live with my cable business!


----------



## zax123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EJ* /forum/post/20426682
> 
> 
> What are Monoprices "prices" compared to Carada? Carada was so wonderful to deal with and my screen looks new after 9 years, they'll get my business again. Monoprice will have to live with my cable business!



The screen I'm looking at from Carada is the 128" Criterion 2.35:1 CCW which sells for $866.


The "equivalent" screen from Monoprice is the 130" Fixed-Frame 2.35:1 1.0 gain screen with 8cm velvet border and it sells for $336.


That's a really big difference ($550). Early reports are that the frame on the Monoprice is good quality aluminum, mounting is easy and the screen material is comparable. I understand the service at Carada is great (I've dealt with them)... but service at Monoprice is really good too and they have a no restocking fee refund policy.


I'm torn!


----------



## EJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zax123* /forum/post/20426709
> 
> 
> The screen I'm looking at from Carada is the 128" Criterion 2.35:1 CCW which sells for $866.
> 
> 
> The "equivalent" screen from Monoprice is the 130" Fixed-Frame 2.35:1 1.0 gain screen with 8cm velvet border and it sells for $336.
> 
> 
> That's a really big difference ($550). Early reports are that the frame on the Monoprice is good quality aluminum, mounting is easy and the screen material is comparable. I understand the service at Carada is great (I've dealt with them)... but service at Monoprice is really good too and they have a no restocking fee refund policy.
> 
> 
> I'm torn!



I'd try hard to see a Carada in person so I could compare after I bought monoprice. With those kind of price difference, my customer loyalty would take a backseat!


I have a precision 88" 16:9 CCW. I would have gone criterion, but I bought years before it was available. Things I like about carada


1. velvet trim

2. frame

3. screen material is wrinkle-free.

4. My dad has the 96" version for 7 years...same trouble-free experience.


With all that being said, I'd roll the dice with monoprice. Too much money to leave on the table!


Good luck.


----------



## zax123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EJ* /forum/post/20426866
> 
> 
> I'd try hard to see a Carada in person so I could compare after I bought monoprice. With those kind of price difference, my customer loyalty would take a backseat!
> 
> 
> I have a precision 88" 16:9 CCW. I would have gone criterion, but I bought years before it was available. Things I like about carada
> 
> 
> 1. velvet trim
> 
> 2. frame
> 
> 3. screen material is wrinkle-free.
> 
> 4. My dad has the 96" version for 7 years...same trouble-free experience.
> 
> 
> With all that being said, I'd roll the dice with monoprice. Too much money to leave on the table!
> 
> 
> Good luck.



Thanks EJ,


Yeah I agree, it is a lot of money, and from the few reviews I've read the aluminum frame is of solid construction, the velvet is as "black-hole" as Carada and the material is wrinkle-free. I would imagine that once I hang it, it'll just sit there nicely forever.


Here goes nothing...


----------



## barryww

Quote:

Originally Posted by *barryww* 
Just got a Masquerade CIH and very happy with it - a breeze to setup and a delight to watch films on!

One question I have though - is it possible to reset the default aspect settings on the remote control? The 4:3 and 16:9 buttons give a wider aspect than they should so I have to jog to get them to the correct size. It would be nice if the buttons could 'learn' the correct positions.

Thanks for any help anyone can give.


A follow up on my previous post - Carada have been superb in solving this problem (caused by the difference in voltage between US/UK). Rex at Carada deserves a special mention.

All I can say is that I know I took a big gamble in shipping an expensive item across the Atlantic and keeping my fingers crossed all would be well but I wouldn't hesitate in ordering anything from these guys in the future - service as it should be and a quality product.


----------



## slantsflood

Was wondering if any epson users wanted to chime in on their experiences with either a ccw or bw. Are you guys happy with your results?


----------



## EJ

I am not an Epson user, but I've had an 88" precision CCW screen for 7 years. First used with an 800 lumen 720p Panasonic, then a 2000 lumen 720p Panasonic and now a 1000 lumen Sony vw60.(1080p SXRD)


I have been thrilled with the image on all 3. Of course I have a small enough screen where brightness is never an issue.


----------



## milacqua

Quote:

Originally Posted by *slantsflood* 
Was wondering if any epson users wanted to chime in on their experiences with either a ccw or bw. Are you guys happy with your results?
I suppose it depends on the model Epson. Mine is the 6500ub, 1080p which I shoot on a 106" BW Carada. I read reviews here and at other sites and contacted screen manufacturers. The people at Carada were the most responsive and helpful (that said a lot about their customer service right there). I gave them, throw distance, lighting, seating, etc. and they recommended the 106" BW. I must say that I could not be more pleased with this set up. Of course, I have had the unit professionally calibrated since and that made a world of difference too.


Carada makes a quality screen at a fair price and their service can't be beat. Depending on the Epson model and the factors important to you, as well as those I mentioned above, I'm sure you will be pleased with the Carada.


----------



## slantsflood

has anyone out there gone from a 1.0 gain white screen to a ccw? I think i saw somewhere that the gain on a ccw was actually .7 and was just wondering if you noticed a drop in brightness


----------



## mariokrt64

CIH with Mitsu HC6800 and Carada Brilliant 2:35


THis was posted in the HC6800 forum, as well, but I thought here would be more appropriate.


I have been playing with the CIH feature of the 6800 (on my 16:9 Elite screen) and it works very good..thay it has wet my apetite that a 2.35:1 screen may be in my future. I have been looking at a Carada Brilliant white, 120 in diagonal, 2.35:1 and would like to have the board input...


I wonder if a 120 in diagonal would provide a bright enough picture with my 6800 in low lamp or if I would need to go to the next lower size which is the 112 in. I would prefer the 120 in since it would yield (47 in image height) close to (similar size image as my current 16:9...49 in height) when watching that format material....which I find suitable for my viewing environment.....


Anyone has a setup with the 6800 and the 120 or 112 in Carada brilliant white that cares to coment.....


Thanks in advance....


----------



## mariokrt64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mariokrt64* /forum/post/20475949
> 
> 
> CIH with Mitsu HC6800 and Carada Brilliant 2:35
> 
> 
> THis was posted in the HC6800 forum, as well, but I thought here would be more appropriate.
> 
> 
> I have been playing with the CIH feature of the 6800 (on my 16:9 Elite screen) and it works very good..thay it has wet my apetite that a 2.35:1 screen may be in my future. I have been looking at a Carada Brilliant white, 120 in diagonal, 2.35:1 and would like to have the board input...
> 
> 
> I wonder if a 120 in diagonal would provide a bright enough picture with my 6800 in low lamp or if I would need to go to the next lower size which is the 112 in. I would prefer the 120 in since it would yield (47 in image height) close to (similar size image as my current 16:9...49 in height) when watching that format material....which I find suitable for my viewing environment.....
> 
> 
> Anyone has a setup with the 6800 and the 120 or 112 in Carada brilliant white that cares to coment.....
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance....



Aren't there any takers??


----------



## Sherardp

I know Carada listens in on the forum so here's my wish list. Can you come out with a new screen material with a slightly higher gain, something around 1.8 or so. Allow it to be interchangeable with with your current frames ( guessing that means it has the snaps on the back). No hot spotting or those other issues some screens may have.


My BW is great, but I want something with a tad more pop when paired with my RS10. Maybe I'm bored with LCOS technology and should seek DLP and see how that goes. The image looks great, but at the 1K hr mark, I have to run my JVC in High lamp. The added screen gain would be nice.


Am I on the right path or should I seek other options?


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sherardp* /forum/post/20643657
> 
> 
> I know Carada listens in on the forum so here's my wish list. Can you come out with a new screen material with a slightly higher gain, something around 1.8 or so. Allow it to be interchangeable with with your current frames ( guessing that means it has the snaps on the back). No hot spotting or those other issues some screens may have.
> 
> 
> My BW is great, but I want something with a tad more pop when paired with my RS10. Maybe I'm bored with LCOS technology and should seek DLP and see how that goes. The image looks great, but at the 1K hr mark, I have to run my JVC in High lamp. The added screen gain would be nice.
> 
> 
> Am I on the right path or should I seek other options?



I'll add in...

*Carada wish list:*


1. 1.8 gain screen

2. acoustically transparent (AT) screen

4. 4-way masking system



Mike


----------



## doublewing11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EJ* /forum/post/20426866
> 
> 
> I'd try hard to see a Carada in person so I could compare after I bought monoprice. *With those kind of price difference, my customer loyalty would take a backseat!*
> 
> 
> With all that being said, I'd roll the dice with monoprice. Too much money to leave on the table!
> 
> .



With this mentality, not too many years left until most of us will either be speaking "Cantonese.........or shining Chinese businessmen' shoes".










I'm willing to pay a few bucks more to keep this country a float............ie. purchase "made in the USA" products.


----------



## doublewing11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/20648546
> 
> 
> I'll add in...
> 
> *Carada wish list:*
> 
> 
> 1. 1.8 gain screen
> *2. acoustically transparent (AT) screen
> 
> 4. 4-way masking system*
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



How about AT 4-way masking!


----------



## zax123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doublewing11* /forum/post/20666470
> 
> 
> With this mentality, not too many years left until most of us will either be speaking "Cantonese.........or shining Chinese businessmen' shoes".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to pay a few bucks more to keep this country a float............ie. purchase "made in the USA" products.



And yet, Monoprice screens are bought from Grandview, a Canadian company...


----------



## doublewing11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zax123* /forum/post/20668210
> 
> 
> And yet, Monoprice screens are bought from Grandview, a Canadian company...



While using the transitive property.................imported from a land far, far, away..............漢字


----------



## oldduffer

I've got a 126" 1:78 BW and am extremely pleased ........................ BUT



How about an *AT* replacement screen as well!


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doublewing11* /forum/post/20666485
> 
> 
> How about AT 4-way masking!



Of course.


Mike


----------



## starmartyr

Just wanted to chime in as well. I'm trying to get an official Carada thread going over on the Blu-ray forum as well. I really like this company, and have decided to give them my business for my first screen - I just ordered a 128" Criterion 2.35:1 in Brilliant White. I researched and considered many other brands, all while projecting my Panny 4k onto a primer painted screen of the same dimensions to test. I just could not find a better combination of features, price, service, shipping, and reputation as Carada offers.


My input about what they could consider doing would be the following:


I feel they could do better with their CCW. I wish it was thicker like the BW; and actually having it be as close to 1.0 gain as possible would be nice. Then instead of having two fairly similar material types, they could really just have one good unity gain material that is nice and thick. Then possibly one or two higher gain screens above that, and then their high contrast screen offering. Although I think most people would agree they could stand to go a bit lighter on their grey material.


Add those to the AT material idea, and 4 way masking system and they would really have nearly every solution covered. That would really take them to the next level!










Their Masquerade system is really impressive, although it is still a fair bit out of my range. I can't really see spending more than my screen and projector put together just to completely black out the grey bars.. curtains work well enough I think, comparatively. Maybe someday when I'm rolling in dough I could justify it, but even then, there are more high end solutions one would probably want to show off at that point. Ah well, it's more a case of an awkward price point than anything I think.


Anyway so far I do really like this company and hope they continue to do what they do best.


I'll have to post my impressions once I have my screen up. Compared to a white primer painted screen I'm sure it will be great, but I'll try to be objective!


----------



## KJSmitty

^^^^^^^^Congrats!!


I think the BW will be a perfect combo for your 4000. Definitely check back in with your customer opinion etc.


Have fun!


----------



## starmartyr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KJSmitty* /forum/post/20725672
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^Congrats!!
> 
> 
> I think the BW will be a perfect combo for your 4000. Definitely check back in with your customer opinion etc.
> 
> 
> Have fun!



Thanks, will do!!


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starmartyr* /forum/post/20729019
> 
> 
> Thanks, will do!!



Greetings,


I was just wasting time doing a little surfing and checked out your gallery. Very nice work/equipment and pictures etc in your basement! Your comment in your signature block made me laugh on the "picking a house given possible theater space" etc... LOL, that is sooooo true for many of us I am sure..







We moved two years ago and the wife knew from the get-go that if the house did not have a dedicated/good media room it wouldn't make the cut! Your basement definitely has a good floor plan for several great living areas.


Your blackout curtains for the open floor/wall area will be nice - and provide some good acoustic action as well. You could also build a wall with two pocket or French doors etc.?


Do the white supports for the drop ceiling above your screen area bother you during movies? I struggled with that at a previous home/theater. I left it all white due to knowing we would only be in the house a relatively short period. I wanted so much to paint the entire area black but the then new spouse was not as accommodating to my theater needs as she is now near 17 years later..










Anyway, just wanted to comment on a great job of setting up your space. Great colors, decorating etc - love the large couch.


Now to keep it on topic,,,, Has your Carada BW screen arrived yet?











Cheers


----------



## starmartyr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KJSmitty* /forum/post/20770641
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> I was just wasting time doing a little surfing and checked out your gallery. Very nice work/equipment and pictures etc in your basement! Your comment in your signature block made me laugh on the "picking a house given possible theater space" etc... LOL, that is sooooo true for many of us I am sure..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We moved two years ago and the wife knew from the get-go that if the house did not have a dedicated/good media room it wouldn't make the cut! Your basement definitely has a good floor plan for several great living areas.
> 
> 
> Your blackout curtains for the open floor/wall area will be nice - and provide some good acoustic action as well. You could also build a wall with two pocket or French doors etc.?
> 
> 
> Do the white supports for the drop ceiling above your screen area bother you during movies? I struggled with that at a previous home/theater. I left it all white due to knowing we would only be in the house a relatively short period. I wanted so much to paint the entire area black but the then new spouse was not as accommodating to my theater needs as she is now near 17 years later..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to comment on a great job of setting up your space. Great colors, decorating etc - love the large couch.
> 
> 
> Now to keep it on topic,,,, Has your Carada BW screen arrived yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers



Hi Smitty!


Thanks for all the nice comments and feedback! I get a great amount of inspiration from just looking through other people's galleries. That is a great feature of the Blu-ray forum, the gallery layout is great. It's more about threads here at AVS, but still great to read through and search out pics of people's gear and everything.


About my sig - lol, you gave me a laugh just thinking about it - I know that I frustrated one realtor to no end with my demands for good basement space! Definitely worth it though, there aren't many socks left on when people get a demo of the room










Most of my friends/family keep wondering how it could get any better.. I shake my head at them and say, "You have no idea how much better it can get!!" Some peoples' setups are truly insane. I'm just trying to get to a point where I'm really happy with it, unfortunately the addiction has taken hold though!










To answer your questions, I did consider building a wall but I didn't want to make too many of my modifications permanent. I can actually tear down everything, paint, and have it back to exactly how it was before. I know I won't be here forever, and a dedicated room lowers the value of a house overall. For now the curtains should suffice. I don't mind filling the whole room or house with sound, it's too late to soundproof anyway.


As far as the white grid, it doesn't bother me too much. I wrapped those front tiles in old black-out curtains, which worked great but was fairly time consuming. I wasn't sure if I wanted to do the whole rest of the room - but then I recently found a supplier that carries black theater tiles, so I'll likely put those in the whole theater area. Apparently you can get black grid covers, but I can't find them here in Canada, and they are too expensive to ship. Either way it doesn't reflect that much, and doesn't really bother me so I don't think I'll paint it - too much hassle for too little return.


*So! On to topic.* I did get my screen. BUT it was mangled!! The stupid Fed-Ex international handlers really did a number on it. Holes in the box, one end of the box crushed, even the black hole trim was rubbed through in several places! So Rex @ Carada is filing a claim with Fed-Ex and has already shipped another one. I believe they specially packaged this second one so it will hold up better if it's treated so roughly again. They package them pretty well anyway and apparently rarely have problems, but it could be that someone at one of the depots closer to me beat it up. So we'll see what happens in another 6-7 days. Service at Carada has been great though! I'll keep updating as things happen.


----------



## mgkdragn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doublewing11* /forum/post/20666470
> 
> 
> With this mentality, not too many years left until most of us will either be speaking "Cantonese.........or shining Chinese businessmen' shoes".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to pay a few bucks more to keep this country a float............ie. purchase "made in the USA" products.



Yep .. I won't slam monoprice, but it is worth something to buy USA .. yes, it's going to cost more .. yes, the quality may be close .. but there is a certain degree of satisfaction a citizen gets with USA goods ..


My Carada 110" BW Criterion has been hanging now for about 4 years, and it's flawless .. since a good screen is one of the few things that you really don't need to worry about upgrading, it's a great investment .. and I have no doubt I could change screen materials with Carada and the new material would snap right into my frame ..


If I only had the dinero for the Masquerade ...


----------



## Sherardp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgkdragn* /forum/post/20774708
> 
> 
> Yep .. I won't slam monoprice, but it is worth something to buy USA .. yes, it's going to cost more .. yes, the quality may be close .. but there is a certain degree of satisfaction a citizen gets with USA goods ..
> 
> 
> My Carada 110" BW Criterion has been hanging now for about 4 years, and it's flawless .. since a good screen is one of the few things that you really don't need to worry about upgrading, it's a great investment .. and I have no doubt I could change screen materials with Carada and the new material would snap right into my frame ..
> 
> 
> If I only had the dinero for the Masquerade ...



I share those exact same thoughts with you my friend. Would love the masking system as well. Had my screen shipped out here to Japan and it has been awesome.


----------



## rgathright

How good will the Carada BW work with 3D??


----------



## KJSmitty

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rgathright* 
How good will the Carada BW work with 3D??
Can't believe we didn't have any 3D ops /users chime in..


My PJ is 2D yet I would think the BW would work great for 3D projectors. Given that 3D and typical glasses tend to darken the image the extra gain of the BW would be beneficial etc..


----------



## goodsonr

Hi All


Just wanted to add my voice to the chorus of those praising Carada customer service.


When I was looking to buy a screen I had asked the forum what you get by paying more for Carada versus some others. The answer was ... "service". Since I do care about after-sales service I went with Carada.


Well, I did have problem with the screen they sent me and Rex really came through, doing whatever was needed to ensure that I was happy with my purchase (even some options I thought were overly generous on their part!!).


In the end, I'm totally happy and super-impressed with Carada service. They (Rex) really have been one of the best companies I've ever dealt with when it comes to making sure they have a satisfied customer.


10 thumbs up.


ron


----------



## AV Science sales 1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goodsonr* /forum/post/21100102
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> 
> Just wanted to add my voice to the chorus of those praising Carada customer service.
> 
> 
> When I was looking to buy a screen I had asked the forum what you get by paying more for Carada versus some others. The answer was ... "service". Since I do care about after-sales service I went with Carada.
> 
> 
> Well, I did have problem with the screen they sent me and Rex really came through, doing whatever was needed to ensure that I was happy with my purchase (even some options I thought were overly generous on their part!!).
> 
> 
> In the end, I'm totally happy and super-impressed with Carada service. They (Rex) really have been one of the best companies I've ever dealt with when it comes to making sure they have a satisfied customer.
> 
> 
> 10 thumbs up.
> 
> 
> ron



Them along with other reputable screen manufacturers set themselves apart by their customer service. I just recently had two issues come up, one with a Black Diamond screen and one with a Firehawk Screen. both were handled professionally and promptly. In both cases, they were more concerned about a happy customer as opposed to a dollar figure. Same with Carada, they provide an amazing service after screen has been purchased.


Benito


----------



## Jive Turkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV Science sales 1* /forum/post/21100195
> 
> 
> Them along with other reputable screen manufacturers set themselves apart by their customer service. I just recently had two issues come up, one with a Black Diamond screen and one with a Firehawk Screen. both were handled professionally and promptly. In both cases, they were more concerned about a happy customer as opposed to a dollar figure. Same with Carada, they provide an amazing service after screen has been purchased.
> 
> 
> Benito



Hmmmm...being a Carada thread, one has to hear a little bit of a sales pitch for non-Carada screens going on here. I'm a big AVS fan, I bought my projector from you guys, but let's be a little less obvious please.


----------



## Jive Turkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgkdragn* /forum/post/20774708
> 
> 
> 
> If I only had the dinero for the Masquerade ...



Now that Carada has sold a zillion Masquerade's by now (







), the economies of scale should kick in soon, don't you think? When it's $1,500, I'm all in. Till then, my DIY manual setup will have to do.


A dude can dream, can't he?


----------



## effdbee

Hi, new to avsforum but relied on y'all to build my HT. Have the brand new Panny AE7000 installed and about to order a Precision BW 118". Going with BW as my theater dimensions are 13'by 33' w/ seating @ 13', not a wide angle and want to experience the best 3D the AE7000 can offer. BTW I am running Hsu: 11 satellites, the HSU MBM and the HSU HLS-15 sub (11.2) based on great things I read here and elsewhere, powered by an Onkyo 807. Any advice is welcome. I will gladly share experience and results.


----------



## frontside720

Here's my question...


Sony projector VPL-VW95ES 3D

Ambient Light 20% of time

Dark 80% of time


Looking for 110" screen.


Recomendations?


I want to be able to put the hockey game on with the lights on 20% of the time. Watch movies or tv 80% of the time in controlled environment.


----------



## EJ

I think much of the answer lies in how much light you mean by "ambient". I often watch sports and tv with my over head lights at about 70% with my VPL-VW60, but any higher starts to look washed out, and that's on a comparatively small 88" CCW precision screen.


----------



## HogPilot

Things have been a little quiet around here - is Carada working on a new product at all? I can hope that at some point they will introduce some sort of CIH AT screen/masking solution, but I think that's just a pipe dream. If anyone could do it right for the right price, it would be Carada!


----------



## cbaseuser

I think Carada should offer a high power/high gain solution. With all the 3D projectors hitting the market (as well as people who just want a high gain screen), it just seems logical.


----------



## Sherardp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbaseuser* /forum/post/21270406
> 
> 
> I think Carada should offer a high power/high gain solution. With all the 3D projectors hitting the market (as well as people who just want a high gain screen), it just seems logical.



Agreed, still love my current Criterion screen. Also hoping they would come out with higher gain screen material. Something that can be retrofitted in the frame without having to replace the entire thing.


----------



## jmoakk

I just got my first carada screen. I'm having an issue with one of the top frame buttons being off by about an inch. I'm unable to strech this one button far enough for me to snap it into place. all of the other buttons are already snapped down. Anyone else have this issue? The screen droops down without this button.


----------



## EJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmoakk* /forum/post/21293744
> 
> 
> I just got my first carada screen. I'm having an issue with one of the top frame buttons being off by about an inch. I'm unable to strech this one button far enough for me to snap it into place. all of the other buttons are already snapped down. Anyone else have this issue? The screen droops down without this button.



All I can suggest is to call Carada. I've never seen customer service done so well. The bottom line is that they'll make it right.


----------



## 0ctane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EJ* /forum/post/21293861
> 
> 
> All I can suggest is to call Carada. I've never seen customer service done so well. The bottom line is that they'll make it right.



Agreed. Before that, you might try unsnapping a few buttons around the trouble spot, and complete the fastening from a different location (ie a few inches/feet away).


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmoakk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got my first carada screen. I'm having an issue with one of the top frame buttons being off by about an inch. I'm unable to strech this one button far enough for me to snap it into place. all of the other buttons are already snapped down. Anyone else have this issue? The screen droops down without this button.



Could you happen to have the frame sides reversed or fabric screen rotated/upside down as in 180 degrees off? Been awhile since I installed mine thus don't remember if having either frame or screen "put together wrong" is even possible.


Either way - as mentioned, Carada will make it right, quickly..


----------



## Sherardp

Some of the snaps may seem off you have to stretch the material. Try to do so without damaging the screen material though.


----------



## Chrisx510




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HogPilot* /forum/post/21268198
> 
> 
> Things have been a little quiet around here - is Carada working on a new product at all? I can hope that at some point they will introduce some sort of CIH AT screen/masking solution, but I think that's just a pipe dream. If anyone could do it right for the right price, it would be Carada!



I'm in the same dream! I'm currently using a Carada screen but will be selling my A/V gear off soon. I'll be doing another theater in my new house. I planned on going with a Carada CIH Masking System but an AT screen will work best for my setup so I'll be forced to go with someone else unless Carada surprises us.


A lot of people love Carada. They make a great product IMO. The only thing they lack is not having an AT screen in their lineup of great products. If they can do some AT materials and even some manual masking panels for some of those who don't have the money for a motorized system they would be set!


Dear David Giles bring AT Screens to the Carada!


----------



## Jive Turkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chrisx510* /forum/post/21297788
> 
> 
> I'm in the same dream! I'm currently using a Carada screen but will be selling my A/V gear off soon. I'll be doing another theater in my new house. I planned on going with a Carada CIH Masking System but an AT screen will work best for my setup so I'll be forced to go with someone else unless Carada surprises us.
> 
> 
> A lot of people love Carada. They make a great product IMO. The only thing they lack is not having an AT screen in their lineup of great products. If they can do some AT materials and even some manual masking panels for some of those who don't have the money for a motorized system they would be set!
> 
> 
> Dear David Giles bring AT Screens to the Carada!



As a Carada screen owner, I too wish they had a masking product less expensive than the Masquerade. Till then, I've got a manual DIY system that does the job very well, with not a lot of effort or money. Search the DIY screen forum for "my latest masking trial" if interested.


----------



## Brunnerboy

Precision or Criterion? I have about 64" in height to work with. Based on the specs, should I get a 114" Criterion BW or a 118" Precision BW.


The facts:

Room: Complete light control

Projector: Epson 7500ub

Seating: 1st row: 11 feet 2nd row: 17.5 feet

Room Color: A very dark midnight blue


Does the beveled frame make that big of a difference? I'm going to have black curtains on each side of the screen.


----------



## MarkMac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brunnerboy* /forum/post/21303063
> 
> 
> Precision or Criterion?...
> 
> Does the beveled frame make that big of a difference? I'm going to have black curtains on each side of the screen.



I went with a Precision frame in order to eek out a couple more inches of screen size, but I sometimes wish I had ordered a Criterion because of its beveled frame. While the beveled screen is a little nicer looking, I have it on a black wall, so it really isn't that noticeable. The reason I sometimes wish for the beveled frame is because the Precision screen casts small shadows onto the left and right sides of the screen when the lights in my theater are turned up. I have no ceiling lighting in the room, but I have wall sconces on the left and right walls. When the lights are on, the light from my forward-most sconces actually creates a small (about 1" wide) shadow on either side of the screen. With a beveled screen, this wouldn't be an issue.


Again, no problems when the lights are out, but when I'm watching TV (sports, etc.) and want the lights on, it always bugs me a bit.


This may not be an issue, though, depending on where your lights are located.


----------



## 0ctane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brunnerboy* /forum/post/21303063
> 
> 
> Does the beveled frame make that big of a difference? I'm going to have black curtains on each side of the screen.



If you are mounting the projector above the top of the screen (or below the bottom I guess) then it will make a difference since the non-bevelled one will cast a shadow.


I love my bevels. Looks classy.


----------



## Brunnerboy

Thanks for the help!


I took a 2x4 and attached it to the wall with command strips to see what shadows may show up. Looks like it would make a pretty strong shadow with my sconces as well.


Looks like it's the 114 criterion for me!


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brunnerboy* /forum/post/21311725
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> 
> I took a 2x4 and attached it to the wall with command strips to see what shadows may show up. Looks like it would make a pretty strong shadow with my sconces as well.
> 
> 
> Looks like it's the 114 criterion for me!



That was a great idea/test!


With my ceiling mounted PJ and side sconces I had the same issue - went with the Criterion. Couldn't be happier. Great looking and very rigid - keeps the screen stretched perfectly.


Cheers


----------



## KBMAN

yes, the precision does cast shadows, but ALL of my viewing is in the dark so it doesn't matter....what matters is that I have a slightly bigger screen than what the Criterion would have done for me (two light sconces in between the screen)....YMMV. BTW I have the BW 115" and love it!


----------



## MadMyers

I'm confused by UMR's "accucal front projection screen report" where he indicates the Brilliant White is "mostly color neutral" and didn't mark it as "recommended". Perhaps someone can help me interpret the data?


For the Brilliant White, we got


On Axis Max. xy = 0.006

On Axis Avg. xy = 0.002

Off Axis Max. xy = 0.006

Off Axis Avg. xy = 0.003


However, the Solar HD (which was marked as recommended) was


On Axis Max. xy = 0.004 (0.006)

On Axis Avg. xy = 0.002 (0.002)

Off Axis Max. xy = 0.006 (0.006)

Off Axis Avg. xy = 0.003 (0.003)


[Update: number is parenthesis is for BW]


Which doesn't seem all that different to me. If the averages are the same, but BW has a worse max, that must also means that BW also has a better "best" (otherwise the average would be the same!).


Any thoughts on this?


... Altan


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MadMyers* /forum/post/21427868
> 
> 
> I'm confused by UMR's "accucal front projection screen report" where he indicates the Brilliant White is "mostly color neutral" and didn't mark it as "recommended". Perhaps someone can help me interpret the data?
> 
> 
> For the Brilliant White, we got
> 
> 
> On Axis Max. xy = 0.006
> 
> On Axis Avg. xy = 0.002
> 
> Off Axis Max. xy = 0.006
> 
> Off Axis Avg. xy = 0.003
> 
> 
> However, the Solar HD (which was marked as recommended) was
> 
> 
> On Axis Max. xy = 0.004 (0.006)
> 
> On Axis Avg. xy = 0.002 (0.002)
> 
> Off Axis Max. xy = 0.006 (0.006)
> 
> Off Axis Avg. xy = 0.003 (0.003)
> 
> 
> [Update: number is parenthesis is for BW]
> 
> 
> Which doesn't seem all that different to me. If the averages are the same, but BW has a worse max, that must also means that BW also has a better "best" (otherwise the average would be the same!).
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> ... Altan



It is not recommended because the gain they promised was not there and it offered less than stellar color. I see no reason to purchase this over the Classic Cinema White.


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr* /forum/post/21437241
> 
> 
> It is not recommended because the gain they promised was not there and it offered less than stellar color. I see no reason to purchase this over the Classic Cinema White.



Where can one find this "Report?"


Thanks


----------



## Terence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KJSmitty* /forum/post/21439816
> 
> 
> Where can one find this "Report?"
> 
> 
> Thanks


 http://accucalhd.com/documents/accuc...een_report.pdf


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Terence* /forum/post/0



Thanks.


----------



## mmarki

Stupid question, is there a top and bottom of the screen material? I guess I didn't pay attention when I put the screen together last week. I just came across the instructions when I was cleaning and I see the top of the screen should have been labeled with a "T" I dont remember seeing that, so I am wondering if I put it together upside down. I don't have anyone around to help me take it down until the weekend.


----------



## Rex Bittle

Hi mmarki,


There isn't an orientation to the material that requires it to be turned one way or the other. We mark a top and bottom based on how we snap each screen. In a couple of sizes and aspect ratios it makes a difference in the snap pattern but most of the time they are mirrored on each side and it doesn't matter.


In the end, if the material is flat all around the frame, everything is fine the way you have it. You would be able to easily see if something wasn't working.


Let me know if I can help you further mmarki.


----------



## mmarki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rex Bittle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi mmarki,
> 
> 
> There isn't an orientation to the material that requires it to be turned one way or the other. We mark a top and bottom based on how we snap each screen. In a couple of sizes and aspect ratios it makes a difference in the snap pattern but most of the time they are mirrored on each side and it doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> In the end, if the material is flat all around the frame, everything is fine the way you have it. You would be able to easily see if something wasn't working.
> 
> 
> Let me know if I can help you further mmarki.



Thanks Rex! Everything is fine with screen. Flat all around the frame. This is my second screen from Carada, the first one was a 92 BW that was great. Now we have a 106 BW and love it. My Sony 95 looks great on it, in 2d and 3d.


----------



## denm316

I have been in the initial planning stages for a home theater. I really want to go with Carada for the screen.


Now I know they don't make AT screens, just curious is there that much lost if I was to put the three front speakers behind a non-AT screen like a Carada.


Just curious, thanks for the help.

-Dennis


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *denm316* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have been in the initial planning stages for a home theater. I really want to go with Carada for the screen.
> 
> 
> Now I know they don't make AT screens, just curious is there that much lost if I was to put the three front speakers behind a non-AT screen like a Carada.
> 
> 
> Just curious, thanks for the help.
> 
> -Dennis



Yes,

It would be like placing them behind a very thick piece of plastic/vinyl.


----------



## CrocDoc

I need some help understanding this article:

http://accucalhd.com/documents/accuc...een_report.pdf 


I think I will call Carada and see if they can explain. Something seems really strange that their Classic Cinema White rates at .97 gain while the "Brilliant White" screen rates at only 1.03 gain. Isn't the "Brilliant White" going to be noticeably brighter than the Classic Cinema? If you read on page 9 "Test Conditions" it says this in paragraph 2:


"The Carada Classic Cinema White screen used in these tests is the screen installed in this theater. All other screen materials in these tests were samples from Da-Lite. Screen gain measurements could be influenced by the screen samples not being tensioned like the Carada. Multiple at-tempts were made to position the sample to keep the sample flat in the area being measured. All screen samples were taped to the Carada screen for measurement. Only one screen sample was used for each screen material tested. None of the samples appeared to be damaged."


If I put the "Brilliant White" next to the "Classic Cinema" then I shouldn't see a difference in brightness because according to this report there is only a 0.06 difference in on axis gain between them.


Check out this review:
http://www.projectorreviews.com/cara...16x9/index.php 

Make note to read under "Screen Brightness"...


Let me know what you think.

Thanks.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CrocDoc* /forum/post/21508365
> 
> 
> I need some help understanding this article:
> 
> http://accucalhd.com/documents/accuc...een_report.pdf
> 
> 
> I think I will call Carada and see if they can explain. Something seems really strange that their Classic Cinema White rates at .97 gain while the "Brilliant White" screen rates at only 1.03 gain. Isn't the "Brilliant White" going to be noticeably brighter than the Classic Cinema? If you read on page 9 "Test Conditions" it says this in paragraph 2:
> 
> 
> "The Carada Classic Cinema White screen used in these tests is the screen installed in this theater. All other screen materials in these tests were samples from Da-Lite. Screen gain measurements could be influenced by the screen samples not being tensioned like the Carada. Multiple at-tempts were made to position the sample to keep the sample flat in the area being measured. All screen samples were taped to the Carada screen for measurement. Only one screen sample was used for each screen material tested. None of the samples appeared to be damaged."
> 
> 
> If I put the "Brilliant White" next to the "Classic Cinema" then I shouldn't see a difference in brightness because according to this report there is only a 0.06 difference in on axis gain between them.
> 
> 
> Check out this review:
> http://www.projectorreviews.com/cara...16x9/index.php
> 
> Make note to read under "Screen Brightness"...
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think.
> 
> Thanks.



Per your link above...

*Brilliant White*


> Quote:
> This is not an accurate method of measure for several reasons, but the numbers yielded a gain of just under *1.3.*


----------



## CrocDoc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/21511671
> 
> 
> Per your link above...
> 
> *Brilliant White*



Now you can see why I am confused. I don't think projectorreviews #'s were very accurate (as they say). But don't understand how the article (First Link) can say there is not really any difference between the CCS and the BW


----------



## domingos38

i had a sample of the BW 1.4 from Carada and a sample from Elite's CineWhite 1.1 Gain and DID NOT NOTICE ANY DIFERENCE when projecting the same image on both samples side by side


----------



## CrocDoc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domingos38* /forum/post/21512207
> 
> 
> i had a sample of the BW 1.4 from Carada and a sample from Elite's CineWhite 1.1 Gain and DID NOT NOTICE ANY DIFERENCE when projecting the same image on both samples side by side



This info helps answer the question. So it sounds like the BW is closer to 1.1 gain than 1.4...


----------



## R Harkness




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CrocDoc* /forum/post/21512329
> 
> 
> This info helps answer the question. So it sounds like the BW is closer to 1.1 gain than 1.4...



That seems to be the consensus of people who have measured it.

The Classic Cinema White still measures lower gain than the BW material.


I have samples of the CCW and the BW, and also a full screen of the BW material, and the BW material is noticeably brighter with projected images than the CCW. (Not a lot brighter, but noticeably to be sure).


The BW material is absolutely terrific screen material, easily one of my favorites, when used in the appropriate application (e.g. best in a light controlled room).


----------



## CrocDoc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R Harkness* /forum/post/21512715
> 
> 
> That seems to be the consensus of people who have measured it.
> 
> The Classic Cinema White still measures lower gain than the BW material.
> 
> 
> I have samples of the CCW and the BW, and also a full screen of the BW material, and the BW material is noticeably brighter with projected images than the CCW. (Not a lot brighter, but noticeably to be sure).
> 
> 
> The BW material is absolutely terrific screen material, easily one of my favorites, when used in the appropriate application (e.g. best in a light controlled room).



I would expect the BW to be brighter than the CCW. It wouldn't be worth the price premium if it wasn't different. Curious, what screens did you compare the BW with before deciding on it? I have a light controlled basement and will be using the Epson 5010 and want the brightest 2D/3D I can get on a 126 16.9 at a 12 ½ ft throw. I really like Carada. Especially the customer service.


----------



## akrauss

Hi all. Three somewhat related questions:


1) *Screen Choice* - I have had my 5010e projector running for a few weeks and am ready for a screen. I have a fully light controlled room (approx. 20 x 22), but not a "bat cave." White ceiling , dark blue walls on three sides and yellow on the front (was previously kids playroom). Throw distance is approx. 11 1/2 feet, with ceiling mount. I can not move the projector any further back, b/c the ceiling pitches down at a fairly extreme angle. I havent measured my viewing angle cone, but it is not extreme on either side. I have projector in eco mode and either normal or living room. I was considering a 102 inch Carada BW. Spoke to Rex at Carada today and he suggested I go with the Classic, as he felt the BW would be too bright at the cost of black level. It seems like a number of people in the Epson forum, have the Carada BW paired with this projector, although many have greater screen size and throw distance. I would appreciate any comments as to appropriate screen for my situation and specifically if anyone who has the BW in a similar set up is happy. I note that a number of reviews have reported that the BW is not actually 1.4 gain, so perhaps I should go with the BW and be done ?


2) *Image Uniformity Issues* - I am unable to get a properly justified 16:9 image. I know a few others have reported this problem and some were fixed by adjusting the level of the projector. I tried for over an hour and couldnt fix it. As noted above, I am currently projecting onto a painted paneled wall. Projector is ceiling mounted and I am using a fair amount of V&H lens shift. I have the peerless UNV geared ceiling mount. When I project an approx. 103 inch image (almost maxed out in size), my measurements are as follows: Height - 50 5/8 inches (left side), 49 5/8 inches (right side) & Length - 89 3/8 inches (bottom), 90 5/8 inches top. If I zoom out to max size I get the following measurements: 51 5/8 inches (left), 50 5/8 inches (right) & 91 1/2 inches (bottom), 92 7/8 inches (top). I am pulling my hair out trying to fix this ! Could someone please walk me through a possible fix. Could it be my wall ? If so, should I wait until I get my screen up and stop driving myself crazy now ? Although, if its the wall, wouldnt that carry through to the screen, unless I start using shims ? How do I determine if projector is precisely level, when ceiling mounted ? Also, as the projector surface does not appear entirely flat, where would I even lay the level ?


3) Question related to both of the above - Given the limitations on my projected image size and the image uniformity issues, I was considering the Carada 102" which has a viewing area of 88.9 inches by 50 inches. This way, I can be confident I wont end up being unable to fill the screen, although I might have overscan onto the frame. Does this approach make sense ?


Thanks as always to all for the great info !


----------



## CrocDoc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akrauss* /forum/post/21559217
> 
> 
> Hi all. Three somewhat related questions:
> 
> 
> 1) *Screen Choice* - I have had my 5010e projector running for a few weeks and am ready for a screen. I have a fully light controlled room (approx. 20 x 22), but not a "bat cave." White ceiling , dark blue walls on three sides and yellow on the front (was previously kids playroom). Throw distance is approx. 11 1/2 feet, with ceiling mount. I can not move the projector any further back, b/c the ceiling pitches down at a fairly extreme angle. I havent measured my viewing angle cone, but it is not extreme on either side. I have projector in eco mode and either normal or living room. I was considering a 102 inch Carada BW. Spoke to Rex at Carada today and he suggested I go with the Classic, as he felt the BW would be too bright at the cost of black level. It seems like a number of people in the Epson forum, have the Carada BW paired with this projector, although many have greater screen size and throw distance. I would appreciate any comments as to appropriate screen for my situation and specifically if anyone who has the BW in a similar set up is happy. I note that a number of reviews have reported that the BW is not actually 1.4 gain, so perhaps I should go with the BW and be done ?
> 
> 
> 2) *Image Uniformity Issues* - I am unable to get a properly justified 16:9 image. I know a few others have reported this problem and some were fixed by adjusting the level of the projector. I tried for over an hour and couldnt fix it. As noted above, I am currently projecting onto a painted paneled wall. Projector is ceiling mounted and I am using a fair amount of V&H lens shift. I have the peerless UNV geared ceiling mount. When I project an approx. 103 inch image (almost maxed out in size), my measurements are as follows: Height - 50 5/8 inches (left side), 49 5/8 inches (right side) & Length - 89 3/8 inches (bottom), 90 5/8 inches top. If I zoom out to max size I get the following measurements: 51 5/8 inches (left), 50 5/8 inches (right) & 91 1/2 inches (bottom), 92 7/8 inches (top). I am pulling my hair out trying to fix this ! Could someone please walk me through a possible fix. Could it be my wall ? If so, should I wait until I get my screen up and stop driving myself crazy now ? Although, if its the wall, wouldnt that carry through to the screen, unless I start using shims ? How do I determine if projector is precisely level, when ceiling mounted ? Also, as the projector surface does not appear entirely flat, where would I even lay the level ?
> 
> 
> 3) Question related to both of the above - Given the limitations on my projected image size and the image uniformity issues, I was considering the Carada 102" which has a viewing area of 88.9 inches by 50 inches. This way, I can be confident I wont end up being unable to fill the screen, although I might have overscan onto the frame. Does this approach make sense ?
> 
> 
> Thanks as always to all for the great info !



I got my 5010E mount installed and leveled (torpedo level works great for this) and I will be able to fit a 126" screen just like I wanted to with my 12 ½ ft throw. I am projecting onto a dark khaki wall and it actually has great contrast. It is real close to the dark gray cinema screen material that Carada sent me. I taped up the samples from Da-Lite and Carada at the same time so I could see the difference between them side by side. Here are my impressions so far:


I had it on Cinema (Eco) and the iris set to fast:

*Da-Lite Cinema Vision 1.3 gain-* It has less gain then the Carada Classic Cinema White (1.0 gain) I didn't care for it at all.

*Da-Lite HP 2.4 gain-* This reminds me of a reflector, it will reflect light only when the light and your eye are at just the right level. This was real bright when the projector was sitting on a table, but once I mounted it from the ceiling I couldn't tell the difference between it and the Carada Brilliant White.

*Carada Brilliant White 1.4 gain-* This was really bright and made any light that hit it look bright and was really close to the HP material. My wife who knows nothing about this stuff picked this screen material as the one she liked the most. She compared it to our LCD TV.

*Carada Classic Cinema White 1.0 gain-* This material surprised me a lot. It was bright, but not too bright. In several scenes this looked no different than the BW, but if a "sun" in a scene shot onto it and the BW the BW was brighter by a little bit. The thing that surprised me the most about this material is the contrast. On dark scenes it was a little bit darker then the BW. If a scene like space was on the black level was just blacker then on the BW. The BW raises the brightness and the black level equally. This is where it was really hard for me to decide between these two.


The projector is new so as it gets dimmer it will be nice to have that little bit of extra brightness of the BW, but I also enjoyed the darker blacks with the CCW.

I tried 3D with the Epson glasses and the BW had the edge in a little brighter picture and seemed to have more depth to it. At different viewing angles the BW held the brightness better than the CCW IMO.


IMO, I would get the biggest screen you can fit and have room for a little over scan so that you don't end up with a white frame around your picture. To make sure your projector is square with your screen wall use a tape measure and measure from the top left corner from the screen to the projector lens and do the same for the right. The two measurements should match if it is square.


Also worth noting is Carada's customer service. I called and spoke with Rex for 30 min and he was most helpful and knowledgeable and answered all of my questions.


When I called Da-Lite to get screen samples, I was on the phone for 3 minutes, long enough to tell him what I wanted and my address. The guy sounded like he was having a bad day and seem bothered to even talk to me. I know everyone will have different experiences, but to me this left a bad taste in my mouth for Da-Lite. (I didn't let this experience sway my decision on which screen I liked better either)


I have a convergence (pixel alignment) issue with my 5010e and Epson is going to send me a new one, but the 5010e's are on back-order. Hopefully you don't have the same issue as me with yours.


No worries about your screen taking on the shape of your wall. The screen will stay true (flat) as it is rigid and hangs on very stiff support brackets that screw into studs.


I would say stick with your option #3 for safety sake.

I hope this helps.


----------



## DLP92SUCAZ

Hey Guys! Just got a JVC rs45 and am trying to decide between the critereon CCW 2.35 120" or BW. Any help is apreiciated. I plan mostly 2D movies in a very dark room, Ill also be zooming since i dont have an anamorphic lens


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DLP92SUCAZ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey Guys! Just got a JVC rs45 and am trying to decide between the critereon CCW 2.35 120" or BW. Any help is apreiciated. I plan mostly 2D movies in a very dark room, Ill also be zooming since i dont have an anamorphic lens



I have had both and prefer the BW because of the little extra gain.


----------



## DLP92SUCAZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120* /forum/post/21586326
> 
> 
> I have had both and prefer the BW because of the little extra gain.



Thanks, What Projector do you have?


----------



## R Harkness




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CrocDoc* /forum/post/21559631
> 
> *Carada Brilliant White 1.4 gain-* This was really bright and made any light that hit it look bright and was really close to the HP material. My wife who knows nothing about this stuff picked this screen material as the one she liked the most. She compared it to our LCD TV.



Just so folks aren't mislead here: The Carada BW material is nowhere near the gain of the HP material. The HP material is supposed to be used with the projector more level with the screen to realise it's gain, which is why most people would buy a high gain screen like the HP. In the conditions it's normally used, the HP screen will be MUCH brighter, not even close (I've had both). I know you said you weren't using the HP as it's normally meant to be used, but some reading may not know the implications, given your comparison with the Carada material.


That's not to say either is "better" since it depends upon what someone is trying to achieve in their set up. I can like the HP for it's "wow" brightness sometimes, and I love the Carada BW for giving deeper black levels than the HP (given the same projector brightness) and much wider, more even viewing angles. (If I had to choose either screen to live with, personally I'd choose the Carada because I love it's smooth, even image/viewing angles, but that's me).


Depends what you want.


----------



## CrocDoc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CrocDoc* /forum/post/21559631
> 
> *Da-Lite HP 2.4 gain-* This reminds me of a reflector, it will reflect light only when the light and your eye are at just the right level. This was real bright when the projector was sitting on a table, but once I mounted it from the ceiling I couldn't tell the difference between it and the Carada Brilliant White.



I think what I wrote got taken out of context. When the projector was sitting on the table at eye level the HP material was like a reflector and was considerably brighter than the BW. When using the HP material it is meant to be used with the projector at eye level. When the projector was mounted on the ceiling with the HP and BW samples next to each other I couldn't tell a difference in brightness between the two.


----------



## DLP92SUCAZ

Just ordered my 2.35 BW 120"! Cant Wait


----------



## CrocDoc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DLP92SUCAZ* /forum/post/21595494
> 
> 
> Just ordered my 2.35 BW 120"! Cant Wait



Great! Let us know what you think when you get it put up.


----------



## EJ

Is there a reason why more people don't talk about the 1.0 Classic Cinema White material? Especially for black levels and viewing angles.


----------



## KBMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DLP92SUCAZ* /forum/post/21595494
> 
> 
> Just ordered my 2.35 BW 120"! Cant Wait



welcome to the club


----------



## mariokrt64

I wonder how bright a Mitsu 6800 may look when projecting to a 124 in diagonal screen? I am thinking Carada Brilliant white, 1.4 gain, 2.35:1...PJ at 14-15 ft. from screen... Planning on using Mitsh HC6800 PJ CIH capabilities.


Currently own the HC6800 with an Elite Sliverframe 100GH1, 16:9, 100 in diag., 1.8 gain, from short throw of about 10 ft., 1400 hrs on low lamp, but considering upgrade to a JVC HD-100 (RS-2) or HD-550 (RS-15), low lamp, low hrs.


Anyone with any of these/similar arrangements?


How many FtL image brightness could I expect? Could I expect a big drop in brightness from my current setup? I would not like a too dim image...


thks in advance


----------



## wickedg8gt

I own an Epson 5010 and a Carada Criterion Series 134in B/W screen for about two weeks now. My 5010 is about 17ft from my screen. I love the screen and the customer service is excellent. As I stated in the 5010 thread I am thinking about swapping the b/w for the classic white or getting a masking system. I watch movies on the "Livingroom mode" which is 2nd to the brightest mode because I love a bright image with good color accuracy.

My discretion is the blacks. The black level when watching a movie is amazing but the bars on top and bottom aren't as dark and noticable.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wickedg8gt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I own an Epson 5010 and a Carada Criterion Series 134in B/W screen for about two weeks now. My 5010 is about 17ft from my screen. I love the screen and the customer service is excellent. As I stated in the 5010 thread I am thinking about swapping the b/w for the classic white or getting a masking system. I watch movies on the "Livingroom mode" which is 2nd to the brightest mode because I love a bright image with good color accuracy.
> 
> My discretion is the blacks. The black level when watching a movie is amazing but the bars on top and bottom aren't as dark and noticable.



I say get a cinemascope screen. I have a da lite HP screen and I didn't like it at all. The bars looked too gray because of my 16:9 screen. So, I got a got a SI neutral screen, Gamma 4K screen. Since my HP screen was a pull down, I just pulled it down to the cinemascope height, and it looked amazing without the bars. It made the blacks look great with the bright images. It made a world of difference by having a cinemascope screen compared to a 16:9 screen.


I have a Carada CW screen in my room and my SI Gamma 4K screen, which is in my theater room. My SI screen retails for $2500, which is 1/3 less than Carada and I must say, its no difference. I got my SI screen for free from a friend, so I wasn't out any money. In your situation, I would keep the BW. The extra gain always help


----------



## scarpenter002

I will be ordering my Carada 112" BW Criterion - 2.35 to 1 next week. It will be paired up with the Panny AE4000U. I am going with the BW over the CCW because my throw will be about 16' and I need the extra gain.


Thanks to all of you on this thread and over on the Monoprice Screen thread. Between the extra gain and all of you talking about the WONDERFUL customer service from Carada, it has really helped me to feel at ease about paying a little bit more for the Carada.


Thanks again,

Scott


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mariokrt64* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wonder how bright a Mitsu 6800 may look when projecting to a 124 in diagonal screen? I am thinking Carada Brilliant white, 1.4 gain, 2.35:1...PJ at 14-15 ft. from screen... Planning on using Mitsh HC6800 PJ CIH capabilities.
> 
> 
> Currently own the HC6800 with an Elite Sliverframe 100GH1, 16:9, 100 in diag., 1.8 gain, from short throw of about 10 ft., 1400 hrs on low lamp, but considering upgrade to a JVC HD-100 (RS-2) or HD-550 (RS-15), low lamp, low hrs.
> 
> 
> Anyone with any of these/similar arrangements?
> 
> 
> How many FtL image brightness could I expect? Could I expect a big drop in brightness from my current setup? I would not like a too dim image...
> 
> 
> thks in advance



I don't know the specs on the Mitsu 6800 but I run the RS15 and a Carada 126inch BW 16:9 in a

Iight controlled HT (13.5 foot throw distance). I have not had nor have the means to measure the current FtL yet with nearing 1000 hours on the lamp, I still only use normal mode and the picture still shocks me at times on its brightness. The BW and the RS15 go well together.

- Just an opinion for ya - sorry can't provide any substantiating numbers etc..


----------



## mariokrt64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KJSmitty* /forum/post/21599764
> 
> 
> I don't know the specs on the Mitsu 6800 but I run the RS15 and a Carada 126inch BW 16:9 in a
> 
> Iight controlled HT (13.5 foot throw distance). I have not had nor have the means to measure the current FtL yet with nearing 1000 hours on the lamp, I still only use normal mode and the picture still shocks me at times on its brightness. The BW and the RS15 go well together.
> 
> - Just an opinion for ya - sorry can't provide any substantiating numbers etc..



Thanks...I guess it would be a step-up from my current Mitsu HC6800..much better contrast wich is one of the weakness of the Mitsu..otherwise very sharp, bright, nice PJ...Happy to hear the Carada will be an excellent match for the JVC...Let see how it goes and if I finally decide to pull the plug...on both..hopefully....


BTW..have you heared about problems with the RS-15/HD-550...I have read complaints about pink lines, etc.....would appreciatte your input....


thanks....


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mariokrt64* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...I guess it would be a step-up from my current Mitsu HC6800..much better contrast wich is one of the weakness of the Mitsu..otherwise very sharp, bright, nice PJ...Happy to hear the Carada will be an excellent match for the JVC...Let see how it goes and if I finally decide to pull the plug...on both..hopefully....
> 
> 
> BTW..have you heared about problems with the RS-15/HD-550...I have read complaints about pink lines, etc.....would appreciatte your input....
> 
> 
> thanks....



Yes, I have read about / the several folks posting on the pink line issues on the 15/550. Not a huge amount yet the few that have make you nervous. Sounds like most issues spawn at about 2 years old and 1500-2000ish hrs on the unit. As mentioned, I'm just under 1000 hrs and the unit is 28 months old. Other than cleaning the bulb housing and prism - and fan filter mine has been worry free. I do have it on a current regulator, conditioner and UPS. Have no idea if that has helped or not but I guess I'll have to wait until I get more hours on the unit to see if mine is one of those affected etc. It's not like you get 100s of google hits on the issue thus I hope it's very isolated. I was really hoping/expecting the RS-15 to last me a good 5 years or until LED PJs were the next upgrade etc.


----------



## EJ

I asked before, but I thought I'd ask once more. I opted for the CCW material @ 96" because my projector puts out ample lumens, and I want a wide viewing angle with true colors and no hot spots.


Are Carada fans going with the brilliant white because of screen size, or is there another reason I seem to be noticing more BW customers than CCW?


----------



## scarpenter002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EJ* /forum/post/21603311
> 
> 
> Are Carada fans going with the brilliant white because of screen size, or is there another reason I seem to be noticing more BW customers than CCW?



Going with BW only because of my long through distance. I need just a little bit more gain to make sure my image is not too dim.


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EJ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I asked before, but I thought I'd ask once more. I opted for the CCW material @ 96" because my projector puts out ample lumens, and I want a wide viewing angle with true colors and no hot spots.
> 
> 
> Are Carada fans going with the brilliant white because of screen size, or is there another reason I seem to be noticing more BW customers than CCW?



My choice was based of both screen size and knowing PJ bulbs "dim" as they age. From new to about 700 hrs on my RS15 I ran normal power and a medium Aperture setting to control any exces brightness. Today, near 1000 hrs I still use normal vs high on the bulb power yet have had to bump the Aperture to full open/bright for some viewing. The RS15 bulb is said to have a 3000 hr life yet realistically is probably more like 2000-2500. I've read where many PJ owners end up running high power bulb settings from mid to end of the bulbs life to achieve a given brightness. Obviously high power also decreases a bulbs life - thus for me a tad bit of gain increase in the screen was also good for possibly extending bulb life etc.


Cheers


----------



## mariokrt64

What about sharpness? Would you loose too much image sharpness while going to such a large screen (from my current 100 in diag.)?


----------



## KBMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mariokrt64* /forum/post/21606650
> 
> 
> What about sharpness? Would you loose too much image sharpness while going to such a large screen (from my current 100 in diag.)?



depends on your seating distance....most of the time, with the resolution of today's pj's, you would have to throw a pretty big image to lose 'apparent' sharpness to one's eye. Of course a 60" screen size will appear to be sharper, but it's only 60"







I've seen a lot of people going with a 150" with no complaints, although I wouldn't go that big...I have a 115" 2.40 Carada at a 12ft seating distance....still very immersive with no noticeable drop in sharpness (I'm doing the zoom method).


----------



## mariokrt64

I sit about 12-13 ft. with my current setup (Mitsu HC6800, low lamp, Elite SilverFrame 100 in, 1.8 gain). Cannot se any pixel structure at all, sharpness is good, preety bright...just that my screen feels kind of smalish at that distance.....


----------



## KBMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mariokrt64* /forum/post/21608287
> 
> 
> I sit about 12-13 ft. with my current setup (Mitsu HC6800, low lamp, Elite SilverFrame 100 in, 1.8 gain). Cannot se any pixel structure at all, sharpness is good, preety bright...just that my screen feels kind of smalish at that distance.....



you could jump up to a 120" 2.40:1 screen from that seating distance. I have a 115", and it was pretty noticeable from a 100" that I had previously....


----------



## starmartyr

Just to reiterate what's been said here in bits and pieces, from everything I've read and researched about Carada screens it does appear the Brilliant White material is basically a unity gain screen, meaning it is closest to a 1.0 - 1.1 gain. The Classic Cinema White material is more like 0.8 gain, as it loses quite a bit of light due to the thinness of the material. The BW tends to be their across the board recommendation as it is thicker and loses less light, and has a slight bit of gain. It is the material most people would be happiest with in most situations.


I own a 128" Criterion with Brilliant White material, in 2.40 CIH with a Panny 4k in CIH zoom configuration with total light control. Seating is at around 11 feet. The PJ is ISF/THX calibrated to the screen by Michael Chen of Lion AV. I am reasonably happy with it overall.


The problem I find with Carada is that they are quite limited by their choice of screen materials, and it doesn't really seem like they are going to offer more choices anytime soon. I especially find the lack of a felted back offering glaringly absent, given the light-loss by the CCW and to a smaller degree with the BW. Many other brands offer a felt backing option or just include it by default.. it's espcially surprising given their touting of their 'black hole' felt covering on the frames; you'd think they could apply it to the screen backing as well.


Beyond that their main selling point is value, but I've found somewhat with the market getting more competitive that once you start getting to their larger screen sizes the savings over another comparable brands starts to level off.


Regardless of that though both their frames and screens are of great build quality, and they (more than) make up for their shortcomings by offering fantastic service and very respectable performance. Just keep in mind the gain ratings tend to be a bit inflated..


----------



## EJ

Is choosing BW material a newer phenomenon? I don't seem to recall such an overwhelming preference for it in the past. (Maybe I wasn't paying close enough attention!)


Regardless, I bought my Carada CCW 88" screen back in '04, when I purchased my first digital projector. A Panasonic L500 720p (700 lumens). The material was more than bright enough for my light controlled room.


Especially coming from my Sony 1252 CRT. 150 pounds of raw analog power mounted with unistrut right above you, throwing 350 lumens (on a good day) onto a 70" 4:3 painted sheetrock screen.


In fact, the Panasonic looked so bright, that I came close to going with the grey material for deeper blacks. I guess, in the end, I figured 88" was small enough not to need an extra "push" from the screen with BW, and I decided to go with material with a wide viewing angle, and wouldn't affect the image to a great deal.. (Just out of curiosity, I wonder what the order percentage break down is between their screen materials.)


By the way, has anyone measured just exactly what the screen gain is with the "Classic Cinema White? After almost 8 years, I couldn't be happier with my screen. I would have chosen the criterion frame, but that wasn't yet available. I also would have tried to get the cash for the masking system. My dad went with the 96" CCW material as well.


----------



## DLP92SUCAZ

So I just got my 120" 2.35:1 BW for use with my rs45 and I'm very impressed. I was coming from a Stewart 92" firehawk (which I was never really a fan of) and the pq is awesome!!!


----------



## Jugdish69

New owner of an 88" carada ccw... I'm noticing vertical striations across of the screen that is most noticeable on white or very light backgrounds. Question I have is this normal and if so will it dissipate as the screen gets older?


----------



## EJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jugdish69* /forum/post/21632650
> 
> 
> New owner of an 88" carada ccw... I'm noticing vertical striations across of the screen that is most noticeable on white or very light backgrounds. Question I have is this normal and if so will it dissipate as the screen gets older?



I have had the exact screen as you in size and material for almost 8 years. There is a name for this anomaly, although I can't remember the term. I noticed it on my first LCD, a Panasonic L500 720p. Like you mentioned, it was noticeable to me during hockey. I believe it is a projector flaw, although the Carada screen might make it more apparent.


----------



## starmartyr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jugdish69* /forum/post/21632650
> 
> 
> New owner of an 88" carada ccw... I'm noticing vertical striations across of the screen that is most noticeable on white or very light backgrounds. Question I have is this normal and if so will it dissipate as the screen gets older?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EJ* /forum/post/21632749
> 
> 
> I have had the exact screen as you in size and material for almost 8 years. There is a name for this anomaly, although I can't remember the term. I noticed it on my first LCD, a Panasonic L500 720p. Like you mentioned, it was noticeable to me during hockey. I believe it is a projector flaw, although the Carada screen might make it more apparent.



Interesting, I have this problem as well, but with horizontal 'striations'. I thought I was the only one! I just referred to them as lines or ridges.


I'm not sure I believe that it is the projector, as I did not have this problem at all when using a white painted screen. I get the feeling that it may be from the foam sheets it is packed with, if you notice the ridges on there as well... It may be when it is packed tightly with that the ridges are kind of imprinted onto the screen or something? Mine was packed lengthwise with the foam sheets oriented in the same direction - long sheets running end-to-end, thats why it occured to me. I've received a second screen and this one was packed the opposite way, with the screen rolled up height-wise instead of lengthwise, with short sheets of foam oriented vertically as well. It was also not packed nearly as tightly as it was just the screen itself, so I'll be able to tell if there is any difference that way.


I hope to have the screen put in this weekend, if had it for a couple weeks already but just haven't had the chance. I'll report back with what I find anyway, maybe it will help to reveal the cause.


----------



## pkarmouche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EJ* /forum/post/21596881
> 
> 
> Is there a reason why more people don't talk about the 1.0 Classic Cinema White material? Especially for black levels and viewing angles.



Owner of a CCW. Love it. The RS-55 puts enough light on it, even at 132" wide (scope) to make you wince when presented with a bright scene following a dark one.


Plus the service from Carada is first rate. I had originally purchased an EluneVision "Cinema White" screen, but found that 1. It had a tremendous amount of texture which could be visible in bright scenes and 2. It had a reflective sheen to it (despite the 1.2 rating) that could hotspot a bit depending on where you were sitting.


The guys from EluneVision stood behind their satisfaction guarantee, but it was the guidance and service from Carada that really stood out. They even modified the frame slightly to accomodate a DIY 4-way masking system I'm working on.


I've attached a few pictures of the two screen materials. Hover over the image before clicking to see the filename (description of what you are seeing). The EluneVision (EV) material is the base material underneath the Carada samples.




Paul


----------



## mariokrt64

Re-posted from the PJ forum:


"I just bought a factory refurb JVC DLA-HD250 PJ with original 2yr factory warranty. Hope is delivered all well soon....Got a question...


I am considering a Carada brilliant 1.4 gain screen, 124 in diag., 2.35 and plan to use the zoom method. I am concerned that the image won't be bright enough, too dim. Anyone with a similar setup or a smaller Carada that works fine.. I will prefer to run it in low lamp, if possible and will like to try the 2.35 format screen.


I currently have a 100 in 16:9 elite silverframe 1.8 gain and works perfectly with my Mitsu HC6800 in low lamp, >1400 hrs."


thks


----------



## secstate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CrocDoc* /forum/post/21512329
> 
> 
> This info helps answer the question. So it sounds like the BW is closer to 1.1 gain than 1.4...



I had a Carada BW for many years before changing over to a used Stewart Stuidiotek 1.3 gain screen. They were both great screens but the Steward was brighter for sure, no doubt. So in my opinion there is no way the Carada BW has a 1.4 gain. I'd say it is 1.0-1.1 like you state.


----------



## CrocDoc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *secstate* /forum/post/21812253
> 
> 
> I had a Carada BW for many years before changing over to a used Stewart Stuidiotek 1.3 gain screen. They were both great screens but the Steward was brighter for sure, no doubt. So in my opinion there is no way the Carada BW has a 1.4 gain. I'd say it is 1.0-1.1 like you state.



I actually have the StuidioTek 1.3 now. Once I got a sample of the material from Stewart and compared it next to the BW, I knew instantly it was brighter and the colors looked better on it. The BW is great for what it is and if you can't afford the Stewart, but it is no where near the 1.3 gain of the Stuidiotek 1.3.


----------



## mariokrt64

Can't afford the Stewart at the moment..kids College...realize its a Premium quality screen...


CrocDOc/SecState...what size was your Carada...and with which PJ...I will soon receive my JVCHD250 (factory refurb price if you wonder)....appreciate if you may be able to relate/extrapolate your experience to this PJ, if posible....thks....


----------



## gingerman

I've only got about 25 hours on it but my Carada 106" 16x9 BW looks great. Using a JVC X30 in low lamp, iris closed almost as far down as it will go depending on the program material. Looking at the samples the CCW and BW were very similar, and I can't say the differences were easy to spot. I went with the BW figuring as the lamp ages I'll need all the brightness I can get.


Carada shipped the screen 24 hours after ordering it, it was ways to assemble and very well packaged. If you are thinking about buying one, I wouldn't hesitate to reccomend it.


----------



## mariokrt64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gingerman* /forum/post/21838706
> 
> 
> I've only got about 25 hours on it but my Carada 106" 16x9 BW looks great. Using a JVC X30 in low lamp, iris closed almost as far down as it will go depending on the program material. Looking at the samples the CCW and BW were very similar, and I can't say the differences were easy to spot. I went with the BW figuring as the lamp ages I'll need all the brightness I can get.
> 
> 
> Carada shipped the screen 24 hours after ordering it, it was ways to assemble and very well packaged. If you are thinking about buying one, I wouldn't hesitate to reccomend it.



My cocern is more regarding the brightness (FtL) I would be able to obtain from the 124 92.35:1) Carada BW and the HD 250. This screen is equivalent to a same width size aprox. 126, 16x9. Not exact numbers but you get the feel...Its a big screen to light....


----------



## gingerman

Mariokrt64, judging by the calculator on projector central you are going to need a screen with a gain in the 2.4 range to get to a decent light level. Carada can't help you with that.


----------



## CrocDoc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mariokrt64* /forum/post/21836871
> 
> 
> Can't afford the Stewart at the moment..kids College...realize its a Premium quality screen...
> 
> 
> CrocDOc/SecState...what size was your Carada...and with which PJ...I will soon receive my JVCHD250 (factory refurb price if you wonder)....appreciate if you may be able to relate/extrapolate your experience to this PJ, if posible....thks....



I only have samples from Carada, I have not owned one. I have a Stewart StudioTek 130, 123" and have a Epson 5010. Let me know if you have any questions with my experiance.


----------



## KramerTC

I haven't kept up with the thread. Apologies if this has been covered already.


I received screen samples from Carada for Cinema White and Brilliant White. The first thing that stood out to me was that the Cinema White has the same thickness as the Brilliant White material. I remember from a couple of years that the knock on Cinema White was that it was a very thin material and light from the projector could pass thru the material. If I hold both samples against a window there's no light passing through either material.


Did Carada change/improve the Cinema White material?


----------



## chasiliff

I have read through the last 15 pages of the official Carada thread. The CCW and BW screens sound great. I re-read, today, Art's review of the BW screen on projectorreviews.com. He measured 1.3 instead of 1.4 gain. Pictures on this thread make the gain out to be certainly above 1 but many recent posts suggest the gain is just above 1. Can some owners chime in about the gain?


I am looking to go from a 135" Elite screen in a light controlled dark walls, black ceiling theater at a little over 14 feet throw from a JVC HD250 to a 150" screen from a little over 15' throw with the same JVC or something newer. The JVC RS 45 and 55 can swing that size from the distance. The projector is ceiling mounted, and, ultimately, about 4 feet above the height of the seated viewers. I don't want to drop the projector down to use an HP screen. I have no problem shrinking the image some if I have to for 3D movies while using the entire 150" for 2D. The Carada BW screen seems like the way to go. Any thoughts? (As a distant second option, I would have trouble receiving the go ahead to buy something like the studiotek 130.)


----------



## J.P




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KramerTC*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1320#post_22113838
> 
> 
> Did Carada change/improve the Cinema White material?



Can anyone with the CCW chime in and confirm if the material actually has been improved ?


----------



## KBMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chasiliff*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1320#post_22118780
> 
> 
> I have read through the last 15 pages of the official Carada thread. The CCW and BW screens sound great. I re-read, today, Art's review of the BW screen on projectorreviews.com. He measured 1.3 instead of 1.4 gain. Pictures on this thread make the gain out to be certainly above 1 but many recent posts suggest the gain is just above 1. Can some owners chime in about the gain?
> 
> I am looking to go from a 135" Elite screen in a light controlled dark walls, black ceiling theater at a little over 14 feet throw from a JVC HD250 to a 150" screen from a little over 15' throw with the same JVC or something newer. The JVC RS 45 and 55 can swing that size from the distance. The projector is ceiling mounted, and, ultimately, about 4 feet above the height of the seated viewers. I don't want to drop the projector down to use an HP screen. I have no problem shrinking the image some if I have to for 3D movies while using the entire 150" for 2D. The Carada BW screen seems like the way to go. Any thoughts? (As a distant second option, I would have trouble receiving the go ahead to buy something like the studiotek 130.)



You might want to use the projector calculator at projector central for that throw and size of screen. I have an RS20 that has the same throw/lens as yours, and my max size for a 12.5ft throw is 117 inches diag......I also have the BW material with the RS20 and it is fantastic, so you can't go wrong there....I don't know the throw for the newer JVC's......


----------



## KramerTC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J.P*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1330_70#post_22120635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KramerTC*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1320#post_22113838
> 
> 
> Did Carada change/improve the Cinema White material?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone with the CCW chime in and confirm if the material actually has been improved ?
Click to expand...


Anyone?


----------



## jiggyk4

I have an epson 5010e and changed screens from an elite 92 to a carada 96 bw and this screen is way better then the elite in my eyes. the carada seems about the same for brightness but color is a lot better and where my elite had a blue tint to it is white scenes the carada is perfect. also it seems to be a thicker material which is nice too


----------



## KBMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KBMAN*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1320#post_22129333
> 
> 
> You might want to use the projector calculator at projector central for that throw and size of screen. I have an RS20 that has the same throw/lens as yours, and my max size for a 12.5ft throw is 117 inches diag......I also have the BW material with the RS20 and it is fantastic, so you can't go wrong there....I don't know the throw for the newer JVC's......





By the way, the above scenario is for a 2.35:1 image. SO, if you were doing 16:9, it will change the above dimensions for the viewable image.....


----------



## chasiliff

My ideal would be to get a huge 166" 2.35:1 screen which would have about 135" 16:9 and put my projector back 18 feet. Sadly, it sounds like everyone on every JVC thread all over the $3000 and up projectors and all screen threads say that anything that big- unless you go high powe-r would end up with a weak image. I'd love to go as big as possible with the 1.3 gain carada BW. I intend to keep my projector as close to the screen as I can to maximize brightness but I do not want the compromise of dropping the projector low to have an HP screen. I have been all over the calculators and from my various distances I can do 150" if I push the projector back about a foot from where it is now with my 135" Elite or back 18 feet to get the mega 2.35:1 of 166". The question still is: who has gone really big with a 1.3 gain screen and has lived to brag about it in a dark cave theater room?


----------



## KBMAN

not that big a screen chasiliff with a JVC. The epson MIGHT give you a bright enough image (and possibly other brands of pj's), but you might have to get into an anamorphic lens to retain brightness and resolution. Just my .002..........


----------



## Mike Garrett




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KBMAN*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1320#post_22180590
> 
> 
> not that big a screen chasiliff with a JVC. The epson MIGHT give you a bright enough image (and possibly other brands of pj's), but you might have to get into an anamorphic lens to retain brightness and resolution. Just my .002..........



keep in mind, if you are talking best image modes, the JVC RS45 is a little brighter than the Epson 5010 for 2D. Best image mode is the only mode I would use for movie watching in a dedicated room.


Added

In my opinion, none of the under 10K HT projectors are bright enough to light up a 166" diagonal 2.35 1.3 gain screen using zoom method. Yes you can get a bright enough image in a bat cave to provide a pleasing picture, but you will be in high lamp mode. No where to go once the lamp ages, so you would get very short lamp life. If you do not mind replacing your lamp every 400 to 500 hours, it would work.


----------



## KBMAN

agreed...


----------



## sschantz

Just wanted to put my two cents here.


After weeks of research on screens I decided to purchase a 96" Precision Bright White to go with my Epson 8350. Installation was fairly simple for the most part. My only difficulty was that some of the screws did not go in as smoothly as possible. Took alot of pressure to get in these without stripping them but once they were all in, it was smooth sailing. Let me say that everyone has been fantastic at Carada, everything from chosing the right screen to height placement etc etc.


My projector is 16 feet from the screen in an ambient lighting - dark room.


Granted this is my first screen and don't have anything to compare it to but I have been very happy. My projector is set to Living room and energy saving mode.


----------



## Chupalt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starmartyr*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1320#post_21634115
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, I have this problem as well, but with horizontal 'striations'. I thought I was the only one! I just referred to them as lines or ridges.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I believe that it is the projector, as I did not have this problem at all when using a white painted screen. I get the feeling that it may be from the foam sheets it is packed with, if you notice the ridges on there as well... It may be when it is packed tightly with that the ridges are kind of imprinted onto the screen or something? Mine was packed lengthwise with the foam sheets oriented in the same direction - long sheets running end-to-end, thats why it occured to me. I've received a second screen and this one was packed the opposite way, with the screen rolled up height-wise instead of lengthwise, with short sheets of foam oriented vertically as well. It was also not packed nearly as tightly as it was just the screen itself, so I'll be able to tell if there is any difference that way.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to have the screen put in this weekend, if had it for a couple weeks already but just haven't had the chance. I'll report back with what I find anyway, maybe it will help to reveal the cause.



I think I have the same issue as mentioned above. When I first got my screen in May, I had some projector issues with my Epson 5010 that had to be resolved with a replacement. Over the last month or so, I've noticed 2 horizontal lines that run almost the entire length of the screen. Initially I thought it was the projector (since I had issues with my first Epson 5010), but after projecting onto paper and not seeing the lines I looked closer at the screen texture. When looking from the side of the screen you can see a slight difference in the texture of the screen where the horizontal lines are present. I've included a picture, with one of the lines highlighted. They are fairly difficult to capture with a camera, but are fairly apparent on a white background.


I've sent an email to Rex, hopefully Carada takes care of the issue.


----------



## Chupalt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chupalt*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1320#post_22317321
> 
> 
> I think I have the same issue as mentioned above. When I first got my screen in May, I had some projector issues with my Epson 5010 that had to be resolved with a replacement. Over the last month or so, I've noticed 2 horizontal lines that run almost the entire length of the screen. Initially I thought it was the projector (since I had issues with my first Epson 5010), but after projecting onto paper and not seeing the lines I looked closer at the screen texture. When looking from the side of the screen you can see a slight difference in the texture of the screen where the horizontal lines are present. I've included a picture, with one of the lines highlighted. They are fairly difficult to capture with a camera, but are fairly apparent on a white background.
> 
> I've sent an email to Rex, hopefully Carada takes care of the issue.



I've already heard back from Rex. He's going to send another screen from a different lot of material. It sounds like this usually addresses this issue. What great customer service!


----------



## R Harkness

Carada is the best!


----------



## Chupalt

I installed my replacement screen yesterday, and it looks flawless. Carada really came through.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chupalt*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1350#post_22341726
> 
> 
> I installed my replacement screen yesterday, and it looks flawless. Carada really came through.


Bummer to have a problem, but great when that problem disappears with minimal effort.


Mike


----------



## exlondoner

I just received my 235:1 120" screen yesterday. Still in the box but hope to install it this weekend!


----------



## DrZaus

Hey guys quick question, is the Carada screen BW 1.4 gain bright enough to watch 3D movies? I'm going to purchase the Sony HW50ES , it has 1700 lumens.. I'm looking at a 150" 2.35.1 screen projector will be 17 to 19 feet back mounted from the ceiling.. dark walls with light control room of 25' L X 17' W.. Please let me know I want to pull the trigger and get the BW.. Thanks in advance.


----------



## gingerman

DrZaus, though I am 100% satisfied with my carada BW after about a year with it now it probably has more like a 1.1 gain than a 1.4 so when you do your calculations use that. 150" is a lot of screen area to light at 2.35:1 with a 18ft throw. I'd calculate it carefully. Carada will happily send you the samples of their materials for you to tape up and see the differences. I found the difference between the 1.4 and 1.0 materials to be indiscernible.


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gingerman*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1350#post_23028647
> 
> 
> DrZaus, though I am 100% satisfied with my carada BW after about a year with it now it probably has more like a 1.1 gain than a 1.4 so when you do your calculations use that. 150" is a lot of screen area to light at 2.35:1 with a 18ft throw. I'd calculate it carefully. Carada will happily send you the samples of their materials for you to tape up and see the differences. I found the difference between the 1.4 and 1.0 materials to be indiscernible.



I thought the difference between CW and BW was noticeable yet as gingerman stated its known to be closer to a 1.1 in real world tests.


150"...... Nice.


----------



## DrZaus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KJSmitty*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1350#post_23028714
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the difference between CW and BW was noticeable yet as gingerman stated its known to be closer to a 1.1 in real world tests.
> 
> 
> 150"...... Nice.



Measured my total wall space from one end to another is about 208 inches across... (width) Lenght is about 30 feet.. I'd figure I'll still have space on the side to use my vintage Def tech BP2000's (bi-polars_and still have plenty of room in the sides


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrZaus*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1350#post_23037392
> 
> 
> Measured my total wall space from one end to another is about 208 inches across... (width) Lenght is about 30 feet.. I'd figure I'll still have space on the side to use my vintage Def tech BP2000's (bi-polars_and still have plenty of room in the sides



Fully understand the desire for a wide/large screen with that deep of a room. My front wall is near identical at 17 ft wide. I'm a Definitive fan as well and you may want a bit more space between screen edge and corner. I have a the 126 inch BW with BP7000s on each side. The bipolars not only like room behind yet to the side wall as well. I would consider placement where your 2000s are about 12 inches from the back wall toed in about 10-20 degrees. Then leave about a 12-18 inches from the side wall (subs facing inwards).

You could always set it up and play with speaker placement now prior to finalizing your screen dimensions. See where they sound best or where the sound is the sweet spot between best sound and largest screen etc. 150 might be too large but maybe not.


PS - I still run my original 1997 BP2000s in our main room setup. Still sound as good as day one..


Cheers


----------



## Tom Monahan

I was contemplating moving from the CCW to BW to get a little more brightness with 3d but the increase in brightness was very slim. Carada sent me a large sample since I am a repeat customer. I read in this thread that there was little difference in brightness between the two but was still disappointed with my findings. I just don't know if it's worth the money to replace my current CCW with the BW.










Any opinions?


Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Craig Peer




> Quote:
> Hey guys quick question, is the Carada screen BW 1.4 gain bright enough to watch 3D movies? I'm going to purchase the Sony HW50ES , it has 1700 lumens.. I'm looking at a 150" 2.35.1 screen projector will be 17 to 19 feet back mounted from the ceiling.. dark walls with light control room of 25' L X 17' W.. Please let me know I want to pull the trigger and get the BW.. Thanks in advance.



Who told you the Sony HW50 has 1700 lumens? Try more like 1000 lumens - http://www.projectorreviews.com/sony/hw50es/performance.php#bright 


Never go off specs - they are not useful in the real world.


----------



## stahara

I am getting ready to purchase a 110" Carada screen for use with an Epson 8350 projector. I am trying to decide whether to get the Classic Cinema White or the Bright White. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rcohen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stahara*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1350#post_23841323
> 
> 
> I am getting ready to purchase a 110" Carada screen for use with an Epson 8350 projector. I am trying to decide whether to get the Classic Cinema White or the Bright White. Any help would be appreciated.


Get samples.


----------



## Mike Garrett




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stahara*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1350#post_23841323
> 
> 
> I am getting ready to purchase a 110" Carada screen for use with an Epson 8350 projector. I am trying to decide whether to get the Classic Cinema White or the Bright White. Any help would be appreciated.



I would get Brilliant white. I like to run my projectors in best image mode and the 8350 is not very bright in best image mode, so it could use the little bit of added gain.


----------



## gigging

My 110" brilliant white criterion screen is schedualed to be here Wednesday. I just got my epson 5030 setup and shot an image on a white sheet to see what size I preferred. My throw distance is 14' and my seating distance is 10'.

Carada has been great to work with, darald has answered all my questions and helped me with my decision. I have never seen a projector shot on a screen, I'm expecting it to be much better than the wrinkled white sheet. I have a blacked out dedicated room with no windows.... I can't wait!!!


----------



## Terence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gigging*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1350#post_23995963
> 
> 
> My 110" brilliant white criterion screen is schedualed to be here Wednesday. I just got my epson 5030 setup and shot an image on a white sheet to see what size I preferred. My throw distance is 14' and my seating distance is 10'.
> 
> Carada has been great to work with, darald has answered all my questions and helped me with my decision. I have never seen a projector shot on a screen, I'm expecting it to be much better than the wrinkled white sheet. I have a blacked out dedicated room with no windows.... I can't wait!!!



You are in for a treat once you see your pj in action on a proper screen! Carada/David are good people and congrats on the new set-up.


----------



## gigging




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Terence*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1350#post_23998097
> 
> 
> You are in for a treat once you see your pj in action on a proper screen! Carada/David are good people and congrats on the new set-up.


Thanks!! It's getting delivered tomorrow, I can't wait to get it setup and try out some movies. It's going to be a long day at work tomorrow, I get off work four days for thanksgiving so ill be having some fun.


----------



## dierpianfa


good idea,The frame is precision made, very sturdy, and installs like a well-built piece of hardware. My hat goes off to USA.thanks


----------



## AlexanderDelarg

I will be using a 118" BW Criterion with an Epson 6030. What is the proper height to hang the screen? How many feet off the floor? I will be sitting on a 7 inch riser. While seated, if you could draw a straight line from your eyes to the screen, do you want your head right in the middle (50% horizontally) of the screen or should the majority of the screen be above eye level.


Thanks.


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AlexanderDelarg*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1350#post_24016711
> 
> 
> I will be using a 118" BW Criterion with an Epson 6030. What is the proper height to hang the screen? How many feet off the floor? I will be sitting on a 7 inch riser. While seated, if you could draw a straight line from your eyes to the screen, do you want your head right in the middle (50% horizontally) of the screen or should the majority of the screen be above eye level.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



This is just my own opinion and not a professed experts but I placed my screen (BW 126 inch) 21 inches off the floor which places our eye level about 6 - 8 inches below center screen. I felt a tad bit of looking up was best so you could lean back/recline and have eyes facing the center etc. My PJ lens is then very close to the top center of the screen.


Cheers


----------



## R Harkness




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AlexanderDelarg*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1350#post_24016711
> 
> 
> I will be using a 118" BW Criterion with an Epson 6030. What is the proper height to hang the screen? How many feet off the floor? I will be sitting on a 7 inch riser. While seated, if you could draw a straight line from your eyes to the screen, do you want your head right in the middle (50% horizontally) of the screen or should the majority of the screen be above eye level.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



It's generally recommended as eyes being 1/3/ from the bottom to 1/2 to be optimum. Personally I find eyes to center of the screen optimal for the most perfect immersion and sense of depth to the image. That said, there can be other considerations, like seating and viewing position, as KJSmitty has pointed out.


I tried for eyes to the center of the screen, but raised the screen just a tiny bit because I like to lean back somewhat and have my feet up on an ottoman when watching movies. So I wanted the bottom of my screen to clear my feet when they are on the ottoman, and the angle of my eyes to the center of the screen with my head slightly reclined.


----------



## John Schlarb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AlexanderDelarg*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1350#post_24016711
> 
> 
> I will be using a 118" BW Criterion with an Epson 6030. What is the proper height to hang the screen? How many feet off the floor? I will be sitting on a 7 inch riser. While seated, if you could draw a straight line from your eyes to the screen, do you want your head right in the middle (50% horizontally) of the screen or should the majority of the screen be above eye level.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



When I did my DIY screen years ago, I reclined and propped up my feet, and had my wife put masking tape on the walls just above my toes. Then I added a few inches for people with bigger feet. It worked perfectly, and my new Carada screen will go in the same place. I'm waiting for my HW55 before I commit to a fabric, but I really like the CCW right now. It's a tad brighter than my old blackout cloth, but looks much nicer.


----------



## John Schlarb

I haven't seen a post here yet that derives the desired screen gain from other factors, so here goes:


I've decided on a 110"x47" Carada Criterion (2.35 AR, 120" diagonal). My VPL-HW55 with a screen throw of 13 feet will give me a 112" wide image, so the 110" wide screen gives me a bit of wiggle room.


So, what is my "luminance goal"? Well, I'd like to run the 'HW55 in Eco Mode when watching cinemascope, and still get 16 foot-lamberts. Working with the information from this excellent review , I created this table:

 


This tells me that a Brilliant White screen (gain somewhere between 1.1 and 1.3) would work well for me.


I'm going to wait for my 'HW55 to arrive so I can see how it looks with my blackout cloth screen, and to validate the image size. But I'm pretty much ready to click the BUY button for the Carada BW screen.


While I'm waiting for the projector I will be painting my HT dark brown, and adding room treatments (made from mineral wool batting).


----------



## AlexanderDelarg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Schlarb*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1350#post_24117310
> 
> 
> I haven't seen a post here yet that derives the desired screen gain from other factors, so here goes:
> 
> 
> I've decided on a 110"x47" Carada Criterion (2.35 AR, 120" diagonal). My VPL-HW55 with a screen throw of 13 feet will give me a 112" wide image, so the 110" wide screen gives me a bit of wiggle room.
> 
> 
> So, what is my "luminance goal"? Well, I'd like to run the 'HW55 in Eco Mode when watching cinemascope, and still get 16 foot-lamberts. Working with the information from this excellent review , I created this table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This tells me that a Brilliant White screen (gain somewhere between 1.1 and 1.3) would work well for me.
> 
> 
> I'm going to wait for my 'HW55 to arrive so I can see how it looks with my blackout cloth screen, and to validate the image size. But I'm pretty much ready to click the BUY button for the Carada BW screen.
> 
> 
> While I'm waiting for the projector I will be painting my HT dark brown, and adding room treatments (made from mineral wool batting).



Pics when it's all said and done.


----------



## dlbeck

For anyone around the Des Moines, Iowa area I'm selling a 118" diagonal 16x9 Criterion Brilliant White screen. Same one as listed here:

http://www.carada.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=PROJECTION-SCREEN-H118C 


Please PM me if interested. Will work a good deal. Currently mounted and still in use.


----------



## AlexanderDelarg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlbeck*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1350#post_24122222
> 
> 
> For anyone around the Des Moines, Iowa area I'm selling a 118" diagonal 16x9 Criterion Brilliant White screen. Same one as listed here:
> 
> http://www.carada.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=PROJECTION-SCREEN-H118C
> 
> 
> Please PM me if interested. Will work a good deal. Currently mounted and still in use.



How do you like the screen? Can you tell why you are selling?


----------



## dlbeck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AlexanderDelarg*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1350#post_24122250
> 
> 
> How do you like the screen? Can you tell why you are selling?


I love the screen but I'm moving to a different house soon and need to sell.


----------



## AlexanderDelarg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlbeck*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1350#post_24122302
> 
> 
> I love the screen but I'm moving to a different house soon and need to sell.



Glad you like the screen as that is the same one I went with. Kept debating whether to go classic cinema white or brilliant white. I have a dedicated home theater with total light control and no ambient light. Carada website says the ccw is great for that set up but when I spoke with the owner he said to go BW for the extra pop and to help when the bulb starts to dim.


----------



## vince32837

Hey Guys- I have a newbie concern about screen size I cant seem find the answer on the forum... I notice on Carada website they have 128", 136", 144", 152" dig screens at 2.35 :1


When you go the calculator on projectorcentral, and you select JVC 75R projector...you slide the bar past 128" screen it turns green to pale color not ideal distance?..cant hold 1080P??



I can build a bat cave that can handle 152" DIAG screen physically... but what is the penalty if any?


Can a middle to low high end projector produce a sufficiently bright 1080p bluray image at 152" DIAG or do I need to come down to 100-128" where most people seem to settle?


Thanks Vince


----------



## John Schlarb

Vince, your main penalty at that size will be in brightness, especially for the JVCs. How far are your seats from the screen? At 13' seating distance, my 128" screen looks huge, almost too big. I'm replacing it with a 120" inch Carada when my HW55 gets here this week. That's another thing to consider, will your 156" screen be too big for your next projector? My new projector 's maximum image size is 6" narrower than my old projector, hence the new screen. It's not a huge loss since my old screen cost me $50 to make, but I want my Carada setup to last me for the next 10-20 years.


----------



## John Schlarb

Better/shorter answer:


Your screen size affects brightness, and the field of view (angle). Smaller images are brighter and sharper, but have a smaller field of view. So it's always a trade off . If you can get a 40 degree viewing angle and over 16 foot-lamberts, you'll be in great shape. Personally, I'd sacrifice viewing angle before brightness, since I want my lamp to be usable for as long as possible.


----------



## vince32837

John,


I am in the process of buying a piece of land and I designed a custom built house in Chief Architect as an amateur. When I meet with the CAD pro in a few weeks, he will turn my house drawing into real build-able drawings. They are asking me how big I want the dedicated media room?


40 degree viewing angle and over 16 foot-lamberts that was the kind of info I was looking for.


Thanks Vince


----------



## John Schlarb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vince32837*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1380#post_24141937
> 
> 
> John,
> 
> 
> 40 degree viewing angle and over 16 foot-lamberts that was the kind of info I was looking for.
> 
> 
> Thanks Vince



16 foot-lamberts is a minimum; if you care about 3D, 25-30 is probably a better target. You may also need this formula:

Luminance (in foot-lamberts) = ("best mode" lumens / image area in square feet) * (screen gain) * ("bulb aging factor")


I use .70 as my "bulb aging factor" so I can maintain target brightness for longer, and start the new bulb in eco mode. Using my planned 2.35 120" screen as an example,

Luminance for 2.35 content = (944/[(110.4" * 62")/144]) * 1.1 * .7 = 15.29 foot-lamberts


When I'm watching 16:9 content, I'll shrink the image down, giving me more luminance:

Luminance for 16:9 content = (944/[(83.7" * 47")/144]) * 1.1 * .7 = 26.6 foot-lamberts


This is somewhat conservative, since I'll watch most 16:9 content using normal bulb mode. Anyway, I hope this helps.


----------



## roxiedog13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Schlarb*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1380#post_24148626
> 
> 
> 16 foot-lamberts is a minimum; if you care about 3D, 25-30 is probably a better target. You may also need this formula:
> 
> Luminance (in foot-lamberts) = ("best mode" lumens / image area in square feet) * (screen gain) * ("bulb aging factor")
> 
> 
> I use .70 as my "bulb aging factor" so I can maintain target brightness for longer, and start the new bulb in eco mode. Using my planned 2.35 120" screen as an example,
> 
> Luminance for 2.35 content = (944/[(110.4" * 62")/144]) * 1.1 * .7 = 15.29 foot-lamberts
> 
> 
> When I'm watching 16:9 content, I'll shrink the image down, giving me more luminance:
> 
> Luminance for 16:9 content = (944/[(83.7" * 47")/144]) * 1.1 * .7 = 26.6 foot-lamberts
> 
> 
> This is somewhat conservative, since I'll watch most 16:9 content using normal bulb mode. Anyway, I hope this helps.



I think your numbers are wrong for the 120" 2.35:1 that you plugged in. My 120" 2.35:1 is only 46" high, you are plugging in 62". Never mind, you must mean 120" wide future screen which at 2.35:1 is likely 62" high. That is a lot of screen to light

up with only 1.1 gain, 2D will max that out for sure, forget 3D .


----------



## John Schlarb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roxiedog13*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1380#post_24148693
> 
> 
> I think your numbers are wrong for the 120" 2.35:1 that you plugged in. My 120" 2.35:1 is only 46" high, you are plugging in 62". Never mind, you must mean 120" wide future screen which at 2.35:1 is likely 62" high. That is a lot of screen to light
> 
> up with only 1.1 gain, 2D will max that out for sure, forget 3D .



I thought someone might say that. Luminance is based on the image size, not the screen size. Since I'm using the "zoom method" for my CIH setup rather than an anamorphic lens, I'll project a 110.4"x62" image on my 110.4x47" screen. I have black velvet bars to catch the light on the top and the bottom. If you're using an A-lens, you can use screen size to calculate luminance since all of the image will be viewed.


BTW, has anyone compared Carada's "black hole" material to black velvet? I hope it's as effective at absorbing light.


----------



## vince32837

John-


Thanks for the math behind screen projection, I will play with the numbers.


What I'm after is the largest screen I can have with a $10K budget projector, that produces a beautiful (not dim) 1080p bluray Image in 2D, and a very good 3D image in a 27 FT long bat cave. From the limited homework I have done, it appears Carada is a best value vs Stewart crew.


If 128" DIAG is the edge of high quality...so be it, but if 145" or 152" is possible in a bat cave...I'll take it!


Thanks Vince


----------



## roxiedog13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vince32837*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1380#post_24151075
> 
> 
> John-
> 
> 
> Thanks for the math behind screen projection, I will play with the numbers.
> 
> 
> What I'm after is the largest screen I can have with a $10K budget projector, that produces a beautiful (not dim) 1080p bluray Image in 2D, and a very good 3D image in a 27 FT long bat cave. From the limited homework I have done, it appears Carada is a best value vs Stewart crew.
> 
> 
> If 128" DIAG is the edge of high quality...so be it, but if 145" or 152" is possible in a bat cave...I'll take it!
> 
> 
> Thanks Vince



I have the Sony 500ES and the calibrated lumens are in the 1650 range, really high. With my 120" 2.35:1 Solar 4K 1.37 gain white screen 2D is a non issue, could easily light up a 145" screen of the same gain. 3D on this same screen in full scope is nice but still not quite brigt enough

so 145" unless you stack two projectors will not do well for 3D. Using a anamorphic lens I regain 30% of the light and this improves the 3D to an acceptable level . You'll want the HP 2.4 for 3D and 145" diagonal screen.


----------



## vince32837




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roxiedog13*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1380#post_24152495
> 
> 
> I have the Sony 500ES and the calibrated lumens are in the 1650 range, really high. With my 120" 2.35:1 Solar 4K 1.37 gain white screen 2D is a non issue, could easily light up a 145" screen of the same gain. 3D on this same screen in full scope is nice but still not quite brigt enough
> 
> so 145" unless you stack two projectors will not do well for 3D. Using a anamorphic lens I regain 30% of the light and this improves the 3D to an acceptable level . You'll want the HP 2.4 for 3D and 145" diagonal screen.



Roxie-


Thanks for the reality check


Vince


----------



## roxiedog13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vince32837*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1380#post_24167625
> 
> 
> Roxie-
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reality check
> 
> 
> Vince



No problem, nothing worst than paying a small fortune for equipment only to be disappointed. 2.4 HP is a great product and works really well if used right and the viewing cone is acceptable. I'm considering it for myself too

for a larger primary screen or secondary, haven't figured it all out yet.


----------



## mgkdragn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Schlarb*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1380#post_24148771
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, has anyone compared Carada's "black hole" material to black velvet? I hope it's as effective at absorbing light.



The material is truly a "Black Hole" ... it is velvet like, yet has no sheen with light ..


----------



## John Schlarb

My screen came yesterday; I was really surprised since I expected it to take weeks, not days! I put together the frame in about 30 minutes, and will hang it tonight. I'm really happy with my decision so far. My time is worth something, and 2 days spent making a DIY screen (with border) is not worth it. The Carada is really nice. I've used a DIY blackout cloth screen on a wooden frame for the last 4 years. This worked OK, but it's gotten a bit ragged. I'll still use it for outdoor showings when the weather's nice.


----------



## John Schlarb

Here's my mini-review...

*Summary*


This screen is well worth the price, and a very nice product. Shipping was fast and assembly is very easy. Installation is pretty simple unless you have a wavy wall. If haven't done basic carpentry before, you may want to hire someone to mount it.

*Background*


I'm an avid DIY-er. I built my last 2.35 AR 128" screen for about $60 in 2009, using 1x4s and blackout cloth. This was always meant to be temporary. I just didn't want to commit to a $1k screen until I was sure of the 2.35 setup. But as time went by I decided it was "good enough". What made me move to a new screen was my new Sony VPL-HW55 projector. Its largest image was about 8" smaller than my screen. So my choices were (a) build a new 120" screen, or (b) buy a new 120" screen. We'd just spent $$$ on painting and new carpet upstairs, so my wife didn't blink when I said it was time for a professional-quality screen. She also hates it when I take on a large DIY project, because I can get grumpy.









*Shipping*


I was really impressed with both the speed of the delivery (under 5 days) and the care taken with the packaging. The 2 pairs of white gloves they included also surprised me. This is a very thoughtful company.

*Installation*


Assembling the frame was really simple. I had it unpacked and screwed together in less than an hour. Mounting the frame was another story. My wall is really wavy, so I knew I'd need to shim out the frame. No shims were included, so I made some out of scrap hardboard with my table saw:

 


I used double-sided tape to attach the shims near the mounting holes. The result is ugly but solid, and it's hidden by the screen anyway. As an aside, I highly recommend this brick-red color. My family hated the flat black that I laid down as a base coat, but they like this color. It's dark enough to be non-reflective. I used Sherwin-WIlliams Emerald in a matte finish, but the color is Behr's "Chipotle Spice".

 


Hanging the top bracket was easy. I have a level ceiling, so I just measured down 21" from the molding in 3 places, and drew a line with pencil. The bottom bracket was a little harder. I installed it according to the instructions, but it was too high. It took a few tries to get the distance from the top bracket just right, so that the frame "snapped into place".


With the hard part done (mounting the brackets), I popped the frame off the wall, snapped on the screen and put it back on he wall. This part only took about 15 minutes.


Overall, the installation took me 3-4 hours. Not bad at all.

*The Impression*


My family and I really like the way this screen looks. I had black velvet masking before, but it was pretty obvious that it was DIY. The Carada is very classy-looking. The Criterion frame is a no-brainer; the beveled masking looks fantastic. I like that I can wipe off the screen if it gets dusty or there's an accident. I couldn't do this with my BO cloth screen, so it was ready to be retired after 4 years of service.

 

 

*Image Quality*


I have a Pioneer Kuro plasma upstairs, and black level is more important to me than brightness. Carada's Cinema White is a bit brighter than the blackout cloth, and the black levels are just a touch more gray. Overall, the Carada CCW produced a very nice picture, with no hot spots regardless of how bright the content was. Something between HCG and CCW would have been better, but I'm still very happy with the picture. I'm sure that as my bulb ages, I'll appreciate the extra gain.


The masking material is thinner than black velvet, but performs just as well for blocking reflections. The new Sony HW55 is 4 times brighter than my old PT-AE3000, so I do see 90-100IRE video reflected back from the masking now (as well as from my old black velvet). This only comes into play with 2.40 content. I used to fill the screen vertically, and let a few inches of the image fall to either side. With the Sony, I am now filling the screen horizontally and leaving very thin black bars on the top and bottom. With my new dark walls, I don't get much reflection back to the screen, so this looks fine. Here are some screenshots from "Big Buck Bunny" and "Where the Wild Things Are". These are iPhone 5S pics, so ignore the blurriness. The images looked amazing in person.

 

 

 

 

*Some Advice*


If you can, wait until your projector is mounted before you order your screen. Measuring my luminance with a $40 light meter helped me decide what screen gain to order. I'm getting 18 fL in Reference mode with a 110" wide image and the lamp set to "Low". Other modes are even brighter. This gave me the confidence to order a unity-gain screen. As the bulb ages, I'll switch the lamp over to high to maintain brightness. Obviously another benefit of getting the projector first is that you can confirm that the image size will work.


----------



## mgkdragn

^^^^ I don't think that on this thread you'll find many that slam Carada .. as an owner for many years, I believe they are the Cadillac of the screen biz .. although there are Bentley and Rolls Royce brands as well ..


And the Masquerade system is brilliant and a low cost solution ..

http://www.carada.com/masquerade-masking-system.aspx 


and "Made in the USA" means a lot as well ..


----------



## dlbeck

If anyone is interested....

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1511395/carada-home-theater-projection-118-screen


----------



## Jive Turkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgkdragn*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1350_50#post_24197348
> 
> 
> ^^^^ I don't think that on this thread you'll find many that slam Carada .. as an owner for many years, I believe they are the Cadillac of the screen biz .. although there are Bentley and Rolls Royce brands as well ..
> 
> 
> And the Masquerade system is brilliant and a low cost solution ..
> 
> http://www.carada.com/masquerade-masking-system.aspx
> 
> 
> and "Made in the USA" means a lot as well ..



I guess relative to other automated systems, it's somewhat low cost. And it definitely grabs my attention. But $2800 for my 118" Carada screen isn't low cost to me. I use a manual system (described in the DIY section) that does a fine job for a lot less. I suppose the Masquerade would have to be in the $1,500 range for me to seriously consider buying one. So it looks like I'll not be getting one anytime soon!


----------



## dsanchez33

I recently ordered a 114" 16:9 Criterion screen in brilliant white from Craig @AVS which just arrived and looks great! Unfortunately there was a small gouge in the black felt which exposed the aluminum frame (probably happened in shipping) but Craig had Carada ship out a new side rail on the same day I mentioned it. The frame is very sturdy and looks professional, overall very happy with the purchase.


----------



## hmunster2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Schlarb*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1380#post_24190577
> 
> 
> My screen came yesterday; I was really surprised since I expected it to take weeks, not days! I put together the frame in about 30 minutes, and will hang it tonight. I'm really happy with my decision so far. My time is worth something, and 2 days spent making a DIY screen (with border) is not worth it. The Carada is really nice. I've used a DIY blackout cloth screen on a wooden frame for the last 4 years. This worked OK, but it's gotten a bit ragged. I'll still use it for outdoor showings when the weather's nice.



John, I wanted to ask if you mean that the black level with the Carada Cinema White is inferior to that of black-out cloth? I am in the same situation, using a 110 diag, 1:78 aspect home-made black-out screen. I want to get a Carada, but not sure whether to order CW or BW. Being relatively new to projection, am I correct in assuming that the black levels of the Brilliant White wouldn't be quite as good as the Cinema White, and less than the black out cloth?

By the way, I am using an Epson 6030 in a totally light controlled room-if any other owners would care to comment about their screen choice and pj combo, I'd appreciate that also.

Thanks to all.


----------



## John Schlarb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hmunster2*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1380#post_24252624
> 
> 
> John, I wanted to ask if you mean that the black level with the Carada Cinema White is inferior to that of black-out cloth? I am in the same situation, using a 110 diag, 1:78 aspect home-made black-out screen. I want to get a Carada, but not sure whether to order CW or BW. Being relatively new to projection, am I correct in assuming that the black levels of the Brilliant White wouldn't be quite as good as the Cinema White, and less than the black out cloth?
> 
> By the way, I am using an Epson 6030 in a totally light controlled room-if any other owners would care to comment about their screen choice and pj combo, I'd appreciate that also.
> 
> Thanks to all.



If you email Carada, they'll send you samples so you can compare them yourself - they're about the size of a sheet of paper. The CCW is so close to blackout cloth across the visible spectrum, I'd consider them roughly equivalent. Obviously the Carada material is much tougher, more opaque and can be wiped down. I have no regrets at all going from BO to CCW. A 96" diagonal image looks like plasma TV with my 'HW55 set to "Cinema Bright".


Brilliant White is quite a bit brighter than CCW and my family preferred it, but the blacks weren't black enough for me. I think it's always a tradeoff between black level and brightness, until you get into "active" fabrics (e.g. embedded glass beads). And with those you have other issues (shimmering, reduced viewing angles).


----------



## hmunster2

Thanks


----------



## AlexanderDelarg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hmunster2*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1380#post_24252624
> 
> 
> 
> John, I wanted to ask if you mean that the black level with the Carada Cinema White is inferior to that of black-out cloth? I am in the same situation, using a 110 diag, 1:78 aspect home-made black-out screen. I want to get a Carada, but not sure whether to order CW or BW. Being relatively new to projection, am I correct in assuming that the black levels of the Brilliant White wouldn't be quite as good as the Cinema White, and less than the black out cloth?
> 
> By the way, I am using an Epson 6030 in a totally light controlled room-if any other owners would care to comment about their screen choice and pj combo, I'd appreciate that also.
> 
> Thanks to all.


I asked David Giles as I have the same set-up, Epson 6030 in a totally light controlled room and he suggested the BW over the CCW (which surprised me since the CCW is meant for my set up) but he thought the BW would be better since the punch of the BW would be worth it as the bulb dims. I am going to go with the BW but if am not happy will switch to the CCW.


----------



## hmunster2

Sorry for not knowing, but who is David Giles?


----------



## AlexanderDelarg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hmunster2*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1380#post_24254785
> 
> 
> Sorry for not knowing, but who is David Giles?


 

No worries. He founded Carada in 2003.


----------



## hmunster2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AlexanderDelarg*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1380#post_24255219
> 
> 
> No worries. He founded Carada in 2003.



Thanks for the help. I decided to go with the CCW, ordering tomorrow.


----------



## Socio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Schlarb*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1380#post_24197123
> 
> 
> Here's my mini-review...
> 
> *Summary*
> 
> 
> This screen is well worth the price, and a very nice product. Shipping was fast and assembly is very easy. Installation is pretty simple unless you have a wavy wall. If haven't done basic carpentry before, you may want to hire someone to mount it.
> 
> *Background*
> 
> 
> I'm an avid DIY-er. I built my last 2.35 AR 128" screen for about $60 in 2009, using 1x4s and blackout cloth. This was always meant to be temporary. I just didn't want to commit to a $1k screen until I was sure of the 2.35 setup. But as time went by I decided it was "good enough". What made me move to a new screen was my new Sony VPL-HW55 projector. Its largest image was about 8" smaller than my screen. So my choices were (a) build a new 120" screen, or (b) buy a new 120" screen. We'd just spent $$$ on painting and new carpet upstairs, so my wife didn't blink when I said it was time for a professional-quality screen. She also hates it when I take on a large DIY project, because I can get grumpy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shipping*
> 
> 
> I was really impressed with both the speed of the delivery (under 5 days) and the care taken with the packaging. The 2 pairs of white gloves they included also surprised me. This is a very thoughtful company.
> 
> *Installation*
> 
> 
> Assembling the frame was really simple. I had it unpacked and screwed together in less than an hour. Mounting the frame was another story. My wall is really wavy, so I knew I'd need to shim out the frame. No shims were included, so I made some out of scrap hardboard with my table saw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used double-sided tape to attach the shims near the mounting holes. The result is ugly but solid, and it's hidden by the screen anyway. As an aside, I highly recommend this brick-red color. My family hated the flat black that I laid down as a base coat, but they like this color. It's dark enough to be non-reflective. I used Sherwin-WIlliams Emerald in a matte finish, but the color is Behr's "Chipotle Spice".
> 
> 
> 
> Hanging the top bracket was easy. I have a level ceiling, so I just measured down 21" from the molding in 3 places, and drew a line with pencil. The bottom bracket was a little harder. I installed it according to the instructions, but it was too high. It took a few tries to get the distance from the top bracket just right, so that the frame "snapped into place".
> 
> 
> With the hard part done (mounting the brackets), I popped the frame off the wall, snapped on the screen and put it back on he wall. This part only took about 15 minutes.
> 
> 
> Overall, the installation took me 3-4 hours. Not bad at all.
> 
> *The Impression*
> 
> 
> My family and I really like the way this screen looks. I had black velvet masking before, but it was pretty obvious that it was DIY. The Carada is very classy-looking. The Criterion frame is a no-brainer; the beveled masking looks fantastic. I like that I can wipe off the screen if it gets dusty or there's an accident. I couldn't do this with my BO cloth screen, so it was ready to be retired after 4 years of service.
> 
> 
> *Image Quality*
> 
> 
> I have a Pioneer Kuro plasma upstairs, and black level is more important to me than brightness. Carada's Cinema White is a bit brighter than the blackout cloth, and the black levels are just a touch more gray. Overall, the Carada CCW produced a very nice picture, with no hot spots regardless of how bright the content was. Something between HCG and CCW would have been better, but I'm still very happy with the picture. I'm sure that as my bulb ages, I'll appreciate the extra gain.
> 
> 
> The masking material is thinner than black velvet, but performs just as well for blocking reflections. The new Sony HW55 is 4 times brighter than my old PT-AE3000, so I do see 90-100IRE video reflected back from the masking now (as well as from my old black velvet). This only comes into play with 2.40 content. I used to fill the screen vertically, and let a few inches of the image fall to either side. With the Sony, I am now filling the screen horizontally and leaving very thin black bars on the top and bottom. With my new dark walls, I don't get much reflection back to the screen, so this looks fine. Here are some screenshots from "Big Buck Bunny" and "Where the Wild Things Are". These are iPhone 5S pics, so ignore the blurriness. The images looked amazing in person.
> 
> 
> *Some Advice*
> 
> 
> If you can, wait until your projector is mounted before you order your screen. Measuring my luminance with a $40 light meter helped me decide what screen gain to order. I'm getting 18 fL in Reference mode with a 110" wide image and the lamp set to "Low". Other modes are even brighter. This gave me the confidence to order a unity-gain screen. As the bulb ages, I'll switch the lamp over to high to maintain brightness. Obviously another benefit of getting the projector first is that you can confirm that the image size will work.




The way it is mounted to the wall is there some play to move it left or right for centering purposes?


----------



## John Schlarb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Socio*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1380#post_24256193
> 
> 
> The way it is mounted to the wall is there some play to move it left or right for centering purposes?



Yes, quite a bit. I've moved mine 1-2 feet in either direction without any problem.


----------



## John Schlarb

It sounds like Carada is recommending Brilliant White to just about everyone (over CCW). What we really need is a screen whose gain increases from 0.9 to 1.3 as our bulbs age.










In all seriousness, the room plays a huge role in determining which screen is more appropriate. You can use a highly reflective screen in a true "bat cave" without degrading black levels. But if you have even one light-colored surface (like my beige carpet, ugh), reflections are a problem.


----------



## Socio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Schlarb*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1380#post_24256312
> 
> 
> Yes, quite a bit. I've moved mine 1-2 feet in either direction without any problem.



Awesome, that made up my mind for me, going to pull the trigger on one.


----------



## tractng

I just upgraded to a motorized screen. I have a Carada Criterion 118" (brilliant white), 16:9. Selling $250 in great condition. Pickup only in 91722. Unfortunately I don't have a full picture of it. Only side pictures when I was taking my speakers










I might consider shipping after 28 days from now when the box from the new projector is available (just in case it breaks and RMA is needed). Of course buyer pays for shipping and paypal fee:


----------



## hmunster2

I am getting a new Precision 1.78, 114 diagonal screen. Just wondering if it mounts with just one 4 ft bracket on the top and one 4 ft for the bottom?

Thanks


----------



## dlbeck

Just a reminder, I'm selling a 118" 16x9 screen BW Criterion Carada screen for a very good price. PM me if interested.


----------



## Petro49er

Hi Guys,


I have a quick question. I have a new Mitsubishi HC5 that's lens resides 164" from the screen wall. I have a couple of ceiling beams that my screen will need to fit between which stand 107.5" apart. That leaves me with either a 114" Criterion or a 118" Precision. Seating will be from about 12.5' away. My screen wall and ceiling are a very dark matte color also if that matters. Do you guys prefer the extra size of the Precision or the larger frame of the Criterion.


Thanks.


----------



## AlexanderDelarg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Petro49er*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1410#post_24437772
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> I have a quick question. I have a new Mitsubishi HC5 that's lens resides 164" from the screen wall. I have a couple of ceiling beams that my screen will need to fit between which stand 107.5" apart. That leaves me with either a 114" Criterion or a 118" Precision. Seating will be from about 12.5' away. My screen wall and ceiling are a very dark matte color also if that matters. Do you guys prefer the extra size of the Precision or the larger frame of the Criterion.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


 

I really like the look of my Criterion frame/screen.  It looks very professional IMO. Mine is 118" in the brilliant white. 4" won't make a really big difference in viewing, so I would go with what looks better for a small upgrade in price, but that's just me. You will be happy either way as the screen and customer service are great.


----------



## Petro49er




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AlexanderDelarg*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1410#post_24438453
> 
> 
> I really like the look of my Criterion frame/screen.  It looks very professional IMO. Mine is 118" in the brilliant white. 4" won't make a really big difference in viewing, so I would go with what looks better for a small upgrade in price, but that's just me. You will be happy either way as the screen and customer service are great.



That's what I was originally leaning toward. Then I got it in my head that I wanted to maximize my screen area. At the end of the day, 4 inches isn't much and I do like the look of the criterion. Not sure why I'm struggling with this decision so much. Everything else was easy in comparison hah. Thanks for the response.


----------



## AlexanderDelarg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Petro49er*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1410#post_24440336
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was originally leaning toward. Then I got it in my head that I wanted to maximize my screen area. At the end of the day, 4 inches isn't much and I do like the look of the criterion. Not sure why I'm struggling with this decision so much. Everything else was easy in comparison hah. Thanks for the response.


 

I understand where you are coming from in wanting to maximize screen size. 118' was the biggest I could go due to wall constraints. The next size up was 126" and that is the one I really wanted but just could not do it. The Criterion looks very nice. I am sure the Precision does as well but the Criterion is a step up in appearance.


----------



## Petro49er




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AlexanderDelarg*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1410#post_24442798
> 
> 
> I understand where you are coming from in wanting to maximize screen size. 118' was the biggest I could go due to wall constraints. The next size up was 126" and that is the one I really wanted but just could not do it. The Criterion looks very nice. I am sure the Precision does as well but the Criterion is a step up in appearance.



I went ahead and ordered the 114 Criterion in BW this morning. Looking forward to getting it!


Thanks for your input.


----------



## AlexanderDelarg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Petro49er*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1410#post_24442919
> 
> 
> 
> I went ahead and ordered the 114 Criterion in BW this morning. Looking forward to getting it!
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input.


 

Nice!  Let us know what you think after a few Blu Rays.......


----------



## vikram2003


Greetings,

 

I have just ordered JVC DLA X500R for my theatre room. It is 25'X13' with dark walls & fully light controlled. The projector mount is 14.5' from the wall. I'm planning to order Carada Brilliant White 114". Is it the right size?

 

Your feedback will be highly appreciated.

 

Thanks.


----------



## AlexanderDelarg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vikram2003*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1410#post_24515946
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just ordered JVC DLA X500R for my theatre room. It is 25'X13' with dark walls & fully light controlled. The projector mount is 14.5' from the wall. I'm planning to order Carada Brilliant White 114". Is it the right size?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your feedback will be highly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I sit about 11 feet from my 118" screen which is the biggest I could handle visually without having to move my head left/right up/down to watch the movie. Size depends on your comfort level. I used painting tape to mark off the screen size and sat in my chair to see how my eyes/head would be able to handle the 118" size. I tend to sit about 3/4 back in a movie theater so I knew I was not going to go with a huge, huge screen at 11 feet from my chair.


----------



## hmunster2

I just posted, if it is accepted, on the main screen forum. I basically just wanted to let people know that Dave and Darryl are really interested in customer support.. I had a problem with a screen, and after trying a couple of things that Dave recommended that didn't work, they got a replacement out to me. It was a little more involved than this, but my point is just to let people know that these guys really are there for the customer, and they produce a top-notch product at a fair price.

Thanks again


----------



## AlexanderDelarg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hmunster2*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1410#post_24536276
> 
> 
> I just posted, if it is accepted, on the main screen forum. I basically just wanted to let people know that Dave and Darryl are really interested in customer support.. I had a problem with a screen, and after trying a couple of things that Dave recommended that didn't work, they got a replacement out to me. It was a little more involved than this, but my point is just to let people know that these guys really are there for the customer, and they produce a top-notch product at a fair price.
> 
> Thanks again


 

Agree. The customer support is top notch with Carada.


----------



## danielrg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hmunster2*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1380_60#post_24255799
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help. I decided to go with the CCW, ordering tomorrow.



I am planning to get the same exact projector (Epson 6030UB), 110" 16:9 screen, in a light controlled room with dark walls and carpet (all paint has an LRV 

How did your choice work out? Are you still happy with CCW instead of BW?


I want to run in Eco mode if I can. At my elevation in Utah, bulbs tend to get a little hotter and I don't like high elevation fan. I can keep it off if I run in eco mode.


----------



## danielrg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gigging*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1320_60#post_23999989
> 
> 
> Thanks!! It's getting delivered tomorrow, I can't wait to get it setup and try out some movies. It's going to be a long day at work tomorrow, I get off work four days for thanksgiving so ill be having some fun.



So, how was your experience? No news is good news? Often people will post about how they are getting their equipment - then we never hear from them again. I like to think this is a good thing


----------



## udtsealeod

Have a great room HT build (64'x15'x9') with an island riser (12'x9'x12") with 3 seating positions. The HT section is 25' with the riser starting at 11' if the seating position are correct? 1st at 11' (couch floor), 2nd at 16' (prime 3 chair on riser) and counter seats at 20' (riser). Looking at the Criterion Series 16:9 in BW (ambient light but controlled), but do not know the size of screen (126"-134"-142"). TBD on projector DLP > BenQ 7500 or LCoS > Sony VPL-HW55ES, I watch 65-75% HDTV sports. I would like some information on screen size and my seating positions??


----------



## danielrg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *udtsealeod*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1380_60#post_24686739
> 
> 
> Have a great room HT build (64'x15'x9') with an island riser (12'x9'x12") with 3 seating positions. The HT section is 25' with the riser starting at 11' if the seating position are correct? 1st at 11' (couch floor), 2nd at 16' (prime 3 chair on riser) and counter seats at 20' (riser). Looking at the Criterion Series 16:9 in BW (ambient light but controlled), but do not know the size of screen (126"-134"-142"). TBD on projector DLP > BenQ 7500 or LCoS > Sony VPL-HW55ES, I watch 65-75% HDTV sports. I would like some information on screen size and my seating positions??



I just read an article on this at projector central. The comments are also very helpful:

http://www.projectorcentral.com/build_home_theater_screen_size.htm 


Also on aspect ratio, again the comments help:

http://www.projectorcentral.com/build_home_theater_screen_aspect_ratio.htm 


It seems a number of folks seem to think the best seats are 1.4x to 1.7x the screen width (for a 16:9) - or 3x the screen height. So for you making the middle seats the ideal, picking 1.5x - makes the screen at 142" diagonal about 10.3' wide. This is then 1.07x for front seats and 1.94x for the rear seats. Seems like a nice spread.


I'm going to have mine at about 1.2x and 2.0x.


Next to think about is brightness. I don't know the brightness levels of those projectors except maybe Sony but for sure so check my #s. I think the Sony will get you about 900 - 1000 lumens calibrated, try the projector calcs at projectorcentral.com to see what you get for foot-lamberts. Their reviews often give lumens. For sports no ambient light you probably want at least 16-18fL. If you get 1000 lumens that's a little over 18 fL with a 1.1 gain screen (which most people think is about right for the BW.


Please check my figures! I can't remember if Sony gets that high in best mode, but for sports you may want a more dynamic mode and could achieve 1100 or 1200 lumens. I don't know about the BenQ, I'm not a fan of DLP, I seem to see rainbow on all of them.


Look at the theater calculator here: http://carltonbale.com/home-theater/home-theater-calculator/ 


You can enter screen sizes, ratios, and projector lumens (not the advertised, get the real calibrated lumens from reviews) and see how many foot lamberts you'll get and it also tells you other good stuff.


Sweet room!


----------



## udtsealeod

Thank you danielrg for a very informative feedback! The seating arrangement can move (1'-2)' with the riser depending on screen and projector. The reason for the DLP choices is my viewing profile of HDTV sports, a faster fresher speed than LSoC. If a Sony or JVC projector is close to or it's not an issue, I would prefer the LSoC. I'm not sold on a brand/model yet!


The screen is my bigger issue, what brand-what size?? The HT is in my great room in the basement and ambient light can be controlled. BUT, always a but! For movies it will be almost a black pit. But for sports you watch with controlled ambient light, you don't sit in the dark. Behind the HT is a rec area; pool table, air hockey, shuffle board, etc. So the screen becomes the question, not the projector. I can place the projector at 15-18' and maximize the lumen, can't I?


----------



## danielrg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *udtsealeod*  /t/585549/the-official-carada-screen-thread/1380_60#post_24687651
> 
> 
> Thank you danielrg for a very informative feedback! The seating arrangement can move (1'-2)' with the riser depending on screen and projector. The reason for the DLP choices is my viewing profile of HDTV sports, a faster fresher speed than LSoC. If a Sony or JVC projector is close to or it's not an issue, I would prefer the LSoC. I'm not sold on a brand/model yet!
> 
> 
> The screen is my bigger issue, what brand-what size?? The HT is in my great room in the basement and ambient light can be controlled. BUT, always a but! For movies it will be almost a black pit. But for sports you watch with controlled ambient light, you don't sit in the dark. Behind the HT is a rec area; pool table, air hockey, shuffle board, etc. So the screen becomes the question, not the projector. I can place the projector at 15-18' and maximize the lumen, can't I?



From all the stuff I've been reading, 15-18' should be fine. The closer you put it the brighter it will be when it is at the wide end of the zoom range, up to 40% dimmer is possible when at the farthest throw zoom, for some models with long throw. You'll have to calculate the zoom range for your projectors of choice. For a large screen like a 135, you might be at the wide end of zoom at 15-18', which would be nice. Another side benefit of doing the widest zoom is that the closer to the screen, the less likely heads can get in the way of the projection







But be wary of wide zoom too. If you put it right at the edge, you can't zoom the picture any bigger, for example if you want to zoom it some for different aspect ratios.


I have a friend with a DLP - he loves it, and loves the brightness - you just have to get the projector type that works for you and your situation.


Screen material is important too. If you'll have ambient light then you might want higher gain ambient light rejecting screen, or a gray - I'm not actually too smart on which is better as my room is going to be dark viewing only so I haven't read as much about that. But don't get too high gain if you might have wide viewing angles.


I feel like I'm just making things more confusing...


----------



## udtsealeod




> Quote:
> I feel like I'm just making things more confusing... rolleyes.gif



No, it's information to look into. My choice of projector and the possibility of a DLP is only based on my viewing profile. Like plasma and LED TV's, thus I have a plasma. Now actually seeing the results of refresher rate is another story! It's hard to determine what screen or projector to buy, you can't take them out on a test drive.


The screen choices would come from previous usage, except I have none. So I ask for recommendation of those that have a HT and have used the different products. A lot of the time the recommendations are one sided, like buying a Ford and only liking Fords. The A/V sub I'm using has recommended DaLite or Draper, because that's his brand of choice.


All my question have gained me knowledge to ask better question of both my A/V sub and here. Slowly I'm learning and the individual elements are coming together. The main question is how to build with the future in mind, changes to your choices are harder once the drywall is up!!


----------



## sm4llz

I just got a criterium brilliant white 136'' 2.35:1. It looks amazing paired with my jvc x500r. Great company and great product!


----------



## AlexanderDelarg

sm4llz said:


> I just got a criterium brilliant white 136'' 2.35:1. It looks amazing paired with my jvc x500r. Great company and great product!


Welcome to the club.


----------



## BamaDave

Guys I have a Precision 142"16:9 Brilliant White 1.4 gain screen and looking for a DIY AT screen replacement. Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## Reefdvr27

sm4llz said:


> I just got a criterium brilliant white 136'' 2.35:1. It looks amazing paired with my jvc x500r. Great company and great product!


I also just bought a Criterion brilliant white 112" 2:35:1 screen. It will be weeks before I get to use it, but I am ready.


----------



## tcramer

Hi all. I recently picked up a Sony VPL-HW40ES projector when it was on sale and went with a white Silver Ticket screen off of Amazon. From what I've read, these are very similar to the Elite Sable/EZFrame screens. The frame is very nice but I must say, the screen seems to have excessive texture that harms the sharpness. I am probably going to return that one and very much considering the Caradas.

My question is, what makes the Caradas superior and worth 3x - 4x as much the price - is the screen smoother and therefore produces a sharper image? Also, how has everyone's experience been with the gray Caradas? This projector is one of the brighter ones and while I do have the ability to control the light in my room for movies, I know more than half the time there will be some ambient light when having gatherings for football and whatnot. The black levels are decent on this model, but I feel with it being bright and occasional having ambient light the gray screen may be the way to go.

Any thoughts are appreciated and thanks in advance.


----------



## MovingTarget

tcramer said:


> Hi all. I recently picked up a Sony VPL-HW40ES projector when it was on sale and went with a white Silver Ticket screen off of Amazon. From what I've read, these are very similar to the Elite Sable/EZFrame screens. The frame is very nice but I must say, the screen seems to have excessive texture that harms the sharpness. I am probably going to return that one and very much considering the Caradas.
> 
> My question is, what makes the Caradas superior and worth 3x - 4x as much the price - is the screen smoother and therefore produces a sharper image? Also, how has everyone's experience been with the gray Caradas? This projector is one of the brighter ones and while I do have the ability to control the light in my room for movies, I know more than half the time there will be some ambient light when having gatherings for football and whatnot. The black levels are decent on this model, but I feel with it being bright and occasional having ambient light the gray screen may be the way to go.
> 
> Any thoughts are appreciated and thanks in advance.


I too just picked up the same projector. I also will have some light but I'm thinking of one of the white screens. Interested to see what people say here. 

I would like some samples but not sure how to get them...anyone?


----------



## tcramer

MovingTarget said:


> I too just picked up the same projector. I also will have some light but I'm thinking of one of the white screens. Interested to see what people say here.
> 
> I would like some samples but not sure how to get them...anyone?


I actually emailed them this weekend and heard back first thing this morning with answers to my questions and an offer to ship samples. Sounds like great customer service to me.

Contact them at [email protected] and ask any questions and request a sample packet. They will ship it out right away.


----------



## R Harkness

tcramer said:


> I actually emailed them this weekend and heard back first thing this morning with answers to my questions and an offer to ship samples. Sounds like great customer service to me.
> 
> Contact them at [email protected] and ask any questions and request a sample packet. They will ship it out right away.



Carada has the best customer service I've encountered anywhere. When I was researching screen choices I'd never encountered so much consistent customer praise for a company, including the customer reports section on projector central:

http://www.projectorcentral.com/dealer_ratings.cfm?dealer_id=8523

Once I bought from Carada, I joined the chorus.


----------



## Reefdvr27

R Harkness said:


> Carada has the best customer service I've encountered anywhere. When I was researching screen choices I'd never encountered so much consistent customer praise for a company, including the customer reports section on projector central:
> 
> http://www.projectorcentral.com/dealer_ratings.cfm?dealer_id=8523
> 
> Once I bought from Carada, I joined the chorus.


 I had emailed with questions a few times and got a quick response every time. I ordered the screen and I had it like two days later. It is still boxed up as I have work to do to finish my media room. Cannot wait to get it set up.


----------



## CostlyBurrito

the customer service is amazing. i haven't bought mine yet, but i'm going with them for sure. they sent me samples and i had them in my mailbox 2 days later! I'm trying to decide what material to go with. probably gray or classic white. the gray makes blacks look better (watched the dark knight) but bright Disney movies look better on the white. I can completely control ambient light (except the wife who likes lights on). Right now I have unpainted drywall and the blacks seem washed out on the white. using epson 2030 for projector. any suggestions or experiences?


----------



## Reefdvr27

CostlyBurrito said:


> the customer service is amazing. i haven't bought mine yet, but i'm going with them for sure. they sent me samples and i had them in my mailbox 2 days later! I'm trying to decide what material to go with. probably gray or classic white. the gray makes blacks look better (watched the dark knight) but bright Disney movies look better on the white. I can completely control ambient light (except the wife who likes lights on). Right now I have unpainted drywall and the blacks seem washed out on the white. using epson 2030 for projector. any suggestions or experiences?


I told them that I might have light coming in, but I will be watching movies at night. We work days and also in the winter it is dark at 5pm. They said that I should go with the brilliant white as projectors over time loose a bit of light? I am installing French doors today and they are glass as I did not want solid doors. I hope I can get some kind of shades for them that look nice. I hope I made the right choice with the brilliant white.


----------



## David Giles

*Happy Anniversary Carada!*

Carada was launched 11 years ago today! The AVS Forum, and its awesome member base, has been a huge part of our success, so I just wanted to say THANK YOU to everyone here. :smile:


----------



## Jive Turkey

David Giles said:


> Carada was launched 11 years ago today! The AVS Forum, and its awesome member base, has been a huge part of our success, so I just wanted to say THANK YOU to everyone here. :smile:


Congratulations! I've had my 118" 16:9 BW (with DIY masking) for many years now and I'm still loving it.

Wished I could afford a new Masquerade!


----------



## David Giles

Thanks Jive Turkey!


----------



## Joel Solid

Jive Turkey said:


> Wished I could afford a new Masquerade!


 
I second that! I'm in the process of doing a DIY masking system and would LOVE to just get the Masquerade instead. I'm sure they have got to need a beta tester for a custom size screen.


----------



## David Giles

Believe me, I wish we could sell Masquerade systems for just a few hundred bucks. Heck, every front projection theater should have one!!  But unfortunately they contain expensive components, they are *very *labor intensive to build, test, calibrate, and package, and they are incredibly expensive to ship.

But in celebration of our anniversary, they are fair bit more affordable right now than ever in the past. So if you really want one, now's the time....


----------



## iamjason

love the discount on the screen - not ready yet but i have the 110" saved when i am -


----------



## Ed Weinman

I want to publicly thank David Giles for helping me purchase Carada's CIH Masquerade. David's concerns for my being able to start such a project (I'm 72) to finally walking me through all the ins and outs was just great!

David, thank you for all your help.


----------



## tcramer

David - you able to say how long the anniversary sale will last? Congrats on the anniversary by the way!


----------



## David Giles

Ed Weinman said:


> I want to publicly thank David Giles for helping me purchase Carada's CIH Masquerade. David's concerns for my being able to start such a project (I'm 72) to finally walking me through all the ins and outs was just great!
> 
> David, thank you for all your help.




You're welcome Ed, and it was a pleasure working with you!


----------



## David Giles

tcramer said:


> David - you able to say how long the anniversary sale will last? Congrats on the anniversary by the way!


Thanks for the congrats tcramer! We don't have a definite end-date planned for the sale, but it will last at least through the end of September.


----------



## akm3

Well I finally got off my hemming and hawing and pulled the trigger. Have a brand new 118", Carada 1.0 gain Criterion frame on the way. I wish I could have afforded the Masquerade masking, but I will have to delay that purchase. 

I am very excited to replace my current Elite Screen pulldown with irritating waves in it. I'll report back on my impressions. This will be the fourth screen I've owned.

Previously, I have had a Da-lite model B High Power, a 2.05:1 Stewart Firehawk, an Elite Screen piece of garbage, and now a Carada Criterion. I'm anxious to compare the fit and finish between the (memory I have of my) Stewart and the Carada.


----------



## AlexanderDelarg

akm3 said:


> Well I finally got off my hemming and hawing and pulled the trigger. Have a brand new 118", Carada 1.0 gain Criterion frame on the way. I wish I could have afforded the Masquerade masking, but I will have to delay that purchase.
> 
> I am very excited to replace my current Elite Screen pulldown with irritating waves in it. I'll report back on my impressions. This will be the fourth screen I've owned.
> 
> Previously, I have had a Da-lite model B High Power, a 2.05:1 Stewart Firehawk, an Elite Screen piece of garbage, and now a Carada Criterion. I'm anxious to compare the fit and finish between the (memory I have of my) Stewart and the Carada.


 
Welcome to the club. Did you get brillant white or classic cinema? I went with BW and love it.


----------



## akm3

I chose the cinema classic 1.0 gain. My projector is already too bright for the space and I almost got the gray one.


----------



## mgkdragn

David Giles said:


> Carada was launched 11 years ago today! The AVS Forum, and its awesome member base, has been a huge part of our success, so I just wanted to say THANK YOU to everyone here. :smile:


As an early adopter, and still loving my screen, the thanks go to you ..


----------



## robnix

David Giles said:


> Believe me, I wish we could sell Masquerade systems for just a few hundred bucks. Heck, every front projection theater should have one!!  But unfortunately they contain expensive components, they are *very *labor intensive to build, test, calibrate, and package, and they are incredibly expensive to ship.
> 
> But in celebration of our anniversary, they are fair bit more affordable right now than ever in the past. So if you really want one, now's the time....


Hi David,

I would be thrilled to see an affordable manual system from Carada.


----------



## milacqua

Good job with your company and product! I've been enjoying my BW screen for about 7 or 8 years - thanks!


----------



## David Giles

mgkdragn said:


> As an early adopter, and still loving my screen, the thanks go to you ..





milacqua said:


> Good job with your company and product! I've been enjoying my BW screen for about 7 or 8 years - thanks!



And thank you both for your support!


----------



## David Giles

robnix said:


> Hi David,
> 
> I would be thrilled to see an affordable manual system from Carada.


Thanks for the suggestion robnix! I don't know if we'll ever sell a manual system, but it's nice to know there is some interest.


----------



## Jive Turkey

David Giles said:


> Thanks for the suggestion robnix! I don't know if we'll ever sell a manual system, but it's nice to know there is some interest.


 
Do it! I'd love to have a manual system to where you slid one panel up or down, the other moves accordingly.

Here's how manual works here. It's as manual as it gets! And yes, that's a Carada screen on the wall!

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/110-diy-screen-section/1169586-my-latest-masking-trial.html


----------



## robnix

David Giles said:


> Thanks for the suggestion robnix! I don't know if we'll ever sell a manual system, but it's nice to know there is some interest.


I think there may be a good bit of interest for a quality, easy to assemble, manual masking system.


----------



## akm3

David Giles said:


> Thanks for the suggestion robnix! I don't know if we'll ever sell a manual system, but it's nice to know there is some interest.


There is DEFINITELY interest. I would have certainly bought one with the screen I ordered yesterday. I couldn't swing the masquerade.

If you made it so you could get the manual system, and then buy the motors and IR pieces to turn it into a masquerade later, you'd have a nice upgrade path.

I was literally a coin flip away from buying the mono price manual masking system instead of the Carada I did end up purchasing, and just the short track record and potential reliability issues pushed me back to Carada.


----------



## acras13

So I've found a deal on a used Carada that I'm really tempted to buy, but it's a little less than ideal for my space. It's a 114" cinema white , and my space has a fair amount of ambient light during the day , that I'm just not willing to block completely , so I was leaning toward a gray screen to help fight that. The other issue is that the 114" is going to end up only 3 1/2" from each side wall . I really don't want to project more than about 106" , speakers have to be above screen due to doors on each side of screen wall , projector can't be hung lower than where it is now , etc. etc. 
My questions are , how silly will this look with side and bottom masking somewhat permanently mounted to drop the 114" to 106" ? Has anyone done this?
Secondly , does anyone know if Carada will sell their gray screen without frame , so I can switch it out? 
This deal seems to be great enough to give it a shot , so I might do it even if I don't get a response before i get too jazzed about it, but I'd like some feedback on whether or not I'm nuts for thinking about it. I might even go totally crazy and cut the frame down to 104"-106" size before ordering the gray screen so I don't have to worry about masking. Thanks


----------



## akm3

Carada will sell the screen without the frame but the savings over just buying a whole new screen is minimal.


----------



## BamaDave

Does anyone know of a replacent screen material that is acoustically transparent for a 16:9 142" screen?


----------



## Chopin_Guy

Looking forward to receiving my Carada -- ordered a Criterion 92" 1.78 in brilliant white yesterday. Will be paired with a Sony HW30ES from about 10.5 feet...


----------



## Jive Turkey

David Giles said:


> Thanks for the suggestion robnix! I don't know if we'll ever sell a manual system, but it's nice to know there is some interest.


Any pricing and release date on this yet?


----------



## CostlyBurrito

Just ordered my carada 118" precision 16x9 yesterday morning! Fed ex says delivery by Saturday. Amazing can't wait to get it up


----------



## willieconway

I received and put up a 100" Criterion screen with Classic Cinema White material five days ago. I'm pairing it with a recently purchased Epson 5030UB and it's my very first projector setup.

Assembly and installation was dead easy. It took me about 90 minutes and I did it all myself. I second the suggestion made by another poster to put up the assembled frame to verify that everything fits before attaching the screen material. Also, it would be nice if measurements rather than instructions for taking measurements for lower bracket placement were provided. I was lucky and got it right the first time but I can see how someone could easily misunderstand the instructions. Overall it was really simple and hassle-free though.

Since I have no experience with this type of setup I didn't really know what to expect in terms of picture quality. However, I must say that I'm very impressed. I was originally going to go with a Stewart Cima Neve screen but ended up buying the Criterion due to its gap between wall and back of screen (which I needed). After having watched a variety of content on the Criterion I'm having a really hard time imagining what the much more expensive Stewart screen could possibly do better.

Long story short: I'm a happy Carada owner 

Picture attached in case anyone's interested. As you can see I could have gone a little bigger but my viewing distance is only about 8 feet, and 100" seems like a good choice.


----------



## powersquad

Which screen material to go for with Criterion series 126" 16:9? Classic Cinema or Brilliant White with a Sony VPL-HW40ES or BenQ W1075 projector?


----------



## AlexanderDelarg

powersquad said:


> Which screen material to go for with Criterion series 126" 16:9? Classic Cinema or Brilliant White with a Sony VPL-HW40ES or BenQ W1075 projector?


David Giles (owner) recommends the BW. I have the BW in a light controlled room and love it.


----------



## AlexanderDelarg

willieconway said:


> I received and put up a 100" Criterion screen with Classic Cinema White material five days ago. I'm pairing it with a recently purchased Epson 5030UB and it's my very first projector setup.
> 
> Assembly and installation was dead easy. It took me about 90 minutes and I did it all myself. I second the suggestion made by another poster to put up the assembled frame to verify that everything fits before attaching the screen material. Also, it would be nice if measurements rather than instructions for taking measurements for lower bracket placement were provided. I was lucky and got it right the first time but I can see how someone could easily misunderstand the instructions. Overall it was really simple and hassle-free though.
> 
> Since I have no experience with this type of setup I didn't really know what to expect in terms of picture quality. However, I must say that I'm very impressed. I was originally going to go with a Stewart Cima Neve screen but ended up buying the Criterion due to its gap between wall and back of screen (which I needed). After having watched a variety of content on the Criterion I'm having a really hard time imagining what the much more expensive Stewart screen could possibly do better.
> 
> Long story short: I'm a happy Carada owner
> 
> Picture attached in case anyone's interested. As you can see I could have gone a little bigger but my viewing distance is only about 8 feet, and 100" seems like a good choice.



You have the right screen size with that distance. Looks great.


----------



## bdrex28

I just wanted to put in a good word here for Carada.




I recently purchased the 118" Brilliant White Criterian Series in 16:9 (1.78-1)




I am not overly handy around the house. Installation was incredibly easy and well spelled out in the instructions.


It took me all of about 5 minutes to assemble the frame and that was mostly because of taking it out of wrapping and moving around the floor. Installing the screen was also incredibly fast and easy on the frame.


The wall Brackets were very easy as well to install. I first marked all the studs on my wall and ended up putting a center hole in the upper 48" bracket and once I did that I had almost every other hole align in a stud. This all took me maybe 10 minutes (aside from finding studs). the bottom bracket was somewhat more difficult, but only still took 10 minutes as I was nervous my measurement was off and I had to make sure like three times.  


I had a friend help me lift the screen up to hang it, again very easy. Popping it on the bottom bracket made me somewhat nervous but I just followed the directions and pushed down and it snapped right on.


As for how it looks with my Sony HW40ES?


Incredible. I swear I would think it was a 118" wall mounted tv, it's bright vivid and looks incredible.




I wasn't sure with going Brilliant White, but that was the recommendation and I took it. My throw is just at 15' and it's incredible.


VERY VERY happy.


I have no idea why anyone would spend $3000 for a different screen in a light controlled room. There is absolutely no way, it would give 4x the performance for that cost.


Thank you Carada for a great product.


----------



## robnix

willieconway said:


> Assembly and installation was dead easy. It took me about 90 minutes and I did it all myself. I second the suggestion made by another poster to put up the assembled frame to verify that everything fits before attaching the screen material. *Also, it would be nice if measurements rather than instructions for taking measurements for lower bracket placement were provided. *I was lucky and got it right the first time but I can see how someone could easily misunderstand the instructions. Overall it was really simple and hassle-free though.


I'm not the handiest person either and was PARANOID while hoping I figured out the brackets correctly. I would have preferred something along the lines of:

For a 96" screen, measure the holes for the bottom bracket "X Inches from the holes for the top bracket". Regardless, it was still a very easy and quick install.


----------



## Tom899

bdrex28 said:


> I just wanted to put in a good word here for Carada.
> I recently purchased the 118" Brilliant White Criterian Series in 16:9 (1.78-1)
> I am not overly handy around the house. Installation was incredibly easy and well spelled out in the instructions.
> It took me all of about 5 minutes to assemble the frame and that was mostly because of taking it out of wrapping and moving around the floor. Installing the screen was also incredibly fast and easy on the frame.
> The wall Brackets were very easy as well to install. I first marked all the studs on my wall and ended up putting a center hole in the upper 48" bracket and once I did that I had almost every other hole align in a stud. This all took me maybe 10 minutes (aside from finding studs). the bottom bracket was somewhat more difficult, but only still took 10 minutes as I was nervous my measurement was off and I had to make sure like three times.
> I had a friend help me lift the screen up to hang it, again very easy. Popping it on the bottom bracket made me somewhat nervous but I just followed the directions and pushed down and it snapped right on.
> As for how it looks with my Sony HW40ES?
> Incredible. I swear I would think it was a 118" wall mounted tv, it's bright vivid and looks incredible.
> I wasn't sure with going Brilliant White, but that was the recommendation and I took it. My throw is just at 15' and it's incredible.
> VERY VERY happy.
> I have no idea why anyone would spend $3000 for a different screen in a light controlled room. There is absolutely no way, it would give 4x the performance for that cost.
> Thank you Carada for a great product.


Your experience sounds great! I bought a 134" BW Criterion but just now painting the walls. I have a Sony 40ES. I'm about two weeks away from hanging the screen and projector. I just need to figure out the best throw distance for 134". I have the option for any distance, using the calculators I'm thinking 15 or 16 feet. I can't wait to get it up and working.


----------



## bdrex28

Tom899 said:


> Your experience sounds great! I bought a 134" BW Criterion but just now painting the walls. I have a Sony 40ES. I'm about two weeks away from hanging the screen and projector. I just need to figure out the best throw distance for 134". I have the option for any distance, using the calculators I'm thinking 15 or 16 feet. I can't wait to get it up and working.



Tom, I'm at 14'6" or so


It easily would have thrown to a 134" screen. I'd say 16' would be perfect.


It's a bright projector and I'm glad I did the Brilliant White. Yours should be nearly exact with a larger screen and a larger throw distance it should equal out. It may be somewhat less bright, but I don't know how much the 1' will matter.


----------



## cemo62

bdrex28 said:


> I just wanted to put in a good word here for Carada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently purchased the 118" Brilliant White Criterian Series in 16:9 (1.78-1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not overly handy around the house. Installation was incredibly easy and well spelled out in the instructions.
> 
> 
> It took me all of about 5 minutes to assemble the frame and that was mostly because of taking it out of wrapping and moving around the floor. Installing the screen was also incredibly fast and easy on the frame.
> 
> 
> The wall Brackets were very easy as well to install. I first marked all the studs on my wall and ended up putting a center hole in the upper 48" bracket and once I did that I had almost every other hole align in a stud. This all took me maybe 10 minutes (aside from finding studs). the bottom bracket was somewhat more difficult, but only still took 10 minutes as I was nervous my measurement was off and I had to make sure like three times.
> 
> 
> I had a friend help me lift the screen up to hang it, again very easy. Popping it on the bottom bracket made me somewhat nervous but I just followed the directions and pushed down and it snapped right on.
> 
> 
> As for how it looks with my Sony HW40ES?
> 
> 
> Incredible. I swear I would think it was a 118" wall mounted tv, it's bright vivid and looks incredible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure with going Brilliant White, but that was the recommendation and I took it. My throw is just at 15' and it's incredible.
> 
> 
> VERY VERY happy.
> 
> 
> I have no idea why anyone would spend $3000 for a different screen in a light controlled room. There is absolutely no way, it would give 4x the performance for that cost.
> 
> 
> Thank you Carada for a great product.


What about sparkles in bright especially white scenes? Texture free? %100 clean image? No difference from stewart and jkp? Sorry for my english i hope u understand my questions


----------



## AlexanderDelarg

cemo62 said:


> What about sparkles in bright especially white scenes? Texture free? %100 clean image? No difference from stewart and jkp? Sorry for my english i hope u understand my questions


I have never seen any sparkles and I sit about 12 feet away on a 118" BW screen.


----------



## MyFifthTry

I've got a Carada High Contrast Grey screen, not yet hung on the wall. While examining the screen surface with a flashlight I noticed that it lets through a fair bit of light. This makes me wonder if backscatter from my light-colored wall will affect the image. Anybody got an opinion on this? Is it worthwhile covering the portion of the wall that will be behind the screen with a black cloth before I hang this thing?


----------



## ben38

MyFifthTry said:


> I've got a Carada High Contrast Grey screen, not yet hung on the wall. While examining the screen surface with a flashlight I noticed that it lets through a fair bit of light. This makes me wonder if backscatter from my light-colored wall will affect the image. Anybody got an opinion on this? Is it worthwhile covering the portion of the wall that will be behind the screen with a black cloth before I hang this thing?


 Light hitting a light colored wall will bounce back. Yes putting a black cloth behind the screen, or painting the wall behind the screen black, is a good idea.


----------



## AlexanderDelarg

MyFifthTry said:


> I've got a Carada High Contrast Grey screen, not yet hung on the wall. While examining the screen surface with a flashlight I noticed that it lets through a fair bit of light. This makes me wonder if backscatter from my light-colored wall will affect the image. Anybody got an opinion on this? Is it worthwhile covering the portion of the wall that will be behind the screen with a black cloth before I hang this thing?


Curious as to why you went with the Grey screen?


----------



## MyFifthTry

AlexanderDelarg said:


> Curious as to why you went with the Grey screen?


My projector dealer recommended it because my room has light-colored walls and a white ceiling. I have been second-guessing myself ever since, but will withhold judgment until my projector arrives and I see how it performs.


----------



## MyFifthTry

ben38 said:


> Light hitting a light colored wall will bounce back. Yes putting a black cloth behind the screen, or painting the wall behind the screen black, is a good idea.


Thanks, I think I'll do this.


----------



## AlexanderDelarg

MyFifthTry said:


> My projector dealer recommended it because my room has light-colored walls and a white ceiling. I have been second-guessing myself ever since, but will withhold judgment until my projector arrives and I see how it performs.


I would ask David from Carada for his opinion too.


----------



## bdrex28

cemo62 said:


> What about sparkles in bright especially white scenes? Texture free? %100 clean image? No difference from stewart and jkp? Sorry for my english i hope u understand my questions




I've only had mine up and running for 4 days. But I have not seen any sparkles at all. It's been a completely clean image. Honestly, it looks like a panel it's so clean.


I couldn't compare it to a stewart or jkp as I have never had one. But I see no way in a light controlled room that something 4 or 5 times more expensive would give that much benefit.


Just my opinion.


----------



## R Harkness

Depending on how critical you are about seeing screen textures, there are almost no screens that are entirely "texture-free."
Some people will not notice texture on the most "sparkly" screens, while other super picky people (like me) will notice it on even the most neutral screen surfaces.

That said, if you are looking for as little texture as possible in a screen surface, the Carada screens are among the very best choices. They show very little screen texture for the vast majority of image content.


----------



## MyFifthTry

AlexanderDelarg said:


> I would ask David from Carada for his opinion too.


OK, I did and he is of the opinion that there wouldn't be any visible difference, but that I could do it if it would help my peace of mind. 

BTW, Carada = best customer service ever.


----------



## akm3

The one thing I don't like about my Carada screen. It looks SO nice up on the wall, that everyone who sees it is compelled to walk up to it and feel the felt material. 

I just think "please don't put your greasy paws on my screen... I might have to get a rope barricade or something.


----------



## AlexanderDelarg

akm3 said:


> The one thing I don't like about my Carada screen. It looks SO nice up on the wall, that everyone who sees it is compelled to walk up to it and feel the felt material.
> 
> I just think "please don't put your greasy paws on my screen... I might have to get a rope barricade or something.


A sign would be equally effective.....do not touch unless you want a donkey punch......

I told my 8 yr old daughter to never ever touch the screen the day it was installed. Maybe an hour later, the installer told me he caught her running her finger along the screen and he did not even have to say anything as she ran out of the home theater.....priceless.


----------



## bdrex28

AlexanderDelarg said:


> A sign would be equally effective.....do not touch unless you want a donkey punch......
> 
> I told my 8 yr old daughter to never ever touch the screen the day it was installed. Maybe an hour later, the installer told me he caught her running her finger along the screen and he did not even have to say anything as she ran out of the home theater.....priceless.



haha, the first thing I told my 7 year old boy and 11 yr old girl. do not touch, ever.
no throwing, playing or touching.

lol


----------



## Jive Turkey

akm3 said:


> The one thing I don't like about my Carada screen. It looks SO nice up on the wall, that everyone who sees it is compelled to walk up to it and feel the felt material.
> 
> I just think "please don't put your greasy paws on my screen... I might have to get a rope barricade or something.


One of the reasons why I installed black velvet draw curtains.


----------



## bdrex28

what I'd love to do is set up a DIY masking system, but I need to read more.


----------



## Jive Turkey

bdrex28 said:


> what I'd love to do is set up a DIY masking system, but I need to read more.


Search the DIY screen forum for "my latest masking trial" for the manual DIY setup I've been using for years.


----------



## robnix

Jive Turkey said:


> Search the DIY screen forum for "my latest masking trial" for the manual DIY setup I've been using for years.


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/110-diy-screen-section/1169586-my-latest-masking-trial.html


----------



## Reefdvr27

I watched HTTYD2 last night on my Carada 112" 2:35:1 and I have to say it looked fantastic. My PJ and screen don't have the pop my Sammy D8000 has, but man it is really close, the detail in that movie last night was spectacular. I am glad now I went with the brilliant white.


----------



## jsil

I found someone selling a Carada brillant white screen and need input. My projector is Benq w1070 and screen is DIY 106" in my family room. Here is a picture of the room.


----------



## Reefdvr27

jsil said:


> I found someone selling a Carada brillant white screen and need input. My projector is Benq w1070 and screen is DIY 106" in my family room. Here is a picture of the room.


Well, what do you want to know?


----------



## jsil

If it will be to bright with this projector in 2D and I do watch 3D also. If others had done a DIY screen and seen improvements in PQ with manufactured screen.


----------



## AlexanderDelarg

jsil said:


> If it will be to bright with this projector in 2D and I do watch 3D also. If others had done a DIY screen and seen improvements in PQ with manufactured screen.


You will be fine with the Carada.


----------



## Reefdvr27

jsil said:


> If it will be to bright with this projector in 2D and I do watch 3D also. If others had done a DIY screen and seen improvements in PQ with manufactured screen.


If you don't have allot of light coming in, the screen will be very good and most likely an improvement over your old screen. My panasonic 8000 is a bright projector and I don't find it bright at all.


----------



## jsil

Going to pick up the screen tomorrow morning and hope it's in good shape.


----------



## Reefdvr27

jsil said:


> Going to pick up the screen tomorrow morning and hope it's in good shape.


Should be. They just hang on the wall. Most people with this kind of stuff take care of it.


----------



## jsil

They don't have the wall bracket's for the screen. Looks like I need to order some from Carada or go to home depot.


----------



## Reefdvr27

jsil said:


> They don't have the wall bracket's for the screen. Looks like I need to order some from Carada or go to home depot.


I forget what they look like, but I am sure you can just use a French cleat. You have to mount the top and bottom. I mounted my acoustical panels with cleats from the Home Depot.


----------



## jsil

That's what I'm thinking on getting at home depot and putting Furring Strip Board. Then mount the French cleats to the board. What's the total weight of the screen.


----------



## jsil

Got the screen set up but not mounted yet. I notice that the back of the screen is white and not black like other screens. Does the light go straight through the screen.


----------



## jsil

Got the screen mounted and so far looks good. Got to watch some football and a movie tonight. The picture looks sharper and color's have more pop not bad at all for $200.


----------



## steveko23

*Which carada would you choose?*

I'm looking at the different carada screens and while the pictures on their website are a bit lacking I think understand the general difference in look between the criterion and precision and am curious on some thoughts of my situation. I'm looking at the 110" screen and will be projecting a Sony HW40ES onto it. My front wall is 100" and then on both sides there is a 135 degree angle where the wall continues out. The precision width with frame is exactly 100, same as the wall so would fit perfectly. Unfortunately, looking at both I think I like the look of the criterion better, which is 102.5". So that would work, but I would have to mount the screen 1" off the wall to do so. Thoughts?

Thanks!
Steve


----------



## AlexanderDelarg

steveko23 said:


> I'm looking at the different carada screens and while the pictures on their website are a bit lacking I think understand the general difference in look between the criterion and precision and am curious on some thoughts of my situation. I'm looking at the 110" screen and will be projecting a Sony HW40ES onto it. My front wall is 100" and then on both sides there is a 135 degree angle where the wall continues out. The precision width with frame is exactly 100, same as the wall so would fit perfectly. Unfortunately, looking at both I think I like the look of the criterion better, which is 102.5". So that would work, but I would have to mount the screen 1" off the wall to do so. Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!
> Steve


I love the look of my Criterion frame as it makes the screen look more professional IMO. I would ask David Giles your question. David and Carada are top of the line when it comes to customer service. 

[email protected]


----------



## MyFifthTry

I chose the Criterion frame and think it looks great. Mind you, the flocking material that Carada uses on its frames is _so_ black that from any distance you can't discern the bevel under normal conditions. But I like the fact that side-lighting casts no shadow on the screen as you might see with a rectangular frame. As an artifact in its own right, the Carada screen is an object of beauty, and to my eye the wider Criterion frame is of satisfying proportions.

I can also testify (and please don't ask me how I know this) that the frame is extremely robust.

Lastly, I concur that Carada's customer service is superb.


----------



## steveko23

Awesome, thanks! I sent David an email. My other option is to go with the 106" criterion which is 99" so would also fit pretty perfectly, but I'd be giving up 4" of screen (which I'm not honesty sure I'd notice, but figure bigger is better).


----------



## steveko23

Wow, you guys were right about the customer service, David responded to me in under 5 minutes! Very impressive. He said they could make a custom 107" that would cost the same as the 110". So I'd guess that'd be where I'm leaning right now.


----------



## AlexanderDelarg

steveko23 said:


> Wow, you guys were right about the customer service, David responded to me in under 5 minutes! Very impressive. He said they could make a custom 107" that would cost the same as the 110". So I'd guess that'd be where I'm leaning right now.


Great choice.


----------



## robnix

steveko23 said:


> Wow, you guys were right about the customer service, David responded to me in under 5 minutes! Very impressive. He said they could make a custom 107" that would cost the same as the 110". So I'd guess that'd be where I'm leaning right now.


Customer service at Carada is outstanding.


----------



## mcmountainman

*New Owner*

Happy Holidays to all ! I just received my new Criterion 96 in screen today which I wont be setting up till the weekend and was wondering if anyone puts Blackout cloth or anything behind the screen ? Im asking because upon reading one review it said the screen only reflects 65% of the light which would incur 35% is going straight through ? ? ? Thought it might be wise to have that reflect back from some white material . Is this really an issue or just forget about it ?
Cant wait to see it in action with my new Epson 5030 ! ! !


----------



## JayNYC

mcmountainman said:


> Happy Holidays to all ! I just received my new Criterion 96 in screen today which I wont be setting up till the weekend and was wondering if anyone puts Blackout cloth or anything behind the screen ? Im asking because upon reading one review it said the screen only reflects 65% of the light which would incur 35% is going straight through ? ? ? Thought it might be wise to have that reflect back from some white material . Is this really an issue or just forget about it ?
> Cant wait to see it in action with my new Epson 5030 ! ! !


Very curious to hear people's thoughts on this as well.


----------



## A.Bell

mcmountainman said:


> Happy Holidays to all ! I just received my new Criterion 96 in screen today which I wont be setting up till the weekend and was wondering if anyone puts Blackout cloth or anything behind the screen ? Im asking because upon reading one review it said the screen only reflects 65% of the light which would incur 35% is going straight through ? ? ? Thought it might be wise to have that reflect back from some white material . Is this really an issue or just forget about it ?
> Cant wait to see it in action with my new Epson 5030 ! ! !


 
I have owned the same 96'' Criterion frame screen w/ the Brilliant White screen material for 5 years now. Originally used it with my Panasonic AE3000, before moving on to the 5030 last month. Up until Spring of 2013 the wall behind the screen was a light beige color and the picture always looked fine to me. The wall is now a dark brown and I couldn't honestly tell you if I notice a difference or not. Which screen material did you get? I believe the Cinema White material is a lot thinner than the Brilliant White. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## MyFifthTry

mcmountainman said:


> Happy Holidays to all ! I just received my new Criterion 96 in screen today which I wont be setting up till the weekend and was wondering if anyone puts Blackout cloth or anything behind the screen ? Im asking because upon reading one review it said the screen only reflects 65% of the light which would incur 35% is going straight through ? ? ? Thought it might be wise to have that reflect back from some white material . Is this really an issue or just forget about it ?


65% reflection doesn't necessarily imply that 35% penetrates; some amount will be absorbed in the material.

Having said that, I don't think you want whatever portion that penetrates the screen surface to scatter off something behind and illuminate the back of the screen with a diffuse glow. If anything, I would put something dark and absorptive behind the screen, not something white.

Before mounting my Carada HCG screen I noted that it does allow a noticeable amount of light to penetrate, so I stretched out and stapled a piece of black cloth on the wall behind it just in case. I can't say that it made any difference because I did not do a before-after comparison. The proprietor of Carada was of the opinion that it should not be necessary "but you could do it if it would make you feel better" (or words to that effect).

I did, and it does.


----------



## mcmountainman

*New screen*

Well I put up my new 96 in. Cinema White screen as previously posted was wondering about light going through screen . I read the other post and luckily for me this screen is covering a window - why lucky ? Because that window and adjoining walls were already covered with a flat black sheet of wood ( : Screen looks nice 650 plus bucks nicer than my old blackout cloth not really but it is smoother . Im glad I did it it would have bugged me never knowing if it made a difference or not . 
Did a before and after quick check with spears & muncil and brightness and contrast were almost identical . Watched Pacific Rim and Under the Sea both looked great to me . Ive been through 4 projectors starting out with an old Infocus4805 to my new 5030UB figure this screen will be with me for at least a couple more before I upgrade it . Man this is an Expensive hobby sorta like my JEEP ( Just Empty Every Pocket ) ( :


----------



## steveko23

I did end up ordering the Carada 106" Criterion and unfortunately Fed Ex mangled it pretty badly, which is actually surprising because it's packaged really well with bubble wrap around everything. I called Carada right away and sent some pictures and they are sending me replacement frame pieces (screen was fine, just the frame ended up damaged). So yeah David at Carada is awesome and I can't recommend them highly enough for excellent customer service!!


----------



## AlexanderDelarg

steveko23 said:


> I did end up ordering the Carada 106" Criterion and unfortunately Fed Ex mangled it pretty badly, which is actually surprising because it's packaged really well with bubble wrap around everything. I called Carada right away and sent some pictures and they are sending me replacement frame pieces (screen was fine, just the frame ended up damaged). So yeah David at Carada is awesome and I can't recommend them highly enough for excellent customer service!!


 
Sorry to hear about the damage but glad to hear Davild made it right. Carada is the best.


----------



## Tom899

*Brilliant White Criterion 134" 1:78.1*

I ordered a Brilliant White Criterion 134" 1:78.1 back on October 14th. I received it on October 17th, very fast! It has been sitting in the box until my HT Media room in the basement was finished, 7 month project.
I'm happy to report I have it up and used it all day yesterday. It is fantastic! I have a Sony 40ES projector mounted on the ceiling 17' away with seating at 15'. Everything is perfect, just as I've been hoping for. I couldn't be happier with my Carada screen!


----------



## thetman

Tom899 said:


> I ordered a Brilliant White Criterion 134" 1:78.1 back on October 14th. I received it on October 17th, very fast! It has been sitting in the box until my HT Media room in the basement was finished, 7 month project.
> I'm happy to report I have it up and used it all day yesterday. It is fantastic! I have a Sony 40ES projector mounted on the ceiling 17' away with seating at 15'. Everything is perfect, just as I've been hoping for. I couldn't be happier with my Carada screen!


congrats- would love to see a pic. I have a 120" 2.35 criterion also sitting in its box since late november. not sure when my room will be done. house project seems to be going slow lately. Hopefully by late spring I can enjoy it. My only concern is that I'm still torn I made the right decision getting a scope screen and not 1.78. Its my first screen so we'll see.


----------



## sm4llz

Has anybody cleaned their brilliant white screen? I think a feather duster works for the most part but am wondering if you get a smudge should you just use soap and water?


----------



## AlexanderDelarg

thetman said:


> congrats- would love to see a pic. I have a 120" 2.35 criterion also sitting in its box since late november. not sure when my room will be done. house project seems to be going slow lately. Hopefully by late spring I can enjoy it. My only concern is that I'm still torn I made the right decision getting a scope screen and not 1.78. Its my first screen so we'll see.


I wanted a 2:40 screen but my projector (Epson 6030) needs the additional lense to make this possible at a premium cost, so I went with the 1:78 and like it but do wish I had a 2:40 for movies that are shot in 2:40. The black bars do not bother me. I watch more movies than TV in my HT.


----------



## thetman

I've gone back and forth with this. I've just read that menus from blurays are off the screen when viewing on scope screen and any 16x9 format movie will look small on a scope screen. I have no real-work experience with this since this will be my first screen-projection setup. My viewing will be primarily blu-ray movies, so hoping it all works out.


----------



## Tom899

thetman said:


> congrats- would love to see a pic. I have a 120" 2.35 criterion also sitting in its box since late november. not sure when my room will be done. house project seems to be going slow lately. Hopefully by late spring I can enjoy it. My only concern is that I'm still torn I made the right decision getting a scope screen and not 1.78. Its my first screen so we'll see.


Thanks thetman, here are a couple of pictures.


----------



## thetman

Tom899 said:


> Thanks thetman, here are a couple of pictures.


very nice. looks like Klipsch speakers? Thats a big screen, I bet movies look awesome on it. love the whole set up too.


----------



## mcheck14

Ok guys, need some help here. I have been researching like crazy and can't come up a good answer.
Moving into a new house before long which means I need a new screen. My current screen is staying in this house. It is an Elite Cine-white. At the new house I really want to go with a Carada. I need help on which material to go with. 

Here is my setup.
Projector: Epson 5020UB
Throw distance: Approximately 14'6"
Seating distance:12' to 13'
Screen Size: 110"
Room Colors: Walls and ceiling painted in flat medium to light grey color (couldn't convince the wife to go darker)
Light: Would like to have some ambient light for game days when people are over. For movie viewing, windows can be blacked out.This room is in the basement so we have half size windows.
The screen is recessed into a built in that I did, painted a very dark grey.

Any help on the screen selection would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## ben38

Carada's standard Classic Cinema white may be a little dim for a room with some ambient light. I would go with the Brilliant White screen instead.


----------



## AlexanderDelarg

mcheck14 said:


> Ok guys, need some help here. I have been researching like crazy and can't come up a good answer.
> Moving into a new house before long which means I need a new screen. My current screen is staying in this house. It is an Elite Cine-white. At the new house I really want to go with a Carada. I need help on which material to go with.
> 
> Here is my setup.
> Projector: Epson 5020UB
> Throw distance: Approximately 14'6"
> Seating distance:12' to 13'
> Screen Size: 110"
> Room Colors: Walls and ceiling painted in flat medium to light grey color (couldn't convince the wife to go darker)
> Light: Would like to have some ambient light for game days when people are over. For movie viewing, windows can be blacked out.This room is in the basement so we have half size windows.
> The screen is recessed into a built in that I did, painted a very dark grey.
> 
> Any help on the screen selection would be greatly appreciated!!


I would go brilliant white. David Giles, the owner, also recommends brilliant white for the extra punch even in light controlled home theaters like I have. I love mine.


----------



## Reefdvr27

AlexanderDelarg said:


> I would go brilliant white. David Giles, the owner, also recommends brilliant white for the extra punch even in light controlled home theaters like I have. I love mine.


I second this. I to went with the brilliant white and love it.


----------



## mcheck14

Thanks for the reccomendations. Couple questions about the brilliant white. How are the viewing angles? With the 1.4 gain, do you notice in sparkling or hot spotting?


----------



## AlexanderDelarg

mcheck14 said:


> Thanks for the reccomendations. Couple questions about the brilliant white. How are the viewing angles? With the 1.4 gain, do you notice in sparkling or hot spotting?


The viewing angles are not an issue for me. We have five home theater chairs across one row and the end seats are just as good as the middle seat. There is no sparkling or hot spots. The 1.4 gain was measured closer to 1.2 in a review done a few years back on multiple screens and manufacturers. Got great reviews.


----------



## Mike Garrett

mcheck14 said:


> Thanks for the reccomendations. Couple questions about the brilliant white. How are the viewing angles? With the 1.4 gain, do you notice in sparkling or hot spotting?


The actual gain is not that high. Viewing angle is very good and hot spotting is not going to be a problem, as long as you mount more than 1.2 screen widths away. Sparkle has never been an issue complained about with this screen. If we can help you, give us a call.


----------



## Tom899

mcheck14 said:


> Thanks for the reccomendations. Couple questions about the brilliant white. How are the viewing angles? With the 1.4 gain, do you notice in sparkling or hot spotting?



I can also attest to the fact that with the BW material there is absolutely no sparkles or hot spotting. Viewing angles are also extremely good. I don't have seating off to the side but I can walk way off angle and I'm impressed. Mine is a 134" Criterion with a Sony 40ES mounted at 17' throw distance, and seating at 14.5'. I run my Sony on low lamp mode and it's just perfect. I can put some lights on and play pool and still have a very acceptable picture for watching sports. If I put my 40ES lamp on high it's not that much different so I just leave it on low for all occasions. Highly recommended and good luck!


----------



## mcheck14

Thanks for the reply's! Looks like I'll be ordering the Criterion BW today!.


----------



## nuke1

*New Screen Help*

Here is my setup.
Projector: Soon to be Sony HW55ES
Throw distance: Approximately 17'
Seating distance: Approximately 14'
Room Colors: Walls and ceiling painted in dark brown 
Light: Light controlled/blackout
Was wondering what screen material to get, CCW or BW? I was considering 126" to 134" screen. I am unsure if the Sony will be bright enough at 17' for the 134". Any suggestions?


----------



## tcramer

nuke1 said:


> Here is my setup.
> Projector: Soon to be Sony HW55ES
> Throw distance: Approximately 17'
> Seating distance: Approximately 14'
> Room Colors: Walls and ceiling painted in dark brown
> Light: Light controlled/blackout
> Was wondering what screen material to get, CCW or BW? I was considering 126" to 134" screen. I am unsure if the Sony will be bright enough at 17' for the 134". Any suggestions?


I think if you went with the BW it would give enough gain so the picture would be bright enough. You have a dark, light controlled room and with the Sony I think using the BW at 17' and a 134" screen it would still be good.


----------



## AlexanderDelarg

nuke1 said:


> Here is my setup.
> Projector: Soon to be Sony HW55ES
> Throw distance: Approximately 17'
> Seating distance: Approximately 14'
> Room Colors: Walls and ceiling painted in dark brown
> Light: Light controlled/blackout
> Was wondering what screen material to get, CCW or BW? I was considering 126" to 134" screen. I am unsure if the Sony will be bright enough at 17' for the 134". Any suggestions?


David Giles the owner of Carada, recommends the BW screen in a room such as yours.


----------



## Craig Peer

nuke1 said:


> Here is my setup.
> Projector: Soon to be Sony HW55ES
> Throw distance: Approximately 17'
> Seating distance: Approximately 14'
> Room Colors: Walls and ceiling painted in dark brown
> Light: Light controlled/blackout
> Was wondering what screen material to get, CCW or BW? I was considering 126" to 134" screen. I am unsure if the Sony will be bright enough at 17' for the 134". Any suggestions?



Get screen samples and test them with the projector. That might help you decide ( try one, then the other - otherwise the brightest always wins ).


----------



## Craig Peer

And don't forget that AV Science sells Carada screens too !


----------



## rlindo

For 7-8 years I have been running a 1.78:1 106" BW with JVC projectors (RS1, RS2, RS50 and now the X500) and since I got my X500 in February I was thinking about trying out the CCW because the X500 is freaking bright and I figured it was worth seeing how it pairs with the CCW. What really pushed me to seriously consider this was the Jeff Meier (accucalhd) screen report where he showed the real gains he measured aren't that different and that the CCW is the closest in image reproduction of those he tested compared to the StudioTek 100 which I was reading up on about how great it is.

For reference, my room has the front half covered in black velvet from ceiling to floor (thereby making half the room a bat cave) while the back half is a medium grey paint which I will eventually cover in the same black velvet.

I got a sample of the CCW sent to me and tried it out last week and mainly noticed a deeper black. Now when projecting a white screen it looked a lot dimmer so I didn't know if the black level was better because it was just a lower gain screen or if it was part that and part it just produced a deeper black regardless of gain. I did a few tests and did some iris adjustments (having to go by memory though when adjusting it since it was obviously raising the BW brightness as well) to try and do what I felt matched the CCW sample brightness to what I was getting on the BW. What this did was sort of indicate to me that the better black is simply part of the screen material. What I noticed was with the iris fully closed I couldn't see much difference on a full black screen but the more I opened the iris the greater the difference to the point where with the X500 in high lamp with iris fully opened to max out brightness the difference was quite dramatic between that sample and the BW on a full black screen. I also noticed at times in scenes the sample seemed to be the exact same brightness as the BW (often with skin tones) while very bright stuff like skies were clearly dimmer on the CCW sample. 

I decided I'd pull the trigger and get the new material as it was only going to be 400 bucks and the full material arrived yesterday and my initial impressions are that it is great!

I knew the black would be better and that was the main reason I got this since I am a black level junkie but I was still wondering if the image would just have a clear difference in brightness and that I'd be giving up some brightness created "pop" but I just don't see a difference. The sample did not give a solid representation of brightness because if the entire screen had produced the same brightness of say an all white image as that sample did then I'd have easily noticed it being dimmer. 

What really surprised me was that the image seems to have slightly more depth and there is just an overall increase in clarity which I wasn't expecting. When I say clarity I don't mean that there is an increase in visible detail but just kind of like looking at something through a very thin piece of clear glass and then removing the glass. Detail basically stays the same but without the piece of glass the object just looks clearer. I have seen people say with the StudioTek 100 that it basically disappears and that is the feeling I get with the CCW. The BW was by no means clearly visible (sounds weird describing it like that) but it didn't give the feeling of disappearing like the CCW does. Images just simply look more real on the CCW than the BW.

This morning I did a calibration run on the CCW both to see what change there was from the BW and because I have 120 hours on the bulb and the last time I calibrated I had 60. I didn't expect a big difference in the greyscale readings and I didn't get a big difference. What I did notice was light output on a 100 IRE window doesn't seem to be much different at all (again, despite what that little sample showed) as I am getting a bit over 14ftL with the iris at -11. Before, I got something in that range as well (maybe I hit 15 ftL at 60 hours on the BW with the same iris setting) and watching a couple movies today backs up that the image doesn't seem dimmer at all. I am very happy about this since I had the concern that the image would be noticeably dimmer and that as the bulb aged I'd possibly have to swap the BW back on the frame but that isn't going to be an issue now.

So based on my observations and at least with the X500, the CCW is the way to go for a dark, light controlled theater and as much as I enjoyed the BW, I just don't see a point to it over the CCW in a similar dark/light controlled room with a projector that has good light output. The black level is superior (though it isn't night and day) and the image just has that greater sense of depth, richness and clarity which I guess might be down to the black level being better. I simply see no negative of the CCW compared to the BW given they seem to be so closely matched in brightness yet it has the above mentioned positives and is also cheaper.

Scene changes from bright to black are a bigger treat now as before the screen after the auto iris clamps down would seem invisible for a few seconds as my eyes adjusted while now it seems the screen stays invisible for a couple more seconds. The only explanation for this to me is the black level being a bit deeper on the CCW so my eyes takes just that little bit extra time to make out the black screen.

One change I did do between removing the BW and CCW is paint the wall area behind the screen black. I do not know if this has factored into any of my observations and whether it would have impacted the BW screen image from before. I don't think it would have since some of the black velvet (which is much darker than the black paint) below the screen also extends up behind the screen and I never noticed any change in that area from the rest of the screen area which had the medium grey paint behind it. 

I know BW seems to be the favourite based on previous posts in here but CCW all the way for me.


----------



## sinisanav

I agree, I went with Classic Cinema White mainly because I had total light control, choosing dark brown colors for the space. I had it on 2.35:1 120" paired with Panny 2000EA, now I moved and my HT is in smaller space with 1.78:1 106" CCW paired with Epson 5030UB. Dark scenes are not washed out and even old Panny but more so new Epson produce pletny of light to provide nice vibrant picture without overpowering the screen.
You comment above was right , in fully controlled HT, picture is just e lifelike, clear, natural.


----------



## rlindo

I watched a few more movies on Saturday and honestly, the CCW is blowing me away with its performance compared to the BW. I wish I had measured the max brightness on the BW before I swapped it out but I'm guessing it is maybe 10% brighter. For that extra 10% in brightness the CCW gives up, it produces an overall image that is more than 10% superior to that of the BW. An easy choice for me and one thing this has shown me is I'm a 1/unity gain screen guy from now on since I get the feeling it's the same thing among other companies and their unity screens and those that have a bit extra gain.


----------



## HofstraJet

Thanks to all of the suggestions in this thread, I just ordered a 96" 1.76 BW Criterion screen for my sister's house to pair with her Epson PowerLite Pro Cinema 6030UB. The room is pretty dark, but has some ambient light. She is by no means a videophile so to her anything will look fine. Looking forward to seeing how it performs as I start planning the retirement of my 73" RPTV (which still looks fantastic).


----------



## thetman

I have a question, but not sure if its doable. I ordered a 120 inch scope screen back in november from AVS during black friday, for an ongoing build/ addition that is still ongoing. The screen box is still unopened but after more calculations it seems I can go bigger. just wondering if Carada allows for swapping and upgrading to another screen ( I expect to pay shipping of course since its on me). Anyone do this before? I think I can squeeze in a 136 scope. Would definitely like to get a bigger screen if possible. thanks

update: I guess its a no-go after 30 days. no problem figured I would at least ask. Not sure what the market is on places like craigslist for projection screens. I might just keep it, hate to lose a bunch of money on a brand new screen. Thats what I get for being impatient.


----------



## DavidHir

thetman said:


> I have a question, but not sure if its doable. I ordered a 120 inch scope screen back in november from AVS during black friday, for an ongoing build/ addition that is still ongoing. The screen box is still unopened but after more calculations it seems I can go bigger. just wondering if Carada allows for swapping and upgrading to another screen ( I expect to pay shipping of course since its on me). Anyone do this before? I think I can squeeze in a 136 scope. Would definitely like to get a bigger screen if possible. thanks
> 
> update: I guess its a no-go after 30 days. no problem figured I would at least ask. Not sure what the market is on places like craigslist for projection screens. I might just keep it, hate to lose a bunch of money on a brand new screen. Thats what I get for being impatient.


You can try selling it on the classifieds on this site too.


----------



## thetman

I suppose I could, would have to figure out the shipping. or exactly where to ship it from and how to get it there. pretty long box.


----------



## Lucky Strike

I’m in the middle of turning a basement room into a theater room and due to room design I will be forced to deal with windows on either of the two walls (there’s two windows close together on both walls) that I can hang a fixed screen on. The other walls either have a fireplace or doors. The windows are small basement type sliders that are higher up on the wall. 

I have the option of mounting the screen below the windows but since the overall height of the ceiling is pretty low (7.5’) that’d restrict me to a screen that’d be pretty small (probably like a 72” one) so I plan on getting a 106” 16:9 Precision and hanging the screen so that the top edge is in the middle of the windows and horizontally the screen would span all of one window and most of the second. 

The windows are set in the concrete foundation and we’ve framed out the walls (haven’t done the drywall yet though) so the window frames should have plenty of depth to hang small blackout curtains set deep enough in the frames so they won’t touch the back of the frame. 

What I’m concerned about is that we won’t be able to mount a full 48” wall bracket due to the windows. I don’t know the exact dimensions off the top of my head (I’ll get them when I get home tonight) but with the screen centered in the room like I want it we’d have approximately 24” of wall between the windows and then a smaller section on the side of one of the windows. Definitely less than 48” and split into two parts as well. 

I’m just wondering if that would be sufficient…it doesn’t seem like the frames/screen would be all that heavy since it’s aluminum but I wanted to check here first. I know the instructions say not to have any space between wall brackets if you’re using more than one but I’d be as careful as I could using a 4’ level to ensure that the two pieces are at the same height. I plan on screwing some 2x4’s horizontally between the studs at bracket height so that every screw in the bracket would be screwed into wood and not just drywall. 

Anyways, any opinions on whether what I’m wanting to do would work would be much appreciated.


----------



## DavidHir

thetman said:


> I suppose I could, would have to figure out the shipping. or exactly where to ship it from and how to get it there. pretty long box.


True. The shipping costs can eat into the deal too...hopefully you get lucky and find someone local.


----------



## Dominic Chan

Lucky Strike said:


> I’m just wondering if that would be sufficient…it doesn’t seem like the frames/screen would be all that heavy since it’s aluminum but I wanted to check here first. I know the instructions say not to have any space between wall brackets if you’re using more than one but I’d be as careful as I could using a 4’ level to ensure that the two pieces are at the same height. I plan on screwing some 2x4’s horizontally between the studs at bracket height so that every screw in the bracket would be screwed into wood and not just drywall.



Can you not place one long piece of 2x4 on the wall, going over the windows? It may not look very good but will be behind the screen. The bracket can then be attached to the 2x4 using all the holes.


----------



## Lucky Strike

Dominic Chan said:


> Can you not place one long piece of 2x4 on the wall, going over the windows? It may not look very good but will be behind the screen. The bracket can then be attached to the 2x4 using all the holes.


Personally i don't have a problem with that but i'd have to run it by the wife....I don't know how practical it is but I know personally she wants to be able to take the screen off the wall when we have parties and such and have access to the windows.


----------



## Dominic Chan

Lucky Strike said:


> Personally i don't have a problem with that but i'd have to run it by the wife....I don't know how practical it is but I know personally she wants to be able to take the screen off the wall when we have parties and such and have access to the windows.


I guess a 2x4 won't work in this case.

I don't know whether the Carada screen is meant to be taken on and off repeatedly. I don't own one myself, but looking at the installation instruction the frame bottom snaps over the bottom bracket; not sure how easy it is to "unsnap" it.


----------



## Lucky Strike

Dominic Chan said:


> I guess a 2x4 won't work in this case.
> 
> I don't know whether the Carada screen is meant to be taken on and off repeatedly. I don't own one myself, but looking at the installation instruction the frame bottom snaps over the bottom bracket; not sure how easy it is to "unsnap" it.


Yeah i'll probably have to contact them directly and see what they say about that as well as cutting a bracket shorter/in two pieces

In theory though as far as removal I would think you could just slide it out sideways....i think i have the room width to be able to do that.


----------



## Lucky Strike

Here's a picture of my space in case anyone else has the same issue. The blue tape is where the edges of the screen frame will be. I got a response from Carada and they said using two shorter sections in the locations I've got to work with would work as long as I have horizontal bracing between studs at bracket height so that all the screws are going in wood. They even offered to cut the bracket for me when they're making my frame. Makes me glad I decided to go with a company that makes them here


----------



## Threefiddie

i'm not sure if I ever posted in this thread before but I have 134" ( or 136" i can't remember) carada screen that I've had for about yr and half now. No issues, great screen so far! I bought it through AVS and definitely recommend Carada if anyone is on the fence!

because of the crazy ceiling in this room I actually built a false wall in front of the room in front of a window so I could hang the screen. if you look hard enough you'll see the studs above the screen. can't see them at all with lights off.


----------



## Lucky Strike

What kind of viewing angle difference is there between BW and CCW? My room will be fairly light controlled so I don't think i'd "need" BW as far as that goes but it would be nice to have a brighter image.....just wondering how it'd affect people sitting on the side of the room.....we will have a sectional couch so some folks (not me though) will be sitting on the side wall.


----------



## AlexanderDelarg

Lucky Strike said:


> What kind of viewing angle difference is there between BW and CCW? My room will be fairly light controlled so I don't think i'd "need" BW as far as that goes but it would be nice to have a brighter image.....just wondering how it'd affect people sitting on the side of the room.....we will have a sectional couch so some folks (not me though) will be sitting on the side wall.


I have the BW with an Epson 6030 and have no issues with viewing at an angle. I spoke with David Giles (owner of Carada) and he recommends the BW; but am sure the CCW is a great screen as well.


----------



## milacqua

AlexanderDelarg said:


> I have the BW with an Epson 6030 and have no issues with viewing at an angle. I spoke with David Giles (owner of Carada) and he recommends the BW; but am sure the CCW is a great screen as well.


I have the exact same set up and could not be happier with both screen and projector - a match made in heaven!!


----------



## Dominic Chan

AlexanderDelarg said:


> I have the BW with an Epson 6030 and have no issues with viewing at an angle. I spoke with David Giles (owner of Carada) and he recommends the BW; but am sure the CCW is a great screen as well.


Did David explain why he recommends the BW over the CCW?


----------



## DavidHir

I certainly cannot speak for David, but my guess would be since the BW has a bit more gain that will be of benefit to most people since not many are using very dark rooms or black pits. However, the CCW does have just a bit less screen texture/sheen visible compared to the BW so that would be a more ideal material IF you can get enough light outout and have a light controlled enough room. 

I compared samples of the BW and CCW and from my 9.5 to 10 foot viewing position; the CCW was just a bit cleaner in this regard, but I don't think many people would notice or be bothered at all. The BW as a general recommendation would make sense.


----------



## AlexanderDelarg

Dominic Chan said:


> Did David explain why he recommends the BW over the CCW?


The extra brightness the BW gives over the CCW. He explained that the bulb won't need to be exchanged as often with the BW and one can run their projector in ECO mode instead of high mode (Epson owners). I am sure the CCW is a great screen as well as people have stated on here.


----------



## rlindo

The difference between the BW and CCW brightness is tiny unless they changed the BW material over the last 8 years and it is now brighter. I expected the CCW to be a good bit dimmer based on the sample I attached to my BW but when I swapped out the full screen material the CCW looked just as bright and I have my iris setting on my X500 at the exact same setting as I did with the BW.

As I said in my lengthy review of the CCW weeks ago, I really see no reason to buy the BW over it given they are so close in brightness and the CCW produces a superior black level and just has an extra bit of clarity and depth. The CCW's improved black and clarity and depth easily trumps the miniscule increase in brightness of the BW. The BW is a nice screen but the CCW is IMHO simply better.


----------



## rlindo

Dominic Chan said:


> I guess a 2x4 won't work in this case.
> 
> I don't know whether the Carada screen is meant to be taken on and off repeatedly. I don't own one myself, but looking at the installation instruction the frame bottom snaps over the bottom bracket; not sure how easy it is to "unsnap" it.


You don't need to use the bottom bracket if the screen hangs plumb. That and if you don't have any issues with the screen being pushed upwards from below.


----------



## silverfx

rlindo said:


> As I said in my lengthy review of the CCW weeks ago, I really see no reason to buy the BW over it given they are so close in brightness and the CCW produces a superior black level and just has an extra bit of clarity and depth. The CCW's improved black and clarity and depth easily trumps the miniscule increase in brightness of the BW. The BW is a nice screen but the CCW is IMHO simply better.


The brightness difference between CCW and BW *for my projected image size* was enough to go BW.


----------



## rlindo

silverfx said:


> The brightness difference between CCW and BW *for my projected image size* was enough to go BW.


Did you first have the CCW and then swapped it for the BW?


----------



## silverfx

No, just samples taped to a 144" Carl's ProWhite I've had up for a few weeks before deciding on a screen. At that size, the brightness difference was absolutely noticeable and I wanted to go even bigger to 150" diag/130" wide. Color & detail was very good on both Carada samples.


----------



## rlindo

Ok, that's what I noticed too when I first taped up the CCW sample to my BW screen as the brightness seemed decently significant where I'd have actually bought into the stated gains of these screens meaning the BW did look like it was 25-30% brighter. 

When I ordered the full CCW screen I was thinking I'd just have to open up my X500 iris a lot more to compensate and was figuring I'd have to swap out the screens again when the bulb started to get up in hours and dim. It was when I swapped out the materials and turned the projector on I noticed that the big brightness difference I saw from the sample was simply not there and they looked almost identical in brightness and my measurements using my i1 display pro backed this up since the difference was less than 1 fL. In Jeff Meirer's screen report he had the gain at 0.97 for the CCW and 1.03 for the BW which based on that percentage difference is around what I measured with the BW being about 6% brighter. I should point out this is for a calibrated image as I had to touch up the greyscale calibration a bit with the CCW compared to the BW and the projector in its calibrated state is able to eek out a bit more light on the CCW compared to on the BW. I believe Jeff also calibrated when he did his tests.

I have no idea why the sample was so different than the full sized screen but it was. Since you use the same projector as I do, the difference in brightness was like going from -11 to -10 with the iris. Well, it'd be more like going from -11 to -9.5 if there was a 9.5 setting.


----------



## silverfx

That's really interesting. I'm probably skirting the max recommended size for our projector. Do you think the same would apply for a screen area that is 100% larger than yours?

I am running it calibrated, on low lamp w/ iris clamped down to -11/auto2. Plenty bright (for now @ ~200hrs), but I'm also running it close to the widest end of the lens (shortest throw).


----------



## Craig Peer

silverfx said:


> That's really interesting. I'm probably skirting the max recommended size for our projector. Do you think the same would apply for a screen area that is 100% larger than yours?
> 
> I am running it calibrated, on low lamp w/ iris clamped down to -11/auto2. Plenty bright (for now @ ~200hrs), but I'm also running it close to the widest end of the lens (shortest throw).



That is a big screen. In your case, you needed all the help you could get gain wise to have a bright picture.


----------



## dfwald

Using a 100" Precision CCW screen with a Sony 40ES at close to minimum focusing distance and in Eco mode in a totally light controlled room with dark gray walls and ceiling and the picture looks really great. I was advised by Carada to use the CCW and the advice was good.


----------



## invu2day

Any idea what if anything has happened to Carada. I'm unable to log onto their website or even get through on the phone?


----------



## robnix

invu2day said:


> Any idea what if anything has happened to Carada. I'm unable to log onto their website or even get through on the phone?


website just came up for me.


----------



## invu2day

robnix said:


> website just came up for me.



Thanks for the reply. I'm browsing from the UK. No matter which device or browser or internet connection I use the site will not come up for me


----------



## David Giles

invu2day said:


> Any idea what if anything has happened to Carada. I'm unable to log onto their website or even get through on the phone?


Our office was closed yesterday, but as far as I can tell our website was up and running all day. I just checked with our hosting company and they said that they were able to connect to our site from three different locations in Europe (through proxy servers I guess). And our phone system was definitely operating, so you should have been able to get through and leave a message (which would have been instantly forwarded to my cell phone). 

In any case I apologize for any inconvenience, and please let us (or the guys here at AVS) know if there's anything we can do for you.


----------



## invu2day

David Giles said:


> Our office was closed yesterday, but as far as I can tell our website was up and running all day. I just checked with our hosting company and they said that they were able to connect to our site from three different locations in Europe (through proxy servers I guess). And our phone system was definitely operating, so you should have been able to get through and leave a message (which would have been instantly forwarded to my cell phone).
> 
> In any case I apologize for any inconvenience, and please let us (or the guys here at AVS) know if there's anything we can do for you.



Thank you for your reply David. You are right the website does work in UK but only through a proxy server for some reason. Was working with no need for a proxy server 2 months ago.
Anyway you have replied to an email I sent you yesterday for a 2.39:1 ratio screen to the UK. Just awaiting your product and shipping costs now


----------



## Jive Turkey

Any new products on the back burner, Dave?

I'm particularly still interested in a less expensive alternative to the Masquerade; manual if need be. I use a DIY setup with tension rods to the sides, but panels are set independent of each other.

Still loving my 118" 16:9 BW!


----------



## robnix

Jive Turkey said:


> Any new products on the back burner, Dave?
> 
> I'm particularly still interested in a less expensive alternative to the Masquerade; manual if need be. I use a DIY setup with tension rods to the sides, but panels are set independent of each other.
> 
> Still loving my 118" 16:9 BW!


What I think would be fantastic, if doable of course, would be a manual masquerade that could be upgraded with a power kit. Even if not, I would buy a manual system yesterday.


----------



## David Giles

Thanks for the comments guys, and I'm glad you're still loving your Carada screen Jive Turkey! I'm afraid there's no manual Masquerade on the horizon though. 

But we *are* working on giving Masquerade CIH buyers the option of acoustically transparent masking panels.


----------



## madtapper

*HCG or CCW*

My samples of HCG and CCW arrived yesterday from Carada, but after three hours of viewing last night a clear "winner" has yet to emerge. Here's my room breakdown for reference:

BenQ W1070 (90 hours)
74" diagonal 16:9 projected image
7'6'' throw
medium blue walls/white ceiling (gonna paint entire room dark brown)
light controlled
black furnishings

Basically, I like the color rendition on the CCW, but prefer the blacks on the HCG. Also, shots of a blue sky with clouds or very bright images are searingly bright on the CCW, but it seems more accurate on flesh tones. 

I'm leaning toward the grey at the moment, but would love to hear thoughts. Anyone have this screen/pj combo? Also, kudos to Carada as there are no sparkles on either material.


----------



## AlexanderDelarg

madtapper said:


> My samples of HCG and CCW arrived yesterday from Carada, but after three hours of viewing last night a clear "winner" has yet to emerge. Here's my room breakdown for reference:
> 
> BenQ W1070 (90 hours)
> 74" diagonal 16:9 projected image
> 7'6'' throw
> medium blue walls/white ceiling (gonna paint entire room dark brown)
> light controlled
> black furnishings
> 
> Basically, I like the color rendition on the CCW, but prefer the blacks on the HCG. Also, shots of a blue sky with clouds or very bright images are searingly bright on the CCW, but it seems more accurate on flesh tones.
> 
> I'm leaning toward the grey at the moment, but would love to hear thoughts. Anyone have this screen/pj combo? Also, kudos to Carada as there are no sparkles on either material.



Why go grey in a light controlled room? I have BW in my HT and love it. Many here love the BW and the CCW. I would recommend one of these two styles in a light controlled room. David Giles recommends the BW for the extra pop.


----------



## madtapper

AlexanderDelarg said:


> Why go grey in a light controlled room? I have BW in my HT and love it. Many here love the BW and the CCW. I would recommend one of these two styles in a light controlled room. David Giles recommends the BW for the extra pop.


I'm only considering grey to maintain some semblance of black. An upgrade in projectors might be the only solution, however, as the W1070 is weak in that arena. Otherwise, I agree that CW looks great and prefer it to the grey screen for all other picture aspects.


----------



## robnix

AlexanderDelarg said:


> Why go grey in a light controlled room? I have BW in my HT and love it. Many here love the BW and the CCW. I would recommend one of these two styles in a light controlled room. David Giles recommends the BW for the extra pop.


I have the CCW in a mostly light controlled room and find that it has plenty of pop.


----------



## rlindo

madtapper said:


> My samples of HCG and CCW arrived yesterday from Carada, but after three hours of viewing last night a clear "winner" has yet to emerge. Here's my room breakdown for reference:
> 
> BenQ W1070 (90 hours)
> 74" diagonal 16:9 projected image
> 7'6'' throw
> medium blue walls/white ceiling (gonna paint entire room dark brown)
> light controlled
> black furnishings
> 
> Basically, I like the color rendition on the CCW, but prefer the blacks on the HCG. Also, shots of a blue sky with clouds or very bright images are searingly bright on the CCW, but it seems more accurate on flesh tones.
> 
> I'm leaning toward the grey at the moment, but would love to hear thoughts. Anyone have this screen/pj combo? Also, kudos to Carada as there are no sparkles on either material.


I have the 1070 as well (used it for 3d before) and I agree that it is very bright and that is on a 106" diagonal screen. A 74" image would be blazing and at that size the lowest gain probably would be ideal seeing as how much lighter the black probably is compared to even 106".

The thing to keep in mind though is future projector upgrades and it wouldn't be ideal if you upgraded to a dimmer projector and then the grey screen doesn't work as well with it. At that screen size though it may not matter since that is very small in the projector world.

My opinion is you go with the HCG.


----------



## rlindo

robnix said:


> I have the CCW in a mostly light controlled room and find that it has plenty of pop.


Yep. The CCW provides more image depth (I'd consider that to equate to pop) so the whole "BW provides more pop" theory just doesn't match what I have seen in reality and brightness wise my metered test shows they are almost equal.


----------



## rlindo

silverfx said:


> That's really interesting. I'm probably skirting the max recommended size for our projector. Do you think the same would apply for a screen area that is 100% larger than yours?
> 
> I am running it calibrated, on low lamp w/ iris clamped down to -11/auto2. Plenty bright (for now @ ~200hrs), but I'm also running it close to the widest end of the lens (shortest throw).


I hate when I forget about threads like I did this one.

I know it's months late but I think the same characteristics would apply regardless of screen size. Would that tiny added brightness of the BW help in your case? Sure yet it is tiny (it's really like going up one iris step) and I don't think it outweighs everything else the CCW has on it.

I stand by my belief that based on my personal experience with both materials that there is no reason to get the BW over the CCW. The CCW provides a better black level, more perceived image depth will be more colour neutral (not that I noticed any difference in the colours) and is practically a wash in image brightness. It also has the benefit of being cheaper.


----------



## madtapper

rlindo said:


> The thing to keep in mind though is future projector upgrades and it wouldn't be ideal if you upgraded to a dimmer projector and then the grey screen doesn't work as well with it. At that screen size though it may not matter since that is very small in the projector world.


Thanks for the recommendation. I realize my screen size barely rates as screens go, but my plan was to use this PJ for 2-3 years until I could go OLED at 77". It's turning out to be more trouble than I anticipated, however. If I have to upgrade PJs now in order to get the PQ I want, I might abandon the whole idea.


----------



## robnix

madtapper said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. I realize my screen size barely rates as screens go, but my plan was to use this PJ for 2-3 years until I could go OLED at 77". It's turning out to be more trouble than I anticipated, however. If I have to upgrade PJs now in order to get the PQ I want, I might abandon the whole idea.


Or take a look at the new Vizio M 4K series, they're getting great reviews. The 70" is quite affordable and may be a nice stop gap.


----------



## rlindo

robnix said:


> Or take a look at the new Vizio M 4K series, they're getting great reviews. The 70" is quite affordable and may be a nice stop gap.


This is a good idea as long as you don't need 3D. The M will probably provide overall better picture quality than the Benq and it'll easily have a superior black level and you get the benefit of it being 4k which is nice to have.


----------



## xylem

I am about to get my first projector  a Sony 40ES.
I have no idea what to do for the screen, below is my set up:
My room is dark with dark grey wall. I have full control of the light. Room size about 16x14. The screen will go in front of the window.
My wall has a V shape, so maximum size (for the top) is 106 wide. So I guess I can go 100 to 120in fixed screen? I will be sitting about 13f from the screen.
What would you suggest?
My original budget for the screen was 500$ but I am willing to go a little higher.


----------



## ChadA

*134" 16:9 Criterion Series BW screen w/ Sony HW55ES*

tl;dr == a fantastic match!

*A slightly more detailed review *

Hi folks, I finally have achieved full functionality with my theater build. That means that I *finally* got to test out my new projector (Sony HW55ES) and Carada screen (134" 16:9 Criterion Series screen w/ BW screen material). Before I get into it, I want to echo all of the positive comments about Carada's customer service from answering pre-order questions throughout the ordering process and installation. Kudos to David Giles and the other folks I've talked with for really making service a priority!

*The room:*
I have a fully light controlled room with dark ceilings and walls and fairly dark carpeting. I have a single row of 6 seats located 16' back from the screen wall. The projector is mounted about 16' from the screen wall. Additional details of my room are in the build thread linked in my sig.

*My viewing habits and preferences*
This is my second dedicated theater build (the other was in our prior house), 4th projector and 5th screen. I've found that black level isn't necessarily a top priority for me. However, I am very susceptible to sparklies. I also like to be able to have a slight bit of ambient light on while watching most things. I watch a mix of movies (via Blu-ray, Netflix & Plex), DirecTV (for sports and a few shows), and a dash of 3D content.

For context, I also currently have a BenQ W1070 paired with a Silver Ticket 92" Diagonal 16:9 Projector Screen w/ Grey Material (which replaced an 80" white screen that I can't remember the name of). At my old house, my last projector was a Sony VW-Pro1 paired with a 119" 16:9 screen made by Severtson. I originally went with a high contrast gray material but replaced it with a Cinema White material due to a pronounced sparklie effect.

*Installation & Build Quality*
I was impressed with Carada's build quality and ease of installation. I ended up ditching the white gloves for the last few snaps but other than that, it couldn't have been any easier to assemble and hang. I'm really glad I went with the Criterion series -- the extra width and bevel really scream "high quality."

*My impressions*
We've had a chance to watch a couple of movies and a few football games. I've only spent a few minutes calibrating the projector... and to be honest, I'm not sure I really need to do much more. I'm really, really enjoying the picture from all of my sources. It's significantly better than any of my other setups.

I don't notice sparklies at any distance. Contrast ratio is great, even with a little bit of ambient light -- I installed a row of recessed lights above the seats and like to keep them on (dimmed to a relatively low level). I haven't done enough "critical viewing" to really comment on the black levels but I certainly don't have any complaints in the content that we have had a chance to watch.

This weekend, I should have a chance to test 3D performance. In the meantime, I'm going to try to continue making progress knocking off a few more things off of the punch list. Progress is hard when you can be watching a movie instead of working!

Below is a pic of the screen. I had to increase the fill light in Picasa quite a bit to get any of the details to show up. Things are much darker in real life, even with all of the lights on.


----------



## robnix

ChadA said:


> tl;dr == a fantastic match!


Great Looking Installation!


----------



## AlexanderDelarg

Fantastic theater.


----------



## David Giles

Beautiful theater Chad!!


----------



## thetman

Hi all, just an FYI. I reduced the price on a brand new still in the box, Carada 120 2.35 criterion, in the classified section. I'm in Massachusetts, thanks


----------



## MJR63

Hello,

I'm in the process of finishing the building of my home theater and getting ready to purchase my projector and screen. I've decided to purchase the Sony HW40ES projector but not sure screen size, shape or material....I've heard very good things about the Carada screens and am interested in purchasing one....

Room Use:
* Mixture of TV and Movies

Room Dimensions:
* Length = 17'5''
* Width at Back of Room = 13'3'
* Width at Screen = 11'4"
* Ceiling = 7'4"

Room Colors:
* Walls = Dark Grey
* Ceiling = Black
* Carpet = Mixed Lighter Grey

Seating (2 rows of theater seats):
* 1st row viewing is 11 feet from the screen wall
* 2nd row is about 15 1/2 feet from the screen wall and will be on a platform w/stadium seating (8" to 12" high).

Lighting:
* Good control of light in the room but would like to keep the 6 ft pocket door open to watch football games sometimes. 

Questions:
1) What diagonal size screen do you think would work for me? I heard you don't want to go too big because the front row individuals will be looking back and forth. I was thinking of a 96" or 100" diagonal screen.
2) What aspect ratio screen should I choose?
3) Which of the Carada screen models would you recommend?

Thank you!

Mark


----------



## MJR63

Hello,

I'm in the process of finishing the building of my home theater and getting ready to purchase my projector and screen. I've decided to purchase the Sony HW40ES projector but not sure screen size, aspect ratio or model....I've heard very good things about the Carada screens and am interested in purchasing one....

Room Use:
* Mixture of TV and Movies

Room Dimensions:
* Length = 17'5''
* Width at Back of Room = 13'3'
* Width at Screen = 11'4"
* Ceiling = 7'4"

Room Colors:
* Walls = Dark Grey
* Ceiling = Black
* Carpet = Mixed Lighter Grey

Seating (2 rows of theater seats):
* 1st row viewing is 11 feet from the screen wall
* 2nd row is about 15 1/2 feet from the screen wall and will be on a platform w/stadium seating (8" to 12" high).

Lighting:
* Good control of light in the room but would like to keep the 6 ft pocket door open to watch football games sometimes. 

Questions:
1) What diagonal size screen do you think would work for me? I heard you don't want to go too big because the front row individuals will be looking back and forth. I was thinking of a 96" or 100" diagonal screen.
2) What aspect ratio screen should I choose?
3) Which of the Carada screen models would you recommend?

Thank you!

Mark


----------



## ChadA

MJR63 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm in the process of finishing the building of my home theater and getting ready to purchase my projector and screen. I've decided to purchase the Sony HW40ES projector but not sure screen size, aspect ratio or model....I've heard very good things about the Carada screens and am interested in purchasing one....
> 
> Room Use:
> * Mixture of TV and Movies
> 
> Room Dimensions:
> * Length = 17'5''
> * Width at Back of Room = 13'3'
> * Width at Screen = 11'4"
> * Ceiling = 7'4"
> 
> Room Colors:
> * Walls = Dark Grey
> * Ceiling = Black
> * Carpet = Mixed Lighter Grey
> 
> Seating (2 rows of theater seats):
> * 1st row viewing is 11 feet from the screen wall
> * 2nd row is about 15 1/2 feet from the screen wall and will be on a platform w/stadium seating (8" to 12" high).
> 
> Lighting:
> * Good control of light in the room but would like to keep the 6 ft pocket door open to watch football games sometimes.
> 
> Questions:
> 1) What diagonal size screen do you think would work for me? I heard you don't want to go too big because the front row individuals will be looking back and forth. I was thinking of a 96" or 100" diagonal screen.
> 2) What aspect ratio screen should I choose?
> 3) Which of the Carada screen models would you recommend?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Mark


(1) There's not a magic answer, especially with two rows. I believe that the THX recommended viewing angle is 36 degrees, which would put your screen width at 86" wide or slightly less than 100" 16:9 diagonal. Of course, if you size the screen to achieve the THX recommended viewing angle for the back row, you get a 139" 16:9 diagonal screen (120" wide). Personally, I'm comfortable sitting close to a bigger screen. So I would go as big as I could that comfortably allows me to put my speakers where I want and gives both rows proper sight-lines. In particular, you need to be careful that the bottom of whatever screen you choose isn't too low if you have reclining seating. You don't want to be staring at your toes instead of the bottom of the screen. Your projector can easily handle any of the screen sizes I've mentioned, even with a bit of ambient light.

(2) I watch an almost even mix of TV and movies. We also have an Xbox ONE and play a few hours of games per week. We chose 16:9 and have been happy.

(3) With my Sony HW-55ES, we went with the BW screen material and have been pleased. We have total light control but will often leave the bar light on at the back of the room.


----------



## danielrg

*Why pick Carada over Silver Ticket?*

I have a dedicated room with a Sony HW55ES projector. I've been planning this whole time to get Carada, I have a friend with one and he loves it.

I made a cheap DIY screen with Carl's blackout cloth that was as big as the wall to help me pick a screen size and to hang samples from.

I got some screen samples from Carada, and others (Screen Innovations)

The Carada screen samples look good to me, they are definitely better than the blackout cloth, especially for texture and uniformity.

The Screen Innovation samples look good, but not really better than the Carada. I like their "Slate" 1.2 screens, but at over 2x the price, I don't think they are for me - plus I don't really need Ambient Light Rejection. Their Pure White is slightly brighter to me than the Brilliant white sample.

The thing I don't like about SI is how they have this incredible fancy box of samples mounted to metal boards, their immense advertising budget, and their snake oil website where everything is a "proprietary, cutting edge" technology. I mean marketing is good, but it costs, and so do their samples. I can see then spend a lot on maintaining their elite image (no pun intended ) and that that money isn't going into a screen I purchase from them. So I'm not willing to give them $2K so they can spend $500 on advertising...

The thing I am really hung up on is this Silver Ticket brand. How are they so inexpensive? Many reviews say the picture quality on them is great, almost as good as screens costing 4-5x more. 

So that's the long way of getting to my question:

*Why would I pick Carada screen over Silver Ticket? * I have been trying to find an answer, and I cannot seem to find any direct comparisons - it's kind of killing me because I spent a lot and this is an area I could see saving money in if the return on investment is about the same.

I have read the Silver ticket is a very thin material. Carada samples I have are pretty substantial. I have read that Silver Ticket installation is fast and easy, that their frames are a little flimsier, but that they look fine on the wall. I can see that the Carada frames are nicer. I know that customer service is excellent at Carada. The only direct comparison I've read is that the Silver Ticket screen isn't as smooth either as the Carada.

So - all that said, anyone have experience with both and can comment on the differences between Carada CCW and Silver Ticket White image quality?


----------



## danielrg

Oh, and one other question. I don't mean to be antagonistic (especially as David Giles has taken good care of me getting me samples and all), but this has been bugging me.

I have read almost uniformly over various forums that the Brilliant White 1.4 screen's gain is really closer to 1.1, some say it is even closer to 1.0 gain.

So what's the truth? It seems that if it was really NOT 1.4 gain, Carada wouldn't say that it is. The truth seems to be that it's 1.1-ish from my research. So why isn't it just called the Brilliant White 1.1?

It doesn't cost much more and the screen material is thicker and nice, and I don't want 1.4 - I want more like 1.1 gain. So in all ways I don't really mind, but I've always wondered - why the claim then? And maybe it is more 1.4 and there's a conspiracy to say it isn't - but I don't think so. I would expect my samples to be brighter and more sparkly and have worse half-gain if it was truly 1.4 gain. Most just seem to wink and nod, acknowledge the lower gain, and we all move on.

I'm fine with a wink and a nod too. I still like everything I've read about Carada. So I'll join the crowd there. But didn't know if anyone had any more of the "scoop" on this apparent discrepancy. Plus - I would like to know what the real gain is supposed to be!


----------



## AlexanderDelarg

I own the BW and love it. I have a dedicated HT that is completely devoid of outside light and I watch movies in darkness and sports with the recessed lights on low. Very impressed with the screen and the customer service. You will find many people on this thread that love the BW and almost as many that love the CW. David said to go with the BW for a little extra umph. Can't go wrong with either screen. DO get the one with the nicer frame border. Worth it.


----------



## danielrg

Okay - just one more question-

Criterion or Precision Frame? If I go with Criterion the max size for my wall is 110". If I go with a Precision frame, the max size is 114".

I want to consider going bigger if the Criterion and Precision frames aren't all that different except for size...

Recommendations? Thanks!

By the way, I LOVE that Carada offers so many screen sizes.


----------



## danielrg

AlexanderDelarg said:


> DO get the one with the nicer frame border. Worth it.


Thanks for your comments! You posted just as I was writing my last question about frames. Funny coincidence. Trying to decide if I want more image or nicer frame...


----------



## tcramer

I actually had a white Silver Ticket screen for a while and got samples of the Carada material. When I compared by taping the samples of BW and CW to the screen, the Carada had a definite edge in less screen texture and a "richer" picture. Certainly the Silver Ticket is not bad and cannot be beat at that sub-$300 price point, but the Carada was definitely superior for those two reasons. If I was just throwing up a screen for kids to play games on or to just watch cable, the ST would be ok but if you are watching movies in a good environment, I'd suggest the Carada hands down.

I ended up going with a Stewart Cima Neve, but the Carada was very close overall and just based on the samples and the responses from David, I would certainly pick them and probably will if I ever get another screen. Like you said, they also have so many sizes available which is great.


----------



## R Harkness

danielrg said:


> Oh, and one other question. I don't mean to be antagonistic (especially as David Giles has taken good care of me getting me samples and all), but this has been bugging me.
> 
> I have read almost uniformly over various forums that the Brilliant White 1.4 screen's gain is really closer to 1.1, some say it is even closer to 1.0 gain.
> 
> So what's the truth? It seems that if it was really NOT 1.4 gain, Carada wouldn't say that it is. The truth seems to be that it's 1.1-ish from my research. So why isn't it just called the Brilliant White 1.1?


Screens often measure somewhat differently from manufacturer's specs. From what I've seen, the BW material generally measures between 1.1 and 1.2 gain or so.

Either way, it's a wonderful screen material. Smooth and VERY uniform. I had one and loved it, but ultimately went with a 1.3 gain Stewart screen material because I needed the slightly higher gain for my large screen.

Plus, Carada is a fantastic company to deal with. Unlike...well...just look at the user experiences in lots of other screen threads.


----------



## ChadA

danielrg said:


> Thanks for your comments! You posted just as I was writing my last question about frames. Funny coincidence. Trying to decide if I want more image or nicer frame...


4" isn't that much of a difference, I'd go with the Criterion.


----------



## ChadA

danielrg said:


> So that's the long way of getting to my question:
> 
> *Why would I pick Carada screen over Silver Ticket? * I have been trying to find an answer, and I cannot seem to find any direct comparisons - it's kind of killing me because I spent a lot and this is an area I could see saving money in if the return on investment is about the same.
> 
> I have read the Silver ticket is a very thin material. Carada samples I have are pretty substantial. I have read that Silver Ticket installation is fast and easy, that their frames are a little flimsier, but that they look fine on the wall. I can see that the Carada frames are nicer. I know that customer service is excellent at Carada. The only direct comparison I've read is that the Silver Ticket screen isn't as smooth either as the Carada.
> 
> So - all that said, anyone have experience with both and can comment on the differences between Carada CCW and Silver Ticket White image quality?


I've owned 5 screens - a diy w/ blackout cloth, a Severtson (w/ 2 different screen materials), an Elite, a Silver Ticket 92" grey screen, and a Carada 134" BW w/ Criterion frame. I'm not sure I noticed too much of a difference in material unless there was something that bothered me -- e.g., one of the Severtson screen materials produced a really annoying "sparkly" effect. However, the frame quality and overall build quality does make a difference. The Elite sagged and was really hard to mount. The ST frame was okay but a bit of a bear to assemble, and I really disliked that the horizontal portions were each in two pieces to be assembled together (presumably a cost saving measure to allow for UPS shipping instead of freight). But the Carada and Severston frames both were a joy to look at and assemble. The Carada frame is a bit nicer and the screen material is great for my application (total light control).

Currently, I have the Silver Ticket in my multipurpose room and the 134" Carada BW screen in my media room. There is no comparison in build quality and refinement. To me, the 2.5x cost is justified, especially given Carada's excellent customer service. The horizontal seam in the ST frame still bugs me, even given its affordability. That being said, the image quality on the ST screen is pretty darn good for the cost. 

My $0.02 is that you should get the screen that you really want because you're much more likely to stick with the same screen for a long while, while you may change projectors every few years as they come down in price and add features.


----------



## danielrg

Thanks - it was really great to get your various comparisons. Really helped me out. I think I will appreciate the Carada quality difference - as I haven't gone budget price on pretty much anything, I think I would also notice the differences.

I also think 4" isn't that much. I'll go with Criterion. Funny thing is that I have been watching my movies at 106" - I didn't realize I'd changed it on my "test" 120" screen a couple weeks back. Went back to 110" and I think that's plenty big!


----------



## AlexanderDelarg

danielrg said:


> Thanks for your comments! You posted just as I was writing my last question about frames. Funny coincidence. Trying to decide if I want more image or nicer frame...


FRAME IMO. If it was a 100" to a 120" then screen size, but 4" to me....the nicer frame is the way to go.


----------



## AlexanderDelarg

ChadA said:


> 4" isn't that much of a difference, I'd go with the Criterion.


"4 inches from your chest, Pyle! 4 inches!"


----------



## danielrg

I have been staring a lot at movies with the screen samples taped up from Carada.

I really like the color neutrality of the CCW. I like the pop of the BW, but it seems to have a yellow/red color casting to it that I didn't like. I suppose calibration could fix that...

I also looked at the Screen Innovations Pure White 1.3. That had great pop but the color neutrality was better, but it has little sparkles to increase gain. The BW doesn't. And the price of the SI... 3x as much as Carada for Pure White 1.3, and 2x for Solar 1.3 material. So not a terribly fair comparison...


----------



## ChadA

danielrg said:


> I have been staring a lot at movies with the screen samples taped up from Carada.
> 
> I really like the color neutrality of the CCW. I like the pop of the BW, but it seems to have a yellow/red color casting to it that I didn't like. I suppose calibration could fix that...
> 
> I also looked at the Screen Innovations Pure White 1.3. That had great pop but the color neutrality was better, but it has little sparkles to increase gain. The BW doesn't. And the price of the SI... 3x as much as Carada for Pure White 1.3, and 2x for Solar 1.3 material. So not a terribly fair comparison...


I hated my sparkly screen anytime there was a lot of white being shown. Given your keen eye, I bet it would bug you too!


----------



## danielrg

ChadA said:


> I hated my sparkly screen anytime there was a lot of white being shown. Given your keen eye, I bet it would bug you too!


What type of sparkly screen did you have that bothered you? What's interesting is the SI Pure White 1.3 is not very sparkly - that's the sample I have. I read the Solar 1.3 is quite a bit more sparkly. What was yours?

I think I have enough lumens to just go with a unity gain screen and avoid any of the compromises of higher gain.


----------



## ChadA

danielrg said:


> What type of sparkly screen did you have that bothered you? What's interesting is the SI Pure White 1.3 is not very sparkly - that's the sample I have. I read the Solar 1.3 is quite a bit more sparkly. What was yours?
> 
> I think I have enough lumens to just go with a unity gain screen and avoid any of the compromises of higher gain.


Mine was "High Contrast Gray" from Severtson. It was back in the day (2006) when projectors needed contrast help. 

If you have good light control, I wouldn't take a chance with sparkles of any sort.


----------



## danielrg

Compared the Carada CCW sample I have to a Stewart Studiotek 130 today at a local dealer.

We took turns holding the sample up. He was playing content on some fancy Sony 4K projector. It had true HDR and everything. Didn't catch the model number but it was pretty sweet.

The CCW and the ST130 looked both great. Color balance matched as well as we could tell on a few types of scenes. Also, the 4K looked great on the Carada from what I could see from about 8' - 9' from the screen (120" screen).

To me, they looked just as good when back 8-9 feet, except the ST130 was brighter. The ST130 did have an edge in sort of a "smooth" look, hard to describe. But for the price, if I didn't need the gain - CCW is a smoking deal.

I think that's the way I'm going to go.

Didn't take the Brilliant White - it was too warm of a color balance for me so I eliminated it a little earlier. Though if I had a whole screen of it I'm not sure I'd be able to tell


----------



## enricoclaudio

You can not go wrong with a Carada CCW screen. One of the best materials on the market, period. I have been enjoying my Carada Criterion CCW screen for the last 5 years. Also Carada Customer Service is just GREAT!!


----------



## MauneyM

I'm about to buy the screen for my new basement cinema. Total light control, target ~116" (maybe 120 or 110...), JVC DLA-X35B projector at 14' from the screen. In our last house we had a Carada 1.0 gain that we really, really liked with a RS-1, so I am leaning toward getting another.

My question is this: Is there anything else on the market that I should be looking at? It's been alost 10 years sine I last bought a screen, so have I missed any new developments that give similar performance to the Carada (or better)?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ix

MauneyM said:


> I'm about to buy the screen for my new basement cinema. Total light control, target ~116" (maybe 120 or 110...), JVC DLA-X35B projector at 14' from the screen. In our last house we had a Carada 1.0 gain that we really, really liked with a RS-1, so I am leaning toward getting another.
> 
> My question is this: Is there anything else on the market that I should be looking at? It's been alost 10 years sine I last bought a screen, so have I missed any new developments that give similar performance to the Carada (or better)?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


About to buy my second Carada screen (I got a 110 BW Criterion in my old house in 2006 and have missed it for a while now). 

About to move up to a bigger theater. Going to go CiH this time - just picked up a JVC RS400 (x550) that has lens memory.

I noticed Carada only offers 2:35:1 screens in BW or Grey - there a reason for that? I don't mind BW, I do watch a little 3D so the extra punch might come in handy, but curious.

Anyone have a CiH Carada screen? Is the Criterion frame worth it for those or should I go with Precision? My PJ will be drop mounted from the ceiling about 14 feet back, centered on the screen. 2 rows of seats, one 12 feet back one 17 feet. Thinking of going with the 128 inch since I have the room.


----------



## thaipham

Ix,

I have a Carada 152 CIH Masquerade + MMS screen in BW. I am also using it with a JVC RS400 in a light controlled room for 2D viewing. The first row is 12.5 feet from the screen and I love the sense of immersion. 

If your throw distance would allow it, bigger gives you more option.

I just have to say WOW with the screen, and an even bigger WOW with the customer service.
Dave Giles have been super responsive and helpful. 

-Thai


----------



## AlexanderDelarg

Ix said:


> About to buy my second Carada screen (I got a 110 BW Criterion in my old house in 2006 and have missed it for a while now).
> 
> About to move up to a bigger theater. Going to go CiH this time - just picked up a JVC RS400 (x550) that has lens memory.
> 
> I noticed Carada only offers 2:35:1 screens in BW or Grey - there a reason for that? I don't mind BW, I do watch a little 3D so the extra punch might come in handy, but curious.
> 
> Anyone have a CiH Carada screen? Is the Criterion frame worth it for those or should I go with Precision? My PJ will be drop mounted from the ceiling about 14 feet back, centered on the screen. 2 rows of seats, one 12 feet back one 17 feet. Thinking of going with the 128 inch since I have the room.


Criterion frame myself.....BW also......and go big as you can stand...tape off the 128 and see if you will like it.


----------



## Mike Garrett

I meant to post this last week, but forgot to. Carada has discontinued the Classic Cinema White fabric.


----------



## DavidHir

Who is considered to now have the best 1.0 gain economical screen material? Elunevision Reference Studio 4K 100?  Elite Cinewhite?


----------



## Robin Richardson

Got the Criterion Series 2.35 to 1 screen up on the wall!


----------



## anaththeanswer89

Did we get any note on why Carada decided to stop selling CCW? I know that was my next purchase and now im not sure where to look.


----------



## Craig Peer

anaththeanswer89 said:


> Did we get any note on why Carada decided to stop selling CCW? I know that was my next purchase and now im not sure where to look.


Manufacturing issue I believe. Hopefully they can bring it back.


----------



## DavidHir

Craig Peer said:


> Manufacturing issue I believe. Hopefully they can bring it back.


I've heard it's not coming back.


----------



## DavidHir

anaththeanswer89 said:


> Did we get any note on why Carada decided to stop selling CCW? I know that was my next purchase and now im not sure where to look.


Take a look at the Elunevision 4K. I've heard it's very good for the money.


----------



## Craig Peer

DavidHir said:


> I've heard it's not coming back.


Then I guess it's gone to the graveyard of screen materials along with the High Power 2.8 ...........


----------



## DavidHir

Craig Peer said:


> Then I guess it's gone to the graveyard of screen materials along with the High Power 2.8 ...........


Have you seen a sample of the Elunevision 4K 100? I hear it's very good.


----------



## Craig Peer

DavidHir said:


> Have you seen a sample of the Elunevision 4K 100? I hear it's very good.


I have not seen that material yet.


----------



## dlinsley

It would be great if they could offer other materials with the right grommet spacings for existing frames. I was thinking of switching to CCW from BW last year, but am currently working on an AT plan. AVS or Seymour material etc would be a great option since they don't have an AT option themselves.


----------



## anaththeanswer89

Does anyone have a video of their Carada screen that I can view? Especially with the BW screen. I'd love to see what it looks like with the projector running on it.


----------



## Mike_WI

anaththeanswer89 said:


> Does anyone have a video of their Carada screen that I can view? Especially with the BW screen. I'd love to see what it looks like with the projector running on it.


A picture (via camera with unknown characteristics) uploaded (not full res) and displayed on your computer screen (calibrated or not?) may not tell you what you want to know about the screen. Seeing the screen compared with other screens might give a relative sense. Comparing samples of various screens can also be helpful.

So, while everyone shares screen shots to show various setups or other features it may not be very helpful for comparing screens.


----------



## anaththeanswer89

I went ahead and ordered the 126" 16x9 BW screen last week. How quick are they usually on getting the shipment out? I placed my order on Thursday and have not received a shipping confirmation. I am definitely spoiled by free two day shipping from most companies nowadays.


----------



## robnix

anaththeanswer89 said:


> I went ahead and ordered the 126" 16x9 BW screen last week. How quick are they usually on getting the shipment out? I placed my order on Thursday and have not received a shipping confirmation. I am definitely spoiled by free two day shipping from most companies nowadays.


Have you contacted them? They've always responded quite quickly to every email I've sent. IIRC, they also have live support chat during the day.


----------



## anaththeanswer89

robnix said:


> Have you contacted them? They've always responded quite quickly to every email I've sent. IIRC, they also have live support chat during the day.


I did and they just got back to me. Looks like they may have overlooked sending me the shipping notification as it was sent yesterday. Shipping is quick, looks like i'll get in Thursday. Too bad I won't have the projector until another week or two.


----------



## Theaterfreak360

Terrible news, guys! Carada is discontinuing their MMS (Masquerade Masking System) until further notice. Yesterday, I spoke to David at Carada and he basically said there aren't enough orders to make the MMS a feasible endeavor for the company, so they are discontinuing it. I was told to check back later in six months or so to see if anything has changed. In my opinion, he didn't sound very confident in a return for the MMS, so I'm not gonna get my hopes up.


Man...I was heartbroken when I heard this because I was planning to purchase the Horizontal MMS when I completed my deployment in MAR 2017. It was going to be an integral part of the home theater I'm building. Had I known it was going to be discontinued, I would have purchased it months ago when I was researching and made the decision to purchase it. I looked at the Da-Lite Masking System, but in my humble opinion, the Carada MMS looks better designed, especially for the awesome price they were charging for it. 


Anyway, I just wanted to pass this along, just in case there are others out there who had planned to purchase the Carada MMS. Sad, sad day (for me at least)...


----------



## robnix

Theaterfreak360 said:


> Terrible news, guys! Carada is discontinuing their MMS (Masquerade Masking System) until further notice. Yesterday, I spoke to David at Carada and he basically said there aren't enough orders to make the MMS a feasible endeavor for the company, so they are discontinuing it. I was told to check back later in six months or so to see if anything has changed. In my opinion, he didn't sound very confident in a return for the MMS, so I'm not gonna get my hopes up.
> 
> 
> Man...I was heartbroken when I heard this because I was planning to purchase the Horizontal MMS when I completed my deployment in MAR 2017. It was going to be an integral part of the home theater I'm building. Had I known it was going to be discontinued, I would have purchased it months ago when I was researching and made the decision to purchase it. I looked at the Da-Lite Masking System, but in my humble opinion, the Carada MMS looks better designed, especially for the awesome price they were charging for it.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to pass this along, just in case there are others out there who had planned to purchase the Carada MMS. Sad, sad day (for me at least)...


I was going to buy one with my EOY bonus too...looks like my next screen will be the monoprice manual AR screen.


----------



## Jive Turkey

I would have liked to have one too, but it was too expensive for me. I did suggest a manual system, one where the top and bottom panels would move together, assuming that would be less expensive to sell, but I guess it didn't seem like a profitable idea.

So I use the manual system I built with the panels sliding up and down on tension rods, however each gets set seperately.


----------



## robnix

Jive Turkey said:


> I would have liked to have one too, but it was too expensive for me. I did suggest a manual system, one where the top and bottom panels would move together, assuming that would be less expensive to sell, but I guess it didn't seem like a profitable idea.
> 
> So I use the manual system I built with the panels sliding up and down on tension rods, however each gets set seperately.


I'll probably end up going that route as well. Didn't you have a thread showing your build?


----------



## Jive Turkey

robnix said:


> I'll probably end up going that route as well. Didn't you have a thread showing your build?


Yes. I found it and bumped it in the DIY screen subforum.

Still works great and accomplishes it's mission.


----------



## robnix

Jive Turkey said:


> Yes. I found it and bumped it in the DIY screen subforum.
> 
> Still works great and accomplishes it's mission.


Thanks! Bookmarking it.


----------



## TechPrep

I just got my Masquerade CIH system delivered and installed about 10 days ago. My dealer told me when we were installing it that I had the last one they were ever going to make. I couldn't believe it. My installer was bummed because when we finished setting it up he was sold on getting one himself. I'm so glad I ordered it back in April when I did!


----------



## Ix

I'm confused on the Masquerade: Still available for purchase on their site, and I just ordered one. Does this mean the order won't be fulfilled? Will my card still be charged? Haven't heard anything from Carada on it yet.


----------



## R Harkness

TechPrep said:


> I just got my Masquerade CIH system delivered and installed about 10 days ago. My dealer told me when we were installing it that I had the last one they were ever going to make. I couldn't believe it. My installer was bummed because when we finished setting it up he was sold on getting one himself. I'm so glad I ordered it back in April when I did!


Yeah, it says no longer in production on the web site. That's a real bummer as it was the best combination of affordable and super high quality I think you could find in a masking system. I loooove mine and after 
6 years it's still going strong. I don't know what I'd do without it.


----------



## DavidHir

So, is Carada basically only selling BW screens now? It sounds like they are scaling back.


----------



## Ix

I got an update from Dave that the Masqs weren't coming back; my order triggered them to remove it from the site finally  No charge to me but a bit of a bummer; wish I had ordered one a few months ago.


----------



## Ix

DavidHir said:


> So, is Carada basically only selling BW screens now? It sounds like they are scaling back.


Masqs weren't selling well enough to justify the effort and I imagine the HCG screens are less in demand these days with the current crop of affordable, high lumen, high contrast PJs out there. 5+ years ago a negative gain screen was probably a lot more popular with Carada's core base, I guess.


----------



## R Harkness

Ix said:


> Masqs weren't selling well enough to justify the effort and I imagine the HCG screens are less in demand these days with the current crop of affordable, high lumen, high contrast PJs out there. 5+ years ago a negative gain screen was probably a lot more popular with Carada's core base, I guess.


Yeah, it's understandable. Masking and CIH masking in particular is a real niche, and I don't think that niche is expanding (if anything contracting, if traffic on AVS is any indicator).


----------



## DavidHir

R Harkness said:


> Yeah, it's understandable. Masking and CIH masking in particular is a real niche, and I don't think that niche is expanding (if anything contracting, if traffic on AVS is any indicator).


I agree with you. It seems people are just going scope or 16x9 depending on their primary type of viewing (mostly just movies vs a variety of content such gaming, shows, movies and sports.).


----------



## Craig Peer

R Harkness said:


> Yeah, it's understandable. Masking and CIH masking in particular is a real niche, and I don't think that niche is expanding (if anything contracting, if traffic on AVS is any indicator).


Da Lite has discontinued there masking system too.


----------



## Craig Peer

DavidHir said:


> So, is Carada basically only selling BW screens now? It sounds like they are scaling back.


They had a manufacturing issue with the Classic Cinema White material. It may return in the future - hopefully.


----------



## R Harkness

Craig Peer said:


> Da Lite has discontinued there masking system too.


These discontinued masking systems are spooking me somewhat. To me, my system revolves around my masking system. I wouldn't want to be without it for a moment. I plan to order some extra motors used for
my Carada system (somfy) just as back-up. Though I'm told the somfy motors used for the system are very long lasting and reliable...still...just in case...


----------



## Craig Peer

R Harkness said:


> These discontinued masking systems are spooking me somewhat. To me, my system revolves around my masking system. I wouldn't want to be without it for a moment. I plan to order some extra motors used for
> my Carada system (somfy) just as back-up. Though I'm told the somfy motors used for the system are very long lasting and reliable...still...just in case...


Somfy does make motors for electric screens, which aren't being phased out anytime soon ! I imagine they will have parts for quite some time.


----------



## DavidHir

Craig Peer said:


> They had a manufacturing issue with the Classic Cinema White material. It may return in the future - hopefully.


I called them not too long ago for someone I know. I spoke to a "Dave" and he said it was unlikely the Classic Cinema White would return.


----------



## Jive Turkey

DavidHir said:


> I called them not too long ago for someone I know. I spoke to a "Dave" and he said it was unlikely the Classic Cinema White would return.


He's the man, so I'd say that's the definitive word.


----------



## R Harkness

Craig Peer said:


> Somfy does make motors for electric screens, which aren't being phased out anytime soon ! I imagine they will have parts for quite some time.


Turns out Somfy did discontinue the motor used in my Masquerade! 

However, they have an alternate motor that Carada has told me can be used. So I'm likely to buy one or two as back ups.


----------



## danielrg

Mike Garrett said:


> I meant to post this last week, but forgot to. Carada has discontinued the Classic Cinema White fabric.


That's too bad. I was waiting until ready to buy my screen. I was set on CCW from Carada.

Back to the shopping phase - what other comparable unity gain screens exist for this price point?


----------



## danielrg

Craig Peer said:


> Then I guess it's gone to the graveyard of screen materials along with the High Power 2.8 ...........


Kind of odd isn't it? A screen company not selling a unity gain screen? Makes them seem cheaper somehow. I do still like the large selection of screen sizes, but wanted unity gain.

Especially with brighter and brighter projectors coming out...


----------



## jlanzy

danielrg said:


> That's too bad. I was waiting until ready to buy my screen. I was set on CCW from Carada.
> 
> Back to the shopping phase - what other comparable unity gain screens exist for this price point?




The Carada BW, is listed as a 1.3 gain, but I recall seeing one or 2 reviews reporting that it measured as 1.1. I don't know if that makes much difference from 1.0 or if there are other desirable qualities in a unity gain screen. I use the BW in a bat cave like room, with a Sony VW95, but only have 2 seats directly in front of the 120x51 scope screen which still produces a pleasingly bright image with 1500 hours on the bulb.


----------



## necrocis85

Looking at the Carada screens, and looking at the 104" 2.35:1, I can't decide if I should go classic cinema white, or brilliant white. Current projector is the JVC RS400 from about 14' throw. It has plenty of brightness, so I'm leaning towards the classic white, thinking the brilliant white might be a bit too bright. Any advice?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kkpro

I have a RS-400 at 15' and do not find it too bright. As others have said, it is only 1.1 gain. That isn't much. It may help prolong the bulb a little longer as it ages.


----------



## necrocis85

kkpro said:


> I have a RS-400 at 15' and do not find it too bright. As others have said, it is only 1.1 gain. That isn't much. It may help prolong the bulb a little longer as it ages.




Any hotspotting or sparkles? Currently using a cheap silver ticket grey and the sparkles on bright scenes are killing me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kkpro

None that I see. Fairly neutral as far as colors go also. No screen surface imperfections either.


----------



## ChadA

necrocis85 said:


> Any hotspotting or sparkles? Currently using a cheap silver ticket grey and the sparkles on bright scenes are killing me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm very susceptible to sparkles and have no problems at all with the BW in my 100% light-controlled room.


----------



## dlinsley

ChadA said:


> I'm very susceptible to sparkles and have no problems at all with the BW in my 100% light-controlled room.


+1. I can see the sparkles in ST130 and the Falcon Horizon material, but have been very happy with BW for 7 years. It's a very smooth surface with no sparkles or hot spotting. I'm only replacing mine now, as I'm going AT.


----------



## AlexanderDelarg

necrocis85 said:


> Looking at the Carada screens, and looking at the 104" 2.35:1, I can't decide if I should go classic cinema white, or brilliant white. Current projector is the JVC RS400 from about 14' throw. It has plenty of brightness, so I'm leaning towards the classic white, thinking the brilliant white might be a bit too bright. Any advice?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


David Giles, the owner of Carada told me to go with the BW in my light controlled room, but you can't go wrong with either screen. They both get a lot of love here.


----------



## DavidHir

As mentioned earlier, the Classic Cinema White is no longer being made.


----------



## Mike Garrett

Sad to report that Carada is shutting down the business.


----------



## JoeTiVo

Argh. Sad indeed.


----------



## muad'dib

I am so sad now. 
Just looked at this thread today, and noticed that carada is no more... 
They were hands down the best screens I have owned.. I had 2..

Just a sad day.. 
You will be missed, and thanks for an amazing product for amazing prices...


----------



## thetman

wow thats too bad. Serious bummer. I was looking for a fixed wall mounted screen ( not AT) and they were my go to choice. What would be comparable to the Carada quality & price?


----------



## Mike_WI

Mike Garrett said:


> Sad to report that Carada is shutting down the business.





muad'dib said:


> I am so sad now.
> Just looked at this thread today, and noticed that carada is no more...
> They were hands down the best screens I have owned.. I had 2..
> 
> Just a sad day..
> You will be missed, and thanks for an amazing product for amazing prices...


Wow. Bummer.
David once gave me a free screen (my current screen) from a competition at the "Home Theater Spot" long ago.
He was great.

Mike


----------



## muad'dib

Mike_WI said:


> Wow. Bummer.
> David once gave me a free screen (my current screen) from a competition at the "Home Theater Spot" long ago.
> He was great.
> 
> Mike


I hear ya.. 
Anytime I had a cancern or question, they got right back to me asap, and we're so friendly.. 

Even had a email after my first screen from the owner, to see how things went... 
Damn good customer service...


----------



## Jive Turkey

Crap. Love my 118" BW, and I guess it's going to be no less great because of this. But I do hate to see a company putting out good product go away.

But then again I don't know the whole story, so I'll have to see what the deal was.


----------



## texpilot

thetman said:


> wow thats too bad. Serious bummer. I was looking for a fixed wall mounted screen ( not AT) and they were my go to choice. What would be comparable to the Carada quality & price?



I have a Carada Classic Cinema White 110" 16:9 screen with the Prestige frame (the larger 3.5" width) I am selling if you are interested. We have loved it but have decided to go with an AT screen.

Let me know if you are interested.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Garrett

Jive Turkey said:


> Crap. Love my 118" BW, and I guess it's going to be no less great because of this. But I do hate to see a company putting out good product go away.
> 
> But then again I don't know the whole story, so I'll have to see what the deal was.


Owner and his wife have another business and that business has been taking more of their time. So I think they had to make a choice.


----------



## thetman

texpilot said:


> I have a Carada Classic Cinema White 110" 16:9 screen with the Prestige frame (the larger 3.5" width) I am selling if you are interested. We have loved it but have decided to go with an AT screen.
> 
> Let me know if you are interested.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks, but I will most likely go with scope screen. appreciate the offer. I did like the look of their criterion series with the larger border. again too bad about them going away.


----------



## Mike_WI

Mike Garrett said:


> Owner and his wife have another business and that business has been taking more of their time. So I think they had to make a choice.


Thanks.

Can you tell us what the business is?

Mike


----------



## Mike Garrett

Mike_WI said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Can you tell us what the business is?
> 
> Mike


Sure. It is not AV related.
https://www.thebeltman.net/


----------



## Mike_WI

Mike Garrett said:


> Sure. It is not AV related.
> https://www.thebeltman.net/


Wow. I didn't anticipate that!

Mike


----------



## JoeTiVo

Mike Garrett said:


> Sure. It is not AV related.
> https://www.thebeltman.net/


Funny. I can certainly take advantage of that biz too. I just may end up owning products from both.


----------



## DavidHir

They used to sell telescopes, not sure if they do anymore.


----------



## Jive Turkey

Mike Garrett said:


> Sure. It is not AV related.
> https://www.thebeltman.net/



Very cool. Thanks!


----------



## Jive Turkey

Mike Garrett said:


> Owner and his wife have another business and that business has been taking more of their time. So I think they had to make a choice.


Thanks for the info, Mike. 

While I do fine with my manual masking system, I've always longed for the Masquerade. Just too expensive for me, all things considered.


----------



## Tom899

Sad to hear about this. I was hoping to add a Masquerade one day to my 134" BW screen. Like everyone says, Dave was always quick to respond and cared about his customers. Carada is a great product and I hate to see the business go.


----------



## mgkdragn

I've enjoyed my Carada screen for many years and intend to enjoy it for many more .. Dave is a great guy .. likely another casualty of lower priced alternatives and a Home Theater market that's just not what it used to be ..


----------



## dlinsley

Like everyone else has already said, great people and great value. I'm only changing out my BW material after 7 years because I'm going AT, but I'm trying to reuse the Carada frame.


----------



## texpilot

dlinsley said:


> Like everyone else has already said, great people and great value. I'm only changing out my BW material after 7 years because I'm going AT, but I'm trying to reuse the Carada frame.


I was thinking of doing the same but wasn't sure it would work. Let us know how it goes, maybe post your results to the thread I started with the title "Retrofit Carada screen to AT material" (edit: link to my post below)

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-de...arada-frame-screen-material.html#post46473785


----------



## dlinsley

texpilot said:


> I was thinking of doing the same but wasn't sure it would work. Let us know how it goes, maybe post your results to the thread I started with the title "Retrofit Carada screen to AT material" (or similar, I'll post a link when I'm at my computer).


Absolutely. I'll post it there and in my build thread. I *may* get around to it this week, though I've been saying that for 2-3 weeks now! I've had the Falcon material, cut to size with the grommets already installed, since November...


----------



## texpilot

dlinsley said:


> Absolutely. I'll post it there and in my build thread. I *may* get around to it this week, though I've been saying that for 2-3 weeks now! I've had the Falcon material, cut to size with the grommets already installed, since November...


Now I'm even more interested, as the Falcon Vision Horizon screen material is in my short list. Go go go!


----------



## AlexanderDelarg

Love my Carada screen and their customer service was top notch.


----------



## wnl

Very sad to hear that Carada has closed. I bought my screen from them about 7 years ago. I absolutely love my screen, and have never had a single problem with it. Assembly and mounting were easy, and the result is just beautiful.

If I ever want a belt I will know where to go.


----------



## gravi

Just a coincidence, I was researching screens for a friend and saw their website closed, then headed over here. I have a Carada BW that I ordered through Mike at AVS and love it. I thought Carada provided exceptional value for the money.

I wonder if it is just pricing pressure though. Not sure if they sourced the material from overseas or not but it is very difficult to manufacture and market entirely in the US.

Hopefully another company can pick up on the idea and make it viable. Now that we are going to make America great again :laugh:

(sorry could not resist that)


----------



## mgkdragn

I don't think the market for HT projection is what it was some years back .. in addition to the cheaper screens being readily available, a screen, once you settle on what you like, is generally not something you upgrade or change later .. so, unlike TV's, projectors, AVR's, an owner tends to keep what they have .. especially if it a high quality product like Carada .. that leaves the manufacturer with mostly the need to attract new customers that are new to HT projection ..


----------



## AlexanderDelarg

gravi said:


> Just a coincidence, I was researching screens for a friend and saw their website closed, then headed over here. I have a Carada BW that I ordered through Mike at AVS and love it. I thought Carada provided exceptional value for the money.
> 
> I wonder if it is just pricing pressure though. Not sure if they sourced the material from overseas or not but it is very difficult to manufacture and market entirely in the US.
> 
> Hopefully another company can pick up on the idea and make it viable. Now that we are going to make America great again :laugh:
> 
> (sorry could not resist that)


Carada is a great product for sure. When the little guys get punished for doing work in the U.S. it is no wonder they go under. I hope my screen lasts another 20 yrs.


----------



## gravi

mgkdragn said:


> I don't think the market for HT projection is what it was some years back .. in addition to the cheaper screens being readily available, a screen, once you settle on what you like, is generally not something you upgrade or change later .. so, unlike TV's, projectors, AVR's, an owner tends to keep what they have .. especially if it a high quality product like Carada .. that leaves the manufacturer with mostly the need to attract new customers that are new to HT projection ..


Great point. Not really a growth market of screens is all of your business.


----------



## mgkdragn

AlexanderDelarg said:


> Carada is a great product for sure. When the little guys get punished for doing work in the U.S. it is no wonder they go under. I hope my screen lasts another 20 yrs.


I don't believe it's really an issue of punishment .. Monoprice screens are not cheap and I'm sure they are all made overseas .. with relatively cheap 75" flat screens, and screen size increasing and decreasing in price, projection HT is just not a huge market like it used to be .. I love my Carada and I hate it shuttering down .. that said, it's the market in this case, there are just not enough new enthusiasts coming in ..


----------



## wnl

mgkdragn said:


> I don't think the market for HT projection is what it was some years back .. in addition to the cheaper screens being readily available, a screen, once you settle on what you like, is generally not something you upgrade or change later .. so, unlike TV's, projectors, AVR's, an owner tends to keep what they have .. especially if it a high quality product like Carada .. that leaves the manufacturer with mostly the need to attract new customers that are new to HT projection ..


And let's face it. There's a much bigger market for belts than for projector screens.


----------



## DavidHir

I think Carada screens were not bright enough for a lot of applications. The CCW was about a 1.0 gain and the BW in all reality was only slightly higher and nowhere near 1.4. They were great screens for the money; but a lot of people need something brighter although higher quality projectors are getting brighter now...but it might have been too late.


----------



## rboster

Wow..that's too bad about their closing. I really appreciated my carada screen. It was certainly the easiest to assemble and mount of any screen that I've owned.


----------



## SXRDISBEST

So crazy that they've closed! I went on their site today to see what they had to offer. I wonder if others like Draper will end up in the same place one day soon because of these cheap Chinese manufacturers. It might be the beginning of the end for everyone but Stewart and SI. And even their days may be numbered. Does anyone know how those larger companies are actually doing? I would have to think their numbers are down, but then again, projectors are so much more affordable these days.


----------



## Mike_WI

I was looking into 3D glasses (new for me) and heard about screens "retaining polarization".
Can people comment on the Carada Brilliant White screen?


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/50387457-post.html


> Thanks.
> I'm not sure about screen characteristics.
> I have a 2.40:1 Carada Brilliant White (BW) Criterion 128" (diagonal) screen
> ---End Quote---
> I'd just get the "generic" 105's then.
> When you get them, do the *rotation test*, rotate them and if the brightness doesn't change, your* screen doesn't retain polarization*, and you're good to go.
> If not, then look into the JVC ones.


----------



## DaveN

Perhaps someone can buy the masquerade design from them and start producing again. I'd buy one in a minute.


----------



## robnix

DaveN said:


> Perhaps someone can buy the masquerade design from them and start producing again. I'd buy one in a minute.


As would I. They announced cancelling production just a few months before my planned purchase of one


----------



## DaveN

robnix said:


> As would I. They announced cancelling production just a few months before my planned purchase of one


I was in the process of ordering one and Mike Garret told me that they had been discontinued. If I had known I would have bout it a month earlier.


----------



## jlanzy

I've been planning to replace my carada bw 120x51 scope with a 132x56. I really like the BW, have a sony vw95, but plan on getting a Sony 4K pj in the fall, either the vw1100 replacement with laser, or the lamp based vw675 replacement. Theater room is a bat cave, not interested in 3D. Which screen companies provide similar picture quality with unity up to 1.4 gain and is as easy to assemble in a similar price range to somewhat higher?


----------



## dlinsley

*Replacing Carada material with AT material*

For anyone looking to move to AT, I finally replaced my Carada BW material with Falcon Vision HD last night:
Retrofit Carada Frame with AT Screen Material?


----------



## DavidK442

dlinsley said:


> For anyone looking to move to AT, I finally replaced my Carada BW material with Falcon Vision HD last night:
> Retrofit Carada Frame with AT Screen Material?


and....


----------



## dlinsley

I've still not rehung the screen, just posting the instructions on how I modified my Carada frame for anyone else thinking of doing the same. XD material should be similar, as they can place grommets at any spacing. I'm back to the ongoing 1 week out to projecting saga!


----------



## wickedg8gt

I hate it they went out of business. I went on their website 2 days ago to buy a screen, and got a surprise when it said they were gone.


----------



## jsil

I bought this screen from an estate sale a few years back and the person didn't know if it was Classis Cinema White or Bright White. How can you tell which is which?


----------



## Dreamliner

I love my 136" 2.35:1 Carada Criterion Brilliant White screen. Sad to see they closed. Anyone have their site archived? I'd like to get a PDF of the product, support and install pages for my screen...


----------



## thetman

Dreamliner said:


> I love my 136" 2.35:1 Carada Criterion Brilliant White screen. Sad to see they closed. Anyone have their site archived? I'd like to get a PDF of the product, support and install pages for my screen...


I have this. I think I have the pdf instructions too.


----------



## achi

Hi, need help, I am removing my Carada screen which I installed about 8 years ago. I don't want to damage it and haven't been able to remove it easily. Should I just push down hard on the lower bar of the frame until in unclips from it? Thanks.


----------



## mgkdragn

achi said:


> Hi, need help, I am removing my Carada screen which I installed about 8 years ago. I don't want to damage it and haven't been able to remove it easily. Should I just push down hard on the lower bar of the frame until in unclips from it? Thanks.


If memory serves, you would push up, not down .. and, it's really best to have two folks, one on each end ..


----------



## texpilot

achi said:


> Hi, need help, I am removing my Carada screen which I installed about 8 years ago. I don't want to damage it and haven't been able to remove it easily. Should I just push down hard on the lower bar of the frame until in unclips from it? Thanks.



The lower clip looks like this:









I admit I didn't install mine very tight, but to get mine off I pulled down from the bottom middle of the frame then pulled out just a tad. Then my wife and I lifted it up and off the top mounting bracket. Good luck!


----------



## AlexanderDelarg

My frame comes off when I lift it up. Easy as pie.


----------



## mgkdragn

AlexanderDelarg said:


> My frame comes off when I lift it up. Easy as pie.


Mine as well .. I don't think mine ever had any brackets for the bottom portion .. and if it did, I guess I never used them


----------



## robnix

mgkdragn said:


> Mine as well .. I don't think mine ever had any brackets for the bottom portion .. and if it did, I guess I never used them


Mine has the bottom bracket, its a simple "pull down, then out, then up." Screen is off.


----------



## KBMAN

Bummer that Carada Flopped! I loved their CS...I had a custom 2.40:1 115" BW screen made for me, about 4-5 years ago. I still use it in my current theater! I'm just wondering if going to a dark energy screen, or other ambient-rejecting screens would even benefit in my completely light-controlled theater. hmmm...But I do love the texture (or lack of texture) from the brilliant white material....very smooth, and pretty much was 4K ready, years ago imho.


----------



## Craig Peer

KBMAN said:


> Bummer that Carada Flopped! I loved their CS...I had a custom 2.40:1 115" BW screen made for me, about 4-5 years ago. I still use it in my current theater! I'm just wondering if going to a dark energy screen, or other ambient-rejecting screens would even benefit in my completely light-controlled theater. hmmm...But I do love the texture (or lack of texture) from the brilliant white material....very smooth, and pretty much was 4K ready, years ago imho.


If you have a " completely light-controlled theater ", a white screen with a gain of unity - 1.3 max is the way to go in my opinion. I think you are still good with your current screen.


----------



## 703

Dammit, I love my fixed 16:9 screen, looking to get a 2.39:1 screen. So who else makes good value screens like Carada?

Anyone know the reason they closed shop? I thought they were selling well.


----------



## John Ballentine

703 said:


> Dammit, I love my fixed 16:9 screen, looking to get a 2.39:1 screen. So who else makes good value screens like Carada?
> 
> Anyone know the reason they closed shop? I thought they were selling well.


Evidently not selling as well as they would have liked as they closed shop and changed direction and purchased / opened a Bullhide gun belt store! I wish them the best as their screen manufacturing was superb at a very reasonable cost and customer service was absolutely second to none. I bought one of their very last manufactured screens last November and they custom made it to fit my (used) Carada Masquerade. They are definitely missed.


----------



## rboster

Reminder it's against forum rules to offer to buy, sell or trade in the reg. forum. The classifieds is the only place members can conduct that type of business (no exceptions).


----------



## guitarchitect

Anyone know a good alternative to Carada? I was hoping to get a screen and sad to see they're out of business. Looks like Optoma Greywolf screens are gone too 

All I'm finding on Amazon (canada) is Silver Ticket and Elite Aeon, for ~$500 for 92-100"


----------



## AlexanderDelarg

guitarchitect said:


> Anyone know a good alternative to Carada? I was hoping to get a screen and sad to see they're out of business. Looks like Optoma Greywolf screens are gone too
> 
> All I'm finding on Amazon (canada) is Silver Ticket and Elite Aeon, for ~$500 for 92-100"


Stewart Film Screens, Da-Lite Screens and Elite Screens.


----------



## Craig Peer

guitarchitect said:


> Anyone know a good alternative to Carada? I was hoping to get a screen and sad to see they're out of business. Looks like Optoma Greywolf screens are gone too
> 
> All I'm finding on Amazon (canada) is Silver Ticket and Elite Aeon, for ~$500 for 92-100"


If you can stretch your budget a little, Stewart's Cima Neve is a great screen choice.


----------



## nellie75

AlexanderDelarg said:


> guitarchitect said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know a good alternative to Carada? I was hoping to get a screen and sad to see they're out of business. Looks like Optoma Greywolf screens are gone too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I'm finding on Amazon (canada) is Silver Ticket and Elite Aeon, for ~$500 for 92-100"
> 
> 
> 
> Stewart Film Screens, Da-Lite Screens and Elite Screens.
Click to expand...

I have a Carada CCW 135" 16x9 Criterion. Would I see a difference if I got an elite screens? I want to go a little smaller and scope for better HDR.


----------



## chipvideo

I have a 128 inch 2.35 Carada BW screen I might be getting rid of. I believe it is the Brilliant White but could be Cinema White not sure how to tell.


----------



## AlexanderDelarg

nellie75 said:


> I have a Carada CCW 135" 16x9 Criterion. Would I see a difference if I got an elite screens? I want to go a little smaller and scope for better HDR.


I have never seen an Elite in person. If you can swing the ca$h, then Stewart is my suggestion.


----------



## bobpaule

110" Brilliant White here with LS10500 laser pixel shifter in light controlled room.

I am sticking to my screen, anyone see a reason to upgrade?


----------



## AlexanderDelarg

bobpaule said:


> 110" Brilliant White here with LS10500 laser pixel shifter in light controlled room.
> 
> I am sticking to my screen, anyone see a reason to upgrade?


No. I am very happy with my Carada.


----------



## bobpaule

AlexanderDelarg said:


> No. I am very happy with my Carada.





Me too, will include it in the will together with my LW HG-1 heirloom grinder


----------



## Imatk

So I've developed what I thought was a ripple in my Carada screen.

Not even sure it is... but it LOOKS like a ripple.

I tried the hair dryer method and it didn't seem to affect it at all.

Now that Carada is no longer I'm not entirely sure what to do.

Looked at Stewart screens... UHHH no?

Is there a decent alternative to Carada? I've read the Silver Ticket are close... but upon reading reviews at Amazon I'm thinking they're not even close.

Anyone have any suggestions.


----------



## avsBuddy

Depends on what you need. For wihite screens, Stewart Cima Neve is the best bang for you buck, if their standard sizes meet your needs. For ALR or AT on a budget but still quality, it’s Seymour.


----------



## mgkdragn

Imatk said:


> So I've developed what I thought was a ripple in my Carada screen.
> 
> Not even sure it is... but it LOOKS like a ripple.
> 
> I tried the hair dryer method and it didn't seem to affect it at all.
> 
> Now that Carada is no longer I'm not entirely sure what to do.
> 
> Looked at Stewart screens... UHHH no?
> 
> Is there a decent alternative to Carada? I've read the Silver Ticket are close... but upon reading reviews at Amazon I'm thinking they're not even close.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions.


Take down screen, lay on floor with back up, unsnap the screen, turn material 180o and snap back in place, rehang screen .. see what happens ..

Mines been in place for at least 12 years, still tight as a drum .. honestly, I've never heard of a ripple developing long after installation .. you could also shine a flashlight at it from the side in question and I'd guess that could confirm one way or the other ..


----------



## Imatk

Yeah that was the odd part, I thought it was a ripple, but when I took it down to do the hair dryer thing it didn't appear rippled at all... just had dark areas that looked like a ripple?

So I used some water and tried to clean it, thinking that was the issue, but no joy there either.


----------



## barryww

Having enjoyed my Carada Masquerade for many years I was distraught when the electronics failed a year ago. The roller motors were fine but something on the control board had failed. I’ve finally got around to working out a solution based on the Raspberry Pi replacing the original control boards. If anyone is in the same position and wants some pointers I’ll be happy to supply details of the solution.


----------

